# Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas



## Brigantia (18 Set 2007 às 00:40)

Como o MeteoPT tem registado um aumento significativo de membros achei que deviamos abrir um tópico sobre lojas de meteo.

Aqui fica o meu contributo:

www.nouveauxobjets.com
*Lacrosse Technology station météo - La Crosse Technology 
Oregon Scientific 
www.laredoute.pt 
Americanas.com Estações Meteorológicas 
DIFOX - estações meteorológicas 
English Lacrosse Association Official Website Home 
Oregon Scientific_es 
Oregon Scientific France 
Davis Weather
Davis Instruments Weather Stations 
meteo_rouzaut 
elrafel.com
Estación Metereológica SIN CABLES WMR112 
GEONICA,S.A 
Informacion sobre los productos hardware de SEAC 
Instrumentación Quimisur - Gestión Meteorológica 
Welcome to La Crosse Technology 
LSB-Tecnología para su hogar 
idm_insrumentos 
Mundogar.com 
http--www.skyview.co.uk-index.shtml 
Spectrum Techologies, Inc. 
La Casa del Clima 
www.weatherconnection.com 
AmbientWeather.com 
www.meteo-technology.com
Vaisala
NRG Systems
R M YOUNG COMPANY 
www.rotronic-usa.com
www.lambrecht.net/de
Global Water
To Campbell Scientific 
Darrera S.A. 
ELV Elektronik AG 
www.auribeaumeteo.com
STATION METEO D'EXTERIEUR TFA 
www.weatherbuffs.com
www.weather-station-products.co.uk
WML-Weathershop Weatherstations 
Coastal Environmental Professional Weather Stations 
Solotecnologia.com 
Scientific Sales, Inc. 
Signatrol UK
www.audon.co.uk
DealTime *

De notar que o Media Markt tem alguma variedade de estações e o Lidl por vezes lança umas promoções.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Set 2007 às 10:50)

*Re: Material de meteorologia*

Aqui ficam mais alguns sites:

carrefour.es
www.pixmania-pro.com
www.intercronos.com
articulo mercadolibre
www.pccity.es
www.depositohidrografico.com
www.crutchfieldenespanol.com
www.deremate.com
www.kosmos.com


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2007 às 11:48)

*Re: Material de meteorologia*

Mais um site: www.elec-devices.com


----------



## Brigantia (18 Set 2007 às 22:45)

*Re: Lojas/Comércio na área da Meteorologia*

Mais alguns:

www.weatherstationstore.com
www.weathershop.com
www.aceselectronics.co.uk
Thermometer Shop


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2007 às 22:06)

*Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

http://www.laredoute.pt/PT/pt/compr...7532702&categorytitle=estações+meteorológicas

http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/

http://www.maison-intelligente.fr/boutique/index.asp?idtheme=3

http://www.meteorologica.co.uk/

http://www.baroland.com/c66.html?product=Capteurs-Pi%E8ces

http://www.casaclima.com/

http://www.raig.com/

http://www.fitnessboutique.pt/electronica_domestica/estacao_meteorologica/cat-162.html

http://www.ukweathershop.co.uk/

http://www.wml-weathershop.de/wml-weathershop/en/index.html


Tive o cuidado de listar apenas lojas no espaço da UE por que já sabem não há equipamento que resista às taxas alfandegárias....


----------



## jpmartins (26 Out 2007 às 09:01)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Um dos representantes da La Crosse em Portugal

www.bstar-science.com


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Out 2007 às 15:30)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Boas,

já andei para ai a vasculhar os sites mas não consegui encontrar um que tenha um termometro que seja relactivamente pequeno( para o carro ) e sem fio, ou seja, com transmição wireless.
Se alguém tiver conhecimento de algum agradecia.

Abraços


----------



## lsalvador (2 Nov 2007 às 11:26)

*Oregon*

Pessoal,

Para quem quer uma estação barata (19,90€) o Plus vai ter na proxima quarta-feira esta estação.



• Previsão do tempo e relógio com alarme 
• Indicação do dia da semana e da temperatura no interior e exterior 
• Funciona a pilha (incluída) 
• Inclui sensor exterior 
• Alcance de aprox.: 30 m 
• Medição de humidade do ar 
• 2 Anos de garantia


----------



## Brigantia (2 Nov 2007 às 22:54)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Aqui fica mais um site:
www.erconline.nl

Parece ter preços competitivos, já agora se conseguirem perceber que custos adicionais tem a compra de estações neste site agradeço a informação.


----------



## Minho (2 Nov 2007 às 22:56)

*Re: Oregon*



lsalvador disse:


> Pessoal,
> 
> Para quem quer uma estação barata (19,90€) o Plus vai ter na proxima quarta-feira esta estação.
> 
> ...



 
Muito boa! Ainda por cima da Oregon  
É-de aproveitar...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2007 às 18:42)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Vocês não conhecem o melhor site portuga de EMA's...

É este http://www.gem51.com/

Vão a natureza e depois meteorologia tem muita coisa   e são rapidos a entregar.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2007 às 13:13)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Parece que vender estações dá lucro 

Até a Worten já se rende 

http://www.worten.pt/ProductList.aspx?oid=6|18|11048|&c=2654890&l=1

Mas por agora só Oregon é um bom começo


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2007 às 13:29)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Não tarda o Sócrates mete um imposto sobre estações meteorológicas , devia ser obrigatório a instalação de uma estação meteorológica em todas as casas


----------



## Minho (10 Nov 2007 às 14:55)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Não tarda o Sócrates mete um imposto sobre estações meteorológicas , devia ser obrigatório a instalação de uma estação meteorológica em todas as casas





Boa ideia... e depois ainda tinhamos de pagar a uma empresa certificadora da instalação....


----------



## Weatherman (11 Nov 2007 às 11:35)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Gostava de saber a onde posso comprar a estação oregon wmr100 em portugal sem ser pela net.?


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2007 às 12:48)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Weatherman disse:


> Gostava de saber a onde posso comprar a estação oregon wmr100 em portugal sem ser pela net.?




Oi Weatherman,

Talvez nesta loja BrighttStar. Fica perto de Aveiro


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 14:56)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Ao passear-me pelo meteored dei com este Datalogger a 54€ + gastos de envio!  

http://www.pce-group-europe.com/espanol/product_info.php/info/p5943_Registrador-climatologico-con-puerto-USB-PCE-HT71.html


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 00:14)

*Arranjar Estação Meteorologica*

Boas Pessoal!!!

Bem eu estou a pensar pedir a minha mãe como prenda de Natal uma estação Meteorologica, e queria saber assim um sitio para comprar e que me dixexem assim uma boa assim com pluvimetro e Anemômetro que não me custaxe mais de  200 ou 250€.

Será que alguem me pode ajudar? 

Cumps


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2007 às 00:24)

*Re: Arranjar Estação Meteorologica*



CMPunk disse:


> Boas Pessoal!!!
> 
> Bem eu estou a pensar pedir a minha mãe como prenda de Natal uma estação Meteorologica, e queria saber assim um sitio para comprar e que me dixexem assim uma boa assim com pluvimetro e Anemômetro que não me custaxe mais de  200 ou 250€.
> 
> ...



Dá uma vista de olhos aos diversos links que estão aqui http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/onde-comprar-uma-estacao-meteorologica-1440.html
Tem para todos os gostos e carteiras


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 00:27)

*Re: Arranjar Estação Meteorologica*



Rog disse:


> Dá uma vista de olhos aos diversos links que estão aqui http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/onde-comprar-uma-estacao-meteorologica-1440.html
> Tem para todos os gostos e carteiras



Tipo eu já vi alguns sites, mas so veju tipuh daquelas digitais que se mete em casa mas nao traz pluvimetro e isso, mas vou ver agora aqui estes sites do forum.

Cumps


----------



## CMPunk (19 Nov 2007 às 00:29)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Mais uma duvida, sera que é melhor comprar em site portugues??

É que com estrageiros nao sei se tenho confiança 

Gostava de comprar num site de portugal, era bom que houvesse aqui uma casa de equipamento meterologico em faro, mas se existe nao conheço.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Nov 2007 às 11:12)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Estou a pensar comprar uma estação com um preço relativamente acessivel mas que dê para ligar ao pc, para transmitir os dados online.

Alguem me pode indicar?


----------



## Kraliv (19 Nov 2007 às 12:14)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Estou a pensar comprar uma estação com um preço relativamente acessivel mas que dê para ligar ao pc, para transmitir os dados online.
> 
> Alguem me pode indicar?






Talvez esta La Crosse WS2350 (179€)






http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/2350.php


----------



## Ledo (19 Nov 2007 às 13:47)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Weatherman disse:


> Gostava de saber a onde posso comprar a estação oregon wmr100 em portugal sem ser pela net.?



No media market no parque nascente no Porto, tem lá essa estação, como outros modelos da Oregon, inferiores a esse.


----------



## rozzo (19 Nov 2007 às 14:11)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

pois no meio desta imensa oferta de estaçoes, alguem assim de repente sabe por ex. dizer uma simples mesmo sem anemometro nem pluviometro, mas que os dados que tenha (temperatura,humidade,pressao) possam ser colocados online?


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 14:15)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



rozzo disse:


> pois no meio desta imensa oferta de estaçoes, alguem assim de repente sabe por ex. dizer uma simples mesmo sem anemometro nem pluviometro, mas que os dados que tenha (temperatura,humidade,pressao) possam ser colocados online?



La crosse ws3500 igual a minha muito fiável 

http://www.aceselectronics.co.uk/product.php?xProd=240&xSec=28


----------



## rozzo (19 Nov 2007 às 14:25)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



spiritmind disse:


> La crosse ws3500 igual a minha muito fiável
> 
> http://www.aceselectronics.co.uk/product.php?xProd=240&xSec=28



obrigado, vou dar 1 boa olhada 

mas ja agora ponho a pergunta doutra maneira: se seja por que metodo for tiveres no pc uma serie temporal dos valores, independentemente de que estaçao ou sensor, é sempre possivel transmitir os valores para o Wunderground com o software adequeado?


----------



## lsalvador (19 Nov 2007 às 14:28)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



rozzo disse:


> obrigado, vou dar 1 boa olhada
> 
> mas ja agora ponho a pergunta doutra maneira: se seja por que metodo for tiveres no pc uma serie temporal dos valores, independentemente de que estaçao ou sensor, é sempre possivel transmitir os valores para o Wunderground com o software adequeado?



Foi aqui que comprei a WS3500 que por acaso agora é do SpiritMind

http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/meteo-pro.php


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 14:35)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



rozzo disse:


> obrigado, vou dar 1 boa olhada
> 
> mas ja agora ponho a pergunta doutra maneira: se seja por que metodo for tiveres no pc uma serie temporal dos valores, independentemente de que estaçao ou sensor, é sempre possivel transmitir os valores para o Wunderground com o software adequeado?



exactamente o software que estou a utilizar é o virtual weather station  a estação tem de ter uma porta de conexão rs 232

http://www.ambientweather.com/virtualstation.html


----------



## Minho (19 Nov 2007 às 20:47)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



rozzo disse:


> obrigado, vou dar 1 boa olhada
> 
> mas ja agora ponho a pergunta doutra maneira: se seja por que metodo for tiveres no pc uma serie temporal dos valores, independentemente de que estaçao ou sensor, é sempre possivel transmitir os valores para o Wunderground com o software adequeado?



Com o Weatherunderground diria que todo o software mais conhecido dá para subir os valores para o WU. 

Tirado do próprio site do WU:

 Windows

    * Ambient Weather
    * Weather Display
    * Weather View 32
    * WSWin32 (English and German)
    * Henriksens 1-Wire
    * MisterHouse (Home Automation & Weather)
    * WeatherUpdate (Upload Only / No Graphing)
    * FreeWX
    * Davis WeatherLink
    * WeatherLink Expansion Module(WeatherLink Expansion Module (necessario para WeatherLink))
    * WxSolution
    * WUHU / Heavy Weather Uploader


http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/index.asp


----------



## PanteraNegra (30 Nov 2007 às 11:16)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Para quem gosta de lojas físicas, há uma em Lisboa que acho que não encontrei neste tópico:


DND - Desconto Náutico Directo,Lda

http://www.dnd.pt/index.php?lg=1

PN.


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2007 às 18:44)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

A minha estaçao avariou-se devido a humidade e gostaria de saber se ha alguma loja onde possa comprar uma estaçao simples que custasse menos de 50€


----------



## Ledo (4 Dez 2007 às 19:06)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Vai ao mediamarket do parque nascente, que tinha lá alguns modelos abaixo desse preço!


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2007 às 19:23)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Ledo disse:


> Vai ao mediamarket do parque nascente, que tinha lá alguns modelos abaixo desse preço!



Obrigado!!


----------



## Zoelae (4 Dez 2007 às 20:25)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

O El Corte Inglés tem lá uma vasta gama de modelos da Oregon Scientific, muitas delas em promoção. Bons preços...


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (10 Dez 2007 às 20:04)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Bem onde tambem ha uma vasta gama de modelos da Oregon Scientific é na Média Markt (pelo menos na de Alfragide há) e nao só... tambem tem estaçoes de outras marcas (inclusivé National Geographic)


----------



## Blizzard (12 Dez 2007 às 23:40)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Para quem precisar pode sempre dar uma espreitadela ao catálogo Especial Electrónica do El corte Inglês na pag. 28 (a tão esperada WMR200) 

http://www.elcorteingles.pt/0download/Catalogo_032.pdf

ainda a tempo do Pai Natal


----------



## Minho (12 Dez 2007 às 23:47)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



J.Crisóstomo disse:


> Bem onde tambem ha uma vasta gama de modelos da Oregon Scientific é na Média Markt (pelo menos na de Alfragide há) e nao só... tambem tem estaçoes de outras marcas (inclusivé National Geographic)



É verdade. Pude hoje testemunhar no Media Markt de Braga que estão com um stock considerável de estações Oregon. Tinham até duas WMR-100 à venda!


----------



## hvalentim (14 Dez 2007 às 20:46)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Minho disse:


> É verdade. Pude hoje testemunhar no Media Markt de Braga que estão com um stock considerável de estações Oregon. Tinham até duas WMR-100 à venda!



Yep. No MediaMarkt de Alfragide havia 4 WMR100 em exposição (ficaram 3). Isto na terça-feira.

A única coisa que verdadeiramente invejo no novo modelo WMR200 é o "Data logger com memória para 1 mês" (quem vive de ter de gerar a sua própria energia por meios solares sabe o que custa manter um PC ligado todo o dia).


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2007 às 20:12)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

O Pack à venda na Fitnessboutique junta verdadeiramente o útil ao agradável


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2007 às 21:35)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Minho disse:


> O Pack à venda na Fitnessboutique junta verdadeiramente o útil ao agradável



Bem, vinho e temperatura estão intimamente ligados, desde a produção, a guarda até ao consumo. Um verdadeiro apreciador de vinho não passa sem um termómetro e consome o vinho religiosamente à temperatura recomendada para o vinho em questão.
 Mas dos termómetros para vinho até às estações meterológicas é preciso fazer um grande esforço mental para entender a relação


----------



## João Soares (17 Dez 2007 às 16:48)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Blizzard disse:


> Para quem precisar pode sempre dar uma espreitadela ao catálogo Especial Electrónica do El corte Inglês na pag. 28 (a tão esperada WMR200)
> 
> http://www.elcorteingles.pt/0download/Catalogo_032.pdf
> 
> ainda a tempo do Pai Natal




Essa catalogo do el corte ingles so se adqua ao de Lisboa... Por hoje, fui ao el corte ingles de Gaia e eles dizeram me que os catalogos so sao o de Lisboa, e que há coisas no de Gaia que nao ha em Lisboa e vice-versa, como o caso das estaçoes meteorologicas

Fiquei um bocado triste porque pensav que ia ter uma estaçao e so havia de mercurio


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Dez 2007 às 21:05)

*Prenda do Pai Natal*

*Boas, a todos:*


Aproximando-se rapidamente a Quadra Natalícia, estou a
pensar pedir ao Pai Natal uma Estação Meteorológica.

Sendo um principiante na matéria, poderão ajudar-me na escolha?

Pretendo gastar + ou - 80 €; Privilegiaria uma que tivesse ligação ao PC.

Agradeço desde já a colaboração

Um abraço.


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 23:01)

*Re: Prenda do Pai Natal*



henriquesillva disse:


> *Boas, a todos:*
> 
> 
> Aproximando-se rapidamente a Quadra Natalícia, estou a
> ...



La crosse ws3500  

http://www.lacrossetechnology.fr/en...-products-professionnal-weather-stations.html


----------



## jpmartins (20 Dez 2007 às 09:19)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Pessoal o Lidl vai lançar pequenas estações meteo. Pelo menos uma é interessante, para quem quer adquirir a primeira estação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2007 às 22:38)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Olá a todos !
Por enquanto, encontro-me muito bem com a estação que tenho, mas gostava de saber se existe ou há planos para a existência de uma estação meteorológica que seja autónoma de qualquer computador e que consiga transmitir todos os dados para a Internet por ela própria, sem ter de deixar o computador ligado.
Isto seria útil, uma vez que permitiria poupar energia, desgastaria menos o computador e não haveria preocupações no caso de ir de férias, já que o computador ficaria desligado.
Falo de uma estação de um patamar de eficiência elevado e o mais profissional possível e que tenha a possibilidade de calibragem de vários instrumentos, como o higrómetro, termómetro, entre outros.


----------



## Blizzard (20 Dez 2007 às 22:54)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Existe, é uma estação IP e é da Davis e podes encontra-la em:

http://www.ambientweather.com/dain61ipetwi.html

...pena o preço no pais dos tugas!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2007 às 23:26)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Blizzard disse:


> Existe, é uma estação IP e é da Davis e podes encontra-la em:
> 
> http://www.ambientweather.com/dain61ipetwi.html
> 
> ...pena o preço no pais dos tugas!!!



Realmente é cara, mas o preço até nem é muito avultado assim.
Já me mostraram estações à venda por mais de 7000 $.
Daqui a uns dois anos, esta estação já estará a uns 700 $.
Só daqui a uns dois anos é que penso comprar uma nova estação e nem é por necessidade, a que tenho até tem dado óptimos resultados com as optimizações que lhe tenho feito.



Já agora... 

1. Sabes se essa estação que me recomendaste dá para calibrar a humidade e a temperatura, assim como os outros instrumentos directamente na estação?

2. Está à venda em Portugal? É que não queria ficar um mês à espera dela, preferia ir directamente à loja comprá-la.


Desde já os meus agradecimentos pelas informações.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2007 às 23:32)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Olá! Tenho 3 estaçoes mas são todas básicas! Quero comprar uma profissional, até encontro algumas a preços apelativos na net, mas não sei quanto ficarão depois da cratafada de taxas que o nosso fisco poe na alfandega!

Por exemplo uma que custe 200 Euros na net quando é k vai ficar? Que taxas são aplicadas? Valores? 

Gosto desta:

http://www.weatherconnection.com/product.asp?itmky=172726

Ficaria por quanto???


----------



## Vince (21 Dez 2007 às 00:02)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá! Tenho 3 estaçoes mas são todas básicas! Quero comprar uma profissional, até encontro algumas a preços apelativos na net, mas não sei quanto ficarão depois da cratafada de taxas que o nosso fisco poe na alfandega!
> Por exemplo uma que custe 200 Euros na net quando é k vai ficar? Que taxas são aplicadas? Valores?
> Gosto desta:
> http://www.weatherconnection.com/product.asp?itmky=172726
> Ficaria por quanto???



Se for na Europa só pagas os portes, se for nos EUA pode acabar por ficar na alfandega, e tens que pagar além dos portes, o IVA e mais umas taxas alfandegárias, e esperar mais umas semanas. 
Antigamente ainda passava muita coisa  vinda dos EUA sem cair na alfandega, mas com o dolar cada vez mais barato é cada vez mais improvável.
Quanto a marcas/modelos de estações já mais caras, eu recomendo comprarem das marcas que são mais populares por cá, Oregon, Davis, La Crosse, etc, pois os utilizadores que já as tem sempre podem ajudar a tirar dúvidas, etc.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Dez 2007 às 10:47)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Blizzard disse:


> Existe, é uma estação IP e é da Davis e podes encontra-la em:
> 
> http://www.ambientweather.com/dain61ipetwi.html
> 
> ...pena o preço no pais dos tugas!!!



Não confundir...Não é uma estação IP, é uma estação Davis com um "acessório" que a permite ser estação por IP e enviar dados para o Wunderground sem um PC.

Eu por exemplo posso fazer isso à minha Davis, basta ter o acessório.

Se quiserem comprar Davis, comprem no e-bay 

DANIEL: A Davis permite calibrar a temperatura na consola, a humidade acho que não. Mas qual é o objectivo?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2007 às 10:54)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



HotSpot disse:


> DANIEL: A Davis permite calibrar a temperatura na consola, a humidade acho que não. Mas qual é o objectivo?



Como sabes, a localização de estações em telhados de prédios nunca é ideal.
Podia ser necessário calibrar a temperatura, caso se notasse que, devido à localização da estação, os valores de temperatura estavam a ser inflaccionados pela proximidade com paredes ou com o telhado do prédio.
Para a humidade, é a mesma coisa, pode ser superior ou inferior àquela que é mostrada pela estação, dependendo da localização da mesma.
Assim, as leituras de dados aproximar-se-iam mais do real, sendo mais rigorosas.


----------



## Vince (21 Dez 2007 às 11:25)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Para substituir o computador também há alternativas como o Meteohub que eu falei aqui, embora neste caso só para algumas estações Oregan, embora o autor esteja sempre a acrescentar novas estações ao software, recentemente passou a suportar também a WMR-200.

De qualquer forma Daniel, se é só para daqui a 2 anos, não vale a pena perderes muito tempo com isso, pois em 2 anos tudo muda e muitas coisas novas aparecem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2007 às 11:26)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Vince disse:


> De qualquer forma Daniel, se é só para daqui a 2 anos, não vale a pena perderes muito tempo com isso, pois em 2 anos tudo muda e muitas coisas novas aparecem.



Claro, mas é apenas para ver os preços a descer.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Dez 2007 às 11:40)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Pronto, na Davis já sabes que a temperatura por hardware dá.

Nas outras podes sempre calibrar por software.

Eu pelo que cnheço dos diversos modelos de estações, dentro de preços ainda razoáveis há as seguintes opções:

- A estação do "LIDL"  que custa até 30 eur para quem só pode medir Temperatura/Humidade

- As Oregon 928, 968 (iguais) e wmr100 e wmr200. A wmr200 não conheço ainda. As 928, 968, wmr 100 tem os acessórios todos iguais.

São as estações com melhor relação qualidade/preço.

Desvantagens em relação à Davis:

- Humidade máx de 98%
- Pluviometro de 1mm
- Necessário "Radiation Shield" para sensor de temp/hum (Nas 928/968)
- Resolução do barometro 1 hpa
- Não tem Datalogger
- Actualização do Anemómetro a cada 14 seg.
- Sem opção de Sensor Solar
- Sem opção de Sensor UV (928/968)

Vantagens em relação à Davis:

- Não necessita equipamento opcional para ligar ao PC (Datalogger)
- Os diversos sensores podem ser instalados em locais diferentes porque tem paineis solares independentes. (excepto wmr100)

A wmr200 vem atenuar algumas destas "lacunas", uma delas o datalogger.

A Davis Vantage 2 é o "supra-sumo" das estações amadoras. a seguinte gama de estações já vai para preços proibitivos.

- Vantagens em relação à Oregon:

- Humidade máx de 100%
- Pluviometro de 0,2 mm
- Os sensores já veem dentro de um Radiation Shield
- Resolução do barometro 0,1 hpa
- Tem Datalloger
- Actualização do Anemómetro a cada 2,5 seg.
- Opção de Sensor Solar
- Opção de Sensor UV

Desvantagens em relação à Oregon:

- Necessita equipamento opcional para ligar ao PC (Datalogger) aprox. 200 EUR 
- Os diversos sensores teem que ser instalados no mesmo local. Para instalar por exemplo o anemometro noutro local é necessario outro transmissor solar (150 EUR )
- Em acessórios é sempre a somar e tem muitas opções. Um deles já referido acima é o equipamento que substitui o PC.

Alguma dúvida disponham


----------



## lsalvador (21 Dez 2007 às 11:44)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá! Tenho 3 estaçoes mas são todas básicas! Quero comprar uma profissional, até encontro algumas a preços apelativos na net, mas não sei quanto ficarão depois da cratafada de taxas que o nosso fisco poe na alfandega!
> 
> Por exemplo uma que custe 200 Euros na net quando é k vai ficar? Que taxas são aplicadas? Valores?
> 
> ...



Oi tudo bem?

Olha, comprei na net uma Oregon 968NX , pelo Ebay e ao todo ficou em 240€, estação + 75$ (+-35€) de transporte e 50€ para Alfandega (aqui tive azar), porque conheço quem tenha comprado uma Davis e não pagou nada 

Neste momento os valores no site onde comprei são :

OREGON SCIENTIFIC WMR-968 WIRELESS WEATHER STATION - 185,99$ (em € será +- 130€)

OREGON SCIENTIFIC WMR-100 PRO WIRELESS WEATHER STATION - 159.99$ (em € será +- 111.5€)

Na alfandega pagas o Iva e mais uma taxa da tanga.


Fica bem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2007 às 21:49)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



HotSpot disse:


> - Vantagens em relação à Oregon:
> 
> - Humidade máx de 100%
> - Pluviometro de 0,2 mm
> ...



Em suma, tudo isso significa que a *Davis* é a estação com maior precisão, tem uma boa relação qualidade/preço e tem a possibilidade de ligação de um datalogger para substituir o P.C. e fazer a transferência de dados para a Internet.
Já agora, todas as estações da *Davis *permitem essa calibragem, ou apenas determinados modelos?
Se só determinados modelos o permitem, quais são os mais baratos e que tenham uma boa quantidade de instrumentos, assim como uma boa relação qualidade/preço?
Foram aqueles que atrás referiste?

Por exemplo, a *Vantage Pro2* já tem tudo isso, apenas tenho de adquirir à parte o aparelho que substitui o P.C.
Parece que isso fica por uns *400 €*, sem incluir o preço desse aparelho.
Como dizes que o datalogger, o tal aparelho, custa cerca de *200 €*, tudo isto ficaria em *600 €*.
De qualquer forma, é uma estação a considerar.
Talvez espere uns tempos para ver se o preço desce.

Obrigado pelas informações.


----------



## Minho (21 Dez 2007 às 23:21)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

A partir de amanhã no LIDL....






http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20071222.p.Estacao_meteorologica









http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20071222.p.Estacao_meteorologica


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2007 às 23:27)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Minho disse:


> A partir de amanhã no LIDL....



Essa é a minha estação que tem o sensor de temperatura. 
Os outros instrumentos que tenho adquiri à parte.


----------



## jpaulov (21 Dez 2007 às 23:45)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

será que têm ligação ao pc?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Dez 2007 às 23:50)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Naevo disse:


> será que têm ligação ao pc?



Não, estas estações são demasiado simples.
Ligação ao P.C. só em estações a partir dos *100 €* e são estações com uma maior quantidade de instrumentos.


----------



## jpaulov (21 Dez 2007 às 23:55)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

será que vale a pena comprar?
eu para já ainda não tenho nenhuma, por isso estou indeciso se devo comprar uma coisa básica para começar, ou esperar mais algum tempo e depois comprar um pouco melhor...


----------



## HotSpot (22 Dez 2007 às 09:07)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

As estações Davis que existem da mais barata para a mais cara:

A normal:

*6152* - Sensores normais  (consola+termometro+barometro+pluviometro+anemometro+higrometro)

Os outros modelos, diferenças em relação à 6152:

*6153* + Fan-aspirated radiation shield 24 horas

*6162* + Sensores UV e SOLAR 

*6163* + Sensores UV e SOLAR + Fan-aspirated radiation shield 24 horas

As 615? são as "Davis Vantage 2" e as 616? são as "Davis Vantage 2 Pro"

Depois ainda existem as versoes 6152*C* que são um pouco mais baratas e são por cabo.

Os preços de tabela para as wireless no e-bay são actualmente os seguintes:

6152 - 535,00 USD
6153 - 715,50 USD
6162 - 895,50 USD
6163 - 1075,50 USD

Atenção ao seguinte:

- Neste preço ainda não está incluido o datalogger necessário para a ligação ao PC.
- Se optarem pelo modelo 6152 e o quiserem transformar mais tarde no 6163 ou noutro qualquer acima sai MUITO mais caro.
- Se tiverem de colocar o anemometro longe do resto dos sensores, o painel independente para este equipamento é 150,00 USD
- Não se esqueçam dos portes
- Não se esqueçam da alfandega que pode ser mais 20% sobre o que pagaram.

A minha é a 6163. Quem tiver dúvidas coloque aqui. Se alguém a quiser ver "inlive" também se pode combinar e dar aqui um saltinho. 

As fotos para quem ainda não viu estão aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/meteomoita-fotos-meteomoita-dyndns-biz-1512.html


----------



## Minho (22 Dez 2007 às 12:35)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Naevo disse:


> será que vale a pena comprar?
> eu para já ainda não tenho nenhuma, por isso estou indeciso se devo comprar uma coisa básica para começar, ou esperar mais algum tempo e depois comprar um pouco melhor...



Eu acho que para começar vale a pena. Antes de ter a Oregon já tive 4 estações deste género e nenhuma delas avariou!
Só tens vantagens em começar com uma estação mais básica pois vais começar a experimentar os locais na tua casa onde tens as leituras mais acertadas, qual o pior sítio para colocares o termómetro, etc, etc. Assim quando comprares a  "big one" já terás tudo preparado para a colocares no sítio certo


----------



## jpaulov (22 Dez 2007 às 13:01)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

já cá canta....
só é pena a ligação ao pc... mas pronto!
já agora aqui vão os primeiros dados!!   he he he..
12:55 h

temp interior: 18.0C (diferença de +1 grau para o sensor do aquecimento )

temp exterior: 12.0 com tendencia a descer

pressão: 1013 hPa ou seja nem alta nem baixa, pelo que a previsão é de tempo nublado mas sem grande instabilidade.


----------



## vitamos (22 Dez 2007 às 13:03)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Já sei que vou ouvir da minha namorada, por causa das minhas maluquices mas... 

Acho que esta tarde já vou ter a minha estação tb 

Ai o vício...


----------



## iceworld (22 Dez 2007 às 13:40)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Sempre pensei que fosse a Moita aqui junto a Coimbra apesar de andar a estranhar os teus valores de precipitação e algumas mínimas !
sou mesmo rookie
Ainda não tenho uma estação


----------



## vitamos (22 Dez 2007 às 14:18)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

E pretendes comprar uma iceworld? É que aí em Coimbra ainda não encontrei sítio para comprar. Agora é que estou em Lisboa e vi uma promoção no LIDL pelo que vou comprar a Odivelas!

E daqui a pouco já cá canta... (espero que não tenha esgotado...)


----------



## Minho (22 Dez 2007 às 14:37)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Naevo disse:


> já cá canta....
> só é pena a ligação ao pc... mas pronto!
> já agora aqui vão os primeiros dados!!   he he he..
> 12:55 h
> ...




Well done


----------



## Minho (22 Dez 2007 às 14:39)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



vitamos disse:


> Já sei que vou ouvir da minha namorada, por causa das minhas maluquices mas...
> 
> Acho que esta tarde já vou ter a minha estação tb
> 
> Ai o vício...



Deixa lá.... é só quando compras a primeira estação, depois já nem dizem nada! Já perceberam que não somos recuperáveis


----------



## henriquesillva (22 Dez 2007 às 17:28)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Boas:

Também já comprei a minha

É uma Oregon BAR 638 HG. Custou-me 79,90€ no Media Market,
em Braga.

Mas só vou poder abri-la na Noite de Natal

Um abraço


----------



## jpaulov (22 Dez 2007 às 19:27)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

então a minha "coisa" ficou assim....




By naevo at 2007-12-22





By naevo at 2007-12-22


----------



## Minho (22 Dez 2007 às 19:41)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Naevo disse:


> então a minha "coisa" ficou assim....



A super estação do LDIL, igualzinha à minha  

Não consegues por o sensor um bocado mais exposto? Parece-me que está muito resguardado


----------



## iceworld (22 Dez 2007 às 20:18)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Tb quero
Vou esperar pode ser que o Pai Natal traga uma...
Mas na varanda será fiável?
Viva a Académica


----------



## jpaulov (22 Dez 2007 às 23:28)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Vou deixá-lo ficar ali algum tempo para verificar se o desvio da temperatura é muito grande. Pelo que tenho verificado até agora anda na ordem dos +0,4ºC!
É que se coloco isso no jardim, a canalha ainda se agrada....


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2007 às 01:39)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

A minha entrou agora em fase de testes e é precisamente a do LIDL que aparece na foto! 

Bom para já é um pré teste... a estação ainda está em Lisboa e vou ter depois de a por em Coimbra. Como está em teste coloquei-a num alçapão que tenho no terraço coberto e que dá para o telhado. Ou seja está encostado a uma frincha do exterior mas numa área relativamente coberta! Em Coimbra tentarei colocá-la do lado de fora da janela... mas ainda tenho de ver o melhor sítio. A estação é porreira para começar... é pena é ter apenas o valor de humidade do sensor interno... Mas pelo preço não se pode querer tudo!

Amanhã dou os primeiros dados porque agora o sensor ainda tá a estabilizar... mas já vai nos 15 graus e a descer


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2007 às 01:54)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Pessoal tenho que por uma pequena dúvida (de novato por estas andanças).

Estou neste momento com 1013 hPa (em Lisboa), mas o IM afirma que estao 1025 hPa o que entra em concordância com as condições da noite (o céu está limpo). Presumo que tenha de reconfigurar a estação. Que valor de referência devo colocar? 

Desde já obrigado pela vossa paciência... Um tipo não nasce ensinado 

PS: Acabei por colocar a pressão do IM... já agora a temperatura desceu até aos 12 graus e continua a descer... parece que o sensor de temperatura está fino


----------



## Minho (23 Dez 2007 às 02:09)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



vitamos disse:


> PS: Acabei por colocar a pressão do IM... já agora a temperatura desceu até aos 12 graus e continua a descer... parece que o sensor de temperatura está fino



É isso mesmo, ajustar sempre a pressão pela estação do IM mais próxima de nós e de preferência em situações anticiclonicas em que as isobaras estão mais separadas.


----------



## jPdF (23 Dez 2007 às 03:03)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



iceworld disse:


> Tb quero
> Vou esperar pode ser que o Pai Natal traga uma...
> Mas na varanda será fiável?
> Viva a Académica



Grande Briosa...Mais três pontos...E ja la vao duas vitorias seguidas eheh
Em relação a estas discuções sobre as estações eu comprei uma precisamente igual as imagens atras postadas em Coimbra, no Lidl da Pedrulha...mas já foi em Abril... 1º tinha ido ao de santa clara...ja nao tinham mas ligaram ao da pedrulha e ainda tinha uma...Antes dessa vez ja tinha tentado anteriormente sem sucesso
Já agora posso saber em que zona moras? Quando tiveres estação avisa para podermos comparar dados... Infelizmente Coimbra ainda não tem nenhuma estação na cidade... (pelos vistos está uma nos HUC mas é bastante inconstante) e a Oficial IM fica quase a dez quilómetros do centro...


----------



## jPdF (23 Dez 2007 às 03:10)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



vitamos disse:


> Bom para já é um pré teste... a estação ainda está em Lisboa e vou ter depois de a por em Coimbra. Como está em teste coloquei-a num alçapão que tenho no terraço coberto e que dá para o telhado.



Epa logo duas pessoas em Coimbra que vão arranjar uma estação...nada mau...finalmente alguem para eu comparar os meus dados...Em que região de Coimbra moras,ou em que região colocarás a estação? A minha está em Montes Claros, junto ao novo parque infantil


----------



## PedroNGV (23 Dez 2007 às 03:29)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Morei 5 anos em Coimbra, sempre com seguimento das temperaturas! Pena não ter conhecimento do fórum nessa altura...  
Adquiri também essa estação do Lidl! Só fiquei desiludido porque pensava que tinha sensor exterior de humidade, mas enfim... Coloquei-a junto da janela, para refectir o mais possível a humidade exterior!

Abraço!


----------



## PedroNGV (23 Dez 2007 às 04:47)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Para o pessoal que adquiriu a estação do Lidl, não sei se já repararam que o manual refere Portugal (e inclusivamente a Grã-Bretanha) como estando no fuso -1...  A minha questão é a que fuso se estarão a referir Certamente não será à hora UTC! No entando eu configurei a minha como "0" UTC, ainda que não veja grande aplicação para este parâmetro, a não ser que a estação actualize automáticamente o horário para hora de Verão/Inverno. 

Minho, alguma vez reparaste para este pormenor?

Abraço!


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2007 às 10:51)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



jPdF disse:


> Epa logo duas pessoas em Coimbra que vão arranjar uma estação...nada mau...finalmente alguem para eu comparar os meus dados...Em que região de Coimbra moras,ou em que região colocarás a estação? A minha está em Montes Claros, junto ao novo parque infantil



Eu vou colocar em minha casa em celas! moro perto aí dos Montes Claros! O jardim do parque infantil... aquele que há uns dias atrás estava bem branquinho de manhã! 

Eu passo mais tempo no Polo II e é daí que comunico mais vezes aqui com o Forum (ainda não tenho Net em casa). No entanto não vou por a estação no polo... sinto-me mais tranquilo com ela em casa do que num sítio onde circulam centenas de pessoas. Acho que compreendem o que quero dizer 

Abraços


----------



## HotSpot (23 Dez 2007 às 12:41)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

O melhor local para ter o sensor é sempre o mesmo, local arejado e dentro de um Radiation Shield. Existem topicos no forum de como construir um.

E isto serve para as estações de 10 EUR e para as de 10.000 EUR.


----------



## iceworld (23 Dez 2007 às 12:44)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Sim claro, mas no pólo junto ao rio terias valores diferentes dos de montes claros


----------



## Minho (23 Dez 2007 às 17:54)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



PedroNGV disse:


> Para o pessoal que adquiriu a estação do Lidl, não sei se já repararam que o manual refere Portugal (e inclusivamente a Grã-Bretanha) como estando no fuso -1...  A minha questão é a que fuso se estarão a referir Certamente não será à hora UTC! No entando eu configurei a minha como "0" UTC, ainda que não veja grande aplicação para este parâmetro, a não ser que a estação actualize automáticamente o horário para hora de Verão/Inverno.
> 
> Minho, alguma vez reparaste para este pormenor?
> 
> Abraço!



Oias! 

Já reparei mas normalmente não ligo nada a isso. Acerto a hora que está directamente no relógio. A estação não te altera a hora na mudança de hora inverno/verão. O único interesse que pode haver nesse parâmetro é de teres de mudar apenas o offset da hora quando se muda a hora de verão/inverno e poupar ter de acertar o relógio, coisa que não me parece nada trabalhosa


----------



## PedroNGV (23 Dez 2007 às 18:43)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Minho disse:


> Oias!
> 
> Já reparei mas normalmente não ligo nada a isso. Acerto a hora que está directamente no relógio. A estação não te altera a hora na mudança de hora inverno/verão. O único interesse que pode haver nesse parâmetro é de teres de mudar apenas o offset da hora quando se muda a hora de verão/inverno e poupar ter de acertar o relógio, coisa que não me parece nada trabalhosa



Pois é isso!
Só achei estranho eles apontarem o fuso -1 para Portugal e Grã-Bretanha! 

Abraço!


----------



## Minho (23 Dez 2007 às 19:30)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



PedroNGV disse:


> Pois é isso!
> Só achei estranho eles apontarem o fuso -1 para Portugal e Grã-Bretanha!
> 
> Abraço!



Deve ter sido feita na Alemanha e por defeito o 0 são as horas da Europa Central... penso eu


----------



## PedroNGV (23 Dez 2007 às 20:38)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Minho disse:


> Deve ter sido feita na Alemanha e por defeito o 0 são as horas da Europa Central... penso eu



É possível! Inventaram um novo UTC!


----------



## iceworld (25 Dez 2007 às 03:17)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

E não é que o Pai Natal deixou por aqui uma Bluesky BWS 689
Obrigado Pai Natal
Continuação de boas festas para todos


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2007 às 18:38)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Hey pessoal.

Alguém sade onde posso arranjar um pluviometro digital baratinho, para pôr no telhado do meu prédio?

Moro no 2º andar (existe mais um andar por cima do meu), e o lugar mais fiàvel para pôr um pluviometro penso que seja no telhado. Ainda assim, teria de ser digital, porque ir ao telhado sempre que chove, não dá com nada.. 

Se alguém me poder ajudar, eu agradeço


----------



## Minho (25 Dez 2007 às 19:14)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



AnDré disse:


> Hey pessoal.
> 
> Alguém sade onde posso arranjar um pluviometro digital baratinho, para pôr no telhado do meu prédio?
> 
> ...



Não sei o preço, mas já vi uns pluviómetros da Oregon à venda no Media Markt...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Dez 2007 às 21:09)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



AnDré disse:


> Hey pessoal.
> 
> Alguém sade onde posso arranjar um pluviometro digital baratinho, para pôr no telhado do meu prédio?
> 
> ...



Eu comprei este pluviometro da Lacross em http://www.elec-devices.com/index-2.html cerca de 29 euros, tirando os 10 euros que pagas dos portes, em 2 dias tens o puviometro em casa


----------



## Lumes (26 Dez 2007 às 14:08)

*Pretendo adquirir uma estação meteo*

Boas Festas a todos.
Acabei de aderir a este forum, porque pretendo adquirir uma estação meteorológica particular. Estou a pensar na Oregon WMR200-UV por 440USD.
Também gostaria de aqduirir um programa para trabalhar os dados e publica-los na Net. Estava a pensar no Virtual Weather Station.
Como sou novato nestas andanças, gostaria de ouvir a opinião de quem por cá anda há mais tempo, te tiverem paciência para tal. Desde já o meu muito obrigado e votos de Bom Natal e Feliz Ano Novo para todos.
Nota: e estação será para instalar na Ilha de Santa Maria nos Açores, e futuramente irá ter uma camera ligada em permanência.


----------



## Brigantia (26 Dez 2007 às 14:20)

*Re: Pretendo adquirir uma estação meteo*



Lumes disse:


> Boas Festas a todos.
> Acabei de aderir a este forum, porque pretendo adquirir uma estação meteorológica particular. Estou a pensar na Oregon WMR200-UV por 440USD.
> Também gostaria de aqduirir um programa para trabalhar os dados e publica-los na Net. Estava a pensar no Virtual Weather Station.
> Como sou novato nestas andanças, gostaria de ouvir a opinião de quem por cá anda há mais tempo, te tiverem paciência para tal. Desde já o meu muito obrigado e votos de Bom Natal e Feliz Ano Novo para todos.
> Nota: e estação será para instalar na Ilha de Santa Maria nos Açores, e futuramente irá ter uma camera ligada em permanência.



Bem vindo ao MeteoPT. Parece ser uma boa escolha, relativamente ao software penso que a generalidade do pessoal usa o Weather Display.
Eu também pretendo comprar o Weather Display, onde o poderei fazer?
Obrigado


----------



## HotSpot (26 Dez 2007 às 15:24)

*Re: Pretendo adquirir uma estação meteo*

Essa Oregon é uma boa escolha.  

Eu pessoalmente uso o Weather Display e o VWS. Aproveito o melhor de um e de outro. Só as estações Davis apartir de uma aplicação que existe, permite estarem ligadas a diversos softwares ao mesmo tempo.

O VWS mais simples e facil, o Weather display mais completo e complicado.

Brigantia: Podes adquirir aqui  http://www.weather-display.com/index.php


----------



## Minho (26 Dez 2007 às 15:32)

*Re: Pretendo adquirir uma estação meteo*



Lumes disse:


> Boas Festas a todos.
> Acabei de aderir a este forum, porque pretendo adquirir uma estação meteorológica particular. Estou a pensar na Oregon WMR200-UV por 440USD.
> Também gostaria de aqduirir um programa para trabalhar os dados e publica-los na Net. Estava a pensar no Virtual Weather Station.
> Como sou novato nestas andanças, gostaria de ouvir a opinião de quem por cá anda há mais tempo, te tiverem paciência para tal. Desde já o meu muito obrigado e votos de Bom Natal e Feliz Ano Novo para todos.
> Nota: e estação será para instalar na Ilha de Santa Maria nos Açores, e futuramente irá ter uma camera ligada em permanência.



Bem-vindo Lumes! 

Excelente notícia, uma futura estação meteorológica nos Açores 
Para mim a WMR200 é das melhores (na gama de preços) que podias comprar. Superior acho que só mesmo a Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus..
Confesso que não exploro muito os software das estações meteorológicas. Eu na minha utilizo o Weather Display e estou muito satisfeito...


----------



## jPdF (28 Dez 2007 às 03:23)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas, etc.*

Digam-me um coisa...
Os sensores das estações do Lidl podem apanhar chuva...? É que eu hoje alterei o meu sensor do local devido a obras e ficou um pouco desabrigado...
Não é que os modelos coloquem chuva nos próximos dias mas só por precaução...LOL
Obrigado


----------



## RMSSF (28 Dez 2007 às 03:44)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas, etc.*



jPdF disse:


> Digam-me um coisa...
> Os sensores das estações do Lidl podem apanhar chuva...? É que eu hoje alterei o meu sensor do local devido a obras e ficou um pouco desabrigado...
> Não é que os modelos coloquem chuva nos próximos dias mas só por precaução...LOL
> Obrigado



Eu não arriscaria... e o orvalho e a geada também podem ser tão perigosos como a chuva. Na minha diz no manual que está protegido contra a interpérie, mas também não testei ainda até que ponto isso é verdade...
E além do mais, um sensor de temperatura molhado definitivamente mostra valores mais baixos devido não só à temperatura mais baixa da chuva em relação ao ar circundante, como pela perda de calor associado à evaporação da àgua na superfície do sensor devido ao vento.
Por alguma razão os termómetros das estações meteorológicas estão sempre abrigados da chuva.

Rui


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2007 às 10:13)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas, etc.*



jPdF disse:


> Digam-me um coisa...
> Os sensores das estações do Lidl podem apanhar chuva...? É que eu hoje alterei o meu sensor do local devido a obras e ficou um pouco desabrigado...
> Não é que os modelos coloquem chuva nos próximos dias mas só por precaução...LOL
> Obrigado



Nao e aconselhavel apanhar chuva, gelo ou geada porque pode ganhar humidade e o sensor "pifar"


----------



## Mago (28 Dez 2007 às 10:16)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas, etc.*

Tive uma estação dessas do Lidl que entretanto ofereci, o sensor esteve algumas noites completamente gelado e resistiu.
O sensor está bem vedado, embora nao seja recomendado mas ele resiste bem as intempéries.


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2007 às 13:20)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas, etc.*



jPdF disse:


> Digam-me um coisa...
> Os sensores das estações do Lidl podem apanhar chuva...? É que eu hoje alterei o meu sensor do local devido a obras e ficou um pouco desabrigado...
> Não é que os modelos coloquem chuva nos próximos dias mas só por precaução...LOL
> Obrigado



Olaa!

Eu usei aquele plástico de cozinha que conserva os alimentos e forrei o sensor lidl.. E como o plástico é fino e aderente, (colou logo ao sensor), penso que os erros causados por ele serão minimos. Assim sendo, ele está completamente exposto ao frio, debaixo da roldana da roupa a 30cm da parede. Mesmo que chova, que foi o caso de domingo, ele resiste intacto!


----------



## vitamos (28 Dez 2007 às 14:16)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas, etc.*



AnDré disse:


> Olaa!
> 
> Eu usei aquele plástico de cozinha que conserva os alimentos e forrei o sensor lidl.. E como o plástico é fino e aderente, (colou logo ao sensor), penso que os erros causados por ele serão minimos. Assim sendo, ele está completamente exposto ao frio, debaixo da roldana da roupa a 30cm da parede. Mesmo que chova, que foi o caso de domingo, ele resiste intacto!



Olá vizinho! Achei muito interessante essa táctica do papel aderente! O meu sensor está metido uns mm pa dentro numa pequena ranhura da caixa... o papel vai adeir à ranhura, mas será que não vai influenciar o sensor? se der é optimo pq o meu sensor estará sempre exposto por mais voltas que der...

Abraço


----------



## RMSSF (28 Dez 2007 às 14:22)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas, etc.*



AnDré disse:


> Olaa!
> 
> Eu usei aquele plástico de cozinha que conserva os alimentos e forrei o sensor lidl.. E como o plástico é fino e aderente, (colou logo ao sensor), penso que os erros causados por ele serão minimos. Assim sendo, ele está completamente exposto ao frio, debaixo da roldana da roupa a 30cm da parede. Mesmo que chova, que foi o caso de domingo, ele resiste intacto!



Eu abri o meu sensor e tem uma membrana de borracha em redor da abertura das pilhas e outra entre a união das metades da caixa, mas mesmo assim não ponho as minhas mãos no fogo em como é 100% impermeável à humidade, ainda por cima a borracha entre as metades da caixa não vinha correctamente colocada de fábrica! 

Proteger com película transparente pode ser uma excelente ideia, no meu caso usei fita adesiva transparente extra-larga para cobrir pelo menos a parte da abertura das pilhas e os parafusos.
Os pequenos orifícios na base podem e devem ser deixados abertos, são para a ventilação de uma cavidade na parte inferior onde está alojado o sensor térmico herméticamente isolado do resto dos componentes do aparelho.
Por causa dessa cavidade na parte inferior e dos seus buracos de ventilação, recomendo vivamente que o aparelho seja mantido sempre na posição direita e vertical, se for para o deixar ao sabor dos elementos.

Abraços,

Rui


----------



## vitamos (28 Dez 2007 às 14:30)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas, etc.*



RMSSF disse:


> Eu abri o meu sensor e tem uma membrana de borracha em redor da abertura das pilhas e outra entre a união das metades da caixa, mas mesmo assim não ponho as minhas mãos no fogo em como é 100% impermeável à humidade, ainda por cima a borracha entre as metades da caixa não vinha correctamente colocada de fábrica!
> 
> Proteger com película transparente pode ser uma excelente ideia, no meu caso usei fita adesiva transparente extra-larga para cobrir pelo menos a parte da abertura das pilhas e os parafusos.
> Os pequenos orifícios na base podem e devem ser deixados abertos, são para a ventilação de uma cavidade na parte inferior onde está alojado o sensor térmico herméticamente isolado do resto dos componentes do aparelho.
> ...



Entendido! bem me parecia que o ponto mais vulnerável era mesmo a caixa da alimentação! (o sensor desprotegido era um bocado mau...)


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2007 às 15:05)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas, etc.*



AnDré disse:


> Olaa!
> 
> Eu usei aquele plástico de cozinha que conserva os alimentos e forrei o sensor lidl.. E como o plástico é fino e aderente, (colou logo ao sensor), penso que os erros causados por ele serão minimos. Assim sendo, ele está completamente exposto ao frio, debaixo da roldana da roupa a 30cm da parede. Mesmo que chova, que foi o caso de domingo, ele resiste intacto!



Olha que os erros até podem ser bastante grandes porque o plastico faz efeito de estufa no sensor esseicialmente a nivel da humidade...

O meu sensor da La crosse tambem diz que não deve estar exposto á chuva no entanto eu corro esse risco á 1 mês e continua bom já apanhou um pouco de tudo até dias de nevoeiro intensos e temporais ligeiros.









Em breve todo o meu material meteorológico irá passar do 5 para o 8 andar (telhado do predio) para que o material possa estar o mais exposto possivel e claro para registar rajadas de 100 km/h


----------



## GomesCCM (2 Jan 2008 às 15:30)

*Estação meteorológica Oregon da BP*

Olá, sabem me dizer se vale a pena esta estação meteorológica, da Oregon, disponível para troca de pontos na BP?





São necessários 3800 pontos.
Já procurei no website do oregon mas não encontro o modelo . Gostava de saber mais info sobre o modelo.


----------



## lsalvador (2 Jan 2008 às 16:05)

*Re: Estação meteorológica Oregon da BP*



GomesCCM disse:


> Olá, sabem me dizer se vale a pena esta estação meteorológica, da Oregon, disponível para troca de pontos na BP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso não são muitos pontos ? Esteve essa estação no plus a cerca de 1 mes por 19,90€, por acaso comprei 2.


----------



## Kraliv (2 Jan 2008 às 16:05)

*Re: Estação meteorológica Oregon da BP*



GomesCCM disse:


> Olá, sabem me dizer se vale a pena esta estação meteorológica, da Oregon, disponível para troca de pontos na BP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tens que procurar mais ...e melhor 



Oregon BAR310HG


----------



## GomesCCM (2 Jan 2008 às 17:25)

Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas eu estou a iniciar-me nesta área. E daí perguntar se vale a pena a estação.
Não pretendo ser profissional na área, só gostava de explorar e depois dava bastante jeito para visualizar as condições climatéricas onde moro.
Quantos aos pontos eu possuo os suficientes, e não vejo nada do catálogo, peças que ainda não possuo, que me agrade.
Se possui-se ligação para o computador, preferência MAC, melhor.
Obrigado, e cumprimentos.


----------



## Kraliv (2 Jan 2008 às 17:40)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas, etc.*



GomesCCM disse:


> Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas eu estou a iniciar-me nesta área. E daí perguntar se vale a pena a estação.
> Não pretendo ser profissional na área, só gostava de explorar e depois dava bastante jeito para visualizar as condições climatéricas onde moro.
> Quantos aos pontos eu possuo os suficientes, e não vejo nada do catálogo, peças que ainda não possuo, que me agrade.
> *Se possui-se ligação para o computador,* preferência MAC, melhor.
> Obrigado, e cumprimentos.





Querias 


Se não tens mais nada que te agrade e tens pontos suficientes 



abraço


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2008 às 18:15)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas, etc.*



GomesCCM disse:


> Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas eu estou a iniciar-me nesta área. E daí perguntar se vale a pena a estação.
> Não pretendo ser profissional na área, só gostava de explorar e depois dava bastante jeito para visualizar as condições climatéricas onde moro.
> Quantos aos pontos eu possuo os suficientes, e não vejo nada do catálogo, peças que ainda não possuo, que me agrade.
> Se possui-se ligação para o computador, preferência MAC, melhor.
> Obrigado, e cumprimentos.



Oi,
Se a estação for a que o Kraliv indicou, tens aqui o manual em PDF:
http://www.elettroshop.net/schede/oregon/BAR310HG.pdf

Há vários membros do Forum com esta estação, o Covenant, o Nuno165 e o Three Of Five entre outros, se tiveres duvidas envia uma mensagem a pedir uma opinião, isto se eles entretanto não virem este tópico.



covenant disse:


> Cheguei mesmo agora do supermercado Plus, com a minha estação Oregon Scientific modelo BAR310HG.
> Medi com a ajuda do GPS a altura em que o equipamento vai ficar mas ainda não coloquei o sensor exterior. Vou deixar alguma notas em relação a este equipamento:
> O sensor de temperatura é o modelo THN132N, emite na banda dos 433Mhz e pode se configurado para 1 de 3 canais.
> Já agora, alguém sabe qual é o sensor externo que capta também registo de Humidade compativel com esta estação? O receptor pode também monitorizar a temperatura de 3 sensores de temperatura e humidade (vendido separadamente).
> ...




Quanto à ligação ao computador não tem, pois as estações que o permitem já são de outro segmento mais caro, pelo menos a partir dos 150€.


----------



## GomesCCM (2 Jan 2008 às 21:09)

Obrigado pela ajuda.
Vou pesquisar mais acerca deste tema, e estações.
Cumprimentos e um bom ano 2008.


----------



## jPdF (3 Jan 2008 às 21:27)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas, etc.*

Boas noites pessoal...
estou aqui com uma dúvida, já tentei de tudo mas não consigo fazer reset a temperatura da minha estação sem ter de retirar as pilhas e por conseguinte ter de voltar a acertar tudo...será que não há uma combinação para fazer reset as memorias de temperatura para evitar estar sempre a tirar as pilhas.
A estação é uma daquelas da Lidl de 30€...


Minho disse:


>


Alguém me pode dar a dica???
Obrigado


----------



## filipept (3 Jan 2008 às 21:39)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas, etc.*



jPdF disse:


> Boas noites pessoal...
> estou aqui com uma dúvida, já tentei de tudo mas não consigo fazer reset a temperatura da minha estação sem ter de retirar as pilhas e por conseguinte ter de voltar a acertar tudo...será que não há uma combinação para fazer reset as memorias de temperatura para evitar estar sempre a tirar as pilhas.
> A estação é uma daquelas da Lidl de 30€...
> 
> ...



Para fazeres reset aos valores tens de fazer o seguinte: tens duas opções em baixo de IN e OUT que servem para ver os valores gravados. Para apagar carregas no botão IN 1x (vai-te aparecer a máxima) e depois carregas no botão SET. Tens de fazer isto para todos os valores, minima, máxima da temperatura e humidade no botão IN e minima e máxima na temperatura no botão OUT


----------



## jPdF (3 Jan 2008 às 21:43)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas, etc.*


Obrigadão Filipe...
Eu bem desconfiava que devia de existir alguma maneira, pois da forma como fazia (tirar as pilhas) era um pouco antiquado...


----------



## filipept (3 Jan 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas, etc.*



jPdF disse:


> Obrigadão Filipe...
> Eu bem desconfiava que devia de existir alguma maneira, pois da forma como fazia (tirar as pilhas) era um pouco antiquado...



e ao tirares as pilhas podes perder a calibragem da pressão.


----------



## vitamos (4 Jan 2008 às 10:09)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas, etc.*



filipept disse:


> e ao tirares as pilhas podes perder a calibragem da pressão.



Podes não... Perdes MESMO!


----------



## nuno165 (6 Jan 2008 às 13:32)

ola..

Em relaçao a estaçao Oregon BAR310HG não e má so, podia vir incluido o sensor de humidade externo ( se comprar um a parte custa mais que a estaçao). esta estaçao nao tem aviso de tempestade nem de neve.

resumindo pra iniciar esta estaçao e muito simples.


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Jan 2008 às 17:04)

Boas! A estação á venda esta semana no Lidl por 19,90€ é alguma coisa de jeito ou será melhor gastar mais um pouco numa superior? Não consigo ver a marca desta (não se percebe) mas até agora não tenho razões de queixa de material electrónico comprado no Lidl. É barato e quase sempre bom.

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20080124.p.Estacao_meteorologica


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2008 às 17:14)

Jota 21 disse:


> Boas! A estação á venda esta semana no Lidl por 19,90€ é alguma coisa de jeito ou será melhor gastar mais um pouco numa superior? Não consigo ver a marca desta (não se percebe) mas até agora não tenho razões de queixa de material electrónico comprado no Lidl. É barato e quase sempre bom.
> 
> http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20080124.p.Estacao_meteorologica



Já tinha reparado... parece melhor que a minha que comprei no LIDL 10 euros mais caro!  

Em principio não te deves arrepender, não é uma estação pro mas tem as funcionalidades básicas!


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Jan 2008 às 17:28)

vitamos disse:


> Já tinha reparado... parece melhor que a minha que comprei no LIDL 10 euros mais caro!
> 
> Em principio não te deves arrepender, não é uma estação pro mas tem as funcionalidades básicas!



Vou experimentar. A outra que tinha pifou o sensor exterior, que já tinha caído dum 2º andar sem avariar, mas desta vez avariou mesmo. Também era Marca Lidl.


----------



## Jota 21 (29 Jan 2008 às 12:50)

Já lá está. Não é grande espingarda, mas dá para ver temperatura interior e exterior, humidade relativa, tendência da pressão atmosférica (infelizmente não indica os valores da pressão), e uma espécie de previsão de tempo que é pouco fiável. Por 20€ não se pode pedir mais...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2008 às 23:20)

Já mandei vir uma *Davis Vantage*.
Agora, é só esperar pela sua chegada.


----------



## Rog (16 Mar 2008 às 15:05)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Já mandei vir uma *Davis Vantage*.
> Agora, é só esperar pela sua chegada.




Uma exelente estação, boa escolha


----------



## dgstorm (24 Mar 2008 às 00:53)

Boas pessoal... eu gostava de comprar uma estação... eu ja tenho uma do lidl ... mas gostava de investir numa coisa em condiçoes com pluviometro, que de pa medir a velocidade do vento e aquelas coisas todas !
Eu tenho uma duvida... ora bem... eu moro num segundo andar de um predio com 4 e tenho ainda o estendal no ponto mais alto do predio com uma janela mas que nao tem ligação  para a parte de cima do predio... a janela é fixa, so da para abrir um bocado ! A minha duvida era a seguinte... na possibilidade de eu conseguir instalar o equipamento no telhado do predio, depois como é que aquilo funciona em termos de ligação para a estação que da a informação ?
Como é que eu tinha aquilo la em cima e a estação ca em baixo ? Agradecia respota... juntei dinheiro nos anos e na pascoa, e pus mesmo a hipotese de comprar uma coisa em condiçoes !  Meteolouco...


----------



## Brigantia (24 Mar 2008 às 01:00)

dgstorm disse:


> Boas pessoal... eu gostava de comprar uma estação... eu ja tenho uma do lidl ... mas gostava de investir numa coisa em condiçoes com pluviometro, que de pa medir a velocidade do vento e aquelas coisas todas !
> Eu tenho uma duvida... ora bem... eu moro num segundo andar de um predio com 4 e tenho ainda o estendal no ponto mais alto do predio com uma janela mas que nao tem ligação  para a parte de cima do predio... a janela é fixa, so da para abrir um bocado ! A minha duvida era a seguinte... na possibilidade de eu conseguir instalar o equipamento no telhado do predio, depois como é que aquilo funciona em termos de ligação para a estação que da a informação ?
> Como é que eu tinha aquilo la em cima e a estação ca em baixo ? Agradecia respota... juntei dinheiro nos anos e na pascoa, e pus mesmo a hipotese de comprar uma coisa em condiçoes !  Meteolouco...


Penso que não terás grandes problemas visto existirem uma vasta gama de estações que funcionam por Wireless.
Algumas delas dão para 100m em campo livre, claro que com as barreiras a história é outra, mas mesmo assim não deves ter problemas.


----------



## dgstorm (24 Mar 2008 às 01:11)

Brigantia disse:


> Penso que não terás grandes problemas visto existirem uma vasta gama de estações que funcionam por Wireless.
> Algumas delas dão para 100m em campo livre, claro que com as barreiras a história é outra, mas mesmo assim não deves ter problemas.



Pois... as barreiras são muitas ! Lembrei-me agora... tenho vizinhos em baixo com terraço, ate lhes podia pedir e instalar la o equipamento... mas é o seguinte fica entre dois predios... com distancia de mais ou menos 30/40 metros um do outro, isso terá influencia em termos de vento ?


----------



## Brigantia (24 Mar 2008 às 01:14)

dgstorm disse:


> Pois... as barreiras são muitas ! Lembrei-me agora... tenho vizinhos em baixo com terraço, ate lhes podia pedir e instalar la o equipamento... mas é o seguinte fica entre dois predios... com distancia de mais ou menos 30/40 metros um do outro, isso terá influencia em termos de vento ?



É preferivel colocares o anemometro no terraço, só assim irás conseguir valores reais da velocidade do vento.


----------



## fsl (24 Mar 2008 às 19:51)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Já mandei vir uma *Davis Vantage*.
> Agora, é só esperar pela sua chegada.



Acho que tomou uma boa decisao. Eu estou muito satisfeito com a minha. Se quizer fazer perguntas, estou ao dispor.
FSL


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2008 às 21:23)

fsl disse:


> Acho que tomou uma boa decisao. Eu estou muito satisfeito com a minha. Se quizer fazer perguntas, estou ao dispor.
> FSL



Obrigado pela disponibilidade. 
Não hesitarei em falar consigo se tiver alguma dúvida.

Já só falta mesmo receber a estação, espero que esteja para breve.
Está na alfândega, em Cabo Ruivo.
Amanhã vou lá ver se posso tratar disso, seria óptimo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2008 às 15:12)

Fui à alfândega buscá-la, hoje ao início da tarde. 
Ficam aqui umas fotos.












Só amanhã é que a devo montar, hoje está a chuviscar.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2008 às 15:21)

Muitas felicidades...tens aí uma bela máquina


----------



## Vince (25 Mar 2008 às 15:45)

Dia de festa em Moscavide, chegou a menina Davis a casa


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2008 às 15:50)

Parabéns Daniel, bela máquina, sem duvida, uma bomba! Ficamos á espera dos registos


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2008 às 15:56)

Já a merecias Daniel 
Agora, toca a montar a bomba e a fornecer dados aqui ao pessoal!


----------



## Thomar (25 Mar 2008 às 19:32)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Fui à alfândega buscá-la, hoje ao início da tarde.
> Ficam aqui umas fotos.
> 
> 
> ...



Muitos Parabéns Daniel!!!  

Mas que bela estação!  Também quero uma!


----------



## henriquesillva (25 Mar 2008 às 21:30)

Parabéns Daniel

Se fosse possível, umas fotos da montagem,
para eu aprender

Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2008 às 22:48)

henriquesillva disse:


> Parabéns Daniel
> 
> Se fosse possível, umas fotos da montagem,
> para eu aprender
> ...



Olá, *Henrique Silva* !


Aqui estão as fotos da localização actual:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ica-de-moscavide-davis-vantage-pro2-2054.html


Quanto à montagem, não foi necessário nada de mais.
Vêm incluídas umas braçadeiras, que seguram a estação e o anemómetro ao mastro da antena, juntamente com umas porcas e umas anilhas, é mesmo muito simples.


----------



## ct5iul (27 Mar 2008 às 14:48)

Boas pessoal para quem quer começar e nao quer gastar muinto dinheiro aqui fica uma pagina com varias estaçoes a preços bem baratinhos... http://www.proglobal.pt/catalogo.php?gama=21&sgama=97&offset=0
Para os que querem uma estaçao profissional e nao querem gastar muinto dinheiro aqui fica outra pagina com preços bastante razoaveis.http://www.dnd.pt/index.php?idmenu=40&lg=1&idsubmenu=41
A minha estaçao e a La Crosse WS3600 e bastante boa e custa 300 euros


----------



## Lumes (9 Abr 2008 às 04:54)

*Re: Pretendo adquirir uma estação meteo*

Boas
Finalmente a WMR200 da Oregon chegou aos Açores, e já funciona. Estou muito satisfeito, sobretudo quando comparo com a minha antiga Peet Bross 2000. A estação é muito completa em termos de dados Meteo, o facto de ser wireless torna-a muito versátil e o display muito userfriendly.
Após uma semana de testes, adquiri o software Weather Display, e agora vou precisar de ajuda para publicar os dados na net, de modo a que fiquem disponiveis a todos. Inclusivé penso adquirir o Weather Display Live. Onde poderei encontrar as dicas que me ajudem ligar a estação á internet?
Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Minho (9 Abr 2008 às 17:15)

Viva! 

Parabéns pela nova estação! Essa WMR-200 com o seu datalogger que muitas vezes falta me faz na minha WMR968.


Quanto a ajudas na configuração do WeatherDisplay não há muitas voltas a dar o melhor que há na net são os documentos do www.weather-watch.com

*WeatherDisplay (WD) FAQ:* http://www.weather-watch.com/smf/index.php/board,33.0.html

*WeatherDisplay (WD) Manual: *http://www.weather-watch.com/wiki/index.php/Weather_Display_Manual

E tens um forum inteiro dedicado ao WD: http://www.weather-watch.com/smf/index.php#2

E claro qualquer coisa também podes perguntar aqui no Fórum


----------



## ct5iul (10 Abr 2008 às 10:11)

BOAS PESSOALESPERO QUE SE ENCONTREM BEM AQUI FICA 2 INSTRUMENTOS PORTATEIS DE METEREOLOGIA A PREÇOS BAIXOS
1-RELOGIO WEATHER MASTER VII DA REENNA MUINTO BOM PODE-SE DIZER-SE QUE TEMOS UMA ESTAÇAO METEREOLOGICA PORTATIL SEMPRE NO PULSO  COMPREI O MEU NO ACP em http://www.acp.pt/revista/032008/72.pdf
2-Anemómetro Compact Plastimo bastante pratico e resistente a chuva com uma funçao boa e que a ventuinha pode ser retirada e da um alcançe +-30cm exemplo numa janela da para por o anemómetro dentro da janela e a vetuinha fica la fora eu fiz um suporte com uma ventosa para a ventuinha do anemómetro ficar na parte de fora da janela colada com a ventosa ao parapeito da janela comprei o meu na DND em http://www.dnd.pt/index.php?idmenu=40&lg=1&idsubmenu=33


----------



## zemike (10 Abr 2008 às 15:32)

Boas a todos
Estou a pensar trocar a minha oregon WRM928NX por uma Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus, a minha questão é: Quem tem esta estação onde comprou?? Está satisfeito?? Onde aconselham a comprar? 
Desde já obrigado

José Santos


----------



## HotSpot (10 Abr 2008 às 16:59)

zemike disse:


> Boas a todos
> Estou a pensar trocar a minha oregon WRM928NX por uma Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus, a minha questão é: Quem tem esta estação onde comprou?? Está satisfeito?? Onde aconselham a comprar?
> Desde já obrigado
> 
> José Santos



Satisfeito? Não conheço ninguém que não esteja.

Eu comprei a minha no Ebay Americano. Se procurares há varios tópicos aqui sobre todo o processo, datalogger, alfandega, diversos modelos, etc...


----------



## Lumes (13 Abr 2008 às 16:46)

*Re: Pretendo adquirir uma estação meteo*

Boa tarde a todos.
Já tenho os dados da minha Oregon WMR200 na internet. O endereço é:

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=ISPDIADE2 

Pode-se chegar lá indo pelo Weather Undergound - Azores - Santa Maria - Estações Particulares

Mas ainda sou novato nestas andanças, e como pretendo optimizar os dados a fornecer, sou capaz de necessitar de alguma ajuda caso não encontre resposta no forum.
Neste momento verifico que a pagina em Rapid Fire não está a apresentar alguns dados que seriam interessantes, como por exemplo a leitura UV que a estação disponibiliza. Alguem sabe como posso alterar a página Rapid Fire de forma a introduzir o valor UV???
Num futuro próximo pretendo disponibilizar imagem de uma web cam que vou receber.
Entretanto tenho de averiguar o motivo pelo qual a informação Rain Fall está a zero porque já chove há horas aqui em Santa Maria, Açores. Inicialmente o sensor funcionou bem quando o testei na bancada de ensaio.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2008 às 15:16)

Para quem esteja interessado numa estação básica para registo de temperaturas e pressão as lojas lidl apresentam mais uma promoção interessante a partir de dia 17:

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20080417.p.Estacao_meteorologica

Acrescento apenas que possuo uma estação LIDL (não igual a esta) e até hoje tirando uns apagões momentâneos, tem se portado acima das minhas expectativas. Para o amante do tempo menos exigente ou menos "abonado financeiramente" esta parece ser mais uma boa opção


----------



## rbsmr (15 Abr 2008 às 16:17)

Já li e voltei a ler este tópico!! E ainda fiquei mais confuso, melhor sem saber o que escolher: essencialmente queria uma estação com os sensores habituais, com ligação ao pc para exportação e colocação na net dos dados e um orçamento de €300  

Já passei alguns sites, vi que a Lacrosse tem as estações mais em conta. Mas continuo com dúvidas. Assim, pedia, mais uma vez a ajuda ao forum!

Obrigado!
Ricardo Rodrigues

EDIT

A WS3600 - LaCrosse parece ser interessante! Câmbio feito fica em aprox. €234. (não sei se valerá a pena mandar vir alguma estação dos EUA, por causa dos portes, direitos alfandegários, etc...)

Ou  a Oregon WMR 100 (€210)



Edit 2 (16/04/08 - 1:31)
Obrigado pelas vossas opiniões!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2008 às 17:41)

Olá, *Ricardo* ! 

Vou dar-te a minha opinião acerca do assunto.
Se não queres gastar mais de 300 €, podes optar entre uma La Crosse WS3600 e uma Oregon 968, acho que são relativamente comparáveis.
Se queres a La Crosse, manda vir de França, para não pagares taxas alfândegárias, para além de ser o local onde normalmente encontras mais barato.
Se queres a Oregon, compra no eBay Norte Americano, encontras essa estação a cerca de 250 €.
Conheço pessoas que estão bastante satisfeitas com a La Crosse WS3600 (180 € em França) e também conheço pessoas que estão bastante satisfeitas com uma Oregon 968 (250 € nos EUA).
Se queres ter medidas mais fiáveis, recomendo-te a comprar um Radiaton Shield, para que o sensor de temperatura e humidade possa estar ao sol.
Arranjas um da Davis a cerca de 100 €, já com os portes e taxas incluídos, vindo dos EUA.


----------



## Minho (15 Abr 2008 às 18:37)

Subscrevo o que disse o Daniel Vilão. Por 300€: 
- La Crosse WS3600
- Oregon 928NX (Europa)/ 968 (modelo equivalente nos States)


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2008 às 19:12)

Não esquecer a Oregon WMR200 por um pouco mais, 400€ em Portugal (mais barato lá fora), tem painel solar como a 928/968 mas ainda um datalogger de origem, com capacidade para registar dados durante 29 dias de minuto a minuto ou 436 dias de 15 em 15 minutos. Pode ser importante para quem tem problemas em manter um computador sempre ligado.


----------



## rbsmr (16 Abr 2008 às 23:34)

Vince disse:


> Não esquecer a Oregon WMR200 por um pouco mais, 400€ em Portugal (mais barato lá fora), tem painel solar como a 928/968 mas ainda um datalogger de origem, com capacidade para registar dados durante 29 dias de minuto a minuto ou 436 dias de 15 em 15 minutos. Pode ser importante para quem tem problemas em manter um computador sempre ligado.



Encontrei a WMR200 nos States por € 214? 
O que acham?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Abr 2008 às 23:42)

rbsmr disse:


> Encontrei a WMR200 nos States por € 214?
> O que acham?



214 € + 50 € (portes) = *264 €*

264 € + 21 % de taxas alfandegárias = *319,44 €*

+ 10 € de taxas «mistério» = *329,44 €*


Total = *329,44 €*



Neste caso não compensa muito, tenta encontrar um vendedor que venda o mesmo produto por um preço mais baixo. Neste momento, já compensa, mas não muito.


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2008 às 23:50)

rbsmr disse:


> Encontrei a WMR200 nos States por € 214?
> O que acham?



Aqui há poucos dias vi um vendedor certificado da Alemanhã no Ebay a vender essa, mais cara do que esses valores, mas como vindo da Alemanhã além de ser mais rápido já não há alfandegas nem burocracias por ser Europa, ficava no total já com os portes para Portugal à roda dos 310€. Muito mais barato do que isso também não deves encontrar, elas cá custam 400€. A não ser que queiras tentar a sorte de não pagar alfandega, mas ultimamente parece que poucos se tem safado.


----------



## bitinho (17 Abr 2008 às 00:12)

Boa noite.
Daniel, permite-me apenas umas pequenas correcções:


Daniel_Vilao disse:


> 214 € + 50 € (portes) = *264 €*
> 
> 264 € + 21 % de taxas alfandegárias = *319,44 €* - IVA
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Abr 2008 às 00:32)

bitinho disse:


> Boa noite.
> Daniel, permite-me apenas umas pequenas correcções:



O IVA constitui as taxas alfandegárias, essas taxas são sempre aplicadas neste tipo de produtos.
As taxas mistério pertencem às taxas alfandegárias, mas têm a ver com os honorários do despachante, sendo desconhecidos os critérios de aplicação.


----------



## Lumes (17 Abr 2008 às 01:31)

Olá pessoal
Ando a explorar a minha Oregom WMR200, e penso que os valores de temp e humidade exteriores não são muito reais. Os sensores estão ao sol. Será que deverão estar protegidos da exposição directa dos raios solares??? O manual não diz nada sobre o assunto.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## rbsmr (17 Abr 2008 às 02:22)

Olá!
Obrigado pela ajuda até agora prestada!
Consegui localizar no Ebay à venda a WMR200 proveniente da Alemanha: € 305.
Se não conseguir esta vou optar pela WS 3600. Só tem um problema: é que não a consigo achar pelos €180 que o Daniel Vilão se referiu. O maxímo que consegui localizar foi os €250 ou +.
O que acham?!


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2008 às 09:31)

Lumes disse:


> Olá pessoal
> Ando a explorar a minha Oregom WMR200, e penso que os valores de temp e humidade exteriores não são muito reais. Os sensores estão ao sol. Será que deverão estar protegidos da exposição directa dos raios solares??? O manual não diz nada sobre o assunto.
> Cumprimentos.



Pelo que sei os sensores devem estar sempre protegidos de exposição solar directa! 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Abr 2008 às 12:23)

Lumes disse:


> Olá pessoal
> Ando a explorar a minha Oregom WMR200, e penso que os valores de temp e humidade exteriores não são muito reais. Os sensores estão ao sol. Será que deverão estar protegidos da exposição directa dos raios solares??? O manual não diz nada sobre o assunto.
> Cumprimentos.



Os sensores de temperatura e humidade não podem estar expostos à radiação solar directa nem difusa.
A melhor solução é adquirir um radiation shield e colocar no seu interior os respectivos sensores.
Recomendo-te o Passive Shield da Davis, que se encontra a cerca de 100 €.


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 14:19)

rbsmr disse:


> Olá!
> Obrigado pela ajuda até agora prestada!
> Consegui localizar no Ebay à venda a WMR200 proveniente da Alemanha: € 305.
> Se não conseguir esta vou optar pela WS 3600. Só tem um problema: é que não a consigo achar pelos €180 que o Daniel Vilão se referiu. O maxímo que consegui localizar foi os €250 ou +.
> O que acham?!



Eu pessoalmente não gosto nada de recomendar ou dar opiniões deste género, pois nunca se sabe se depois há problemas com alguma coisa que dê origem a insatisfações. Sacudo assim qualquer responsabilidade  Mas se fosse eu com os dados que tenho, e que não são muitos, preferiria a wmr200 à ws 3600 por causa do datalogger, e mesmo sem isso acho que preferiria também marca Oregan a La Crosse, embora isso se calhar já é parvoice pessoal e subjectiva sobre marcas. Mas a importância do logger depende do que pretendes da estação, da possibilidade de teres ou não sempre um PC ligado, etc,etc. Outro pormenor é que a WMR200 também permite ligar um sensor UV (UVN800 UV Index Sensor), comprado à parte, mas que até nem é muito caro, uns 30€ + portes.

Mas como há um membro aqui que tem uma WMR200, talvez seja boa ideia falares com ele primeiro, tal com outros proprietários que tem a WS 3600, sempre ficas a saber de algum problema ou limitação que possa existir, na estação ou no software.


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2008 às 14:25)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Os sensores de temperatura e humidade não podem estar expostos à radiação solar directa nem difusa.
> A melhor solução é adquirir um radiation shield e colocar no seu interior os respectivos sensores.
> Recomendo-te o Passive Shield da Davis, que se encontra a cerca de 100 €.



Ou isso ou então tentar construir um como uma vez fizeste:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...cao-radiation-shield-faca-voce-mesmo-729.html
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...-estacao-meteorologica-de-moscavide-1784.html

Ou agora que tens um Ferrari, perdão, uma Davis, isto é so luxos ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Abr 2008 às 21:42)

Vince disse:


> Ou isso ou então tentar construir um como uma vez fizeste:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...cao-radiation-shield-faca-voce-mesmo-729.html
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...-estacao-meteorologica-de-moscavide-1784.html
> 
> Ou agora que tens um Ferrari, perdão, uma Davis, isto é so luxos ?



Claro que podemos optar pela bricolage, mas nem toda a gente tem paciência e tempo para essas coisas e, como se sabe, as coisas artesanais não são tão rigorosas.
Gosto de ser o mais rigoroso possível e toda a gente sabe que sou um perfeccionista.


----------



## rbsmr (17 Abr 2008 às 22:58)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Claro que podemos optar pela bricolage, mas nem toda a gente tem paciência e tempo para essas coisas



E não só. Em particular tenho muita falta de jeitinho.
Obrigado a todos (Vince, Minho e o meu "vizinho" Daniel Vilão) pelos vossos conselhos.


----------



## Lumes (18 Abr 2008 às 17:03)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Os sensores de temperatura e humidade não podem estar expostos à radiação solar directa nem difusa.
> A melhor solução é adquirir um radiation shield e colocar no seu interior os respectivos sensores.
> Recomendo-te o Passive Shield da Davis, que se encontra a cerca de 100 €.



Obrigado pelas respostas
 Será que encontro um "Passive Shield" para a minha Oregon Scientific WMR200 á venda em Portugal, e onde???
Os que encontrei na Net são no estrangeiro e para as estações Davis, o que poderá dificultar a colocação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2008 às 20:04)

Lumes disse:


> Obrigado pelas respostas
> Será que encontro um "Passive Shield" para a minha Oregon Scientific WMR200 á venda em Portugal, e onde???
> Os que encontrei na Net são no estrangeiro e para as estações Davis, o que poderá dificultar a colocação.



Se realmente quiseres comprar um, aconselho-te a encomendar dos EUA.
É mais barato e mais fácil, comprando pelo eBay. 
O Passive Shield é da Davis, mas pode ser usado no mais variado tipo de estações, isso não é problema.


----------



## Lumes (22 Abr 2008 às 19:22)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Se realmente quiseres comprar um, aconselho-te a encomendar dos EUA.
> É mais barato e mais fácil, comprando pelo eBay.
> O Passive Shield é da Davis, mas pode ser usado no mais variado tipo de estações, isso não é problema.



Obrigado Daniel pela dica.
Já encomendei um Passive Shield da Davis nos US e está a caminho. Vamos a ver se a leitura da temperatura e humidade fica mais real. Depois reporto os resultados aqui no forum.
Tenho mais uma questão: eu estou a ter alguns problemas na cobertura wireless dos sensores, que em certos momentos perdem contacto com a unidade central. Outro dia encontrei num site um acessório que talvez resolva  o assunto. Éra um repetidor que permitiria melhorar o sinal, mas éra indicado para uma estação da Oregon modelo WMR928. Como a minha é a WMR200 será que há compatibilidade??

Cumprimentos


----------



## rbsmr (2 Mai 2008 às 17:26)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Se realmente quiseres comprar um, aconselho-te a encomendar dos EUA.
> É mais barato e mais fácil, comprando pelo eBay.
> O Passive Shield é da Davis, mas pode ser usado no mais variado tipo de estações, isso não é problema.



Olá Daniel
Também comprei uma WMR 200 da Oregon. Ainda não chegou por isso não tive oportunidade de ver com pormenor. É necessário comprar um radiation shield? Eu li numa descrição da estação que esta já tinha um. 

(centésimo post)


----------



## Weatherman (2 Mai 2008 às 18:24)

alguem sabe aonde posso comprar um data logger para a wmr100, em Portugal


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2008 às 22:47)

rbsmr disse:


> Olá Daniel
> Também comprei uma WMR 200 da Oregon. Ainda não chegou por isso não tive oportunidade de ver com pormenor. É necessário comprar um radiation shield? Eu li numa descrição da estação que esta já tinha um.
> 
> (centésimo post)



Sim, se quiseres ter dados fiáveis é recomendável que compres um. 
Essa estação não tem nenhum radiation shield, como é visível através das imagens.
Onde viste isso? Não vi nada referente a nenhum radiation shield na descrição da estação.
Claro que são apenas sugestões minhas, podes não o comprar, mas terás de ter a estação 24h por dia à sombra e virada a Norte e, mesmo assim, será afectada pela radiação difusa.
Apenas digo isto porque sou um defensor do rigor e da perfeição. 
Embora ela seja inatingível, podemos aproximar-nos dela o mais possível.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2008 às 22:51)

Weatherman disse:


> alguem sabe aonde posso comprar um data logger para a wmr100, em Portugal



Acho que não é necessário. Pelo que penso, a estação já vem preparada para ser ligada a um computador. 
Pelo menos é o que acontece na Media Markt.
Pergunta ao *Brigantia*, ele já teve uma Oregon WMR100 ligada ao computador.


----------



## rbsmr (2 Mai 2008 às 23:16)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Sim, se quiseres ter dados fiáveis é recomendável que compres um.
> Essa estação não tem nenhum radiation shield, como é visível através das imagens.
> Onde viste isso? Não vi nada referente a nenhum radiation shield na descrição da estação.
> Claro que são apenas sugestões minhas, podes não o comprar, mas terás de ter a estação 24h por dia à sombra e virada a Norte e, mesmo assim, será afectada pela radiação difusa.
> ...



«Temperature-/ Humidity-Sensor THGN 801

    * Remote sensor unit for temperature and humidity
    * *Temperature and humidity-sensor in a passive vented radiation shield*
    * Water proof housing
    * Powered by battery or solar panel STC 800

Incl. 2 batteries 'AAA' 1,5V
Size (LxBxH): 115 x 87 x 118 mm
Weight: 130g »

in http://www.wml-weathershop.de/wml-w...200.htmleDestination_&Sender==ReloadeSender_&

Não sei se radiation shield que faz parte do sensor será de pouca qualidade ou pelo facto de ser passivo, ser insuficiente?! Será aconselhável comprar/fazer um radiation shield com ventilação? É que o orçamento já está a ficar apertado  e ainda queria pôr um «meteohub» (para não ter um pc sempre a trabalhar). Obrigado pelas dicas!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2008 às 23:21)

rbsmr disse:


> * *Temperature and humidity-sensor in a passive vented radiation shield*
> 
> in http://www.wml-weathershop.de/wml-w...200.htmleDestination_&Sender==ReloadeSender_&



Obrigado por teres localizado o que tinhas referido.
De qualquer forma, penso que esse radiation shield apenas protege a estação da radiação difusa.
Se pretendes colocá-la sob a radiação solar directa, num sítio onde apanhe mais frio e mais calor, não o poderás fazer sem comprares um radiation shield como os que te disse.
O que vem com a estação apenas deverá servir para a radiação solar difusa.
Provavelmente, se colocares esse sensor ao sol, ele irá registar temperaturas excessivamente elevadas. 
Espero que compreendas onde quero chegar, quero apenas ser claro e não chato. 
O Passive Shield da Davis é um radiation shield passivo, mas pode ser colocado ao sol, pois tem um conjunto de pratos interligados e colocados em cadeia que permitem a passagem do ar e não a incidência de luz solar no sensor.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2008 às 23:25)

Estás a pensar instalar a estação em Sacavém?


----------



## rbsmr (2 Mai 2008 às 23:30)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> (...)O Passive Shield da Davis é um radiation shield passivo, mas pode ser colocado ao sol, pois tem um conjunto de pratos interligados e colocados em cadeia que permitem a passagem do ar e não a incidência de luz solar no sensor.



Obrigado pela rapidez. Vou seguir o conselho dado ao *Lumes*

EDIT:

A estação estava a pensar pensar instalá-lo na casa dos meus avós, perto de Torres Vedras. Realmente seria também interessante instalá-la aqui em Sacavém. Acontece que a malta do prédio é o bocado esquisita e é capaz de levantar problemas! 
Por outro lado, para além da tua em Moscavide, já existe uma na Portela, enquanto aonde eu quero instalar (a 11 km a Norte de Torres Vedras e a outros tantos da Lourinhã) não existe nenhuma por perto, segundo eu vi no weather underground  e sites semelhantes.


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2008 às 23:32)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Acho que não é necessário. Pelo que penso, a estação já vem preparada para ser ligada a um computador.
> Pelo menos é o que acontece na Media Markt.
> Pergunta ao *Brigantia*, ele já teve uma Oregon WMR100 ligada ao computador.



Penso que ele queria o datalogger precisamente para prescindir do computador, mas para a WMR100 acho que não há uma solução barata, é o mesmo problema da wmr928/968, o pouco que existe compatível é caro e encontrar em Portugal acho pouco provável. De qualquer forma não tenho a certeza absoluta. Talvez uma solução alternativa seja o MeteoHub.


----------



## Weatherman (3 Mai 2008 às 07:19)

Obrigado, pela ajuda. a ideia era mesmo prescindir do computador. 
Ja agora Vince nao sabes aonde posso arranjar o meteohub


----------



## Minho (3 Mai 2008 às 12:17)

O Meteohub (o programa+firmware) compras directamente no site http://www.meteohub.de 
Mas primeiro tens de comprar a NAS da Linksys (NSLU2)  (que é o dispositivo sobre o qual "corre" o Meteuhub), a pen USB e o conversor USB/Serie para ligar à estação.

Penso que o próprio criador do Meteohub faz o serviço todo desde a compra do equipamento que referi e instalação. Lá no site diz:



> The one time charge to use Meteohub on your NSLU2 is 49 Euros (future updates will be available for free). Putting additional a NSLU2 plus a 2GB USB stick plus a RS232-USB converter on the bill the complete weather server will cost you about 150 Euro.



Não sei se nesses 150€ estão incluídos custos de instalação do firmware e software. 


No entanto podes ser tu a comprar tudo à parte e no final só terá de adquirir ao Meteohub o software necessário.

Podes comprar o NSLU2 por exemplo aqui:

http://www.misco.pt/productinformat...torage Link NSLU2 - NAS - Ethernet 10/100.htm

ou aqui:

http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/597550/art/linksys/servidor-de-armazenamento.html?srcid=1118&Partenaire=izideal_new&CodePromo=oui

De todos os modos eu aconselho comprar tudo directamente ao criador do Meteohub porque aplicar um update de firmware, se corre mal, principalmente se não estás à vontade, podes ficar com um equipamento inutilizavel.

Ou seja o *Meteohub é apenas o software *que é instalado num *equipamento *que vem sem discos e por isso também tens de comprar uma *pen USB* e para poderes ligar à estação meteorológicas tens de comprar *um conversor USB/RS232.*


----------



## Lumes (4 Mai 2008 às 12:28)

rbsmr disse:


> Obrigado pela rapidez. Vou seguir o conselho dado ao *Lumes*
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Bom dia
De facto eu mandei vir um Radiation Shield da Davis seguindo o concelho do Daniel, mas ainda não está na minha posse. As leituras da minha estação WMR200 no que se refere a temperatura e humidade são reais durante a noite, mas durante o dia, quando está sol ficam muito alteradas. 
Poderás comprová-lo no endereço:http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=ISPDIADE2 e comparar com os Metar do Aeroporto que fica a uns 8 KM. Espero que o Radiation Shield me resolva o problema. Depois deixarei uma nota aqui no forum que poderá ser util a alguém interessado.
Mas eu continuo com outro problema para o qual não tenho solução: a ligação wireless entre a estação e os sensores por vezes fica interrompida devido á distância entre eles. Já alguem teve este problema e como o resolveu??
Cumprimentos
Lumes


----------



## Minho (4 Mai 2008 às 17:54)

Lumes disse:


> Bom dia
> Mas eu continuo com outro problema para o qual não tenho solução: a ligação wireless entre a estação e os sensores por vezes fica interrompida devido á distância entre eles. Já alguem teve este problema e como o resolveu??
> Cumprimentos
> Lumes



A que distância estão os sensores da consola? 

A primeira coisa essencial a fazer quando há problemas de nível fraco de sinal é afastar tanto a consola como os sensores de qualquer fonte de radiação electromagnética (PCs, radios, colunas de som, micro-ondas, televisões,...). Outra medida a tomar nestes casos é tentar colocar a consola o mais perto possível da janela.

Se mesmo assim não resultar existem uns repetidores da Oregon à venda. Penso que terias de comprar um repetidor por cada emissor/transmissor, neste caso um para o termo-higro, outro para o cata-vento/anemómetro e outro para o pluviómetro.


----------



## Lumes (8 Mai 2008 às 20:11)

Minho disse:


> A que distância estão os sensores da consola?
> 
> A primeira coisa essencial a fazer quando há problemas de nível fraco de sinal é afastar tanto a consola como os sensores de qualquer fonte de radiação electromagnética (PCs, radios, colunas de som, micro-ondas, televisões,...). Outra medida a tomar nestes casos é tentar colocar a consola o mais perto possível da janela.
> 
> Se mesmo assim não resultar existem uns repetidores da Oregon à venda. Penso que terias de comprar um repetidor por cada emissor/transmissor, neste caso um para o termo-higro, outro para o cata-vento/anemómetro e outro para o pluviómetro.



Obrigado Minho pela resposta
A solução custo beneficio será relocalizar a consola WMR200 num local com cobertura wieless que já estive a testar. Mas como não há bela sem senão, nesse local onde tenho boa cobertura wireless, fico com o computador a 6 metros de distância. Penso que terei 2 soluções: 1-tento arranjar um cabo usb para ligar a estação ao computador com 6 mts, o que tenho duvidas se funcionará, ou 2-compro um meteohub como já vi aqui no forum alguns comentários. Qual das 2 soluções é a mais adquada? 
Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## rbsmr (8 Mai 2008 às 21:59)

Lumes disse:


> Bom dia
> (...)
> Mas eu continuo com outro problema para o qual não tenho solução: a ligação wireless entre a estação e os sensores por vezes fica interrompida devido á distância entre eles. Já alguém teve este problema e como o resolveu??
> Cumprimentos
> Lumes



Quanto a esse problema já o vi relatado, em pelo menos, num fórum. Eu aparentemente não sofro desse problema mesmo tendo a consola 
no R/c (telhado - onde está a estação - 1º piso - r/c). Talvez a não interferência no sinal deva-se ao material maioritário na construção da casa - adobe!!! - para quem não saiba, não,o não é a empresa de software: adobe -  pequeno bloco, semelhante a um tijolo, feito da mistura de argila com palha seca ao sol!).
A estação ficou instalada ao lado de uma chaminé que não funciona e aparentemente o termómetro está bem ventilado. Será o suficiente ? Ou precisa mesmo do radiation shield? Comentários: agradecia! 

Localização: 39º 11" 41.59 N  - 9º 15" 33.19 O
Altitude: 140 m

Agora falta a fase 2: ligação à net! Estou a pensar em comprar um meteohub - acaba por ser mais económico porque não é necessário ter um PC a trabalhar. Por isso aconselho o mesmo ao Lumes! Segundo o que está no site, o meteohub só consome 10watts o que é MUITO MENOS que ter o PC a trabalhar 24/7. Os 10 watts equivalem a uma lâmpada económica acesa!






By rbsmr, shot with 6680 at 2008-05-08





By rbsmr, shot with 6680 at 2008-05-08

O termómetro/higrómetro parece estar a mais de 5 ft (1m,52cm) do telhado como se recomenda aqui


----------



## Minho (9 Mai 2008 às 19:44)

Concordo com rsbm. Sem dúvida que a melhor solução é o Meteohub, mas.... se queres colocar os dados na Net vais ter de ligar o Meteohub ao teu router lá da casa e aí vais ter de passar um cabo de rede (que é bem mais barato que um cabo USB) isto porque o Meteohub não tem conectividade Wi-Fi. 
Agora a nível de consumos e fiabilidade (o facto do Meteohub não ter disco rígido é uma enorme vantagem) o Meteohub é imbatível...


----------



## Lumes (10 Mai 2008 às 05:10)

Minho disse:


> Concordo com rsbm. Sem dúvida que a melhor solução é o Meteohub, mas.... se queres colocar os dados na Net vais ter de ligar o Meteohub ao teu router lá da casa e aí vais ter de passar um cabo de rede (que é bem mais barato que um cabo USB) isto porque o Meteohub não tem conectividade Wi-Fi.
> Agora a nível de consumos e fiabilidade (o facto do Meteohub não ter disco rígido é uma enorme vantagem) o Meteohub é imbatível...



Boa noite
Eu tenho uma WMR200
Estive a ler os comentários e concluí que a melhor soluçãoserá adquirir um Meteohub porque resolve os meus problemas de sinal wiereless (ficando a estação num local dentro da cobertura dos sensores) e evito ter o computador ligado.
 Penso que o Meteohub de que falam é o NSLU2 que pode ser adquirido em http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php por 70€. Caso não me sugiram aqui outra solução na próxima semana vou proceder á encomenda do Meteohub. 
Por outro lado e no que se refere á configuração do MeteoHub, há algum local onde se possa ler algo sobre essa matéria??
Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Minho (10 Mai 2008 às 11:03)

Lumes disse:


> Boa noite
> Eu tenho uma WMR200
> Estive a ler os comentários e concluí que a melhor soluçãoserá adquirir um Meteohub porque resolve os meus problemas de sinal wiereless (ficando a estação num local dentro da cobertura dos sensores) e evito ter o computador ligado.
> Penso que o Meteohub de que falam é o NSLU2 que pode ser adquirido em http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php por 70€. Caso não me sugiram aqui outra solução na próxima semana vou proceder á encomenda do Meteohub.
> ...



Boa decisão.
Para instalar o Meteohub no NSLU2 a documentação mais completa é a do próprio autor que está no site: http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=16&Itemid=30
Lá encontras tudo o que é preciso e está tudo descrito step-by-step de como configurar o NSLU2 para correr o Meteohub...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mai 2008 às 13:59)

Pessoal encontrei aqui uma estação meteorológica gira

Estação barométrica com visor a cores
Código do Artigo 151234



€ 59,00 
IVA Incluído



Projectada segundo as últimas tecnologias e com os componentes mais modernos, esta estação barométrica é composta por uma unidade base e por um sensor externo ligado via rádio. Elabora uma previsão do tempo para o 
período das 12-24 horas seguintes baseando-se nas alterações da pressão atmosférica. O seu design moderno faz com que se adapte a todos os tipos de decoração, enquanto que o visor iluminado e colorido com ícones (sol, 
chuva, nuvens, etc.) lhe permite ter sempre informações imediatas e vem visíveis. Para além da medição muito fiável da pressão atmosférica e da temperatura interna e externa, dispõe também da função calendário e despertador. Ligando o alimentador externo de 4,5 V à entrada na parte 
posterior é possível manter a iluminação sempre acesa. Dim.: 14 x 6,5 x 4,5 cm. Características técnicas: Temperatura no interior: de 0ºC a 50ºC; Temperatura no exterior: de -20ºC a +60ºC; Transmissão: até 30 mt em espaço aberto, frequência 434 MHz; Resolução: 0,1ºC para a temperatura; Alimentação: alimentador de 4,5 V (incluído) e 2 pilhas AAA (não incluídas) para a estação; 2 pilhas AAA (não incluídas) para o sensor remoto. 





http://www.dmail.pt/prodotto.php?cod=151234-124&np=1


----------



## Lumes (12 Mai 2008 às 09:55)

Minho disse:


> Boa decisão.
> Para instalar o Meteohub no NSLU2 a documentação mais completa é a do próprio autor que está no site: http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=16&Itemid=30
> Lá encontras tudo o que é preciso e está tudo descrito step-by-step de como configurar o NSLU2 para correr o Meteohub...



Alô Minho
Obrigado pela resposta
Gostaria que me confirmasses todo material que necessito para colocar a wmr200 a bombar na net sem computador ligado, pois tenho algumas duvidas.
Penso que além do Meteohub/NSLU2 por 70€ (sendo o 1º o software e o 2º o hardware) necessito de uma pendrive de 2GB, um cabo usb para ligar a estação ao Meteohub, e um cabo de rede para ligar o Meteohub ao router??


----------



## Minho (12 Mai 2008 às 11:31)

Lumes disse:


> Alô Minho
> Obrigado pela resposta
> Gostaria que me confirmasses todo material que necessito para colocar a wmr200 a bombar na net sem computador ligado, pois tenho algumas duvidas.
> Penso que além do Meteohub/NSLU2 por 70€ (sendo o 1º o software e o 2º o hardware) necessito de uma pendrive de 2GB, um cabo usb para ligar a estação ao Meteohub, e um cabo de rede para ligar o Meteohub ao router??



Sim falta-te:

1) o conversor Série para USB - atenção que não dão todos os conversores. O que dá de certeza absoluta é o  LogiLink USB 2.0 Serial RS232 Adapter pois é este que é feito referência no manual do Meteohub

2) O cabo de rede (UTP-RJ45) também é necessário sim para ligares ao router

3) A PEN USB (comprar alguma coisita de marca não vá o "diabo tece-las") 

4) O NSLU2

5) O software Meteohub

Uma nota sobre os 70€. Esse não é o preço do Meteohub + NSLU2. Isso é o preço aproximado só do NSLU2. Do Meteohub (software) são mais 49 €


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2008 às 22:59)

Pessoal, mais uma estação estação do Lidl , desta vez só para o distrito de Lisboa., a partir de segunda-feira dia 19.

Caracteristicas técnicas:

• temperatura e humidade do ar no interior/exterior,
• pressão atmosférica,
• memorização de mínimos e máximos,
• relógio com calendário e despertador,
• fases da Lua;
• Sensor sem fios para exterior;
• Previsão barométrica das condições meteorológicas;
• Funciona a pilhas 2xAA (incluídas);
• Garantia de 3 anos.

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20080519.p.Estacao_meteorologica


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2008 às 09:45)

Pessoal tou a pensar comprar a Oregon Scientific WMR200 com osensor de UV acham que o termometro já inclui o proprio Radiation Shield é que parece 






Caracteristicas Oregon Scientific Kit de previsão meteorológica profissional WMR200:

- Ecrã táctil de fácil uso com iluminação 
- Previsões por icónes
- Pressão atmosférica em Mb/ Hpa
- Histograma da pressão de 24 horas
- Temperatura e humidade interior e exterior, com memórias mini/ maxi
- Direcção e velocidade do vento
- Pluviómetro – nível de precipitações diárias e acumuladas
- Indice de calor e ponto de orvalho
- Data Logger integrado – armazenamento das informações durante 1 mês
- Aceita até 10 sensores termo/hidro
- Distância da transmisão: 100 metros
- Conexão a PC, através do cabo USB, para descarga de dados
- Alimentação: Adaptador 6V (incluido) + 4 pilhas LR06 (armazenamento)

Barómetro:

- Previsões meteorológicas por icónes – sol / claros e nublados / nublados / chuva / neve
- Pressão de 600 a 1500 mb/hPa
- Regulador da pressão ao nível do mar
- Histograma de 24 horas
- Compensação altitude

Temperatura e humidade:

- Temperatura e humidade actuais com memórias mini/maxi
- Medida e indicação da temperatura de -30°C a +60°C
- Ponto de orvalho
- Medida e indicação da humidade de 2% a 98% RH

Vento:

- Indicação da velocidade do vento
- Unidade : m/s – kph – mph – nó
- Transmissão a  cada 14 segundos
- Direcção do vento (8 direcções)
- Memória da velocidade maxima + rajada

Pluviómetro:

- Histograma de 24 horas
- Precipitações diárias e acumuladas
- Unidade: mm/hr ou in/hr
- Medida de 0mm a 9999mm

Ela é vendida aqui ao lado mas...o preço ui ui  

http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd...id/B146235/cid/6042/Oregon_Scientific_WMR200/

Em principio vou mandar vir dos states custa apenas 231€  

http://www.ambientweather.com/orscwmprwece.html


----------



## Lumes (1 Jun 2008 às 12:47)

Minho disse:


> Sim falta-te:
> 
> 1) o conversor Série para USB - atenção que não dão todos os conversores. O que dá de certeza absoluta é o  LogiLink USB 2.0 Serial RS232 Adapter pois é este que é feito referência no manual do Meteohub
> 
> ...


Alô Minho
O local onde vou instalar a estação WMR200 dista 7 mts em tubo subterâneo do local onde ficam o NSLU2, o router e  o computador.
Como no painel traseiro da estação existe uma saida mini USB, tenho de converter o sinal USB em sinal TCPIP (no manual - pag 6). Como resolvo este problema?
(Nota: o comprimento maximo admissivel para cabos USB são 5mts)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2008 às 12:50)

Lumes disse:


> Alô Minho
> O local onde vou instalar a estação WMR200 dista 7 mts em tubo subterâneo do local onde ficam o NSLU2, o router e  o computador.
> Como no painel traseiro da estação existe uma saida mini USB, tenho de converter o sinal USB em sinal TCPIP (no manual - pag 6). Como resolvo este problema?
> (Nota: o comprimento maximo admissivel para cabos USB são 5mts)



Olá, *Lumes*. 
O radiation shield já chegou ?
Já pensaste no local de instalação ?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Minho (1 Jun 2008 às 19:40)

Lumes disse:


> Alô Minho
> O local onde vou instalar a estação WMR200 dista 7 mts em tubo subterâneo do local onde ficam o NSLU2, o router e  o computador.
> Como no painel traseiro da estação existe uma saida mini USB, tenho de converter o sinal USB em sinal TCPIP (no manual - pag 6). Como resolvo este problema?
> (Nota: o comprimento maximo admissivel para cabos USB são 5mts)



Viva.

Esqueci-me completamente que a WMR-200 já trás suporte USB e portanto não precisas obviamente do conversor USB/RSR232. Por tanto o ponto  1) não precisas. 
Quanto à limitação dos 5 metros penso que a solução mais simples será adquirir um HUB Extensor de USB que permite precisamente aumentar a distância entre dois equipamentos para lá dos 5 metros.
É género isto: http://www.minicom.com/kvm_usb.htm o que precisas que faz precisamente a injecção do sinal USB em pares UTP...

Abraço


----------



## Lumes (1 Jun 2008 às 20:07)

Minho disse:


> Viva.
> 
> Esqueci-me completamente que a WMR-200 já trás suporte USB e portanto não precisas obviamente do conversor USB/RSR232. Por tanto o ponto  1) não precisas.
> Quanto à limitação dos 5 metros penso que a solução mais simples será adquirir um HUB Extensor de USB que permite precisamente aumentar a distância entre dois equipamentos para lá dos 5 metros.
> ...



Alô
Obrigado pela resposta
Estive a ver o site que me envias-te e de facto poderá ser uma solução esse HUB extensor de USB. No entanto como te disse a estação vai ficar numa parede de basalto na sala, e por motivos estéticos ficaria melhor sem mais nada á vista. Por isso pergunto se a solução da ligação TCPIP (pagina 6 do manual) é possivel e como se faz??
Já recebi a webcam para colocar imagens live na net, mas ando a ver como ligar.
Um abraço.


----------



## Lumes (1 Jun 2008 às 20:12)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá, *Lumes*.
> O radiation shield já chegou ?
> Já pensaste no local de instalação ?
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Alo Daniel
O radiation Shield foi "apanhado" na Alfandega, e por isso demorou mais tempo. No entanto sei que está nos CTT e deve estar a chegar. 
Quanto á instalação quando ele chegar logo vejo, mas penso que não deverá haver problema pois o Radiation Shield da Davis dá para varios modelos de sensores.


----------



## Minho (5 Jun 2008 às 00:19)

Lumes disse:


> Alô
> Obrigado pela resposta
> Estive a ver o site que me envias-te e de facto poderá ser uma solução esse HUB extensor de USB. No entanto como te disse a estação vai ficar numa parede de basalto na sala, e por motivos estéticos ficaria melhor sem mais nada á vista. Por isso pergunto se a solução da ligação TCPIP (pagina 6 do manual) é possivel e como se faz??
> Já recebi a webcam para colocar imagens live na net, mas ando a ver como ligar.
> Um abraço.



Também acho que não está muito claro o esquema da página 6, mas na página 7 diz:



> Meteohub reports received weather data 1:1 via socket connection to your LAN. If a program is
> listening to this (port 5557), it can also decode the data like Meteohub does. In that way Meteohub
> acts like a serial-to-TCP/IP bridge to give other programs a socket connection type of access to the
> raw serial data as it comes in.



Por isso deduzo que o esquema se esteja a referir à hipotese que o Meteohub servir se quiseres apenas como bridge entre a estação e um cliente TCP/IP que leia os outputs da porta 5557 do Meteohub.


----------



## Lumes (9 Jun 2008 às 00:49)

Minho disse:


> Também acho que não está muito claro o esquema da página 6, mas na página 7 diz:
> 
> 
> 
> Por isso deduzo que o esquema se esteja a referir à hipotese que o Meteohub servir se quiseres apenas como bridge entre a estação e um cliente TCP/IP que leia os outputs da porta 5557 do Meteohub.



Alô Minho
Já estou em contacto com o vendedor para adquirir o Meteohub e o NSLU2.

Entretanto, recebi e instalei o Radiation Shield da Davis. 
Vou tirar uma foto da estação para colocar aqui no forum.  

Lumes


----------



## rbsmr (18 Jun 2008 às 16:03)

Viva!
Cheguei à triste conclusão que tenho mesmo que comprar um radiation shield para o termómetro da minha WMR-200. Será o radiation shield da Davis ou os feitos em casa as únicas soluções?? É que o Davis no ebay ainda são alguns euros e para trabalhos manuais só uma nódoa! Existiram mais algumas marcas recomendáveis e com um orçamento mais em conta?


----------



## Lumes (20 Jun 2008 às 14:10)

Minho disse:


> Também acho que não está muito claro o esquema da página 6, mas na página 7 diz:
> 
> 
> 
> Por isso deduzo que o esquema se esteja a referir à hipotese que o Meteohub servir se quiseres apenas como bridge entre a estação e um cliente TCP/IP que leia os outputs da porta 5557 do Meteohub.



Alô Minho
Já tenho o Radiation Protetion Shield a funcionar como se pode ver na foto. Ainda estou a analisar as leituras para dar uma opinião.
Entretanto comprei o NSLU2 na Pixmania e vai ser entregue dentro de dias em Lisboa. Depois vou ter o problema da configuração. Será que posso contar com a ajuda do pessoal daqui do forum para isso?? 
Cumprimentos
Lumes


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2008 às 21:16)

Lumes disse:


> Alô Minho
> Já tenho o Radiation Protetion Shield a funcionar como se pode ver na foto. Ainda estou a analisar as leituras para dar uma opinião.
> Entretanto comprei o NSLU2 na Pixmania e vai ser entregue dentro de dias em Lisboa. Depois vou ter o problema da configuração. Será que posso contar com a ajuda do pessoal daqui do forum para isso??
> Cumprimentos
> Lumes



Óptimo. 
Vais ver que as tuas máximas vão passar a estar muito mais próximas da realidade.
Já agora, qual é a distância do Radiation Shield em relação ao solo ou ao telhado da casa onde está instalado? Tem paredes por perto?
Para uma melhor leitura da temperatura, deve estar, pelo menos, a 1,50m do solo ou do telhado e a 2,00m da parede mais próxima.
Se me confirmares tudo isto e se tudo estiver como referi, tenho a certeza de que vais ter leituras de temperatura bastante boas. 
Fico à espera das tuas conclusões.


Cumprimentos.


----------



## Minho (21 Jun 2008 às 00:43)

Lumes disse:


> Alô Minho
> Já tenho o Radiation Protetion Shield a funcionar como se pode ver na foto. Ainda estou a analisar as leituras para dar uma opinião.
> Entretanto comprei o NSLU2 na Pixmania e vai ser entregue dentro de dias em Lisboa. Depois vou ter o problema da configuração. Será que posso contar com a ajuda do pessoal daqui do forum para isso??
> Cumprimentos
> Lumes



Está com um bom aspecto 

Cá estaremos para ajudar no que for possível


----------



## Lumes (21 Jun 2008 às 09:19)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Óptimo.
> Vais ver que as tuas máximas vão passar a estar muito mais próximas da realidade.
> Já agora, qual é a distância do Radiation Shield em relação ao solo ou ao telhado da casa onde está instalado? Tem paredes por perto?
> Para uma melhor leitura da temperatura, deve estar, pelo menos, a 1,50m do solo ou do telhado e a 2,00m da parede mais próxima.
> ...



Alô Daniel
De facto o Radiation Shield está a cerca de 2 metros do telhado e não existem paredes nas redondezas. A localização não podia ser melhor.
Agora estou á espera de dias muito quentes e secos, pois foi nessa situação que notei que os valores não estavam correctos. Só então poderei verificar se existem diferenças entre leituras.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2008 às 00:27)

Os radiation shield da Davis dão para os sensores da Oregon ??


----------



## Minho (8 Jul 2008 às 01:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Os radiation shield da Davis dão para os sensores da Oregon ??



Dá. A minha está montada num RS da Davis


----------



## Perfect Storm (8 Set 2008 às 13:13)

Boa tarde a todos!
Necessitava de uma ajuda para a aquisição de uma Radiation Shield para a colocação de um sensor digital da Oregon. Após verificar algumas paginas da net, fiquei um tanto confuso. 
Será que me podiam dar uma ajuda neste assunto?
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2008 às 13:15)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> Necessitava de uma ajuda para a aquisição de uma Radiation Shield para a colocação de um sensor digital da Oregon. Após verificar algumas paginas da net, fiquei um tanto confuso.
> Será que me podiam dar uma ajuda neste assunto?
> Cumprimentos.



Os melhores são os da Davis


----------



## Perfect Storm (8 Set 2008 às 13:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Os melhores são os da Davis



Mas o sensor que tenho Oregan THGR pode ser aplicado nesta que me mostrou?


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2008 às 14:26)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Mas o sensor que tenho Oregan THGR pode ser aplicado nesta que me mostrou?



Sim penso que dá.

Mais informações aqui esquece o termometro da Davis que eles lá colocam.


----------



## Perfect Storm (9 Set 2008 às 13:06)

Boa tarde. Estive a observar as instruções . A que tens foi comprada ou feita? É que eu sou mau nos Trabalhos manuais


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2008 às 13:19)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Boa tarde. Estive a observar as instruções . A que tens foi comprada ou feita? É que eu sou mau nos Trabalhos manuais



Foi feito, mas vou comprar em breve um da Davis


----------



## Perfect Storm (9 Set 2008 às 14:07)

Então é possível dar umas dicas para a aquisição de uma ?É que fazer uma dificilmente ficaria em condições.


----------



## Perfect Storm (9 Set 2008 às 14:16)

É possível comprar anemometro e radiation shield no mesmo suporte e enviar os dados por rádio frequência ?


----------



## HotSpot (9 Set 2008 às 14:59)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Então é possível dar umas dicas para a aquisição de uma ?É que fazer uma dificilmente ficaria em condições.



Acho que a dica já foi dada. O RS da Davis é o melhor para os sensores da Oregon. Podes comprar o RS no Estrangeiro ou no representante da Davis em Portugal (www.gestel.pt)



Perfect Storm disse:


> É possível comprar anemometro e radiation shield no mesmo suporte e enviar os dados por rádio frequência ?



Não vás por aí  Se quiseres melhorar a estação o melhor seria adquirires uma completa com ligação a PC. ex:Oregon WMR100, WMR200, NX928 ou Davis VP2. Tens condições excelentes para colocar qualquer um destes equipamentos.


----------



## Perfect Storm (9 Set 2008 às 17:24)

HotSpot disse:


> Acho que a dica já foi dada. O RS da Davis é o melhor para os sensores da Oregon. Podes comprar o RS no Estrangeiro ou no representante da Davis em Portugal (www.gestel.pt)
> 
> 
> 
> Não vás por aí  Se quiseres melhorar a estação o melhor seria adquirires uma completa com ligação a PC. ex:Oregon WMR100, WMR200, NX928 ou Davis VP2. Tens condições excelentes para colocar qualquer um destes equipamentos.



Obrigado
Vou ter que pensar realmente uma vez que, pretendia ter dados mais completos e precisos. É pena, tenho observado os dados da minha estação nomeadamente, pressão e previsão com as estações oficiais mais próximas e a estação que possuo é fantástica.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 13:04)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Obrigado
> Vou ter que pensar realmente uma vez que, pretendia ter dados mais completos e precisos. É pena, tenho observado os dados da minha estação nomeadamente, pressão e previsão com as estações oficiais mais próximas e a estação que possuo é fantástica.



Independentemente da tua escolha, não prescindas do radiation shield da Davis, pois vai ser-te essencial para teres leituras fiáveis no que respeita à temperatura e à humidade.
Se não conseguires adquirir material da Davis ou o achares muito dispendioso, uma Oregon WMR968 (igual à versão europeia 928NX, que o *HotSpot* referiu) será ideal, pois conheço bem a estação e sei que não te vais arrepender de comprar uma, pois já é uma estação de um patamar razoável e de bastante fiabilidade, para além de teres a possibilidade de instalares o sensor de temperatura e humidade num RS da Davis.


----------



## Perfect Storm (10 Set 2008 às 14:46)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Independentemente da tua escolha, não prescindas do radiation shield da Davis, pois vai ser-te essencial para teres leituras fiáveis no que respeita à temperatura e à humidade.
> Se não conseguires adquirir material da Davis ou o achares muito dispendioso, uma Oregon WMR968 (igual à versão europeia 928NX, que o *HotSpot* referiu) será ideal, pois conheço bem a estação e sei que não te vais arrepender de comprar uma, pois já é uma estação de um patamar razoável e de bastante fiabilidade, para além de teres a possibilidade de instalares o sensor de temperatura e humidade num RS da Davis.



Boa tarde ! Obrigado por todos os esclarecimentos e paciência . Agora o que realmente me interessava era de facto o RS. Lá para o natal provavelmente investia numa coisa mais profissional. Onde posso comprar mais facilmente um RS que venha a funcionar numa futura Oregon?
Cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 15:17)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Boa tarde ! Obrigado por todos os esclarecimentos e paciência . Agora o que realmente me interessava era de facto o RS. Lá para o natal provavelmente investia numa coisa mais profissional. Onde posso comprar mais facilmente um RS que venha a funcionar numa futura Oregon?
> Cumprimentos



Podes comprá-lo no ebay dos Estados Unidos ou então, como se trata de um acessório não muito caro, pode ser que valha a pena comprares no representante da Davis em Portugal, na Gestel, tal como o *HotSpot* referiu.
A Gestel costuma ser cara, mas neste tipo de acessórios não muito caros pouco compensará mandar vir de fora pois a diferença de preços não será muito significativa, porque os RSs têm vindo a ficar cada vez mais baratos.


----------



## Perfect Storm (10 Set 2008 às 15:56)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Podes comprá-lo no ebay dos Estados Unidos ou então, como se trata de um acessório não muito caro, pode ser que valha a pena comprares no representante da Davis em Portugal, na Gestel, tal como o *HotSpot* referiu.
> A Gestel costuma ser cara, mas neste tipo de acessórios não muito caros pouco compensará mandar vir de fora pois a diferença de preços não será muito significativa, porque os RSs têm vindo a ficar cada vez mais baratos.



Pelo que percebi, a RS é sempre necessária no futuro uma vez que provavelmente a estação que venha a comprar não possui RS, certo?
Verifiquei o preço vindo dos EUA, é bem menor em relaçao á da Europa.
Não é um stress depois com o envio? ( EUA/Portugal)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 16:43)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Pelo que percebi, a RS é sempre necessária no futuro uma vez que provavelmente a estação que venha a comprar não possui RS, certo?
> Verifiquei o preço vindo dos EUA, é bem menor em relaçao á da Europa.
> Não é um stress depois com o envio? ( EUA/Portugal)



Vale a pena comprares o RS, a menos que compres uma Davis VP2, porque essa já o traz de origem.
Quanto ao envio, costuma levar uns 8 dias, mas varia consoante a transportadora e, se quiseres levantar a estação ou o RS depressa, convem ires à alfândega quando tiveres a informação de que chegou, pois levarem-na a casa chega a levar 2 meses.
Não te iludas com os preços dos USA. Pensa que o ebay consiste em leilões e o preço dos produtos sobe até ao momento da licitação final e que terás de pagar transportes + 20 % sobre o total e cerca de 10 a 15 € de taxas «mistério» na alfândega, pelo que muitas vezes em acessórios mais baratos, como um RS, não compensa pois acaba por ultrapassar o preço praticado na Europa.
Se preferires não te envolver nessas complicações, é preferível comprares nos ebays da Europa, nomeadamente da França e da Alemanha, pois são os mais repletos de produtos e que praticam os melhores preços, isto para as Oregon, pois as Davis são mais compensatórias se forem compradas no ebay dos Estados Unidos, pois é o país de fabrico dessas estações.
No caso do RS, comprar no ebay ou na Gestel vai praticamente dar no mesmo, pois com os portes e taxas que os produtos sofram pouca diferença haverá em relação à Gestel.
Poderá compensar comprar um RS no estrangeiro, nomeadamente nos Estados Unidos se mandares vir uma Oregon + RS na mesma encomenda, diminuindo proporcionalmente os portes, sendo mais vantajoso do que mandar vir os acessórios em separado. Para isso, convém que compres tudo ao mesmo vendedor e que fales com ele acerca dessa possibilidade.


----------



## Perfect Storm (10 Set 2008 às 18:40)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Vale a pena comprares o RS, a menos que compres uma Davis VP2, porque essa já o traz de origem.
> Quanto ao envio, costuma levar uns 8 dias, mas varia consoante a transportadora e, se quiseres levantar a estação ou o RS depressa, convem ires à alfândega quando tiveres a informação de que chegou, pois levarem-na a casa chega a levar 2 meses.
> Não te iludas com os preços dos USA. Pensa que o ebay consiste em leilões e o preço dos produtos sobe até ao momento da licitação final e que terás de pagar transportes + 20 % sobre o total e cerca de 10 a 15 € de taxas «mistério» na alfândega, pelo que muitas vezes em acessórios mais baratos, como um RS, não compensa pois acaba por ultrapassar o preço praticado na Europa.
> Se preferires não te envolver nessas complicações, é preferível comprares nos ebays da Europa, nomeadamente da França e da Alemanha, pois são os mais repletos de produtos e que praticam os melhores preços, isto para as Oregon, pois as Davis são mais compensatórias se forem compradas no ebay dos Estados Unidos, pois é o país de fabrico dessas estações.
> ...



Ok. Vou optar inicialmente por adquirir o RS, depois estudar bem a compra da estação que pela descrição não vai ser fácil. Já estive na Gestel e encontrei no catálogo da Davis a RS. Não dá para fazer encomenda online? Temos que nos deslocar directamente á loja? Eles não disponibilizam grande informação acerca disso! Outra coisa, no final do ano vou estar por Londres, será que valerá a pena adquirir a estação por lá?
Agradeço imenso a tua paciência e colaboração


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 18:52)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Ok. Vou optar inicialmente por adquirir o RS, depois estudar bem a compra da estação que pela descrição não vai ser fácil. Já estive na Gestel e encontrei no catálogo da Davis a RS. Não dá para fazer encomenda online? Temos que nos deslocar directamente á loja? Eles não disponibilizam grande informação acerca disso! Outra coisa, no final do ano vou estar por Londres, será que valerá a pena adquirir a estação por lá?
> Agradeço imenso a tua paciência e colaboração



Se quiseres fazer a compra na Gestel, penso que só lá indo pessoalmente, mas não tenho a certeza.
Moras em Vieira de Leiria e vais ter de fazer uns 130km até Linda-a-Velha, mas talvez seja melhor telefonares primeiro para lá acerca dessa possibilidade.
Quanto a fazeres as compras em Londres, não me parece viável, pois qualquer acessório em Londres é bastante caro.
Lembra-te que ao comprares o RS em princípio não irás comprar uma Davis, por isso compra-o apenas se não quiseres comprar uma Davis, pois acho que não vale a pena ter material que não tenha uso.
Se quiseres comprar uma Davis, só valerá a pena mandar vir dos USA, caso contrário será o dobro ou o triplo do preço praticado lá, o que se resume em cerca de 2000 € + datalogger, o que ainda é bastante.
Um RS da Davis deverá rondar os 80 €.


----------



## Lumes (10 Set 2008 às 20:13)

Boa noite a todos no Forum.
Finalmente tenho a minha Oregon WMR200 a trabalhar através do Meteohub e a debitar os dados no endereço: http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=ISPDIADE2

Também tenho uma Web Cam no endereço: praiaformosa.icv99.net (sem password) que gostaria de associar á minha estação Meteo, mas não consegui confugurar no Wundeground.com

Alguém no forum já passou por esta fase que possa dar umas dicas??

Abraço
Lumes


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 20:38)

Lumes disse:


> Boa noite a todos no Forum.
> Finalmente tenho a minha Oregon WMR200 a trabalhar através do Meteohub e a debitar os dados no endereço: http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=ISPDIADE2
> 
> Também tenho uma Web Cam no endereço: praiaformosa.icv99.net (sem password) que gostaria de associar á minha estação Meteo, mas não consegui confugurar no Wundeground.com
> ...



Parabéns pelas melhorias. 
Não respondo à tua pergunta porque não sei como resolver isso, pois nunca experimentei tal coisa, porque não tenho nenhuma estação online, mas aproveito para te perguntar como tem funcionado o RS da Davis, se tem tido muita influência na redução das máximas e se estás satisfeito com ele.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Perfect Storm (10 Set 2008 às 20:45)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Se quiseres fazer a compra na Gestel, penso que só lá indo pessoalmente, mas não tenho a certeza.
> Moras em Vieira de Leiria e vais ter de fazer uns 130km até Linda-a-Velha, mas talvez seja melhor telefonares primeiro para lá acerca dessa possibilidade.
> Quanto a fazeres as compras em Londres, não me parece viável, pois qualquer acessório em Londres é bastante caro.
> Lembra-te que ao comprares o RS em princípio não irás comprar uma Davis, por isso compra-o apenas se não quiseres comprar uma Davis, pois acho que não vale a pena ter material que não tenha uso.
> ...



Vou então telefonar e saber informações. Como já viste, não estou muito dentro do assunto mas gosto muito das Oregon, em especial da sua estética.
Já ando a consultar em especial a WMR100, WMR200, NX928. Para a proxima semana tenho que ir a Lisboa e provavelmente compro o RS. 
Achas que devo anunciar os meus dados no forum não tendo a RS montada?
E em relação aos outros valores dados pela minha estação? (Pressão e tendência)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2008 às 21:13)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Vou então telefonar e saber informações. Como já viste, não estou muito dentro do assunto mas gosto muito das Oregon, em especial da sua estética.
> Já ando a consultar em especial a WMR100, WMR200, NX928. Para a proxima semana tenho que ir a Lisboa e provavelmente compro o RS.
> Achas que devo anunciar os meus dados no forum não tendo a RS montada?
> E em relação aos outros valores dados pela minha estação? (Pressão e tendência)



Não te recomendo muito a Oregon WMR100, pois não tem possibilidades de colocar um RS e exagera as máximas, mas as outras estações são bastante boas.
Podes apresentar por enquanto os teus dados, visto que é uma questão de tempo até teres o teu RS e até dá para ver a diferença entre o antes e depois da colocação.


----------



## Perfect Storm (10 Set 2008 às 22:14)

:thumbsup





Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Não te recomendo muito a Oregon WMR100, pois não tem possibilidades de colocar um RS e exagera as máximas, mas as outras estações são bastante boas.
> Podes apresentar por enquanto os teus dados, visto que é uma questão de tempo até teres o teu RS e até dá para ver a diferença entre o antes e depois da colocação.




Ok. Vou então fazer isso. Quando tiver a RS montada dou noticias.
Obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## Lumes (12 Set 2008 às 05:01)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Parabéns pelas melhorias.
> Não respondo à tua pergunta porque não sei como resolver isso, pois nunca experimentei tal coisa, porque não tenho nenhuma estação online, mas aproveito para te perguntar como tem funcionado o RS da Davis, se tem tido muita influência na redução das máximas e se estás satisfeito com ele.
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Olá Daniel
Com o RS da Davis tenho obtido resultados excelentes, muito reais. Antes de ter o RS instalado os valores extremos de temperatura e humidade éram demasiado altos nas máximas e baixos nas minimas. Agora estão normais.
Eu felizmente tenho uma estação oficial (Aeroporto de Santa Maria) próximo, a 8km, com a qual posso comparar os dados fornecidos. Recomendo a aquisição do RS da Davis para quem tiver uma WMR200 da Oregon!
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=ISPDIADE2
Um abraço


----------



## Perfect Storm (12 Set 2008 às 16:43)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Não te recomendo muito a Oregon WMR100, pois não tem possibilidades de colocar um RS e exagera as máximas, mas as outras estações são bastante boas.
> Podes apresentar por enquanto os teus dados, visto que é uma questão de tempo até teres o teu RS e até dá para ver a diferença entre o antes e depois da colocação.



Boa tarde! Estive em contacto com a Gestel e aconselharam-me o abrigo passivo da Campbell. Estão com rotura de stock do RS da Davis. O que achas deste abrigo que segundo eles é muito fiável?
Cumprimentos.


----------



## lsalvador (12 Set 2008 às 17:09)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Boa tarde! Estive em contacto com a Gestel e aconselharam-me o abrigo passivo da Campbell. Estão com rotura de stock do RS da Davis. O que achas deste abrigo que segundo eles é muito fiável?
> Cumprimentos.



Se não te importares, podes indicar qual o modelo e o respectivo preço?

Obrigado


----------



## Perfect Storm (12 Set 2008 às 17:20)

lsalvador disse:


> Se não te importares, podes indicar qual o modelo e o respectivo preço?
> 
> Obrigado



Boa Tarde!
Ainda estou á espera da resposta para a proposta que solicitei ( RS da Davis e da Campbell). Quando a tiver dou noticias.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## lsalvador (12 Set 2008 às 17:27)

Ok, porque também ando a procura de um que seja bom e barato.


----------



## Perfect Storm (16 Set 2008 às 21:43)

Boa Noite
Precisava de um opinião geral do forum para a possivel aquisição de uma Oregon WMR100. Já analisei a WMR200, no entanto,
como a diferença de preço é considerável ( quase metade do preço), a tentação para a adquirir é enorme.
Pretendia saber se, com a WMR100 é possivel transmitir os dados pela net , afim de os disponibilizar permanentemente.
Obrigado a todos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Set 2008 às 21:49)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Boa Noite
> Precisava de um opinião geral do forum para a possivel aquisição de uma Oregon WMR100. Já analisei a WMR200, no entanto,
> como a diferença de preço é considerável ( quase metade do preço), a tentação para a adquirir é enorme.
> Pretendia saber se, com a WMR100 é possivel transmitir os dados pela net , afim de os disponibilizar permanentemente.
> Obrigado a todos.



A Oregon WMR100 tem a grande desvantagem de não suportar a colocação de um RS e de exagerar as máximas, a não ser que a coloques num telhado bem alto e exposta ao vento.
Se optares por essa estação, é melhor que não compres o RS, pois não lhe vais dar uso.
De qualquer forma, continuo a sugerir-te que optes por uma Oregon WMR968 no eBay, pois acaba por te ficar ao preço da WMR100 em Portugal, para além de ser uma estação bastante superior e ter todos os sensores em separado.


----------



## Perfect Storm (16 Set 2008 às 22:02)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> A Oregon WMR100 tem a grande desvantagem de não suportar a colocação de um RS e de exagerar as máximas, a não ser que a coloques num telhado bem alto e exposta ao vento.
> Se optares por essa estação, é melhor que não compres o RS, pois não lhe vais dar uso.
> De qualquer forma, continuo a sugerir-te que optes por uma Oregon WMR968 no eBay, pois acaba por te ficar ao preço da WMR100 em Portugal, para além de ser uma estação bastante superior e ter todos os sensores em separado.



Encontrei em Portugal a WRM 100 por 181. o que achas? OLha, pedi orçamento na Gestel do RS e já aguardo por orçamento desde 6ª feira!! O RS da Davis está em rotura de stock e aconselharam-me o RS da Campbell. No entanto, descobri a WMR100 supostamente a bom preço e fiquei com vontade de a comprar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Set 2008 às 22:06)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Encontrei em Portugal a WRM 100 por 181. o que achas? OLha, pedi orçamento na Gestel do RS e já aguardo por orçamento desde 6ª feira!! O RS da Davis está em rotura de stock e aconselharam-me o RS da Campbell. No entanto, descobri a WMR100 supostamente a bom preço e fiquei com vontade de a comprar.



Parece-me uma boa quantia.
Sendo assim, valerá a pena comprar a WMR100, mas sendo assim já não vais precisar do RS, pois vai ser impossível instalá-lo nessa estação.
De qualquer forma, depois diz-nos quanto custa o RS da Davis na Gestel, pois também estamos interessados em saber.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Perfect Storm (16 Set 2008 às 22:56)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Parece-me uma boa quantia.
> Sendo assim, valerá a pena comprar a WMR100, mas sendo assim já não vais precisar do RS, pois vai ser impossível instalá-lo nessa estação.
> De qualquer forma, depois diz-nos quanto custa o RS da Davis na Gestel, pois também estamos interessados em saber.
> 
> Cumprimentos.


A Gestel é que não está muito interessada em vender pois nunca mais me enviam a proposta
Cumprimentos


----------



## Minho (16 Set 2008 às 23:06)

83€ aprox neste site: 

http://www.skyview.co.uk/dept1/acatalog/7714_radiation_shield.html


----------



## Perfect Storm (16 Set 2008 às 23:29)

Minho disse:


> 83€ aprox neste site:
> 
> http://www.skyview.co.uk/dept1/acatalog/7714_radiation_shield.html



O que acha a WMR100 da Oregon (181€).


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2008 às 00:34)

Perfect Storm disse:


> O que acha a WMR100 da Oregon (181€).



Não acho um preço muito alto dada as boas capacidades que essa estação tem. Se tiveres MediaMarkt perto podes ver como é que andam por lá os preços. Como já referi no outro post,  senão for grande a diferença vale a pena comprar lá dado os transtornos serem menores em caso de troca ou reparação ao abrigo da garantia


----------



## Perfect Storm (17 Set 2008 às 10:48)

Bom dia!Em lisboa a diferença é de 17. Em leiria vou tentar saber. No entanto, vale a pena se, por algum motivo tiver que fazer uso  da garantia.


----------



## SemTempo (26 Set 2008 às 23:40)

Boa Noite,

Procuro um Pluviómetro (bom e barato ), que funcione de forma autonóma, ou seja, que não seja para integrar em estações.
Que funcione a 12 ou 220V, e o sinal de saída seja de preferência a contacto seco (relé).

Se tiver por aí algum comerciante  ou alguém que conheça este tipo de equipamentos, era uma grande ajuda.

abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 00:52)

Vê aqui http://www.casaclima.com/tienda-l/500/Pluviómetros.html


----------



## SemTempo (27 Set 2008 às 02:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vê aqui http://www.casaclima.com/tienda-l/500/Pluviómetros.html



Obrigado pela resposta. 

Mas não têm as caracteristicas que procuro.


----------



## Perfect Storm (30 Set 2008 às 19:05)

Boas!
Alguém sabe dizer a diferença entre a Oregon WMR100 da WMR100N.

Obrigado e cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## ACalado (30 Set 2008 às 20:25)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Boas!
> Alguém sabe dizer a diferença entre a Oregon WMR100 da WMR100N.
> 
> Obrigado e cumprimentos a todos.



Boas a diferença e que a wmr100n já trás o sensor uv e o sensor  da temperatura e vento é um pouco diferente de resto a consola e a mesma e o pluviometro é igual


----------



## ACalado (30 Set 2008 às 20:27)

spiritmind disse:


> Boas a diferença e que a wmr100n já trás o sensor uv e o sensor  da temperatura e vento é um pouco diferente de resto a consola e a mesma e o pluviometro é igual



Parece que me enganei afinal a wmr100n também não trás o sensor UV 


http://www.weatherconnection.com/product.asp?itmky=997523


Weather alert alarms for hi/lo temperature, heat index, humidity, dew point, gust wind and high rain rate and UV index (with optional UV sensor)


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2008 às 21:42)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Boas!
> Alguém sabe dizer a diferença entre a Oregon WMR100 da WMR100N.
> 
> Obrigado e cumprimentos a todos.



Numa pesquisa rápida pela Net parece que é uma nova versão da WMR100 lançada agora. A maior diferença parece ser o sensor de temperatura poder ser desacoplado do pseudo-abrigo, o que pode ser bom pois algumas das queixas da 100 era que o sensor de temperatura original da wmr100 não dava para pôr noutro abrigo. Mas a informação sobre o assunto não é abundante dado que é um lançamento recente e carece assim de informação confirmada pelo fabricante, pelo que o ideal é contactares tu mesmo o suporte da Oregon a perguntar quais são as diferenças.


----------



## Perfect Storm (1 Out 2008 às 00:08)

Boa noite!!

Quando estive a media markt com a caixa de transporte de produto, qestionei a assessora de vendas, contudo, desconhecia as diferenças, ou seja, a caixa identificava-o como sendo WMR100/WMR100N.
Provavelmente a Oregon faz transportar os dois produtos(novo WMR1000N e antigo WMR100) com as duas referências na mesma caixa.
Provavelmente a descida de preço da WMR100 deve-se ao aparecimento da nova WMR100N. 

Agradeço a disponibilidade e rapidez á questão por mim colocada.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## schild (6 Out 2008 às 14:16)

Brigantia disse:


> Como o MeteoPT tem registado um aumento significativo de membros achei que deviamos abrir um tópico sobre lojas de meteo.
> 
> Aqui fica o meu contributo:
> 
> ...



Olá,caro amigo preciso comprar um abrigo para o sensor da minha estação oregon e não qual devo comprar e nem aonde. Se puder me dar o modelo de algum abrigo para estação wmr-968, eu moro no brasil no estado do Rio grande do sul e por aqui não tem onde comprar.
Abraço!


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2008 às 15:57)

Ola pessoal, eu possuo uma estação metereologica comprada no Lidl, há já quase 2 anos, e ela de vez em quando passa-se com a temperatura minima exterior, dando valores ridiculos, pelo que não é fiável nesse aspecto, e pretendo uma que tenho também sensor de chuva e vento. No Ebay descobri esta  :Watson Professional Wireless Controlled Weather Monitoring Station W8681. Alguém me sabe dizer se é uma boa estaçao ou se pelo preço (cerca de 100€) se arranja algo melhor?
Obrigado


----------



## lsalvador (8 Out 2008 às 16:24)

mr. phillip disse:


> Ola pessoal, eu possuo uma estação metereologica comprada no Lidl, há já quase 2 anos, e ela de vez em quando passa-se com a temperatura minima exterior, dando valores ridiculos, pelo que não é fiável nesse aspecto, e pretendo uma que tenho também sensor de chuva e vento. No Ebay descobri esta  :Watson Professional Wireless Controlled Weather Monitoring Station W8681. Alguém me sabe dizer se é uma boa estaçao ou se pelo preço (cerca de 100€) se arranja algo melhor?
> Obrigado




Oi, essa estação se vier dos EU ou fora da Europa vaio parar na alfandega, logo vais ter de pagar os impostos todos, isso deve ir para uns 140€ se não for mais.

podes ver esta aqui 
WS2300

Custa 99€ e veem da europa. Mas por pouco mais tens a wmr100.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2008 às 16:32)

lsalvador disse:


> Oi, essa estação se vier dos EU ou fora da Europa vaio parar na alfandega, logo vais ter de pagar os impostos todos, isso deve ir para uns 140€ se não for mais.
> 
> podes ver esta aqui
> WS2300
> ...



A estação vem do Reino Unido, o problema é que, apesar de no ebay se comprar mais barato, os portes de envio (porque é uma caixa grande) anulam a diferença. 
Obrigado pelas respostas, e, de facto essa do link, parece ser uma boa alternativa.


----------



## lsalvador (8 Out 2008 às 17:00)

mr. phillip disse:


> A estação vem do Reino Unido, o problema é que, apesar de no ebay se comprar mais barato, os portes de envio (porque é uma caixa grande) anulam a diferença.
> Obrigado pelas respostas, e, de facto essa do link, parece ser uma boa alternativa.



Oi se puderes sempre tens a wmr 100 e fica-te a 174€ com transportes, 

Ebay


----------



## Brunomc (8 Out 2008 às 18:08)

Pessoal tava a pensar em comprar uma estação meteorológica na worten..

talvez a Oregon RMR 383 HG  que acham ?? mas ainda vou ver se acho outras..

é pena já não haver daquelas do Lidl que dizem a pressão..


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Out 2008 às 19:46)

Pessoal, esclareçam-me qual será o melhor sitio para ver estações meteorologicas ao vivo, sem ser pela net? onde é que há mais variedade? no media markt, na fnac? moro na zona da grande lisboa...
Obrigado


----------



## Minho (8 Out 2008 às 21:33)

Brunomc disse:


> Pessoal tava a pensar em comprar uma estação meteorológica na worten..
> 
> talvez a Oregon RMR 383 HG  que acham ?? mas ainda vou ver se acho outras..
> 
> é pena já não haver daquelas do Lidl que dizem a pressão..



Quanto é que está disposto a gastar? Não muito mais do que a 383HG? 

Esta da LaCrosse dá valores de pressão, tem higrómetro exterior e grava as máximas e mínimas do dia com data/hora mas custa 79€ mais portes.


----------



## Minho (8 Out 2008 às 21:37)

schild disse:


> Olá,caro amigo preciso comprar um abrigo para o sensor da minha estação oregon e não qual devo comprar e nem aonde. Se puder me dar o modelo de algum abrigo para estação wmr-968, eu moro no brasil no estado do Rio grande do sul e por aqui não tem onde comprar.
> Abraço!



Este abrigo dá na WMR-968: http://www.skyview.co.uk/dept1/acatalog/7714_radiation_shield.html


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Out 2008 às 22:07)

Minho disse:


> Este abrigo dá na WMR-968: http://www.skyview.co.uk/dept1/acatalog/7714_radiation_shield.html



*Minho*, na Gestel custa 70 € + IVA, portanto apenas 84 €.
Mais vale comprarem na Gestel o radiation shield da Davis, para quem esteja interessado nele.
A Gestel é apenas cara nas estações, pois nos radiation shields não o é e recomendo a loja a quem queira o RS da Davis, pois conheço a loja e os preços. 
Creio que podem encomendar e receber no domicílio, caso morem fora da zona de Lisboa. 
No caso de quem mora no Brasil, não sei o que dizer, mas pelo menos fica esta sugestão para quem mora em Portugal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2008 às 22:30)

http://www.gem51.com/ aqui fica mais um endereço de uma loja com bastante equipamento.


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 12:41)

Desculpem a ignorância a estas 18 páginas de posts. Tenho preguiça e não me apetece lê-las 

Vá, agora falando a sério... Estou a pensar em comprar uma estação meteorológica que já seja boa... O único problema é que aqui na minha zona existem poucas ou quase nenhumas lojas onde se venda disso. Existe a Pixmania, tenho a possibilidade de lá ir, ou de encomendar o produto. 

A compra de uma estação tem mais custos adicionais e isso? Já li que várias pessoas precisam de comprar "abrigos" ou o que é... Gostava que me dessem uma explicação assim por alto de como funciona tudo? E qual a melhor localização para os sensores e para o pluviómetro e o medidor de velocidade de vento?
(Dscpem as perguntas todas, mas é que vivo num terceiro andar, rodeado de prédios (ainda por cima),  e não sei onde colocar os sensores nem nada disso, Só mesmo se fôr na parede de uma varanda... )

Estou interessado nesta estação: http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/744784/art/la-crosse-technology/estacao-meteorologica-ws1.html

Que acham? 

(P.S.: Não tenho máquina fotográfica, mas quando tiver possibilidade tiro fotos para ilustrar a situação em que estou - 3º andar )


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 13:53)

Já ficava BASTANTE satisfeito com essa estação


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2008 às 14:51)

Primeiro que tudo tens que estudar a tua localização e verificar se podes instalar todos os sensores de forma correcta.

Para medir a temperatura se tens uma varanda não deves ter grande problema. Claro que convem o sensor estar dentro de um abrigo para teres dados mais fiáveis.

O vento é talvez o maior problema para ti. O catavento/anemometro tem que estar num local sem obstaculos em qualquer dos quadrantes. Num prédio só consegues valores em condições colocando o equipamento num telhado.

Para o pluviometro (chuva) as regras são as mesmas que para o vento.

Mas convem teres um pouco de paciência a ires lendo todas as experiências que já ocorreram com os membros do forum. Vais tirar quase todas as dúvidas.

E pensa a sério nisso porque faz falta uma estação nessa zona .


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 14:55)

HotSpot disse:


> Primeiro que tudo tens que estudar a tua localização e verificar se podes instalar todos os sensores de forma correcta.
> 
> Para medir a temperatura se tens uma varanda não deves ter grande problema. Claro que convem o sensor estar dentro de um abrigo para teres dados mais fiáveis.
> 
> ...



Eu tenho 2 varandas, n ha problema com os sensores  Mas para que preço vai um abrigo para esta estação e onde é que posso encontrar?
Agora meter o catavento/anemómetro e o pluviómetro é que ja é mais dificil... tenho que ver o que vou fazer... 

Mas o que achaste da estação? 

E porque dizes que faz falta uma estação nesta zona?


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2008 às 15:04)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Mas o que achaste da estação?



É interessante mas uma Oregon WMR-100 é melhor e o preço não é muito diferente.

A Oregon por exemplo permite ligação ao PC e essa Lacrosse não permite.



Frank_Tornado disse:


> E porque dizes que faz falta uma estação nesta zona?



Porque fica aqui perto de mim e às vezes sinto necessidade de saber o que se passa uns quilometros ao lado.

Mas estações fazem mesmo falta em qualquer lugar.


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 15:13)

HotSpot disse:


> É interessante mas uma Oregon WMR-100 é melhor e o preço não é muito diferente.
> 
> A Oregon por exemplo permite ligação ao PC e essa Lacrosse não permite.
> 
> ...



O meu orçamento máximo é mesmo de 150 euros. Se tiver mesmo problemas com o pluviómetro e com o anemómetro/catavento, então nesse caso é melhor escolher uma estação mais simples, que pelo menos me dê temperaturas e pressão atmosférica. Eu bem queria saber mais, pelo menos a velocidade do vento, mas acho que aqui n ha condições mesmo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2008 às 16:51)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Já ficava BASTANTE satisfeito com essa estação



Boas...eu por acaso tenha uma dessa frank la crosse ws1600 e por enqunto tem dado bons resultados e valores,mas ao morares num 3ºandar para montares o conjunto completo no exterior numa varanda não dá,só levando para o telhado do prédio.a própria estação traz um cabos compridos com 10m de comprimento para ligar ao sensor com fichas do tipo telefónico rj11 para ligar o resto dos acessórios.

Já agora quantos metros do 3º até ao telhado.


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 18:09)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...eu por acaso tenha uma dessa frank la crosse ws1600 e por enqunto tem dado bons resultados e valores,mas ao morares num 3ºandar para montares o conjunto completo no exterior numa varanda não dá,só levando para o telhado do prédio.a própria estação traz um cabos compridos com 10m de comprimento para ligar ao sensor com fichas do tipo telefónico rj11 para ligar o resto dos acessórios.
> 
> Já agora quantos metros do 3º até ao telhado.



Não sei bem ao certo... 

Mas então vou ter que fazer furos em algum lado por causa dos cabos? Ou como é que faço?

A estação requer manutenção (retirar água do pluviómetro, ou verificar se está tudo bem de semana a semana, etc etc.)?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2008 às 18:33)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Não sei bem ao certo...
> 
> Mas então vou ter que fazer furos em algum lado por causa dos cabos? Ou como é que faço?
> 
> A estação requer manutenção (retirar água do pluviómetro, ou verificar se está tudo bem de semana a semana, etc etc.)?



Depende a onde a aplicares se for no telhado vai ter que aranjares um mastro para segurares os acessórios a ela.

A estaçao trabalha pelo sistemas sem fios os cabos são para ligares os acessórios ao sensor da temparatura.

Passa pelo topico das minhas estaçoes está lá umas fotografias da minha estação.


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 18:49)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Depende a onde a aplicares se for no telhado vai ter que aranjares um mastro para segurares os acessórios a ela.
> 
> A estaçao trabalha pelo sistemas sem fios os cabos são para ligares os acessórios ao sensor da temparatura.
> 
> Passa pelo topico das minhas estaçoes está lá umas fotografias da minha estação.



Já vi as imagens. Muito fixe  A minha vai ser igual 

Vou ter é que fazer adaptações, pois colocá-la no telhado do meu prédio é muito difícil...


----------



## joaoj (23 Out 2008 às 15:57)

ola a toda a gente.
Este é o meu primeiro post e gostava de saber a vossa opiniao acerca destas estacoes meteorologicas : http://cgi.ebay.es/USB-TOUCHSCREEN-...Z022QQcategoryZ115693QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Queria comprar uma em que conseguisse colocar os dados online e embora esta tenha ligação usb nao sei se sera possivel (por exemplo com o metehub).
Cumprimentos
e obrigado desde já


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2008 às 16:09)

Parece um clone/marca branca das estações Watson.  Se tem USB e se são mesmo uma Watson deve dar para ligar ao PC. Infelizmente nada sei sobre essas estações. Por um pouco mais tens também a Oregon 100 no ebay vinda da Alemanha como essa.


----------



## joaoj (23 Out 2008 às 16:25)

Vince disse:


> Parece um clone/marca branca das estações Watson.  Se tem USB e se são mesmo uma Watson deve dar para ligar ao PC. Infelizmente nada sei sobre essas estações. Por um pouco mais tens também a Oregon 100 no ebay vinda da Alemanha como essa.



GRANDE FORUM. vou mesmo comprar essa. obrigado.


----------



## ACalado (23 Out 2008 às 16:30)

joaoj disse:


> GRANDE FORUM. vou mesmo comprar essa. obrigado.



Segue o que o vince disse mais vale a oregon pois as marcas brancas "clones" podem não ser compativeis com o Weather Display se pretenderes colocar a estação online


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2008 às 16:43)

Pessoal, agora que adquiri uma estação meteorológica nova (esta  http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/744784/art/la-crosse-technology/estacao-meteorologica-ws1.html  ), quer dizer, estou à espera que chegue a encomenda , gostava que me tirassem umas dúvidas:

Considerem o seguinte:

Tenho duas varandas, a número 1 apanha sol desde que ele nasce até ao meio dia (ou consoante a estação do ano), ou seja, apanha o sol mais fraco em termos de radiação e temperatura. Esta varanda está virada para o interior do país.

A varanda número 2 apanha sol desde o meio dia (ou consoante a estação do ano) até que ele se põe, ou seja, apanha o sol da tarde, mais intenso e abrasador (ainda por cima, de chapa). Esta varanda está virada para a costa (mar).

Em qual das varandas é que me aconselham a colocar o sensor? Eu tinha pensado em colocar no tecto da varanda número 1, num sítio que apanhasse menos sol possível. Pensei nesta opção porque é lá que dá o sol menos intenso do dia, e segundo já li neste fórum, não convém o sensor apanhar muito sol, pois os dados da temperatura tornam-se menos fiáveis . Se colocasse nessa varanda (na nº1), tinha que comprar um abrigo para o sensor? E se não conseguisse colocá-lo totalmente à sombra? 

P.S.: Já estive a ver vários tópicos com dúvidas do género da minha. Apenas coloquei aqui a minha porque é um bocado diferente das outras em alguns aspectos. A minha única opção (neste momento) é mesmo colocar o sensor numa das varandas, até conseguir colocá-lo em melhor localização 

Fico á espera de ajuda
Frank_Tornado


----------



## HotSpot (24 Out 2008 às 17:19)

Sabes que essa estação não dá para ligar ao pc, logo não dá para pores dados na net?


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2008 às 17:51)

HotSpot disse:


> Sabes que essa estação não dá para ligar ao pc, logo não dá para pores dados na net?



Sei 

Vai à moda antiga, tiro os dados à mão para registar no PC, não me importo.


----------



## Kraliv (24 Out 2008 às 18:21)

Boas,



Vais ter que colocar o sensor da WS1700 num Radiation Shield.

Aqui neste site era mais baratinha  http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/meteo.php


A estação é porreira, eu tenho a WS1600, mas além do contra de não se poder ligar ao PC, tem o contra de se ter que apagar os dados de registo Max/mín diáriamente ,


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2008 às 13:26)

Eu se optasse pela WMR100 optaria pela WMR100N, pois a WMR100 em termos de fiabilidade está muito longe de ser o ideal, a não ser que se compre um sensor e um r.s há parte e estabeleçam esse sensor como principal da estação, assim já não terão temperaturas exageradas, essencialmente em dias sem vento.

WMR100







WMR100N


----------



## javierdehellin (29 Out 2008 às 17:49)

Estaciones meteorológicas

Estaciones meteorológicas 4CastPC

Estaciones meteorológicas PCE-FWS 20


----------



## Acardoso (29 Out 2008 às 19:25)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica; duvida*

boas...
sou novo por aqui e acabei de comprar uma ws-2355 da la crosse...apos a montagem tenho registado um valor estrano relativament ao vento...aparece-me algo assim"OFL", estive a ver no manual e dizem que isso aparece quand sao registados valores acima dos quais a estaçao nao tem capacidad de registo. isto e estranho pois e rarro aparecer e por vezes aparece quando nao esta vento!!!
sera que alguem me pode ajudar?e ja agora gostava de ter uma opiniao em relaçao a estaçao...

um abraço


----------



## Lightning (29 Out 2008 às 19:58)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica; duvida*



Acardoso disse:


> boas...
> sou novo por aqui e acabei de comprar uma ws-2355 da la crosse...apos a montagem tenho registado um valor estrano relativament ao vento...aparece-me algo assim"OFL", estive a ver no manual e dizem que isso aparece quand sao registados valores acima dos quais a estaçao nao tem capacidad de registo. isto e estranho pois e rarro aparecer e por vezes aparece quando nao esta vento!!!
> sera que alguem me pode ajudar?e ja agora gostava de ter uma opiniao em relaçao a estaçao...
> 
> um abraço



Olá Acardoso. Acabei de comprar hoje mesmo uma La Crosse também. Apesar de não perceber muito de estações, na minha opinião a La Crosse é uma das melhores marcas de instrumentos meteorológicos  (essa e a Oregon, também), pelo que se ouve aí dizer.

Quanto ao teu problema não sei como te ajudar, mas talvez daqui a bocado alguém te consiga arranjar solução.

Cumps
Frank_Tornado


----------



## Vince (29 Out 2008 às 20:29)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica; duvida*



Acardoso disse:


> boas...
> sou novo por aqui e acabei de comprar uma ws-2355 da la crosse...apos a montagem tenho registado um valor estrano relativament ao vento...aparece-me algo assim"OFL", estive a ver no manual e dizem que isso aparece quand sao registados valores acima dos quais a estaçao nao tem capacidad de registo. isto e estranho pois e rarro aparecer e por vezes aparece quando nao esta vento!!!
> sera que alguem me pode ajudar?e ja agora gostava de ter uma opiniao em relaçao a estaçao...
> 
> um abraço



Não posso ajudar muito, mas fiz umas pesquisas e algumas pessoas falam de problemas com o cabo e interferências, mas não sei se será o teu caso, como é nova fala com a La Crosse e expõe o problema. 

De qualquer forma uma olhadela nestes tópicos, pode ser que ajude alguma coisa:
http://www.weather-watch.com/smf/index.php/topic,31978.0.html
http://www.weather-watch.com/smf/index.php/topic,32107.0.html
http://www.weather-watch.com/smf/index.php/topic,29882.0.html
http://www.lavrsen.dk/sources/weather/windmod.htm


----------



## migmor (31 Out 2008 às 21:06)

Boa noite a todos.

Tenho uma estação meteorologica marca TWINS comprada há ano e meio no Plus por 30€. Alguem conhece? Acham aceitavel?

Acontece que a unidade exterior está com o higrómetro avariado (dá valores muito baixos). Onde poderei adquirir só este emissor exterior que emite por IV e dá a temperatura e humidade?

Obrigado a todos


----------



## jorgesim (4 Nov 2008 às 12:23)

bom dia

pode-me dizer onde comprar um sensor wireless uv pra minha estaçao oregon 968 em portugal?
obrigado
js


----------



## HotSpot (4 Nov 2008 às 12:29)

jorgesim disse:


> bom dia
> 
> pode-me dizer onde comprar um sensor wireless uv pra minha estaçao oregon 968 em portugal?
> obrigado
> js



A Oregon 968 não é compativel com nenhum sensor UV. Os unicos equipamentos da Oregon que permitem a ligação de sensores UV são as WMR-100 e WMR-200.

Passa pelo tópico de apresentações e fala um pouco de ti, à quanto tempo tens a estação e se disponibilizas dados online.

Bem-Vindo


----------



## joaoj (5 Nov 2008 às 21:01)

Boa noite
Comprei a estacao Oregon wmr 100 e acabei de a instalar.
Com a chegada da noite e como vivo numa zona muito fria a temperatura baixou para 2.2 graus, e a humidade para 98% !
Ja tinha lido em forums que algumas davam problemas pois estou a ver me saiu uma delas...

Alguem tem conhecimento de mais alguma estacao com este problema, ou solução ?

Mandei-a vir da Alemanha sera que o representante portugues tem capacidade para a reparar ?

Agradecia se alguem me pudesse ajudar

 A minha outra estacao a LA CROSSE 1600 marca 84% de humidade com os sensores no mesmo sitio...

Cumprimentos


----------



## lsalvador (5 Nov 2008 às 21:04)

joaoj disse:


> Boa noite
> Comprei a estacao Oregon wmr 100 e acabei de a instalar.
> Com a chegada da noite e como vivo numa zona muito fria a temperatura baixou para 2.2 graus, e a humidade para 98% !
> Ja tinha lido em forums que algumas davam problemas pois estou a ver me saiu uma delas...
> ...



Seré mesmo a estação avariada ou agora tens realmente valores mais correctos? Tenta analisar isso.

Quando puderes indica o link para os dados online, um abraço.


----------



## joaoj (5 Nov 2008 às 21:17)

lsalvador disse:


> Seré mesmo a estação avariada ou agora tens realmente valores mais correctos? Tenta analisar isso.
> 
> Quando puderes indica o link para os dados online, um abraço.



Ja instalei o meteohub mas ainda nao consegui colocar os dados online.

Estive agora mesmo a ver os sensores e realmente estao cobertos de orvalhada, sera possivel ter 98% ? agradecia que os mestres me informassem.
Outra coisa que reparei e que ate as pilhas por dentro estavam humidas !
Cumprimentos


----------



## lsalvador (5 Nov 2008 às 21:19)

joaoj disse:


> Ja instalei o meteohub mas ainda nao consegui colocar os dados online.
> 
> Estive agora mesmo a ver os sensores e realmente estao cobertos de orvalhada, sera possivel ter 98% ? agradecia que os mestres me informassem.
> Outra coisa que reparei e que ate as pilhas por dentro estavam humidas !
> Cumprimentos



Então realmente tens muito humidade por ai, o mais certo é estar certo


----------



## Acardoso (5 Nov 2008 às 22:40)

Boa noite pessoal...
Tenho uma la crosse ws 2355 alguns 2 meses e estou com problemas relativamente aos valores do anemómetro pelo menos só me apercebi deste!
o problema e registar valores que na realidade não são  um exemplo...ainda ontem estava uma noite muito calma e sem vento...e registei valores do tipo, 120;95;150Kmh...não sei o k possa ser! u na instalação aumentei os cabos do anemómetro e do pluviómetro 6m,ficando assim com 16m!!será disso?
Gostava que alguém me ajuda-se...

Um abraço


----------



## HotSpot (6 Nov 2008 às 09:45)

Acardoso disse:


> Boa noite pessoal...
> Tenho uma la crosse ws 2355 alguns 2 meses e estou com problemas relativamente aos valores do anemómetro pelo menos só me apercebi deste!
> o problema e registar valores que na realidade não são  um exemplo...ainda ontem estava uma noite muito calma e sem vento...e registei valores do tipo, 120;95;150Kmh...não sei o k possa ser! u na instalação aumentei os cabos do anemómetro e do pluviómetro 6m,ficando assim com 16m!!será disso?
> Gostava que alguém me ajuda-se...
> ...



Nesta página foram focados 2 dos pontos mais frageis das Lacrosse.

1º  O valor de humidade registado nas Lacrosse é sempre inferior durante a noite e superior durante o dia. Joaoj não tenhas dúvidas que a Oregon está a marcar o valor correcto.

2º A "tendência" para mostrar valores disparatados principalmente quando ligadas por wireless e não só. Acardoso, provavelmente é mesmo das extensões de cabos que colocaste. Não há melhor forma de ter a certeza disso do que testando a instalação anterior. Outra das razões e talvez a mais provavel é teres pilhas fracas nos sensores ou consola.


----------



## Acardoso (6 Nov 2008 às 10:15)

HotSpot disse:


> Nesta página foram focados 2 dos pontos mais frageis das Lacrosse.
> 
> 1º  O valor de humidade registado nas Lacrosse é sempre inferior durante a noite e superior durante o dia. Joaoj não tenhas dúvidas que a Oregon está a marcar o valor correcto.
> 
> 2º A "tendência" para mostrar valores disparatados principalmente quando ligadas por wireless e não só. Acardoso, provavelmente é mesmo das extensões de cabos que colocaste. Não há melhor forma de ter a certeza disso do que testando a instalação anterior. Outra das razões e talvez a mais provavel é teres pilhas fracas nos sensores ou consola.




bom dia...
obrigado pela ajuda...em conversa com um amigo meu sobre o mesmo problema fiz uma troca,a minha estaçao pela dele,uma ws- 3600...penso que fico melhor servido,o k acham?
eu andei a ler e fico melhor servido mas nao ha nada que chegue a opniao de quem realmente perceb do assunto...
um abraço


----------



## Kraliv (6 Nov 2008 às 10:34)

Acardoso disse:


> bom dia...
> obrigado pela ajuda...em conversa com um amigo meu sobre o mesmo problema fiz uma troca,a minha estaçao pela dele,uma ws- 3600...penso que fico melhor servido,o k acham?
> eu andei a ler e fico melhor servido mas nao ha nada que chegue a opniao de quem realmente perceb do assunto...
> um abraço





Se foi troca por troca...enganaste o teu amigo 


Ws 2355   +- 140€

WS 3600   +- 280€






Porreiro Pá....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2008 às 10:34)

Acardoso disse:


> bom dia...
> obrigado pela ajuda...em conversa com um amigo meu sobre o mesmo problema fiz uma troca,a minha estaçao pela dele,uma ws- 3600...penso que fico melhor servido,o k acham?
> eu andei a ler e fico melhor servido mas nao ha nada que chegue a opniao de quem realmente perceb do assunto...
> um abraço



Claro que ficas mais bem servido.
A WS3600 é um modelo claramente superior e muito mais fiável.


----------



## Acardoso (6 Nov 2008 às 11:17)

Kraliv disse:


> Se foi troca por troca...enganaste o teu amigo
> 
> 
> Ws 2355   +- 140€
> ...




ele pediu-me 60€...mesmo assim...
eu fiquei um bocado na quela mas...que acham?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2008 às 11:22)

Acardoso disse:


> ele pediu-me 60€...mesmo assim...
> eu fiquei um bocado na quela mas...que acham?



Mesmo assim ficaste a ganhar, não duvides. 
Agora o que interessa é que estejas de olho nos dados e vai dando notícias acerca da fiabilidade dos mesmos, se achas que está tudo bem, o que achas estar mal, etc.


----------



## Acardoso (6 Nov 2008 às 12:06)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Mesmo assim ficaste a ganhar, não duvides.
> Agora o que interessa é que estejas de olho nos dados e vai dando notícias acerca da fiabilidade dos mesmos, se achas que está tudo bem, o que achas estar mal, etc.



obrigado...agora e so montar a estaçao e transmitir os dados!!!
um abraço


----------



## Acardoso (6 Nov 2008 às 12:17)

Gostava de esclarecer uma duvidada relativamente aos anemómetros… eu conheço os anemómetros de pás (por exemplo a ws-2355) e anemómetros de ventoinha (por exemplo ws-3600), não sei se existe mais algum modelo.
O que eu gostava de saber é se há alguma diferença e qual e o mais fiável ou se simplesmente e indiferente.


----------



## Acardoso (6 Nov 2008 às 21:47)

Acardoso disse:


> Gostava de esclarecer uma duvidada relativamente aos anemómetros… eu conheço os anemómetros de pás (por exemplo a ws-2355) e anemómetros de ventoinha (por exemplo ws-3600), não sei se existe mais algum modelo.
> O que eu gostava de saber é se há alguma diferença e qual e o mais fiável ou se simplesmente e indiferente.



pessoal alguem me sabe responder a esta questao?

fico a espera de novidades...
um abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2008 às 01:21)

Acardoso disse:


> Gostava de esclarecer uma duvidada relativamente aos anemómetros… eu conheço os anemómetros de pás (por exemplo a ws-2355) e anemómetros de ventoinha (por exemplo ws-3600), não sei se existe mais algum modelo.
> O que eu gostava de saber é se há alguma diferença e qual e o mais fiável ou se simplesmente e indiferente.



O mais fiável é claramente o anemómetro de pás, ou seja, o da WS1600.
Os anemómetros de ventoinha são mais fracos e menos sensíveis; não captam tanto o vento e não são muito sensíveis a valores muito baixos de vento, para além de não suportarem grandes rajadas ou simplesmente não serem capazes de as captar completamente.


----------



## Acardoso (7 Nov 2008 às 10:21)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> O mais fiável é claramente o anemómetro de pás, ou seja, o da WS1600.
> Os anemómetros de ventoinha são mais fracos e menos sensíveis; não captam tanto o vento e não são muito sensíveis a valores muito baixos de vento, para além de não suportarem grandes rajadas ou simplesmente não serem capazes de as captar completamente.



obrigado pelo esclarecimento...

um abraço


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Nov 2008 às 15:28)

Alguém me sabe dizer onde posso comprar um Barómetro

Agradecia que alguém me respondesse


----------



## jorgesim (7 Nov 2008 às 19:23)

boa noite
antes de mais obrigado pelo esclarecimento.Para quem usa o software wd como se configura o envio de alertas para o telemovel?
js


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2008 às 22:31)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer onde posso comprar um Barómetro
> 
> Agradecia que alguém me respondesse



Para comprares um barómetro mais vale comprares uma estação completa, nem que seja daquelas estilo «LIDL».
Podes sempre fazer uma coisa que eu fiz o ano passado, que foi comprar um barómetro de farmácia, mas esses são muito caros e não são calibráveis, caso haja erros.
Aconselhava-te a adquirir uma mini-estação com barómetro ou algo do género ou então, em último caso, uma estação mais «profissional» que já o tenha, senão ficar-te-á mais caro do que julgas e a eficiência não será maior.


----------



## zehelmer (8 Nov 2008 às 04:18)

olá,

Acabei de instalar uma PCE-FWS20 (comprei directamente) que é "igual" a essa anunciada no eBay.

Estou satisfeitíssimo... para quem se estreia... nada mau 

Zé / Arada / Ovar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Nov 2008 às 09:46)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Para comprares um barómetro mais vale comprares uma estação completa, nem que seja daquelas estilo «LIDL».
> Podes sempre fazer uma coisa que eu fiz o ano passado, que foi comprar um barómetro de farmácia, mas esses são muito caros e não são calibráveis, caso haja erros.
> Aconselhava-te a adquirir uma mini-estação com barómetro ou algo do género ou então, em último caso, uma estação mais «profissional» que já o tenha, senão ficar-te-á mais caro do que julgas e a eficiência não será maior.



Obrigado Daniel, mas o barómetro não é para mim, é para oferecer como prenda de natal ao meu irmão, e gostaria de saber onde o posso comprar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2008 às 10:57)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Obrigado Daniel, mas o barómetro não é para mim, é para oferecer como prenda de natal ao meu irmão, e gostaria de saber onde o posso comprar



Se queres um desses barómetros ornamentais e bonitos, passa por uma ourivesaria, relojoaria, ou num oculista.
Esse tipo de lojas costumam ter desses instrumentos, mas são bastante caros.


----------



## vitamos (8 Nov 2008 às 11:08)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Obrigado Daniel, mas o barómetro não é para mim, é para oferecer como prenda de natal ao meu irmão, e gostaria de saber onde o posso comprar



Experimenta também, se tiveres possibilidade, passar num shopping ou outra superfície do género. Por vezes em lojas de interiores como a "casa" aparecem algumas coisas desse género. Nas secções de casa  e afins de hipermercados também se encontram por vezes coisas supreendentes e quiçá aquilo que procuras! Digo isto porque serãoa  existir soluções mais em conta. De outra forma terá mesmo que ser nos locais que o Daniel bem colocou


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2008 às 11:12)

vitamos disse:


> Experimenta também, se tiveres possibilidade, passar num shopping ou outra superfície do género. Por vezes em lojas de interiores como a "casa" aparecem algumas coisas desse género. Nas secções de casa  e afins de hipermercados também se encontram por vezes coisas supreendentes e quiçá aquilo que procuras! Digo isto porque serãoa  existir soluções mais em conta. De outra forma terá mesmo que ser nos locais que o Daniel bem colocou



Boa sugestão.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Nov 2008 às 12:05)

Obrigado Daniel e Vitamos


----------



## Acardoso (10 Nov 2008 às 23:22)

Boa noite pessoal…
Estou a projectar a montagem da minha nova estação (ws-3600) e estou com alguma dúvidas relativamente a montagem do termómetro…lembrei-me de montar um abrigo e fixa-lo a antena a 2 metro de altura (telhado/termómetro).
O que queria saber é que desvantagem é que posso ter!
Alguém me pode ajudar?

Um abraço


----------



## HotSpot (11 Nov 2008 às 11:31)

Acardoso disse:


> Boa noite pessoal…
> Estou a projectar a montagem da minha nova estação (ws-3600) e estou com alguma dúvidas relativamente a montagem do termómetro…lembrei-me de montar um abrigo e fixa-lo a antena a 2 metro de altura (telhado/termómetro).
> O que queria saber é que desvantagem é que posso ter!
> Alguém me pode ajudar?
> ...



O termometro fica bem dentro do abrigo e a melhor localização é 2 metros acima do solo. Não sendo possível, 2 metros acima do telhado fica ok.

A desvantagem principal do telhado, é nos extremos da temperatura, a montagem 2 metros acima do solo permite extremos mais fiaveis.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 14:17)

Acardoso disse:


> Boa noite pessoal…
> Estou a projectar a montagem da minha nova estação (ws-3600) e estou com alguma dúvidas relativamente a montagem do termómetro…lembrei-me de montar um abrigo e fixa-lo a antena a 2 metro de altura (telhado/termómetro).
> O que queria saber é que desvantagem é que posso ter!
> Alguém me pode ajudar?
> ...



Depois mostra-nos fotos dessa instalação; estamos ansiosos por ver mais uma estação a alargar a nossa actual rede.


----------



## Acardoso (11 Nov 2008 às 14:27)

obrigado pela ajuda...este fim de semana vou tratar de fazer o abrigo pa fazer a montagem!
depois mostro as fotos para saber as varias opinioes...temos que aprender com quem perceb da coisa
um abraço


----------



## jpmartins (11 Nov 2008 às 14:38)

A essa altura e tão desprotegido, terás que reforçar bem a fixação do abrigo, se não podes ter que o ir buscar ao quintal do vizinho em dias muito ventosos. O ideal seria a 2 metros do chão, mas não vejo outra solução, porque nesta situação terias que acrescentar cabo ao anemómetro e isso não é nada aconselhado, como já pudeste ver. Resta-te esta alternativa a construção de radiation shield e colocar em cima do telhado.


----------



## Acardoso (12 Nov 2008 às 00:00)

boa noite pessoal...
Estou com problemas com o software weather display e não sei como resolver e nem o porque…é o seguinte, no software da minha estação hoje registei uma precipitação de 12.9mm  e no weather registei 10.9mm uma diferença de 2.0mm.
Em conversa com o jpmartins ele também me disse que esta com o mesmo problema e a diferença e exactamente a mesma.
Será que alguém nos pode dar uma dica?


Um abraço

P:S=> Esta duvida não se enquadra neste tópico, peço desculpa mas andei a procura do tópico certo e nada…se for possível reenviar para o tópico certo agradecia.


----------



## jorgesim (13 Nov 2008 às 08:56)

bom dia
alguem usa o software weather display na opçao envio de avisos por sms?quem me pode ajudar a configurar?
obrigado
js


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2008 às 15:45)

Encontrei em Espanha à venda uma estação PCE, não sei se é merca branca ou não, que permite ligar ao PC e à Net, que penso que pelo preço será assim a mais barata do segmento visto que uma Oregon Wmr100 ou uma La Crosse equivalente nunca fica a menos de 160€. Além disso aparentemente a estação tem um logger, ausente das que referi, mas carece de confirmação bem como a capacidade do mesmo. Outra dúvida será saber se o software se consegue ligar ou não a redes como o WU. Vou tentar saber. O preço é de cerca de 79+IVA16%, ou seja, 91,64€ + 17,00 € de portes para Portugal. 
*Desconheço a fiabilidade, fica apenas como informação. *

*PCE FWS 20*





http://www.pce-group-europe.com/esp.../p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 18:01)

Excelente sugestão para quem quer poupar, *Vince*. 
Essa estação não me é estranha, penso que é a estação do *Furby*, cá do fórum.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Nov 2008 às 18:52)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Excelente sugestão para quem quer poupar, *Vince*.
> Essa estação não me é estranha, penso que é a estação do *Furby*, cá do fórum.






Acho que é mesmo igual à do *Furby* 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...a-estacao-meteorologica-192-33.html#post91580


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2008 às 18:59)

Aqui fica a minha sugestão:

http://www.peetbros.com/shop/

É a estação que tenho há já 8 anos a *ultimeter 2000*.

A estação tem operações e aspecto muito básicos mas é autêntico material de guerra! Memoriza máximas e mínimas de temperatura pressão, humidade , calculo de wind chill e dew point, precipitação, alarme de tempestade  e mantém 3 bancos de memória.Pode-se configurar também as unidades de medida e alarmes.

Em  8 anos nunca tive de trocar de anemómetro ou sensores temperatura com radiation shield, mantendo um desempenho excelente!

O processador é extremamente rápido e regista sem problemas rajadas curtas de vento com grande precisão, enquanto outras estações actualizam de 3 em 3 segundos esta é em menos de meio segundo!

Tem porta de série para ligar ao PC e o software tem gráficos e pormenores excelentes! Com possibilidade de trasnsmitir dados por rádio e para a net.Se não quiserem um computador sempre ligado podem usar o weather buffer também da peet bros que memoriza e transmite os dados assim que se liga o PC.

Na altura comprei também o acessório : Weather Picture que é simplesmente fantástico , este aparelho recebe os dados da estação e mostra num quadro grande e bem visivel com numeros iluminados a vermelho os campos que escolhemos que mostre através da introdução de códigos por trás do painel.Colocado numa sala ou numa marina permite ver as condições do tempo a grande distância e em tempo real , além de ser muito bonito!

Há 8 anos paguei cerca de 350 euros pela estação , posteriormente adquiri o radiation shield com temp/humidade por 135 euros e o weather picture por 400euros.

O único inconveniente é não haver versão sem fios.Mas não tenho dificuldade em instalar com fios e, sinceramente, não confio muito em estações wireless...

Agora existe a nova versão ultimeter 2100.

Altamente recomendada! 

http://www.peetbros.com/shop/category.aspx?catid=32


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 19:17)

*Snifa*, pelos vistos tens uma bela estação. 
Porque é que não divulgas dados teus ?
Seriam uma preciosa ajuda para nós, esses teus dados.
Pela estação em si e pelo RS aposto que a instalação não é má e, por isso, os teus dados devem ser bastante fiáveis.
Porque não os divulgar por cá, seria uma boa ideia.


----------



## Breitling (21 Nov 2008 às 08:26)

Vince disse:


> Encontrei em Espanha à venda uma estação PCE, não sei se é merca branca ou não, que permite ligar ao PC e à Net, que penso que pelo preço será assim a mais barata do segmento ...



Olá Vince...

Sim, em Meteoclimatic temos já dois ou três estações destas e estamos fazendo seguimento. É o mesmo modelo que a mais conhecida WH 1080/81 de Signatrol ou Watson. Não parecem dar problemas, salvo a RS que não vale para nada, é necessário trocá-la por uma tipo Davis ou caseira de pratos. O software que lê seus dados sem problemas é o Weather Display (wh1080/81 model)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2008 às 11:48)

Breitling disse:


> Olá Vince...
> 
> Sim, em Meteoclimatic temos já dois ou três estações destas e estamos fazendo seguimento. É o mesmo modelo que a mais conhecida WH 1080/81 de Signatrol ou Watson. Não parecem dar problemas, salvo a RS que não vale para nada, é necessário trocá-la por uma tipo Davis ou caseira de pratos. O software que lê seus dados sem problemas é o Weather Display (wh1080/81 model)



Totalmente de acordo. 
Já tinha dito aqui há tempos o mesmo; que um RS desses por si só de nada serve, os erros são enormes e não protege o sensor da radiação solar directa.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Nov 2008 às 12:20)

Vince disse:


> Encontrei em Espanha à venda uma estação PCE, não sei se é merca branca ou não, que permite ligar ao PC e à Net, que penso que pelo preço será assim a mais barata do segmento visto que uma Oregon Wmr100 ou uma La Crosse equivalente nunca fica a menos de 160€. Além disso aparentemente a estação tem um logger, ausente das que referi, mas carece de confirmação bem como a capacidade do mesmo. Outra dúvida será saber se o software se consegue ligar ou não a redes como o WU. Vou tentar saber. O preço é de cerca de 79+IVA16%, ou seja, 91,64€ + 17,00 € de portes para Portugal.
> *Desconheço a fiabilidade, fica apenas como informação. *
> 
> *PCE FWS 20*
> ...




Olá pessoal relativamente a esta estação, estive a dar umas olhadelas na net e dizem que a resolução do pluviómetro é 0.1mm , isto é mesmo verdade.


----------



## Breitling (24 Nov 2008 às 08:01)

jpmartins disse:


> Olá pessoal relativamente a esta estação, estive a dar umas olhadelas na net e dizem que a resolução do pluviómetro é 0.1mm , isto é mesmo verdade.



Não, não é verdade. A estação visualiza o dado com um decimal. Mas não vale de nada porque a resolução real do pluviômetro é de 1 mm.


----------



## Acardoso (24 Nov 2008 às 22:33)

Boa noite pessoal…  

Como disse algum tempo a traz troquei a minha estação ws 2355 por uma ws 3600, o que queria saber e se o anemómetro da ws 2355 funciona correctamente na ws 3600.
Refiro-me por exemplo ao registo de rajadas e assim. 

Um abraço, meteorológico


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Nov 2008 às 22:41)

Não tenho a certeza, mas penso que é compatível. 
Algumas pessoas trocam de anemómetro, pois o original da WS3600 não é grande coisa, tem pouca sensibilidade para rajadas, por isso creio que seja compatível com esse modelo.


----------



## Acardoso (24 Nov 2008 às 22:57)

Pois, eu estive a ler na net e também fiquei com a ideia que e compatível. Mas coloco a duvida pelo seguinte...ao ver a rajada do mostrador da estação aparece-me (---) e não (0.0), na velocidade do vento por exemplo quando aparece (---) e sinal que o anemómetro não esta a transmitir(que não é o caso).
Esta tudo bem só na paste da rajada é que aparece (---).

Não sei se me faço entender.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Nov 2008 às 09:08)

Não te preocupes porque é normal, quando não há registo de rajadas fica -- e não 0.0.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Nov 2008 às 22:10)

Boa noite! Pretendo comprar uma estação nova, e já escolhi qual, no entanto não sei como funciona o mbnet, ao qual já aderi, alguem me pode explicar?


----------



## jorgesim (2 Dez 2008 às 09:39)

bom dia

queria comprar um sensor uv/solar para uma estaçao oregon 968,onde posso encontrar em portugal?
obrigado
js


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2008 às 11:47)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite! Pretendo comprar uma estação nova, e já escolhi qual, no entanto não sei como funciona o mbnet, ao qual já aderi, alguem me pode explicar?



Já tens código de acesso ?
Se já tens vais ao site do mbnet, e crias um cartão de credito virtual, e ele fornece-te os dados (numero, validade, ccv).
Por exemplo, se vais comprar uma coisa que custa 100€, convém criares um cartão crédito virtual de 105€, às vezes há taxas ou pequenas alterações de cambio se for fora da europa, etc.
Quando fores pagar a compra, usas os dados desse cartão virtual com se de um normal cartão de crédito fosse, e é te depois debitado apenas o valor efectivo que foi.

Algumas notas:
- Se por acaso queres usar o cartão no paypal, o processo é mais complicado, tens que criar dois cartões, e um deles para a validação no paypal. Se quiseres explico-te esse processo.
- Há certos cartões multbanco, geralmente associados a contas jovem e assim, que não dão para criar cartões virtuais no mbnet.


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2008 às 11:49)

jorgesim disse:


> bom dia
> 
> queria comprar um sensor uv/solar para uma estaçao oregon 968,onde posso encontrar em portugal?
> obrigado
> js



Boas,
Podes adquirir aqui http://www.bs-astro.com/index.php?p...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1
comprei à pouco tempo la um sensor UV, demorou cerca de uma semana. Verifica primeiro se é compatível com a tua estação.
Na altura tinham uma promoção, que não sei se ainda está disponível, portes gratuitos para a primeira compra que lá efectuasses.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2008 às 11:54)

jorgesim disse:


> bom dia
> 
> queria comprar um sensor uv/solar para uma estaçao oregon 968,onde posso encontrar em portugal?
> obrigado
> js



Tens algumas hipóteses 

http://www.bs-astro.com/index.php?p...ufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

Penso que este sensor também é compatível com a Oregon 968 é uma questão de confirmares com a loja.

http://www.gem51.com/

Esta loja também vende material de meteo é uma questão de confirmares com eles tb.


----------



## ct5iul (4 Dez 2008 às 15:43)

boas aqui fica mais uma loja http://www.pce-iberica.es/instrumentos-de-medida/medidores.htm


----------



## duncan (4 Dez 2008 às 15:46)

ola , aguem pode me dizer qual a melhor estaçao meteorologica que envie os dados para o computador.ou todas dao para esse fim, mesmo as doLIDL?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2008 às 18:21)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Se queres um desses barómetros ornamentais e bonitos, passa por uma ourivesaria, relojoaria, ou num oculista.
> Esse tipo de lojas costumam ter desses instrumentos, mas são bastante caros.





vitamos disse:


> Experimenta também, se tiveres possibilidade, passar num shopping ou outra superfície do género. Por vezes em lojas de interiores como a "casa" aparecem algumas coisas desse género. Nas secções de casa  e afins de hipermercados também se encontram por vezes coisas supreendentes e quiçá aquilo que procuras! Digo isto porque serãoa  existir soluções mais em conta. De outra forma terá mesmo que ser nos locais que o Daniel bem colocou




Pessoal finalmente já comprei um barómetro e graças as vossas dicas foi mais fácil obrigado aos dois


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 18:48)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pessoal finalmente já comprei um barómetro e graças as vossas dicas foi mais fácil obrigado aos dois



Ora essa, estamos cá para ajudar.


----------



## vitamos (4 Dez 2008 às 18:54)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Ora essa, estamos cá para ajudar.



Eu diria mais, para ajudar cá estamos 

Agora a sério não há nada que agradecer


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 21:27)

duncan disse:


> ola , aguem pode me dizer qual a melhor estaçao meteorologica que envie os dados para o computador.ou todas dao para esse fim, mesmo as doLIDL?



Para poderes ligar uma estação ao PC ela tem de ter essa vertente, coisa que as do LIDL não têm.


Se queres ligar uma estação ao PC, recomendo-te estas, que são as mais acessíveis:

1. Oregon WMR100N (recomendo-te a WMR100N e não a WMR100 pelo simples facto de a WMR100N ter o sensor de temperatura à parte, para que se possa colocar à sombra, coisa que a WMR100 não permite)
Esta estação tem um preço que ronda os 170 € +/-.

2. Oregon WMR968 / 928NX (modelo europeu)
Esta estação é de um nível já superior e tem uma precisão ainda maior.
Esta estação tem um preço que ronda os 270 € +/-.

---

Assim, penso que uma Oregon WMR100N (modelo da WMR100 que tem o sensor da temperatura à parte e separado do anemómetro) te servirá bem, pelo seu preço, pela sua qualidade, pela interface com o PC, entre outros aspectos, e penso que é uma boa estação para começar.


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Dez 2008 às 21:35)

http://www.pce-group-europe.com/espanol/product_info.php/info/p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html


Acham que valerá a pena?


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Dez 2008 às 21:44)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> O LIDL costuma ter boas promoções e estações razoáveis.
> Quanto à fiabilidade, penso que não há razões de queixa aqui no fórum.
> Repara que grande parte da fiabilidade dos sensores dependerá da correcta (ou não) instalação dos mesmos.



Obrigado pela tua opinião Daniel_Vilao.


----------



## Vince (4 Dez 2008 às 21:45)

duncan disse:


> ola , aguem pode me dizer qual a melhor estaçao meteorologica que envie os dados para o computador.ou todas dao para esse fim, mesmo as doLIDL?



Que enviam dados para o computador há muitas, da gama média  à alta.
Das marcas mais conhecidas e mais baratas nessa gama de ligar ao PC tens a Oregon Wmr100N e a La Crosse WS235x com preços a oscilarem entre os 150 e 250€. Recentemente apareceu uma estação espanhola, PCE, mais barata, uns 100€ mas ainda não há ninguém no fórum com uma, talvez haja em breve.





ac_cernax disse:


> Também ando à procura de uma estação meteorologica, pois só tenho um termometro que me da a temperatura int/ext com fios. E essa estação do Lidl fico-me de olho, porque apesar de ser 59euros, o que custa sempre a dar, parece-me que está a um bom preço.



Por 60€ parece uma boa compra, o Lidl costuma ser imbatível na relação preço/qualidade, geralmente são estações de um fabricante com outra marca mas vendidas mais barato com marca branca ou Lidl. Mas claro que não é nenhum roll royce.
A única coisa que eu acrescento é se não vale mais a pena esperar e poupar mais 40€ e comprar a tal estação espanhola que já permite ligar ao PC. Embora realce que desconheço a fiabilidade da mesma. Tal como desconhecemos a desta Lidl que é nova.



ac_cernax disse:


> Nota de curiosidade: O que está mal, é que o pessoal do norte e centro(norte) tem de se delocar ao sul para adquiri este produto.



O Lidl costuma rodar promoções pelo país.


----------



## Vince (4 Dez 2008 às 22:01)

henriquesillva disse:


> http://www.pce-group-europe.com/espanol/product_info.php/info/p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html
> 
> 
> Acham que valerá a pena?




No Meteored há uns tópicos sobre esta estação:
http://foro.meteored.com/tecnica+in...tacion+meteorologica+pcefws+20-t91848.72.html
http://foro.meteored.com/tecnica+in...lgo+de+software+genial+estacion-t96353.0.html


----------



## Kraliv (5 Dez 2008 às 10:48)

Vince disse:


> Encontrei em Espanha à venda uma estação PCE, não sei se é merca branca ou não, que permite ligar ao PC e à Net, que penso que pelo preço será assim a mais barata do segmento visto que uma Oregon Wmr100 ou uma La Crosse equivalente nunca fica a menos de 160€. Além disso aparentemente a estação tem um logger, ausente das que referi, mas carece de confirmação bem como a capacidade do mesmo. Outra dúvida será saber se o software se consegue ligar ou não a redes como o WU. Vou tentar saber. O preço é de cerca de 79+IVA16%, ou seja, 91,64€ + 17,00 € de portes para Portugal.
> *Desconheço a fiabilidade, fica apenas como informação. *
> 
> *PCE FWS 20*
> ...






Acrescentar, para quem procura informação sobre esta estação, de que a mesma é vendida com outros nomes/referências :


- Watson W-8681

- WH1081

- Elecsa AstroTouch 6975

- WX-2008

- National Geographic 265 NE





Se_ Googlarem _ qualquer um destes nomes encontrarão mais info. da estação o que sempre ajuda na hora da decisão.


Deixo aqui o link daquele que parece ser o fabricante desta estação: http://www.foshk.com/en/products/show.asp?id=41 e onde é possível fazer o download do software *Easyweather v.5.0*


----------



## ct5iul (5 Dez 2008 às 11:19)

BOM DIA A TODOS 
bem não quero desanimar o pessoal mas tenho um amigo meu que mandou vir uma Estação meteorológica PCE FWS 20-e  não esta muito contente pois de vez enquanto cracha  os sensores deixam de conectar com a base já para não falar que o anemometro quando choveu meteu agua e avariou foi para Espanha e deram outra nova   uma das coisas que eu reparei e que por vezes os dados que estão na estação não são iguais  aos do software  bem meus amigos o barato sai caro


----------



## duncan (5 Dez 2008 às 12:04)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Para poderes ligar uma estação ao PC ela tem de ter essa vertente, coisa que as do LIDL não têm.
> 
> 
> Se queres ligar uma estação ao PC, recomendo-te estas, que são as mais acessíveis:
> ...




obrigado pela informaçao ,abraços


----------



## ct5iul (5 Dez 2008 às 12:46)

boas

No passado domingo estive na media markt de alfragide e vi las umas estações da  Oregon com anemometro pluviometro hidrometro etc o preço era de 134€ peso desculpa mas não me lembro do modelo mas acho que e um modelo novo pois nunca tinha visto nenhuma igual havia pelo mesmo 4 no expositor


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2008 às 22:00)

ct5iul disse:


> boas
> 
> No passado domingo estive na media markt de alfragide e vi las umas estações da  Oregon com anemometro pluviometro hidrometro etc o preço era de 134€ peso desculpa mas não me lembro do modelo mas acho que e um modelo novo pois nunca tinha visto nenhuma igual havia pelo mesmo 4 no expositor



Provavelmente seria a nova *WMR80*
http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd...pid/B163119/cid/6042/Oregon_Scientific_WMR80/
http://www.oregonscientific.co.uk/prod_full_wireless_weather_station.htm

Que *não* tem ligação ao computador/Net.




lsalvador disse:


> Alguém sabe ou tem ideia se dá para ligar ao PC ?




Certamente que não.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 11:30)

Vince disse:


> Provavelmente seria a nova *WMR80*
> (...)
> Que *não* tem ligação ao computador/Net.



Precisamente por não apresentar essa vertente é que não a recomendei.


----------



## ct5iul (6 Dez 2008 às 11:51)

Vince disse:


> Provavelmente seria a nova *WMR80*
> http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd...pid/B163119/cid/6042/Oregon_Scientific_WMR80/
> http://www.oregonscientific.co.uk/prod_full_wireless_weather_station.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Dez 2008 às 12:58)

Boas. Alguém me pode sugerir uma estação com ligação ao PC por porta USB, dispensando eu o anemómetro e pluviómetro, visto que vivo num prédio?
A WS3500 tem o problema da ligação PORT ao pc, logo está excluída, com pena minha, visto que é uma opção excelente...


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 13:31)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas. Alguém me pode sugerir uma estação com ligação ao PC por porta USB, dispensando eu o anemómetro e pluviómetro, visto que vivo num prédio?
> A WS3500 tem o problema da ligação PORT ao pc, logo está excluída, com pena minha, visto que é uma opção excelente...



Fala-se muito neste fórum de uma tal WR1000 ou qualquer coisa do género, com essas características (que dá para ligar ao PC e isso), mas não tenho a certeza se o nome do modelo é esse. No entanto não é preciso dispensares o anemómetro e pluviómetro, visto que tens o meu exemplo (moro num prédio - terceiro andar - e consegui, improvisando, ter o pluviómetro e o catavento montados e a funcionar correctamente). Eu quando puder já posto aqui umas fotos.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (6 Dez 2008 às 14:38)

*Comprei uma estação meteo ..*

OLA DEPOIS DOS DIAS DE NEVE E DO VICIO PELA METEO.. ADQUIRI ESTA ESTAÇÃO METEOROLOGICA 
LA CROSSE 
WS-9160U-IT
Wireless Thermometer

1º GOSTAVA QUE ME DESSEM A VOSSA OPINIÃO ACERCA DESTE EQUIPAMENTO.
2º COMO INSTALAR O MEDIDOR DE TEMP?? E NECESSÁRIA PROTECÇÃO OU DEBAIXO DUMA VARANDA VIRADA A NORTE TA BOM ??



E POR FIM ESPERO QUE SEJA A PRIMEIRA DE OUTRAS MAIS AVANÇADAS ..

OBRIGADO 
MIGUEL MOURA 
WWW.BARROSODIGITAL.BLOGSPOT.COM


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 14:47)

*Re: Comprei uma estação meteo ..*



BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> OLA DEPOIS DOS DIAS DE NEVE E DO VICIO PELA METEO.. ADQUIRI ESTA ESTAÇÃO METEOROLOGICA
> LA CROSSE
> WS-9160U-IT
> Wireless Thermometer
> ...



Boas, BARROSODIGITAL. 

A minha opinião é a seguinte: para começar com isto da meteorologia, é uma boa estação, pois dá-te um dos dados principais mais utilizados nesta ciência: a temperatura. Apesar de não apresentar outros dados tais como a humidade relativa e a pressão, esta estação já regista as mínimas e máximas de cada dia, o que faz com que já dê para teres uma ideia do clima aí na zona onde vives.

Quanto ao sensor, é claro que convém ter uma boa protecção, como por exemplo um RS. Mas não é obrigatório, desde que consigas montar o sensor numa parede abrigada, não importa muito se fica virada a este ou oeste ou norte ou outra qualquer localização. Por exemplo, o meu sensor está dentro do RS e está numa parede virada a este, mas apesar disso eu tenho valores de temperatura bem fiáveis (devido ao RS). Desde que o sensor esteja sempre à sombra (ou o máximo possível de horas à sombra) e bem abrigado da chuva (convém, senão pode estragar-se  ) de resto está tudo bem.

É a minha opinião. Caso alguém não concorde com alguma coisa que escrevi, que faça um quote e que me emende esse erro. 

Cumps
Lightning


----------



## ct5iul (10 Dez 2008 às 08:22)

Bom dia aqui fica mais uma pagina com material metereologico http://www.weatherbuffs.com/All_Weather_Stations_s/114.htm&Click=2?gclid=CPqTutPNtZcCFYoH3godpE3pjQ


----------



## lsalvador (10 Dez 2008 às 15:36)

ac_cernax disse:


> Em primeiro lugar obrigado pela tua opinião.
> 
> Sim, és capaz de ter razão. Se calhar vou ficar é mesmo à espera de mais informações que o pessoal possa dar quando estiver à venda... E depois logo decido, se for melhor do que se pensa vou tentar comprar, se ainda houver muito bem, se nao, procura-se alternativas.  É que gostava mesmo de adquirir uma coisa como essa, e agora meti isso na cabeça, quem é que me tira.
> 
> Por isso quem tiver opurtunidade de tar com um exemplar na mão, não se esqueça de partilhar informações. Ou se aparecer alguma coisa do genero noutro sitio, igual. Acho que o pessoal agradeçe.



Oi, uma estação em Cernache do Bonjardim, na Sertã, tambem vamos ter umas temperaturas engraçadas . O ideal era uma coisa boa e fiavel e ao mesmo tempo baratucha. Como eu, todos devem dizer o mesmo Oregon WMR 100, arranjas isso pelo ebay a cerca de 150€, é um pouco mais que esta, mas não tem de provar nada e podes publicar os dados na Internet.

Fica bem, um abraço.


----------



## Kraliv (10 Dez 2008 às 17:14)

lsalvador disse:


> Oi, uma estação em Cernache do Bonjardim, na Sertã, tambem vamos ter umas temperaturas engraçadas . O ideal era uma coisa boa e fiavel e ao mesmo tempo baratucha. Como eu, todos devem dizer o mesmo *Oregon WMR 100*, arranjas isso pelo ebay a cerca de 150€, é um pouco mais que esta, mas não tem de provar nada e podes publicar os dados na Internet.
> 
> Fica bem, um abraço.




Sofre do mesmo defeito (apesar de se La Crosse)...tem o dito cujo debaixo do anemómetro 









Quanto a mim. é preferível a Oregon WMR 100*N*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2008 às 17:20)

Kraliv disse:


> Quanto a mim. é preferível a Oregon WMR 100*N*



Totalmente de acordo, tal como disse aqui há uns dias, quando recomendei essa estação a alguém que me pediu a opinião.


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Dez 2008 às 21:32)

Boa noite a todos:

Gostaria que me informassem, por favor, onde posso comprar uma
boa estação meteorológica, sem ser pela Internet;
Ou seja privilegio o contacto de uma loja.

Obrigado


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2008 às 21:55)

henriquesillva disse:


> Boa noite a todos:
> 
> Gostaria que me informassem, por favor, onde posso comprar uma
> boa estação meteorológica, sem ser pela Internet;
> ...



Boa noite Henrique

Sei que em Braga, no Media Markt, vendem estações da oregon scientific e outras.

Dá lá um pulo e observa-as _in loco_. Os preços também me pareceram ajustados.



________


----------



## thunderboy (10 Dez 2008 às 22:35)

Boa noite eu estava a pensar em comprar a estação meteorológica ws2350 bla-sil da la crosse mas preciso da opinião dos especialistas. Algem me é capaz de dizer se é boa ou não


----------



## Kraliv (10 Dez 2008 às 22:55)

thunderboy disse:


> Boa noite eu estava a pensar em comprar a estação meteorológica ws2350 bla-sil da la crosse mas preciso da opinião dos especialistas. Algem me é capaz de dizer se é boa ou não




É uma estação de uma série, WS23xx, que tem pela net alguns apreciadores.

Aqui no forum também existe quem tenha, por exemplo:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...meteomedas-gondomar-lacrosse-ws2350-1709.html

Informa-te também sobre as WS2355 e WS2357, têm ligeiras diferenças para um preço muito idêntico


----------



## Perfect Storm (11 Dez 2008 às 00:36)

henriquesillva disse:


> Boa noite a todos:
> 
> Gostaria que me informassem, por favor, onde posso comprar uma
> boa estação meteorológica, sem ser pela Internet;
> ...



Boa noite!
A WMR 100 da Oregon têm sido muito comentada por imensos foristas.
Estive no mês passado a negociar uma na mediamark(199€) penso que compensa caso tenhas que fazer uso da garantia.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2008 às 10:22)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Boa noite!
> A WMR 100 da Oregon têm sido muito comentada por imensos foristas.
> Estive no mês passado a negociar uma na mediamark(199€) penso que compensa caso tenhas que fazer uso da garantia.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Essas estações têm de estar instaladas o mais alto possível e o mais expostas ao vento possível, para que as temperaturas sejam representativas, caso contrário as máximas serão inflacionadas.
Como até agora os membros que as adquiriram as instalaram devidamente, elas têm dado leituras correctas, tenham apenas atenção à instalação, que é importantíssima nestas estações mais sensíveis à radiação solar directa.

Se for correctamente instalada, têm uma estação irrepreensível.
Se não tiverem possibilidades de instalar a estação num local bem alto e ventoso, optem pelo modelo *WMR100N*, que consiste na mesma estação, mas com o sensor da temperatura e humidade em separado, para que o possam pôr à sombra e possam pôr o anemómetro no melhor local possível; pessoalmente aconselho-vos mais esta, já que o preço é muito semelhante.


----------



## lsalvador (11 Dez 2008 às 10:41)

WMR 100 vindo de Italia por 139€ e 35€ de transporte.

Ebay


----------



## Perfect Storm (11 Dez 2008 às 14:16)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Essas estações têm de estar instaladas o mais alto possível e o mais expostas ao vento possível, para que as temperaturas sejam representativas, caso contrário as máximas serão inflacionadas.
> Como até agora os membros que as adquiriram as instalaram devidamente, elas têm dado leituras correctas, tenham apenas atenção à instalação, que é importantíssima nestas estações mais sensíveis à radiação solar directa.
> 
> Se for correctamente instalada, têm uma estação irrepreensível.
> Se não tiverem possibilidades de instalar a estação num local bem alto e ventoso, optem pelo modelo *WMR100N*, que consiste na mesma estação, mas com o sensor da temperatura e humidade em separado, para que o possam pôr à sombra e possam pôr o anemómetro no melhor local possível; pessoalmente aconselho-vos mais esta, já que o preço é muito semelhante.




Boa Tarde
Concordo a 100%.
Estive em Leiria a negociar uma WMR100 e o responsável aconselhou a versão WMR100 N por ser a mais fiável, justificando as tuas observações


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2008 às 14:59)

Devido ao grande interesse pelas estações meteorológicas do LIDL, todos os posts que se referiam à nova estação, foram movidos para um tópico já existente, no qual poderão consultar também outros modelos à venda nas lojas LIDL.

Estações do LIDL - Opiniões, dúvidas e comentários 

As outras marcas que se cuidem, porque as estações do Lidl andam aí!


----------



## ct5iul (11 Dez 2008 às 16:45)

Boas pessoal atenção a quem queira fazer a troca de assessórios na sua estação tem que ter atenção a frequência da estação vou dar um exemplo  a ws1600 versão Europa trabalha em 966mhz enquanto a ws3600 trabalha em 433mhz automaticamente os sensores da ws1600 não vão trabalhar com os da ws3600 pois as bandas de frequência são diferentes atenção que os sensores também tem códigos de encriptação tem que ser feito reset a estação vou dar um exemplo vamos supor que eu tenho uma ws3600, há um vizinho meu que mora a cerca de 50 metros em linha de vista da minha casa e também tem uma ws3600  se não fosse os códigos de encriptação eu lia os dados do meu vizinho e ele lia os meus ou então as estações não conseguiam captar sinal a não ser que tivessem vários canais que por acaso e o caso da ws3600.
Bem amigos com isto quero dizer para informarem-se  bem com o representante da marca quando quiserem comprar assessórios para a vossa estação se não vão correr o risco dela não conectar com a base


----------



## Vince (29 Dez 2008 às 17:28)

Algumas mensagens deste tópico recuperadas do crash da BD:


----------



## canais (4 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

Boa noite é a minha primeira participação neste fórum. 

Tenho estado a ler os artigos do fórum para montar a minha estação mas obviamente tenho as minhas dúvidas.

Estou a pensar adquirir uma WMR 100N ou uma La Crosse WS235x, no entanto tenho algumas dúvidas se a minha instalação alguma vez irá fornecer valores confiáveis. 
Vivo num apartamento na zona da avenida de Roma em Lisboa, num 3º andar de um prédio de 4º andares. Não será possível colocar sensores no telhado, por isso terei de instalar tudo numa varanda virada a Norte. Um dos problemas será como colocar os sensores fora da influência da varanda do andar de cima. 
Solicitava a ajuda do fórum para me indicarem qual será o melhor conjunto de sensores para este tipo configuração (WMR 100N ou La Crosse WS235x). 

Adicionalmente tenho tido dificuldade a encontrar à venda a WMR 100N (a WMR 100 existem muitas) por valor inferior a 200€ na Europa. 

Obrigado. 

João Canais


----------



## rufer (5 Jan 2009 às 15:49)

Boas. Gostava de saber se há alguma loja ou local na zona de benavente, e quando digo benavente inclui Lisboa que é perto, onde possa comprar a WMR 100N. 
E já agora, esta estação é apropriada para alguém que tem uns conhecimentos muito básicos sobre meteorologia e estações meteorológicas?

Obrigado e um abraço.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jan 2009 às 16:48)

canais disse:


> Vivo num apartamento na zona da avenida de Roma em Lisboa, num 3º andar de um prédio de 4º andares. Não será possível colocar sensores no telhado, por isso terei de instalar tudo numa varanda virada a Norte. Um dos problemas será como colocar os sensores fora da influência da varanda do andar de cima.
> João Canais



Na varanda é impossivel colocar o equipamento em perfeitas condições. Os 2 principais problemas são o anemometro, e o pluviometro.

O anemometro tem que estar visivel a todos os quadrantes, portanto só no telhado ficava em condições.

Com o pluviometro existe o problema da varanda de cima. Mesmo se morasse no 4º andar existia o problema da precipitação vinda do telhado.

Eu já tive uma estação nessas condições e é impossivel conseguir valores minimamente fiaveis. Com o sensor de temperatura não existe nenhum problema desde que bem protegido com um Radiation Shield.



rufer disse:


> Boas. Gostava de saber se há alguma loja ou local na zona de benavente, e quando digo benavente inclui Lisboa que é perto, onde possa comprar a WMR 100N.
> E já agora, esta estação é apropriada para alguém que tem uns conhecimentos muito básicos sobre meteorologia e estações meteorológicas?
> 
> Obrigado e um abraço.



Pelo que tenho lido aqui no forum ainda não é possivel adquirir esta estação em Portugal. Talvez a melhor solução passe por adquirir atraves do e-bay.


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2009 às 17:54)

A WMR100*N* tem estado à venda na Redcoon (é uma loja virtual) por 186€+portes
http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd.../cid/6042/Oregon_Scientific_WMR100N_(RE_ENG)/

A WMR100 (sem ser a mais recente N) está na Pixmania de Espanha (mas não na portuguesa) por 193 € + portes
http://www.pixmania.com/es/es/538447/art/oregon/estacion-meteorologica-wm.html


----------



## canais (5 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

Vince disse:


> A WMR100*N* tem estado à venda na Redcoon (é uma loja virtual) por 186€+portes
> http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd.../cid/6042/Oregon_Scientific_WMR100N_(RE_ENG)/
> 
> A WMR100 (sem ser a mais recente N) está na Pixmania de Espanha (mas não na portuguesa) por 193 € + portes
> http://www.pixmania.com/es/es/538447/art/oregon/estacion-meteorologica-wm.html



A Redcoon ja tinha visto, mas não será erro?
No texto tem a seguinte frase:
"- Sensor exterior integrado da Temperatura. Humidade, Velocidade e Direcção do vento"
Este não é o sensor da WMR100? (que não ajuda por ser tudo integrado)
Em todo o caso vou enviar um mail à redcoon com a duvida ...


----------



## canais (5 Jan 2009 às 23:14)

HotSpot disse:


> Na varanda é impossivel colocar o equipamento em perfeitas condições. Os 2 principais problemas são o anemometro, e o pluviometro.
> 
> O anemometro tem que estar visivel a todos os quadrantes, portanto só no telhado ficava em condições.
> 
> ...



Era o que eu temia ... nestas condições valerá a pena montar algo?


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2009 às 23:18)

canais disse:


> A Redcoon ja tinha visto, mas não será erro?
> No texto tem a seguinte frase:
> "- Sensor exterior integrado da Temperatura. Humidade, Velocidade e Direcção do vento"
> Este não é o sensor da WMR100? (que não ajuda por ser tudo integrado)
> Em todo o caso vou enviar um mail à redcoon com a duvida ...




Eu no teu lugar faria o mesmo  Ainda há dias pensei que se calhar noutras lojas também vendem a 100N e indicam apenas como 100 pensando que é a mesma quando renovaram o stock, mantendo referência e descrição. Mas nada como confirmar e reconfirmar tudo muito bem antes de comprar para não haver chatices.


----------



## Kraliv (6 Jan 2009 às 01:03)

HotSpot disse:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Pelo que tenho lido aqui no forum ainda não é possivel adquirir esta estação em Portugal. Talvez a melhor solução passe por adquirir atraves do e-bay.





Este site, em Portugal, diz que tem disponível WMR100*N*

http://www.bs-astro.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=110&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


Para o modelo WMR100, creio que o melhor preço (169€ +10€ de portes) será aqui:

http://www.wml-weathershop.de/wml-weathershop/en/index.html


----------



## canais (7 Jan 2009 às 23:36)

Vince disse:


> Eu no teu lugar faria o mesmo  Ainda há dias pensei que se calhar noutras lojas também vendem a 100N e indicam apenas como 100 pensando que é a mesma quando renovaram o stock, mantendo referência e descrição. Mas nada como confirmar e reconfirmar tudo muito bem antes de comprar para não haver chatices.



Bem a resposta da redcoon parece confirmar que é a 100N:

"Bom dia , 

Informamos que o modelo WMR100N trata-se do modelo mais recente e que substitui o WMR100, pois este ultimo já não se encontra em comercialização. 

Atentamente,
xxxx (PT-CC) 

---------------------------------------------
Redcoon Serviço de Apoio ao Cliente
Horário Chatcenter: 2ª a 6ª feira das 10h/13h e das 14h/17h
E-Mail: atendimento@redcoon.com "

Bem, então aqui vou eu ...


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2009 às 14:14)

Encontrei esta loja online que vende estações da Davis a preços muito interessantes. Vende também o WeatherlinkIP, para não ser necessário um PC para colocar os dados na net.

Para que necessita eles passam factura.

http://www.davisnet.gr/shop/pr_prod...mlproffer=0&htmlsearch=&sessionid=-1207420440


----------



## hobiecat (9 Jan 2009 às 10:33)

Caros,

O frio recente atraiu-me a este forum especialmente porque tá tanto  que não posso ir andar á vela, o meu hobie de eleição.


Bom, em www.lojanautica.pt existem muitas estações metereologicas, desde modelos portáteis a estações profissionais da Davis (vantage pro).

A malta da vela costuma comprar aqui uma coisas mas o portofolio é vasto.

vejam aqui: http://www.lojanautica.pt/index.php/Metereologia/View-all-products.html


cumprimentos
Hobiecat


----------



## Geogalhano (9 Jan 2009 às 15:47)

Estimados amigos, na minha busca sobre estações meteo, deparei-me com este vosso site, no qual logo me inscrevi.
Mas depois de ler vários tópicos, reparei que isto é um mundo ainda bastante complexo.

Pedia-vos ajuda no seguinte, quero comprar uma estação, que disponibilize informações via internet, mas não sei o que comprar. Um colega tinha-me falado numa da Oregon WMR928NX, mas não sei preços. Queria que a coisa não ultrapassasse os 300 euros e quero com factura.

Um colega anterior falou nas Davis, mas pelo que reparei ando tudo pelos 800 euros e ele disse que estavam baratas, são assim tão dispendiosas?

E já agora, lojas em portugal existem? É que nos sites sugeridos pelo fórum é tudo lá fora.

Obrigado por tudo


----------



## lsalvador (9 Jan 2009 às 15:56)

Geogalhano disse:


> Estimados amigos, na minha busca sobre estações meteo, deparei-me com este vosso site, no qual logo me inscrevi.
> Mas depois de ler vários tópicos, reparei que isto é um mundo ainda bastante complexo.
> 
> Pedia-vos ajuda no seguinte, quero comprar uma estação, que disponibilize informações via internet, mas não sei o que comprar. Um colega tinha-me falado numa da Oregon WMR928NX, mas não sei preços. Queria que a coisa não ultrapassasse os 300 euros e quero com factura.
> ...



Primeiro que tudo bem vindo 

Para valores na ordem dos 300€, tens realmente a 928 ou 968(versão americana, igual a minha).  A davis são um campeonato a parte, sim são caras mas em Portugal, pelo ebay e sites ingleses arranjas mais baratas, metado do preço pedido em Portugal .

WMR928
WMR 928 - 220€ + 25€ de transporte

Pesquisa no Ebay, arranjas bons negocios, procura tambem a wmr200.

Consegue-se a menos de 300€ no ebay da Alemanha, basta pesquisar e ter paciencia, que elas vão aparecendo.


----------



## Geogalhano (9 Jan 2009 às 16:24)

Pois mas a mim dava-me jeito uma representação cá em portugal, pois é para colocar na Faculdade, e preciso de facturas e tudo.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Jan 2009 às 16:27)

Geogalhano disse:


> Pois mas a mim dava-me jeito uma representação cá em portugal, pois é para colocar na Faculdade, e preciso de facturas e tudo.



Quando fazes o pedido pelo site, preenches todos os dados e veem com factura. Como é para a faculdade (empresa) acho que até tiram o iva. Manda um mail ao vendedor, pois são empresas que estão a vender e não particulares.


----------



## Geogalhano (9 Jan 2009 às 17:26)

Obrigado.

Já agora pergunto, qual a estação que me recomendam, considerando qualidade vs preço, e já agora ao ler o fórum reparei que já existe um meteohub, para evitar o uso do PC, mas reparo que nem todas as estações dão para isso.

Por isso pergunto qual me recomendam?

Obrigado e um abraço


----------



## kikofra (12 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

com 30€ ou menos para investir o que devia comprar?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

Geogalhano disse:


> Obrigado.
> 
> Já agora pergunto, qual a estação que me recomendam, considerando qualidade vs preço, e já agora ao ler o fórum reparei que já existe um meteohub, para evitar o uso do PC, mas reparo que nem todas as estações dão para isso.
> 
> ...




Pensando na vertende qualidade vs. preço, recomendo-te uma destas, que são relativamente acessíveis e são compatíveis com o meteohub:


Oregon WMR100*N* - modelo N, com o termo-higro separado do anemómetro (cerca de 140 € com tudo incluído)

Oregon WMR968 (Americana) / WMR928NX (Europeia) - (cerca de 260 € com tudo incluído)

---

As La Crosse não costumam ser grande coisa nesta vertente do meteohub, nem na durabilidade; são estações que, quando online, poucas são as que apresentam compatibilidade com o meteohub.
Penso que ao nível da fiabilidade estas estações nunca te vão deixar ficar mal, pelo menos pelo que tenho ouvido delas desde que estou aqui e contacto com outros membros.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

kikofra disse:


> com 30€ ou menos para investir o que devia comprar?



O LIDL, ou supermercados semelhantes, costumam ter estações mais simples por esse preço.
Com uma estação dessas fazes a medição da temperatura e pressão atmosférica, creio que pouco mais, mas já é razoável para quem não quer gastar muito.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> O LIDL, ou supermercados semelhantes, costumam ter estações mais simples por esse preço.
> Com uma estação dessas fazes a medição da temperatura e pressão atmosférica, creio que pouco mais, mas já é razoável para quem não quer gastar muito.



Eu subscrevo tudo o que já disse acerca dessas estações .
Eu tenho uma do LIDL, custou 25€, e tem:
* Temperatura interior + exterior (guarda máx e min)
* Humidade relativa interior + exterior (guarda máx e min)
* Pressão atmosférica (guarda de até 12h e também o máx e o min) 
* Hora e data actualizada ás 11h e ás 23h, consoante as coordenadas que inserir
* Previsão barométrica do estado do tempo para 8h.
* Alerta de geada e de temperatura programa pelo utilizador
* Fases da Luas e marés
* etc...
* Sensor com alcance de transmissão até 30m (chega bem...).
* Excelente qualidade preço
* Em caso de avaria, pode encomendar um sensor pela Internet, custando cada sensor a modesta quantia de 5€


----------



## ruiadam (13 Jan 2009 às 17:30)

Boas a todos

Como sou novo nestas bandas, gosaria de obter um conselho vosso:

Resido na cidade da Guarda a 1010 m de altitude e estou a pensar investir numa estação metereológica brevemente. Quero um equipamento barato e simples e que permita utilizar em diversos locais, a minha vida profissional obriga-me a estar constantemente em viagem principalmente pelo Centro/Sul de Espanha, logo esse sistema deverá permitir uma ligação rápida em quartos de hotel por onde passo. Gostava de obter registos principalmente na região da andalucia onde se atingem valores extremos de temperatura no verão

Cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2009 às 18:06)

ruiadam disse:


> Boas a todos
> 
> Como sou novo nestas bandas, gosaria de obter um conselho vosso:
> 
> ...



A questão nem é o equipamento, penso que um simples sensor de temperatura e humidade do LIDL ou hipermercados do género resolveria o problema.
A verdadeira questão é depois a instalação, que necessita de algum rigor e é preciso que conheças os «cantos à casa», ou seja, é preciso que saibas onde bate ou não o sol, onde corre ou não vento, para além da própria localização - que duvido que consigas melhor do que colocar o sensor no parapeito de uma janela - já são algumas limitações.
Mais importante do que o sensor e o material em si é a própria instalação; por muito bom que o material seja, não tirarás partido dele sem uma boa utilização e, necessariamente, uma correcta instalação.
Por isso, deverás saber bem onde irás ficar, de modo a que o sensor de temperatura e humidade permaneça sempre à sombra e num local o mais arejado possível, dentro de todas as limitações, claro está.

Um sensor de temperatura e humidade (estação meteorológica simples) andará à volta dos 25 € e já te servirá bem para esse objectivo.

De resto, penso que não há mais nada de muito relevante a referir, venham esses registos em viagem.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (15 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

ola boa tarde, como estou a dar os primeiros passos na matéria, peço que me deêm uma pequena ajuda, a estação meterologica que está à venda no lidl é um bom investimento ou ha melhor com o memso custo, vivo perto de leiria e gostava de saber onde poderia adquirir uma estação aqui na zona, tirnado as do lidl claro.
cumprimentos
ferreirinha 47


----------



## rotiv (15 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

olá 
boa tarde a todos 
gostaria de saber se alguem tem alguma estação meteorologica a instalada junto ao litoral que não tenha problemas com o ambiente corosivo a que está exposta .eu já vou na 3ªoregon scientific 968 e estou sempre a ter problemas com os sensores neste momento está em baixo como podem verificar no sit www.nautic-azul.com ,mas brevemente vai estar novamente a bombar.
obrigado


----------



## vinc7e (15 Jan 2009 às 16:51)

A partir de dia 22.01

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20090122.p.Termometro_digital


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jan 2009 às 20:23)

Vince disse:


> Encontrei em Espanha à venda uma estação PCE, não sei se é merca branca ou não, que permite ligar ao PC e à Net, que penso que pelo preço será assim a mais barata do segmento visto que uma Oregon Wmr100 ou uma La Crosse equivalente nunca fica a menos de 160€. Além disso aparentemente a estação tem um logger, ausente das que referi, mas carece de confirmação bem como a capacidade do mesmo. Outra dúvida será saber se o software se consegue ligar ou não a redes como o WU. Vou tentar saber. O preço é de cerca de 79+IVA16%, ou seja, 91,64€ + 17,00 € de portes para Portugal.
> *Desconheço a fiabilidade, fica apenas como informação. *
> 
> *PCE FWS 20*
> ...



*Alguem chegou a comprar esta estação???*

*Se sim, o que acharam???*


----------



## thunderboy (26 Jan 2009 às 21:16)

vinc7e disse:


> A partir de dia 22.01
> 
> http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20090122.p.Termometro_digital



Comprei esse hoje
Enquanto não vem a estação mais vale comprar um, e também para análise comparativa de temperaturas com ela.


----------



## vinc7e (26 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

thunderboy disse:


> Comprei esse hoje
> Enquanto não vem a estação mais vale comprar um, e também para análise comparativa de temperaturas com ela.



tb tenho um mt parecido, de vez em quando eles lançam uns modelos novos 
com algumas alterações...

tou a espera de uma estação tb do lidl mas ultimamente nao tenho encontrado..


----------



## Maeglin (28 Jan 2009 às 18:20)

Kraliv disse:


> Acrescentar, para quem procura informação sobre esta estação, de que a mesma é vendida com outros nomes/referências :
> 
> 
> - Watson W-8681
> ...



Boas , se alguem comprar esta estação , pode usar este software que aparentemente é melhor que o de origem : 

Cumulus : http://sandaysoft.com/products/cumulus

Têm aqui uma review do material que vos espera : http://www.digitalham.co.uk/equipment/Watson_W8681.php

Link ebay caso alguem queira investir : http://stores.ebay.es/Waters-and-Stanton


----------



## Acardoso (28 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

vinc7e disse:


> A partir de dia 22.01
> 
> http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20090122.p.Termometro_digital



boas vinha para lançar a novidade mas afinal de novo nada tem, só para mim...no fim de semana passado fui ao Lidl e deparo-me com um termómetro...nem pensei duas vezes, lembrei-me logo, "acabou-se a ignorância meteorológica na estrada", resumindo vou tentar instalar o termómetro no meu carro uma vez que não tenho termómetro integrado!

aqui fica a foto...


----------



## Acardoso (28 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

Alguém me sabe indicar uma estação equivalente a uma oregon WMR200 que tenha um pluviómetro com uma resolução abaixo dos 0.5mm (0.4,0.3), sem ser uma davis...


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2009 às 15:21)

Vince disse:


> Aproveita e põe-lhe umas pilhas de Lithium (compra numa loja de fotografia por ex.) em vez de alcalinas. Já li que eram mais resistentes à incursão de humidade dentro do sensores.



Desculpa o Off-Topic. 

As pilhas que vinham com a minha estação vinham já algumas delas fracas, por isso tenho dificuldade em captar o sinal, por vezes (eu próprio comprovei que era mesmo das pilhas, pois experimentei-as em vários sítios, inclusivo numa lanterna, e a lanterna não dava quase luz nenhuma ). Posso  comprar umas pilhas novas (alcalinas, claro) e melhores, e fazer o reset a toda a estação e colocá-las, isto tudo sem problemas? (Isto tendo em conta que a estação funciona também com um painel solar).


----------



## PauloJota (1 Fev 2009 às 21:01)

*Newbie*

Caríssimos,

Este é o meu primeiro post. Chamo-me Paulo e sou do Porto. Sempre tive um fascínio pelas condições atmosféricas adversas. Gostava de adquirir uma estação metereológica, mas não consigo tomar uma decisão.
1 - Gostava de ter uma estação que me permitisse descarregar os dados no pc;
2 - Não queria gastar muito;
Outra questão: Existe algum tipo de sensor que permita ligação ao PDA?

Obrigado pelas dicas e continuem o bom trabalho. É que eu já venho aqui à uns tempos sem me inscrever.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## PauloJota (4 Fev 2009 às 21:15)

*Re: Newbie*

Quero agradecer a todos a ajuda prestada, bem como as boas~vindas que recebi!

Gostei especialmente dos votos dos moderadores, que se disponibilizaram a prestar alguma ajuda que precisasse.

Bom forum este!!!


----------



## Kraliv (5 Fev 2009 às 02:19)

*Re: Newbie*



PauloJota disse:


> Caríssimos,
> 
> Este é o meu primeiro post. Chamo-me Paulo e sou do Porto. Sempre tive um fascínio pelas condições atmosféricas adversas. Gostava de adquirir uma estação metereológica, mas não consigo tomar uma decisão.
> 1 - Gostava de ter uma estação que me permitisse descarregar os dados no pc;
> ...





_"Este é o meu primeiro post. Chamo-me Paulo e sou do Porto" _ ...*APRESENTAÇÔES* aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121.html



_"Gostava de adquirir uma estação metereológica, mas não consigo tomar uma decisão."_ ...*ESCOLHA, COMPRA, DÚVIDAS *aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...logica-escolha-compra-lojas-duvidas-1440.html




_"É que eu já venho aqui à uns tempos"_ ...Mais uma razão para conheceres a casa e, se calhar, colocares os posts nos locais certos


----------



## PauloJota (5 Fev 2009 às 10:20)

*Re: Newbie*

Pois é uma boa maneira de começar!

Um simples pedido de reformulação do post teria sido simpático. Enfim.....


----------



## nunobreia (6 Fev 2009 às 15:13)

*Estações Meteorológicas - Novato*

Boas pessoal,

Recentemente descobri este forum e achei bastante interessante e despertou-me algum interesse, no entanto gostava que me esclarecessem algumas duvidas.

- Existe algum estação de baixo custo em que o transmissor e o receptor sejam alimentados por electricidade? as que tenho visto em sites são todas alimentadas a pilhas. (Falo de estações com termo-higrometro, anemometro e com pluviometro).

- Disponibilizar os dados online é simplesmente com um programa?


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2009 às 20:01)

*Re: Newbie*



PauloJota disse:


> 1 - Gostava de ter uma estação que me permitisse descarregar os dados no pc;
> 2 - Não queria gastar muito;
> Outra questão: Existe algum tipo de sensor que permita ligação ao PDA?



1/2 - Estações para ligar ao PC custam no mínimo entre 100 e 200 euros, não sei se é muito ou pouco para ti.

3- A consola das estações liga-se ao PC via USB (ou serial nas mais antigas). O software por norma corre em windows, se o PDA correr software windows normal dá, se for um windows especial (mobile, etc) penso que não, mas é ver se alguns dos softwares mais populares (Virtual Weather Station, Weather Display, etc) são compatíveis ou se tem versões para PDA.


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2009 às 20:04)

Lightning disse:


> Posso  comprar umas pilhas novas (alcalinas, claro) e melhores, e fazer o reset a toda a estação e colocá-las, isto tudo sem problemas? (Isto tendo em conta que a estação funciona também com um painel solar).



Pois claro que sim, mal seria se não se pudesse mudar umas simples pilhas  Provavelmente depois é preciso é estar outra vez a estabelecer a comunicação entre os sensores e a consola.


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2009 às 20:08)

*Re: Estações Meteorológicas - Novato*



nunobreia disse:


> - Existe algum estação de baixo custo em que o transmissor e o receptor sejam alimentados por electricidade? as que tenho visto em sites são todas alimentadas a pilhas. (Falo de estações com termo-higrometro, anemometro e com pluviometro).



Desconheço. Algumas tem bateria carregada por painel solar.



nunobreia disse:


> - Disponibilizar os dados online é simplesmente com um programa?



Sim, a estação tem que ter capacidade de se ligar ao PC (por USB ou RS232) e é o software que comunica com a consola da estação. Alguns dos sofwares mais populares são o Virtual Weather Station ou o Weather Display. As estações Davis também vem com o software próprio , o Weather Link.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Fev 2009 às 20:37)

Tenho uma dúvida.
Fiz o download do virtual weather station mas lá não aparece o modelo ws3650.
Como devo fazer?


----------



## DMartins (7 Fev 2009 às 21:30)

Uma pequena dúvida que me puseram, e não sobe responder:

Os sensores das "Oregon", tipo a RMR383, podem apanhar humidade?
Este tipo de sensor não tem leitura de dados de humidade, só temperatura.
Não "pifam" se colocados expostos a esse tipo de situações?

Já agora, não me apetecia gastar mais que isto por enquanto, assim sendo, o que acham disto:
_LA CROSSE TECHNOLOGY   Estação meteorológica WD450 - prateada_ da pixmania?
Um abraço.


----------



## PauloJota (8 Fev 2009 às 12:09)

*Re: Newbie*



Vince disse:


> 1/2 - Estações para ligar ao PC custam no mínimo entre 100 e 200 euros, não sei se é muito ou pouco para ti.
> 
> 3- A consola das estações liga-se ao PC via USB (ou serial nas mais antigas). O software por norma corre em windows, se o PDA correr software windows normal dá, se for um windows especial (mobile, etc) penso que não, mas é ver se alguns dos softwares mais populares (Virtual Weather Station, Weather Display, etc) são compatíveis ou se tem versões para PDA.



Obrigado pela resposta.

Queria uma estação que tivesse apenas sensor de temperatura, humidade e pressão. Existe alguma com estas características e que permita ligação ao pc?

Quando me referia ao pda, seria para recolher informação em viagem, e depois descarragar para o pc. A minha dúvida é se haverá este sistema.

Grato pela atenção.


----------



## henriquesillva (8 Fev 2009 às 21:20)

Boas:

Por favor, conseguem indicar-me, uma loja em Portugal, que venda painéis solares, para a minha Oregon WMR 100N ?

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2009 às 21:41)

henriquesillva disse:


> Boas:
> 
> Por favor, conseguem indicar-me, uma loja em Portugal, que venda painéis solares, para a minha Oregon WMR 100N ?
> 
> Obrigado desde já.



Em Portugal, pelo menos que eu saiba, não existe.
Mas mesmo que existisse, penso que talvez não quisesses comprar cá, porque os preços em Portugal não costumam ser vantajosos.
Talvez se arranje esse tipo de acessórios no ebay dos Estados Unidos ou da Alemanha, preferencialmente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Fev 2009 às 21:47)

*Re: Newbie*



PauloJota disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta.
> 
> Queria uma estação que tivesse apenas sensor de temperatura, humidade e pressão. Existe alguma com estas características e que permita ligação ao pc?



Tão simples, penso que não existe.
As estações com interface para PC costumam ser mais completas.




PauloJota disse:


> Quando me referia ao pda, seria para recolher informação em viagem, e depois descarragar para o pc. A minha dúvida é se haverá este sistema.
> 
> Grato pela atenção.



Quando se visualiza informação na Internet, esta não precisa de ser descarregada.
Pode ser visualizada quer num computador, quer num PDA, quer num telemóvel.
Não precisas de descarregar nada, porque o próprio software que vais utilizar para colocar a estação online se encarrega de gravar os dados, por isso eles nunca se perdem.


----------



## actioman (10 Fev 2009 às 22:53)

Onde comprar uma DAVIS VANTAGE PRO 2 PLUS e o que têm a mais por ser PLUS? 

Agradeço dicas, porque mais tardar, no Próximo Inverno Elvas poderá ficar online  .
A minha ideia é deixar a estação ligada por fios, pois o wireless por vezes falha com os routers das imediações, não é assim? Ou as Davis são imunes a este tipo de interferências?

O meu obrigado desde já!


----------



## ecobcg (10 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*

olá!

Podes comprar uma estação destas na loja Gestel ou na Loja Náutica.

A diferença da estação Plus é que tem mais os sensores de radiação solar e de Ultravioletas.

Quanto à questão dos routers e wireless, poderão ocorrer interferências se as frequências usadas nos aparelhos forem iguais, julgo eu.

PS: Peço aos administradores que possam anular este post, pois já o coloquei como reply á questão do actionman no outro tópico. Obrigado.


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2009 às 00:53)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



ecobcg disse:


> olá!
> 
> Podes comprar uma estação destas na loja Gestel ou na Loja Náutica.
> 
> ...



Obrigado ecobcg 
Já estive a ver esses dois sites, o da Gestel não funciona e o da Náutica até me tive de sentar, a Plus wireless à volta de 2000 €!  

E lá fora, não se conseguirão melhores preços? Alguém tem a experiência de alguma loja, preferentemente na UE, pois os amigos das _alfas_ estão sempre à espreita e as taxas pesam!


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2009 às 09:39)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



actioman disse:


> Obrigado ecobcg
> Já estive a ver esses dois sites, o da Gestel não funciona e o da Náutica até me tive de sentar, a Plus wireless à volta de 2000 €!
> 
> E lá fora, não se conseguirão melhores preços? Alguém tem a experiência de alguma loja, preferentemente na UE, pois os amigos das _alfas_ estão sempre à espreita e as taxas pesam!



Olá,

Dá uma vista de olhos neste site. É de uma loja na Grécia, mas eles enviam para cá!!
Tem uns preços mais em conta.


----------



## Kraliv (11 Fev 2009 às 11:12)

O melhor sítio para comprar na UE, quanto a mim, é aqui 


http://www.wml-weathershop.de/wml-weathershop/en/produkte_wettercenter_01.html



Davis Vantage Pro 2 custa 565€ + 10€ portes


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2009 às 01:54)

Obrigado novamente ao ecobcg! Loja com preços já mais em conta .

E obrigado igualmente ao Kraliv, grande achado essa loja na Alemanha, Uma redução substancial! 

Vamos ver, tenho de ir fazendo continhas . Ainda me fico mas é no termómetro e já está!


----------



## RMira (12 Fev 2009 às 15:11)

Boas,

Hoje fui buscar uma ao Lidl...espero que pelo menos dê para funcionar minimamente


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2009 às 19:03)

Boas.
Se por acaso alguém souber, tinha uma questão para vos colocar.


Oregon Scientific WMR100N *(RE-ENG)*

Alguém sabe o que isto a negrito quer dizer?
São as comuns WMR100N, ou algo é diferente?
Pergunto, porque aqui em baixo, estão a um preço que julgo mais baixo que o normal...

http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B163120/cid/6042/Oregon_Scientific_WMR100N_(RE_ENG)/



Já agora, e como à partida o sítio onde irá ser colocada vai ser de acesso difícil (telhado do prédio, que implica pedir ao condomínio para lá ir mudar baterias, o que não é nada fácil), que acham desta? -

http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B169206/cid/6042/La_Crosse_Technology_WS2350/#


----------



## duncan (20 Fev 2009 às 15:12)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Condições e standards de instalação*

boas, podem me disser onde poderei comprar a estaçao,davis vantage pro2 e seu preço.obrigado


----------



## Gor (20 Fev 2009 às 15:20)

So por curiosidade!

Não conhecia esta versão, deve ser muito pratica.
18.9€ na Pixmania

Oregon Barómetro de Bolso EB313





Previsões meteorológicas por ícones, apresentação das temperaturas e da humidade, memória da temperatura/humidade mínima e máxima, hora e calendário, alarme crescendo e com repetição, alerta meteorológico, indicação da tendência da pressão atmosférica, fases da Lua, iluminada com HiGlo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Fev 2009 às 15:27)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Condições e standards de instalação*



duncan disse:


> boas, podem me disser onde poderei comprar a estaçao,davis vantage pro2 e seu preço.obrigado



Depende do modelo Pro2 que pretendas.


Há vários modelos da Davis Vantage:

6152 (versão base Vantage Pro2)
6153 (inclui Fan-Aspirated Radiation Shield [FARS 24h])
6162 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + sensor UV + sensor solar)
6163 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + FARS 24h + sensor UV + sensor solar)


Se comprares pelo ebay alemão ou americano (este último aparentemente mais barato, mas depois está sujeito a taxas alfandegárias e outros direitos aduaneiros) estes serão os preços, falando por alto *(os preços baixaram)*:

6152 (cerca de 550 €)
6153 (cerca de 760 €)
6162 (cerca de 900 €)
6163 (cerca de 1180 €)


Estes preços são muito generalistas e já estou a incluir as taxas alfandegárias no preço final dos produtos Davis para simplificar aquilo que te quero dizer, claro que podes encontrar um pouco mais barato, mas também encontras muito mais caro, se for preciso.

Em Portugal, para te dar uma ideia, a mais barata fica acima dos 800 € e o modelo 6163 ascende aos 2000 €, pelo que comprar cá parece não ser muito compensatório.


Atenção: Os preços que referi não incluem o datalogger com o software WeatherLink, que é o que irá permitir a ligação da estação ao computador e à Internet.
Este aparelho custa cerca de 160 €, já com os portes e taxas incluídos, que se deverão somar ao preço-base de cada uma das estações.


No final, para dar o exemplo, um modelo que custe 420 € no país onde compras - vindo de fora da União Europeia - irá estar sujeito aos portes (cerca de 50 €) e a 20 % de IVA, a algumas taxas mistério de valor reduzido (cerca de 5 €) e o datalogger também estará sujeito a taxas alfandegárias.


Assim, o modelo 6152 (por alto);

420 € + 50 € + 20 % = 564 € (estação + portes + alfândega)

+ datalogger (cerca de 160 €) 

= 

~ 720 €


Tudo isto, cálculos feitos de forma muito grosseira e muito por alto, mas penso que dá para ter uma ideia de como as coisas se processam. 


---


Mas, apesar de os preços não serem propriamente baixos, são estações de excelente qualidade e fiabilidade, pelo que - se quiseres a minha opinião - afirmo com toda a certeza que são estações que valem a pena.
Se tiveres possibilidades financeiras para comprar material Davis, não hesites, pois a sua robustez e durabilidade compensam bastante o dinheiro que se dá por ele.


----------



## duncan (20 Fev 2009 às 20:13)

obrigado,pela informaçao,de facto sao caras,mas vou tentar comprar mas nao agora.mais uns meses.agora estou emv crise financeira,tal como o nosso pais


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2009 às 22:05)

duncan disse:


> obrigado,pela informaçao,de facto sao caras,mas vou tentar comprar mas nao agora.mais uns meses.agora estou emv crise financeira,tal como o nosso pais



E porque não uma Oregon? Está mesmo fora de questão? Sempre ficava a metade do preço...


----------



## CT1ETE (20 Fev 2009 às 23:10)

Kraliv disse:


> O melhor sítio para comprar na UE, quanto a mim, é aqui
> 
> 
> http://www.wml-weathershop.de/wml-weathershop/en/produkte_wettercenter_01.html
> ...



Atenção que este preço não inclui o Weatherlink e respectivo Datalogger. Para isso são mais cerca de 120 euros.


----------



## Kraliv (21 Fev 2009 às 00:33)

CT1ETE disse:


> *Atenção que este preço não inclui o Weatherlink e respectivo Datalogger.* Para isso são mais cerca de 120 euros.






Mas mesmo assim, a meu ver, é talvez o melhor preço que arranjas na Europa


----------



## duncan (21 Fev 2009 às 16:57)

Minho disse:


> E porque não uma Oregon? Está mesmo fora de questão? Sempre ficava a metade do preço...




nao me importo comprar uma oregon mas será que sao fiáveis,e tem abrigo para o sensor da temperatura?


----------



## duncan (21 Fev 2009 às 17:05)

a Estaçao METEOMASTERE WMR 928 NX custa 269euros e ja traz o datalogger e software.oque axam desta?


----------



## duncan (21 Fev 2009 às 17:33)

outra questao,è possivel comprar uma estaçao da oregon que seja mais barata, e comprar o datalogger á parte?


----------



## Minho (21 Fev 2009 às 19:41)

Depende, a 928/968 não trazem datalogger e o que existe nem sequer é da Oregon, é de um outro fabricante qualquer. A WMR200 penso que o datalogger está na própria consola por isso não é possível adquirir à parte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Fev 2009 às 20:17)

duncan disse:


> nao me importo comprar uma oregon mas será que sao fiáveis,e tem abrigo para o sensor da temperatura?



As Oregon também são bastante boas, embora não sejam tanto quanto as Davis.
Nenhuma traz abrigo para o termo-higrómetro; se o pretenderes terás de comprar um à parte, preferencialmente um radiation shield passivo da Davis, que é compatível e se adequa aos termo-higrómetros de qualquer marca de estações.
Um radiation shield deste tipo anda entre os 80 e os 90 €, de grosso modo.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mar 2009 às 17:39)

Boa tarde,

Gostaria de colocar uma pequena dúvida técnica:
O anemómetro é o instrumento que mede a velocidade do vento. Qual o nome técnico da parte que indica a direcção do vento? É só cata-vento ou existe alguma outra especificação mais técnica?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2009 às 17:50)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Gostaria de colocar uma pequena dúvida técnica:
> O anemómetro é o instrumento que mede a velocidade do vento. Qual o nome técnico da parte que indica a direcção do vento? É só cata-vento ou existe alguma outra especificação mais técnica?



Wind vane.


----------



## ct5iul (13 Abr 2009 às 11:40)

Bom dia  o lidl tem uma nova estação em http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20090420.p.Estacao_Meteorologica


----------



## Brunomc (13 Abr 2009 às 12:25)

> Bom dia  o lidl tem uma nova estação em http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages..._Meteorologica



era fixe se também tivesse disponivel aqui no lidl de Vendas Novas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2009 às 12:31)

Desta vez só está há venda em Lisboa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Abr 2009 às 12:31)

Brunomc disse:


> era fixe se também tivesse disponivel aqui no lidl de Vendas Novas...



A promoção apenas incide no distrito de Lisboa; tens de dar cá um saltinho.


----------



## Veterano (13 Abr 2009 às 16:03)

Comprei hoje num LIDL um relógio digital multifunções. Para além do trivial, possui uma bússola, dá uma previsão básica do tempo, mas essencialmente tem incorporados um *altímetro, um barómetro e um termómetro*, que teriam sido muito úteis na nossa caminhada na Sanabria.

  A estética é agradável, bastante leve no peso.

  Preço: 39€, com garantia de 5 anos.

  Nota: para os amantes de ski, possibilita uma série de informações através de um "computador".


----------



## jvitor (13 Abr 2009 às 17:00)

Boa tarde 
Ofereceram-me uma estação meteorológica da LA CROSSE TECHNOLOGY, a WD450, ela diz funcionar pelo sinal "Star Meteo", gostava de saber se alguem me sabe dizer se em portugal ha alguma hipotese de funcionar, não me parece..mas não percebo nada disto..
obrigado!


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Abr 2009 às 20:20)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Desta vez só está há venda em Lisboa



Se ainda fosse só desta vez....

Já a anterior também foi só no distrito de Lisboa e eu não consegui encontrar, e fui a Sacavém, Xabregas, Alvaláxia, Prior velho, entre outras e nada. 

A estação que trazia anemómetro e pluviómetro também penso que era só na parte sul e centro sul do país.

Estamos mal cá para cima...

Mas sem ser do Lidl, alguém sabe se se consegue arranjar uma estação com ligação ao PC e online por menos de 200€? 
O que gostava mesmo era uma Davis mas essas são um bocado caras.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2009 às 20:34)

jvitor disse:


> Boa tarde
> Ofereceram-me uma estação meteorológica da LA CROSSE TECHNOLOGY, a WD450, ela diz funcionar pelo sinal "Star Meteo", gostava de saber se alguem me sabe dizer se em portugal ha alguma hipotese de funcionar, não me parece..mas não percebo nada disto..
> obrigado!



Bem-vindo ao fórum *jvitor*! 


Claro que funciona! 

Basta ligares a consola, depois o sensor que transmite a temperatura, esperar que a consola apanhe o sinal emitido pelo sensor e está feito.

O sinal "Star Meteo" serve apenas para acertar automaticamente a hora e data. Mas podes fazer isso manualmente.


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2009 às 20:41)

AnDré disse:


> O sinal "Star Meteo" serve apenas para acertar automaticamente a hora e data. Mas podes fazer isso manualmente.



Aparentemente algumas estações para além da data/hora podem receber uma previsão do tempo para vários dias por satélite. Mas parece-me que a cobertura deve ser limitada a França (eles falam de uma cobertura de 97% em França) e se calhar este modelo que é de entrada de gama deve mesmo ser só o sinal da data/hora. Nunca tinha ouvido falar disto.



> *Les prévisions météo affichées par les stations STAR METEO sont-elles fiables ?*
> Les prévisions météo transmises à la station ont été recueillies par des météorologues professionnels, qui travaillent dans les services officiels et nationaux de plusieurs pays d’Europe. Ces données sont ensuite compilées et ordonnées numériquement pour leur utilisation par STAR METEO pour la France. La qualité des prévisions météo est donc celle de tous les services météo des grands média (Télévision notamment) puisque les informations de base proviennent des mêmes sources. Seule différence : les informations de STAR METEO sont plus détaillées et localisées que les informations publiées par les grands média.






> *L'appareil a été mis en service depuis plus de 6 Heures, mais je n'ai toujours pas de réception des données météorologiques. Pourquoi ?*
> La couverture nationale (hors Corse) est quasi-totale (97% du territoire français), mais il subsiste des zones géographiques où le signal risque de ne pas passer (certaines vallées très encaissées, notamment dans les Hautes Alpes ou au cœur du Massif Central -dans les environs du Larzac- reçoivent les ondes de façon très aléatoire). Un autre facteur important à prendre en compte est le climat extérieur : • Un temps très bouché (brouillard dense, fortes chutes de pluie ou de neige), va compliquer la réception (interférer). • De la même façon, un temps particulièrement clair (très dégagé), ou un temps qui accroît la pollution atmosphérique vont avoir un effet négatif sur la qualité de réception. D’une façon générale, nous conseillons d’attendre au minimum 36 heures après insertion des piles avant de considérer une « non-réception ». En effet, selon l’environnement, et les interférences possibles, la réception peut devenir possible à certaines heures alors qu’elle ne l’était pas auparavant. Par ailleurs, et en confirmation des très nombreux tests effectués à travers toute la France avant la mise sur le marché de ce produit, la transmission est mieux reçue dans certaines pièces d’une maison ou d’un appartement que dans d’autres. NOTA : il est important de n’activer aucune fonction pendant le processus de réception. Donc de ne toucher aucun bouton jusqu’à réception des données de synchronisation, à savoir l’heure, le calendrier et les données par défaut (Département 75).



http://www.starmeteo.fr/services_star_meteo/faq_star_meteo.php


----------



## jvitor (15 Abr 2009 às 15:41)

pois..eu ja tentei por tudo tentar obter algum sinal mas acho que nao da mesmo


----------



## Iceberg (27 Abr 2009 às 23:18)

Alguém quer dar uma opinião sobre ume estação meteo que estou a pensar compar na Media Mkt de Braga, por € 49,00 aprox. :

OREGON SCIENTIFIC BAR388HG

Aprovada ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2009 às 07:31)

Iceberg disse:


> Alguém quer dar uma opinião sobre ume estação meteo que estou a pensar compar na Media Mkt de Braga, por € 49,00 aprox. :
> 
> OREGON SCIENTIFIC BAR388HG
> 
> Aprovada ?



Apesar de aparentemente cara para as funções de medição de temperatura e humidade, apresenta uma boa relação qualidade/preço, visto que é uma Oregon e deverá ter uma maior robustez ou durabilidade do que uma do LIDL.
Estas dificilmente se estragam com a habitual humidade do ar e costumam durar alguns anos, acho que ficas bem servido para as funções que tem e, pelo preço, não se pode pedir muito mais.


Características da estação meteorológica BAR388HG:

Relógio rádio controlado com calendário (5 idiomas), alarme e snooze
Temperatura e humidade interior e exterior através de sensor remoto sem fios
Indicador do nível de conforto
Tendência de temperatura e humidade
Admite até 3 sensores (1 incluído - THGN132)
Alerta de temperatura e humidade: Alta e baixa
Alerta de gelo
Fases lunares
Pressão atmosférica e tendência de presão


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Abr 2009 às 09:50)

Estou prestes a investir numa estação metereológica de melhor qualidade...
Estou absolutamente dividido entre a Oregon WMR200 e a 928mx...
Não sendo factor de desempate entre ambas o preço, e visto que não tenciono colocar, para já, os dados na net, além de que o anemómetro não irá ficar a dar dados reais, por não o poder instalar no telhado, gostaria de saber a vossa opinião acerca de ambas...


----------



## Iceberg (28 Abr 2009 às 13:41)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Apesar de aparentemente cara para as funções de medição de temperatura e humidade, apresenta uma boa relação qualidade/preço, visto que é uma Oregon e deverá ter uma maior robustez ou durabilidade do que uma do LIDL.
> Estas dificilmente se estragam com a habitual humidade do ar e costumam durar alguns anos, acho que ficas bem servido para as funções que tem e, pelo preço, não se pode pedir muito mais.
> 
> 
> ...




Não memoriza e regista temperatura máxima e mínima do dia ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2009 às 14:00)

Iceberg disse:


> Não memoriza e regista temperatura máxima e mínima do dia ?



Acho que apenas regista os extremos absolutos, pelo que deve ser necessário apagar os extremos todos os dias.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2009 às 14:04)

mr. phillip disse:


> Estou prestes a investir numa estação metereológica de melhor qualidade...
> Estou absolutamente dividido entre a Oregon WMR200 e a 928mx...
> Não sendo factor de desempate entre ambas o preço, e visto que não tenciono colocar, para já, os dados na net, além de que o anemómetro não irá ficar a dar dados reais, por não o poder instalar no telhado, gostaria de saber a vossa opinião acerca de ambas...



A Oregon WMR200 tem uma vantagem sobre a 928NX (europeia) e a 968 (americana); o sensor de medição UV.
Mas se não o podes colocar no telhado a apanhar sol durante todo o dia, de nada te irá servir esse sensor.
Não poderes colocar sensores no telhado é péssimo, pois ficas, desde logo, sem condições para fazer medições de vento, de precipitação e UV, para além de os registos de temperatura não apresentarem o maior rigor possível e ser mais complicado instalar os sensores nessas condições.
Não tens mesmo hipótese de colocar o que quer que seja no telhado ?


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Abr 2009 às 18:15)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A Oregon WMR200 tem uma vantagem sobre a 928NX (europeia) e a 968 (americana); o sensor de medição UV.
> Mas se não o podes colocar no telhado a apanhar sol durante todo o dia, de nada te irá servir esse sensor.
> Não poderes colocar sensores no telhado é péssimo, pois ficas, desde logo, sem condições para fazer medições de vento, de precipitação e UV, para além de os registos de temperatura não apresentarem o maior rigor possível e ser mais complicado instalar os sensores nessas condições.
> Não tens mesmo hipótese de colocar o que quer que seja no telhado ?



No telhado não dá para colocar nada, pois além de necessitar de autorização do condomínio, o próprio telhado é complicado para lá fazer instalações.
Quanto ao sensor de temperatura não há problema pois o mesmo vai ficar onde está o actual e que dá leituras muito boas, pois está numa parede virada a norte, nunca apanha sol, nem radiação difusa.
O sensor de precipitação também dá para desenrascar, pois ficará bem exposto.
Só mesmo  o anemómetro ficará sem poder registar vento de sul, e por isso é que também não vou colocar dados na net nem querer certificá-los.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2009 às 19:04)

mr. phillip disse:


> No telhado não dá para colocar nada, pois além de necessitar de autorização do condomínio, o próprio telhado é complicado para lá fazer instalações.
> Quanto ao sensor de temperatura não há problema pois o mesmo vai ficar onde está o actual e que dá leituras muito boas, pois está numa parede virada a norte, nunca apanha sol, nem radiação difusa.
> O sensor de precipitação também dá para desenrascar, pois ficará bem exposto.
> Só mesmo  o anemómetro ficará sem poder registar vento de sul, e por isso é que também não vou colocar dados na net nem querer certificá-los.



Mesmo assim os dados vão ser bastante subjectivos, pois a radiação difusa chega a qualquer lado, por mais resguardado que seja.
Com certeza reparas que, apesar da bastante razoável fiabilidade dos teus dados de temperatura, no geral, nos dias de maior nebulosidade, as temperaturas tendem a ficar um pouco inflacionadas, em certos casos a inflação pode chegar aos 3 ºC sem a utilização de um radiation shield; as próprias paredes fazem efeito térmico e a radiação reflectida pelas nuvens chega a toda a parte.
Mesmo ignorando o pormenor do termo-higrómetro, relativamente ao pluviómetro, o ideal é que ele esteja exposto à queda de precipitação de todos os quadrantes.
Em eventos meteorológicos mais intensos, em que a chuva venha puxada a vento de Sul, o pluviómetro poderá não registar a precipitação devida; tudo tem a sua influência no rigor da obtenção dos dados de todas as variáveis.
Como sabes, conta e muito a tua ambição para este projecto da compra de uma estação e prezo essa tua força de vontade, assim como a de qualquer pessoa, mas na instalação de uma estação é conveniente que esta mostre alguma qualidade, pois uma instalação não adequada não irá proporcionar um bom aproveitamento dos recursos da estação e o próprio material acaba por ser sub-utilizado, em suma, ninguém tira um bom partido da sua estação, nem que ela seja uma Vaisala, se a mesma não estiver instalada nas mínimas condições, o mais idênticas possível às condições-padrão.
Na realidade, algumas pessoas valorizam não apenas o material em si e a sua qualidade, mas também a utilização que lhe é dada, assim como o empenho e esforço que lhe são dedicados, por fim a mostrar dados o mais representativos possível.
Encara isto como uma motivação para a continuação do teu (bom) trabalho e como uma forma de o melhorares ainda mais e saberes como o fazer, começando pelo rigor das medições e não como uma repreensão.
Longe de mim repreender alguém, faço questão que isso fique sempre claro e é óbvio que, mesmo não tendo uma estação profissional instalada em condições-padrão, é sempre melhor ter uma em condições pouco recomendáveis do que não a ter, pois desse modo haveria poucos dados aqui no fórum, pois é uma percentagem relativamente reduzida a que respeita às pessoas que possuem estações instaladas em condições ideais; eu próprio não tenho a estação meteorológica de Moscavide instalada em condições-padrão ao nível do solo, mas cumpro esses parâmetros mínimos à risca no telhado do prédio, local onde a estação se encontra instalada.
Mas é óbvio que instalações são sempre instalações e serão sempre discutíveis, o que importa é que os dados tenham o mínimo de representatividade e até agora estás a consegui-lo; tu e a esmagadora maioria dos membros do fórum e, com certeza, ao longo do tempo irão conseguir encontrar soluções melhores.
Apesar da minha aparente dureza com estas questões do rigor, eu e outros membros mais «exigentes» admiramos e valorizamos bastante as vossas intenções no âmbito da meteorologia.
Parabéns a todos pelo vosso empenho e força de vontade para a continuação deste projecto !


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Abr 2009 às 22:21)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mesmo assim os dados vão ser bastante subjectivos, pois a radiação difusa chega a qualquer lado, por mais resguardado que seja.
> Com certeza reparas que, apesar da bastante razoável fiabilidade dos teus dados de temperatura, no geral, nos dias de maior nebulosidade, as temperaturas tendem a ficar um pouco inflacionadas, em certos casos a inflação pode chegar aos 3 ºC sem a utilização de um radiation shield; as próprias paredes fazem efeito térmico e a radiação reflectida pelas nuvens chega a toda a parte.
> Mesmo ignorando o pormenor do termo-higrómetro, relativamente ao pluviómetro, o ideal é que ele esteja exposto à queda de precipitação de todos os quadrantes.
> Em eventos meteorológicos mais intensos, em que a chuva venha puxada a vento de Sul, o pluviómetro poderá não registar a precipitação devida; tudo tem a sua influência no rigor da obtenção dos dados de todas as variáveis.
> ...



Daniel, longe de mim tomar as tuas palavras como repreensão, nada disso.
Tens toda a razão no que dizes, nomeadamente no que respeita ao facto de o pluviómetro não apanhar bem precipitação se a mesma vier tocada a vento de sul, mas é a unica hipótese que tenho, pois o telhado está, de momento, fora de questão, sem prejuízo de começar a verificar melhor essa opção.
Além disso, os dados são para "consumo próprio", mais do que para divulgação, pois aí apenas considero que a temperatura (e futuramente a HR)está nos "conformes".
Agora sinto é a necessidade de melhorar o material que tenho, que não é compatível com o gosto que tenho por esta temática, e daí a vontade de investir.
É provável que a decisão penda para a 928, pois não vale a pena estar a investir demais, e além disso, dada a sua versatilidade a nível de colocação dos sensores, permite-me ir fazendo todo o tipo de experiências com facilidade.
E, como dizes, mais vale ter uma estação boa em condições menos boas, do que não ter nenhuma...
É uma questão de jogar com as condicionantes que tenho (neste caso o não acesso ao telhado)...


----------



## ct5iul (6 Mai 2009 às 16:21)

Boas aqui fica mais uma estação barata e interessante  pena estar esgotada pois estava a pensar oferecer uma a minha sogra 

http://www.xloja.com/estacao-meteorologica-radiografica-p-304.html


----------



## m_calado (8 Mai 2009 às 19:22)

*Estação La Crosse Ws2 550*

Caros Amigos,

O Autódromo Internacional do Algarve adquiriu recentemente uma estação meteorologica La Crosse modelo Ws2 550. O software que vem com esta estação não é do nosso agrado, assim tentei instalar o Virtual Weather Station e o Weather Display, em ambos tive o mesmo problema, não consigo a ligação entre a consola e o software, no que vem com a estação a ligação é automática sem necessidade de configuração e começo logo a receber/visualizar os dados provenientes da consola, mas nestes programas não o consigo fazer.

A ligação da consola ao PC é por um simples cabo USB e não consigo configurar esta ligação em nenhum destes dois softwares.

Agradecia imenso a ajuda de alguém com know how que me esclarecesse como o fazer.

Agradeço contacto via e-mail para migcalado@hotmail.com ou aqui no forum.

Muito obrigado desde já pela vossa colaboração, cumprimentos,

Miguel C. Calado Glória


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2009 às 19:34)

*Re: Estação La Crosse Ws2 550*



m_calado disse:


> Caros Amigos,
> 
> O Autódromo Internacional do Algarve adquiriu recentemente uma estação meteorologica La Crosse modelo Ws2 550. O software que vem com esta estação não é do nosso agrado, assim tentei instalar o Virtual Weather Station e o Weather Display, em ambos tive o mesmo problema, não consigo a ligação entre a consola e o software, no que vem com a estação a ligação é automática sem necessidade de configuração e começo logo a receber/visualizar os dados provenientes da consola, mas nestes programas não o consigo fazer.
> 
> ...



Se o problema se mantem em diferentes programas, é porque o problema está na estação ou no computador. Alguns computadores menos recentes dão problemas nas ligações USB (já tem havido outros foristas com esse problema), como primeira sugestão exprimentaria testar a estação num outro computador, recente de preferência. Se mesmo assim os problemas persistirem então poderá ser a estação a ter algum problema, ou o cabo.


----------



## m_calado (8 Mai 2009 às 19:44)

Caro Vince,

desde já obrigado pela celere resposta, o computador é recente e a consola comunica perfeitamente com o programa que vem com a estação, pelo que deduso que quer a consola quer o cabo estejam bons.

O problema é que não encontro nas definições de ligação (dos programas) a indicação da estação Ws2 550, via USB.

Já tentei ligar com quase todas as estações que estão listadas mas com nenhuma destas recebi os dados.

Alguma ideia para resolver este impasse ou como?

Obrigado, cumprimentos,

Miguel C. Calado Glória


----------



## HotSpot (8 Mai 2009 às 20:02)

Bem-vindo ao Fórum.

No Weather-Display, tem que seleccionar conforme na imagem em anexo. Atenção à nota dentro dos ( )


----------



## m_calado (8 Mai 2009 às 20:09)

Caro HotSpot,

Obrigado pela ajuda, já tentei, e começou a dar um erro na aquisição de dados, não chegou a mostrar os dados recebidos. Vou desinstalar o software e voltar a instalar de novo só assinalando essa opção, talvés consiga dessa maneira.

Obrigado, cumprimentos,

Miguel C. Calado Glória


----------



## Costa (16 Mai 2009 às 17:22)

Alguém me consegue sugerir uma estação? Aonde é que posso comprar?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mai 2009 às 21:12)

Costa disse:


> Alguém me consegue sugerir uma estação? Aonde é que posso comprar?



Depende da utilização que lhe queiras dar e das condições que tenhas para a instalar.

É aconselhável comprá-la na Internet, pois é difícil arranjar boas estações a bons preços em lojas físicas.


----------



## Costa (17 Mai 2009 às 13:15)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Depende da utilização que lhe queiras dar e das condições que tenhas para a instalar.
> 
> É aconselhável comprá-la na Internet, pois é difícil arranjar boas estações a bons preços em lojas físicas.



Eu queria uma que não fosse nada de profissional e muito complicado de mexer. Apenas algo que me desse para ver temperaturas, pressões, humidade, etc. registar as temperaturas máximas e minimas do dia e por ai fora

Podias dar alguns links para páginas de confiança aonde se vendem?


----------



## vinc7e (17 Mai 2009 às 15:14)

Costa disse:


> Eu queria uma que não fosse nada de profissional e muito complicado de mexer. Apenas algo que me desse para ver temperaturas, pressões, humidade, etc. registar as temperaturas máximas e minimas do dia e por ai fora
> 
> Podias dar alguns links para páginas de confiança aonde se vendem?



Falando de lojas "fisicas" a MediaMarkt tem algumas estações a preços interessantes 

e, a ultima vez que la fui (à loja de Braga) estavam todas com 20% - 30% de desconto. . .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2009 às 15:42)

Costa disse:


> Eu queria uma que não fosse nada de profissional e muito complicado de mexer. Apenas algo que me desse para ver temperaturas, pressões, humidade, etc. registar as temperaturas máximas e minimas do dia e por ai fora
> 
> Podias dar alguns links para páginas de confiança aonde se vendem?



Para esse efeito, estações relativamente básicas chegam.

Lojas como o Lidl, a Media Markt, e por aí adiante têm o que procuras e a preços que não devem ultrapassar os 50 a 60 €, para tudo isso que pretendes.

É uma questão de lá ires e veres o que melhor se adequa às tuas necessidades.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mai 2009 às 16:31)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Para esse efeito, estações relativamente básicas chegam.
> 
> Lojas como o Lidl, a Media Markt, e por aí adiante têm o que procuras e a preços que não devem ultrapassar os 50 a 60 €, para tudo isso que pretendes.
> 
> É uma questão de lá ires e veres o que melhor se adequa às tuas necessidades.



Olá Daniel 

Aproveito este seguimento para perguntar (caso ainda não minimamente respondido; pelo menos a minha dúvida persiste!) qual o grau de fiabilidade dos dados emitidos por estas estações meteorológicas de baixo custo? 
Serão as possíveis margens de erro consideradas aceitáveis ou incomportáveis?
Gostava de adquirir uma mas estas dúvidas têm condicionado a minha decisão na compra.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2009 às 17:14)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá Daniel
> 
> Aproveito este seguimento para perguntar (caso ainda não minimamente respondido; pelo menos a minha dúvida persiste!) qual o grau de fiabilidade dos dados emitidos por estas estações meteorológicas de baixo custo?
> Serão as possíveis margens de erro consideradas aceitáveis ou incomportáveis?
> Gostava de adquirir uma mas estas dúvidas têm condicionado a minha decisão na compra.



A margem de erro nas leituras não costuma variar muito.
Alguns dos motivos das discrepâncias ao nível do preço de produtos com níveis de qualidade diferentes são, essencialmente, a taxa de actualização dos dados, o nível de alcance do sinal e o nível da quantidade de variáveis observáveis pelas diferentes estações.
Às vezes, mais importante do que a estação em si, é a qualidade da instalação da mesma e a forma como nos servimos dela.


----------



## MacBubols (18 Mai 2009 às 22:20)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A margem de erro nas leituras não costuma variar muito.
> Alguns dos motivos das discrepâncias ao nível do preço de produtos com níveis de qualidade diferentes são, essencialmente, a taxa de actualização dos dados, o nível de alcance do sinal e o nível da quantidade de variáveis observáveis pelas diferentes estações.
> Às vezes, mais importante do que a estação em si, é a qualidade da instalação da mesma e a forma como nos servimos dela.



Falando de estação,  a propósito a  WMR928NX da Oregon é boa? Aqui no Brasil custa R$ 2.499,00. Vale a pena?
Abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2009 às 16:34)

MacBubols disse:


> Falando de estação,  a propósito a  WMR928NX da Oregon é boa? Aqui no Brasil custa R$ 2.499,00. Vale a pena?
> Abraço



É boa e traz tudo o que se pretende numa estação meteorológica, apesar de não trazer de série um sensor UV, mas em qualquer modelo da Oregon terás de adquirir um abrigo à parte, normalmente um radiation shield, o que deverá custar cerca de 80 US $.

Não sei como são os preços no Brasil mas, se a achares cara, encomenda dos Estados Unidos, costuma compensar importar equipamento, apesar das taxas alfândegárias, mas não sei como isso funciona no Brasil.


----------



## ct5iul (23 Mai 2009 às 12:44)

Aqui fica uma loja em Portugal (Alfragide) que vende Estações Meteorológicas TEXAS WEATHER 

http://www.cartil.pt/html/cl_cctv_po.html


----------



## AJB (9 Jun 2009 às 09:34)

Muito bom dia. Sou frequentador assiduo (apenas em leitura) deste forum, pois adoro meteorologia e também porque por questões profissionais (trabalho na prevenção e planeamento de incêndios florestais) necessito, sendo este forum uma "ferramenta" importantissima no planeamento que faço. Uma das coisas que gostaria de instalar era uma mini estação meteorologica, pois assim poderia diariamente saber, ou melhor prever, o estado do tempo e assim prever, novamente, o comportamento do fogo. Assim, gostaria que me ajudassem se fosse possivel a saber onde posso comprar(no Porto) alguns equipamentos (baratos de preferencia mas com qualidade) para saber a temperatura, a precipitação, velocidade e direcção do vento e teores de humidade. Desculpem este "a vontade" com que expus e pedi opiniões, mas se me pudessem ajudar ficaria muito agradecido...


----------



## vitamos (9 Jun 2009 às 09:48)

AJB disse:


> Muito bom dia. Sou frequentador assiduo (apenas em leitura) deste forum, pois adoro meteorologia e também porque por questões profissionais (trabalho na prevenção e planeamento de incêndios florestais) necessito, sendo este forum uma "ferramenta" importantissima no planeamento que faço. Uma das coisas que gostaria de instalar era uma mini estação meteorologica, pois assim poderia diariamente saber, ou melhor prever, o estado do tempo e assim prever, novamente, o comportamento do fogo. Assim, gostaria que me ajudassem se fosse possivel a saber onde posso comprar(no Porto) alguns equipamentos (baratos de preferencia mas com qualidade) para saber a temperatura, a precipitação, velocidade e direcção do vento e teores de humidade. Desculpem este "a vontade" com que expus e pedi opiniões, mas se me pudessem ajudar ficaria muito agradecido...



Olá AJB!

Certamente surgirão neste espaço respostas de membros com grande experiência ao nível de modelos possíveis e a melhor compra para o seu caso. Visto tratar-se de fins profissionais provavelmente a estação adequada será um modelo mais profissional, possivelmente marca Oregon ou Davis. Nestes casos aquilo que consta é que se torna muito mais acessível a compra pela Internet do que numa loja de  revenda. Mas como referi será certamente aqui aconselhado por outros membros mais experientes nessa temática.

Apenas queria deixar um pequeno "aparte" para um referência que fez na sua pergunta:

"_pois assim poderia diariamente saber, *ou melhor prever*, o estado do tempo e assim prever, novamente, o comportamento do fogo._"

Muitas vezes é referido erradamente que uma estação meteorológica "prevê" o tempo que faz. Apenas o esclarecimento que isto é errado! Quanto muito um sistema automático falível pode afiançar uma previsão rudimentar baseado na observação da variação de alguns parâmetros. Ou seja uma estação serve apenas para medir parâmetros meteorológicos e nunca para prever o tempo que vai fazer. Isso fica para os modelos físicos e matemáticos.

Agora obviamente que o comportamento do fogo pode ser estudado pela análise de parâmetros meteorológicos 

Votos de uma boa compra!


----------



## AJB (9 Jun 2009 às 10:02)

vitamos disse:


> Olá AJB!
> 
> Certamente surgirão neste espaço respostas de membros com grande experiência ao nível de modelos possíveis e a melhor compra para o seu caso. Visto tratar-se de fins profissionais provavelmente a estação adequada será um modelo mais profissional, possivelmente marca Oregon ou Davis. Nestes casos aquilo que consta é que se torna muito mais acessível a compra pela Internet do que numa loja de  revenda. Mas como referi será certamente aqui aconselhado por outros membros mais experientes nessa temática.
> 
> ...




Muito obrigado pelos esclarecimentos. Quanto à "previsão" que escrevi...talvez me tenha explicado mal. A previsão que me refiro é ao comportamento do fogo, isto é, de acordo com as indicações das estações meteorológicas (humidade, temperatura, precipitação e velocidade e direcção do vento), saberei com muito mais fiabilidade a humidade dos combustiveis florestais e assim prever melhor (até antecipar) o comportamento do fogo. De qualquer forma os meus agradecimentos pela resposta e esclarecimento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2009 às 10:57)

AJB disse:


> Uma das coisas que gostaria de instalar era uma mini estação meteorologica, pois assim poderia diariamente saber, ou melhor prever, o estado do tempo e assim prever, novamente, o comportamento do fogo. Assim, gostaria que me ajudassem se fosse possivel a saber onde posso comprar(no Porto) alguns equipamentos (baratos de preferencia mas com qualidade) para saber a temperatura, a precipitação, velocidade e direcção do vento e teores de humidade.



Olá, *AJB*. 

Parece que procuras uma Oregon ou uma Davis, mas acho que a tua decisão irá depender da utilização que pretendas dar ao equipamento, ao nível da precisão de medição de que necessitas e, obviamente, do preço do mesmo.
Para te esclarecer um pouco acerca desses aspectos, aqui fica uma ideia acerca das estações meteorológicas Oregon e Davis e dos seus constrastes.
As Davis, claramente superiores às Oregon, quer pela taxa de actualização dos dados, sensibilidade de medição do vento em quadrantes direccionais e intervalos de intensidade, maior precisão na medição da precipitação, com uma resolução pluviómetrica de 0,2 mm contra os 1,0 mm da Oregon (claramente melhor do que a Oregon neste aspecto), possibilidade de calibração de variáveis directamente na consola, alcance de sinal do ISS do módulo principal da estação (exterior) até à consola de 300 m e extensível até 2,7 km através de um repetidor de sinal, etc etc.
Muitos são os factores que nos poderão fazer optar por uma Davis ao invés de uma Oregon, mas o preço é também um factor de bastante importância, pelo que é importante ponderar bem a nossa escolha.


Quantos aos modelos Oregon mais competitivos (nenhum deles inclui um abrigo para o termo-higrómetro):

WMR100N (versão WMR100 com o termo-higrómetro separado do tubo do anemómetro, para que possa ser colocado no interior de um abrigo, normalmente um radiation shield - imprescindível para proteger os sensores da radiação solar e também da incidência de chuva, que deturparão os dados e poderão pôr em causa a integridade do sensor) - *cerca de 150 €*
*(encontra-se em lojas como a Media Markt e do mesmo ramo)*

WMR928NX/WMR968 (muito idêntica à anterior no que toca à fiabilidade e resolução dos sensores, mas com uma consola melhorada, com a função touchscreen; os sensores têm uma aparência diferente, mas os parâmetros de observação são muito idênticos) - *cerca de 230 €*
*(encontra-se no ebay americano e alemão; ter em atenção que se for comprada fora da UE irão incidir nela taxas alfandegárias - explicadas em baixo)*

WMR200 (inclui, de uma forma geral, tudo o que os anteriores incluem + sensor UV; o design dos sensores é diferente, mas os parâmetros de medição e resolução são bastante idênticos, a consola tem a função de touchscreen) - *cerca de 300 €*
*(encontra-se no ebay americano e alemão; ter em atenção que se for comprada fora da UE irão incidir nela taxas alfandegárias - explicadas em baixo)*


Há vários modelos da Davis Vantage:

6152 (versão base Vantage Pro2)
6153 (inclui Fan-Aspirated Radiation Shield [FARS 24h])
6162 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + sensor UV + sensor solar)
6163 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + FARS 24h + sensor UV + sensor solar)


Se comprares pelo ebay alemão ou americano (este último aparentemente mais barato, mas depois está sujeito a taxas alfandegárias e outros direitos aduaneiros) estes serão os preços, falando por alto *(os preços baixaram)*:

6152 (cerca de 550 €)
6153 (cerca de 760 €)
6162 (cerca de 900 €)
6163 (cerca de 1180 €)


Estes preços são muito generalistas e já estou a incluir as taxas alfandegárias no preço final dos produtos Davis para simplificar aquilo que te quero dizer, claro que podes encontrar um pouco mais barato, mas também encontras muito mais caro, se for preciso.

Em Portugal, para te dar uma ideia, a mais barata fica acima dos 800 € e o modelo 6163 ascende praticamente aos 2000 €, pelo que comprar cá parece não ser muito compensatório.


Atenção: Os preços que referi não incluem o datalogger com o software WeatherLink, que é o que irá permitir a ligação da estação ao computador e à Internet.
Este aparelho custa cerca de 160 €, já com os portes e taxas incluídos, que se deverão somar ao preço-base de cada uma das estações.


No final, para dar o exemplo, um modelo que custe 420 € no país onde compras - vindo de fora da União Europeia - irá estar sujeito aos portes (cerca de 50 €) e a 20 % de IVA, a algumas taxas mistério de valor reduzido (cerca de 5 €) e o datalogger também estará sujeito a taxas alfandegárias.


Assim, o modelo 6152 (por alto);

420 € + 50 € + 20 % = 564 € (estação + portes + alfândega)

+ datalogger (cerca de 160 €) 

= 

~ 720 €


Tudo isto, cálculos feitos de forma muito grosseira e muito por alto, mas penso que dá para ter uma ideia de como as coisas se processam. 

---

*Em Portugal, podes comprar material Davis na Gestel, em Linda-a-Velha.

Há também a alternativa de procurares no ebay americano ou alemão, não obstante tudo o que referi atrás.

Há também algumas alternativas dentro da Europa: http://www.ukweathershop.co.uk/acatalog/davis_instruments.html*

---


Mas, apesar de os preços não serem propriamente baixos, são estações de excelente qualidade e fiabilidade, pelo que - se quiseres a minha opinião - afirmo com toda a certeza que são estações que valem a pena.
Se tiveres possibilidades financeiras para comprar material Davis, não hesites, pois a sua robustez e durabilidade compensam bastante o dinheiro que se dá por ele.


----------



## ACalado (9 Jun 2009 às 13:24)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Olá, *AJB*.
> 
> Parece que procuras uma Oregon ou uma Davis, mas acho que a tua decisão irá depender da utilização que pretendas dar ao equipamento, ao nível da precisão de medição de que necessitas e, obviamente, do preço do mesmo.
> Para te esclarecer um pouco acerca desses aspectos, aqui fica uma ideia acerca das estações meteorológicas Oregon e Davis e dos seus constrastes.
> ...



Daniel a wmr100 não tem o termo-higrómetro separado do anemometro


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jun 2009 às 13:27)

spiritmind disse:


> Daniel a wmr100 não tem o termo-higrómetro separado do anemometro



A WMR100N tem


----------



## ACalado (9 Jun 2009 às 14:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> A WMR100N tem



Ya peço desculpa não reparei que era a N  sim a N tem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jun 2009 às 19:34)

spiritmind disse:


> Daniel a wmr100 não tem o termo-higrómetro separado do anemometro



Se vires com atenção, reparas que eu referi o modelo WMR100N, que tem o termo-higrómetro separado dos restantes instrumentos.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jun 2009 às 10:21)

Há algum equipamento de instrumentos meteorológicos, baratucho?

Termómetro, barómetro, anemómetro...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jun 2009 às 10:45)

Pedro disse:


> Há algum equipamento de instrumentos meteorológicos, baratucho?
> 
> Termómetro, barómetro, anemómetro...



A mais barata e melhor na relação preço/qualidade parece ser a Oregon WMR100N, que podes comprar em lojas portuguesas como a Media Markt e outras do ramo.

Se moras longe dessas lojas, grande parte delas faz distribuição ao domicílio.

Um equipamento como o que referi encontra-se a cerca de 150 €.*

---

*Consulta o post que dirigi ao *AJB*, neste mesmo tópico, parece adequar-se a ti.


----------



## Breitling (11 Jun 2009 às 11:16)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A mais barata e melhor na relação preço/qualidade parece ser a Oregon WMR100N, que podes comprar em lojas portuguesas como a Media Markt e outras do ramo.



Levando em conta a baixa (ou baixíssima) qualidade do protetor de radiação e do sensor de umidade da Oregon WMR100N, acho que a relação é favorável para a PCE-FWS20, também conhecida como Watson WX1080. Cerca de 80€ na Espanha. Por enquanto todas as que temos funcionando em Meteoclimatic estão dando bom resultado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jun 2009 às 11:23)

Breitling disse:


> Levando em conta a baixa (ou baixíssima) qualidade do protetor de radiação e do sensor de umidade da Oregon WMR100N, acho que a relação é favorável para a PCE-FWS20, também conhecida como Watson WX1080. Cerca de 80€ na Espanha. Por enquanto todas as que temos funcionando em Meteoclimatic estão dando bom resultado.



Mas independentemente da marca dos sensores é indispensável a instalação de um radiation shield para proteger os sensores dos efeitos da radiação quer directa quer difusa, recomendando-se o modelo *Davis Passive 7714*, que custa cerca de 85 €.


----------



## Breitling (11 Jun 2009 às 11:31)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mas independentemente da marca dos sensores é indispensável a instalação de um radiation shield para proteger os sensores dos efeitos da radiação quer directa quer difusa, recomendando-se o modelo *Davis Passive 7714*, que custa cerca de 85 €.



Efetivamente, tanto as Oregon como as PCE precisam disso.


----------



## ct5iul (1 Jul 2009 às 12:50)

Protector para sensor de temperatura em http://www.astroradio.com/516006.html


----------



## xico253 (7 Jul 2009 às 17:12)

Boa tarde,
Agradecia que me informassem sobre estações meteorológicas profissionais.
Necessito uma que meça a temperatura, a humidade, o vento, a precipitação, a radiação solar e que comunique com o pc.
Como não entendo nada sobre estações meteorológicas estou na esperança que me possam ajudar, indicando os modelos que preenchem os requisitos acima indicados.
Sem mais de momento despeço-me, agradecendo desde ja os vossos esclarecimentos.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jul 2009 às 17:16)

xico253 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Agradecia que me informassem sobre estações meteorológicas profissionais.
> Necessito uma que meça a temperatura, a humidade, o vento, a precipitação, a radiação solar e que comunique com o pc.
> Como não entendo nada sobre estações meteorológicas estou na esperança que me possam ajudar, indicando os modelos que preenchem os requisitos acima indicados.
> Sem mais de momento despeço-me, agradecendo desde ja os vossos esclarecimentos.



Oi Xico253, primeiro que tudo bem vindo a esta casa.

Para te podermos dar umas dicas sobre a estação que pretendes adquirir tudo tera muito a haver com o orçamento que podes dispensar, a partir dai podes começar a ter algumas ideias.

Um abraço e até ja.


----------



## xico253 (7 Jul 2009 às 17:24)

lsalvador disse:


> Oi Xico253, primeiro que tudo bem vindo a esta casa.
> 
> Para te podermos dar umas dicas sobre a estação que pretendes adquirir tudo tera muito a haver com o orçamento que podes dispensar, a partir dai podes começar a ter algumas ideias.
> 
> Um abraço e até ja.



De momento o orçamento não é limitativo, sendo óbvio que terá um peso na escolha do equipamento. 
Considero mais importante um equipamento de qualidade que preencha os requisitos, sendo que posteriormente para a escolha do equipamento terei em atençao o preço.
Assim poderiam orientar-me sendo que só mais tarde irei ter em atenção o preço do equipamento.
Muito Obrigado


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jul 2009 às 17:26)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Olá, *AJB*.
> 
> Parece que procuras uma Oregon ou uma Davis, mas acho que a tua decisão irá depender da utilização que pretendas dar ao equipamento, ao nível da precisão de medição de que necessitas e, obviamente, do preço do mesmo.
> Para te esclarecer um pouco acerca desses aspectos, aqui fica uma ideia acerca das estações meteorológicas Oregon e Davis e dos seus constrastes.
> ...



Utilizado o post anterior do nosso prezado colega Daniel Vilão podes ter uma ideia de preços e estações.


----------



## xico253 (8 Jul 2009 às 09:46)

lsalvador disse:


> Utilizado o post anterior do nosso prezado colega Daniel Vilão podes ter uma ideia de preços e estações.



Muito agradecido pela informação.


----------



## bisnaga33 (22 Jul 2009 às 03:05)

xico253 disse:


> Muito agradecido pela informação.



ola boa noite a todos sou um grande admirador do site e pela metereologia mas o meu problema e como ecomendar o strikealerta gostaria de saber como posso obter


----------



## Lousano (22 Jul 2009 às 10:02)

bisnaga33 disse:


> ola boa noite a todos sou um grande admirador do site e pela metereologia mas o meu problema e como ecomendar o strikealerta gostaria de saber como posso obter



Um dos membros estava a vender um produto desses:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/mercado/vendo-strikealert-3496.html


----------



## Magnusson (1 Set 2009 às 19:20)

Caros amigos, 

Vivo num apartamento com ambas as varandas fechadas, mas adorava ter uma estação metereológica ou algo do género, dentro desta lista:

http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductList/cid/6042/

Qual é que me aconselham?

Grande abraço!


----------



## Magnusson (4 Set 2009 às 16:39)

Ninguem me consegue ajudar please?


----------



## lsalvador (4 Set 2009 às 16:43)

Magnusson disse:


> Ninguem me consegue ajudar please?



Boa tarde,

Quais são as condições para por a estação? dá para por no telhado?

As oregon WMR100 e WMR100N no ebay arranjam-se a 45$ e 65$ respectivamente, mais transporte e alfandega.


----------



## Magnusson (7 Set 2009 às 00:17)

lsalvador disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Quais são as condições para por a estação? dá para por no telhado?
> 
> As oregon WMR100 e WMR100N no ebay arranjam-se a 45$ e 65$ respectivamente, mais transporte e alfandega.



Infelizmente creio que não deve dar para por no Telhado, é muito dificil por? Além disso duvido que tenha acesso...

Obrigado pela resposta!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Set 2009 às 00:35)

Magnusson disse:


> Infelizmente creio que não deve dar para por no Telhado, é muito dificil por? Além disso duvido que tenha acesso...
> 
> Obrigado pela resposta!



Se não for possível colocar no telhado, a qualidade dos dados ficará bastante comprometida e nunca irás tirar partido total do potencial de qualquer estação.

Sendo assim, para quê uma estação com anemómetro e pluviómetro se nunca irá recolher devidamente a precipitação nem medir correctamente a direcção e velocidade do vento ?

É bastante bom saber que alguém vai comprar uma estação de qualidade, mas uma boa instalação é imprescindível para usufruir ao máximo do potencial da estação e não parece que tal vá acontecer.

No teu caso, pareces só ter condições para instalar um termo-higrómetro e para tal nem precisas de gastar tanto dinheiro. Depois terás de instalar esse sensor numa vertente virada a Norte e posteriormente arranjar um abrigo.


----------



## DRC (13 Set 2009 às 16:57)

Eu tenho estado a pensar em comprar esta estação meteorológica.
Estação meteorologica WS2357
estava a pensar em pô-la na minha varanda, que apesar de ter pequenas dimensões, tem muito espaço do lado direito. A varanda está virada para sul/sudoeste. Gostaria de saber a vossa opinião e qual era a distância a que podia receber dados da estação na base.
Já agora, o preço que aparece é o preço definitivo? entrega, IVA etc?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2009 às 20:15)

DRC disse:


> Eu tenho estado a pensar em comprar esta estação meteorológica.
> Estação meteorologica WS2357
> estava a pensar em pô-la na minha varanda, que apesar de ter pequenas dimensões, tem muito espaço do lado direito. A varanda está virada para sul/sudoeste. Gostaria de saber a vossa opinião e qual era a distância a que podia receber dados da estação na base.
> Já agora, o preço que aparece é o preço definitivo? entrega, IVA etc?



À semelhança do que disse noutro tópico;

Apesar das supostas superiores características da La Crosse, nomeadamente no que respeita à resolução do pluviómetro; de 0,5mm, a Oregon é geralmente superior à La Crosse, na minha opinião.

A começar pela recepção de sinal, que nas La Crosse costuma ser má e, quando ligadas por fios (a opção alternativa ao wireless) costuma haver problemas na leitura dos dados, pois os fios partem-se facilmente e, mesmo enrolados, causam deturpações no envio de dados para as respectivas consolas.

Para além do mais, as La Crosse facilmente se avariam e apresentam, regra geral, uma durabilidade bastante fraca. Qualquer avaria se resume, praticamente, a um sensor novo, com a substituição do antigo e é frequente haver problemas nestes.

Como qualquer outra estação, é necessário instalar o termo-higrómetro dentro de um abrigo, normalmente um radiation shield, para que as leituras sejam o mais correctas possível, mas esta marca de estações apresenta uma certa tendência para apresentar mínimas bastante baixas e tendências de humidade inversas às reais, ou seja, facilmente um termo-higrómetro se descalibra e começa a apresentar níveis de humidade muito baixos quando na realidade são altos e, apresentam tendência de subida da humidade quando, na realidade, esta apresenta uma tendência de descida. São tendências relativamente vulgares nos sensores da La Crosse. Isto para não falar que, o anemómetro que vem normalmente nesta série é de ventoinha, que é um anemómetro menos sensível e fiável do que os de conchas. Se adquirires a série WS3650 terás de comprar um anemómetro de conchas à parte e deixar o original guardado, o que só por si representa uma despesa extra e um desperdício de material.

Já as Oregon apresentam uma maior versatilidade, durabilidade e fiabilidade no que respeita aos sensores, mas o termo-higrómetro não dispensa também a protecção de um radiation shield, abrigo mais comummente utilizado.

A WMR100N da Oregon permite a colocação do mesmo dentro de um abrigo e apresenta um sinal mais forte do que as La Crosse, assim como a qualidade e fiabilidade dos próprios sensores, apesar da fragilidade dos mesmos.

Tendencialmente as mínimas na La Crosse são normalmente mais baixas que as reais, de forma exagerada, na casa de 1 ºC, podendo ser mais, e as máximas são ela por ela, sendo que por vezes até são mais altas.

Mas isso é relativo a determinados modelos da La Crosse, a série WS3650 está menos susceptível a isso, mas é apenas uma tendência da marca para apresentar estes desvios.

A Oregon também avaria com alguma facilidade o higrómetro, começando a mostrar valores de humidade cada vez mais baixos ao longo do tempo, geralmente cerca de 15 % inferiores ao real. Mas este tipo de avarias nos termo-higrómetros da Oregon só costumam ocorrer quando os sensores não são protegidos dentro de abrigos. Se forem bem cuidados, estes problemas surgirão muito mais tarde e os sensores irão ter uma durabilidade bastante superior.

Portanto, em resumo, podes perfeitamente escolher entre a WS2357 e a WMR100, compara-as bem, não te limites a olhar para uma única estação. São ambas concorrentes e apenas a resolução do pluviómetro parece ser a principal desvantagem da Oregon face à La Crosse, fora a comum questão da fiabilidade das marcas.

Depois, em relação à instalação, toda a gente sabe a minha opinião em relação à instalação de estações em varandas. É desperdiçar recursos e instalar material num local que nunca irá trazer os melhores resultados. Se não tiveres condições para instalar devidamente uma estação, não faças despesas desnecessárias. É preferível instalares tudo como deve ser no telhado e adquirires ou construires um abrigo para o termo-higrómetro, toda uma série de cuidados é essencial para a manutenção e correcta utilização de uma estação meteorológica, com vista a tirar o máximo partido dela.


----------



## DRC (13 Set 2009 às 20:23)

Existem lojas na região de Lisboa que venda estações meteorológicas?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2009 às 21:04)

DRC disse:


> Existem lojas na região de Lisboa que venda estações meteorológicas?



A Media Markt. Mas aí não encontras La Crosse, apenas a Oregon WMR100N, por cerca de 150 €, que é ainda assim uma boa compra.


----------



## DRC (19 Set 2009 às 18:41)

Boas tardes!
Gostaria de saber se se pode pôr uma estação meteorológica num prédio, estando colocada num ferro aparafusado ao mesmo ou se pode ser considerado isso com ocupação da via-pública?


----------



## Mjhb (20 Set 2009 às 08:47)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Naevo disse:


> então a minha "coisa" ficou assim....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa estação tem nome  ainda está à venda nalgum lado?


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2009 às 14:05)

6250 Vantage Vue Complete Station





Detalhes

Loja

Muito fixe esta nova estação da Davis  ideal para transportar, se pudesse comprava já uma


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2009 às 17:11)

*OREGON SCIENTIFIC Pluviómetro RGR126*

Estou interessado em comprar uma estação básica, de momento, com *pluviómetro*.

Será que é uma boa compra atendendo ao preço (69 euros) e à qualidade?
Que acham? Está à venda na _pixmania_.
Alguém sabe de loja na área do porto onde se vendam produtos do género?

Obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## David sf (20 Set 2009 às 22:56)

Gostava de pedir um concelho para comprar uma estação meteorológica. Como moro em Portel, mas trabalho perto de Lisboa, estou fora durante os dias úteis. A minha estação, do Lidl, grava a máxima e a mínima absoluta, mas não consigo saber as temperaturas de cada dia, só tenho os extremos desses 5 dias. Há alguma estação não muito cara, que permita o armazenamento de dados, basta as temperaturas e a precipitação, durante o período em que estou fora?


----------



## jpmartins (21 Set 2009 às 09:39)

Preciso de uma ajuda, dentro dos modelos Oregon ou LaCrosse, há estações que permitem ser calibradas? penso que não, mas poderei estar errado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2009 às 11:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> *OREGON SCIENTIFIC Pluviómetro RGR126*
> 
> Estou interessado em comprar uma estação básica, de momento, com *pluviómetro*.
> 
> ...



Tendo em conta a marca e atendendo que é composta por um termo-higrómetro e um pluviómetro, é de aproveitar. 

Tenta em lojas como a Media Markt e outras lojas de tecnologia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2009 às 11:29)

David sf disse:


> Gostava de pedir um concelho para comprar uma estação meteorológica. Como moro em Portel, mas trabalho perto de Lisboa, estou fora durante os dias úteis. A minha estação, do Lidl, grava a máxima e a mínima absoluta, mas não consigo saber as temperaturas de cada dia, só tenho os extremos desses 5 dias. Há alguma estação não muito cara, que permita o armazenamento de dados, basta as temperaturas e a precipitação, durante o período em que estou fora?



Não, normalmente as estações desde a La Crosse à Oregon exigem um reset às 0h, não guardando automaticamente os dados de cada dia, mas sim os extremos desde o último reset.

Só estações como a Davis e pouco mais fazem essa tarefa automaticamente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2009 às 11:32)

jpmartins disse:


> Preciso de uma ajuda, dentro dos modelos Oregon ou LaCrosse, há estações que permitem ser calibradas? penso que não, mas poderei estar errado.



Calibração do quê ?

Pressão atmosférica todas permitem e não há hipótese de não permitirem. 

Quanto à temperatura e à humidade relativa, só a Davis permite essas calibrações directamente na consola.

Mas porque que é que precisas de ajustes, se se tratar deste último caso ?


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Set 2009 às 19:03)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Tendo em conta a marca e atendendo que é composta por um termo-higrómetro e um pluviómetro, é de aproveitar.
> 
> Tenta em lojas como a Media Markt e outras lojas de tecnologia.



Obrigado Pela dica.

Se por acaso alguém conhecer alguma loja de produtos de meteorologia na zona norte que colque aqui...quem sabe dará jeito a mais alguém.


----------



## Veterano (23 Set 2009 às 21:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Obrigado Pela dica.
> 
> Se por acaso alguém conhecer alguma loja de produtos de meteorologia na zona norte que colque aqui...quem sabe dará jeito a mais alguém.



  O El Corte Ingles de V.N. de Gaia apresenta algumas estações, junto da secção de material fotográfico, de marcas consagradas.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Set 2009 às 23:03)

Veterano disse:


> O El Corte Ingles de V.N. de Gaia apresenta algumas estações, junto da secção de material fotográfico, de marcas consagradas.


Obrigado.
Sabes se são estações simples (temperatura\higrómetro\barómetro) ou também mais avançadas com variados sensores de exterior?

Estive a ver outras estações na redcoon e vi esta barata da lacrosse:
http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B169210/cid/6042/La_Crosse_Technology_WS1600_S_MAC/#
Compensa? A relação preço\qualidade\utilidade é boa ou não atendendo por exemplo à resolução dos dados - principalmente temperatura e precipitação?

Outra dúvida: alguém sabe dos preços e da mais valia dos instrumentos da vaisala? E onde se encontram à venda?


----------



## vitamos (24 Set 2009 às 09:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Outra dúvida: alguém sabe dos preços e da mais valia dos instrumentos da vaisala? E onde se encontram à venda?



Aquilo que sei é que a Vaisala é uma espécie de "liga dos campeões" em equipamento meteorológico, sendo uma marca muita usada por exemplo para medições ditas "oficiais". Daí que deduzo que embora seja relativamente fácil de encontrar seja uma marca inacessível a muitos bolsos quando falamos de preço... Mas deixo a explicação mais detalhada ao pessoal mais entendido nestas lides do material meteorológico.


----------



## Veterano (24 Set 2009 às 10:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> Obrigado.
> Sabes se são estações simples (temperatura\higrómetro\barómetro) ou também mais avançadas com variados sensores de exterior?



  Pelo que observei, existem modelos mais simples, mas também dispõem de modelos avançados, com sensores no exterior.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Set 2009 às 13:06)

Obrigado pelas dicas.

A questão que me "atormenta" é esta: quero adquirir uma pequena estação meteorológica.
Vi em vários sites diversos aparelhos. Coloquei aqui algumas dúvidas...e agora tenho ainda mais! 
Comprar uma estação simples sem higrómetro e barómetro parece ser _má ideia_.
Uma estação com temperatura e pluviómetro, por 69 €, parece "curta" sem os ditos sensores de pressão e humidade. Uma estação com todos os sensores referidos andará entre os 100 e os 150 €. Dispor destes sensores todos e não os disponibilizar on-line seria um desperdício monumental atendendo que na zona de Paços de Ferreira e arredores parece não haver nada do género (que eu saiba).
Depois outra coisa que me chama a atenção: a resolução destes aparelhos de (relativo) baixo preço. Um sensor pluviométrico com uma resolução de 1 mm parece curto - até esse valor não há dados? A confiança nos termómetros que poderão dar diferenças até 1,5ºc em relação à temperatura real (mesmo com RS).
Estarei a pensar bem ou apenas um devaneio de alguém que ainda não sabe o que comprar?

 Quero uma estação mas uma que não me deixe dúvidas (e a carteira com demasiado espaço)


----------



## lsalvador (24 Set 2009 às 13:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Obrigado pelas dicas.
> 
> A questão que me "atormenta" é esta: quero adquirir uma pequena estação meteorológica.
> Vi em vários sites diversos aparelhos. Coloquei aqui algumas dúvidas...e agora tenho ainda mais!
> ...



Oi para facilitar a escolha estabelece um máximo a gastar. Ja percebi que é sempre para ligar a um Pc.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Set 2009 às 13:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Obrigado pelas dicas.
> 
> A questão que me "atormenta" é esta: quero adquirir uma pequena estação meteorológica.
> Vi em vários sites diversos aparelhos. Coloquei aqui algumas dúvidas...e agora tenho ainda mais!
> ...



Estás definitivamente à procura de uma Davis.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Set 2009 às 13:22)

A questão de ligar a um PC só surgiu ontem. É que despender dinheiro com vários sensores e depois não ter como "mostrar" os resultados, é como ser futebolista de primeira e jogar num clube da 3ª divisão 

E quanto à Davis - em quanto começam os preços?


----------



## HotSpot (24 Set 2009 às 14:01)

Aristocrata disse:


> A questão de ligar a um PC só surgiu ontem. É que despender dinheiro com vários sensores e depois não ter como "mostrar" os resultados, é como ser futebolista de primeira e jogar num clube da 3ª divisão
> 
> E quanto à Davis - em quanto começam os preços?



Pack completo com ligação ao PC e vinda dos EUA, uns 600 EUR.

Uma curiosidade sobre o erro máxima na leitura das temperaturas com vento quase nulo e radiação solar a 1000 w/m2

Oregon  +- 1,0ºC no sensor e +2,0ºC com Radiation Shield passivo Davis (+3,0ºC)
Davis  +- 0,5ºC no sensor e +2,0ºC com Radiation Shield passivo Davis (+2,5ºC)
Davis  +- 0,5ºC no sensor e +0,3ºC com Radiation Shield FARS (+0,8ºC)
Vaisala +-0,3ºC no sensor e depois depende do RS.

Diferenças máximas, partindo do principio que a instalação é num local perfeito, sensor calibrado, etc...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Set 2009 às 16:07)

Aristocrata disse:


> A questão de ligar a um PC só surgiu ontem. É que despender dinheiro com vários sensores e depois não ter como "mostrar" os resultados, é como ser futebolista de primeira e jogar num clube da 3ª divisão
> 
> E quanto à Davis - em quanto começam os preços?



Olá, *Aristocrata*. 

Complementando a informação do HotSpot, à semelhança do que eu disse num post há pouco tempo.

Parece que procuras uma Oregon ou uma Davis, mas acho que a tua decisão irá depender da utilização que pretendas dar ao equipamento, ao nível da precisão de medição de que necessitas e, obviamente, do preço do mesmo.
Para te esclarecer um pouco acerca desses aspectos, aqui fica uma ideia acerca das estações meteorológicas Oregon e Davis e dos seus constrastes.
As Davis, claramente superiores às Oregon, quer pela taxa de actualização dos dados, sensibilidade de medição do vento em quadrantes direccionais e intervalos de intensidade, maior precisão na medição da precipitação, com uma resolução pluviómetrica de 0,2 mm contra os 1,0 mm da Oregon (claramente melhor do que a Oregon neste aspecto), possibilidade de calibração de variáveis directamente na consola, alcance de sinal do ISS do módulo principal da estação (exterior) até à consola de 300 m e extensível até 2,7 km através de um repetidor de sinal, etc etc.
Muitos são os factores que nos poderão fazer optar por uma Davis ao invés de uma Oregon, mas o preço é também um factor de bastante importância, pelo que é importante ponderar bem a nossa escolha.


Quantos aos modelos Oregon mais competitivos (nenhum deles inclui um abrigo para o termo-higrómetro):

WMR100N (versão WMR100 com o termo-higrómetro separado do tubo do anemómetro, para que possa ser colocado no interior de um abrigo, normalmente um radiation shield - imprescindível para proteger os sensores da radiação solar e também da incidência de chuva, que deturparão os dados e poderão pôr em causa a integridade do sensor) - *cerca de 150 €*
*(encontra-se em lojas como a Media Markt e do mesmo ramo)*

WMR928NX/WMR968 (muito idêntica à anterior no que toca à fiabilidade e resolução dos sensores, mas com uma consola melhorada, com a função touchscreen; os sensores têm uma aparência diferente, mas os parâmetros de observação são muito idênticos) - *cerca de 230 €*
*(encontra-se no ebay americano e alemão; ter em atenção que se for comprada fora da UE irão incidir nela taxas alfandegárias - explicadas em baixo)*

WMR200 (inclui, de uma forma geral, tudo o que os anteriores incluem + sensor UV; o design dos sensores é diferente, mas os parâmetros de medição e resolução são bastante idênticos, a consola tem a função de touchscreen) - *cerca de 300 €*
*(encontra-se no ebay americano e alemão; ter em atenção que se for comprada fora da UE irão incidir nela taxas alfandegárias - explicadas em baixo)*


Há vários modelos da Davis Vantage:

6152 (versão base Vantage Pro2)
6153 (inclui Fan-Aspirated Radiation Shield [FARS 24h])
6162 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + sensor UV + sensor solar)
6163 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + FARS 24h + sensor UV + sensor solar)


Se comprares pelo ebay alemão ou americano (este último aparentemente mais barato, mas depois está sujeito a taxas alfandegárias e outros direitos aduaneiros) estes serão os preços, falando por alto *(os preços baixaram)*:

6152 (cerca de 550 €)
6153 (cerca de 760 €)
6162 (cerca de 900 €)
6163 (cerca de 1180 €)


Estes preços são muito generalistas e já estou a incluir as taxas alfandegárias no preço final dos produtos Davis para simplificar aquilo que te quero dizer, claro que podes encontrar um pouco mais barato, mas também encontras muito mais caro, se for preciso.

Em Portugal, para te dar uma ideia, a mais barata fica acima dos 800 € e o modelo 6163 ascende praticamente aos 2000 €, pelo que comprar cá parece não ser muito compensatório.


Atenção: Os preços que referi não incluem o datalogger com o software WeatherLink, que é o que irá permitir a ligação da estação ao computador e à Internet.
Este aparelho custa cerca de 150 €, já com os portes e taxas incluídos, que se deverão somar ao preço-base de cada uma das estações.


No final, para dar o exemplo, um modelo que custe 420 € no país onde compras - vindo de fora da União Europeia - irá estar sujeito aos portes (cerca de 50 €) e a 20 % de IVA, a algumas taxas mistério de valor reduzido (cerca de 5 €) e o datalogger também estará sujeito a taxas alfandegárias.


Assim, o modelo 6152 (por alto);

420 € + 50 € + 20 % = 564 € (estação + portes + alfândega)

+ datalogger (cerca de 150 €) 

= 

~ 710 €


Tudo isto, cálculos feitos de forma muito grosseira e muito por alto, mas penso que dá para ter uma ideia de como as coisas se processam. (Os preços agora andam um pouco mais baixos).

---

*Em Portugal, podes comprar material Davis na Gestel, em Linda-a-Velha.

Há também a alternativa de procurares no ebay americano ou alemão, não obstante tudo o que referi atrás.

Há também algumas alternativas dentro da Europa: http://www.ukweathershop.co.uk/acatalog/davis_instruments.html*

---

Mas, apesar de os preços não serem propriamente baixos, são estações de excelente qualidade e fiabilidade, pelo que - se quiseres a minha opinião - afirmo com toda a certeza que são estações que valem a pena.
Se tiveres possibilidades financeiras para comprar material Davis, não hesites, pois a sua robustez e durabilidade compensam bastante o dinheiro que se dá por ele.

---

Querias saber da Vaisala, só por curiosidade uma estação Vaisala completa ao nível do IM ronda os 15.000 a 20.000 €.


----------



## Veterano (24 Set 2009 às 16:40)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Querias saber da Vaisala, só por curiosidade uma estação Vaisala completa ao nível do IM ronda os 15.000 a 20.000 €.



  As estações Vaisala, a esse preço, deviam garantir chuva quando estendessemos.

  De facto, só mesmo um organismo institucional tem capacidade para as adquirir.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Set 2009 às 16:47)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Olá, *Aristocrata*.
> Querias saber da Vaisala, só por curiosidade uma estação Vaisala completa ao nível do IM ronda os *15.000 a 20.000 €*.




Lá se foi o meu devaneio de aos 65 anos - reforma (ou quem sabe aos 70 anos) Comprar uma coisa mais "revolucionária" para passar o tempo. Eh, eh! Raisparta o euromilhões que não me sai - tenho de começar a jogar nele!!!

Agora a sério: o diferencial de preços é tão alto entre as marcas que assim deixa-me seriamente a pensar se vale a pena apostar numa marca mais onerosa, ainda que a qualidade lá esteja.
Já agora e voltando ao filme do costume: e entre as oregon e as lacrosse? na faixa de entrada de gama? Atendendo a que dou mais importância aos dados de precipitação e temperatura (e um pouco ao vento) qual a melhor opção? Alguém para dar alguma luz?
Já li bastantes posts anteriores mas como há sempre evolução optei por aqui colocar as minhas dúvidas.

Obrigado


----------



## lsalvador (24 Set 2009 às 17:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> Lá se foi o meu devaneio de aos 65 anos - reforma (ou quem sabe aos 70 anos) Comprar uma coisa mais "revolucionária" para passar o tempo. Eh, eh! Raisparta o euromilhões que não me sai - tenho de começar a jogar nele!!!
> 
> Agora a sério: o diferencial de preços é tão alto entre as marcas que assim deixa-me seriamente a pensar se vale a pena apostar numa marca mais onerosa, ainda que a qualidade lá esteja.
> Já agora e voltando ao filme do costume: e entre as oregon e as lacrosse? na faixa de entrada de gama? Atendendo a que dou mais importância aos dados de precipitação e temperatura (e um pouco ao vento) qual a melhor opção? Alguém para dar alguma luz?
> ...



Umas perguntas antes,

Quais são as condições para por os sensores? é prédio, é vivenda a comunicação dos sensores com a estação é facilitada (poucas paredes, tem visibilidade da estação com os sensores).

Tenta dar detalhes da possivel instalação para assim se poder dar uma ajuda, um abraço.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Set 2009 às 17:31)

Tenho uma moradia de 4 frentes e terreno livre desde norte a sudoeste. Só o anemómetro é que o teria de colocar em cima da casa mas até isso é fácil pois tenho o topo da haste da antena de TV\parabólica livre e fica a cerca de 10 metros de altura.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Set 2009 às 17:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Tenho uma moradia de 4 frentes e terreno livre desde norte a sudoeste. Só o anemómetro é que o teria de colocar em cima da casa mas até isso é fácil pois tenho o topo da haste da antena de TV\parabólica livre e fica a cerca de 10 metros de altura.



Pelas condições que tens aconselho-te uma Davis, uma 6152


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2009 às 17:51)

Boas, 

Aristocrata:

Se uma instalação com cabos não é problema eu recomedo a Ultimeter 2100.

Durante practicamente 9 anos tive a Ultimeter 2000, mas recentemente actualizei para a 2100.( contudo ainda mantenho o mesmo sensor temp/humidade com RS da antiga ligado à nova estação )

Óptima estação, muito fidedigna, precisa, rápida e de grande robustez/durabilidade nos sensores!

Por exemplo o vento actualiza 2 vezes por segundo..e garante o registo de rajadas rápidas.. 

tem 9 bancos de memória para todos os dados.

A estação base custa 331,76 Euros e já trás o anemómetro pro. 

sensor temp/humidade com radiation shield: 180,96 Euros 

Pluviómetro de 0.25 mm resolução:102,00 Euros 

Acessório opcional Weather picture display : custa cerca de 400 euros

A estes valores acrescem os encargos dos transportes.

Software para ligar à net( wunderground por exemplo) pode usar o weather display ( o weather text que vem com a estação apenas permite o envio para o e-mail definido pelo utilizador dos dados da estação, a intervalos mínimos de 1 minuto)

Tem ainda vários serial output modes para por exemplo transmitir por rádio os dados.

site oficial: http://www.peetbros.com/shop/

http://www.peetbros.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=2

Distribuidor ofícial sediado em Espanha( Barcelona) para aquisição do equipamento:

http://www.astroradio.com/peetbros.html?id=gQGn7VeT

(muito rápidos na entrega +/- 1.5 a 2 dias)


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Set 2009 às 19:35)

As opções que me estão a colocar são de facto chamativas...tenho que analisar bem os pros e contras tendo em conta o custo destas.
Mas é assim que irei tomar uma decisão - pelo menos sinto que estou mais informado em relação ao tema.


Já agora: alguém conhece a marca "watson" e que qualidade tem?


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2009 às 20:06)

lsalvador disse:


> Aristocrata disse:
> 
> 
> > Tenho uma moradia de 4 frentes e terreno livre desde norte a sudoeste. Só o anemómetro é que o teria de colocar em cima da casa mas até isso é fácil pois tenho o topo da haste da antena de TV\parabólica livre e fica a cerca de 10 metros de altura.
> ...




Concordo, quem não viva nos infelizes apartamentos onde a larga maioria de nós vive e tenha algum terreno para colocar uma estação acho que deve fazer um "pequeno" sacrifício e comprar uma Davis pois forneceria dados preciosos à comunidade, e no teu caso que volta e meia reportas temperaturas interessantes, mais útil seria. Se o investimento for puxado, então pelo menos uma Oregon WMR200 com um RS da Davis, já seria muito bom, embora a Davis seja sempre um investimento  em material com mais qualidade e durabilidade o que para o norte do país, mais chuvoso e ventoso, não seja pormenor de ignorar.

Infelizmente no material da DAVIS a importação dos EUA é a única via dado os preços absurdos do representante em Portugal, importação essa que arrasta todas as burocracias inerentes (alfandega, etc) e eventuais problemas de assistência (pouco prováveis, mas..) caso algo corra mal pois só em portes para devolver algo gasta-se muito tempo e dinheiro. Se for por exemplo uma WMR200 já há alternativas na Europa para além das lojas portuguesas que não sendo tão baratas como nos EUA tem a vantagem de oferecer algumas garantias obrigatórias na legislação comunitária que não existem nos EUA, e pagamento de portes em caso de problemas já são mais em conta. Estações como a WMR100 do Gil ou a WMR200 do Rog vieram da Alemanha a preços simpáticos sem as burocracias extra-comunitárias e com todas as garantias legais, que nem sempre existem numa importação americana.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Set 2009 às 09:33)

*Estações Meteorológicas-Preços*

OLÁ...
Gostava de saber os preços de variadas estações boas...
Espero que me ajudem
Obrigado


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Set 2009 às 20:41)

ws1070 da Velleman

Esta marca\estação vale alguma coisa? Se é que alguém conhece...

Está à venda aqui por 99 euros - cyberconductor


----------



## lsalvador (26 Set 2009 às 21:17)

Aristocrata disse:


> ws1070 da Velleman
> 
> Esta marca\estação vale alguma coisa? Se é que alguém conhece...
> 
> Está à venda aqui por 99 euros - cyberconductor



Ola boa noite, se o teu orçamento esta nestes valores, aconselho-te uma WMR 100N. Fazes um RS de jeito e esta a bombar.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Set 2009 às 22:43)

O meu orçamento até pode ser superior mas como não conheço determinadas marcas gosto de saber que qualidade terão para decidir então o que comprar.
Por acaso tenho a wmr100N debaixo de olho - o mais barato que vi foi 192€ na redcoon.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2009 às 10:49)

Alguem tem opinião sobre esta estação:







É uma La Crosse Technology WS2350


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Set 2009 às 12:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> Lá se foi o meu devaneio de aos 65 anos - reforma (ou quem sabe aos 70 anos) Comprar uma coisa mais "revolucionária" para passar o tempo. Eh, eh! Raisparta o euromilhões que não me sai - tenho de começar a jogar nele!!!



O preço da Vaisala que referi é de uma estação completa com os sensores comuns, porque uma estação mais completa, como a EMA de Bragança ou de Aveiro, ou até mesmo as Vaisala portáteis podem ascender aos 100.000 €.

Soluções para particulares que querem estações topo de gama e com transmissão para redes são as Davis, a começar nos 600 € com todo esse equipamento, as Campbell nos 3000 € e as Columbia já nos 4000 €, entre outras marcas.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Set 2009 às 12:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> O meu orçamento até pode ser superior mas como não conheço determinadas marcas gosto de saber que qualidade terão para decidir então o que comprar.
> Por acaso tenho a wmr100N debaixo de olho - o mais barato que vi foi 192€ na redcoon.



Para mim existem 3 niveis das estações.

1º Davis
2º Oregon / La Crosse
3º as outras.

Acho que é a opinião de 90% da malta aqui do forum.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2009 às 15:20)

Compete-me conhecer o que há no mercado - não me quero meter à sorte na compra de material e por isso exponho o que encontro para que me tirem as dúvidas.
Concerteza aqui há pessoal com experiência nestas matérias e é sempre bom "ouvir" a opinião de quem tem mais conhecimentos de causa.

Obrigado


----------



## lsalvador (29 Set 2009 às 16:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Compete-me conhecer o que há no mercado - não me quero meter à sorte na compra de material e por isso exponho o que encontro para que me tirem as dúvidas.
> Concerteza aqui há pessoal com experiência nestas matérias e é sempre bom "ouvir" a opinião de quem tem mais conhecimentos de causa.
> 
> Obrigado



Boa tarde colega, tudo bem, então ja esta decidido qual a estação que vai adquirir


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2009 às 16:10)

Em princípio será a WMR100N.

Agora só falta uma coisa: procurar onde fica mais barata.
Pelo que vi esta estação não traz painel solar. Gostaria de saber se é fácil arranjar este módulo para o colocar no anemómetro uma vez que ficará muito alto e de difícil acesso para mudanças de pilhas. E já agora se alguém sabe onde encontrar e qual o preço.

Vou ver se na próxima semana me disponho - o tempo tem sido escasso - para procurar melhor.


----------



## lsalvador (29 Set 2009 às 16:13)

Aristocrata disse:


> Em princípio será a WMR100N.
> 
> Agora só falta uma coisa: procurar onde fica mais barata.
> Pelo que vi esta estação não traz painel solar. Gostaria de saber se é fácil arranjar este módulo para o colocar no anemómetro uma vez que ficará muito alto e de difícil acesso para mudanças de pilhas. E já agora se alguém sabe onde encontrar e qual o preço.
> ...



O Painel arranja facilmente no ebay e custa cerca de 25$, depois tem de acrescentar os portes e a alfandega. 

A estação por la também se arranja a bons preços, das três que já comprei, uma ficou em 117€ e a outro ficou em 128€. Agora estou a espera da terceira que ainda não saiu da alfandega.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2009 às 16:22)

Quanto tempo demora um processo de compra de uma estação pelo ebay contando com o tempo que demora na alfandega?
E já agora: quais os locais onde são levantadas as encomendas? Ou elas são entregues em casa?
Obrigado


----------



## lsalvador (29 Set 2009 às 16:32)

Aristocrata disse:


> Quanto tempo demora um processo de compra de uma estação pelo ebay contando com o tempo que demora na alfandega?
> E já agora: quais os locais onde são levantadas as encomendas? Ou elas são entregues em casa?
> Obrigado



As duas que ja recebi, levaram cerca de 15 dias, esta já vai em cerca de 1 mês, porque os senhores da alfandega estão em greve, ou estiveram em greve. As encomendas são envias para a morada que foi feita a compra.

Surplusgizmo

Isto é loja mas também fazem venda no ebay, nota isto é vendido como usado.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2009 às 19:54)

Bom, weatherlink 125€ no ebay + 35€ na alfândega = 160€

E a minha rica Davis já transmite


----------



## lord (1 Out 2009 às 22:04)

Boas.
Já agora, se me permitem, aproveito o tópico para vos fazer uma pergunta. Já tive 2 estações meteorológicas da oregon scientific, nada muito caro cerca de 50€ que custou cada uma, e saí sempre desapontado pois a previsão meteorológica é feita considerando a pressão atmosférica. Se estiver céu limpo e tivermos 1026 mb, por exemplo, e se a pressão cair para os 1022 mb estas estações consideram que vai chover quando não é verdade. 
Assim, pedia-vos um conselho para comprar uma estação mais fiável e menos estúpida e barata. 
Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Out 2009 às 22:28)

lord disse:


> Boas.
> Já agora, se me permitem, aproveito o tópico para vos fazer uma pergunta. Já tive 2 estações meteorológicas da oregon scientific, nada muito caro cerca de 50€ que custou cada uma, e saí sempre desapontado pois a previsão meteorológica é feita considerando a pressão atmosférica. Se estiver céu limpo e tivermos 1026 mb, por exemplo, e se a pressão cair para os 1022 mb estas estações consideram que vai chover quando não é verdade.
> Assim, pedia-vos um conselho para comprar uma estação mais fiável e menos estúpida e barata.
> Obrigado



Olá e bem-vindo ao MeteoPT. 

Essa é uma tendência normal de todas as estações. Mas o que pedes é impossível. Nenhuma estação tão barata apresenta essa previsão tendencial com mais rigor, quanto mais uma ainda mais acessível. As estações Davis é que raramente erram nessa tendência e são irrepreensíveis em praticamente tudo, sendo as estações particulares mais avantajadas do mercado. Mas não são baratas, começam na casa dos 600 € e têm ligação à Internet via datalogger + PC. De qualquer forma, as melhores previsões não são geradas por estações, estas apresentam sempre tendências. Para previsões mais rigorosas e abrangentes, não há nada como os modelos numéricos e outros tipos.


----------



## Lousano (7 Out 2009 às 17:36)

"Tenho" uma La Crosse 1600, mas neste momento apenas o sensor da temperatura funciona "mais ou menos" (o pluviómetro e o Anemómetro voaram no Inverno de 2007 e o sensor regista uma humidade errónea desde a Primaver deste ano.

Como tenho um abrigo caseiro e apenas desejo gastar até 150 Euros, que estação me recomendam e em que local a possa comprar, ou caso mais dispendioso, algo que consiga convencer a mulher... 

EDIT: Estação com durabilidade de 2 anos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2009 às 20:17)

Lousano disse:


> Como tenho um abrigo caseiro e apenas desejo gastar até 150 Euros, que estação me recomendam e em que local a possa comprar, ou caso mais dispendioso, algo que consiga convencer a mulher...
> 
> EDIT: Estação com durabilidade de 2 anos.



Olá, Lousano. 

Não te deverás arrepender com a Oregon WMR100N (versão WMR100 com o termo-higrómetro separado do tubo do anemómetro, para que possa ser colocado no interior de um abrigo, normalmente um radiation shield - imprescindível para proteger os sensores da radiação solar e também da incidência de chuva, que deturparão os dados e poderão pôr em causa a integridade do sensor) - encontra-se a cerca de 150 €.
*(Encontra-se em lojas como a Media Markt e do mesmo ramo)*

São estações para passar dos 2 anos de durabilidade.


----------



## Lousano (8 Out 2009 às 00:05)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> *(Encontra-se em lojas como a Media Markt e do mesmo ramo.*


*

Links ou lojas PT?

Se existisse a esse preço era compra certa.*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Out 2009 às 00:22)

Lousano disse:


> Links ou lojas PT?
> 
> Se existisse a esse preço era compra certa.



Lojas físicas, como a do Estádio da Luz.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Out 2009 às 15:21)

em principio se tudo correr bem vou comprar a estação Oregon WMR100N

 parece ser boa..não a guito para a Davis vai uma Oregon


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2009 às 01:06)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> ...Oregon WMR100N...encontra-se a cerca de 150 €.
> *(Encontra-se em lojas como a Media Markt e do mesmo ramo)*...



Ontem, dia 8, desloquei-me à mediamarkt  de Gaia e não tinham esta oregon. Na do centro do Porto também não.
O preço normal desta estação nestas lojas é 239€. É bastante mais caro do que os 150€ que anunciaste. Ainda teria que encomendar.

Fui ao el corte inglés, e por lá também não havia. Disse-me a funcionária que este artigo também já não se fabrica. Apenas teriam (por encomenda) a oregon wmr80 - fora de questão para mim - e a wmr200 - esta com um preço normal de 499€ (alguém daqui da zona de V.N Gaia levou a última estes dias?!).

Outra questão: 2º a mesma funcionária 1 dos problemas da oregon tem a ver com a assistência; disse-me ela que uma vez que 1 dos sensores avarie dentro da garantia, todo o conjunto teria de ser devolvido para troca por um novo pois a oregon não compões avarias - então que depois da garantia apenas há uma coisa a fazer, comprar um sensor ou o conjunto completo novos...

2º ela, lá para meados de Novembro virão mais artigos, talvez novos modelos. A aproximação do Natal costuma trazer mais variedade e promoções neste tipo de artigos...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2009 às 10:21)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ontem, dia 8, desloquei-me à mediamarkt  de Gaia e não tinham esta oregon. Na do centro do Porto também não.
> O preço normal desta estação nestas lojas é 239€. É bastante mais caro do que os 150€ que anunciaste. Ainda teria que encomendar.
> 
> Fui ao el corte inglés, e por lá também não havia. Disse-me a funcionária que este artigo também já não se fabrica. Apenas teriam (por encomenda) a oregon wmr80 - fora de questão para mim - e a wmr200 - esta com um preço normal de 499€ (alguém daqui da zona de V.N Gaia levou a última estes dias?!).
> ...



Então e vais esperar pelo Natal ou já te decidis-te qual vais comprar ?


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2009 às 21:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Então e vais esperar pelo Natal ou já te decidis-te qual vais comprar ?


Vou esperar que o Pai Natal (ou o Menino Jesus) me dê a dita estação.

Tenho andado a ver estações à venda em lojas físicas (sem resultados até ao momento, pois não vi nenhuma estação completa) e em lojas virtuais.
Não estou habituado a compras pela internet o que dificulta. Fora do espaço CE não queria por causa da embrulhada alfandegária. Cá por dentro ou o preço é alto ou então não vejo *"aquela estação"* para o meu apertado orçamento - até 200 € (+\-).
*Tenho uma dúvida*: Queria colocar o anemómetro a cerca de 10 mts de altura, em cima da casa, mas todos os outros sensores a cerca de 1,5 mts de altura.
Há alguma estação que possibilite isto? E se sim, há possibilidade de colocar um painel solar só para o anemómetro, já que ficará pouco acessível (só com escada tripla lá poderei aceder)? E qual o preço de um painel solar e onde encontrar?

Ai...tantas dúvidas!


----------



## lsalvador (9 Out 2009 às 21:30)

Oi tens Oregon 968 cada sensor tem o seu painel solar.

Oreon 968

Esta estação é igual a minha.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2009 às 21:46)

Obrigado pela dica.
Já vi o link e realmente parece interessante. Vou tentar ler algumas "reviews" do artigo para ter uma melhor ideia - embora saiba que a tua é boa

Podem parecer tolices as minha hesitações mas eu quando compro não gosto de ficar na dúvida - comprar e depois pensar melhor e dizer: se calhar era melhor não comprar isto!
Prefiro demorar na compra e decidir bem...já me aconteceu várias vezes demorar e depois até estender o meu orçamento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Out 2009 às 23:39)

Aristocrata disse:


> O preço normal desta estação nestas lojas é 239€. É bastante mais caro do que os 150€ que anunciaste. Ainda teria que encomendar.



Então os preços estão demasiado elevados. Na Media Markt em Lisboa andava na casa dos 150 €.


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2009 às 23:53)

A estação do Rog e a do Gil vieram deste vendedor alemão do Ebay que tem uma excelente reputação no perfil. Por exemplo ele tem a WMR200 a 249€ + 25€ de portes para Portugal.
Sendo da Alemanha não paga obviamente alfandega e a entrega demorou 4 ou 5 dias. Se for para uma empresa até podem deduzir o IVA pois é tudo facturado normalmente.
A compra e a entrega nunca houve problema, pós venda não sabemos pois nunca ninguém teve um problema com elas, mas sendo da Alemanha estará protegido pelas garantias comunitárias que existem em toda a comunidade europeia, e em caso de problemas como uma eventual devolução, a haver azar sempre fica mais barato os portes para a Alemanha do que para os EUA.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2009 às 00:04)

Sem dúvida um *preço muitissimo bom* - agora uma questão: nada percebo de alemão...é complicado efectuar compras em site alemães.


----------



## lsalvador (10 Out 2009 às 11:12)

Igual a minha mas a versão europeia.

Cada sensor com o seu painel, ao contrario da wmr200 q não tem painel, usa pilhas e pela experiência que tenho com a wmr100N (sensores iguais) de difícil captação. Eu nesta tenho paredes, placa e sempre a bombar. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/PROFI-Wetterstation-WMR-928NX-928-NX-OregonScientific_W0QQitemZ380164913612QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBootsteile_Zubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item58839839cc&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14#ht_3923wt_1165

Em outro link do mesmo vender tem a 199€ com 25€ de transporte para Portugal. Bom preço.

WMR 928 a 199€

Onde ja comprei 3 estações WMR 100N, tambem esta a 968 a 65$ 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Oregon-Scientific-WMR968-Solar-Power-Weather-Station_W0QQitemZ270467981584QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWeather_Devices?hash=item3ef925e110#ht_2450wt_939


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2009 às 05:03)

_Oregon Scientific Home Weather Station WMR 968
2009 Model_ 
Vi esta estação à venda no ebay e aparentemente é boa pelo que fui lendo sobre as características.
É um modelo já com uns anos, embora haja uma nova versão desta estação - o modelo de 2009.
O artigo é *novo*.

O preço final (já com IVA e portes + taxa de alfândega) andaria nos 240 euros.

Que acham? Seria uma boa escolha? O preço é aceitável ou alguém sabe onde comprar mais barato?
Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Out 2009 às 08:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> _Oregon Scientific Home Weather Station WMR 968
> 2009 Model_
> Vi esta estação à venda no ebay e aparentemente é boa pelo que fui lendo sobre as características.
> É um modelo já com uns anos, embora haja uma nova versão desta estação - o modelo de 2009.
> ...



Não é um mau preço. 

A principal vantagem desse modelo face à WMR100N é o ecrã táctil e a consola em si, muito mais completa que a da primeira estação.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Out 2009 às 10:08)

Aristocrata disse:


> _Oregon Scientific Home Weather Station WMR 968
> 2009 Model_
> Vi esta estação à venda no ebay e aparentemente é boa pelo que fui lendo sobre as características.
> É um modelo já com uns anos, embora haja uma nova versão desta estação - o modelo de 2009.
> ...



Tens no ebay alemão, por 229€ + 20€ de transporte ja com transformador de 220 e em 3/4 dias tens cá isso sem chatices de alfandega.
WMR 928, versão europeia da 968


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2009 às 10:32)

Qual a diferença entre as Oregon 968 e a 928...?
A 928 é a versão europeia...mas difere em quê da outra?
Os sensores são iguais ou há diferenças neles?


----------



## lsalvador (19 Out 2009 às 10:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> Qual a diferença entre as Oregon 968 e a 928...?
> A 928 é a versão europeia...mas difere em quê da outra?
> Os sensores são iguais ou há diferenças neles?



Pelas minhas pesquisas quando da aquisição da estação, elas diferem na tensão eléctrica (normal, 220 contra 110) e na cor da consola, que a 968 é preta e a 928 metalizada. De resto é igual em tudo, desde as frequências dos sensores, os sensores tudo.

Penso que não haverá mais diferenças, pois ja tive de adquirir sensores novos, comprei em Inglaterra e foi só montar.

Não te esqueças que tens de fazer um RS para proteger o sensor.

Um abraço.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2009 às 18:20)

Onde posso comprar a Oregon Scientific WMR928, a menos de 200euros?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Out 2009 às 12:15)

Estou a pensar em comprar a estação metereologica La Crosse Technology WS1600-S-MAC o que acham
 vale ou não a pena


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2009 às 13:05)

Ainda estou indeciso...

Gostaria de saber se o *painel solar *da Oregon Cientific WMR200 pode ficar em *exclusivo no anemómetro*.

Como irá ficar o anemómetro num local de difícil acesso - só com uma escada tripla lá chegarei - tenho de ter 1 painel solar.

Lembro a quem está em vias de comprar uma estação que o dólar está mais acessível neste momento - uma boa opção é ver o ebay americano

Na *Scientific Sales.com* a Davis 6153 Wireless Vantage Pro2 com Aspirated Radiation Shield - $517.95; parece-me um bom preço atendendo ao normal que tenho visto no ebay - mas não estou a pensar comprar a davis...


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Out 2009 às 15:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ainda estou indeciso...
> 
> Gostaria de saber se o *painel solar *da Oregon Cientific WMR200 pode ficar em *exclusivo no anemómetro*.
> 
> ...



Boas!
O painel dá para ficar em exclusivo no anemómetro, pois a estação tem muitas opções para montagem.
Mas atenção, que o painel não substitui a pilha, apenas lhe prolonga um pouco a vida, necessitando sempre de pilha para fuincionar.
Uma boa opção são também as lojas online alemãs e o ebay britânico, pois a libra também está mais fraca e tens a vantagem de não se pagarem taxas, o que pode anular o efeito da desvalorização do dólar.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2009 às 16:11)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas!
> Uma boa opção são também as lojas online alemãs e o ebay britânico, pois a libra também está mais fraca e tens a vantagem de não se pagarem taxas, o que pode anular o efeito da desvalorização do dólar.


Já andei a ver e neste momento a WMR200 do ebay britânico fica em mais de 340 libras (!) e no ebay alemão fica a mais de 320€+portes.
No ebay americano e com a queda do dólar ficaria a cerca de 275€ (com IVA + TX aduaneira + portes), contas feitas na 2ª feira.


----------



## Vince (28 Out 2009 às 16:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> Já andei a ver e neste momento a WMR200 do ebay britânico fica em mais de 340 libras (!) e no ebay alemão fica a mais de 320€+portes.
> No ebay americano e com a queda do dólar ficaria a cerca de 275€ (com IVA + TX aduaneira + portes), contas feitas na 2ª feira.



Por acaso o vendedor alemão que referi anteriormente não tem nenhuma agora, mas daqui a uma semana já pode ter, isso vai variando rapidamente. Mas ainda ontem quando procurava preços da nova Davis VUE vi numa loja alemã a Wmr200 a 289€ + 19€ de portes para Portugal:
http://www.echtshop.de/wettermess-system-wmr-200-wetterstation-wmr200-p-1035.html

Se te decidires por comprar uma wmr200 aproveita para comprar logo o UVN800 que anda na casa dos 45/50€ e escusas de gastar mais portes no futuro.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Nov 2009 às 18:12)

Alguem tem estação meteorologica á venda?Quem tiver diga o preço...


----------



## Mjhb (11 Nov 2009 às 17:53)

Esta estação tem ligação ao computador?

http://www.weather-station-products.co.uk/item--LaCrosse-weather-station-WS3600--WS3600.html


----------



## Kraliv (11 Nov 2009 às 18:00)

Pedro disse:


> Esta estação tem ligação ao computador?
> 
> http://www.weather-station-products.co.uk/item--LaCrosse-weather-station-WS3600--WS3600.html





Pedro...esse modelo já foi descontinuado pela LaCrosse...e SIM, tem ligação ao PC.


Se leres com atenção ( o que costumas não fazer ) hás-de reparar que tá lá escrito:  " PC Connection"


----------



## ptuga (12 Nov 2009 às 10:44)

Viva...
Trabalho para o Municipio de Ferreira do Zêzere que aqui hà 3 meses adquiriu uma Oregon WMR200. Após leitura aqui no forum verifiquei que tb necessitava de um RS que tb foi aquirido (demorou a chegar).  Fiquei encarregado de por a coisa funcional e já falta pouco, dp de agum debate com o departamento informatico lá se encontrou a melhor forma de disponibilizar os dados ao publico em geral...o que está para muito breve. (dp criarei um tópico com uma ou duas fotos).

Mas venho aqui esclarecer uma dúvida que tenho hà algum tempo mas que agora que veio o frio n csg esclarecer. Esta estação dá leituras de wind chill? o manual n esclarece se é algo quem vem com a estação ou é algum sensor acessório. Na consola o valor vem sempre --. Sei que a consola tb tem o UV mas este é um acessorio comprado em separado, agora o wind chill?. 

Agradeço desde já os esclarecimentos

Abraços


----------



## lsalvador (12 Nov 2009 às 10:52)

ptuga disse:


> Viva...
> Trabalho para o Municipio de Ferreira do Zêzere que aqui à 3 meses adquiriu uma Oregon WMR200. Após leitura aqui no forum verifiquei que tb necessitava de um RS que tb foi aquirido (demorou a chegar).  Fiquei encarregado de por a coisa funcional e já falta pouco, dp de agum debate com o departamento informatico lá se encontrou a melhor forma de disponibilizar os dados ao publico em geral...o que está para muito breve. (dp criarei um tópico com uma ou duas fotos).
> 
> Mas venho aqui esclarecer uma dúvida que tenho hà algum tempo mas que agora que veio o frio n csg esclarecer. Esta estação dá leituras de wind chill? o manual n esclarece se é algo quem vem com a estação ou é algum sensor acessório. Na consola o valor vem sempre --. Sei que a consola tb tem o UV mas este é um acessorio comprado em separado, agora o wind chill?.
> ...



Antes de mais parabéns PTuga por uma estação em Ferreira do Zêzere , uma zona onde temos muita falta de equipamentos deste género. Como já deves ter reparado tenho uma estação em Tomar, mais propriamente a 4 Km's de distancia da Cidade de Tomar.

Umas perguntas da praxe, que software vão usar para recolher dados da estação e mais tarde disponibilizar os mesmos na net.

O windChill não é acessório mas sim um calculo que é feito, seja qual for o software que usarem ele vai dar.


Um abraço e passa no tópico para fazeres a tua apresentação.

Tópico de Apresentação


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2009 às 10:59)

Bem vindo ptuga. Parabéns ao município por instalar uma estação e a preocupação com o RS. É uma boa localização, ficamos à espera dos dados 

O IM tem uma boa página de informação sobre o wind chill e como o salvador referiu, não é hardware, é apenas um índice que o software calcula recorrendo a uma fórmula:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia...indice_biometeorologicos/windchill/index.html


----------



## ptuga (12 Nov 2009 às 11:51)

viva.. 
Obrigado pelas rsp tão rápidas
respondendo:
- O Software adquirido foi Weather display live versão premium e os dados vão ser disponibilizados através do site do Município. Estão em resolução os ultimos problemas com o servidor interno..firewalls e sei lá que mais.

Relativamente ao Wind Chill...
Sendo um Indiçe calculado em função do vento e temperatura alguma razão para que a consola tenha nunca tenha dado valores. aparece sempre "--". isso é que eu acho estranho. ja alguem aconteceu o mm com uma WMR200?

Abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2009 às 12:36)

ptuga disse:


> Relativamente ao Wind Chill...
> Sendo um Indiçe calculado em função do vento e temperatura alguma razão para que a consola tenha nunca tenha dado valores. aparece sempre "--". isso é que eu acho estranho. ja alguem aconteceu o mm com uma WMR200?
> 
> Abraços



Olá, ptuga. 

É normal na Oregon, isto porque o windchill normalmente só é calculado a partir de valores iguais ou inferiores a 10 ºC. Até se atingir esses valores da temperatura do ar, o windchill não tem efeito, pois quantifica o efeito de arrefecimento por parte do vento, fazendo uma ponderação das variáveis temperatura + vento, sendo que quanto menor for a temperatura e maiores  os valores do vento, mais baixa é a temperatura de windchill, ou seja, maior é a sensação de frio causada pela maior intensidade do vento e também quanto mais baixa for a temperatura em que esse fenómeno ocorra, tornando-se mais desagradável a sensação térmica.

Apenas na Davis o windchill é sempre calculado, independentemente da temperatura do ar, mas quando esta é relativamente elevada, por muito vento que esteja o windchill irá sempre corresponder à temperatura do ar, de forma que não tem utilidade o cálculo desse índice e, por isso, na Oregon só mesmo com valores iguais ou inferiores aos 10 ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2009 às 12:39)

ptuga disse:


> viva..
> Obrigado pelas rsp tão rápidas
> respondendo:
> - O Software adquirido foi Weather display live versão premium e os dados vão ser disponibilizados através do site do Município. Estão em resolução os ultimos problemas com o servidor interno..firewalls e sei lá que mais.
> ...



Eu tenho uma WMR 200 desde Maio. Entretato, não existiram dias suficientemente frios e ventosos para activar o wind chill da estação, pois aparece também sempre --.
De qualquer forma, o que eu acho que se passa com a estação é que, num dia com a temperatura baixa e o vento a soprar com alguma intensidade, se irá verificar que o campo que está sempre -- irá surgir com a indicação da temperatura que se sentirá de facto...É só uma questão de tempo, frio e vento, e logo o campo se activará... Julgo eu, que também estou à espera da estreia do dito!!


----------



## Lightning (12 Nov 2009 às 13:11)

mr. phillip disse:


> Eu tenho uma WMR 200 desde Maio. Entretato, não existiram dias suficientemente frios e ventosos para activar o wind chill da estação, pois aparece também sempre --.
> De qualquer forma, o que eu acho que se passa com a estação é que, num dia com a temperatura baixa e o vento a soprar com alguma intensidade, se irá verificar que o campo que está sempre -- irá surgir com a indicação da temperatura que se sentirá de facto...É só uma questão de tempo, frio e vento, e logo o campo se activará... Julgo eu, que também estou à espera da estreia do dito!!



Isso é mesmo assim. E é como disseste, basta vir um dia mais frio com um pouco mais de vento para os -- se traduzirem em números. 

Eu não vejo windchill na minha estação desde Janeiro/Fevereiro deste ano.


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2009 às 13:14)

Parece que só se activa abaixo dos 10ºC e tem que haver algum vento.




> The WMR200 doesn't calculate a wind chill (& displays "--") if the temp is above 10 C, or if the windspeed is below some figure that I don't recall just now.


----------



## ptuga (12 Nov 2009 às 17:32)

Obrigado a todos pelo esclarecimento...
Fico então a aguardar pelo dito!  

Novidades para breve....

Abraços


----------



## lsalvador (12 Nov 2009 às 17:33)

ptuga disse:


> Obrigado a todos pelo esclarecimento...
> Fico então a aguardar pelo dito!
> 
> Novidades para breve....
> ...



Nessa zona parece que vai ser uma tarefa fácil


----------



## Kraliv (12 Nov 2009 às 18:01)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Olá, ptuga.
> 
> É normal na Oregon, isto porque o windchill normalmente só é calculado a partir de valores iguais ou inferiores a 10 ºC. Até se atingir esses valores da temperatura do ar, o windchill não tem efeito, ...
> 
> ...




A WMR200 não apresenta o valor do Chill na consola...mas, por exemplo, no Dashboard do Meteohub está sempre o valor da temperatura actual (como referias sobre a Davis) quando não existe valor para Chill pelos motivos indicados


----------



## Mjhb (12 Nov 2009 às 18:51)

Kraliv disse:


> Pedro...esse modelo já foi descontinuado pela LaCrosse...e SIM, tem ligação ao PC.
> 
> 
> Se leres com atenção ( o que costumas não fazer ) hás-de reparar que tá lá escrito:  " PC Connection"



Descontinuada como?


----------



## ACalado (12 Nov 2009 às 18:55)

Pedro disse:


> Descontinuada como?



queres a net para que 

http://www.dicionarioweb.com.br/descontinuar.html

já não se fabrica


----------



## Mjhb (12 Nov 2009 às 19:41)

Onde será então que posso conseguir uma estação meteo com 0.1mm de resolução'

Algumas LaCrosse WS3600 tinham!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2009 às 20:27)

Kraliv disse:


> A WMR200 não apresenta o valor do Chill na consola...mas, por exemplo, no Dashboard do Meteohub está sempre o valor da temperatura actual (como referias sobre a Davis) quando não existe valor para Chill pelos motivos indicados



Exacto, no software mostrará sempre, procurei foi apenas referir-me à consola.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2009 às 20:33)

Pedro disse:


> Onde será então que posso conseguir uma estação meteo com 0.1mm de resolução'
> 
> Algumas LaCrosse WS3600 tinham!



Isso é engano proveniente de alguns sites, mas a La Crosse nunca teve modelos com 0,1 mm de resolução. A série WS3600 (toda a gama) tem, por exemplo, uma resolução de 0,5 mm, mesmo sendo as estações de topo da La Crosse. O que acontece é que o pluviómetro trabalha com base em unidades inglesas, e vai arredondando. Por exemplo: 0,5 mm (0,508 mm). Em 5 mm acumulados já irá mostrar 5,1 mm, por causa dos erros de arredondamento, que não são erros, na realidade, mas sim bases em unidades inglesas, resultando nestas imperfeições. Mas não é só com as La Crosse que isso acontece.

Se queres melhor, tens a Davis, com pluviómetro de resolução a 0,2 mm.

Melhor que isso: Texas, Columbia, Vaisala. Soluções maioritariamente acima dos 3000 €, e Vaisala não me parece ser muito apetecível para muitos, sendo uma completa como as do IM numa gama que começa pelos 15.000 €.

Soluções mais adequadas para amadores e como tu, que ainda querem começar mais a sério, não ficam mal com uma resolução de 0,5 mm da La Crosse. Relembra-te das Oregon e da resolução de 1,0 mm.

Mas também podes adaptar um funil para melhorar a resolução de qualquer estação, calibrando a partir do diâmetro de captação.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Nov 2009 às 21:08)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Isso é engano proveniente de alguns sites, mas a La Crosse nunca teve modelos com 0,1 mm de resolução. A série WS3600 (toda a gama) tem, por exemplo, uma resolução de 0,5 mm, mesmo sendo as estações de topo da La Crosse. O que acontece é que o pluviómetro trabalha com base em unidades inglesas, e vai arredondando. Por exemplo: 0,5 mm (0,508 mm). Em 5 mm acumulados já irá mostrar 5,1 mm, por causa dos erros de arredondamento, que não são erros, na realidade, mas sim bases em unidades inglesas, resultando nestas imperfeições. Mas não é só com as La Crosse que isso acontece.
> 
> Se queres melhor, tens a Davis, com pluviómetro de resolução a 0,2 mm.
> 
> ...




Acho que realmente vou optar pela LaCrosse WS3600, a que está à venda aqui no Fórum.
Obrigado pela ajuda!


----------



## migmor (21 Nov 2009 às 11:55)

Bom dia a todos.

Sou como todos vós um apaixonado pela meteorologia e afins...

Decidi comprar uma estação meteorologica +- pelo preço de 150€

Estava inclinado pela La Crosse WS-1516U-IT ou similar

O que me aconselham para um orçamento de +-150€?

Sou da zona do grande Porto e gostaria de a comprar numa loja fisica. Há lojas da especialidade nesta zona? E se avariar algum componente da estação, há quem se dedique á reparação das mesmas?

Agradecia a ajuda de todo e obrigado pelo excelente forum que faz as delicias de muitos, incluindo eu.

Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2009 às 16:13)

migmor disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> Sou como todos vós um apaixonado pela meteorologia e afins...
> 
> ...



Olá e bem-vindo.

Se arranjas essa La Crosse numa loja física, talvez compense, mas se não for, arranja antes uma Oregon WMR100N ou uma PCE-FWS20, são ambas relativamente acessíveis e permitem ligação ao PC. Contudo é mais conhecida a Oregon WMR100N e tenho mais segurança para a defender.

Em qualquer dessas estações terás conexão ao PC, mas terás de arranjar posteriormente um abrigo para o termo-higrómetro, que será o passo seguinte. O importante agora é decidires-te na escolha.

A Oregon enunciada pode ser encontrada na Media Markt, mas alguém da zona do Porto disse que ela estava demasiado cara, a cerca de 240 €. Se a arrajares a 160 €, que é o preço normal em Lisboa - ou pelo menos era - aproveita. Caso contrário, podes comprar pelo www.ebay.de, mandando vir da Alemanha. Os portes são relativamente baratos, cerca de 20 €, e não pagas alfândega. Vinda da Alemanha facilmente acabará nos 120 €.

É certo que seria melhor arranjá-la numa loja física para o caso de uma possível reparação, mas dados os preços... 

Toma uma decisão e vamos a isso.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Nov 2009 às 00:56)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Olá e bem-vindo.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





Daniel, desculpa lá discordar, mas acho que tu ao dares estes valores estás a iludir a malta 

Nunca consegui ver a WMR100N (kit completo) ser vendida a esses valores  

Na verdade, se algum HiperSuperMercado a vendeu a 160€...ou foi alguma promoção "doida" ou estaria certamente mal "marcada"


A WMR100N custará no melhor preço cerca de 200€/220€, isso sim!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Nov 2009 às 14:59)

Kraliv disse:


> Na verdade, se algum HiperSuperMercado a vendeu a 160€...ou foi alguma promoção "doida" ou estaria certamente mal "marcada"
> 
> 
> A WMR100N custará no melhor preço cerca de 200€/220€, isso sim!



Lembro-me que quando ela saiu custava 149 € na Media Markt da Luz, e depois passou para 160 €. 

Se não se mantém, obrigado pela informação. 

Eles gostam de ir actualizando os preços com frequência.


----------



## Jota 21 (27 Nov 2009 às 12:24)

Uma pergunta: um amigo meu quer comprar uma estação por um preço á volta de 100€. Só que pretende que meça velocidade e direcção do vento, humidade, temperatura de bolbo seco e radiação solar e que registe as medições, isto para além da temperatura e pressão atmosférica. Medições de precipitação não são importantes para ele (para mim seriam). Será para a zona da Assafora, Sintra. 
 Se por este preço for possível arranjar tal máquina e alguém tiver conhecimento disso, agradeço.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2009 às 12:58)

Jota 21 disse:


> Uma pergunta: um amigo meu quer comprar uma estação por um preço á volta de 100€. Só que pretende que meça velocidade e direcção do vento, humidade, temperatura de bolbo seco e radiação solar e que registe as medições, isto para além da temperatura e pressão atmosférica. Medições de precipitação não são importantes para ele (para mim seriam). Será para a zona da Assafora, Sintra.
> Se por este preço for possível arranjar tal máquina e alguém tiver conhecimento disso, agradeço.



Por 100 € ? Nem pensar. 

Isso só uma Oregon WMR100N + sensor UV ou qualquer série Oregon com sensor UV à parte e não fica nesse preço. 

Preços actualizados em Portugal para a série WMR100N da Oregon. Subiram bastante. Agora rondam os 230 € em lojas físicas. No eBay alemão cerca de 120 €. Acrescem os portes, mas são baratos e não há pagamento de alfândegas dentro da UE.

A somar aos preços referidos, o sensor UV para a Oregon custa cerca de 60 € ou costuma rondar tal valor.


Portanto, para uma loja física em Portugal:

230 € (estação base)
60 € (+/-) (sensor UV, penso que tens de importar este sensor ou então tenta informar-te numa loja)
---
290 €


Importar pelo eBay alemão:

120 € (estação base)
60 € (+/-) (sensor UV, importado do estrangeiro, aconselhável da Alemanha)
30 € (+/-) (portes de todo o material)
---
210 €


Preços obviamente a incluir o sensor UV da Oregon, senão seriam mais baratos pelo menos 60 €. Os próprios portes podem ser ligeiramente mais baratos se não comprares o sensor UV, por ser menos material embalado, e assim o preço ainda seria menor.

Ainda assim uma qualquer Oregon com um sensor UV incluído, seja a série WMR100N ou não, aproxima-se mais do preço que pretendes.

Uma Davis com sensor UV (versão plus) já será bem mais cara e está longe de cumprir o patamar de preços que estipulaste.

A correspondente a esses requisitios será a Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus Wireless, versão 6162 ou então a versão 6163, ambas incluem os sensor UV e solar. A diferença entre as versões é a existência, na segunda, de um ventilador de 24h no RS.

---

Para a Davis, preços normalmente praticados:

6152 (versão base Vantage Pro2)
6153 (inclui Fan-Aspirated Radiation Shield [FARS 24h])
*6162 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + sensor UV + sensor solar)
6163 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + FARS 24h + sensor UV + sensor solar)*

Se comprares pelo ebay alemão ou americano (este último aparentemente mais barato, mas depois está sujeito a taxas alfandegárias e outros direitos aduaneiros) estes serão os preços, falando por alto (os preços baixaram):

6152 (cerca de 550 €)
6153 (cerca de 760 €)
*6162 (cerca de 900 €)
6163 (cerca de 1180 €)*


As que pretendes estão a negrito. Nestes casos da Davis estou a dar-te o preço final delas com portes e alfândega na chegada a Portugal, caso venham dos EUA. Preços normalmente praticados mais as despesas inerentes. Se encomendares da Alemanha o preço base será mais caro mas já não pagarás alfândega. Sairá mais ou menos nos mesmos preços para todas as versões.

Atenção que estes preços não incluem o datalogger, que é necessário para conectar a estação ao PC e enviar dados para a internet. Se o encomendares separadamente sairá mais caro, pois terás de pagar novos portes para esse material, vindo separadamente.

O preço unitário dele ronda normalmente os 120 € + 30 € (portes) + alfândega (20 % do preço base + portes + taxas mínimas).

Encomendado separadamente fica num preço final na casa dos 160 €.

Se o encomendares junto com a estação ficará normalmente pelos 120 € por não acrescerem portes nem alfândegas separadamente ao preço.


----------



## Jota 21 (27 Nov 2009 às 15:26)

Caro Daniel, obrigado pelo trabalho:. Aqui o meu colega não quer saber o indice de UV pelo que o sensor UV não sei se será o que ele precisa. Ele quer medir a radiação solar perpendicular que se mede geralmente em Watt/m2. Parece que o instrumento que mede isso se chama Piranómetro (coisa de que eu nunca ouvi falar). Se esse Piranómetro se pode ligar a uma estação meteorológica também não sei...

 O objectivo é medir durante cerca de um ano as condições meteorológicas locais para obter dados suficientes para fazer uma simulação dinâmica de uma vivenda com um bom comportamento térmico, a projectar futuramente.

 Pelo que percebi, 100€ não dão para o que quer, talvez o dobro e mesmo assim...


----------



## mocha (27 Nov 2009 às 19:46)

Boas, hoje comprei uma nova estaçao nao sei se e alguma coisa de jeito mas como era baratissima resolvi experimentar, kneissel KWS 689 custou me 9,99€


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2009 às 22:55)

Jota 21 disse:


> Caro Daniel, obrigado pelo trabalho:. Aqui o meu colega não quer saber o indice de UV pelo que o sensor UV não sei se será o que ele precisa. Ele quer medir a radiação solar perpendicular que se mede geralmente em Watt/m2. Parece que o instrumento que mede isso se chama Piranómetro (coisa de que eu nunca ouvi falar). Se esse Piranómetro se pode ligar a uma estação meteorológica também não sei...
> 
> O objectivo é medir durante cerca de um ano as condições meteorológicas locais para obter dados suficientes para fazer uma simulação dinâmica de uma vivenda com um bom comportamento térmico, a projectar futuramente.
> 
> Pelo que percebi, 100€ não dão para o que quer, talvez o dobro e mesmo assim...




Estas estações mais baratas como as Oregon não tem a possibilidade de ter um sensor de radiação solar, apenas o segmento das semi-profissionais como as Davis que já são bem mais caras. E só esse sensor sozinho custa uns 200€/300€ na Europa.
http://www.ukweathershop.co.uk/acatalog/davis_6450.html

Geralmente quem necessita disso compra a estação Davis Plus trazendo-o de origem pois fica mais em conta do que adquirindo estação e sensor à parte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2009 às 12:23)

Vince disse:


> Estas estações mais baratas como as Oregon não tem a possibilidade de ter um sensor de radiação solar, apenas o segmento das semi-profissionais como as Davis que já são bem mais caras. E só esse sensor sozinho custa uns 200€/300€ na Europa.
> http://www.ukweathershop.co.uk/acatalog/davis_6450.html
> 
> Geralmente quem necessita disso compra a estação Davis Plus trazendo-o de origem pois fica mais em conta do que adquirindo estação e sensor à parte.



Sim, afinal o que o Jota21 pretende é o equivalente a um piranómetro e esse é o solar das Davis. Atenção que um destes sensores não funciona sem o outro. Ou seja, para ter o sensor UV a funcionar é necessário também comprar o solar. Estes dois sensores custam juntos cerca de 450 €. Acrescem a eles portes e alfândega. Mas se os pretendes adquirir, não o faças em separado. Adquire logo a Davis Vantage Pro2 Wireless, *versão 6162, que já os inclui,* tal como bem disse o Vince.

Os preços foram os que referi atrás.

Lamento a desilusão nos preços a quem pretendia uma coisa mais barata.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Nov 2009 às 16:50)

Para quem quiser comprar a *OREGON SCIENTIFIC - WMR100* encontrei hoje este site:

http://www.fitnessboutique.pt/dynam...etaffiliation_162&xtor=AL-9&filedate=20091123

Aproveitando a deixa, hoje que se fala tanto no *ebay*, penso que seria vantajoso a criação dum tópico acerca disso _(penso que ainda não existe)_, onde quem já comprou estações meteorológicas ou outras coisas desse a sua opinião, informações desde a inscrição até uma possível compra, dicas, etc.

Iria ajudar quem tem muitas duvidas e muita curiosidade sobre este "mundo comercial", que é o meu caso e possivelmente de outros membros.


----------



## joaodelai (28 Nov 2009 às 23:29)

Alguém poderia me responder, para que serve a opção "AUTO SCANNING" da WMR100N?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Nov 2009 às 23:53)

ac_cernax disse:


> Para quem quiser comprar a *OREGON SCIENTIFIC - WMR100* encontrei hoje este site:
> 
> http://www.fitnessboutique.pt/dynam...etaffiliation_162&xtor=AL-9&filedate=20091123
> 
> ...



Fica ao critério de quem tem poder para o decidir. Mas penso que se tem respondido às questões colocadas.

Quem tiver dúvidas ou precisar de opiniões está sempre à vontade para o fazer.


----------



## Jota 21 (1 Dez 2009 às 17:09)

Não tive opurtunidade de voltar aqui nos últimos dias mas tinha de agradecer o trabalho que tiveram a pesquisar a tal estação que falei aqui há uns dias atrás. O meu colega quando soube os preços deixou de ter interesse o que até compreendo.

 Por falar em estações no passado sábado as lojas ALDI puseram á venda uma de marca desconhecida mas que comprei pois achei que tinha bom ar. Não sendo nenhuma "bomba" já me pareceu razoável para ter em casa, especialmente num apartamento, onde não podemos ter instrumentos para medir o vento e a precipitação. Esta tem temperatura e humidade interiores e exteriores, pressão atmosférica, previsão por simbolos, hora de nascer e pôr do sol, fases da lua, além de relógio e despertador. Por 24,99€ não me pareceu mal e posso dizer que os dados que mostra batem certo como os do Weatheronline aqui para Sintra/Granja a nível de temperatura, humidade e pressão atmosférica. Esta última teve de ser calibrada por mim, claro. No Media Markt vi uma Oregon com funções semelhantes por 129€. É uma grande diferença...

 Fica aqui o Link:

http://www.aldi.pt/OFFER_PT_SA/OFFER_47/OFF09.SHTML


----------



## Raposinha (7 Dez 2009 às 10:13)

Olá a todos,

Tenho lido e seguido o fórum com bastante regularidade, embora sem grande tempo para participar mais activamente. Sou um principiante nestas coisas, mas tenho aprendido bastante por aqui! 

Gostava de adquirir a minha primeira estação, mas tenho visto tantos modelos pela net que fiquei mais baralhado do que estava inicialmente. Já percebi que a WMR100 é um dos modelos mais bem recomendados, mas estava à procura de algo mais barato para começar.

Assim na casa de uns 70/100 euros, o que recomendam? 

Obrigado desde já,
Alexandre


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2009 às 12:45)

Raposinha disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Tenho lido e seguido o fórum com bastante regularidade, embora sem grande tempo para participar mais activamente. Sou um principiante nestas coisas, mas tenho aprendido bastante por aqui!
> 
> ...



Por esse preço não será uma estação completa. Apenas terás temperatura, humidade e pressão, na melhor das hipóteses. E dessas estações arranja-se um pouco por todo o lado; Media Markt, Worten, entre outras. Se fores mais específico no que procuras talvez te possa ajudar melhor.


----------



## Kraliv (7 Dez 2009 às 15:31)

Boas,


Pode ainda arriscar a compra de uma PCE FWS20 (+-100€)







http://www.pce-iberica.es/medidor-detalles-tecnicos/logger-de-datos/logger-datos-pce-fws20.htm


Há por aqui pessoal que tem estações destas


----------



## PDias (7 Dez 2009 às 16:24)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Pode ainda arriscar a compra de uma PCE FWS20 (+-100€)
> ...



Boa tarde,

eu tenho esta estação, foi a que resolvi comprar para começar esta actividade, e digo já que estou bastante satisfeito com ela e com a fiabilidade dela (comparando com a estação do IM Dois Portos).


----------



## Raposinha (7 Dez 2009 às 17:30)

Olá,

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda! 

Kraliv, PDias: Parece-me muito boa, essa estação. Não conhecia esse modelo (nem sequer a marca!) mas em relação preço/qualidade impressiona. 

Só tenho dois problemas, um é morar num prédio (num andar baixo) e sem acesso fácil ao telhado. Qualquer sensor teria de ser montado na varanda, e isso não me parece a melhor solução, pelo que já vi por aqui. E o outro é o preço, já passa um bocadinho do que queria e torna mais dificil convencer quem vive comigo. Veremos o que diz a cara-metade, mas já vão vendo o enredo do filme. 

Daniel, o que procuro não necessita ser muito avançado, estou mesmo a começar nisto. Precisa de medir temperatura, pressão atmosférica, humidade (tanto no interior como no exterior) e pouco mais. Pluviosidade e ventos devem ser dificeis de implementar, por aquilo que digo acima. Ligação ao PC era interessante.

Vi na MediaMarkt a Oregon Scientific RMS600-USB UPLOAD II (Link na Redcoon), que vos parece?

Abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2009 às 18:52)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Pode ainda arriscar a compra de uma PCE FWS20 (+-100€)



É bem lembrado. Mas como não sei quantas pessoas estão satisfeitas com ela... Mesmo assim, nunca esquecer que, tal como fez o PDias, é preciso colocar um abrigo no termo-higrómetro. Caso contrário, terão dados errados de temperatura e humidade durante o dia e o sensor vai estragar-se mais rapidamente com a chuva e com o sol directo.

Boa dica, Kraliv.


----------



## Knyght (7 Dez 2009 às 19:47)

Uma dessas eu compro, são fiaveis? Mandam pra Portugal?
Abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2009 às 20:14)

Knyght disse:


> Uma dessas eu compro, são fiaveis? Mandam pra Portugal?
> Abraço



Claro que enviam. Os que as compraram normalmente importaram. No ebay é muito comum a importação de material.


----------



## Kraliv (7 Dez 2009 às 21:38)

Knyght disse:


> Uma dessas eu compro, são fiaveis? Mandam pra Portugal?
> Abraço






Se mandaram para os Açores..devem enviar para a Madeira 

Ora..ora!!!


----------



## Iceberg (8 Dez 2009 às 23:47)

Olá a todos!

Repetindo um pouco o que o Raposinha já disse aqui, de facto na MediaMkt, por exemplo, existe uma grande variedade de aparelhos, mas dada a enorme oferta destes produtos, gostava de pedir a vossa ajuda:

Quero adquirir uma nova estação meteo, mas daquelas interiores de apartamento (ou seja, sem pluviómetro, anemómetro e essas coisas, pois não tenhoonde instalar).

Pretendo um aparelho com grande fiablidade, de uma boa marca (Oregon ou outras), que tenha (pelo menos) as seguintes funções:

- Temperatura e Humidade interior e exterior (de preferência com histórico de temp. máxima e mínima diária)
- Humidade interna e externa.
- Pressão barométrica, com gráfico de barras
- Ligação ao computador seria ideal !

Aguardo as vossa sugestões !


----------



## Raposinha (9 Dez 2009 às 09:46)

Olá a todos,

Tal como esperava, uma estação mais avançada estava fora da discussão pelo menos para já, por questões de espaço, dinheiros, etc.

Quanto à MediaMarkt, ontem estive na do Parque Nascente (Rio Tinto), e por lá estavam vários modelos da Oregon a 29,90€ e 39,90€. No dia anterior tinha visto a RMS600 USB por 79,90€ na MediaMarkt de Gaia, como estava a 39,90€ nem hesitei, acho que a trouxe por um bom preço! 

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda!
Alexandre


----------



## Lousano (12 Dez 2009 às 20:13)

No LIDL uma estação completa por 49 Euros, mas não deverá ter ligação PC.

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20091217.p.Estacao_Meteorologica

A partir de 17 de Dezembro.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2009 às 20:18)

Lousano disse:


> No LIDL uma estação completa por 49 Euros, mas não deverá ter ligação PC.
> 
> http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20091217.p.Estacao_Meteorologica
> 
> A partir de 17 de Dezembro.



Tenho uma em grandola e não dá para ligar ao PC e tem mais problemas o vento demora muito a actualizar perde muitas rajadas é pouco preciso o sensor de temperatura funciona muito mal de dia devido ao sol fazer disparar em muitos graus a temperatura e se queremos por o anemómetro bem exposto ao vento o termómetro tem de apanhar sol, funciona bem de noite  o pluviometro o meu avariou pouco tempo depois.


----------



## Lousano (12 Dez 2009 às 20:26)

miguel disse:


> Tenho uma em grandola e não dá para ligar ao PC e tem mais problemas o vento demora muito a actualizar perde muitas rajadas é pouco preciso o sensor de temperatura funciona muito mal de dia devido ao sol fazer disparar em muitos graus a temperatura e se queremos por o anemómetro bem exposto ao vento o termómetro tem de apanhar sol, funciona bem de noite  o pluviometro o meu avariou pouco tempo depois.



Na imagem da estação eu não visualizava o sensor, o que estranhava.

Mas o uqe tens é exactamente igual?


----------



## Kraliv (12 Dez 2009 às 20:42)

Lousano disse:


> Na imagem da estação eu não visualizava o sensor, o que estranhava.
> 
> Mas o uqe tens é exactamente igual?





Há por aí um tópico sobre as estações do Lidl...tem lá fotos desta estação (a do Miguel e de outro user)


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2009 às 00:05)

Lousano disse:


> Na imagem da estação eu não visualizava o sensor, o que estranhava.
> 
> Mas o uqe tens é exactamente igual?



Sim é a mesma.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Dez 2009 às 00:59)

Acham que vale a pena investir numa estação dessas?
Podem ter as mesmas anomalias de outras antes disponíveis e adquiridas por alguns membros!


----------



## Inter Esquecido (18 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Boas,

Primeira intervenção neste fórum, desde já os parabéns pela informação.

sou eng florestal iniciei um trabalho  recuperação de linhas de água e tenho notado árvores secas que dificil mente irão rebentar.

Ando a procura de umas estações meteorológicas portáteis que se usam para fazer medições em campo.

Para tentar perceber as temperaturas que fazem na zona da reserva.

Sei que existem pois colaborei com uma empresa que usava uma para estudos de monitorização.

Procurei em alguns sites aqui listados mas não consegui encontrar, também não sei qual o nome correcto que se dá .

Alguém conhece que me possa dar uma ajuda.

Obrigado


----------



## zymolog (22 Dez 2009 às 14:28)

Boa tarde a todos!

Estou a precisar de uma ajudinha, recebi a minha Oregon wmr200 há um par de dias, escolhi este modelo por ter um racio preço/qualidade resoável e sobretudo poder se ligar ao computador, é ai é que está o problema. O software que recevi é o Weather Os Ver1.1.57(actualizado on-line) quando ligo a estação ao computador aparece-me os dados actuais no ecrã mas parece não descargar os dados do datalogger para o programa. Alguém me pode informar quais outros softwares são compativeis com esta Oregon?
Desde já muito Obrigado.


----------



## lsalvador (22 Dez 2009 às 14:44)

zymolog disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> 
> Estou a precisar de uma ajudinha, recebi a minha Oregon wmr200 há um par de dias, escolhi este modelo por ter um racio preço/qualidade resoável e sobretudo poder se ligar ao computador, é ai é que está o problema. O software que recevi é o Weather Os Ver1.1.57(actualizado on-line) quando ligo a estação ao computador aparece-me os dados actuais no ecrã mas parece não descargar os dados do datalogger para o programa. Alguém me pode informar quais outros softwares são compativeis com esta Oregon?
> Desde já muito Obrigado.



Oi, em relação a esse software esquece, passa a frente.

http://www.weather-display.com/index.php

Tens aqui um bom software, podes usar por 30 dias, se gostares basta procurares na net mais informação.

Pela tua assinatura és da Mina do Bugalho-Alandroal, uma zona onde não estão (que eu saiba) estações online.


Bem vindo a este forum e vai partilhando os teus dados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Dez 2009 às 20:21)

Inter Esquecido disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Primeira intervenção neste fórum, desde já os parabéns pela informação.
> 
> ...



O que procuras são medidores portáteis.

Como exemplos há os da Kestrel e da La Crosse.

Os da Kestrel, assim como mais alguns, incluem termómetro e anemómetro e fazem o cálculo do windchill com os dados correspondentes.

Devem custar cerca de 50 € e em Portugal podes encontrá-los na Gestel, em Linda-a-Velha.


----------



## CSOF (23 Dez 2009 às 09:25)

Bom dia, eu gostaria de comprar uma outra estação meteorologica, pois a minha lacrosse esta avariada, e tenho um plafond para gastar de 500 euros.
Onde posso comprar e qual a estação que me aconselham? a davis certamente seria uma boa opção mas necessita de datalogger?


----------



## HotSpot (23 Dez 2009 às 11:07)

CSOF disse:


> Bom dia, eu gostaria de comprar uma outra estação meteorologica, pois a minha lacrosse esta avariada, e tenho um plafond para gastar de 500 euros.
> Onde posso comprar e qual a estação que me aconselham? a davis certamente seria uma boa opção mas necessita de datalogger?



Necessita do logger para passar os dados para PC e claro para a internet.

Sem logger podes ver os registos na consola da estação.

Com esse orçamento, Davis claro, nem penses 2 vezes.


----------



## CSOF (23 Dez 2009 às 14:00)

HotSpot disse:


> Necessita do logger para passar os dados para PC e claro para a internet.
> 
> Sem logger podes ver os registos na consola da estação.
> 
> Com esse orçamento, Davis claro, nem penses 2 vezes.



mas davis, já andei a ver preços e é bem acima de 500 euros, e então com datalogger ainda é mais, onde posso então arranjar a davis abaixo deste preço?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2009 às 17:32)

CSOF disse:


> mas davis, já andei a ver preços e é bem acima de 500 euros, e então com datalogger ainda é mais, onde posso então arranjar a davis abaixo deste preço?



Novamente colocando informação sobre o mesmo assunto.


Há vários modelos da Davis Vantage:

VUE (modelo recente e a mais simples das Vantage, com a vantagem de ser portátil)
---
6152 (versão base Vantage Pro2)
6153 (inclui Fan-Aspirated Radiation Shield [FARS 24h])
6162 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + sensor UV + sensor solar)
6163 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + FARS 24h + sensor UV + sensor solar)


Se comprares pelo ebay alemão ou americano (este último aparentemente mais barato, mas depois está sujeito a taxas alfandegárias e outros direitos aduaneiros) estes serão os preços, falando por alto *(os preços baixaram)*:

VUE (cerca de 480 €)
---
6152 (cerca de 550 €)
6153 (cerca de 760 €)
6162 (cerca de 900 €)
6163 (cerca de 1180 €)


Estes preços são muito generalistas e já estou a incluir as taxas alfandegárias no preço final dos produtos Davis para simplificar aquilo que te quero dizer, claro que podes encontrar um pouco mais barato, mas também encontras muito mais caro, se for preciso.

Em Portugal, para te dar uma ideia, a mais barata fica acima dos 800 € e o modelo 6163 ascende praticamente aos 2000 €, pelo que comprar cá parece não ser muito compensatório.


Atenção: Os preços que referi não incluem o datalogger com o software WeatherLink, que é o que irá permitir a ligação da estação ao computador e à Internet.
Este aparelho custa cerca de 150 €, já com os portes e taxas incluídos, que se deverão somar ao preço-base de cada uma das estações.


No final, para dar o exemplo, um modelo que custe 420 € no país onde compras - vindo de fora da União Europeia - irá estar sujeito aos portes (cerca de 50 €) e a 20 % de IVA, a algumas taxas mistério de valor reduzido (cerca de 5 €) e o datalogger também estará sujeito a taxas alfandegárias.


Assim, o modelo 6152 (por alto);

420 € + 50 € + 20 % = 564 € (estação + portes + alfândega)

+ datalogger (cerca de 150 €) 

= 

~ 710 €


Tudo isto, cálculos feitos de forma muito grosseira e muito por alto, mas penso que dá para ter uma ideia de como as coisas se processam. (Os preços agora andam um pouco mais baixos).

---

*Em Portugal, podes comprar material Davis na Gestel, em Linda-a-Velha.

Há também a alternativa de procurares no ebay americano ou alemão, não obstante tudo o que referi atrás.

Há também algumas alternativas dentro da Europa: http://www.ukweathershop.co.uk/acatalog/davis_instruments.html*

---

Mas, apesar de os preços não serem propriamente baixos, são estações de excelente qualidade e fiabilidade, pelo que - se quiseres a minha opinião - afirmo com toda a certeza que são estações que valem a pena.
Se tiveres possibilidades financeiras para comprar material Davis, não hesites, pois a sua robustez e durabilidade compensam bastante o dinheiro que se dá por ele.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Dez 2009 às 21:58)

Onde posso comprar um sensor termohigrómetro, que transmita a uma frequência de 434MHz?


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Dez 2009 às 22:24)

Pedro disse:


> Onde posso comprar um sensor termohigrómetro, que transmita a uma frequência de 434MHz?



Pedro, no site da "estação" que te enviei, o sensor possui entre outras características técnicas uma frequência de transmissão rádio de 433,92 MHz que corresponde a esse valor.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2009 às 10:08)

joseoliveira disse:


> Pedro, no site da "estação" que te enviei, o sensor possui entre outras características técnicas uma frequência de transmissão rádio de 433,92 MHz que corresponde a esse valor.



OK. É que assim posso ter os dados na base da estação do Lidl!!!


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Dez 2009 às 19:09)

Pedro disse:


> OK. É que assim posso ter os dados na base da estação do Lidl!!!



Se essa frequência estiver dentro de possíveis características padrão para ser recepcionada nessa estação do Lidl..., óptimo (confesso que desconhecia essa possibilidade em produtos de marca diferente), mas será que consegues um sensor sem o restante equipamento?


----------



## PTbig (2 Jan 2010 às 22:34)

Boas pessoal.

Ando à procura de uma estação meteorológica de bolso para ter no carro e saber sempre alguns dados mesmo que não sejam fiáveis a 100% o que quero é mesmo uma coisa básica e barata  encontrei estas no ebay que dizem??

1ª Opção

2ª Opção

Obrigado

Feliz 2010


----------



## Aspvl (4 Jan 2010 às 22:23)

Olá, queria comprar uma estação com pluviómetro, anemómetro, e sensor de humidade e de temperatura.

Pensei na W1600 da La Crosse, mas ainda não consegui encontrar nenhuma loja física que a venda.


----------



## sandgrain (5 Jan 2010 às 20:12)

Boa noite!

Já percorri todas as páginas deste tópico na esperança de decidir que modelo adquirir. Admito que ainda não estou esclarecido... 

Quero uma estação básica, que meça temperatura interior e exterior, assim como humidade relativa e pressão atmosférica. Como vivo num apartamento ponho de lado a questão do anemómetro e do pluviómetro. Possuo uma varanda abrigada da luz solar directa e da chuva e gostaria de saber se tenho que proteger o sensor que adquirir.

Desde já o meu obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2010 às 20:20)

PTbig disse:


> Ando à procura de uma estação meteorológica de bolso para ter no carro e saber sempre alguns dados mesmo que não sejam fiáveis a 100% o que quero é mesmo uma coisa básica e barata  encontrei estas no ebay que dizem??



Desconheço a fiabilidade pois nunca vi o comportamento delas e ninguém por aqui tem esses modelos, parece-me.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2010 às 20:23)

sandgrain disse:


> Quero uma estação básica, que meça temperatura interior e exterior, assim como humidade relativa e pressão atmosférica. Como vivo num apartamento ponho de lado a questão do anemómetro e do pluviómetro.



Qualquer estação básica desse género encontra-se no Lidl ou na Media Markt, entre outras lojas, algumas até na casa dos 30 €.




sandgrain disse:


> Possuo uma varanda abrigada da luz solar directa e da chuva e gostaria de saber se tenho que proteger o sensor que adquirir.



Os termo-higrómetros têm sempre de ser protegidos da radiação difusa mesmo quando não há radiação directa. 

Não façam um abrigo completamente fechado. Tem de existir arejamento, mas que impeça a entrada de radiação no interior do abrigo.


----------



## sandgrain (5 Jan 2010 às 20:27)

Obrigado pela rápida resposta às minhas dúvidas!

Encontrei este modelo, que se encontra dentro do meu orçamento, o que me podem dizer sobre a sua fiabilidade e preço?

http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/3500.php

Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2010 às 20:37)

sandgrain disse:


> Obrigado pela rápida resposta às minhas dúvidas!
> 
> Encontrei este modelo, que se encontra dentro do meu orçamento, o que me podem dizer sobre a sua fiabilidade e preço?
> 
> ...



A La Crosse é, na minha opinião, uma marca com produtos geralmente de fraca qualidade. No entanto, a série WS3500 saiu com bons resultados já há alguns anos. É um bom modelo para quem procura o mesmo que tu. Deixa-me referir que essa estação não permite ligação ao PC.

De resto, apesar do preço parecer elevado, ele já desceu um pouco nestes últimos tempos e é uma estação com qualidade razoável. Já houve quem por cá tivesse esse modelo e esteve satisfeito com a relação qualidade/preço.


----------



## sandgrain (5 Jan 2010 às 22:04)

Nas especificações aparece escrito que tem ligação ao pc através de porta série...

"PC connection

Computer connection included

Delivered with setup CD-ROM (in French, English and German) and 2 metres of cable for the base-computer link (RS232)

Data is gathered by the computer, from which it is possible to use the data and design graphs

Possible storage of 1750 sets of data with time and date recording

Data recording intervals from 1 minute up to 12 hours

EEPROM memory (non volatile ring buffer memory)"



Considerei o preço razoável precisamente por ter ligação ao pc. Outro factor interessante é poder ligar a estação à corrente, apenas tendo que gastar pilhas com o sensor.

Não comprando la crosse, para esta gama de preços, ficarei melhor servido com uma Oregon? Vi 2 modelos interessantes na casa dos 45€ ( WS9040IT e WS7018).

Obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2010 às 22:16)

sandgrain disse:


> Nas especificações aparece escrito que tem ligação ao pc através de porta série...
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Estranho ter ligação ao PC, pois a original WS3500 da La Crosse não tinha. Deve ter havido uma reformulação do modelo, porque tenho a certeza que não tinha essa conexão.

De qualquer forma, essa La Crosse parece uma boa escolha tendo em conta essa série, que saiu até com uma qualdiade razoável. Se tem ligação ao PC então fica em vantagem face às que não têm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2010 às 22:17)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Estranho ter ligação ao PC, pois a original WS3500 da La Crosse não tinha. Deve ter havido uma reformulação do modelo, porque tenho a certeza que não tinha essa conexão.
> 
> De qualquer forma, essa La Crosse parece uma boa escolha tendo em conta essa série, que saiu até com uma qualdiade razoável. Se tem ligação ao PC então fica em vantagem face às que não têm.



Induzi-te em erro, afinal sempre teve essa conexão. Estava a fazer confusão. O que essa tem a menos são os respectivos anemómetro e pluviómetro.


----------



## Puma (5 Jan 2010 às 22:45)

Pedro disse:


> OK. É que assim posso ter os dados na base da estação do Lidl!!!



Apesar de já ter feito a minha apresentação, no tópico correspondente, gostaria de mais uma vez louvar o espírito de entre-ajuda e companheirismo que aqui se vive. 

Eu adquiri recentemente a estação do Lidl, a que tem anemometro e pluviometro, e gostaria de ter mais um sensor externo de temperatura e humidade.
Sei que a estação permite 3 canais.

Alguém me sabe dizer onde poderei adquirir esse sensor ?

Abraço


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Jan 2010 às 02:12)

Puma disse:


> Apesar de já ter feito a minha apresentação, no tópico correspondente, gostaria de mais uma vez louvar o espírito de entre-ajuda e companheirismo que aqui se vive.
> 
> Eu adquiri recentemente a estação do Lidl, a que tem anemometro e pluviometro, e gostaria de ter mais um sensor externo de temperatura e humidade.
> Sei que a estação permite 3 canais.
> ...



*Olá* 

Antes de adquirires esse sensor extra terás que verificar nas especificações da estação (nas instruções) qual a referência de sensores que sejam compatíveis como a mesma.
Em muitas lojas por vezes sucede que os extras de muitos produtos, apesar destes os mencionarem como essenciais e ou alternativos, boa parte das vezes não estão lá disponíveis. A menos que sejam lojas da especialidade e daí esses problemas grande parte das vezes não se coloquem, é algo que pode mesmo acontecer.
Como normalmente na embalagem vem mencionado o site do produto, é uma questão de desta forma tentares contornar a situação.


----------



## joaodelai (9 Jan 2010 às 03:30)

Olá, comprei uma Oregon WMR200 no ebay ontem, demorará mais ou menos uns 20 dias para chegar, pedi junto também um RS Davis 7714... 
Minha WMR200 será a primeira do Brasil, espero que ela funcione bem e dure bastante, mesmo nas condições de humidade que temos o ano inteiro, 

Alguém ai de Portugal tem um modelo desses? Poderia me informar os problemas mais corriqueiros da estação? Dicas para instalação da estação e do RS?
Pretendo também colocar os dados online, oque é necessário para isto? O software que vem junto com a estação já é o suficiente para isso?





Escolhi a preta! 

Aguardo opiniões!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jan 2010 às 12:24)

joaodelai disse:


> Poderia me informar os problemas mais corriqueiros da estação?



Se o termo-higrómetro não for bem protegido da radiação directa e da chuva pode avariar com facilidade, como em todas as Oregon. No entanto, o termo-higrómetro da WMR200 é melhor que o original da WMR100N.



joaodelai disse:


> Dicas para instalação da estação e do RS?



Passa no tópico das condições standard de instalação, aqui no tópico da instrumentação.



joaodelai disse:


> Pretendo também colocar os dados online, oque é necessário para isto? O software que vem junto com a estação já é o suficiente para isso?



É o suficiente. O Virtual Weather Station, o Cumulus, o Weather Display, entre outros, são compatíveis com a Oregon.


----------



## joaodelai (9 Jan 2010 às 15:23)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Se o termo-higrómetro não for bem protegido da radiação directa e da chuva pode avariar com facilidade, como em todas as Oregon. No entanto, o termo-higrómetro da WMR200 é melhor que o original da WMR100N.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, outra dúvida que tenho é sobre o dattalogger, se pode guardar mais de um ano de dados na memória na frequencia de 15m, praticamente instalar a estação e esquece-la lá, deixar a registrando! 
É isso mesmo?


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2010 às 15:48)

joaodelai disse:


> Ok, outra dúvida que tenho é sobre o dattalogger, se pode guardar mais de um ano de dados na memória na frequencia de 15m, praticamente instalar a estação e esquece-la lá, deixar a registrando!
> É isso mesmo?



Sim, se deixares a estação a guardar dados com uma frequência de 15 minutos dá-te para 436 dias (mais de um ano).


----------



## ct5iul (10 Jan 2010 às 17:37)

Aspvl disse:


> Olá, queria comprar uma estação com pluviómetro, anemómetro, e sensor de humidade e de temperatura.
> 
> Pensei na W1600 da La Crosse, mas ainda não consegui encontrar nenhuma loja física que a venda.



Boa Tarde a DND http://www.dnd.pt/index.php?lg=1&idmenu=40&idsubmenu=41&idsubmenu2=113 costuma ter a ws1600,mas na media market tens estações mais baratas e com ligação ao PC. 
Tudo bem que a ws1600 tem uma coisa boa trabalha em 868mhz ou seja o sinal de recepção e sempre bom pois em Portugal não há nada a trabalhar em 868mhz pois estas frequências são reservadas para o GSM (penso que esta estação ate e ilegal no nosso Pais devido a esta faixa de frequências não estar homologada em Portugal).
Há países que tem a la crosse ws 1600 na frequência dos 433mhz http://www.navcity.co.uk/Weather St...ne WS1600 Wireless Weather Station___1505.htm também tem outra coisa boa o sinal de recepção e de 3 em 3 segundos por outro lado e cara e não tem ligação ao PC.
Se poderes passa pela Media Market, a meses passei por lá e havia umas estações da Oregon Scientific com anemómetro pluviómetro e ligação ao PC por cerca de 130€ 
Se quiseres ir ate aos lados da Marinha Grande a WS1600  numa loja custa 98€ http://www.gem51.com/verproduto.php?id=3777 mesmo com portes acho que fica mais barato que a DND mas também e uma questão de ires a DND e falares com eles já lá tenho comprado material que na pagina deles esta a um preço e depois eles fazem outro, pensa bem e lê bem as opiniões e as estações que o pessoal aqui no fórum tem um abraço


----------



## Aspvl (10 Jan 2010 às 18:46)

ct5iul disse:


> Boa Tarde a DND http://www.dnd.pt/index.php?lg=1&idmenu=40&idsubmenu=41&idsubmenu2=113 costuma ter a ws1600,mas na media market tens estações mais baratas e com ligação ao PC.
> Tudo bem que a ws1600 tem uma coisa boa trabalha em 868mhz ou seja o sinal de recepção e sempre bom pois em Portugal não há nada a trabalhar em 868mhz pois estas frequências são reservadas para o GSM (penso que esta estação ate e ilegal no nosso Pais devido a esta faixa de frequências não estar homologada em Portugal).
> Há países que tem a la crosse ws 1600 na frequência dos 433mhz http://www.navcity.co.uk/Weather St...ne WS1600 Wireless Weather Station___1505.htm também tem outra coisa boa o sinal de recepção e de 3 em 3 segundos por outro lado e cara e não tem ligação ao PC.
> Se poderes passa pela Media Market, a meses passei por lá e havia umas estações da Oregon Scientific com anemómetro pluviómetro e ligação ao PC por cerca de 130€
> Se quiseres ir ate aos lados da Marinha Grande a WS1600  numa loja custa 98€ http://www.gem51.com/verproduto.php?id=3777 mesmo com portes acho que fica mais barato que a DND mas também e uma questão de ires a DND e falares com eles já lá tenho comprado material que na pagina deles esta a um preço e depois eles fazem outro, pensa bem e lê bem as opiniões e as estações que o pessoal aqui no fórum tem um abraço



Obrigado pela informação ct5iul.
Quando puder vou à DND ,vou ver se consigo regatear com eles
Esta semana também vou a S.Pedro de Moel,e se calhar dou um saltinho à Marinha Grande.
Que exemplos de estações é que se vendem na Media Markt?


Mais uma vez obrigado.


----------



## Aspvl (10 Jan 2010 às 18:55)

Onde é que acham que se vende esta cá em Portugal ? http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/3500.php

Obrigado


----------



## PTbig (11 Jan 2010 às 19:02)

Boas pessoal

Alguém sabe o que se passa com as oregon WMR100N, já procurei em vários sítios mas todos dizem que só têm informações a partir de dia 15 deste mês, será que vai haver alguma alteração na estação será que o preço mantém?

Abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2010 às 19:20)

PTbig disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Alguém sabe o que se passa com as oregon WMR100N, já procurei em vários sítios mas todos dizem que só têm informações a partir de dia 15 deste mês, será que vai haver alguma alteração na estação será que o preço mantém?
> 
> Abraços



Se o preço subir compra no ebay americano ou alemão, os preços costumam compensar.


----------



## PTbig (11 Jan 2010 às 21:09)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Se o preço subir compra no ebay americano ou alemão, os preços costumam compensar.



Pois será isso que farei  bom era mudarem a resolução do Pluviômetro para 0.5 mas isso já era pedir muito 

Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2010 às 21:43)

PTbig disse:


> Pois será isso que farei  bom era mudarem a resolução do Pluviômetro para 0.5 mas isso já era pedir muito
> 
> Obrigado



Mas isso pode-se fazer com um upgrade manual à estação, adaptando um funil ao pluviómetro e calibrando posteriormente no software. 

Se depois precisares de o fazer dispõe.


----------



## PTbig (11 Jan 2010 às 22:07)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mas isso pode-se fazer com um upgrade manual à estação, adaptando um funil ao pluviómetro e calibrando posteriormente no software.
> 
> Se depois precisares de o fazer dispõe.



Sim já tinha reparado nessa Opção e pareceu-me bastante boa, mas não sei e depois haverá problemas nos sites para onde enviamos os dados, mas quando tiver a estação volta a chatear  

Obrigado


----------



## Puma (11 Jan 2010 às 23:44)

Pedro disse:


> OK. É que assim posso ter os dados na base da estação do Lidl!!!



Boas, tambem ando á procura de um sensor 434 Mhz para a minha estação do Lidl.

A tão famosa estação que tem o sensor de temperatura, humidade e anemometro quase tudo junto 

A minha ideia é comprar um sensor de temperatura e humidade, para que o possa colocar nas devidas condições e ter valores mais rigorosos.

A estação tem dois canais disponiveis e um  deles queria ocupar com este sensor.

Já verifiquei que os sensores de outras estações comercializadas pelo Lidl também dão nesta estações.

Será que alguem tem por aí um sensor a mais ?


----------



## geoair.pt (14 Jan 2010 às 18:43)

Viva!
Quando andava a ver as estações Oregon (WMR100N e WMR200) na Amazon.com e Amazon.co.uk verifiquei que as reviews não eram abonatórias, em que muitos indicavam ter tido vários problemas, nomeadamente ao nível de recepção dos dados e dificuldade em contactar a assistência técnica. 
Os users daqui também partilham das mesmas problemas de falta de fiabilidade dos componentes?
Cumps.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2010 às 11:17)

*Comprei a DAVIS VUE*

Pois é caros amigos e companheiros do Forum, resolvi abrir os cordões á bolsa e comprei a estação DAVIS VUE.
Agora é esperar que ela chegue para substituir a PCE.

Santa Cruz da Lagoa irá ter assim uma estação particular de melhores condições, o que já era merecido 

[IMG=http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/5863/vantagevueb.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2010 às 11:21)

*Re: Comprei a DAVIS VUE*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Pois é caros amigos e companheiros do Forum, resolvi abrir os cordões á bolsa e comprei a estação DAVIS VUE.
> Agora é esperar que ela chegue para substituir a PCE.
> 
> Santa Cruz da Lagoa irá ter assim uma estação particular de melhores condições, o que já era merecido



Excelentes notícias ! 

Venha depressa.


----------



## geoair.pt (15 Jan 2010 às 11:46)

*Re: Comprei a DAVIS VUE*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Pois é caros amigos e companheiros do Forum, resolvi abrir os cordões á bolsa e comprei a estação DAVIS VUE.
> Agora é esperar que ela chegue para substituir a PCE.
> 
> Santa Cruz da Lagoa irá ter assim uma estação particular de melhores condições, o que já era merecido
> ...


Parabéns pelo 'upgrade'

Seria possível indicar onde adquiriu a Davis Vue?
Obrigado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2010 às 12:34)

*Re: Comprei a DAVIS VUE*



geoair.pt disse:


> Parabéns pelo 'upgrade'
> 
> Seria possível indicar onde adquiriu a Davis Vue?
> Obrigado



foi neste site


www.nautic21.com


----------



## geoair.pt (15 Jan 2010 às 17:18)

*Re: Comprei a DAVIS VUE*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> foi neste site
> 
> 
> www.nautic21.com


Obrigado


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2010 às 19:01)

*Re: Comprei a DAVIS VUE*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Pois é caros amigos e companheiros do Forum, resolvi abrir os cordões á bolsa e comprei a estação DAVIS VUE.
> Agora é esperar que ela chegue para substituir a PCE.
> 
> Santa Cruz da Lagoa irá ter assim uma estação particular de melhores condições, o que já era merecido
> ...



Parabéns pela compra  é uma grande estação


----------



## NunoBrito (15 Jan 2010 às 22:20)

*Estimados amigos, 

Adquiri a Davis VUE no passado dia 02 de Janeiro de 2010 na mesma loja espanhola.

Recebi a resposta por mail no dia 06 de Janeiro a informar que estiveram de férias, ( o Natal em Espanha é festejado até aos Reis ( dia 6 )). A minha estação demoraria duas semanas a chegar.

Estou ansioso...*


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jan 2010 às 22:32)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Pois é caros amigos e companheiros do Forum, resolvi abrir os cordões á bolsa e comprei a estação DAVIS VUE.
> Agora é esperar que ela chegue para substituir a PCE.
> 
> Santa Cruz da Lagoa irá ter assim uma estação particular de melhores condições, o que já era merecido
> ...






NunoBrito disse:


> *Estimados amigos,
> 
> Adquiri a Davis VUE no passado dia 02 de Janeiro de 2010 na mesma loja espanhola.
> 
> ...



Só boas noticias... o pessoal está-se a esmerar. Parabéns!

Pena ainda a falta de estações online aqui nesta zona...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2010 às 23:24)

Informaram-me que neste momento a estação se encontra esgotada, mas que estará disponivel dentro de duas semanas. Provavelmente dentro de um mês chegará aqui aos Açores


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2010 às 00:31)

Eu por acaso tive bastante sorte na minha comprei a uma segunda e na quinta feira da mesma semana já a tinha na mão  mas comprei longe das barafundas do Natal e dos feriados  na minha segunda compra no mesmo site ja perto do Natal também comprei a uma segunda e recebi na quinta...Davis vantage VUE is the best


----------



## NunoBrito (16 Jan 2010 às 01:04)

*NOTICIA DE ULTIMA HORA*

*A minha estação chega na terça feira.*

Recebi agora o mail

*YYYEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## geoair.pt (16 Jan 2010 às 10:37)

Só uma pergunta relativamente à Davis Vintage Vue: para a ligação ao pc e consequente disponibilização dos dados online é essencial ter o weatherlink ou existem alternativas igualmente eficazes?


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2010 às 10:55)

geoair.pt disse:


> Só uma pergunta relativamente à Davis Vintage Vue: para a ligação ao pc e consequente disponibilização dos dados online é essencial ter o weatherlink ou existem alternativas igualmente eficazes?



Tens mesmo de ter o waetherlink só assim a podes ligar ao pc, com qualquer das Davis é assim.


----------



## geoair.pt (16 Jan 2010 às 11:42)

miguel disse:


> Tens mesmo de ter o waetherlink só assim a podes ligar ao pc, com qualquer das Davis é assim.



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, assim sai fora do orçamento 
Vou ter de ver se encontro um bom negócio numa wmr200


----------



## mgarriapa (17 Jan 2010 às 14:05)

Ola a todos!!

 Sou o Miguel Garriapa de Santarém , e estou neste momento a descobrir este mundo da meteorologia , nunca imaginei que fosse um mundo tão grande que rapidamente me cativou!!  já li bastante sobre algumas opiniões neste fórum e andei a procura de uma estação para me iniciar!! a famosa estação do lidl já esgotou a muito e nas lojas de grande consumo  eram todas muito incompletas e caras, depois de muito pesquisar vi esta!!(( PCE FWS 20 ))
http://www.pce-group-europe.com/espanol/product_info.php/info/p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html gostava de saber a vossa opinião esta 'e boa para me iniciar sem gastar muito!! obrigado a todos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jan 2010 às 14:40)

mgarriapa disse:


> gostava de saber a vossa opinião esta 'e boa para me iniciar sem gastar muito!! obrigado a todos



Olá e bem-vindo,

Tenho visto algumas queixas acerca dessa estação, que os componentes são de rápida avaria, duram cerca de 1 ano, mas é conforme as estações. Umas duram mais, outras menos, mas de forma geral não é de grande qualidade.

A principal vantagem é permitir ligação ao PC e ser relativamente completa em termos de instumentação, o que leva muitos a optar por ela.


----------



## mgarriapa (17 Jan 2010 às 14:47)

olá a todos novamente depois de ler mais e mais já vi a resposta a minha anterior duvida mas já agora o pessoal que tem a tal PCE FWS 20 como se está a portar?? pelo que vi deve ser mesmo esta que vem morar cá para casa!!

 abraço


----------



## mgarriapa (17 Jan 2010 às 14:52)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Olá e bem-vindo,
> 
> Tenho visto algumas queixas acerca dessa estação, que os componentes são de rápida avaria, duram cerca de 1 ano, mas é conforme as estações. Umas duram mais, outras menos, mas de forma geral não é de grande qualidade.
> 
> A principal vantagem é permitir ligação ao PC e ser relativamente completa em termos de instumentação, o que leva muitos a optar por ela.





mas se comprar numa loja não tem garantia?? e se avariar será facil arranjar o componente que morreu ou não??

Ou o melhor seria arranjar uma da La Crosse!|!!

 abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jan 2010 às 15:07)

mgarriapa disse:


> mas se comprar numa loja não tem garantia?? e se avariar será facil arranjar o componente que morreu ou não??
> 
> Ou o melhor seria arranjar uma da La Crosse!|!!
> 
> abraço



Se comprares numa loja terá garantia de 2 anos, em Portugal. Arranjar componentes ou comprá-los em separado sai demasiado caro.

Depende da La Crosse que pretendas.


----------



## geoair.pt (17 Jan 2010 às 15:36)

mgarriapa disse:


> olá a todos novamente depois de ler mais e mais já vi a resposta a minha anterior duvida mas já agora o pessoal que tem a tal PCE FWS 20 como se está a portar?? pelo que vi deve ser mesmo esta que vem morar cá para casa!!
> 
> abraço



Por acaso é um dilema que também tenho neste momento, qual a EM que hei-de escolher. Estando as Davis fora de orçamento devido ao facto de ser preciso o weatherlink para disponibilizar na net os dados, a escolha abaixo seria numa Oregon WMR200 ou a WMR100N.
Mas por outro lado, sendo a primeira estação que vou ter penso se valerá a pena investir tanto numa WMR200 ou se arrisco, para já numa PCE-FWS20...
Entretanto vou estando atento ao ebay , quer de países europeus, que americano, que pode ser que apareça algum negócio tentador e que ajude a inclinar os pratos da balança 
Cumps


----------



## mgarriapa (18 Jan 2010 às 19:05)

olá de novo malta!

 Andei a pesquisar mais e mais, e agora tenho outra duvida qual será a melhor e mais fiável ?? 
               PCE FWS 20  ou

               La Crosse Technology WS1600-S-ALUOU ESTA 
               La Crosse Technology   WS 2357!!!
  já agora as la crosse dão para ligar ao pc e para disponibilizar os dados on-line???

 abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2010 às 17:40)

mgarriapa disse:


> olá de novo malta!
> 
> Andei a pesquisar mais e mais, e agora tenho outra duvida qual será a melhor e mais fiável ??
> PCE FWS 20  ou
> ...



Sobre as PCE FWS-20 há algumas queixas acerca de avarias.

A La Crosse WS1600 não permite ligação ao PC. 

A WS2357 já permite.


----------



## joaodelai (19 Jan 2010 às 17:49)

mgarriapa disse:


> olá de novo malta!
> 
> Andei a pesquisar mais e mais, e agora tenho outra duvida qual será a melhor e mais fiável ??
> PCE FWS 20  ou
> ...


Opte por uma Oregon amigo, se tiver dinheiro, uma Davis. As La Crosses apesar de terem alguns recursos a mais que as Oregons e Davis, é a das três a que mais vai lhe dar dor de cabeça, se for falar em comunicação por cabos, wirelles, reposição de sensores, sem contar que o sensor de temperatura da La Crosse simplismente NÃO CABE nos RS mais populares! 
Esses foram um dos motivos que optei por uma Oregon, mas claro, tenho um amigo aqui da minha cidade que tem uma La Crosse WS23xx à 7 meses, e os unincos problemas dele foram relacionados a comunicação via cabos até agora. Esta muito feliz com sua La Crosse.
Uma vantagem (ou não) da La Crosse é que ela é a mais barata das três!


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Jan 2010 às 22:55)

*Estava previsto para hoje, durante a noite, sonhei com ela.

Por incrível que parecesse, quando acordei, não queria acreditar que tinha sonhado com uma estação meteorológica. 

Claro que não era uma estação qualquer, era uma Davis®, mas mesmo assim, sonhar … era um pouco demais.

Após acordar, e colocar os pés bem assentes no chão, reflecti, e comecei a pensar.

Ontem, quando me deitei, tinha saído de Espanha. Hoje, era tecnicamente impossível estar cá.

Fui trabalhar, mas sempre á espera de um telefonema a dizer que tinha chegado.

Á hora de almoço, vim para casa. Abri a caixa de correio á espera de um postal da UPS a informar que tinham estado na minha casa, mas não havia ninguém para receber a encomenda. A caixa de correio tinha tudo menos o postal da UPS. Havia contas para pagar, a conta da EDP, a conta da TV Cabo, publicidade com fartura, mas UPS… nada.

Entrei em casa e nada de encomenda. Estava á espera de uma caixa com dimensões aceitáveis.

Perguntei á minha mulher. A esperança era a ultima a morrer. Até ela me fez sofrer um bocadinho.

CHEGOOOUUUUUU !!!

A fome desapareceu, imediatamente fui abrir a caixa de cartão canelado. Lá dentro estava a minha preciosa encomenda.

A MINHA DAVIS VANTAGE VUE ! O MEU WAETHERLINK !

Abri, mexi, voltei a mexer, vi de todos os ângulos. A minha mulher só me chamava para almoçar.

Coloquei novamente tudo dentro das caixas, com muito cuidado. 

Inconscientemente, até limpei com um pano seco, uma pinga de água que lhe tinha caído em cima. Parece que ela nunca se há-de molhar a sério.

À tarde, depois do trabalho ( até saí mais cedo ), vim para casa. Perecia uma criança com um brinquedo novo. Voltei a olhar, novamente de todos os ângulos, fiquei horas a ver todos os pormenores e a passar uma vista de olhos na diagonal sobre o manual. ELA É LINDA !

Agora, que já acordei, que a tenho cá em casa, falta a parte “ teoricamente “ mais fácil. A instalação.

Está tudo programado ao pormenor. 

A torre triangular já está na garagem, pronta para ser hasteada. 

No sábado, haverá a visita de um técnico a minha casa para me dar as condições de segurança necessárias para a colocação da torre. Tem seis metros de altura e o objectivo é ficar com o topo bem acima do telhado. 
Se tudo correr bem, antes do fim do mês, há-de estar a debitar dados on line para todo o planeta.

Á comunidade “ MeteoPT.com “ o meu muito obrigado pelo que aprendi com vocês e pelo que ainda irei aprender. Vocês são os legítimos culpados de eu me tornar um “ METEOLOUCO “

Obrigado
*


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2010 às 23:04)

Parabéns custou mas foi 

Venha de lá agora essas fotos da montagem ao pormenor


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Jan 2010 às 23:08)

*Coitadinha! Ainda está virgem, dentro da caixa e tu já a queres ver nua.

Ela ainda não tem onde morar. Deixa primeiro tratar-lhe da casa ( mastro ). Depois mostro-a a toda a gente. Desde o parto até á idade adulta.*


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2010 às 23:45)

NunoBrito disse:


> *Coitadinha! Ainda está virgem, dentro da caixa e tu já a queres ver nua.
> 
> Ela ainda não tem onde morar. Deixa primeiro tratar-lhe da casa ( mastro ). Depois mostro-a a toda a gente. Desde o parto até á idade adulta.*



 muito bem esperemos então


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2010 às 08:24)

Parabéns NunoBrito. Fizeste uma excelente compra. Quando ela começar a "falar" contigo vai parecer música para os teus ouvidos.

Venha então essa instalação e dados online.


----------



## rapl (31 Jan 2010 às 20:15)

boas pessoal, e ja agora parabens pelo forum. estive a pesquisar e surjiram-me algumas duvidas, para enviar os dados para a internet é necessario ter sempre conectado a estaçao a um pc? e já agora que me avariou uma estação do lidl, alguem me poderia ajudar na aquisiçao de uma nova? cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2010 às 21:25)

rapl disse:


> boas pessoal, e ja agora parabens pelo forum. estive a pesquisar e surjiram-me algumas duvidas, para enviar os dados para a internet é necessario ter sempre conectado a estaçao a um pc? e já agora que me avariou uma estação do lidl, alguem me poderia ajudar na aquisiçao de uma nova? cumprimentos



Só pode haver transmissão de dados com uma conexão ao PC, na generalidade das estações.

A estação que escolheres dependerá do que pretendes gastar, no máximo, e do teu objectivo.


----------



## rapl (1 Fev 2010 às 21:38)

é que as vezes poderia fazer connecção via lan ou algo do genero... estive a ver alguns modelos nesta empresa http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductList/cid/6042/?searchCategory=&order=ctl_available&brand=all&price=all uma vez UE salvo erro, assim evita-se taxas alfandegarias. e já agora, qual a melhor uma oregon ou la crosse?


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2010 às 22:02)

rapl disse:


> é que as vezes poderia fazer connecção via lan ou algo do genero... estive a ver alguns modelos nesta empresa http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductList/cid/6042/?searchCategory=&order=ctl_available&brand=all&price=all uma vez UE salvo erro, assim evita-se taxas alfandegarias. e já agora, qual a melhor uma oregon ou la crosse?



Esse exemplo não é o melhor para fazeres uma compra.

Em relação ao aparelho... Já é a 2.ª estação La Crosse que adquiri e não há motivos de queixa, mas segundo a experiencia dos membros deste fórum a Oregon tem qualidade superior.


----------



## rapl (1 Fev 2010 às 22:16)

tenho de ver ,elhor as diferenças entre uma la crosse e uma oregon. a oregon WMR100 parece estar impecavel, alem de ter +/- 50 € de diferença da outra. e já agora comprando a oregon é necessario colocar protecçao por causa do sensor de temperatura ou n?
e qual uma loja de confiança?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2010 às 22:24)

rapl disse:


> e já agora comprando a oregon é necessario colocar protecçao por causa do sensor de temperatura ou n?



É sempre preciso. 

Opta pelo modelo WMR100N por ter o termo-higro desagrupado dos restantes instrumentos.


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

rapl disse:


> tenho de ver ,elhor as diferenças entre uma la crosse e uma oregon. a oregon WMR100 parece estar impecavel, alem de ter +/- 50 € de diferença da outra. e já agora comprando a oregon é necessario colocar protecçao por causa do sensor de temperatura ou n?
> e qual uma loja de confiança?



Na oregon WMR100 é necessária protecção de sensor, bem como na grande maioria das La Crosse.

O Daniel Vilão é um membro a que deves pedir mais esclarecimentos.


----------



## rapl (1 Fev 2010 às 22:34)

é que eu so trabalhei com uma do lidl.. lol, mas entao se ja traz essa protecçao toda a volta do sensor, n sera ja suficiente?

estive a procura da que me sisses-te e encontrei alguns sitios que me deu alguma vontade de encomendar... será mesmo este o preço?
http://www.scientificsales.com/WMR100N-Wireless-Weather-Station-p/wmr100n.htm  e
http://www.weatherconnection.com/product.asp?itmky=997523


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Fev 2010 às 22:43)

Atenção que todas as compras efectuadas fora da UE podem ser sujeitas a taxas alfandegárias que inflacionam bastante o preço final.
Mais info *aqui*.
Cumps


----------



## rapl (1 Fev 2010 às 22:45)

geoair.pt disse:


> Atenção que todas as compras efectuadas fora da UE podem ser sujeitas a taxas alfandegárias que inflacionam bastante o preço final.
> Mais info *aqui*.
> Cumps



correcto, isso sei, mas ja viste o preço de uma oregon wmr100n por $118.50 ?? parece-me barato, n?


----------



## rapl (2 Fev 2010 às 12:48)

secalhar é melhor desistir de a encomendar do estrangeiro. ca em portugal encontrei na http://www.bs-astro.com alguem conhece a loja?
agora a duvida prende-se acerca de comprar oregon ou la crosse, as la crosse sao cerca me 100€ mais barato (ficam a metade do preço) o que me dizem acerca destes modelos da lacrosse que permitem ligação ao pc:
WS2357
WS2350 BLA-SIL
WS2355


----------



## rapl (5 Fev 2010 às 01:00)

ja vem a caminho a minha estação, comprei uma la crosse WS2357, falta-me depois ver o melhor local de instalação, nao sei se no telhado ou jardim.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2010 às 11:44)

Desculpa, não reparei neste tópico e não respondi antes por essa razão.

Venha então a estação e depois mostra-nos as condições de instalação.


----------



## CSOF (5 Fev 2010 às 15:16)

Boa tarde, tenho de comprar uma estação meteorológica nova, pois a lacrosse ws3600 que tenho já não me dá valores de precipitação.
Queria comprar uma davis, mas tenho duas opções a pro 2 que custa 790€ e a vue que custa 567€, a primeira fica bastante cara, a segunda é mais em conta. se optar pela segunda acham que é mau investimento, comparativamente à primeira?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Fev 2010 às 17:18)

CSOF disse:


> Boa tarde, tenho de comprar uma estação meteorológica nova, pois a lacrosse ws3600 que tenho já não me dá valores de precipitação.
> Queria comprar uma davis, mas tenho duas opções a pro 2 que custa 790€ e a vue que custa 567€, a primeira fica bastante cara, a segunda é mais em conta. se optar pela segunda acham que é mau investimento, comparativamente à primeira?



Não é um mau investimento, mas procura no ebay alemão ou americano preços melhores. De certeza que arranjas.


----------



## CSOF (8 Fev 2010 às 16:36)

Boa tarde,
ja me decidi pela estação meteorologica, ja a encomendei dos estados unidos, uma davis vantage pro 2. agora é so esperar que ela venha.


----------



## geoair.pt (8 Fev 2010 às 17:50)

Viva!
Pelo que tenho lido é, sem dúvida, uma boa escolha.
Será que poderia partilhar connosco onde a adquiriu? Sempre fica como referência para futuros compradores.
Cumps


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2010 às 09:26)

Bom dia,

Encontrei mais uma loja portuguesa a vender estações meteorológicas (LaCrosse, Davis, Oregon e National Geographic):
http://www.germanolopes.com/estacoes-metereologica.html

Ainda não os consultei para ver preços, mas fica mais esta hipótese.


----------



## CSOF (20 Fev 2010 às 14:08)

boa tarde, a minha estação finalmente chegou, é uma davis, mas fiquei um pouco decepcionado, pois enganei-me na encomenda e em vez de mandar vir a consola de recepção de dados mandei vir o Davis WeatherEnvoy 6316. erro de amador.
também estava à espera de uma estação mais modesta, pois a que tenho actualmente uma lacrosse ws3600 nada tem a ver com as dimensões da davis esta é imponente. não sei onde a vou colocar.



ficam as imagens do emu equipamento
http://yfrog.com/2odpcpkg12tj


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2010 às 15:11)

CSOF disse:


> boa tarde, a minha estação finalmente chegou, é uma davis, mas fiquei um pouco decepcionado, pois enganei-me na encomenda e em vez de mandar vir a consola de recepção de dados mandei vir o Davis WeatherEnvoy 6316. erro de amador.



E encomendaste o datalogger? É que assim pelo menos vês os dados no PC.




CSOF disse:


> também estava à espera de uma estação mais modesta, pois a que tenho actualmente uma lacrosse ws3600 nada tem a ver com as dimensões da davis esta é imponente. não sei onde a vou colocar.



Pois a Davis é um "pouco" maior. Quais são as dificuldades com o espaço?


----------



## CSOF (20 Fev 2010 às 18:50)

HotSpot disse:


> E encomendaste o datalogger? É que assim pelo menos vês os dados no PC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sim também veio o datalogger, a dificuldade é como subir ao telhado, pois a lacroosse está na antena, mas esta necessita de estar num espaço melhor.
mas hei-de arranjar forma.


----------



## lsalvador (20 Fev 2010 às 19:04)

CSOF disse:


> boa tarde, a minha estação finalmente chegou, é uma davis, mas fiquei um pouco decepcionado, pois enganei-me na encomenda e em vez de mandar vir a consola de recepção de dados mandei vir o Davis WeatherEnvoy 6316. erro de amador.
> também estava à espera de uma estação mais modesta, pois a que tenho actualmente uma lacrosse ws3600 nada tem a ver com as dimensões da davis esta é imponente. não sei onde a vou colocar.
> 
> 
> ...



Oi, desculpa a pergunta, mas compras-te as peças? foi mais barato?

Obrigado


----------



## CSOF (20 Fev 2010 às 19:28)

lsalvador disse:


> Oi, desculpa a pergunta, mas compras-te as peças? foi mais barato?
> 
> Obrigado



não, comprei a estação, mas a que escolhi não tinha a consola base apenas o weather envoy, nem sabia que isso existia, agora tenho de comprar a consola base, mas só daqui a algumas semanas, pois com o envoy consigo ver no pc. já agora se souberem de um site que venda assim às oeças agradecia, pois esta comprei nos eua e não ficou barata.


----------



## lsalvador (20 Fev 2010 às 19:38)

CSOF disse:


> não, comprei a estação, mas a que escolhi não tinha a consola base apenas o weather envoy, nem sabia que isso existia, agora tenho de comprar a consola base, mas só daqui a algumas semanas, pois com o envoy consigo ver no pc. já agora se souberem de um site que venda assim às oeças agradecia, pois esta comprei nos eua e não ficou barata.



Sabes me dizer qual a referencia desse Kit? E qual foi a ordem de valores?

Obrigado


----------



## CSOF (20 Fev 2010 às 19:45)

lsalvador disse:


> Sabes me dizer qual a referencia desse Kit? E qual foi a ordem de valores?
> 
> Obrigado



o  Davis WeatherEnvoy 6316 não seibem o preço, mas deve andar pela ordem dos 200€, agora a estação andou bem acima dos 750€ com transporte e taxas alfandegarias, mesmo caras


----------



## lsalvador (20 Fev 2010 às 19:58)

CSOF disse:


> o  Davis WeatherEnvoy 6316 não seibem o preço, mas deve andar pela ordem dos 200€, agora a estação andou bem acima dos 750€ com transporte e taxas alfandegarias, mesmo caras



Desculpa la, mas uma Davis 6152 com dataloger, transporte e alfandega não custuma passar os 550/600€ e os respectivos proprietarios digam algo.

Acho que a tua foi demasiado cara


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2010 às 20:26)

CSOF disse:


> não, comprei a estação, mas a que escolhi não tinha a consola base apenas o weather envoy, nem sabia que isso existia, agora tenho de comprar a consola base, mas só daqui a algumas semanas, pois com o envoy consigo ver no pc. já agora se souberem de um site que venda assim às oeças agradecia, pois esta comprei nos eua e não ficou barata.



O que tens que comprar:

http://www.archertradingpost.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_6_8&products_id=6

Este é um bom sitio para comprar, mas no ebay provavelmente sai mais barato. 

Importante: Tens que comprar nos EUA por causa da norma de rádio. Se comprares noutro local não comunica com os sensores.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2010 às 09:47)

Bom dia,

Vou mudar a minha estação do Lidl, que tenho instalada em Lagoa, na casa dos meus pais, para a minha nova residência, em Silves. NO entanto, esta estação, embora ainda funcione bem, acaba por ter o problema de o sensor de temperatura não estar devidamente protegido, pelo que os valores nunca são fiáveis.

Entretanto, encontrei esta estação meteo, PCE FWS 20, e gostaria de saber a vossa opinião sobre a mesma. Parece-me um pouco melhor que a do Lidl, e o sensor da tenperatura está protegido. O anemómetro regista até 180km/h, e o pluviómetro tem resolução de 0,1mm. Custa 78€. O que acham?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Fev 2010 às 11:09)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Vou mudar a minha estação do Lidl, que tenho instalada em Lagoa, na casa dos meus pais, para a minha nova residência, em Silves. NO entanto, esta estação, embora ainda funcione bem, acaba por ter o problema de o sensor de temperatura não estar devidamente protegido, pelo que os valores nunca são fiáveis.
> 
> Entretanto, encontrei esta estação meteo, PCE FWS 20, e gostaria de saber a vossa opinião sobre a mesma. Parece-me um pouco melhor que a do Lidl, e o sensor da tenperatura está protegido. O anemómetro regista até 180km/h, e o pluviómetro tem resolução de 0,1mm. Custa 78€. O que acham?



Tem registo de algumas avarias já documentadas por alguns membros.

No entanto, esse RS de nada serve, pois não protege da radiação difusa devidamente, quanto mais da radiação directa. Mais vale construir um RS caseiro e eficiente para proteger esse sensor já com esse abrigo no seu interior, e aí as condições de medição serão muito melhores.

Havia muitas pessoas convencidas de que o abrigo de origem dava grandes resultados mas não é verdade.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2010 às 12:07)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Tem registo de algumas avarias já documentadas por alguns membros.
> 
> No entanto, esse RS de nada serve, pois não protege da radiação difusa devidamente, quanto mais da radiação directa. Mais vale construir um RS caseiro e eficiente para proteger esse sensor já com esse abrigo no seu interior, e aí as condições de medição serão muito melhores.
> 
> Havia muitas pessoas convencidas de que o abrigo de origem dava grandes resultados mas não é verdade.



Obrigado pela informação.
Não tinha reparado que já havia cá no fórum vários tópicos relacionados com esta estação! Vou analisá-los!


----------



## torque (24 Fev 2010 às 20:50)

Sou um amador típico nestas coisas.
Comecei há pouco tempo a "gostar" disto.
Que tipo de estação me aconselham para começar. A chamada "boa e barata". E já agora onde comprar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Fev 2010 às 20:56)

Há várias boas para começar, as habitualmente recomendadas são a Oregon WMR100N e a PCE FWS-20.

Compram-se no ebay.de e em mais alguns sites na Internet, apenas pesquisar um pouco e encontram-se vários sites com stock.

Para quem procura estações La Crosse, também pode procurar na Loja Náutica, em Alcântara, ou na GEM51, na Marinha Grande, ambas fazem entregas ao domicílio.

As La Crosse têm uma desvantagem, especialmente me relação ao sinal, que é muito fraco, e mesmo ligadas por cabos facilmente dão problemas, é preciso ter atenção à extensão dos cabos. A maior parte delas pertencem às gamas mais simples e básicas, embora aqui pelo fórum se defenda mais a Oregon face à La Crosse, pela geral superioridade na fiabilidade e durabilidade.


----------



## torque (24 Fev 2010 às 21:08)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Há várias boas para começar, as habitualmente recomendadas são a Oregon WMR100N e a PCE FWS-20.
> 
> Compram-se no ebay.de e em mais alguns sites na Internet, apenas pesquisar um pouco e encontram-se vários sites com stock.
> 
> ...



Na região do Porto, há alguma loja?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Fev 2010 às 21:29)

torque disse:


> Na região do Porto, há alguma loja?



Não tenho a certeza, mas penso que não, mas as entregas parecem ser baratas vindas de Lisboa ou, pelo menos, da Marinha Grande, talvez não mais de 20 €, mas não quero enganar.


----------



## João Soares (24 Fev 2010 às 21:30)

torque disse:


> Na região do Porto, há alguma loja?



No Via Catarina, tens o Pixmania! Acho que podes encomendar por lá uma estação!


----------



## Garrido (26 Fev 2010 às 16:43)

Olá viva a todos,
Estou determinado a montar uma estação para uma escola em Viana do Castelo. Peço que vi aqui no forum a DAVIS vantage pro2 é a mais fiável. No entanto existem varias versões (desde a 6152 até à 6163). Qual destas devo comprar?

Como a escola tem servidor próprio com página web, que mais acessórios devo comprar para poder publicar os dados e gráficos na página?

Tenho alguma vantagem em usar um meteohub? ou uso um computador qualquer...?

Obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Fev 2010 às 19:30)

Garrido disse:


> No entanto existem varias versões (desde a 6152 até à 6163). Qual destas devo comprar?



Depende das tuas necessidades, se pretendes sensores UV e solar, e se também pretendes um abrigo com ventilação forçada para permitir um maior arejamento e rapidez de resposta na circulação do ar pelo abrigo.


Há vários modelos da Davis Vantage:

VUE (modelo recente e a mais simples das Vantage, com a vantagem de ser portátil)
---
6152 (versão base Vantage Pro2)
6153 (inclui Fan-Aspirated Radiation Shield [FARS 24h])
6162 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + sensor UV + sensor solar)
6163 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + FARS 24h + sensor UV + sensor solar)


Se comprares pelo ebay alemão ou americano (este último aparentemente mais barato, mas depois está sujeito a taxas alfandegárias e outros direitos aduaneiros) estes serão os preços, falando por alto *(os preços baixaram)*:

VUE (cerca de 480 €)
---
6152 (cerca de 550 €)
6153 (cerca de 760 €)
6162 (cerca de 900 €)
6163 (cerca de 1180 €)


Estes preços são muito generalistas e já estou a incluir as taxas alfandegárias no preço final dos produtos Davis para simplificar aquilo que te quero dizer, claro que podes encontrar um pouco mais barato, mas também encontras muito mais caro, se for preciso.

Em Portugal, para te dar uma ideia, a mais barata fica acima dos 800 € e o modelo 6163 ascende praticamente aos 2000 €, pelo que comprar cá parece não ser muito compensatório.



Garrido disse:


> Como a escola tem servidor próprio com página web, que mais acessórios devo comprar para poder publicar os dados e gráficos na página?
> 
> Tenho alguma vantagem em usar um meteohub? ou uso um computador qualquer...?



Se queres a minha opinião e se queres usufruir de todas as potencialidades da Davis, não compres o meteohub, porque te inibe de fazer uma utilização completa de todas as funcionalidades da estação, precisas de comprar o software e ainda o hardware, um mini-servidor, no total, só para pores em funcionamento o meteohub, gastarás 59 € (software) + cerca de 90 € (hardware: mini-servidor).

Atenção: Os preços que referi não incluem o datalogger com o software WeatherLink, que é o que irá permitir a ligação da estação ao computador e à Internet *e é obrigatório para fazer essa transmissão de dados*, mesmo que prefiras depois utilizar o meteohub, porque a interface entre a estação e a rede de internet é o WeatherLink.
Este aparelho custa cerca de 150 €, já com os portes e taxas incluídos, que se deverão somar ao preço-base de cada uma das estações.


No final, para dar o exemplo, um modelo que custe 420 € no país onde compras - vindo de fora da União Europeia - irá estar sujeito aos portes (cerca de 50 €) e a 20 % de IVA, a algumas taxas mistério de valor reduzido (cerca de 5 €) e o datalogger também estará sujeito a taxas alfandegárias.


Assim, o modelo 6152 (por alto);

420 € + 50 € + 20 % = 564 € (estação + portes + alfândega)

+ datalogger (cerca de 150 €) 

= 

~ 710 €


Tudo isto, cálculos feitos de forma muito grosseira e muito por alto, mas penso que dá para ter uma ideia de como as coisas se processam. (Os preços agora andam um pouco mais baixos).

---

*Em Portugal, podes comprar material Davis na Gestel, em Linda-a-Velha.

Há também a alternativa de procurares no ebay americano ou alemão, não obstante tudo o que referi atrás.

Há também algumas alternativas dentro da Europa: http://www.ukweathershop.co.uk/acatalog/davis_instruments.html*

---

Mas, apesar de os preços não serem propriamente baixos, são estações de excelente qualidade e fiabilidade, pelo que - se quiseres a minha opinião - afirmo com toda a certeza que são estações que valem a pena.
Se tiveres possibilidades financeiras para comprar material Davis, não hesites, pois a sua robustez e durabilidade compensam bastante o dinheiro que se dá por ele.


----------



## geoair.pt (27 Fev 2010 às 20:42)

Viva!
Nas Davis Vantage Pro2 é possível instalar o anemómetro separadamente do resto dos sensores à semelhança da Oregon Scientific WMR200?
Cumps


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2010 às 21:33)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Nas Davis Vantage Pro2 é possível instalar o anemómetro separadamente do resto dos sensores à semelhança da Oregon Scientific WMR200?
> Cumps



É possível em todos os modelos, excepto na Vantage VUE.

Se colocares o anemómetro muito longe do módulo principal da estação, terás de comprar um repetidor de sinal para enviar os dados para a consola, até 2,7 km de distância, o que resulta numa despesa extra.

Se o anemómetro ficar a menos de 12 metros do módulo, podes ligá-lo por fio ao módulo principal, usando o fio para o efeito, mas não uses fios com comprimento maior que esse, por atrasar o sinal e diminuir ligeiramente a velocidade máxima das rajadas em situações extremas.

Pessoalmente, é melhor usar um repetidor de sinal se optares por deixar o anemómetro longe dos restantes sensores.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 21:41)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Nas Davis Vantage Pro2 é possível instalar o anemómetro separadamente do resto dos sensores à semelhança da Oregon Scientific WMR200?
> Cumps



Eu uso um transmissor independente para o anemómetro. Podes ver na foto é a caixa branca:






O equipamento é este:

http://www.archertradingpost.com/atp/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=9

Eu tenho o anemómetro muito longe do resto dos sensores e não tenho hipótese de passar um cabo de um ponto a outro.

Mas podes usar um cabo maior que os 12 metros que vem originalmente no anemómetro.


----------



## geoair.pt (27 Fev 2010 às 21:53)

Obrigado a ambos pelos esclarecimentos.
O facto é que não tenho acesso fácil o telhado e queria só colocar lá o anemómetro até porque é o único sítio sem obstáculos, em quanto o resto dos sensores posso pôr no jardim.
Apesar de reconhecer a superioridade da Davis sobre a Oregon, parece que me vou ter de limitar a um wmr200...


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 22:01)

geoair.pt disse:


> Apesar de reconhecer a superioridade da Davis sobre a Oregon, parece que me vou ter de limitar a um wmr200...



Se comprares a Oregon aconselho então a colocares o painel solar para o anemómetro. Se não fizeres isso é um sobe e desce do telhado. 

P.S. Se calhar no fórum há alguém que quer vender uma Oregon WMR200


----------



## geoair.pt (27 Fev 2010 às 22:17)

HotSpot disse:


> Se comprares a Oregon aconselho então a colocares o painel solar para o anemómetro. Se não fizeres isso é um sobe e desce do telhado.


Sim a ideia era exactamente essa, minimizar ao máximo as idas ao telhado


HotSpot disse:


> P.S. Se calhar no fórum há alguém que quer vender uma Oregon WMR200



Então é uma questão de falarmos para ver se o negócio interessa a ambas as partes


----------



## Garrido (28 Fev 2010 às 22:20)

Obrigado Daniel Vilão pelo precioso esclarecimento prestado neste fórum.
De facto a sua ajuda é importante para quem está a entrar nesta fascinante área.
Estou a pensar adquirir o modelo 6162 da Davis VP2, visto que tem sensores de radiação solar e UV. Penso que a diferença de precisão nas leituras de humidade e temperatura não será significativa, não justificando a diferença de preço para o modelo 6163.
Também lamento a diferença de preços entre comprar em Portugal e no estrangeiro. É praticamente o dobro.

Portanto, para encomendar lá fora tenho de pedir a estação mais o datalogger e o software WeatherLink, certo?

Obrigado e boa semana!


----------



## CSOF (1 Mar 2010 às 10:49)

Garrido disse:


> Obrigado Daniel Vilão pelo precioso esclarecimento prestado neste fórum.
> De facto a sua ajuda é importante para quem está a entrar nesta fascinante área.
> Estou a pensar adquirir o modelo 6162 da Davis VP2, visto que tem sensores de radiação solar e UV. Penso que a diferença de precisão nas leituras de humidade e temperatura não será significativa, não justificando a diferença de preço para o modelo 6163.
> Também lamento a diferença de preços entre comprar em Portugal e no estrangeiro. É praticamente o dobro.
> ...



Bom dia, eu recentemente comprei uma davis, a 6152, comprei nos EUA, foi uma compra um pouco impulsiva pois poderia ter procurado mais barato, por tudo, estação + portes+iva+software com dalalogger+ pagamento à CGD pela transferencia bancária, paguei 820€. tb me enganei na encomenda pois não veio o que pensei ter encomendado, mas isso resolve-se com mais uns euros.


----------



## CSOF (1 Mar 2010 às 10:56)

ANTES DE COMPRAR deve procurar bem pelo mais barato, já vi sites nos eua que vendem bem mais bartao que o site onde eu comprei, mas as taxas alfandegárias estragam tudo mais o pagamento que temos de pagar ao banco pela transferencia.
eu ainda não instalei a minha davis pois o tempo não tem ajudado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2010 às 10:58)

Garrido disse:


> Penso que a diferença de precisão nas leituras de humidade e temperatura não será significativa, não justificando a diferença de preço para o modelo 6163.



Geralmente os desvios são em torno de 0,4 ºC em relação ao abrigo de ventilação forçada, diz a Davis e diz também o HotSpot, membro deste fórum, que já fez alguns testes entre esses abrigos. Mas nem o IM utiliza abrigos de ventilação forçada. Claro que o FARS permite um maior arejamento e uma resposta mais rápida do sensor por forçar a entrada do ar, mas podes perfeitamente optar por não adquirir a versão com ventilação forçada, é um pouco mais cara e no meu caso também não iria fazer diferença significativa, uma vez que tenho a estação num local bastante aberto e alto em relação ao solo.



Garrido disse:


> Portanto, para encomendar lá fora tenho de pedir a estação mais o datalogger e o software WeatherLink, certo?



O WeatherLink é o datalogger com o software incluído. É preferível encomendar tudo junto com a estação para não pagares depois portes separadamente.


----------



## ct5iul (5 Mar 2010 às 11:32)

Boas pessoal aqui fica mais uma estação Meteorologica de gama baixa

Watson W-2001 



http://www.astroradio.com/5142001.html#


----------



## nffa (6 Mar 2010 às 13:57)

Boas pessoal,
 Eu sou novo aqui no Fórum e venho pedir a vossa ajuda.
É o seguinte os Bombeiros Voluntários de Pedrógão Grande, vão montar um VCOC (viatura de controlo de operações de comando) para o combate aos fogos ser mais eficiente, e pediram-me para apresentar uma orçamento entre outras coisas de um estação meteorológica para instalar por cima da viatura, mas tem de ser uma coisa eficiente e tem de ter principalmente isto:

termômetro para medir a temperatura; 
higrômetro para medir a humidade; 
anemômetro para medir a velocidade do vento ; 
birutaPB ou manga de ventoPE para indicar a orientação do vento; 

Depois quanto mais tiver melhor!!!
outra coisa também importante é que tem de ter interface PC. ou seja o objectivo é visualizar todas as informações através do computador instantaneamente.
Como eu não percebo nada de estações meteorológicas conto com a vossa ajuda para me indicarem marcas/modelos, lojas(físicas e online), preços e se possível software para controlar a mesma (convêm ser simples e pratico) e claro darem a vossa opinião sobre o assunto!

Cumprimentos a todos e desde já o meu muito OBRIGADO.

P.S- desculpem a extensão do texto mas não tinha outra maneira de explicar a situação.


----------



## geoair.pt (6 Mar 2010 às 15:27)

Viva!
Comprei uma Davis VP2 e como vou ter de instalar o anemómetro separadamente do resto dos sensores, tenho de comprar um transmissor wireless ou comprar/fazer uma extensão.
Pelo que já li e me informaram (obrigado HotSpot) desde que não tenha mais de 40m não deve de haver problema.
Agora a questão prende-se com o tipo de cabo a escolher: cabo de telefone? cabo de rede? 4 ou 6conectores? Que tipo de terminais são usados?
Cumps


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2010 às 15:37)

nffa disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> Eu sou novo aqui no Fórum e venho pedir a vossa ajuda.
> É o seguinte os Bombeiros Voluntários de Pedrógão Grande, vão montar um VCOC (viatura de controlo de operações de comando) para o combate aos fogos ser mais eficiente, e pediram-me para apresentar uma orçamento entre outras coisas de um estação meteorológica para instalar por cima da viatura, mas tem de ser uma coisa eficiente e tem de ter principalmente isto:




Não é assunto que domine, parece ser algo que necessite bastante estudo do que existe e das limitações de uns e outros, mas numas pesquisas na Net encontrei este tipo de soluções, umas mais baratas e limitadas, outras mais caras e robustas. 

http://www.ambientweather.com/coco9520b1.html
http://www.columbiaweather.com/OrionVM Brochure.pdf
http://www.columbiaweather.com/Orion VM User Manual.pdf


http://www.ambientweather.com/dain62wimowe.html
http://site.ambientweatherstore.com/Manuals/mobilemount.pdf


Contudo penso que o ideal é procurar informar-se junto de colegas em Portugal ou de outros países que tenham isso implementado para esses fins, não vá depois acabar num beco sem saída ou num mau investimento.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Mar 2010 às 15:38)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Comprei uma Davis VP2 e como vou ter de instalar o anemómetro separadamente do resto dos sensores, tenho de comprar um transmissor wireless ou comprar/fazer uma extensão.
> Pelo que já li e me informaram (obrigado HotSpot) desde que não tenha mais de 40m não deve de haver problema.
> Agora a questão prende-se com o tipo de cabo a escolher: cabo de telefone? cabo de rede? 4 ou 6conectores? Que tipo de terminais são usados?
> Cumps



O cabo do anemómetro é cabo normal de telefone com 4 conectores.

Convém o cabo ser preto (resistente UV) e de qualidade. Salvo erro, o único sensor que usa 6 conectores é o sensor UV.

Mais uma vez, parabéns pela escolha. Tens aí um equipamento para muitos anos.

Pelo que percebi tens condições para deixar o equipamento instalado em perfeitas condições. Depois queremos fotos.


----------



## geoair.pt (6 Mar 2010 às 19:54)

HotSpot disse:


> O cabo do anemómetro é cabo normal de telefone com 4 conectores.
> 
> Convém o cabo ser preto (resistente UV) e de qualidade. Salvo erro, o único sensor que usa 6 conectores é o sensor UV.
> 
> ...



Viva!
Perfeitas condições seria ter acesso fácil ao telhado e não ter de ir pelo telhado da garagem do vizinho 
De qualquer modo, o facto de ter um espaço nas traseiras permite-me ter alguma margem de manobra - só não ponho a estação toda no 'quintal, porque ter 3 pisos a uns 20m a 'tapar' a NE não ajudava muito as leituras de vento 
Já agora, weatherlink: usb ou é melhor série?
Cumps


----------



## nmmr (7 Mar 2010 às 15:42)

Boa tarde,

Sou novato nisto da meteorologia, e este é o meu primeiro post aqui no fórum. Quero adquirir uma estação meteorológica aqui para casa, e estou em duvida perante 2 modelos:

1- Davis Vantage Vue (http://www.vantagevue.com/products/product.asp?pnum=06250)

2- Oregon Scientific WRM200 (http://www.oregonscientific.es/cat-...Profesionales-prod-Weather-Centre-WMR200.html)

O que se pretende é um kit sem fios e com autonomia das baterias (sistema carregamento baterias tipo solar), com sensor de vento, anemometro, sensor de temperatura e humidade e pluviometro.

Gostaria de saber as vossas opiniões. Obrigado.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Mar 2010 às 17:27)

nmmr disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sou novato nisto da meteorologia, e este é o meu primeiro post aqui no fórum. Quero adquirir uma estação meteorológica aqui para casa, e estou em duvida perante 2 modelos:
> 
> ...



Se o orçamento não é problema, e as condições de instalação são ideais, creio que uma Davis é claramente a melhor solução em tudo... (excepto no preço, claro)...
Tenho uma WMR 200, e apesar de ser razoável, tem algumas limitações...


----------



## lsalvador (7 Mar 2010 às 18:29)

nmmr disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sou novato nisto da meteorologia, e este é o meu primeiro post aqui no fórum. Quero adquirir uma estação meteorológica aqui para casa, e estou em duvida perante 2 modelos:
> 
> ...



Oi, em relação a esses 2 modelos sem duvida a Davis é procurar e negociar, pois o preço pode e baixa bastante.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Mar 2010 às 23:42)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Já agora, weatherlink: usb ou é melhor série?
> Cumps



Eu na altura comprei serie porque se falava em alguns problemas com a driver USB. Parece que está resolvido esse problema, portanto é indiferente.



nmmr disse:


> 1- Davis Vantage Vue (http://www.vantagevue.com/products/product.asp?pnum=06250)
> 
> 2- Oregon Scientific WRM200 (http://www.oregonscientific.es/cat-...Profesionales-prod-Weather-Centre-WMR200.html)



Sem dúvida Davis, mas atenção a alguns pormenores.

1 - Com a Davis para passares dados para PC tens que comprar à parte o Datalogger/WeatherLink.
2 - A Davis VUE tem como limitação, a colocação de sensores todos no mesmo módulo. Não permite instalares um dos sensores longe dos outros. Ex: anemometro.
3 - Podes também pensar, se tiveres condições de instalação para isso, na Davis VP2.

Já agora um aparte sobre a Davis VUE. Eu li algures uma FAQ sobre a compatibilidade VUE/VP2.
Do que me recordo, espero não induzir ninguém em erro portanto ainda vou confirmar:
- É possível comprar uma ISS da VP2 para vento com anemometro à parte e usar na VUE.
- Comprar ISS da VP2 e usar sensor de radiação solar ou UV na VUE.
- Também é possível usar a consola da VUE numa VP2 e vice-versa.

Isto de grosso modo, significa que alguém que queira fazer um upgrade da VUE para a VP2 ou da VP2 para a VUE, só tem que comprar o módulo de sensores e não necessita de adquirir consola, tento em atenção claro, as normas de transmissão Europeia/EUA.

Depois com calma confirmo melhor esta informação e coloco aqui.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2010 às 23:47)

HotSpot disse:


> Eu na altura comprei serie porque se falava em alguns problemas com a driver USB. Parece que está resolvido esse problema, portanto é indiferente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É isso mesmo só não sei se funciona na VUE o sensor de radiação solar ou UV  de resto penso que é isso mesmo que referes! Mas se poderes confirmar seria ainda melhor  Até porque poderei mais tarde ser um interessado na matéria em questão


----------



## nmmr (8 Mar 2010 às 11:16)

Obrigado pelas vossas opiniões. Vou optar mesmo pela Davis Vantage Vue com Weatherlink USB. Vou mandar vir de Espanha, da loja http://www.nautic21.com, pelo preço de 566,64€. Se alguém já mandou vir material desta loja que diga alguma coisa. 

A instalação vai ser feita no telhado de uma vivenda térrea, em principio. Aceitam-se sugestões de instalação.


----------



## Kraliv (8 Mar 2010 às 11:21)

Olha que comprando na Holanda parece-me que sai mais barata 

http://www.erconline.nl/davis-vantage-vue-p-13994.html

http://www.weerspecialist.nl/Davis_Vantage_Vue.htm


ou da Alemanha 
http://www.wml-weathershop.de/wml-weathershop/de/produkte_wettercenter_01_de.html#vantage_vue?


Boa escolha


----------



## nmmr (8 Mar 2010 às 11:29)

Kraliv disse:


> Olha que comprando na Holanda parece-me que sai mais barata
> 
> http://www.erconline.nl/davis-vantage-vue-p-13994.html
> 
> ...



Os preços que são referenciados pelos links que enviaste, são sem weatherlink. Portanto pelo que vi, a Davis Vantage Vue + weatherlink fica por 508€, sem portes. Não sei se compensará.


----------



## Kraliv (8 Mar 2010 às 11:33)

Aos 565€ de Espanha também lhes falta os portes 

Da Alemanha são 10€ de portes. Vendem é o Weatherlink mais carote!





PS: Existem (pelo menos 2) membros que já compraram em Espanha


----------



## nmmr (8 Mar 2010 às 11:35)

Kraliv disse:


> Aos 565€ de Espanha também lhes falta os portes
> 
> Da Alemanha são 10€ de portes.



Pois, mas os 566,64€, já estão incluidos os portes pela UPS. Já mandaste vir alguma coisa dessa loja Alemã?


----------



## Kraliv (8 Mar 2010 às 11:48)

nmmr disse:


> *Pois, mas os 566,64€, já estão incluidos os portes pela UPS*. Já mandaste vir alguma coisa dessa loja Alemã?




Tens razão, Espanha é a melhor opção!

Eu estava a ver os artigos em separado e dava-me 628€ no total


----------



## lsalvador (8 Mar 2010 às 12:57)

Dos EU uma Davis 6152 com transporte ficou em 366€. Já sei que aqui vou ter de lhe meter alfandega, mas ficará na ordem dos 75€.

Nota: não esta incluído o datalogger.


----------



## CSOF (9 Mar 2010 às 16:34)

lsalvador disse:


> Dos EU uma Davis 6152 com transporte ficou em 366€. Já sei que aqui vou ter de lhe meter alfandega, mas ficará na ordem dos 75€.
> 
> Nota: não esta incluído o datalogger.



não devem ser apenas 75€, eu também mandei vir recentemente do EU uma davis e paguei 220€ na alfandega.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Mar 2010 às 16:36)

CSOF disse:


> não devem ser apenas 75€, eu também mandei vir recentemente do EU uma davis e paguei 220€ na alfandega.



Qual foi o valor da factura?


----------



## CSOF (9 Mar 2010 às 16:53)

lsalvador disse:


> Qual foi o valor da factura?



600 euros (estação+software e datalogger+despesas transporte+despesas de transferencia bancária) depois 220€ na alfandega.
Até chorei mas é o preço a pagar pela falta de experiencia em compras e pela pressa em comprar.  mas agora está paga tenho-a cá, ainda não a instalei, mas está por dias


----------



## lsalvador (9 Mar 2010 às 16:55)

CSOF disse:


> 600 euros (estação+software e datalogger+despesas transporte+despesas de transferencia bancária) depois 220€ na alfandega.
> Até chorei mas é o preço a pagar pela falta de experiencia em compras e pela pressa em comprar.  mas agora está paga tenho-a cá, ainda não a instalei, mas está por dias



Pois, eles cobraram e bem pq o valor da factura foi elevado.

O normal é ser cerca de 20% da factura e mais qq coisa, por isso entre 70 e os 90 devo eu pagar. A ver vamos.


----------



## CSOF (9 Mar 2010 às 17:03)

lsalvador disse:


> Pois, eles cobraram e bem pq o valor da factura foi elevado.
> 
> O normal é ser cerca de 20% da factura e mais qq coisa, por isso entre 70 e os 90 devo eu pagar. A ver vamos.



Mas está a pensar comprar uma davis também?
se optar por essa é uma boa escolha, eu tenho uma lacrosse ws3600 e comparando as duas, não tem nada a ver, a lacrosse parece um brinquedo em relação à davis.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Mar 2010 às 17:05)

CSOF disse:


> Mas está a pensar comprar uma davis também?
> se optar por essa é uma boa escolha, eu tenho uma lacrosse ws3600 e comparando as duas, não tem nada a ver, a lacrosse parece um brinquedo em relação à davis.



Ja comprei, só estou a espera que chegue.


----------



## CSOF (9 Mar 2010 às 17:07)

lsalvador disse:


> Ja comprei, só estou a espera que chegue.



Boa escolha


----------



## lsalvador (9 Mar 2010 às 17:07)

CSOF disse:


> Boa escolha



Vai substituir a minha WMR968.


----------



## CSOF (9 Mar 2010 às 17:16)

lsalvador disse:


> Vai substituir a minha WMR968.



mas é por opção ou por mau desempenho da wmr968?


----------



## lsalvador (9 Mar 2010 às 17:22)

CSOF disse:


> mas é por opção ou por mau desempenho da wmr968?



Por opção, uma evolução natural dos equipamentos, tanto em qualidade/precisão de dados e ter um datalogger, assim não perder dados quanto existe falha do PC. Entre outros factores.


----------



## CSOF (9 Mar 2010 às 17:29)

lsalvador disse:


> Por opção, uma evolução natural dos equipamentos, tanto em qualidade/precisão de dados e ter um datalogger, assim não perder dados quanto existe falha do PC. Entre outros factores.



é a evolução. eu já foi por mau funcionamento do equipamento, o pluviometro marca quase tres vezes abaixo do real, e quando lhe apetece. o receptor era bom pois guardava 1700 valores, mas a ligação ao pc era por serial porta com, e agora os pc portáteis já não têm essa porta.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Mar 2010 às 17:35)

CSOF disse:


> é a evolução. eu já foi por mau funcionamento do equipamento, o pluviometro marca quase tres vezes abaixo do real, e quando lhe apetece. o receptor era bom pois guardava 1700 valores, mas a ligação ao pc era por serial porta com, e agora os pc portáteis já não têm essa porta.



As LaCross tem esses problemas, tb ja tive uma, mas a minha so tinha sensor de temperatura e era por wireless.


----------



## Lousano (9 Mar 2010 às 18:28)

CSOF disse:


> é a evolução. eu já foi por mau funcionamento do equipamento, o pluviometro marca quase tres vezes abaixo do real, e quando lhe apetece. o receptor era bom pois guardava 1700 valores, mas a ligação ao pc era por serial porta com, e agora os pc portáteis já não têm essa porta.



Sinceramente não entendo o quão falam mal das La Crosse.

Têm problemas, é verdade (sensor a mais de 30/40 mt. ou vários obstáculos físicos, dão problemas na comunicação através wireless, e os cabos são de fraca qualidade), mas pela experiência que tenho dessa marca (2.ª estação), não dão tantos problemas como aqui "pintam".

Como já referi, pelo preço não se pode pedir muito mais.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Mar 2010 às 19:49)

Alguém me pode dizer onde posso encontrar um sensor aqui perto de Viseu, com transmissão a 434MHz?


----------



## CSOF (10 Mar 2010 às 09:12)

Lousano disse:


> Sinceramente não entendo o quão falam mal das La Crosse.
> 
> Têm problemas, é verdade (sensor a mais de 30/40 mt. ou vários obstáculos físicos, dão problemas na comunicação através wireless, e os cabos são de fraca qualidade), mas pela experiência que tenho dessa marca (2.ª estação), não dão tantos problemas como aqui "pintam".
> 
> Como já referi, pelo preço não se pode pedir muito mais.



Bom dia
Eu não falo mal das lacrosse, até acho a ws 3600 muito bonita e bastante fiável, mas o pluviometro desde à um tempo atrás está a falhar muito. ao nível das comunicações somente durante o inverno e debaixo de temperaturas negativas é que a comunicação falhava. compro uma nova para melhorar o equipamento que tenho e não me vou desfazer da lacrosse, vou continuar com ela a competir lado a lado com a davis


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mar 2010 às 17:42)

Boa tarde,

A minha estação do Lidl (aquela que tem pluviómetro e anemómetro), que está em processo de relocalização, depois de muitos meses a trabalhar, está a pedir pilhas na consola. De acordo com o livro de instruções, referem que em caso de substituição das pilhas, há o risco de perda de todos os dados guardados na consola, pelo que se deverá mudar primeiro as "pilhas direitas" e depois as "pilhas esquerdas"! Tendo em conta que não apresentam nenhum esquema no livro de instruções, e que as 6 pilhas estão colocadas em 2 filas de 3, e todas viradas para o mesmo lado (ou seja, o + de todas as pilhas está orientado para o mesmo lado, de acordo com as instruções de montagem), fiquei com esta grande dúvida: *quais são as "pilhas direitas" e quais são as "pilhas esquerdas"*???

Alguém que tenha esta estação e que já tenha mudado as pilhas da consola, será que me pode dar resposta a esta dúvida??! Queria evitar perder os dados registados!


----------



## zejorge (11 Mar 2010 às 22:43)

Olá

Eu penso que deverás substituir fila por fila, ou seja, substituis primeiro as 3 pilhas de uma fila e depois a outra.
Julgo que é isso que eles qurem dizer, com as pilhas da direita, e da esquerda.
Diz se resultou.....


----------



## Motche (11 Mar 2010 às 23:12)

Boa noite, 

olá eu sou o Nuno, e comecei logo mal na compra da estação, ou seja comprei a estação e o cd de instalação vinha vazio... lol
algém tem o software para a PCE-FWS 20.
caso alguém tenha e queira disponibilizar a gerência agradece.

Um abraço


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mar 2010 às 23:19)

zejorge disse:


> Olá
> 
> Eu penso que deverás substituir fila por fila, ou seja, substituis primeiro as 3 pilhas de uma fila e depois a outra.
> Julgo que é isso que eles qurem dizer, com as pilhas da direita, e da esquerda.
> Diz se resultou.....



Bom, substitui primeiro as 3 pilhas da fila de cima, e depois as 3 pilhas da fila de baixo. Resultou. A consola nunca foi abaixo desta forma. Não sei se ao contrário também dava, mas também já não vou experimentar.


----------



## lsalvador (15 Mar 2010 às 10:51)

Motche disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> olá eu sou o Nuno, e comecei logo mal na compra da estação, ou seja comprei a estação e o cd de instalação vinha vazio... lol
> algém tem o software para a PCE-FWS 20.
> ...




Podes usar este que é gratuito e dá para a tua estação.

Cumulus


----------



## Mjhb (15 Mar 2010 às 19:49)

*Socorro...*

Preciso de ajuda urgente...

O sensor hoje já chegou aos 24ºC!!!

Se alguém souber onde posso comprara um sensor 434MHz, ou tenha um e mo possa vender, agradece de fundo de meu coração.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Mar 2010 às 21:44)

Ninguém pode ajudar?

Oh que miséria...


----------



## lsalvador (16 Mar 2010 às 11:28)

Pedro disse:


> Ninguém pode ajudar?
> 
> Oh que miséria...



Ajudava se referisse qual é a estação que tens e qual o modelo do sensor que esta avariado.


----------



## vitamos (16 Mar 2010 às 12:18)

*Re: Socorro...*



Pedro disse:


> Preciso de ajuda urgente...
> 
> O sensor hoje já chegou aos 24ºC!!!
> 
> Se alguém souber onde posso comprara um sensor 434MHz, ou tenha um e mo possa vender, agradece de fundo de meu coração.



Já pensaste que provavelmente o problema não será do sensor? Se o problemas for a instalação terás problema com qualquer sensor... Ou tencionas comprar um sensor para nova instalação em local diferente e/ou possibilidade de adaptação de um RS?


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mar 2010 às 20:18)

*Re: Socorro...*



vitamos disse:


> Já pensaste que provavelmente o problema não será do sensor? Se o problemas for a instalação terás problema com qualquer sensor... Ou tencionas comprar um sensor para nova instalação em local diferente e/ou possibilidade de adaptação de um RS?



A minha ideia é arranjar um para proteger com RS.

O sensor que tenho é 100% fiável, as Mínimas em geral e as máxima de dias de chuva, assim como as HR são muito semelhante à do Im e só variam pelo gradiente térmico.

Quanto ao vento, fica só pelos 89%!


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mar 2010 às 20:19)

lsalvador disse:


> Ajudava se referisse qual é a estação que tens e qual o modelo do sensor que esta avariado.



Peço desculpa ter sido logo dois post a seguir, mas só agora vi o post do Isalvador.

A estação é a Auriol Ian35344 versão 8/2009.


----------



## jonhfx (16 Mar 2010 às 20:41)

Faz como este usuário do fórum meteored fez:
http://foro.meteored.com/tecnica+e+instrumentos+meteorologicos/estacion+meterorologica+en+lidl-t112241.0.html;msg2267748#msg2267748

Uma Ideia muito interessante, pode é dar para o torto


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mar 2010 às 21:03)

jonhfx disse:


> Faz como este usuário do fórum meteored fez:
> http://foro.meteored.com/tecnica+e+instrumentos+meteorologicos/estacion+meterorologica+en+lidl-t112241.0.html;msg2267748#msg2267748
> 
> Uma Ideia muito interessante, pode é dar para o torto



Não tenho jeito para tanto...

A sério, preciso de ajuda séria, não estando a criticar o seu post, mas não acho mito seguro, mas posso tentar...


----------



## vitamos (17 Mar 2010 às 17:50)

Pedro disse:


> Não tenho jeito para tanto...
> 
> A sério, preciso de ajuda séria, não estando a criticar o seu post, mas não acho mito seguro, mas posso tentar...



Andei a pesquisar mas de facto em Viseu não vi nenhuma loja que te possa ajudar... Mas fica a questão: O outro sensor que tu tens não transmite na mesma frequência?


----------



## Mjhb (18 Mar 2010 às 18:22)

vitamos disse:


> Andei a pesquisar mas de facto em Viseu não vi nenhuma loja que te possa ajudar... Mas fica a questão: O outro sensor que tu tens não transmite na mesma frequência?



vitamos, de for a menos de 90km  daqui, tipo Aveiro ou Coimbra, tipo ok...

O outro sensor é o medidor da temperatura de casa e regulador do liga/desliga a caldeira.Não transmite a nada senão à caldeira para ligar ou desligar.De vez a quando é que o uso só para verificar os dados.


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2010 às 18:33)

Pedro disse:


> vitamos, de for a menos de 90km  daqui, tipo Aveiro ou Coimbra, tipo ok...
> 
> O outro sensor é o medidor da temperatura de casa e regulador do liga/desliga a caldeira.Não transmite a nada senão à caldeira para ligar ou desligar.De vez a quando é que o uso só para verificar os dados.



Da última vez que fui à Media Markt de Aveiro eles tinham uma vasta gama de produtos meteorológicos... desde sensores simples a estações de gama mais alta era possível encontrar vários produtos intermédios. Essa disponibilidade de produtos é sempre variável... Mas parece-me um bom sítio para encontrares o que procuras.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Mar 2010 às 19:50)

vitamos disse:


> Da última vez que fui à Media Markt de Aveiro eles tinham uma vasta gama de produtos meteorológicos... desde sensores simples a estações de gama mais alta era possível encontrar vários produtos intermédios. Essa disponibilidade de produtos é sempre variável... Mas parece-me um bom sítio para encontrares o que procuras.



Fui lá à uns tempos, aquando da compra da máquina fotográfica nova e não havia com transmissão a 443MHz, mas quantidade, variedade e qualidade havia, mas não o que eu queria...


----------



## ct5iul (19 Mar 2010 às 10:27)

Pedro disse:


> Fui lá à uns tempos, aquando da compra da máquina fotográfica nova e não havia com transmissão a 443MHz, mas quantidade, variedade e qualidade havia, mas não o que eu queria...



Bom dia ha um sensor de uma estaçao do lidl conhecida por estaçao metereologica TORRE esse sensor da na estaçao metereologica que procuras quando o lidl vender essa estaçao tenta saber a referencia do sensor ou entao depois eu digo-te pois tenho uma mas nao aqui em lisboa


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mar 2010 às 08:58)

ct5iul disse:


> Bom dia ha um sensor de uma estaçao do lidl conhecida por estaçao metereologica TORRE esse sensor da na estaçao metereologica que procuras quando o lidl vender essa estaçao tenta saber a referencia do sensor ou entao depois eu digo-te pois tenho uma mas nao aqui em lisboa



Eu queria o mais rápido possível, mas vou esperando...

Vou ver no site da Radio Popular, hoje e amanhã há 20% de desconto em electrónica.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Mar 2010 às 11:24)

ct5iul disse:


> Bom dia ha um sensor de uma estaçao do lidl conhecida por estaçao metereologica TORRE esse sensor da na estaçao metereologica que procuras quando o lidl vender essa estaçao tenta saber a referencia do sensor ou entao depois eu digo-te pois tenho uma mas nao aqui em lisboa



Tem uma TORRE?


----------



## ct5iul (22 Mar 2010 às 00:43)

Pedro disse:


> Eu queria o mais rápido possível, mas vou esperando...
> 
> Vou ver no site da Radio Popular, hoje e amanhã há 20% de desconto em electrónica.



bom dia

ok aqui vai o modelo do Sensor

DIGITAL WEATHER STATION MODEL H10515 VERSION 09-2006

este sensor e da estaçao metereologica do lidl conhecida como TORRE o sensor no ch3 funciona bem com a outra estaçao

Sim tenho uma Torre do Lidl mas e aqui em Almada dai nao te ter dado logo a referencia pois costumo estar na casa de Lisboa ou Azeitao hoje e que vi a casa de Almada e lembrei-me de ti


----------



## Mjhb (22 Mar 2010 às 20:36)

ct5iul disse:


> bom dia
> 
> ok aqui vai o modelo do Sensor
> 
> ...



Não me quer vender o sensor?


----------



## jonhfx (23 Mar 2010 às 00:30)

Alguém conhece o site, www.pt.vipventa.com.
Hoje eles tem la a seguinte estação meteorológica:



Mas a informação é escassa  , não diz qual o modelo :s


> Estação metereológica para PC.
> 
> Profissional de uso doméstico.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2010 às 01:11)

jonhfx disse:


> Alguém conhece o site, www.pt.vipventa.com.
> Hoje eles tem la a seguinte estação meteorológica:
> 
> Mas a informação é escassa  , não diz qual o modelo :s



É igual à Oregon WMR200 e à WMR100N tirando a consola, que aqui não sabemos qual é, e tirando o facto de a WMR200 ter datalogger para armazenar dados na própria consola.

Ao só ver os sensores, posso dizer que é inconclusivo, mas será uma das duas: WMR100N ou WMR200.

Precisava de ver a consola dela para te tirar a dúvida. 

Mas o termo-higrómetro dela não deve ser instalado como aparece na imagem, ele precisa de um abrigo, como qualquer sensor de qualquer estação.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Mar 2010 às 10:37)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> É igual à Oregon WMR200 e à WMR100N tirando a consola, que aqui não sabemos qual é, e tirando o facto de a WMR200 ter datalogger para armazenar dados na própria consola.
> 
> Ao só ver os sensores, posso dizer que é inconclusivo, mas será uma das duas: WMR100N ou WMR200.
> 
> ...





Fala por ti  Eu sei qual é!

A consola é a WMRS200 







Para quem quiser "baixar" o Manual: http://www2.os-weather.com/um/UserManual_Portuguese_WMRS200.pdf


.


----------



## actioman (23 Mar 2010 às 10:46)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> É igual à Oregon WMR200 e à WMR100N tirando a consola, que aqui não sabemos qual é, e tirando o facto de a WMR200 ter datalogger para armazenar dados na própria consola.
> 
> Ao só ver os sensores, posso dizer que é inconclusivo, mas será uma das duas: WMR100N ou WMR200.
> 
> ...



Estive a ver e a imagem da consola que eles lá colocam é esta:







Eu não corresponde, nem a wmr100:





Nem à wmr200!?





Cá para mim colocaram uma imagem de uma outra consola qualquer da Oregon que tinham lá à mão, pois nem devem saber distinguir umas das outras .


----------



## lsalvador (23 Mar 2010 às 10:51)

actioman disse:


> Estive a ver e a imagem da consola que eles lá colocam é esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como diz o Kraliv no post anterior é a wmr S 200, serve só para receber os dados e passar para o PC, é o *"envoy"* da Oregon

O manual é bem explicito.


----------



## lsalvador (23 Mar 2010 às 10:57)

Até o MeteoHub esta preparado para ela

Forum Meteo Hub


----------



## Kraliv (23 Mar 2010 às 11:33)

actioman disse:


> Estive a ver e a imagem da consola que eles lá colocam é esta:
> ...
> Eu não corresponde, nem a wmr100:
> ...
> ...




Cá para mim tás a precisar de neve para refrescar as idéias tb 
Deixa lá os gajos em paz!


----------



## jonhfx (23 Mar 2010 às 12:52)

Ia mandar um email a eles a perguntar qual o modelo da estação, mas já não mando, comprei uma la crosse ws 2357 por 65€, embora seja inferior as oregon, entregam-me amanhã "em mão"


----------



## actioman (23 Mar 2010 às 13:54)

Kraliv disse:


> Cá para mim tás a precisar de neve para refrescar as idéias tb
> Deixa lá os gajos em paz!



Pois também acho que sim 

Comecei o post ainda antes do teu, mas enquanto estava a escrever fiz a pesquisa e e publiquei então a minha mensagem. Como já foi numa página diferente, nem vi que tinhas descoberto o mistério da consola .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2010 às 22:06)

Kraliv disse:


> Fala por ti  Eu sei qual é!



Apanhaste-me nesta. Esta por acaso desconhecia e pensava que sabia do que estava a falar.

Afinal não. E obrigado pelo reparo.


----------



## jan (24 Mar 2010 às 10:57)

Olá, por favor, pode colocar a minha empresa está também o sector, a URL é: http://www.pce-iberica.es/


----------



## geoair.pt (24 Mar 2010 às 18:22)

Viva!
Preciso de comprar o transmissor wireless para uma Davis VP2 (Modelo US).
Alguém tem alguma sugestão de loja? E quem mandou vir dos States, quanto tiveram de pagar de taxas alfandegárias?
Cumps


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2010 às 19:39)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Preciso de comprar o transmissor wireless para uma Davis VP2 (Modelo US).
> Alguém tem alguma sugestão de loja? E quem mandou vir dos States, quanto tiveram de pagar de taxas alfandegárias?
> Cumps



Procura vendedores no ebay americano, preferencialmente.

Taxas alfândegárias só se pagam fora da UE = (total do preço do produto + portes) x 0,20


----------



## geoair.pt (24 Mar 2010 às 21:32)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Procura vendedores no ebay americano, preferencialmente.
> 
> Taxas alfândegárias só se pagam fora da UE = (total do preço do produto + portes) x 0,20


Viva!
Sim, a primeira opção será mandar vir dos EUA, daí a pergunta a quem já tenha mandado vir o transmissor wireless se pode relatar a sua experiência e como foi de taxas alfandegárias.
Pelo que percebi das suas contas, só considerou a aplicação do IVA, mas muito possivelmente ainda levará com 1.7% - código alfandegário: 8479899790 - maqs/aprs mecânicos c/funcao propria n/esp... ou 3.7% - código alfandegário: 9015801190 - instrms/aprs p/ meteorologia/hidrologia/geofi...
Cumps


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2010 às 21:59)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Sim, a primeira opção será mandar vir dos EUA, daí a pergunta a quem já tenha mandado vir o transmissor wireless se pode relatar a sua experiência e como foi de taxas alfandegárias.
> Pelo que percebi das suas contas, só considerou a aplicação do IVA, mas muito possivelmente ainda levará com 1.7% - código alfandegário: 8479899790 - maqs/aprs mecânicos c/funcao propria n/esp... ou 3.7% - código alfandegário: 9015801190 - instrms/aprs p/ meteorologia/hidrologia/geofi...
> Cumps



Sim, mas é um valor irrisório para o preço do material, que deve custar uns 150 €, sobre eles incidem os falados 20 % de IVA e mais uma taxa mínima, talvez essa de que falaste, que pesa muito pouco no final.


----------



## geoair.pt (25 Mar 2010 às 21:23)

Viva!
Já alguém recorreu a alguma destas lojas ebay:*RJNetSale*,*sorsonline* ou *Archer-Trading-1* que possa partilhar a sua experiência? São as hipóteses que estou a considerar para comprar o transmissor do anemómetro.
Cumps


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2010 às 21:28)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Já alguém recorreu a alguma destas lojas ebay:*RJNetSale*,*sorsonline* ou *Archer-Trading-1* que possa partilhar a sua experiência? São as hipóteses que estou a considerar para comprar o transmissor do anemómetro.
> Cumps



Eu tudo o que encomendei até hoje vindo dos Estados Unidos, mandei vir tudo da RJNetSale, nunca tive qualquer problema, nunca demorou mais de 7 dias a chegar cá. Aliás, brevemente irei fazer outra encomenda da mesma loja.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2010 às 21:30)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Já alguém recorreu a alguma destas lojas ebay:*RJNetSale*,*sorsonline* ou *Archer-Trading-1* que possa partilhar a sua experiência? São as hipóteses que estou a considerar para comprar o transmissor do anemómetro.
> Cumps



São conhecidos há anos como os melhores vendedores do ebay na área da meteorologia e têm um rate de satisfações bastante bom.

No entanto, se alguma coisa se avariar, nunca reenvies para lá nada. Certamente não te vão assegurar os portes e só nisso vai quase o dinheiro de um sensor novo.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2010 às 23:05)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Já alguém recorreu a alguma destas lojas ebay:*RJNetSale*,*sorsonline* ou *Archer-Trading-1* que possa partilhar a sua experiência? São as hipóteses que estou a considerar para comprar o transmissor do anemómetro.
> Cumps




Já comprei na RJNetSale e Archer-Trading. Nada a dizer, 5* nos 2 casos.

A tua estação é o modelo Americano? Não te esqueças da questão da compatibilidade da transmissão wireless.


----------



## geoair.pt (26 Mar 2010 às 01:29)

HotSpot disse:


> Já comprei na RJNetSale e Archer-Trading. Nada a dizer, 5* nos 2 casos.
> 
> A tua estação é o modelo Americano? Não te esqueças da questão da compatibilidade da transmissão wireless.



Sim, é o modelo Americano.
Como ambos têm o 'Best offer' vamos ver quem faz o preço mais baixo


----------



## Mjhb (1 Abr 2010 às 09:33)

Isto é bom e fiável?


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 11:31)

Bom dia.
Gostava de saber a vossa opinião sobre esta estação, porque eu até ao final deste mes vou receber uma.
O que acham deste La Crosse Technology WS2350?







Características:

- Hora
- Temperatura interior (-) 9.9ºC - (+)59.9ºC), gravação de minimos/maximos com data e hora
- Higrometria interior (1% - 99%), gravação de mínimos e máximos com data e hora
- Barómetro (icônes: sol, nuvem, chuva)
- Pressão atmosférica (hPa/inHg), gravação de máximos e mínimos
- Temperatura exterior ((-)29.9ºC - (+)69.9ºC), gravação de minimos/maximos com data e hora 
- Higrometria exterior (1% - 99%), gravação de mínimos e máximos com data e hora
- Ponto de orvalho, gravação de mínimos e máximos com data e hora 
- Velocidade e direcção do vento (km/h ou m/s ou mph ou Beaufort)
- Brisa
- Precipitações (mm ou inch), intervalo: 0 - 9999mm
- Alarmes
- Conexão informática USB 
- Armazenamento de 175 grupos de dados
- Transmissão de dados a 433 Mhz, alcance de 100m (campo livre)
- Regulação do contraste do LCD

Dimensões da Estação:
- Estação: (L X P X H): 170 X 32 X 139 mm 
- Transmissor: (L X P X H): 71.5 X 73 X 136 mm
- Pluviómetro: (L X P X H): 140 X 70 X 137 mm 
- Anemómetro: (L X P X H): 250 X 277.6 X 77.9 mm

Peso:
- 2600g


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2010 às 14:05)

andres disse:


> Bom dia.
> Gostava de saber a vossa opinião sobre esta estação, porque eu até ao final deste mes vou receber uma.
> O que acham deste La Crosse Technology WS2350?
> 
> ...



Sortudo...

Qual é o preço? Por aqui parece-me bem, mas não te esqueças que a LaCrosse tem o problema da velocidade do vento ...


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 15:28)

Pedro disse:


> Sortudo...
> 
> Qual é o preço? Por aqui parece-me bem, mas não te esqueças que a LaCrosse tem o problema da velocidade do vento ...



O preço é de 155 euros+entrega ao domicilio= 174 euros.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2010 às 21:55)

andres disse:


> O preço é de 155 euros+entrega ao domicilio= 174 euros.



Não é cara para o que é, mas onde a vais comprar?


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 21:56)

Pedro disse:


> Não é cara para o que é, mas onde a vais comprar?



Numa loja online chamada redcoon.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2010 às 22:49)

andres disse:


> Numa loja online chamada redcoon.



A RedCoon entrega ao domicílio?

UAU, então parabéns pelo afolar e não te esqueças de o ligar ao PC...


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 22:52)

Pedro disse:


> A RedCoon entrega ao domicílio?
> 
> UAU, então parabéns pelo folar e não te esqueças de o ligar ao PC...



Ainda não sei se vou comprar esta...
Ainda vou á Media Markat em lisboa, ver de estações, mas em principio será esta.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2010 às 23:16)

andres disse:


> Ainda não sei se vou comprar esta...
> Ainda vou á Media Markat em lisboa, ver de estações, mas em principio será esta.



É a prenda da Páscoa?

Pois bem, também não me importava de uma assim mais evoluída e de ligação USB.

O tempo dirá!


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 23:20)

Pedro disse:


> É a prenda da Páscoa?
> 
> Pois bem, também não me importava de uma assim mais evoluída e de ligação USB.
> 
> O tempo dirá!



Não, é a prenda de ter tido as boas notas (do fim do periodo escolar) e de ir fazer anos dia 1 de Maio


----------



## Lousano (4 Abr 2010 às 01:10)

andres disse:


> O preço é de 155 euros+entrega ao domicilio= 174 euros.



A estação actual que tenho é essa e ficou-me pelos 128€, com portes e etc.

www.nouveauxobjets.com

Em relação à estação, é comparável ao preço que tem. Os cabos são de fraca qualidade e sem fios tem problemas a mais de 50 mt.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Abr 2010 às 09:07)

andres disse:


> Não, é a prenda de ter tido as boas notas (do fim do periodo escolar) e de ir fazer anos dia 1 de Maio



Só por isso?
O meu plafond é de 50/80€ nos anos Natal e Páscoa, só, mas no ano passado recebi o PC que uso para estar aqui mas este ano é impossível comprar uma estação semi-profissional, ou mais desenvolvida além porque os meus pais não vão perceber porque é que só vou usar a que tenho durante meio ano...


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2010 às 10:51)

Lousano disse:


> A estação actual que tenho é essa e ficou-me pelos 128€, com portes e etc.
> 
> www.nouveauxobjets.com
> 
> Em relação à estação, é comparável ao preço que tem. Os cabos são de fraca qualidade e sem fios tem problemas a mais de 50 mt.



Pois, eu ainda tenho que pensar muito bem na minha compra...Ainda irei á Media Markat, ver bem as estações.

Então não me aconselhas esta?


----------



## Lousano (4 Abr 2010 às 11:53)

andres disse:


> Pois, eu ainda tenho que pensar muito bem na minha compra...Ainda irei á Media Markat, ver bem as estações.
> 
> Então não me aconselhas esta?



Se não tens verba para uma Davies, penso que é a melhor compra.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2010 às 12:11)

Lousano disse:


> Se não tens verba para uma Davies, penso que é a melhor compra.



Como já tinha dito, ainda vou á media market ver bem...
Mas pode ser que me calhe uma Davis.


----------



## CSOF (4 Abr 2010 às 15:54)

boa tarde, há uns tempos atras adquiri uma estação davis, mas somente agora tive oportunidade de a instalar. 
com a precipitação ocorrida dias 2/3 de abril houve diferenças em tres medidas que efectuei, a ver:
estação lacrosse - 2,5 mm, mas esta já sabia que não estava funcionar corretamente
Estação davies - 5 mm
funil com recipiente - 10 mm
mesma entre a davies e o funil houve uma diferença bastante acentuada. a minha duvida reside no facto de ter de se efectuar alguma calibração no pluviometro, falhou-me algo, não sei....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Abr 2010 às 16:59)

CSOF disse:


> boa tarde, há uns tempos atras adquiri uma estação davis, mas somente agora tive oportunidade de a instalar.
> com a precipitação ocorrida dias 2/3 de abril houve diferenças em tres medidas que efectuei, a ver:
> estação lacrosse - 2,5 mm, mas esta já sabia que não estava funcionar corretamente
> Estação davies - 5 mm
> ...



Com a Davis podes ter a certeza que está tudo bem. O que estará mal é o pluviómetro com recipiente e/ou a La Crosse, que também costumam dar valores muitas vezes desproporcionados.


----------



## CSOF (4 Abr 2010 às 20:00)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Com a Davis podes ter a certeza que está tudo bem. O que estará mal é o pluviómetro com recipiente e/ou a La Crosse, que também costumam dar valores muitas vezes desproporcionados.



como é que um pluviometro de recipiente falha, tenho um funil ligado a esse recipiente depois é só medir a quantidade de água no recipiente e fazer a relação com a área do funil, cert?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Abr 2010 às 21:55)

CSOF disse:


> como é que um pluviometro de recipiente falha, tenho um funil ligado a esse recipiente depois é só medir a quantidade de água no recipiente e fazer a relação com a área do funil, cert?



Só pode haver volumes mal calculados ou entradas de funil desproporcionadas ao recipiente, para que possa haver erros.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Abr 2010 às 22:34)

andres disse:


> Como já tinha dito, ainda vou á media market ver bem...
> Mas pode ser que me calhe uma Davies.



E tens plafond para tanto? è mais de 450euros...


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2010 às 22:45)

Pedro disse:


> E tens plafond para tanto? è mais de 450euros...



Sim, eu sei...
Ainda vou pensar muito bem
Em breve (Ainda este mês) darei noticias sobre a estação que vou comprar/ou que comprei.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2010 às 23:44)

Esta estação também me parece boa (o preço é o mesmo, só muda o transporte que é mais barato.





É uma La Crosse Technology WS2357SIL-MEG.

Características:

- Recepção e visualização da hora e data DCF77 radiocontroladas 
- Exibição de dados extensivos de intempéries, em todos os casos com alarme programável para funções determinadas condições climatéricas, bem como todos os dados sobre o número mínimo e máximo de registros junto com a hora ea data da sua gravações. 
- Apresentação da temperatura no interior, no exterior, em graus Celsius ou Fahrenheit (selecionável pelo usuário) 
- Viualização da umidade relativa do ar no interior e no exterior em RH% 
- Apresentação da pressão atmosférica na inHq ou hPa, absoluta ou relativa (selecionável pelo usuário) 
- Visulização detalhada dos dados pluviométricos (1 hora, 24 horas, desde o último reset total) 
- Velocidade do vento em mph, Km / h, m / s, nós ou Beaufort (selecionável pelo usuário) 
- Veja a direcção do vento com a Bússola no LCD e teclado (ou seja: 225 º) e as siglas ou caracteres (por exemplo, SW) 
- Apresentar o factor Cold Wind 
- Display temperatura ponto de orvalho 
- Apresentar o boletim meteorológico com ícones do tempo (ensolarado, nublado, chuvoso) 
- Indicador de tendência do tempo 
- Alarme de Advertência de tempestade 
- Luz traseira LED 
- Todos os dados a implantados num grande visor LCD e amigável. 
- Cabo de conexão (RS232/USB) 
- Implantação simultânea de todos os dados sobre o tempo com os ajustes feitos pelo usuário individual 
- Mais completos conjuntos de dados com intervalos ajustáveis pelo usuário para ser usado em outros processos (por exemplo, semeando mesas, etc) em seu PC. 
- Software para PC Heavyweather livre Web Publisher 
- Software PC Review Heavyweather gráfico, design livre de curvas e gráficos com total liberdade. (New Version)

Também estou de olho nesta


----------



## CSOF (5 Abr 2010 às 09:49)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Só pode haver volumes mal calculados ou entradas de funil desproporcionadas ao recipiente, para que possa haver erros.



pois então serei eu que estou a fazer as contas mal, vejamos:

Valores: recipiente - Largura= 160 mm, Comprimento= 206 mm --área do recipiente=32960mm^2
área do funil= 0.0167 m^2

se no recipiente tenho 25 mm, portanto dá 824000 mm^3, fazendo a conversão para dm^3 ou litros dá 0,8 L, dividindo pela área do funil (0.0167) dá-me 48 L/m^2. eu acho que este é o procedimento correcto, mas se houver alguma falha digam-me se faz favor....


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2010 às 20:27)

Então andres, já te decidiste rapaz?

Acho bem a tua última escolha, mas não há nenhuma Oregon, é mais fiável...


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 21:50)

Pedro disse:


> Então andres, já te decidiste rapaz?
> 
> Acho bem a tua última escolha, mas não há nenhuma Oregon, é mais fiável...



Não, ainda não me decidi...
Ainda vou á media market, podem lá haver boas estações
Mas destas duas que mostrei aqui do fórum, qual a melhor?


----------



## Lousano (5 Abr 2010 às 22:32)

Atenção, quando se vê o que se pretende tem se se atender o preço/qualidade,  e no caso da Oregon, despenderia um pouco mais para uma Davies.

Mas claro, é uma opinião minha.


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Abr 2010 às 23:32)

Amigos deixem-me só dizer uma coisa: É Davis, e não Davies


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2010 às 00:10)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Amigos deixem-me só dizer uma coisa: É Davis, e não Davies



Sim, ao início pensei que fosse por brincadeira, mas já começo a reparar que se tornou mesmo num engano geral.


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2010 às 00:15)

Na minha terra, mais de um erro chama-se "chonexisse"


----------



## geoair.pt (7 Abr 2010 às 11:56)

Boas,
Colocando o anemómetro no topo do telhado, qual é a altura mínima que deve ser colocado acima do ponto mais alto do mesmo?
Caso seja relevante é para instalar o anemómetro da Davis VP2.
Cumps.
Jorge Antunes


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2010 às 12:36)

geoair.pt disse:


> Boas,
> Colocando o anemómetro no topo do telhado, qual é a altura mínima que deve ser colocado acima do ponto mais alto do mesmo?
> Caso seja relevante é para instalar o anemómetro da Davis VP2.
> Cumps.
> Jorge Antunes



Deve estar pelo menos 1,2 metros acima do telhado. Tenho o meu 2 metros acima do topo do telhado.

Também importante é o mastro ficar bem fixo e não abanar com o vento forte.


----------



## Lightning (7 Abr 2010 às 13:31)

geoair.pt disse:


> Boas,
> Colocando o anemómetro no topo do telhado, qual é a altura mínima que deve ser colocado acima do ponto mais alto do mesmo?
> Caso seja relevante é para instalar o anemómetro da Davis VP2.
> Cumps.
> Jorge Antunes



E também ter em conta este aspecto que o Hotspot se esqueceu de referir:

não existirem quaisquer obstáculos em quaisquer quadrantes (ao nível do anemómetro) que possam prejudicar a fiabilidade dos dados. 

Resumindo, o anemómeto não deve ter, por exemplo, ou antenas, prédios ou outros obstáculos que cortem o vento nessas direcções.


----------



## geoair.pt (7 Abr 2010 às 14:05)

Obrigado a ambos pelos esclarecimentos.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Abr 2010 às 15:00)

E pronto...Agora já encomendei a minha estação meteorológica á Media Market, foi uma Oregon WMR 80.







Penso que seja melhor que aquelas que tinha mostrado aqui no fórum...


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2010 às 16:07)

andres disse:


> Penso que seja melhor que aquelas que tinha mostrado aqui no fórum...



Não. Essa estação não dá para ligar ao computador, é equivalente a uma WMR100 só que sem se poder ligar ao PC (ou à Net)


----------



## Mjhb (11 Abr 2010 às 16:21)

andres disse:


> E pronto...Agora já encomendei a minha estação meteorológica á Media Market, foi uma Oregon WMR 80.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quanto custou?


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Abr 2010 às 16:22)

Pedro disse:


> Quanto custou?



Custou 150€.


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Abr 2010 às 16:58)

andres disse:


> Custou 150€.



Mas já a adquiriste mesmo? Não queres pensar de novo na escolha? É que eu a minha adquiri por menos desse preço e tinha ligação ao PC. É LaCrosse, ok não é tão boa como as Oregon, mas não sei até que ponto seria mais vantajoso, até está em promoção:

Estação Meteorológica


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Abr 2010 às 17:01)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Mas já a adquiriste mesmo? Não queres pensar de novo na escolha? É que eu a minha adquiri por menos desse preço e tinha ligação ao PC. É LaCrosse, ok não é tão boa como as Oregon, mas não sei até que ponto seria mais vantajoso, até está em promoção:
> 
> Estação Meteorológica



Peço desculpa, mas foi 140€. 
Já foi encomendada, acho que fiz uma boa escolha não?
Se alguem ja tiver esta estação, que me diga como ela é


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Abr 2010 às 17:13)

André tu fazes como quiseres, aviso-te só que:

Essa estação não dá para ligar ao pc, logo nunca conseguirás transmitir dados online. Por conseguinte estarás a pagar mais por essa estação quando não consegues aproveitá-la em pleno.

Agora também aviso que a que sugeri, e é a que tenho, não é o Ferrari das estações meteorológicas, longe disso. Há situações como a dos dados do vento que a LaCrosse admite acontecerem mas não faz nada para solucionar. Depois a transmissão wireless também não é muito boa e o sensor funciona a pilhas ao contrário da Oregon que funciona a sol.


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2010 às 17:15)

andres disse:


> Peço desculpa, mas foi 140€.
> Já foi encomendada, acho que fiz uma boa escolha não?
> Se alguem ja tiver esta estação, que me diga como ela é



Eu acho que não foi uma boa escolha, a wmr80 não liga ao PC. Mesmo que no futuro não tenciones ou não tenhas meios de pôr os dados na Net, dá sempre muito jeito teres os dados no teu computador para arquivo e climatologia.
A Oregon wmr100 ou a La Crosse WS2357 que já tinhas equacionado anteriormente dão para ligar ao PC, essa wmr80 não, e como vês aí pelo link do Pedro  esta última até é mais barata mesmo comprada num loja nacional, a BS Astro de Aveiro, que é uma loja de confiança.

Se já compraste e quiseres mudar de ideias, durante uns dias podes sempre devolver na loja que não há problema nenhum desde que não estragues a embalagem, etc.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Abr 2010 às 17:21)

PedroAfonso disse:


> André tu fazes como quiseres, aviso-te só que:
> 
> Essa estação não dá para ligar ao pc, logo nunca conseguirás transmitir dados online. Por conseguinte estarás a pagar mais por essa estação quando não consegues aproveitá-la em pleno.
> 
> Agora também aviso que a que sugeri, e é a que tenho, não é o Ferrari das estações meteorológicas, longe disso. Há situações como a dos dados do vento que a LaCrosse admite acontecerem mas não faz nada para solucionar. Depois a transmissão wireless também não é muito boa e o sensor funciona a pilhas ao contrário da Oregon que funciona a sol.



Esta Oregon que comprei é a pilhas
Obrigado pelas sugestões malta.


----------



## lsalvador (11 Abr 2010 às 17:57)

andres disse:


> Peço desculpa, mas foi 140€.
> Já foi encomendada, acho que fiz uma boa escolha não?
> Se alguem ja tiver esta estação, que me diga como ela é



140€ por isso 

Ainda vais ter de fazer um RS ou comprar o da Davis.


----------



## zejorge (12 Abr 2010 às 16:26)

Boa tarde

Acabei de encomendar uma Oregon WMR 200, para substituir a minha Auriol.
Julgo ter feito bom negócio, pois o custo de 399€ com pagamento em 3 vezes s/juros, parace-me estar bem.
Este foi o preço mais baixo que encontrei, e com maiores facilidades, cá pela nossa terra.
Quando chegar e estiver montada darei noticias.


----------



## lsalvador (12 Abr 2010 às 16:28)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Acabei de encomendar uma Oregon WMR 200, para substituir a minha Auriol.
> Julgo ter feito bom negócio, pois o custo de 399€ com pagamento em 3 vezes s/juros, parace-me estar bem.
> ...



Oi, parabéns pela compra, agora é meter-lhe um RS e esta a debitar dados para a internet.


----------



## geoair.pt (12 Abr 2010 às 18:44)

HotSpot disse:


> Deve estar pelo menos 1,2 metros acima do telhado. Tenho o meu 2 metros acima do topo do telhado.
> 
> Também importante é o mastro ficar bem fixo e não abanar com o vento forte.



Viva!
Quem tem o mastro de antena fixo com tirantes, que material usaram/é necessário (para além dos tirantes é claro )
Cumps
Jorge


----------



## geoair.pt (15 Abr 2010 às 14:01)

Viva!
Já tenho o material todo (estação Davis VP2, weatherlink e transmissor de anemómetro) e agora ando à procura do material para fixar melhor o mastro onde vai ficar o anemómetro.
Encontrei cabos de dois tipos: aço galvanizado e aço inox. Qual aconselham.
Já agora, como é que ligaram os cabos ao mastro? A fixação dos cabos à parede é através de um esticador, mas ao mastro é que ainda não encontrei a forma adequada...
Cumps


----------



## zejorge (23 Mai 2010 às 17:47)

Boa tarde

Continuo com alguns problemas, na transmissão dos sensores para a consola, na minha WMR200, principalmente o do pluviómetro, e em alguns casos do Termo/higrometro. Estive a ver que a Oregon tem um retransmissor (RT 918), para colmatar estas falhas.Será q alguém já utilizou este retransmissor?- Em caso afirmativo que resultados conseguiu ?. Este retransmissor pode ser utilizado em simultâneo por mais do que um sensor?
Se alguèm me poder ajudar, muito agradecia

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2010 às 20:34)

O que acham da HoneyWell TE923W?È bem boa, mas é difícil de encontrar em Portugal.


----------



## ct5iul (6 Set 2010 às 14:08)

Boa tarde aqui fica mais uma pagina onde podem comprar estações metreologicas http://www.proglobal.pt/catalogo.php?gama=17&sgama=114&offset=24


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2010 às 15:30)

Tive a fazer umas contas pra ver como andavam os preços das estações entre a Europa e EUA e os resultados são estes.

*Espanha*



> Vue + Weatherlink - 579€
> 
> Loja



*EUA *



> Davis Vue - 255€
> 
> Weatherlink - 107€
> 
> ...





> Davis Vantage Pro 2 - 384€
> 
> Weatherlink - 107€
> 
> ...



*o preço do transporte é feito com a estação e weatherlink, o que poderá sofrer alterações


----------



## artur (13 Out 2010 às 16:24)

Boa tarde a todos
Gostava que alguem me aconselhasse sobre o melhor local para adquirir uma estação Davis Vantage Pro 2 Wireless Plus +  WeatherLink IP c/ conexão roteador.
Esta estação será para ser instalada no concelho de Castro Verde.
Agradeço a vossa colaboração.


----------



## lsalvador (13 Out 2010 às 16:27)

artur disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> Gostava que alguem me aconselhasse sobre o melhor local para adquirir uma estação Davis Vantage Pro 2 Wireless Plus +  WeatherLink IP c/ conexão roteador.
> Esta estação será para ser instalada no concelho de Castro Verde.
> Agradeço a vossa colaboração.



Oi, o melhor/mais barato é mandares vir dos EU são mais baratas, também podes pensar mandar vir do Ebay na Alemanha ou por cá (extremamente caras).

Não te esqueças de fazer apresentação e aproveita apresenta o teu projecto.


----------



## artur (21 Out 2010 às 10:23)

Bom dia a todos
Olá Salvador
Optei por não comprar a estação nos EUA devido ao pagamento de taxas aduaneiras e aos atrasos na entrega que isso pode provocar. Não é que tenha qq experiência com encomendas dos EUA, mas de acordo com o que li neste forum, optei por não entrar nessa burocracia.
Entretanto a estação Davis Vantage Pro 2 Wireless Plus + WeatherLink IP c/ conexão roteador já vem a caminho. Comprei em: www.weerstationkopen.nl, que foi o site europeu onde encontrei o mais baixo preço.
Quando chegar a estação irei por-vos ao corrente das novidades.
Obrigado pelos conselhos.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Out 2010 às 10:48)

artur disse:


> Bom dia a todos
> Olá Salvador
> Optei por não comprar a estação nos EUA devido ao pagamento de taxas aduaneiras e aos atrasos na entrega que isso pode provocar. Não é que tenha qq experiência com encomendas dos EUA, mas de acordo com o que li neste forum, optei por não entrar nessa burocracia.
> Entretanto a estação Davis Vantage Pro 2 Wireless Plus + WeatherLink IP c/ conexão roteador já vem a caminho. Comprei em: www.weerstationkopen.nl, que foi o site europeu onde encontrei o mais baixo preço.
> ...



Boa compra, parabens


----------



## daniel1981 (9 Nov 2010 às 00:23)

Bem estou para comprar a Estação Meteorológica WS2357 da Lacrosse, mas estou com umas dúvidas.. Ela tem termómetro interior e exterior, higrómetro interior e exterior, deduzo que o exterior seja transmitido via wireless para a consola e o interior está na respectiva consola??? Da consola para o PC tenho que usar que tipo de cabo? Já agora vejo falarem do weatherlink, é necessário ter o weatherlink para baixar dados na net?


----------



## HotSpot (9 Nov 2010 às 09:35)

daniel1981 disse:


> Bem estou para comprar a Estação Meteorológica WS2357 da Lacrosse, mas estou com umas dúvidas.. Ela tem termómetro interior e exterior, higrómetro interior e exterior, deduzo que o exterior seja transmitido via wireless para a consola e o interior está na respectiva consola??? Da consola para o PC tenho que usar que tipo de cabo? Já agora vejo falarem do weatherlink, é necessário ter o weatherlink para baixar dados na net?



Os dados dos exteriores T/H são transmitidos por wireless e os interiores T/H estão na consola.

O cabo penso que seja USB.

O Weatherlink é um software da Davis que só funciona com estações desta marca.
Para enviar dados para a net existem outros programas que funcionam com essa estação. Ex: WeatherDisplay


----------



## daniel1981 (9 Nov 2010 às 14:27)

Obrigado pela resposta HotSpot. 

Relativamente a esses softwares para descarregar os dados  na net, existem gratuitos? 
É possivel adicionar outros elementos wireless para serem descarregados na consola, para além dos que estarão no exterior? 
A situação è a seguinte queria obter dados externos e internos, mas os internos que eu pretendo é numa sala cuja humidade andará na ordem dos 80%, e isso irá dar-me cabo provavelmente da consola e do portatil por isso queria transmitir os dados dessa sala via wireless... 
É possivel transmitir os dados internos tb pela net?

Abraços


----------



## zejorge (11 Nov 2010 às 16:47)

Boa tarde

Pretendia elevar alguns metros o meu anemómetro da minha WMR 200, para colher dados mais fiáveis.Deparo-me no entanto com um problema, que tem a ver com o comprimento do cabo que liga o painel fotovoltaico ao sensor, que é bastante curto.
Será que alguém me poderá dizer se existirá à venda no mercado extensões M/F daquele tipo de cabo, que me permita fazer a instalação que pretendo ?
Claro que em último recurso, poderei adquirir outro painel, ou colocar o anemómetro e o cata-vento sem o apoio do painel.

Cumpts


Zejorge


----------



## cmg (11 Nov 2010 às 23:22)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Pretendia elevar alguns metros o meu anemómetro da minha WMR 200, para colher dados mais fiáveis.Deparo-me no entanto com um problema, que tem a ver com o comprimento do cabo que liga o painel fotovoltaico ao sensor, que é bastante curto.
> Será que alguém me poderá dizer se existirá à venda no mercado extensões M/F daquele tipo de cabo, que me permita fazer a instalação que pretendo ?
> ...



Caro Zejorge

Não sei se há extensões como pretende - eu também quereria uma - mas há outra maneira, fazer uma. Veja aqui:

http://homepage.eircom.net/~ei4jr/Weather_Station/Solar_Panel/Solar_Panel.htm

Espero que ajude
Cumps
cmg


----------



## zejorge (12 Nov 2010 às 22:08)

Boa noite CMG

Agradeço a sugestão, que para mim só tem um inconveniente, que é perder a garantia, de qualquer forma se não encontrar outra hipótese, recorrerei à sua sugestão.
Mais uma vez os meus agradecimentos

Zejorge


----------



## cmg (12 Nov 2010 às 22:14)

zejorge disse:


> Boa noite CMG
> 
> Agradeço a sugestão, que para mim só tem um inconveniente, que é perder a garantia, de qualquer forma se não encontrar outra hipótese, recorrerei à sua sugestão.
> Mais uma vez os meus agradecimentos
> ...



Boas Zejorge

Já agora, se encontrar uma extensão própria para esse cabo, agradeço que me informe 
Cumps
cmg


----------



## lsalvador (12 Nov 2010 às 23:47)

Depois de ter encontrado esta foto






Pode ser até simples fazer uma extensão, é ir a uma casa de electrónica e comprar uma extensão para as respectivas fichas com macho e femea, caso não se encontro basta saber qual é a medida exacta das fichas e procurar na net ou mesmo no ebay extensões ou comprar um macho e fêmea das respectivas fichas e em casa soldar uns fios e fazer de extensão.

Alguém sabe o nome técnico daquelas fichas de ligação?


----------



## Pedro Menezes (18 Nov 2010 às 15:13)

Bom dia,

Estou a seguir este forum faz algum tempo e tenho algumas dúvidas relevantes a este tópico, como tal algumas introduções são devidas:


Desde já me considero um amador entusiasta nesta àrea, como tal uma verdadeira estação meteorológica (com pluviómetros, anemómetros, cata-vento, upload para PC e tracking de todos registos) não é algo que procure pois é um investimento um pouco elevado para os meus fins e nem o meu apartamento me permite eficazmente instalar os mesmos.
No entanto as minhas dúvidas são mais relevantes a estações meteorológicas mais cabais ou clássicas, como tal avanço as minhas desculpas para os utilizadores mais profissionais ou que tem estações a sério 

A minha pergunta:
*A tecnologia de comunicação IT+ entre os sensores e base  (868Mhz) é compatível com a tradicional (433Mhz)?*

O meu intuito é que *não* são compatíveis de todo, mas queria confirmar convosco, uma vez que preciso de comprar uma estação meteorológica mas já possuo um sensor externo de temperatura (e com sonda por cabo caso queria) de tecnologia 433Mhz que gostaria de usar com a estação.

Eu explico....

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Desde o meu tempo em que habitei na Bélgica, onde a meteorologia é bastante instável. investi numa estação meteorológica clássica mas com bastantes funcionalidades, uma IT Works KW-9007W, que me custou próximo dos 60€ na altura.

Infelizmente com o meu retorno a Portugal, fiz o erro de deixar as pilhas dentro da estação (interrompendo o contacto com um plástico) que infelizmente rebentaram (era alkalinas, mas dos chineses  erro).

Aparentemente isto não teve grande impacto na estação pois funcionava após limpar os contactos das pilhas que tinham ficado corroídos, mas passado algum tempo começou a "desligar".

Após alguma investigação (i.e.: abrir a estação) descobri que os fios de alimentação tinham o próprio condutor corroído, como tal usei um ferro de soldar (tenho experiência na área) e substitui os fios com sucesso.

_Um aparte, reparei igualmente o quão fraca era a qualidade dos materiais interiores e dos integrados que nem sequer eram integrados a sério (SoC com pernos e os mesmos soldados à PCB, mas sim chips em bruto soldados na PCB e depois com um pingo de silicone para isolação)... por 60€ é verdadeiro roubo esta qualidade._

Isso resolveu o problema mas passado quase 6 meses ela voltou-se a desligar, desta vez definitivamente. Quando a ligo ela faz reset mais depois desliga-se logo... já tentei ver se encontrava algo errado mas depois de desmontar/de-soldar e voltar a ligar tudo (que fosse possível, nomeadamente diodos, cabos e condensadores) e verificar se algum componente estava queimado (usando multímetro e outras ferramentas)....não cheguei a lado nenhum, apenas consigo que ela ligue durante 1 segundo em que liga todos os segmentos do LCD mais depois desliga-se logo. Como tal, está na hora de comprar uma nova.


Após muita investigação de lojas e marcas, infelizmente a IT Works quase não existe por aí, pois deve ser uma chinesice qualquer... a única que encontrei é no eBay mas a escura (9007B a minha é em branco) e outra na Conrad International.... existem muitas parecidas da Hama, LaCross e TFA, o que me leva querer que é electrónica e display algo generalista com "branding" de marcas.

Vi as LaCross, Bresser, Oregon etc... mas quase nenhuma junta os itens que preciso (sem entrar em coisas a sério e mais caras):


Temperatura Interior com máximo e mínimo 
Temperatura Exterior com máximo e mínimo 
Humidade Interior com máximo e mínimo 
Pressão atmosférica durante as últimas 12 horas, com gráfico historial e tendência.
Previsão do tempo para as próximas 12 horas.
Já agora, embora a KW-9007W não tivesse, Humidade Exterior com máximo e mínimo.
Poder utilizar o sensor externo existente da KW-9007W
O resto que a KW-9007W fazia (fases lunares, nascer/pôr do sol, relógio DCF, "weather girl") é me indiferente...

Da Oregon a mais próxima é a BAR208HG que não tem leituras de Pressão atmosférica nem gráfico historial, e a BAR388HG que não tem apenas o gráfico historial da pressão atmosférica.... existe outras que têm isto mas já são estações mais à sério (varios tipos de sensores, que como disse não posso usar) e basante mais caras.

Da LaCross, existem vários modelos que servem (WS9040IT, WS9032, WS9232, WS9039IT, WS7394), mas francamente as estações em sí são horríveis e de aspecto bastante manhoso (novamente chinesices, ou neste caso Francesisses)

Da Bresser, parecem ter um aspecto bastante melhor e sólido, mas a BF-7 não tem higrómetro exterior e a TEMPTREND não leituras de pressão atmosféricas ou gráfico...

Recentemente deparei-me com a TFA que parece ter uns modelos que cumprem todos estes itens, mas as que gosto mais (Smart, Diva+ e a LaLuna, ) são todos que sistema de transmissão IT+ (868Mhz) entre as sondas e a base.
Ora, como o sensor exterior da IT Works KW9007W que tenho funciona perfeitamente e até tem um "mini-jack" e uma sonda externa (permitindo ter o sensor dentro de casa mas realizar medições externas) gostaria de a usar na nova estação; mas o sensor é usa tecnologia de 433Mhz.

Sendo assim apenas restam as Gaia e a Faktum ... que embora goste menos sempre são os tradicionais 433Mhz.

A Oregon é bem representada na Worten e na FitnessBoutique, a LaCross e a Bresser na Galactica; a TFA para já apenas encontro na Amazon.

(NOTA: Estou ciente que o sensor da IT Works apenas regista a temperatura e não a humidade, mas a idea é usar a nova estação metereologica com o seu sensor externo E o sensor da IT Works).


----------



## Kraliv (18 Nov 2010 às 17:51)

Pedro Menezes disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> ...
> A minha pergunta:
> ...






Não!



.


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Nov 2010 às 22:23)

Boa Noite,

Estou a pensar comprar um relógio "meteorológico" mas estou a ter alguns problemas...na Brightstar estão esgotados e na Galática não sei como proceder ao pagamento após da encomenda e ninguém me responde ao mail...
Têm conhecimento de algum site português onde o possa fazer?

Cumprimentos


----------



## VILA REAL (11 Dez 2010 às 11:01)

O que acham desta estação? Recomendam outra (com um preço não muito exorbitante)? É possível arranjar uma que transmita os dados para o pc e os guarde em arquivo (graficos, quadros, etc)? Obrigado.

http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/3849491/art/la-crosse-technology/estacao-meteorologica-ws1.html


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2010 às 14:27)

Também estou interessado nessa, já que não é preciso cabos para tudo (alcance de 100m) e é barata. Será boa compra e dá para ligar ao PC e transmitir dados para o WU? Se sim, é só falar com os meus pais e esperar pelo pai natal.


----------



## DRC (11 Dez 2010 às 14:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Também estou interessado nessa, já que não é preciso cabos para tudo (alcance de 100m) e é barata. Será boa compra e dá para ligar ao PC e transmitir dados para o WU? Se sim, é só falar com os meus pais e esperar pelo pai natal.



Essa estação não dá para ligar ao computador e além disso as La Crosse no que toca a transmissão de dados via wireless não são grande coisa.

Se pretender ainda assim uma estação La Crosse o melhor será uma WS-2350 ou uma WS-2357 que trazem cabo de conexão entre o sensor termo-higro e a consola e permitem a ligação da estação ao computador.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2010 às 14:43)

Ah ok, pois cabos de ligação à consola interior não pode ser, vivo num apartamento.


----------



## DRC (11 Dez 2010 às 14:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ah ok, pois cabos de ligação à consola interior não pode ser, vivo num apartamento.



Eu também vivo num apartamento e tenho a consola ligada por cabo ao sensor termo-higro, o cabo é relativamente fino e por cimo dá para fechar a janela sem o danificar.


----------



## cmg (21 Dez 2010 às 19:01)

lsalvador disse:


> Depois de ter encontrado esta foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas

Depois de andar por Lisboa com o painelno bolso, não consegui encontrar as ditas fichas. Nem macho nem femea e em todo o lado me disseram ser difícil. 
Lá vou ter que abrir o painel, soldar a extensão e usar no meio outras fichas com manga térmica 

Se alguém sabe onde encontrar as fichas, apite

Cumps
cmg


----------



## adiabático (21 Dez 2010 às 22:12)

PedroAfonso disse:


> É LaCrosse, ok não é tão boa como as Oregon, mas não sei até que ponto seria mais vantajoso, até está em promoção:
> 
> Estação Meteorológica



Boas noites!

O que pensam desta? Oregon WMR88 PRO

Segundo o site do revendedor, pode ser ligada a um PC por USB.

Estou hoje pela primeira vez a percorrer este tópico, espero não estar a colocar uma questão já respondida. Também estou interessado numa estação "para começar" e que dê para ligar ao PC.


----------



## zejorge (28 Dez 2010 às 17:24)

Olá boa tarde

Estamos praticamente no fim do Ano, e gostaria de arquivar em papel os valores máximos e mínimos obtidos durante 2010.
O software que utilizo Weather Dysplay apesar nos fornecer inúmeros dados e gráficos, tem para mim um grande senão que é não permitir imprimir esses dados.
Será que haverá algum "truque" que permita dar a volta a isto, ou serei eu que continuo a não conseguir perceber nada de informática 

Um Bom Ano para todos

Zejorge


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Dez 2010 às 14:06)

Era para já ter falado há algum tempo, mas há praticamente um mês comprei nesta loja a estação Davis Vantage Vue:

http://www.weerspecialist.nl/

Operam na Holanda e quanto a mim é das lojas na Europa que preços mais atractivos possui em relação a produtos da norte americana Davis. Para compras fora da Holanda/Bélgica entrem em contacto com eles via-email uma vez que a loja online funciona apenas para aquela região. O atendimento é excelente, todas as dúvidas são esclarecidas com prontidão e ainda podem ser feitos descontos pela opção pela Hamonline/Weerspecialist. Os pagamentos são feitos por transferência internacional e uma vez lá chegado o envio é instantâneo. Fica o apontamento.


----------



## Puma (1 Jan 2011 às 23:05)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa tarde
> 
> Estamos praticamente no fim do Ano, e gostaria de arquivar em papel os valores máximos e mínimos obtidos durante 2010.
> O software que utilizo Weather Dysplay apesar nos fornecer inúmeros dados e gráficos, tem para mim um grande senão que é não permitir imprimir esses dados.
> ...




Olá ZeJorge.

   Efectivamente, já me tinha apercebido, que o WD não permitia imprimir, o que quer que fosse ( Pelo menos eu nunca encontrei algo que me permitisse fazer isso )

   Na medida em que apenas gostaria de arquivar em papel os valores máximos e mínimos obtidos durante 2010, poderá sempre utilizar o _print screen , embora este " método " tenha as suas limitações.

Bom Ano Novo _


----------



## zejorge (3 Jan 2011 às 15:18)

Olá amigo

Agradeço a dica, mas na verdade acho uma falha o não se poder imprimir os dados.

Não há bela sem .....senão !!!


Cumpts 

Zejorge


----------



## #J# (16 Jan 2011 às 16:38)

Boas pessoal.

Ando a explorar o fórum há uns dias e confesso que este era um mundo desconhecido para mim.

Peço desculpa por entrar logo a pedir ajuda, mas já li este tópico de ponta a ponta, já explorei os classificados e até os sites das marcas mais conhecidas e não consegui chegar a um resultado. 

O que eu queria encontrar era uma estação doméstica/amadora, que me permita fazer apenas leitura de Temperatura e HR em pelo menos 4 pontos (3in/1out).

Já vi algo parecido numa OREGON, mas parece-me que não tinha HR.

Não me interessa a previsão, nem higrómetro, nem anemómetro, nem ligação a PC, nem nada de funções avançadas. 

Apenas Humidade e temperatura em 3 ou 4 pontos. 

Conseguem dar-me uma ajuda?

Fico agradecido


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Jan 2011 às 22:18)

#J# disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> O que eu queria encontrar era uma estação doméstica/amadora, que me permita fazer apenas leitura de Temperatura e HR em pelo menos 4 pontos (3in/1out).
> 
> Fico agradecido



Bem vindo, 
a LaCRosse não permite isso, pelo menos o modelo que escolhi.
A minha primeira estação tinha 2 sensores externos, excelente para controlar os quartos, mas esse modelo... nunca mais o vi.
Penso que a Oregon é, como diz, a marca que tem maior probabilidade de te dar esse produto.

conheces este?
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Oregon-Scientific-Multi-Room-Indoor-Climate-Forecaster/dp/B0013542IM"]Amazon.com: Oregon Scientific Multi-Room Indoor-Climate Monitor w/Atomic Clock plus Weather Forecaster - RMR500A: Kitchen & Dining[/ame]

diz qq coisa,

cps

bernardino


----------



## #J# (17 Jan 2011 às 00:12)

Muito interessante. parece-me ser mesmo isto que eu queria. Amanhã já investigo se haverá alguma loja a comercializar isto por cá.

Obrigado pela dica.


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Jan 2011 às 06:47)

#J# disse:


> Muito interessante. parece-me ser mesmo isto que eu queria. Amanhã já investigo se haverá alguma loja a comercializar isto por cá.
> 
> Obrigado pela dica.


sugestão:
contacta a bs-astro.
já lá comprei montes de coisas, principalmente de astronomia e eles revelaram-se sérios qd houve problemas.


----------



## Gasperini (17 Jan 2011 às 21:16)

Olá Pessoal, sou novo aqui .
Gosto muito de meteorologia, e descobri este forum que é melhor ainda.
Quero comprar uma estação meteorologica boa para começar a entender o clima.
Eu já espiei algumas estações que vocês descrevem no forum.
Qual hoje a melhor estação, por classificação.
Espero ter a minha logo.
Um abraço a todos e parabens pelo forum


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Jan 2011 às 21:25)

Gasperini,
Seja bem vindo.
Eu também sou relativamente novo no forum, mas com unsd anos de interesse sério.

Pedes o impossivel: queres um ranking ordenado de estações?!?
era como fazer uma lista ordenada dos 10 melhores filmes de sempre, ninguém se entende.

Apesar de não ligar muito a marcas, dentro da gama de amadores sérios/profissionais (não necessariamente meteorologistas) existe a Davis muito conceituada.

Já agora um preciosismo de linguagem, está interessado em clima ou meteorologia? isso de entender o clima...

abraço

bernardino


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Jan 2011 às 21:48)

Gasperini disse:


> Olá Pessoal, sou novo aqui .
> Gosto muito de meteorologia, e descobri este forum que é melhor ainda.
> Quero comprar uma estação meteorologica boa para começar a entender o clima.
> Eu já espiei algumas estações que vocês descrevem no forum.
> ...



Boas
O melhor é ires lendo, as opiniões das estações que por cá andam, sem esquecer tambem os foruns estrangeiros, mas por cá já se podem ter boas opiniões. 
Embora já andem por aqui umas estações com algum tempo, o que é bom para tirares conclusões.
Cmps


----------



## Gasperini (17 Jan 2011 às 22:20)

Obrigado C.Bernardino e Felipe Cunha.
Eu disse clima, mas na verdade quero saber as influencias das temperaturas, pressão e ventos para conseguir prever uma trovoada.
Quando eu estava na escola fundamental fazia instrumentos caseiros de meteorologia.
Tenho curso técnico em eletrônica, por isso fiz alguns projetos de anemometros.
Acho que vou comprar uma Davis, vocês falam muito bem dela.
Vou pesquisar o preço aqui no Brasil.


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Jan 2011 às 22:26)

Gasperini disse:


> Obrigado C.Bernardino e Felipe Cunha.
> Eu disse clima, mas na verdade quero saber as influencias das temperaturas, pressão e ventos para conseguir prever uma trovoada.
> Quando eu estava na escola fundamental fazia instrumentos caseiros de meteorologia.
> Tenho curso técnico em eletrônica, por isso fiz alguns projetos de anemometros.
> ...



Mas até a Davis, tem tido problemas e não é nada barata
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ural-value-davis-vantage-pro-2-plus-5056.html


----------



## Gasperini (17 Jan 2011 às 22:44)

Quais esses problemas


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Jan 2011 às 22:51)

Gasperini disse:


> Quais esses problemas



Transmissão e UV


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jan 2011 às 22:52)

filipe cunha disse:


> Mas até a Davis, tem tido problemas e não é nada barata
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ural-value-davis-vantage-pro-2-plus-5056.html



Claro que têm problemas. Todo e qualquer equipamento electrónico tem problemas.

Mas escusas de estar a levantar suspeitas sobre a fiabilidade das Davis com uma certa ironia porque estás a tentar comparar o incomparável. 

A Davis é o melhor best-buy. Ninguém pode fazer uma melhor compra se puder pagar o que a Davis custa.


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Jan 2011 às 22:59)

HotSpot disse:


> Claro que têm problemas. Todo e qualquer equipamento electrónico tem problemas.
> 
> Mas escusas de estar a levantar suspeitas sobre a fiabilidade das Davis com uma certa ironia porque estás a tentar comparar o incomparável.
> 
> A Davis é o melhor best-buy. Ninguém pode fazer uma melhor compra se puder pagar o que a Davis custa.



Levantar suspeitas, acho que não, é uma constatação, é um facto e todo e qualquer equipamento electronico tem problemas, mesmo que seja um best-buy e claro só compra quem quer


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jan 2011 às 23:02)

filipe cunha disse:


> Levantar suspeitas, acho que não, é uma constatação, é um facto e todo e qualquer equipamento electronico tem problemas, mesmo que seja um best-buy e claro só compra quem quer



Ainda bem que somos 2 clientes satisfeitos. Isso é o mais importante. Cada um com o seu best-buy.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jan 2011 às 23:04)

filipe cunha disse:


> Transmissão e UV



Já agora esclarecer, não se pode chamar um "problema" de transmissão.

O outro problema (a ver se é mesmo problema) é no sensor solar e não no UV.


----------



## Gasperini (17 Jan 2011 às 23:14)

Colegas, já entendi.
Todas são boas até dar algum defeito.
Mas como sei um pouco de eletrônica talvez eu possa consertar a minha (futura) e de outros colegas.
Agora é só comprar a minha o quanto antes.
Obrigado Felipe e HotSpot.


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Jan 2011 às 23:22)

Gasperini disse:


> Colegas, já entendi.
> Todas são boas até dar algum defeito.
> Mas como sei um pouco de eletrônica talvez eu possa consertar a minha (futura) e de outros colegas.
> Agora é só comprar a minha o quanto antes.
> Obrigado Felipe e HotSpot.



Sim, até avariar todas são boas, mas sem duvida e como disse o Hot a Davis é sem duvida uma boa compra disso não duvido


----------



## Gasperini (18 Jan 2011 às 22:45)

Olá Pessoal, estou aqui novamente.
Hoje fiz a compra de minha estação DAVIS.
Provavelmente no fim do mês estará em minhas mãos. 
Lá se foi toda minha econômia .
Mas vale mais um gosto do que dinheiro no bolso 
Quando chegar postarei uma foto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jan 2011 às 22:52)

filipe cunha disse:


> Sim, até avariar todas são boas, mas sem duvida e como disse o Hot a Davis é sem duvida uma boa compra disso não duvido



Mais satisfeito não podia estar e culpo em parte o HotSpot por isso, pois foi ele que me fez seguir o exemplo quando comprei a minha primeira. Uso Davis há 3 anos e até hoje nenhum problema. Houve uma altura em que julguei haver um problema no ISS da estação de Moscavide, mas não cheguei a entender se foi mesmo um problema, pois rapidamente se resolveu e cada pilha tem aguentado mais de 1 ano no módulo exterior.

Até ao momento, tenho 2 Davis Vantage Pro2 e nada tenho a dizer de depreciativo acerca delas. Voltarei a investir na marca sem hesitar, pois o preço vale bem o investimento, é assim que me identifico, não me importo de pagar para ter algo com qualidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2011 às 23:19)

E se houver problemas de transmissão, é por parte do Wunderground se tiver a estação lá, até porque muitas estações têm dados repetidos por horas e horas a fio, tudo culpa do sistema deles e não da estação.


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Jan 2011 às 23:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> E se houver problemas de transmissão, é por parte do Wunderground se tiver a estação lá, até porque muitas estações têm dados repetidos por horas e horas a fio, tudo culpa do sistema deles e não da estação.



Por acaso reparei nessa repetição dos valores nas duas estações do Daniel Vilão


----------



## Gasperini (6 Fev 2011 às 00:18)

Continuo a aguardar a chegada  de minha estação.


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Fev 2011 às 23:28)

Gasperini disse:


> Continuo a aguardar a chegada  de minha estação.



onde a encomendaste?

eu contactei o representante em portugal e eles nem sequer me responderam.

bernardino


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Fev 2011 às 08:50)

c.bernardino disse:


> onde a encomendaste?
> 
> eu contactei o representante em portugal e eles nem sequer me responderam.
> 
> bernardino



Daí eu tecer um comentario acerca dos vendedores/comerciantes "estrangeiros" e os portugueses, prefiro de longe os primeiros...sabe-se lá porquê


----------



## Gasperini (7 Fev 2011 às 22:13)

C.Bernardino eu moro no Brasil, a minha estação ira vir por colegas americanos.
Aqui no Brasil existe a Agrosystem e a Azula que vendem a estação da Davis,
com garantia e assistencia técnica, são empresas respeitaveis.
Um abraço.


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Fev 2011 às 22:58)

filipe cunha disse:


> Daí eu tecer um comentario acerca dos vendedores/comerciantes "estrangeiros" e os portugueses, prefiro de longe os primeiros...sabe-se lá porquê



Continuamos no mesmo??
Eu prefiro os portugueses que são mesmo vendedores, não os que ganham uma repreentação, fazem 2 xi-xis para marcar território e depois agem como se fossem deuses.
Olha que há boas empresas em portugal... (eu não tenho nehuma )

acredita que quando tiver razões de queixa, venho aqui dizer, seja de tugas, seja de cámones


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Fev 2011 às 17:29)

c.bernardino disse:


> Continuamos no mesmo??
> Eu prefiro os portugueses que são mesmo vendedores, não os que ganham uma repreentação, fazem 2 xi-xis para marcar território e depois agem como se fossem deuses.
> Olha que há boas empresas em portugal... (eu não tenho nehuma )
> 
> acredita que quando tiver razões de queixa, venho aqui dizer, seja de tugas, seja de cámones



Boas,
Acho que com o que disseste _"eu contactei o representante em portugal e eles nem sequer me responderam"_, não será já uma razão de queixa? de um representante e comerciante português?
É que eu tambem quis saber o preço de uma EM, num representante/comerciante português e tambem ao fim de uma semana desisti...depois lá apareceu um e custava +50€ (sem transporte) que o valor em Espanha


----------



## Gasperini (9 Fev 2011 às 23:36)

Após ler vários comentarios de vários fórum, cheguei a comclusão que vou
instalar minha estação a 10 metros de altura em uma torre.
Já fiz o suporte para colocar em cima da torre.
Vou tentar postar as fotos, mas não sei se vou conseguir pois não tenho pratica em postar fotos em fórum.


----------



## Gasperini (21 Fev 2011 às 01:04)

Pessoal chegou minha DAVIS      .


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Mar 2011 às 21:27)

Boas,
Desta calhou a mim, um defensor acérrimo da PCE, utilidade/valor, low cost, e coisas parecidas...tenho-a há seis meses sem problemas e ainda continua
Há uns dias, e derivado a interferencias malucas que se passaram que faziam com que a comunicação caisse e bastava um reset à consola e marchava, mas ao qual estranhei por se ter verificado apenas em dois dias seguidos e +- à mesma hora, tenho a EM a +- 5metros da consola, mas com net via wireless, uns postes de alta tensão a menos de 20 metros.....desconfio eu que seja disso
Mediante esse problema lá fiz reset ao transmissor da EM e lá melhorou e está a transmitir como nova, até ver.
Entre esse espaço comuniquei o sucedido via e-mail à PCE Ibérica - Espanha, em poucas horas lá me respondem sem perguntas, nem objecções: "Hoy le mando un transmisor nuevo en garantía para ver si el problema de la estación se puede solucionar. 
Gracias por su tiempo. 
Para cualquier consulta, estamos a su disposición."
Após 3 dias uteis recebi na minha morada, o dito transmissor sem custos alguns.
Agora só falta mesmo experimentar o novo.....
Enfim uma boa assistência pós venda por parte da PCE, que eu nunca pensei que fosse tao rápida e eficaz.


----------



## jpproenca (13 Mar 2011 às 19:16)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas,
> Desta calhou a mim, um defensor acérrimo da PCE, utilidade/valor, low cost, e coisas parecidas...tenho-a há seis meses sem problemas e ainda continua
> Há uns dias, e derivado a interferencias malucas que se passaram que faziam com que a comunicação caisse e bastava um reset à consola e marchava, mas ao qual estranhei por se ter verificado apenas em dois dias seguidos e +- à mesma hora, tenho a EM a +- 5metros da consola, mas com net via wireless, uns postes de alta tensão a menos de 20 metros.....desconfio eu que seja disso
> Mediante esse problema lá fiz reset ao transmissor da EM e lá melhorou e está a transmitir como nova, até ver.
> ...



Este é um excelente exemplo de assistência pós-venda. 
Pensei que já não havia destes exemplos.
Assim, com certeza que a PCE vai ganhar muitos adeptos pois todas as estações podem ter avarias - o pior é quando os seus proprietários ficam entregues a si próprios para as resolverem (ou não).

Cumprimentos


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Mar 2011 às 19:44)

jpproenca disse:


> Este é um excelente exemplo de assistência pós-venda.
> Pensei que já não havia destes exemplos.
> Assim, com certeza que a PCE vai ganhar muitos adeptos pois todas as estações podem ter avarias - o pior é quando os seus proprietários ficam entregues a si próprios para as resolverem (ou não).
> 
> Cumprimentos



Boas
Sinceramente e tendo em mente que, de Espanha nem bons ventos nem bons casamentos, fiquei muito satisfeito com a compra e com tudo a ela relacionada...e claro sempre naquela, o que quero é que em 2 anos não avarie ou algo parecido, com o pensamento e na certeza que cada parte da PCE vendem-se avulso a preços acessiveis (e os estragos não fariam mossa). 
Posto isto fico novamente surpreendido com a rapidez e dedicação da PCE para resolução do problema, sem duvida 5 estrelas...sem duvida no fim desta PCE-FWS 20 virá de lá outra
Tambem já lhes mandei e-mail a comunicar o meu contentamento e satisfação, merecem


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Mar 2011 às 22:19)

filipe cunha disse:


> Tambem já lhes mandei e-mail a comunicar o meu contentamento e satisfação, merecem



Filipe,

O problema ficou resolvido? era do transmissor ou eram interferências externas?
eu gostava de saber, pois na volta... junto-me ao vosso grupo de PCE's.

cps 
bernardino


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Mar 2011 às 23:08)

c.bernardino disse:


> Filipe,
> 
> O problema ficou resolvido? era do transmissor ou eram interferências externas?
> eu gostava de saber, pois na volta... junto-me ao vosso grupo de PCE's.
> ...



Boas
O que se passava com o "velho" transmissor é que durante dois dias, a cada transmissão (48seg) repetia os valores, o que vindo do exterior pelo menos varia a velocidade e direcção do vento, e quando ligava o PC e a TV no PC, repetia esses valores com mais frequencia, e a PCE ao fim de 5 minutos com os mesmos valores, fica o sinal de transmissão da consola fixo, e aí ou retoma a transmissão ou cai e ficavam os valores externos a (-----) e o cumulus assinalava ERROR, o DCF perdia-o com frequencia.
No entanto fez isso durante os 2 dias....e depois melhorou, embora muda-se a consola para o outro canto da mesa, (estava entre o PC e o monitor)...mas não sei porquê suspeitei do transmissor e transmiti o caso à PCE.....
Agora não sei explicar o que realmente se passou, interferencias? problema no transmissor?
Este fim de semana meti o novo transmissor e está bom
Tambem o transmissor que envia todos os dados, custa um pouco mais de 25€


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Mar 2011 às 14:32)

Filipe,

pelo que depreendo só há um emissor? ou seja o anemometro, pluviometro, sensor de temperatura e humidade estão ligados entre si por cabo? na volta é como a ws2357.

cps

carlos bernardino


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Mar 2011 às 17:21)

c.bernardino disse:


> Filipe,
> 
> pelo que depreendo só há um emissor? ou seja o anemometro, pluviometro, sensor de temperatura e humidade estão ligados entre si por cabo? na volta é como a ws2357.
> 
> ...



O emissor é só um.
Recebe por cabo a informação do anemometro e do pluviometro, e no proprio emissor tem o sensor de temperatura, humidade e DCF.


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Mar 2011 às 23:02)

ALguém conhece?
[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/TFA-Dostmann-Nexus-Wireless-Weather-Station/dp/B0017HK6Z4/ref=pd_cp_kh_1"]http://www.amazon.co.uk/TFA-Dostmann-Nexus-Wireless-Weather-Station/dp/B0017HK6Z4/ref=pd_cp_kh_1[/ame]

ou

[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/TFA-Dostmann-Sinus-Wireless-Weather-Station/dp/B002W1D8IG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kh_3"]http://www.amazon.co.uk/TFA-Dostmann-Sinus-Wireless-Weather-Station/dp/B002W1D8IG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kh_3[/ame]

estou em muda da pena... a Auriol está na idade de reforma.

bernardino


----------



## Estação SP (4 Mai 2011 às 15:31)

tenho umas duvidas, já reparei que as estaçoes Oregon dao muitas avarias e duram pouco tempo no é?


e as La crosse, tem alguns problemas?
os fios partem se? e atrasa os dados?'


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mai 2011 às 16:49)

Estação SP disse:


> tenho umas duvidas, já reparei que as estaçoes Oregon dao muitas avarias e duram pouco tempo no é?


Não necessariamente, as Oregon são as melhores antes da Davis e costumam durar algum tempo.



Estação SP disse:


> e as La crosse, tem alguns problemas?
> os fios partem se? e atrasa os dados?'


Não, mas a temp interior abaixo de 15ºC, perde os dados.


----------



## Estação SP (4 Mai 2011 às 21:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não necessariamente, as Oregon são as melhores antes da Davis e costumam durar algum tempo.
> 
> 
> Não, mas a temp interior abaixo de 15ºC, perde os dados.



Oh a sério?

mas acontece em todas as séries da la crosse??

Entao uma WMR100 nao era má, certo?


----------



## Estação SP (4 Mai 2011 às 23:19)

qual a estaçao mais adecuada para a minha localidade?

tenho humidade e salitre

uma La crosse ou uma Oregon??

Obrigado


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mai 2011 às 01:20)

Estação SP disse:


> qual a estaçao mais adecuada para a minha localidade?
> 
> tenho humidade e salitre
> 
> ...



Resposta: Davis.

La Crosse nem aconselho para uso interno. A Oregon (com muita sorte, mas mesmo muita sorte) dura-te 5 anos.


----------



## Estação SP (5 Mai 2011 às 12:54)

É claro a Davis supera todas

entao a PCE é melhor que a La crosse e a Oregon no é?

mas entre a La crosse e a Oregon qual é que era preferivel comprar?


Obrigado!


----------



## lsalvador (5 Mai 2011 às 13:02)

Estação SP disse:


> É claro a Davis supera todas
> 
> entao a PCE é melhor que a La crosse e a Oregon no é?
> 
> ...



Posso te dizer que já tive La Crosse, depois evolui para Oregon e agora tenho uma Davis, tenho a Davis base, mas o que gastei com as anteriores podia ter comprado a topo da Davis, pq mais cedo ou mais tarde vais querer evoluir e no fim ja gastas-me mais do que se adquirisses logo a Davis.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mai 2011 às 13:09)

lsalvador disse:


> Posso te dizer que já tive La Crosse, depois evolui para Oregon e agora tenho uma Davis, tenho a Davis base, mas o que gastei com as anteriores podia ter comprado a topo da Davis, pq mais cedo ou mais tarde vais querer evoluir e no fim ja gastas-me mais do que se adquirisses logo a Davis.



Foi também o meu caso e o dos membros mais antigos do fórum. É evitar o inevitável.

É como se fosse uma obra pública, acabas por gastar quase o dobro para atingir o mesmo objectivo...e mais tarde.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2011 às 13:11)

lsalvador disse:


> Posso te dizer que já tive La Crosse, depois evolui para Oregon e agora tenho uma Davis, tenho a Davis base, mas o que gastei com as anteriores podia ter comprado a topo da Davis, pq mais cedo ou mais tarde vais querer evoluir e no fim ja gastas-me mais do que se adquirisses logo a Davis.



Concordo.

Passei pelo mesmo mas com a Oregon.


----------



## Estação SP (5 Mai 2011 às 13:24)

Mas como nao tenho guito para uma Davis

qual é que era melhor?

a Oregon?
a La crosse?
ou a PCE?

è que aqui na minha zona à uma estaçao La crosse e tá num sitio com salitre e humidade axo que já está à 3 anos


----------



## lsalvador (5 Mai 2011 às 14:06)

Estação SP disse:


> Mas como nao tenho guito para uma Davis
> 
> qual é que era melhor?
> 
> ...



Se queres comprar uma dessas fica-te pela mais barata e vai metendo €€€ de parte. Porque se vais para uma Oregon WMR200 comprada cá, custa mais que uma Vue la fora. Depois tens de meter um RS em condições.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mai 2011 às 14:15)

Estação SP disse:


> Mas como nao tenho guito para uma Davis
> 
> qual é que era melhor?
> 
> ...



É difícil recomendar-te uma estação dessas, ainda por cima para a zona em questão.

Qualquer uma dessas estações vai ter uma vida muito reduzida.

"Tenho uma pistola à cabeça e obrigam-me a comprar uma dessas estações, compro a PCE". Fui claro


----------



## Estação SP (5 Mai 2011 às 18:46)

Pois é o local ond eeu estou nao é muito famoso

mas à aqui uma estaçao perto de minha casa La crosse i axo que tem 3 anos mais ou menos, mas decertesa que nao dura 15 anos no é??

A Oregon dizem que nao é muito boa para as humidades e para o salitre no é?

e será que uma PCE dure uns 20 anitos ou 25?? com uma manutençao 

só nao precebo porque é que metem os cabos a passar por dentro de tubos de eletrecidade maliaveis??

Eu tenho uma Auriol decertesa qu enao vai durar muitos anos né?


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Mai 2011 às 21:43)

A conversa vai dar ao mesmo, como vês é facil escolher
Quanto ao salitre, não sei o porquê de tanta novela, tenho um colega que tem uma Auriol há mais de 2 anos, de certeza que nunca terás menos ventos/salitres do que ele e o problema dela nunca foi o hardware mas o software, (com algumas falhas já por aqui muito debatido), a opinião dele é que voltaria a comprar a mesma, alem das limitações tambem aqui debatidas. Claro que como qualquer uma, barata ou mais cara, perto do mar, rebenta tudo...até as cadeiras de praia (plasticas/resinas) e outros materiais mais nobres que suponho que foram construidas para aguentar com pesos pesados e aguentar essas maresias... lá rebenta tudo.
Quanto à PCE, fui um dos "pioneiros" a ter uma, depois seguiram-se mais users, acho que estão todos descontentes ou então como são bastantes caras ninguem vem para cá denunciar as avarias/problemas que a coisa dá, ou então, são baratas demais e como (não) teem problemas, não há nada a dizer, pois não compensa denunciar
Mediante isto e descontente como estou, o proximo passo será comprar a nova PCE (depois de sobrar €s para o essencial)...mas a que tenho não a vendo...muito descontente, como se nota


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Mai 2011 às 21:52)

Estação SP disse:


> Pois é o local ond eeu estou nao é muito famoso
> 
> mas à aqui uma estaçao perto de minha casa La crosse i axo que tem 3 anos mais ou menos, mas decertesa que nao dura 15 anos no é??
> 
> ...



Já reparaste se a Ferrarri dissesse que um carro deles durasse 25 anos sem problemas...era tudo a ir para o trabalhinho de Ferrarri.
Acho que há muitos fins que não justificam os meios


----------



## Estação SP (5 Mai 2011 às 22:26)

mas qual é que axas que é melhor? a La crosse a Oregon ou a PCE??


gostava de saber qual delas é que tem menos defeitos de fabrico, e que dura mais tempo, para depois eu escolher em qual devo apostar

Obrigado!


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Mai 2011 às 22:38)

Estação SP disse:


> mas qual é que axas que é melhor? a La crosse a Oregon ou a PCE??
> 
> 
> gostava de saber qual delas é que tem menos defeitos de fabrico, e que dura mais tempo, para depois eu escolher em qual devo apostar
> ...



Tambem eu tive essas duvidas há 7 meses, tinha opiniões da La crosse e da Oregon cá do forum que pouco as abonavam, da PCE havia poucas opiniões, e então fui por esta com poucas certezas...e estou contentissimo e aliás aqui no burgo a coisa tem aumentado
Das outras duas EMs não opino pois nunca as vi nem as tive


----------



## Geiras (5 Mai 2011 às 22:47)

Estação SP disse:


> mas qual é que axas que é melhor? a La crosse a Oregon ou a PCE??
> 
> 
> gostava de saber qual delas é que tem menos defeitos de fabrico, e que dura mais tempo, para depois eu escolher em qual devo apostar
> ...



Pah olha compra a que achares mais barata, acho que a PCE tem uma excelente relação qualidade/preço e é muito boa 

Eu aqui na minha zona, mesmo estando no litoral não há lá grandes "ventos" por isso a Auriol lá deve durar...


----------



## Estação SP (5 Mai 2011 às 23:12)

uma compra é um risco pode ser bom como mau

pois mas para a minha localidade tinha mesmo de ser uma Davis
é qu eo salitre roi tudo

E nao convem comprar a Oregon, alguem conheçe alguem que esteve a sufroir se dela por muito tempo ( uns 15 anos)?

entao mas o patamar da estaçoes deve de ser assim 

1º Davis
2º Oregon/PCE
3º La crosse
4º as outras

no concordam?

mas eu estou me a referir à qualidade do material e nao ao custo delas


----------



## Geiras (5 Mai 2011 às 23:30)

Olha eu já não sei o que te diga... pelo que tenho visto aqui no fórum o pessoal das PCE tem estado bastante satisfeito. Esta estação também tem uma boa qualidade. Eu percebo, já que vais investir dinheiro ao menos que seja numa coisa com boa qualidade, mas as tuas questões têm se repetido inúmeras vezes... há aí alguma coisinha que ainda te está a moer a cabeça e a dúvida persiste e tal como já disse é compreensível, mas a maioria já te aconselhou a PCE incluindo eu 

Bons registos


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mai 2011 às 23:31)

filipe cunha disse:


> Já reparaste se a Ferrarri dissesse que um carro deles durasse 25 anos sem problemas...era tudo a ir para o trabalhinho de Ferrarri.
> Acho que há muitos fins que não justificam os meios



Já não é a primeira vez que fazes este tipo de comentário, portanto cabe-me dizer que não concordo com ele e explicar porquê.

A Davis (Ferrari) é um fim que justifica o meio. Mas presumo pelo teu comentário...presumo não, tenho a certeza pelo teu comentário, que nunca tiveste perto de uma estação Davis, aferiste a qualidade do material e nem a viste a funcionar.

Qualquer dia "vês a luz" e mudas de opinião. Até lá esses comentários só te ficam mal.

Caro Filipe, se continuares a seguir este hobby com o entusiasmo com que tens seguido até hoje, vais ter o Ferrari. Se não chegares a ter o Ferrari, vais gastar mais em FIAT's 500 que num único Ferrari.

Ninguém neste fórum até hoje ficou desiludido com uma Davis. Vão ter as suas inevitáveis avarias como tem qualquer equipamento electrónico.

Estação SP:

Volto a reforçar a minha opinião, porque 2 situações me chamaram a atenção:

- O local onde vai ficar a estação.
- Parece que queres ter uma estação para muitos anos.

Posto isto, aconselho-te vivamente a comprar a Davis e porquê:

- Tens que ser paciente, muitas vezes esperar mais um mês ou um ano vale a pena. Neste caso para juntares os trocos necessários para a Davis.
- Se compras uma Oregon, PCE ou Lacrosse, desengana-te, não te vão durar mais que 5 anos nesse ambiente hostil (e isto numa perspectiva optimista).

Já aconselhei o mesmo a outros membros do fórum. Uns seguiram o conselho, outros nem por isso. Mas os que não seguiram também já têm Davis (Alguns).

Dos EUA já compras as Davis com Datalogger (ligação ao PC) pelos seguintes preços:

Davis VUE aprox. 350€ (todas as despesas, alfandega incluída)
Davis VP2 PRO aprox. 500€ (todas as despesas, alfandega incluída)

Portanto a escolha é tua, depois não digas é que não te avisaram.

Se optares por comprar uma estação mais barata, PCE sem dúvida.

LaCrosse esquece que existe (PUF)
Oregon é cara para o que vale como equipamento.


----------



## Geiras (5 Mai 2011 às 23:38)

eheh mais uma vez o hotspot a defender a Davis


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mai 2011 às 23:55)

Geiras disse:


> eheh mais uma vez o hotspot a defender a Davis



A Davis não precisa ser defendida, *eu só estou a defender quem vai comprar uma estação*. 

Acho que é o mínimo que posso fazer aqui


----------



## Estação SP (5 Mai 2011 às 23:59)

ai é?

uma Oregon que custa um dinheirito só dura 5 anos pode durar mais, mas nao é muito mais 

Mas nao á nuinguem por aai que tem uma Oregon à 15 anos?

bem a PCE é a mais recomendável

Depois sou capaz de ir para um Davis nao sei depende 

ou entao vou para um Davis


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Mai 2011 às 22:33)

Estação SP disse:


> ai é?
> 
> Depois sou capaz de ir para um Davis nao sei depende
> 
> ou entao vou para um Davis



Caro estação sp,

olhando para a tua instalação da Auriol, a Davis VUE (a mais barata), é adequada. A pro2 nessa situação... não sei se vale a pena.

Eu comprei lacrosse e correu MUITO mal.
eu já vou na 4ªestação, e claramente que a minha nova aquisição tem um nível de qualidade de material MUITO superior a tudo o que tinha visto.
Tudo funciona limpinho e tens material que te dá a sensação de qualidade e resistência!!!

quem se veste de ruim pano, veste-se duas vezes por ano.

A PCE também é uma opção a considerar !!!
Há muita gente por aqui com PCE/Watson e estão contentes.

cps

bernardino


----------



## Estação SP (10 Mai 2011 às 15:54)

Entao quanto tempo custumam durar as pilhas para uma oregon??

esta estaçao WMR88 secalhar nao era má

entao dizem que à falha na transmissao, mas se eu tiver os sensores a uma distancia de 20 metros da consola vai falhar?'


----------



## Geiras (10 Mai 2011 às 20:11)

Estação SP disse:


> Entao quanto tempo custumam durar as pilhas para uma oregon??



Isso é muito relativo... Na minha Auriol não duraram mais que 3 meses enquanto que a outros já duram mais de 1 ano...


----------



## Estação SP (11 Mai 2011 às 15:00)

Eu no MediaMarkt de Aveiro posso encomendar a WMR88

e sabem se vai sair muito cara?


Obrigado!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mai 2011 às 10:59)

Uma pergunta a marca velleman é boa nas estações metereologicas?


----------



## ijv (23 Mai 2011 às 11:16)

Eu tenho uma watson e estou muito contente com ela. Ja a tenho a 2 meses


----------



## FranciscoAlex (22 Jun 2011 às 21:20)

Olá a todos  
É o seguinte, agora como já estou nas férias de verão e como passei de ano(para o 10º) deram-me a escolher o que queria como prenda. Decidi a estação meteorológica, mas a questão é a seguinte:  o que devo comprar??
Estou disposto a gastar até 200 euros e gostaria que a estação tivesse ligação ao PC para publicar os dados online. 
Se me puderem ajudar agradeço


----------



## lsalvador (22 Jun 2011 às 21:41)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Olá a todos
> É o seguinte, agora como já estou nas férias de verão e como passei de ano(para o 10º) deram-me a escolher o que queria como prenda. Decidi a estação meteorológica, mas a questão é a seguinte:  o que devo comprar??
> Estou disposto a gastar até 200 euros e gostaria que a estação tivesse ligação ao PC para publicar os dados online.
> Se me puderem ajudar agradeço



Oi se ñ podes gastar mais que 200€ arranja uma PCE ou uma Watson, tens a WH1080, 2 versões, uma custa cerca de 99€ e outra 109€ com painel solar, ou a WH3080 que ja tem UV e Sensor Solar, custa 129€, tudo no ebay.

Se puderes esticar mais um pouco tens as Davis. É tudo uma questão de orçamento.


----------



## lsalvador (22 Jun 2011 às 21:56)

WH1080 da Alemanha

Ebay WH1080

WH1080 da Alemanha mas sem painel solar

Ebay WH1080 sem painel solar

WH3080 da Alemanha

Ebay WH3080

Depois podes procurar nos usados que deves em quando aparecem umas Oregon, sei que vai estar uma WMR200 para venda brevemente, mas quando é que será não sei. Não é minha, mas sim de um amigo.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Jun 2011 às 22:19)

lsalvador disse:


> Oi se ñ podes gastar mais que 200€ arranja uma PCE ou uma Watson, tens a WH1080, 2 versões, uma custa cerca de 99€ e outra 109€ com painel solar, ou a WH3080 que ja tem UV e Sensor Solar, custa 129€, tudo no ebay.
> 
> Se puderes esticar mais um pouco tens as Davis. É tudo uma questão de orçamento.



Sem duvida e com esse orçamento iria para a WH3080


----------



## FranciscoAlex (22 Jun 2011 às 22:21)

Obrigado pelas sugestões


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jun 2011 às 18:50)

sabem dizer-me se uma medidor de raios UV tem de estar ao sol?


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jun 2011 às 18:56)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> sabem dizer-me se uma medidor de raios UV tem de estar ao sol?



Sim, claro que sim.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jun 2011 às 19:02)

obrigado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jun 2011 às 09:20)

Os medidores UV que vão estar amanhã no lidl são bons?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jun 2011 às 10:52)

pois, não sei mas vou adquirir um


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Jun 2011 às 11:34)

1º Onde está a informação ?

2º Quanto vai custar?

3º Aqui perto, há algum ?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jun 2011 às 11:38)

dica da semana , 11.99 euros


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Jun 2011 às 11:39)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> dica da semana , 11.99 euros



O link, já agora .


----------



## vitamos (29 Jun 2011 às 11:50)

AndréFrade disse:


> O link, já agora .



Por default qualquer link na página do lidl (www.lidl.pt) remete para um formulário para escolha de loja.

Para localizar, basta seleccionar as promoções a partir de quinta feira 30Jun.   

Um produto interessante. Independente da eventual utilização meteorológica dada ao mesmo, não deixa de ser um artigo interessante para trazer no dia a dia, sobretudo em situações de lazer, como uma ida à praia, para ter noção do nível de perigosidade da radiação solar.

Espero é que seja de facto um sensor UV e não um "calculador teórico" do índice através da temperatura e hora do dia. Outra pequena limitação é não apresentar, à partida, o valor da radiação solar...

De qualquer forma talvez adquira um, para andar comigo


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Jun 2011 às 12:00)

Obrigado vitamos.

Em principio, vou comprar


----------



## jpproenca (29 Jun 2011 às 14:01)

AndréFrade disse:


> Obrigado vitamos.
> 
> Em principio, vou comprar



Depois podem dizer qualquer coisa sobre o aparelho neste tópico.


----------



## Geiras (29 Jun 2011 às 23:03)

*Medidor de Raios UV*






Marca: _SilverCrest_
Preço: 11,99€
 Ideal para determinar o período máximo de exposição solar
 Ajuste individual para o tipo de pele e fator de proteção solar utilizado
 Indicação da *hora*, *temperatura* e *função de contagem decrescente com alarme*
 Incluí pilha
 3 anos de garantia

À venda nas lojas Lidl.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jun 2011 às 14:11)

já adquiri a minha, á pouco minutos marcava 6.


----------



## usoldier (1 Ago 2011 às 18:36)

Boas. Estou quase a adquirir uma estação tenho estado a poupar e aqui a caixinha já têm um balanço bom, a alguns meses estive para comprar uma Pce mas como fui aconselhado a poupar para a Davis assim o fiz. 

Agora gostaria de saber uma Loja em Território Europeu que a possa adquirir juntamente com o software e a tal peça usb para ligar ao PC. 

Um muito obrigado desde já


----------



## c.bernardino (1 Ago 2011 às 22:18)

usoldier disse:


> Boas. Estou quase a adquirir uma estação tenho estado a poupar e aqui a caixinha já têm um balanço bom, a alguns meses estive para comprar uma Pce mas como fui aconselhado a poupar para a Davis assim o fiz.
> 
> Agora gostaria de saber uma Loja em Território Europeu que a possa adquirir juntamente com o software e a tal peça usb para ligar ao PC.
> 
> Um muito obrigado desde já



Viva,

decisão sábia, a de comprar uma Davis.
comprei a minha em
http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/weerstations/davis/index.php/cPath/41_46

correu tudo bem.

já outro colega aqui do forum comprou lá... mas não me recordo quem foi.

cps

bernardino


----------



## HotSpot (1 Ago 2011 às 22:38)

Fica mais um local:

http://www.wetterladen24.de/advance...earch_in_description=1&keywords=davis&x=7&y=7


----------



## usoldier (1 Ago 2011 às 23:08)

Obrigado Pelos Links c.bernardino e HotSpot. Só mais uma pergunta qual Weatherlink devo escolher USB ou Serial , já vi que o Ip é suposto ser melhor mas a preço é um bocado alto de momento para mim. 

Tive a ver uma Loja em Uk que têm a Vantage Vue a 450€ +- com um dos Weatherlink Usb ou Serial é uma Promo de verão. 

http://www.weathershop.co.uk/shop/davis-vantage-vue-weather-station.html

Ps: Esses Sites na Alemanha e na Holanda Dificultam-me muito :/


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Ago 2011 às 10:22)

Vou comprar esta :

http://www.factorelevante.com/loja/cms.php?id_cms=1

http://www.ruadireita.com/estacao-meteorologica-pce-fws-20-com-tela-de-toque_70835/

Faço boa compra ?


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Ago 2011 às 10:56)

usoldier disse:


> Obrigado Pelos Links c.bernardino e HotSpot. Só mais uma pergunta qual Weatherlink devo escolher USB ou Serial , já vi que o Ip é suposto ser melhor mas a preço é um bocado alto de momento para mim.
> 
> Tive a ver uma Loja em Uk que têm a Vantage Vue a 450€ +- com um dos Weatherlink Usb ou Serial é uma Promo de verão.
> 
> ...



Viva,

no caso do site holandês, basta mandares um mail para lá. o Inglês é a lingua que utilizei!!!  Dizes o modelo que queres e o homem de lá é impecável.
Eu tive de pagar por transferência bancária. e eles cumpriram o que prometeram. Mandaram o material já com a ultima versão do firmware (eles verificam se o material vai com a ultima versão ou não), é o que chamo bom serviço.
Cuidado com os pormenores... o site inglês... obedece a standards ingleses e têm frequências de comunicação diferentes da usada pela europa continental... será que o pluviometro vem calibrado em sistema métrico?
pergunta isso aos ingleses.

se tiveres alguma dúvida diz. Ajudo naquilo que souber.

Eu não tenho o IP. Tenho USB e funciona MUIIIITO bem. E acredita que estes ultimos 2 meses tudo esteve a funcionar em condições terríveis. Mas nem um dado se perdeu. Nada. 

cps

Bernardino


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Ago 2011 às 11:11)

AndréFrade disse:


> Vou comprar esta :
> 
> http://www.factorelevante.com/loja/cms.php?id_cms=1
> 
> ...



AndréFrade,

esse assunto já foi discutido noutro assunto deste forum. Não conheço a PCE pessoalmente. Há aqui pessoas que a defendem ferozmente. Eu estive tentado a comprar uma pois aparenta uma boa relação qualidade / preço.
Pelo que investiguei à uns meses... só vi duas (*para mim*) opções: ou a PCE(Watson ou outros nomes) ou a Davis.

vai mas é pensando nas condições de instalação, altura do anemometro, onde colocas o termómetro, etc...

cps

bernardino


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Ago 2011 às 13:26)

Em principio vai esta:

http://www.pce-instruments.com/espa.../p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html


----------



## focortes (4 Ago 2011 às 21:35)

Estou a pensar comprar uma Davis. Vi-as à venda neste site http://www.scientificsales.com/default.asp a preços estupidamente baixos.
Eles não dizem os preços no site, tem que se pedir para mandarem para o e-mail, mas para terem noção uma davis vantage pro 2 com weather link IP custa 480 €, já com portes de envio para Portugal. O problema é que o site é americano e não sei se as estações vêm feitas para o sistema de unidades deles (fahreneit, polegadas,...) ou se não há problemas com a eletricidade. 
Queria saber se alguém já comprou por este site, ou pelo menos dos Estados Unidos, e se ficaram satisfeitos.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2011 às 21:46)

focortes disse:


> Estou a pensar comprar uma Davis. Vi-as à venda neste site http://www.scientificsales.com/default.asp a preços estupidamente baixos.
> Eles não dizem os preços no site, tem que se pedir para mandarem para o e-mail, mas para terem noção uma davis vantage pro 2 com weather link IP custa 480 €, já com portes de envio para Portugal. O problema é que o site é americano e não sei se as estações vêm feitas para o sistema de unidades deles (fahreneit, polegadas,...) ou se não há problemas com a eletricidade.
> Queria saber se alguém já comprou por este site, ou pelo menos dos Estados Unidos, e se ficaram satisfeitos.



A estação trás unidades europeias também. Já na questão da corrente eléctrica isso arranjas um conversor e tá feito. Atenção que ao preço do transporte e da estação tens ainda que juntar o custa das taxas alfandegárias.


----------



## focortes (4 Ago 2011 às 21:51)

Ah! Obrigado. Quanto às taxas alfandegárias, acho que posso por a estação como sendo para a empresa dos meus pais (que até é em minha casa), e depois desconto o IVA (que pelo que percebi é o grosso das taxas).


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2011 às 21:54)

focortes disse:


> Ah! Obrigado. Quanto às taxas alfandegárias, acho que posso por a estação como sendo para a empresa dos meus pais (que até é em minha casa), e depois desconto o IVA (que pelo que percebi é o grosso das taxas).



Pois isso não sei, sei que eles não perdoam.


----------



## focortes (4 Ago 2011 às 21:58)

Mas mesmo com IVA fica a menos de 600€. Ainda continua barato


----------



## lsalvador (6 Ago 2011 às 09:54)

focortes disse:


> Estou a pensar comprar uma Davis. Vi-as à venda neste site http://www.scientificsales.com/default.asp a preços estupidamente baixos.
> Eles não dizem os preços no site, tem que se pedir para mandarem para o e-mail, mas para terem noção uma davis vantage pro 2 com weather link IP custa 480 €, já com portes de envio para Portugal. O problema é que o site é americano e não sei se as estações vêm feitas para o sistema de unidades deles (fahreneit, polegadas,...) ou se não há problemas com a eletricidade.
> Queria saber se alguém já comprou por este site, ou pelo menos dos Estados Unidos, e se ficaram satisfeitos.



Esse site é de confiança, ajudei dois amigos a comprar ai e desde a compra ate ter a estação na mão (levantando na alfândega) levaram 1 semana 

A estação vais a montar em Ourem? 

Não sei se ja conheces o MeteoTomar, mas convido-te a dar um salto la e ficares a conhecer o mesmo.


----------



## usoldier (20 Ago 2011 às 15:46)

Olá novamente, estive em contacto com a weathershop uk e o senhor de lá diz que envia a Davis Vantage Vue com sistema métrico e adaptador EU. Será que tenho de perguntar se o "rainkucket" é em métrico também? 

Mal posso esperar devo-a ter aqui na proxima sexta se encomendar segunda feira :d


----------



## HotSpot (20 Ago 2011 às 16:53)

usoldier disse:


> Olá novamente, estive em contacto com a weathershop uk e o senhor de lá diz que envia a Davis Vantage Vue com sistema métrico e adaptador EU. Será que tenho de perguntar se o "rainkucket" é em métrico também?
> 
> Mal posso esperar devo-a ter aqui na proxima sexta se encomendar segunda feira :d



Se é com sistema métrico deve significar que trás o rainbucket métrico com resolução de 0,2 mm.


----------



## usoldier (20 Ago 2011 às 17:02)

HotSpot disse:


> Se é com sistema métrico deve significar que trás o rainbucket métrico com resolução de 0,2 mm.




Ok siga com a encomenda


----------



## geoair.pt (21 Ago 2011 às 07:56)

usoldier disse:


> Olá novamente, estive em contacto com a weathershop uk e o senhor de lá diz que envia a Davis Vantage Vue com sistema métrico e adaptador EU. Será que tenho de perguntar se o "rainkucket" é em métrico também?
> 
> Mal posso esperar devo-a ter aqui na proxima sexta se encomendar segunda feira :d



Boa, uma Vue a juntar aqui à minha VP2


----------



## stormiday (24 Ago 2011 às 23:24)

Boa noite.

Estava a ver... e se calhar... o que acham desta estação?
Estação meteorológica Oregon WMR88 Pro

Agradecia as vossas opiniões acerca deste equipamento pois estou na dúvida se hei-de comprar ou não.

Abraço


----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2011 às 23:39)

stormiday disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Estava a ver... e se calhar... o que acham desta estação?
> Estação meteorológica Oregon WMR88 Pro
> ...



Preferia a PCE nessa gama de preços. (de longe)


----------



## Estação SP (24 Ago 2011 às 23:46)

stormiday disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Estava a ver... e se calhar... o que acham desta estação?
> Estação meteorológica Oregon WMR88 Pro
> ...



Olha amigo

Vai para a WH3080 é uma boa estaçao meteorologica e tens mais funsoes do que essa, as vezes a aparencia iludem

Olha que é um concelho de amigo esta estaçao que te falo parece uma Davis...

E em relaçao ao dinheiro torna se muito mais acessivel


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Ago 2011 às 23:50)

geoair.pt disse:


> Boa, uma Vue a juntar aqui à minha VP2



Tinha em ideia um projecto meteorológico para a Lourinhã com mais uma Davis e abrigo de Stevenson, nesse caso parece que a zona já fica bem servida. 

Parabéns pela cobertura da zona.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2011 às 23:59)

Estação SP disse:


> Olha que é um concelho de amigo esta estaçao que te falo parece uma Davis...



Estação SP, tb não abuses da sorte  é melhor que a Oregon mas nada parecida com a Davis...


----------



## Estação SP (25 Ago 2011 às 00:23)

Parcida porque regista as mesmas coisas que a Davis, é claro que a Davis é uma excelente estaçao e é muito mais rigorosa e tudo mais

Mas compença comprar a WH3080, do que uma Oregon sem duvidas nenhumas

a PCE e a Davis sao estaçoes meteorologicas de gerra


----------



## stormiday (25 Ago 2011 às 00:36)

Estação SP disse:


> Parcida porque regista as mesmas coisas que a Davis, é claro que a Davis é uma excelente estaçao e é muito mais rigorosa e tudo mais
> 
> Mas compença comprar a WH3080, do que uma Oregon sem duvidas nenhumas
> 
> a PCE e a Davis sao estaçoes meteorologicas de gerra


Obrigado pelos vossos comentários.
Por acaso já tinha reparado na PCE e pareceu-me bem. Gostava de ter uma Davis mas acho que nesta altura não devo (não sabemos os dias que aí vêm)
no entanto vou namorá-las mais um pouco e depois logo se vê.

Obrigado por tudo


----------



## geoair.pt (25 Ago 2011 às 02:51)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Tinha em ideia um projecto meteorológico para a Lourinhã com mais uma Davis e abrigo de Stevenson, nesse caso parece que a zona já fica bem servida.
> 
> Parabéns pela cobertura da zona.



Se quiseres/precisares dos dados da minha estação para alguma coisa, apita


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Ago 2011 às 07:45)

Boas, 
Se andas pelas low costs, namora mas é a WH3080, deve estar +- ao preço da PCE (WH2080), mas terás que andar por mercados mais longinquos ou ebays...
No entanto havia por cá um user que já tinha uma, que não me lembro quem
Boa escolha


----------



## stormiday (25 Ago 2011 às 09:54)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas,
> Se andas pelas low costs, namora mas é a WH3080, deve estar +- ao preço da PCE (WH2080), mas terás que andar por mercados mais longinquos ou ebays...
> No entanto havia por cá um user que já tinha uma, que não me lembro quem
> Boa escolha



Boas.
Esta também me parece bem. Vou fazer umas pesquisas

Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Ago 2011 às 19:39)

geoair.pt disse:


> Se quiseres/precisares dos dados da minha estação para alguma coisa, apita



Obrigado.


----------



## stormiday (27 Ago 2011 às 10:04)

Bom dia.

Só quero informar que já encomendei a PCE para continuar a pertencer a esta comunidade com dados online 
Agora vêm aqueles dias terríveis de ansiedade à espera que ela chegue

Obrigado a todos.


----------



## xes (27 Ago 2011 às 23:02)

Boas, ja ando neste forum a uns tempos mas só agora registei-me (shame on me).
Bem estava a pensar comprar uma estação meteorológica, e estava a espera que aquela do lidl voltasse mas esta difícil, que estação me aconselham?

Não percebo nada de meteo, o que queria era o básico, ver temperatura, velocidade do vento, pressão.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Ago 2011 às 00:16)

xes disse:


> Boas, ja ando neste forum a uns tempos mas só agora registei-me (shame on me).
> Bem estava a pensar comprar uma estação meteorológica, e estava a espera que aquela do lidl voltasse mas esta difícil, que estação me aconselham?
> 
> Não percebo nada de meteo, o que queria era o básico, ver temperatura, velocidade do vento, pressão.
> ...



A do Lidl dá bem pra desenrascar, caso contrário umas mais básicas da La Crosse, com sorte no inicio do Outono as estações Auriol do Lidl voltam aos superes deles.


----------



## lsalvador (28 Ago 2011 às 10:42)

xes disse:


> Boas, ja ando neste forum a uns tempos mas só agora registei-me (shame on me).
> Bem estava a pensar comprar uma estação meteorológica, e estava a espera que aquela do lidl voltasse mas esta difícil, que estação me aconselham?
> 
> Não percebo nada de meteo, o que queria era o básico, ver temperatura, velocidade do vento, pressão.
> ...



Oi tens duas hipoteses, ou compras uma PCE, WH1080 ou 3080 ou se puder€s uma Davis, mas se queres uma coisa básica compra uma PCE e mete os dados online.


----------



## xes (28 Ago 2011 às 12:48)

Bom dia

Obrigado pelas ajudas, já agora onde posso comprar essa PCE e quais as diferenças para as outras mencionadas.

Cumprimentos


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Ago 2011 às 15:34)

xes disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Obrigado pelas ajudas, já agora onde posso comprar essa PCE e quais as diferenças para as outras mencionadas.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Boas,
Como já andas por cá há uns tempos mas só agora te registas-te por cá não se tem falado de outra coisa, busca mais um pouco


----------



## xes (28 Ago 2011 às 23:04)

Como deves compreender este tópico já tem mais de 60 paginas, é complicado vê-las todas.

Mas obrigado na mesma


----------



## stormiday (30 Ago 2011 às 13:21)

stormiday disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Só quero informar que já encomendei a PCE para continuar a pertencer a esta comunidade com dados online
> Agora vêm aqueles dias terríveis de ansiedade à espera que ela chegue
> ...



Boa tarde.

A PCE já está a bombar 
Obrigado a todos


----------



## xes (30 Ago 2011 às 13:55)

Boas, quanto é que te ficou e onde é que compraste?

Abraço


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Ago 2011 às 15:21)

stormiday disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> A PCE já está a bombar
> Obrigado a todos



Boas
Muito bem, parece que começou ontem a bombar.
Pelo que vi ainda não tens RS, convinha meteres um
O site está muito bom, parabens
Cuidado com as aranhas no pluviometro costumam encravar a balança...


----------



## Estação SP (30 Ago 2011 às 19:26)

Boas...

Alguem, aqui o pessoal do forum me sabe dizer mais ou menos qual é a vida util da PCE ou da WH3080??
por volta de uns 10 anos mais??


gostava de saber... Abraços


----------



## lsalvador (30 Ago 2011 às 19:30)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Alguem, aqui o pessoal do forum me sabe dizer mais ou menos qual é a vida util da PCE ou da WH3080??
> por volta de uns 10 anos mais??
> ...



Muito sinceramente não faço ideia mas 10 anos acho muito exagerado, 5 anos talvez e com manutenção.


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Ago 2011 às 19:40)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Alguem, aqui o pessoal do forum me sabe dizer mais ou menos qual é a vida util da PCE ou da WH3080??
> por volta de uns 10 anos mais??
> ...



Sinceramente a ver se não dura tanto, ver sempre a mesma coisa, sem se ter um hobby para se fazer umas coisitas na estação, é obra ainda hoje passei umas horitas no telhado a ver se lhe fazia algo, mas já está tudo feito, bem lá foi uma limpeza....
Para mim 3, 4 anos acho o ideal


----------



## Estação SP (30 Ago 2011 às 21:58)

filipe cunha disse:


> Sinceramente a ver se não dura tanto, ver sempre a mesma coisa, sem se ter um hobby para se fazer umas coisitas na estação, é obra ainda hoje passei umas horitas no telhado a ver se lhe fazia algo, mas já está tudo feito, bem lá foi uma limpeza....
> Para mim 3, 4 anos acho o ideal




Obrigado era só para ter uma ideia da coisa, hoje tambem andei a limpar a minha estaçao Auriol com um produto e tal ficou um brinco, o anemometro agora está sempre o rolar...


Mas as PCE a WH1080, a WH2080 e a WH3080 duram mais tempo que uma Oregon no axam??

As Oregon tem muitas falhas da transmissao e tem uma série de problemas...


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2011 às 02:31)

Não vejo problema mais nenhum na Oregon do que na transmissão de dados por vezes. As Oregon também podem ser boas estações, mas depende. E na minha opinião não é pela duração, elas duram o tempo "que nós queremos", ou seja fazendo-lhe manutenção decente de x em x tempo.


----------



## Estação SP (31 Ago 2011 às 10:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não vejo problema mais nenhum na Oregon do que na transmissão de dados por vezes. As Oregon também podem ser boas estações, mas depende. E na minha opinião não é pela duração, elas duram o tempo "que nós queremos", ou seja fazendo-lhe manutenção decente de x em x tempo.



Mas isso é a mesma coisa com a PCE fazendo manutençao e essas coisas sao capazes de durar uns 10 anos...

Mas as Oregon perto do mar, nao se dao muito bem e em questao de preço as Oregon estao muito caras para o que elas sao na realidade...


----------



## xes (31 Ago 2011 às 20:49)

Ja encomendei a minha PCE  

Agora tenho uma duvida se a meter na varanda do meu predio nao vai ficar la muito bem pois nao?


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Ago 2011 às 21:16)

xes disse:


> Ja encomendei a minha PCE
> 
> Agora tenho uma duvida se a meter na varanda do meu predio nao vai ficar la muito bem pois nao?



Nas varanda de certeza que não irás ter valores fidedignos
Sei de quem a pus no telhado do predio e captava sinal 4 pisos abaixo....


----------



## stormiday (31 Ago 2011 às 22:46)

filipe cunha disse:


> Nas varanda de certeza que não irás ter valores fidedignos
> Sei de quem a pus no telhado do predio e captava sinal 4 pisos abaixo....



Boas.
A minha PCE veio esta segunda-feira e instalei-a no mesmo dia. Acontece que do mesmo sítio onde estava a La Crosse a PCE falhou a recepção algumas vezes e tive que mudar de sítio a unidade principal.
Eu moro no 2º andar de um prédio de 2 andares e a minha estação está no telhado por isso não sei até que ponto é que será possível distanciá-la mais.


----------



## Estação SP (31 Ago 2011 às 22:58)

qual é a tua PCE a WH1080, a WH2080 ou a WH3080??


qualquer uma destas tres tem o alcance de 100 metros

mas às vezes tambem depende das paredes em betao e dos obstáculos que elas podem ter...

E quantos andares tem o prédio??


----------



## stormiday (1 Set 2011 às 01:32)

Estação SP disse:


> qual é a tua PCE a WH1080, a WH2080 ou a WH3080??
> 
> 
> qualquer uma destas tres tem o alcance de 100 metros
> ...



Boas.
O prédio tem 2 andares, eu moro no 2º e ela está numa das chaminés do prédio.
A minha é a FWS 20 igual à que podes ver aqui http://www.pce-instruments.com/espa.../p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html


----------



## stormiday (1 Set 2011 às 01:52)

Já agora aproveito para perguntar a quem tem as PCE FWS 20 qual foi a opção que escolheram no Cumulus no menu Configuration - Station - Station type.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (1 Set 2011 às 02:30)

Eu meti - Fine offset with UV and solar


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2011 às 03:21)

Podem também meter a função da Watson que funciona perfeitamente.


----------



## xes (1 Set 2011 às 09:59)

Já agora enquanto a estação não chega, para os dados ficarem online, tenho de ter a estação ligada a um computador todo o dia certo?


----------



## HotSpot (1 Set 2011 às 11:13)

xes disse:


> Já agora enquanto a estação não chega, para os dados ficarem online, tenho de ter a estação ligada a um computador todo o dia certo?



Certo.


----------



## stormiday (1 Set 2011 às 11:58)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Eu meti - Fine offset with UV and solar



Pois, foi como eu.


----------



## stormiday (1 Set 2011 às 12:00)

xes disse:


> Já agora enquanto a estação não chega, para os dados ficarem online, tenho de ter a estação ligada a um computador todo o dia certo?



O meu pc já está ligado permanentemente à pelo menos 3 meses a luz não tem ido abaixo


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Set 2011 às 12:10)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Eu meti - Fine offset with UV and solar



Para quê, apenas vai abrir no WU mais dois graficos sem dados de UV e solar...pois a EM não tem essas funções, essa função é para a wh3080.
Eu tenho Fine Offset/watson.....


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Set 2011 às 12:16)

stormiday disse:


> Boas.
> A minha PCE veio esta segunda-feira e instalei-a no mesmo dia. Acontece que do mesmo sítio onde estava a La Crosse a PCE falhou a recepção algumas vezes e tive que mudar de sítio a unidade principal.
> Eu moro no 2º andar de um prédio de 2 andares e a minha estação está no telhado por isso não sei até que ponto é que será possível distanciá-la mais.



Boas, estranho pois no fundo teras só uma parede, o que qualquer um no minimo terá
O caso que referi, era de um user entretanto banido, mas com conhecimentos de  "transmissões" e captava no RC e tinha 4 apartamentos acima, colocou-a no telhado e transmissor na parede exterior do telhado...


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Set 2011 às 12:22)

Estação SP disse:


> qual é a tua PCE a WH1080, a WH2080 ou a WH3080??
> 
> 
> qualquer uma destas tres tem o alcance de 100 metros
> ...



A minha em espaço livre já fui a mais de 130 metros e depois não tinha mais espaço
Agora claro que depende de paredes e redes electricas de media ou alta tensão que tenhas por perto...


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Set 2011 às 12:31)

stormiday disse:


> O meu pc já está ligado permanentemente à pelo menos 3 meses a luz não tem ido abaixo



Agora com o novo cumulus, não é preciso ter o PC/NET sempre ligados, alterei o armazenamento dos dados na consola para 10 minutos (por definição são 30), a fazer com o software original (não o ligar em simultaneo com o cumulus).
A regra é a seguinte: ligar a net e depois o cumulus (nunca o contrario senão os dados enviados para o WU perdem-se) e os dados são actualizados no WU, como se estivesse sempre ligada


----------



## xes (1 Set 2011 às 15:31)

O problema é mesmo ter o pc o dia todo ligado, acaba sempre por gastar bastante luz.


----------



## stormiday (1 Set 2011 às 17:01)

Boas.
Já agora aproveito para perguntar o seguinte. Reparei que o Cumulus não está a actualizar os dados relativos à velocidade e direcção do vento mas no wundergroud estão os dados que estão na estação e, no rapid fire, eles são actualizados quase que instantaneamente.Porquê? Alguém tem o mesmo problema?


----------



## p_campos (1 Set 2011 às 22:11)

Olá a todos!

Sou um seguidor do meteopt.com há já algum tempo e sou um apaixonado por meteorologia.

Tenho andado há vários anos sempre com a ideia de comprar uma estação meteorológica com uma boa relação qualidade/preço e colocar no meu quintal.

Já pensei no local onde irei colocar e já andei a pesquisar sobre várias marcas e tipos de estações. Aquelas de que gostei mais foram "La Crosse" , "Oregon Scientific" e "Davis". A Davis não consigo encontrar em Portugal. Estive a ver na Pixmania e também andei a ver no site Galática (http://www.galactica.pt) e as estações "La Crosse" são aquelas para que estou mais inclinado agora.

Contudo, estou um pouco confuso, dado que não queria gastar muito dinheiro, no máximo 250 / 300 €.  Preciso de deixar um valor com que já estou a contar para o preço do suporte e materiais (partindo do princípio que o suporte terá de ser feito por mim, dado que não sei se nos kit's costumam vir também suportes?).


Quanto à estação em si, o que eu pretendo é o seguinte:


Estação de Meteorologia
Anemómetro
Pluviómetro
Sensor de temperatura com proteção de radiação (algo semelhante ao radiation field, penso ser essa a terminologia)
Ligação sem fios entre os sensores no exterior e a estação central de receção de dados
Ligação ao PC com software adequado
Possibilidade de transmitir os dados recebidos para a Internet
Se possível, gostaria que os sensores tivessem autonomia sem a necessidade de passar fios elétricos pela rua, utilizando para isso uma pequena unidade de energia solar (vi que alguns kit's de estações possuem este sistema)

Suporte: estou a pensar em comprar um tubo de metal, enterrando-o no solo e prendendo-o com cimento e com vários cabos para evitar balancear com o vento. Haverá suportes já feitos para comprar? Ou há alguma sugestão que me possam dar? 


O que vos peço é que, se possível, me digam que estação terá o melhor preço/qualidade tendo como preço máximo cerca de 300€, mas se pudesse ser menos, melhor.

Agradeço a vossa atenção e a vossa ajuda, obrigado.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,

Pedro Campos.


----------



## Estação SP (1 Set 2011 às 22:29)

p_campos disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Sou um seguidor do meteopt.com há já algum tempo e sou um apaixonado por meteorologia.
> 
> ...



Bom, eu nao sou o melhor para te estar a dizer isto, mas com uma Davis ficavas muito mais bem servido, a mais barata é a Davis vantage vue e custa mais de 300€ por aii e só a concegues arranjar nos Estado Unidos, tem os sensores UV axo eu... e tem o radiaçao solar.. tu com a Davis tens uma estaçao meteorologica que dura uns 25 anos e em quanto com a PCE ou a Oregon ou a Lacrosse dura uns 5 anos no maximo ... 

Depois tens a Oregon e a Lacrosse, a Oregon já tem havido bastantes pessoas a reclamarem dela, e a La crosse tambem tem alguns defeitos segundo dizem...

a PCE é a Estaçao Meteorologica melhor em questao de preço de qualidade de fiablidade etc... por 100€ já compravas uma
e aconcelhava te a comprares esta WH3080
tambem tem mais dois sensores que é o sensor UV e o de radiaçao solar...

E em qualquer uma desta estaçoes meteorologicas tens de construir um RS ou comprar um, menos a Davis que já trás um...

se for para reportares os dados na internet aconcelhava te a pores um poste de 8 metros a 10 metros no quintal com uns cabos a esticar, e colocavas o anemometro no topo...


----------



## nf76 (2 Set 2011 às 00:40)

Olá a todos!
Gostava de saber, na vossa opinião, qual o melhor sítio para colocar o sensor de uma estação meteorológica que comprei há dias na Leroy Merlin.

Já li que não se deve deixar exposto ao sol e à chuva, fora da janela, no lado exterior.
Assim sendo, tenho-o colocado no interior do meu quarto, junto à janela.

Será que esta é a forma mais correcta?

Obrigado!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Set 2011 às 00:54)

nf76 disse:


> Olá a todos!
> Gostava de saber, na vossa opinião, qual o melhor sítio para colocar o sensor de uma estação meteorológica que comprei há dias na Leroy Merlin.
> 
> Já li que não se deve deixar exposto ao sol e à chuva, fora da janela, no lado exterior.
> ...



Se for para medir a temperatura ou o que quer que sejam as variáveis meteorológicas a ocorrer dentro do quarto, é. Mas não me parece que tenha sido esse o objectivo da compra da estação.

Deixo aqui um excerto de algo que há uns tempos escrevi para aconselhar algumas instalações:

(...)

3. O termo-higro não deve apanhar calor artificial vindo chaminés ou algo do género. É importante colocar o termo-higro no telhado, protegido por um radiation shield, onde o sol poderá incidir sem que isso tenha influência nas temperaturas observadas e onde corra vento de todos os quadrantes. A altura mínima recomendada para a instalação do radiation shield num telhado é de 1,50 metros, pois a concentração de calor junto a superfícies de cimento ou telha é muito superior à da relva, sendo essa altura a ideal para fazer a compensação à altura do prédio, que também contribuirá, para deflacionar as máximas por implicar uma distância substancialmente elevada ao solo.

(...)

5. A importância de um abrigo de radiação é extrema. Mesmo estando à sombra, os sensores sofrem sempre a incidência de radiação difusa, embora, muitas vezes, esta não seja perceptível.
Isso provoca inflações até bem perto dos 3 ºC, em determinados dias ou alturas do dia, dependendo isso da intensidade solar, resultante do mês em questão, e da quantidade e tipo de nebulosidade no céu.
Quanto maiores forem os níveis de radiação solar UV e maior percentagem de céu estiver coberto de nebulosidade, maiores serão as inflações sofridas.
Deste modo, nenhum sensor escapa à incidência desta radiação, que, em alguns casos, nomeadamente quando os sensores se encontram bem abrigados e arejados e o céu se encontra limpo não se manifesta, ou manifesta-se de forma muito ligeira, em cerca de 0,5 ºC, e, quando os sensores estão instalados com uma maior exposição à radiação solar, este é o principal problema, essa inflação pode chegar aos 3 ºC enunciados, principalmente quando o céu está muito nublado, pois as nuvens reflectem quase toda a radiação que nelas incide.
Muitas vezes, grande parte do problema nem está na exposição dos sensores à radiação solar difusa, mas sim nos objectos que o envolvem, como paredes brancas, ou outro tipo de material susceptível a reflectir radiação para a sua envolvência e a provocar um possível aquecimento dessa envolvência e dos objectos que o rodeiam com essa radiação, por isso é muito importante que haja sempre a utilização de um radiation shield ou abrigo de Stevenson nas medições de temperatura e humidade efectuadas, ou qualquer tipo de abrigo artesanal que tenha razoável eficiência nesse aspecto.

---

Todos os sensores devem estar protegidos com um abrigo de radiação, seja este artesanal ou não, desde que tenha a devida eficácia mínima. Mas logicamente que o sensor deve estar instalado no local onde pretendemos recolher os dados.


----------



## xes (2 Set 2011 às 15:41)

boas acabei de saber que recebi a minha PCE, agora é só chegar a casa e montar, mas engraçado que não paguei nada por ela 

Ia fazer o pagamento por TB mas o swift dava-me sempre erro então mandei mail a dizer que pagava a cobrança, e responderam-me que tudo bem que me enviavam a estação ainda naquele dia.
Hoje chegou a estação, foram la com o dinheiro para pagar e o senhor disse que não era preciso pagar nada.

Insólito no mínimo.


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Set 2011 às 15:46)

xes disse:


> boas acabei de saber que recebi a minha PCE, agora é só chegar a casa e montar, mas engraçado que não paguei nada por ela
> 
> Ia fazer o pagamento por TB mas o swift dava-me sempre erro então mandei mail a dizer que pagava a cobrança, e responderam-me que tudo bem que me enviavam a estação ainda naquele dia.
> Hoje chegou a estação, foram la com o dinheiro para pagar e o senhor disse que não era preciso pagar nada.
> ...



A pensar na crise que anos assola, oferecem-nas


----------



## geoair.pt (2 Set 2011 às 16:35)

xes disse:


> O problema é mesmo ter o pc o dia todo ligado, acaba sempre por gastar bastante luz.



Há opções que te permitem ter um 'mini-pc' só para a gestão dos dados meteo: NSLU, sheevaplug, etc etc...


----------



## nf76 (2 Set 2011 às 16:39)

Já agora estou à procura de uma estação meteorológica, até aos 50/60 euros.

Preciso que ela me dê leituras interiores e exteriores, bem como humidades e tendências meteorológicas. Se vai estar de chuva, fazer sol, enfim... algo mais básico mas desse género.

Aconselham-me alguma?

Se sim onde comprar?

Obrigado!


----------



## xes (2 Set 2011 às 16:41)

nf76 disse:


> Já agora estou à procura de uma estação meteorológica, até aos 50/60 euros.
> 
> Preciso que ela me dê leituras interiores e exteriores, bem como humidades e tendências meteorológicas. Se vai estar de chuva, fazer sol, enfim... algo mais básico mas desse género.
> 
> ...



Eu também andei a procura disso, mas a que se aproximava desse valor e mais ou menos boa era a do lidl a auriol senão me engano, então optei pela PCE, que custa 100€ mas penso que vale a pena a diferença.


----------



## nf76 (2 Set 2011 às 17:12)

xes disse:


> Eu também andei a procura disso, mas a que se aproximava desse valor e mais ou menos boa era a do lidl a auriol senão me engano, então optei pela PCE, que custa 100€ mas penso que vale a pena a diferença.




Onde compraste a tua?


----------



## xes (2 Set 2011 às 17:13)

Aqui:

http://www.pce-iberica.es/medidor-detalles-tecnicos/logger-de-datos/logger-datos-pce-fws20.htm


----------



## Estação SP (2 Set 2011 às 17:21)

nf76 disse:


> Onde compraste a tua?



Boas, aproveita e compra a WH3080 que é  a mais recente e tem o sensor solar e o sensor UV e o preço é quase o mesmo...

Abraço!


----------



## nf76 (2 Set 2011 às 17:22)

xes disse:


> Aqui:
> 
> http://www.pce-iberica.es/medidor-detalles-tecnicos/logger-de-datos/logger-datos-pce-fws20.htm



Obrigado!

Já agora diz-me se será normal que a minha actual estação meteorológica, apresente por vezes o símbolo de SOL, quando na rua está a chover.
Isto acontece, mas depois passados uns minutos lá vem o símbolo da chuva.

Não sei se será alguma avaria, se isto é normal, mas ainda não entendi bem isto dos desenhos que aparecem na estação.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2011 às 18:41)

Isso depende da variação da pressão atmosférica e é apenas uma previsão, não é suposto ser fiável, apenas as Davis profissionais têm um algoritmo que envolve a quantidade de chuva, vento, temperatura, humidade e pressão. Nada preocupante


----------



## Geiras (2 Set 2011 às 18:52)

nf76 disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Já agora diz-me se será normal que a minha actual estação meteorológica, apresente por vezes o símbolo de SOL, quando na rua está a chover.
> Isto acontece, mas depois passados uns minutos lá vem o símbolo da chuva.
> ...



Os símbolos que aparecem na tua estação baseia-se apenas nas alterações da pressão atmosférica e são apenas uma tendência meteorológica para as próximas horas. Além do mais, não deves basear-te apenas nessa tendência pois muitas das vezes está errada...

Aconselho-te a dares uma vista de olhos *neste tópico*.


----------



## vitamos (2 Set 2011 às 18:56)

nf76 disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Já agora diz-me se será normal que a minha actual estação meteorológica, apresente por vezes o símbolo de SOL, quando na rua está a chover.
> Isto acontece, mas depois passados uns minutos lá vem o símbolo da chuva.
> ...



Pode ser normal. As estações meteorológicas fazem a  previsão baseada apenas nas variações do valor da pressão atmosférica. Ora esta é uma forma de previsão muito falível. Daí eu por vezes preferir dizer que as estações meteorológicas não fazem previsão de tempo (ponto). De qualquer forma e por via das dúvidas poderás sempre verificar se o valor de pressão é correcto por uma estação de referência, de preferência num período de estabilidade atmosférica.


----------



## nf76 (2 Set 2011 às 19:39)

Obrigadíssimo pelas vossas excelentes dicas


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2011 às 20:53)

vitamos disse:


> Daí eu por vezes preferir dizer que as estações meteorológicas não fazem previsão de tempo (ponto).



É isso. Se calhar mais valia acabarmos de uma vez com isto. Sabemos que algumas marcas vendem estações usando esse argumento, sabemos que é bom para todos nós haver mais e mais estações vendidas, mas por uma questão de coerência e seriedade só nos fica bem tentar exterminar esse argumento. A previsão barométrica das estações é a previsão meteorológica que se usava no século XIX, ora portanto, é ridículo continuarmos a encarar esse assunto com alguma condescendência que temos tido.


----------



## xes (2 Set 2011 às 21:29)

Ja tenho a minha PCE-FWS 20 montada, quer dizer, falta-me meta-la la fora, infelizmente vou ter de monta-la na minha varanda por enquanto.

A compra da estação nao foi muito bem vista pela familia por isso vou ter de acalmar as coisas até arranjar um sitio novo para ela 

Por enquanto esta tudo a funcionar bem, descubri que o meu quarto é mais quente que a sala lol

E que na sala ja conta com 9mm de chuva na ultima hora


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Set 2011 às 21:39)

xes disse:


> .....
> 
> A compra da estação nao foi muito bem vista pela familia por isso vou ter de acalmar as coisas até arranjar um sitio novo para ela
> .......
> _*E que na sala ja conta com 9mm de chuva na ultima hora*_



Prevê-se mau tempo por aí

Sempre podes ter bom tempo, se disseres que foi oferta.....


----------



## xes (3 Set 2011 às 19:38)

Como se faz reset na PCE? andei a testar a chuva e agora queria voltar a por a 0 alguem?


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Set 2011 às 21:09)

xes disse:


> Como se faz reset na PCE? andei a testar a chuva e agora queria voltar a por a 0 alguem?



Reset, deves estar a falar da consola, retiras uma das pilhas esperas um pouco e voltas a colocar e está..


----------



## MeteoSPS (16 Set 2011 às 18:18)

*Ajuda*

Amigos preciso de ajuda. Alguem pode me dizer qual a estação meteorologica utilizada para ligar tambem ao pc para transmitir para o meu website?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2011 às 18:22)

*Re: Ajuda*

Depende de quanto se queira gastar. E que dados se quer obter, e acima de tudo o local de instalação.


----------



## MeteoSPS (16 Set 2011 às 18:25)

*Re: Ajuda*

Nao queria gastar muito e era para tirar temperatura vento gelo e pressao ..


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2011 às 18:38)

*Re: Ajuda*

Se calhar então uma PCE 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...teorologica-pce-fws-20-a-5898.html#post290350


----------



## MeteoSPS (16 Set 2011 às 18:43)

*Re: Ajuda*

Mas esta fica por que preço?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2011 às 18:47)

*Re: Ajuda*



MeteoSPS disse:


> Mas esta fica por que preço?



Cerca de 110€ já com transporte. Mas as pessoas que a têm, poderão informar-te melhor.


----------



## MeteoSPS (16 Set 2011 às 18:49)

*Re: Ajuda*

E ate 50 euros nao ha nada?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2011 às 18:50)

*Re: Ajuda*



MeteoSPS disse:


> E ate 50 euros nao ha nada?



Se quiseres mudar a estação de 3 em 3 meses há


----------



## MeteoSPS (16 Set 2011 às 18:52)

*Re: Ajuda*

Atao mas porque?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2011 às 18:56)

*Re: Ajuda*



MeteoSPS disse:


> Atao mas porque?



Temos que ter em conta que as estações meteorológicas, são instrumentos que estão no ambiente exterior, é uma tecnologia sensível que está preparada pra interpretar aquilo que se passa lá fora, mas no entanto não lhe resiste a longo prazo. Posto isto, quanto mais barato for o material, menos fiabilidade têm e menos resistência tem, claro que isto não é uma regra, mas no geral é assim.


----------



## vitamos (16 Set 2011 às 18:59)

*Re: Ajuda*



MeteoSPS disse:


> Atao mas porque?



Por 50 euros no mercado, uma estação relativamente completa só conheço a  estação Auriol do LIDL. Como pretendes ligar ao PC e essa estação não tem ligação ao PC, a  solução mais em conta passa a ser em princípio a PCE referida. Existem outras soluções ainda mais baratas para temperatura e humidade mas, mais uma vez, nenhuma tem ligação ao PC.


----------



## MeteoSPS (16 Set 2011 às 19:22)

*Re: Ajuda*

Obrigada


----------



## xes (24 Set 2011 às 14:06)

Boas,

Agora que o mês de Setembro esta a chegar ao fim, existe alguma maneira de exportar os dados da minha estação para o excel? ou outro programa.


----------



## DRC (27 Out 2011 às 22:02)

Alguém sabe se esta estação vale alguma coisa?

http://www.mein-einkaufsladen.de/media/images/sinus.jpg


----------



## TTT (28 Out 2011 às 12:38)

Boas, sou novo aqui pelo forum e nestas aventuras da metereologia. Actualmente tenho um Oregon RMS 500 e estou a pensar em comprar outra mais avançada.
As minhas duvidas recaem sobre a Oregon wmr 928 NX ou a Oregon wmr 100N.
Qual a vossa opiniao?
Obrigado
Tiago Saraiva
Guarda


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2011 às 12:51)

TTT disse:


> Boas, sou novo aqui pelo forum e nestas aventuras da metereologia. Actualmente tenho um Oregon RMS 500 e estou a pensar em comprar outra mais avançada.
> As minhas duvidas recaem sobre a Oregon wmr 928 NX ou a Oregon wmr 100N.
> Qual a vossa opiniao?
> Obrigado
> ...



A oregon 928 já é complicada de encontrar, mas se tivesse que escolher iria pra essa, mas a oregon wmr 100N também é boa.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Out 2011 às 00:42)

ZZWS1080, o que me dizem desta tou a pensar comprar, e mais barata que a ZZWS2080 que é bem mais cara e num benchmark com link aqui no forum não me parece que seja assim tão melhor, peço ajuda


----------



## camrov8 (29 Out 2011 às 00:43)

ps: caso conheçam alguma que achem melhor opinem


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2011 às 01:11)

camrov8 disse:


> ZZWS1080, o que me dizem desta tou a pensar comprar, e mais barata que a ZZWS2080 que é bem mais cara e num benchmark com link aqui no forum não me parece que seja assim tão melhor, peço ajuda



Eu só conheço a marca anteriormente referidas, essa pessoalmente não conheço. Mas penso que seja praticamente a mesma coisa somente muda o aspecto.


----------



## TTT (30 Out 2011 às 03:51)

A oregon 928 já é complicada de encontrar, mas se tivesse que escolher iria pra essa, mas a oregon wmr 100N também é boa.

Qual a/as vantagens que ve (Mario Barros)?


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2011 às 11:39)

TTT disse:


> A oregon 928 já é complicada de encontrar, mas se tivesse que escolher iria pra essa, mas a oregon wmr 100N também é boa.
> 
> Qual a/as vantagens que ve (Mario Barros)?



A transmissão é bastante aceitável, os instrumentos são em separado e cada um tem um alimentador por energia solar.


----------



## JoniFili (10 Nov 2011 às 16:06)

Boas,

Hoje dei de caras com esta estação (http://www.lamcommunications.net/shop/product_info.php?cPath=45&products_id=961 ) à venda em Inglaterra por £99.95 (117€ +-).

Alguém conhece, ou dando uma vista de olhos às especificações pode dar uma opinião?

O que me interessava mais é se dá para colocar a informação online em tempo real.

Obrigado,
JF

Edit 1 - o valor do envio é de 40£ (50€ +-)
Edit 2 - segundo o vendedor a estação envia para o PC, a partir de aí tem de ser o PC a ter o software para colocar online, não directamente da estação.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2011 às 16:11)

Desconheço por completo, mas talvez até seja boa, só tentando é que se sabe


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Nov 2011 às 16:21)

É uma Watson, mesma família da PCE, só que essa tem medidor de radiação solar e UV, o resto é igual. Para começar não é má.


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Nov 2011 às 17:13)

Essa irá ser a minha futura


----------



## lsalvador (10 Nov 2011 às 17:16)

JoniFili disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje dei de caras com esta estação (http://www.lamcommunications.net/shop/product_info.php?cPath=45&products_id=961 ) à venda em Inglaterra por £99.95 (117€ +-).
> 
> ...



Não enviam para PT, é uma evolução da WH1080, encontras no ebay com a referencia WH3080 a 129,99 + 15,99 de transporte vindo da Alemanha, o Cumulos e afins já estão preparados para essa estação. 

Tens aqui o link http://www.ebay.de/itm/Profi-Funk-W...messung_PM&hash=item4cf65c4af0#ht_4247wt_1396


----------



## JoniFili (10 Nov 2011 às 17:58)

O meu alemão não é o melhor, mas no ebay tem a ref #WH3080 e nos ingleses a ref #W-8681 Solar. Sabes explicar a diferença de referências?

Quanto ao envio para Portugal, obtive o valor directamente do vendedor por mail, por isso imagino que enviem.

JF


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Nov 2011 às 18:05)

Eu comprei a minha nesta loja e fiquei satisfeito.

*Astro Radio* *<-- link*

Tem essa estação que estão a falar e o modelo anterior (igual à que tenho) que é mais acessível e terá as mesmas funções, penso eu, que apenas muda a consola e não é "solar".


----------



## manganao (12 Nov 2011 às 15:55)

boas gostava de adquirir a minha 1º estação, e pretendo uma estação simples e fiavel, e que se ligue ao pc, e de preferencia que não tenha mts fios! mas nao sei qual comprar tive a ver e gostei desta http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B131332/cid/6042/TFA_351077/# gostava de saber se é uma boa compra ou sujerem outra?


----------



## lsalvador (12 Nov 2011 às 16:02)

A resposta esta mais que dada.Se puderes compra uma davis, cado contrario uma pce ou uma hw3080 no ebay. 


Ou vai vendo no mercado dad usadas que as vezes aparecem algumas a venda.

Fica bem


----------



## lsalvador (12 Nov 2011 às 16:17)

JoniFili disse:


> O meu alemão não é o melhor, mas no ebay tem a ref #WH3080 e nos ingleses a ref #W-8681 Solar. Sabes explicar a diferença de referências?
> 
> Quanto ao envio para Portugal, obtive o valor directamente do vendedor por mail, por isso imagino que enviem.
> 
> JF



É a mesma estação mas de vendida sobre outra marca. Procura a mais barata pois elas são todas iguais.


----------



## Glaciar (15 Dez 2011 às 00:39)

lsalvador disse:


> É a mesma estação mas de vendida sobre outra marca. Procura a mais barata pois elas são todas iguais.



Boas!

Estou a pensar comprar esta:

           WH3080 - Low Cost Weather Station With Solar Panel

Estarei correcto?

Obrigado


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Dez 2011 às 22:53)

Boa Noite,

Ando á procura em Portugal onde vendam Estações Meteorológica da Davis e não sei onde comprar, se existesse locais onde possam as vender no distrito de Aveiro, Porto, Viseu, Leiria etc era uma ajuda para mim, pois eu necessito de comprar uma nova estação porque a minha avariou.

Podem-me dar sites portugueses onde vendam estaçoes da Davis, lojas em Portugal, tudo para encontrar á venda EM da marca Davis.

Aguardo resposta imediata


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2011 às 23:15)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite,
> 
> Ando á procura em Portugal onde vendam Estações Meteorológica da Davis e não sei onde comprar, se existesse locais onde possam as vender no distrito de Aveiro, Porto, Viseu, Leiria etc era uma ajuda para mim, pois eu necessito de comprar uma nova estação porque a minha avariou.
> 
> ...



Só há uma loja em Portugal que venda Davis. Os preços não são simpáticos.

www.gestel.pt


----------



## geoair.pt (26 Dez 2011 às 09:17)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite,
> 
> Ando á procura em Portugal onde vendam Estações Meteorológica da Davis e não sei onde comprar, se existesse locais onde possam as vender no distrito de Aveiro, Porto, Viseu, Leiria etc era uma ajuda para mim, pois eu necessito de comprar uma nova estação porque a minha avariou.
> 
> ...


Há alguma razão particular para ter de comprar numa loja física e em Portugal?


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Dez 2011 às 22:02)

geoair.pt disse:


> Há alguma razão particular para ter de comprar numa loja física e em Portugal?




Boa Noite Geoair,


Sim geoair existe várias razões em particular, porque quando vou comprar alguma coisa gosto sempre de vê-la  e analisá-la primeiro porque se só ler as funções das EM pela internet não é uma forma segura e também algumas coisas poderão não existir no dito aparelho, mas por outro lado pode ser uma maneira de obtê-la de forma mais económica. 
Eu gostava de comprá-la em Portugal e em especial numa loja ou site português, para ver como é fabricada, se é resistente, as funções e tirar algumas duvidas acerca da estação meteorológica, se os preços forem bastante elevados é obvio que nao vou comprar em Portugal, pois posso arranja-la mais barata e da mesma marca fora do país, pois em tempo de crise deve-se sempre poupar e se comprar uma Davis isso sim é que tenho de pensar bem o local e se fora ou dentro do país.


*P.S .* Se alguêm conhecer mais alguma empresa ou site em Portugal de estações meteorólogicas ou em Espanha podia escrevê-las aqui neste tópico do fórum principalmente da marca Davis ou outras marcas ,com idênticas características ou melhores ?

Queria arranjar tanto uma em Portugal ou em Espanha.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Dez 2011 às 22:09)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite Geoair,
> 
> 
> Sim geoair existe várias razões em particular, porque quando vou comprar alguma coisa gosto sempre de vê-la  e analisá-la primeiro porque se só ler as funções das EM pela internet não é uma forma segura e também algumas coisas poderão não existir no dito aparelho, mas por outro lado pode ser uma maneira de obtê-la de forma mais económica.
> ...



Oi, o problema das Davis em Portugal é não terem stock e eles não te arranjam nenhuma para veres sem dares 50% do valor da compra, o que equivale na maioria das vezes ao valor total da estação nas lojas online dos EUA. E mais, depois esperas 2/3 semanas ate chegar a PT. 

Boa sorte.


----------



## Lousano (31 Dez 2011 às 02:54)

Tenham atenção ao valor do Euro neste momento:

EUR = 1,29 USD

Há uns meses atrás...

EUR = 1,56 USD


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2011 às 13:01)

Lousano disse:


> Tenham atenção ao valor do Euro neste momento:
> 
> EUR = 1,29 USD
> 
> ...



É pra isso que serve a mini aplicação do Windows 7 sobre o valor das moedas


----------



## ViPeR500 (11 Jan 2012 às 15:55)

Boas tardes

Sou novo por estas andanças e andava a procura de uma Estação Meteorológica para efectuar um trabalho final de curso mas queria alguma que desse para ter coneção via bluetooth isto para eu depois conseguir recolher os dados via telemovel.

Dados que a estação precisa de ter:

Temperatura 
Humidade
Velocidade do vento e direcção
Saturação do ar

Se me poderem dar umas dicas agradessia a ideia era ser uma "portatil" mas caso seja fixa também dá.


----------



## frusko (11 Jan 2012 às 22:51)

boa noite eu queria adquirir uma estação meteorológica podem me ajudar por favor  vi esta que dizem
OREGON SCIENTIFIC Estação meteorológica WMR88 Pro


----------



## duncan (24 Jan 2012 às 19:38)

boa noite ,vendo uma estaçao meteorologica la crosse,ws2350,totalmente nova,nunca cheguei a tira la da caixa.comprei no AKI,por 129euros, e vendo a por 75euros.

tenho o compravativo da compra






pode me contactar para aqui. enviando me uma mensagem.

http://www.aceselectronics.co.uk/product.php?xProd=412


----------



## dnoc (27 Jan 2012 às 11:52)

Bom Dia,

Vendo consola da estação WMR100 (Oregon) com pouca utilização.
Inclui a consola, cabo usb, transformador  e ofereço o pluviometro PCR800(nunca utilizado). Atenção, o anemometro, sensor de temperatura e humidade não incluído (avariado).
A cor da consola é cinzento. A consola está como nova, sem sinais de utilização e a funcionar na perfeição.
A pedido posso enviar fotos.
Vendo por 100€ + portes.

Cumprimentos


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Jan 2012 às 20:27)

duncan disse:


> boa noite ,vendo uma estaçao meteorologica la crosse,ws2350,totalmente nova,nunca cheguei a tira la da caixa.comprei no AKI,por 129euros, e vendo a por 75euros.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aceselectronics.co.uk/product.php?xProd=412



Acho o preço convidativo, mas acho que estás no local errado


----------



## ALVARUS (29 Jan 2012 às 18:03)

Já agora aqui vai o site da minha estação......se é que se pode denominar como tal........ (TFA NEXUS)

www.tfa-dostmann.de


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (1 Fev 2012 às 19:54)

xes disse:


> boas acabei de saber que recebi a minha PCE, agora é só chegar a casa e montar, mas engraçado que não paguei nada por ela
> 
> Ia fazer o pagamento por TB mas o swift dava-me sempre erro então mandei mail a dizer que pagava a cobrança, e responderam-me que tudo bem que me enviavam a estação ainda naquele dia.
> Hoje chegou a estação, foram la com o dinheiro para pagar e o senhor disse que não era preciso pagar nada.
> ...



onde e como comprou..por net ou pessoalmente, em que cidade/


----------



## Aboadinho (4 Fev 2012 às 01:00)

Boa noite,

Estou à procura de uma estação para um apartamento (sem condições para utilização de anemómetro e pluviómetro). Pretendo recolher dados para um PC (temperatura, pressão e humidade).

A estaçõos que vi até agora mais adequadas são as La Crosse WS3500/10, no entanto são estações já com alguns anos e com limitações (e.g. apenas ligação RS232).

Alguém tem experiência com estações com caracteristicas semelhantes mas mais recentes?

Obrigado,
Ab


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Fev 2012 às 08:17)

Marcus Vinicius disse:


> onde e como comprou..por net ou pessoalmente, em que cidade/



Já agora e como é PCE, a minha foi por aqui http://www.pce-instruments.com/espa.../p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html

Por net, e-mail


----------



## Pedrop (28 Mai 2012 às 23:27)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Maio 2012*

Boas Tardes Caros Foristas!

Eu sou principiante nestes assuntos de meteorologia, e gostaria de adquirir a minha primeira estação meteorológica.
Gostaria da vossa ajuda no que toca a escolha de uma estação com boa relação preço qualidade..
Desde ja agradeço;
Pedro Paulo.


----------



## rbsmr (30 Jun 2012 às 17:15)

Pedido de conselho:
Tenho uma Wmr200 da Oregon mas única coisa que funciona é a consola. Todos os sensores estão avariados. O que recomendam? Comprar individualmente cada um dos sensores ou optar por uma (outra) nova?


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Jul 2012 às 21:57)

Pessoalmente ,eu equacionaria vender a consola no ebay (ou semelhantes)  e procuraria amealhar o suficiente para uma Davis. Eu tive muita sorte e arranjei a minha VP2 no ebay...


----------



## rbsmr (2 Jul 2012 às 22:16)

geoair.pt disse:


> Pessoalmente ,eu equacionaria vender a consola no ebay (ou semelhantes)  e procuraria amealhar o suficiente para uma Davis. Eu tive muita sorte e arranjei a minha VP2 no ebay...



E a Davis Vantage Vue Wireless Weather Station 6250? Fica muito para além da VP2???? Os sensores, segundo percebi, são compatíveis entre as duas e a Vantage Vue é mais em conta.
Ainda por cima estou limitado às compatíveis com o MeteoHub!
Obrigado!


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Jul 2012 às 15:34)

rbsmr disse:


> E a Davis Vantage Vue Wireless Weather Station 6250? Fica muito para além da VP2???? Os sensores, segundo percebi, são compatíveis entre as duas e a Vantage Vue é mais em conta.
> Ainda por cima estou limitado às compatíveis com o MeteoHub!
> Obrigado!



A vantage vue é melhor que duas oregon!
o único "senão" é que tem o anemometro ao mesmo nivel do termometro.
ou seja, um dos instrumentos não ficará à altura correta. O proprio pluviometro fica lá em cima. tens de por umas boas espias para não abanar.

davis é uma boa escolha pela qualidade do material. Parece-me durar imenso, sem perdas de sinal, nem de dados

boa escolha.


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Jul 2012 às 22:48)

rbsmr disse:


> Pedido de conselho:
> Tenho uma Wmr200 da Oregon mas única coisa que funciona é a consola. Todos os sensores estão avariados. O que recomendam? Comprar individualmente cada um dos sensores ou optar por uma (outra) nova?



Compra uma low-cost


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Ago 2012 às 16:59)

Boa tarde,

A minha La crosse WS3560 parece estar com problemas...o meu sensor de temperatura repentinamente começou "out of range" e parece não querer voltar à vida...
Como tal estou a pensar comprar uma outra estação...preferencialmente já com abrigo de radiação incluído e um pouco melhor...estava a pensar numa davis talvez...

Aceito sugestões de compras...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Ago 2012 às 19:44)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> A minha La crosse WS3560 parece estar com problemas...o meu sensor de temperatura repentinamente começou "out of range" e parece não querer voltar à vida...
> Como tal estou a pensar comprar uma outra estação...preferencialmente já com abrigo de radiação incluído e um pouco melhor...estava a pensar numa davis talvez...
> ...



Se podes comprar Davis, nem penses duas vezes.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Ago 2012 às 15:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Se podes comprar Davis, nem penses duas vezes.



Qual o melhor site para mandar vir a davis? estou a pensar na vantage vue...parece-me ser uma boa opção...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Ago 2012 às 12:54)

MarioCabral disse:


> Qual o melhor site para mandar vir a davis? estou a pensar na vantage vue...parece-me ser uma boa opção...



O eBay é uma boa opção para ver as ofertas disponíveis. Compara os preços entre os EUA e a Europa e tem em conta o valor dos portes e a alfândega (23 % adicionais em relação ao valor total pago até à entrada no país). Se compensar, vale a pena esperar pela entrega mais demorada vinda dos EUA. Mas os preços são bastante variáveis, é ir acompanhando.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Ago 2012 às 16:21)

MarioCabral disse:


> Qual o melhor site para mandar vir a davis? estou a pensar na vantage vue...parece-me ser uma boa opção...



Se for para comprares a Vue, tens um site holandês que tem a vue com datalogger USB e transporte por 515€.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Ago 2012 às 21:37)

MarioCabral disse:


> Qual o melhor site para mandar vir a davis? estou a pensar na vantage vue...parece-me ser uma boa opção...



Boa Noite MarioCabral!!!

 Uma boa empresa chama-se Nautic21 situada em Espanha mais precisamente em Esplugues de Llobregat (Barcelona).
Aqui vai o site da empresa http://www.nautic21.com/index.php?cPath=199_231&osCsid=jplc12i450mkk6uvhvup9b3ce1.

Se mandar vir uma Davis Vantage Vue + Software WeatherLink USB para Windows custará 504,00€.

Se preferires uma melhor Davis Vantage Pro2 a Cabo sem o Software custará 514,46€. O Software se não o quiseres já ouvi dizer que existem programas para colectar os dados da estação para o PC, é só pesquisares.

Por último se quiseres só ter a Estação Meteorológica Davis Vantage Vue sem Software custará 379€, barato em tempo de crise.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2012 às 22:13)

Miguel96 disse:


> já ouvi dizer que existem programas para colectar os dados da estação para o PC, é só pesquisares.
> 
> Por último se quiseres só ter a Estação Meteorológica Davis Vantage Vue sem Software custará 379€, barato em tempo de crise.



Sem software significa que não dá mesmo para ligar ao PC devido à ausência de datalogger, portanto o aumento de preço de uma edição para a outra.


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Ago 2012 às 22:44)

Sempre pensei que bastava comprar a EM (com a respectiva consola) e bastava USB para o cumulus(ou software da EM) no PC (como na PCE)
Assim fica carota


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2012 às 00:12)

Não, na Davis é diferente, a diferença de preços é mesmo por causa disso, porque uma vem apenas com estação e a outra com estação, datalogger + software.


----------



## c.bernardino (31 Ago 2012 às 09:09)

Eu comprei no site holandês.
Fui bem servido: rápido e atualizaram a última versão do firmware sem eu pedir nada, isto é um bom serviço.

Cuidado com o "mandar vir" dos EUA (já nem falo em alfandegas) mas há chatice com calibrações.... por exemplo o pluviometro vem em polegadas e não  em mm... eu sei que isso se resolve!  
Informa-te bem... há aqui pessoas que tiveram esse problema , elas que se pronunciem como o resolveram.

E acima de tudo: a relação qualidade / preço para Davis é muito boa.
Tenho a minha à um ano e meio, programei para me registar dados de 5 em 5 minutos e não tenho falhas

abraço

Bernardino


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2012 às 13:01)

c.bernardino disse:


> Cuidado com o "mandar vir" dos EUA (já nem falo em alfandegas) mas há chatice com calibrações.... por exemplo o pluviometro vem em polegadas e não  em mm... eu sei que isso se resolve!
> Informa-te bem... há aqui pessoas que tiveram esse problema , elas que se pronunciem como o resolveram.



Isso é muito simples, basta adaptar o adaptador métrico e seleccionar na consola as unidades pretendidas. Ambas as minhas Davis foram compradas nos EUA, via eBay.


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2012 às 13:11)

Numa Vue dado o preço mais baixo já não deve compensar muito mandar vir dos EUA dada a burocracia da alfandega, desvalorização do € nos últimos tempos e a garantia inválida cá na Europa.

Numa Vantage Pro2 Plus toda artilhada com tudo e mais alguma coisa das que custam mil e muitos euros, aí sim, ainda compensa a poupança face às desvantagens, poupam-se centenas de euros. 

Para a Vue as melhores opções na Europa hoje em dia parecem ser essa loja na Holanda e a Nautic espanhola dada a proximidade, o que é bom em caso de problemas, devolução de material, portes mais baratos, etc.

O logger não é apenas software, é hardware, sempre foi um truque um bocado imbecil por parte da Davis,  não é o software que eles vendem, é a conectividade ao computador. Hoje em dia uma estação que custa umas centenas ou mesmo mais que um milhar de euros seriam uns trocos para eles a própria consola ter meia duzia de chips produzidos em massa para já se ligar à Net prescindindo até de computador. Mas já se sabe, as marcas boas dão-se ao luxo de vender as coisas assim, com extras.


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Ago 2012 às 14:55)

Vince disse:


> Numa Vue dado o preço mais baixo já não deve compensar muito mandar vir dos EUA dada a burocracia da alfandega, desvalorização do € nos últimos tempos e a garantia inválida cá na Europa.
> 
> Numa Vantage Pro2 Plus toda artilhada com tudo e mais alguma coisa das que custam mil e muitos euros, aí sim, ainda compensa a poupança face às desvantagens, poupam-se centenas de euros.
> 
> ...



Boas
E o "mercado paralelo" ainda não fez nada nesse sentido, que os perifericos da EM sejam bons, tudo bem....mas um "simples" cabo
Faz-me lembrar os famosos cabos vag.com, começaram com valores de milhares...passado pouco tempo eram por valores de dezenas...até mais fiaveis e evoluidos


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2012 às 15:05)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> E o "mercado paralelo" ainda não fez nada nesse sentido, que os perifericos da EM sejam bons, tudo bem....mas um "simples" cabo
> Faz-me lembrar os famosos cabos vag.com, começaram com valores de milhares...passado pouco tempo eram por valores de dezenas...até mais fiaveis e evoluidos



É como tudo na vida, é posicionamento de uma marca em determinado segmento, nada tem de novo, a opção deles é um segmento de maior valor e qualidade. Como num automóvel qualquer de gama média ou alta, também pagas umas centenas ou milhares de euros por um GPS ou sistema de audio/video integrado, não obstante teres coisas equivalentes por uma ínfima parte do preço. 

Mas em toda a rentabilidade do mix de produtos que vendem, o facto de ganharem mais numas coisas permite-lhes vender outras com qualidade superior, se calhar numa Vue simples só com consola não ganham muito, a rentabilidade vem de outras coisas. 
E se são bem sucedidos, é porque a estratégia deles é correcta, pois competição e clientes não lhes faltam


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2012 às 15:16)

Não são bem só uns cabos, aquilo traz o chip de memória consigo também, isso e o software em si são os mais caros do kit. Por isso é que diferem das restantes estações, apesar de já haver pessoas que fizeram dataloggers para a Davis caseiros...


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Ago 2012 às 15:18)

Vince disse:


> É como tudo na vida, é posicionamento de uma marca em determinado segmento, nada tem de novo, a opção deles é um segmento de maior valor e qualidade. Como num automóvel qualquer de gama média ou alta, também pagas umas centenas ou milhares de euros por um GPS ou sistema de audio/video integrado, não obstante teres coisas equivalentes por uma ínfima parte do preço.
> 
> Mas em toda a rentabilidade do mix de produtos que vendem, o facto de ganharem mais numas coisas permite-lhes vender outras com qualidade superior.
> E se são bem sucedidos, é porque a estratégia deles é correcta, pois competição e clientes não lhes faltam



Não deixo de concordar, no entanto com a situação de "crise mundial", grandes marcas, de varios e variados quadrantes, automaticamente vão perdendo essa estrategia... a evolução das coisas como em tudo


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2012 às 15:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não são bem só uns cabos, aquilo traz o chip de memória consigo também, isso e o software em si são os mais caros do kit. Por isso é que diferem das restantes estações, apesar de já haver pessoas que fizeram dataloggers para a Davis caseiros...



É, mas acredita que os chips a serem integrados na consola são uma ninharia a nível de custos, se calhar uns 5 ou 10 € hehe, o software esse é apenas desculpa, eles são uma empresa de hardware. 

É apenas uma estratégia comercial integrada num leque de produtos e rentabilidades, ganham mais numas coisas, ganham menos noutras, etc, eu não gosto desse pormenor levado ao limite pois nos tempos que vivemos é um bocado absurdo vender-se uma estação de centenas de euros em que se tenha que comprar um extra para ligar ao PC, mas expliquei no anterior post que é uma coisa relativamente normal em segmentos de maior qualidade e valor, dei o exemplo do sector automóvel, são coisas que vemos todos os dias em muitas outras coisas.

Neste caso concreto não gosto porque nisso acho que até estão a ser um bocado estúpidos, pela nossa experiência vemos aqui todos os dias que uma das maiores dificuldades para muitos publicarem dados na Net é a necessidade de ter um PC sempre ligado ou outra solução, e os custos que isso acarreta, e hoje em dia a nível de hardware, ligar-se à Net (a um router) já poderia vir perfeitamente integrado na própria consola, não lhes custaria mais do que uns 20/30€ a nível de custos de fabrico...  Que diabo, há impressoras hoje em dia que tem wi-fi que custam pouco mais do que 50/100€...

Se numa estação que custa 100€ ao consumidor final obviamente não é comportável, numa de 500/1000€ seria perfeitamente comportável. E nestas coisas gosto de dar o exemplo da Kodak, um dia eram os melhores na Fotografia, um dia até inventaram eles próprios a fotografia digital, foi um engenheiro da Kodak que inventou a fotografia digital, mas eles quiseram manter o mesmo modelo de negócio, abafaram a tecnologia digital para não prejudicar as áreas rentáveis do modelo deles (filmes, impressão, etc) e entretanto o mundo mudou e a Kodak foi à falência devido a uma coisa em que eles próprios foram os pioneiros mas não quiseram desenvolver. Talvez um dia destes a própria Davis com toda a sua reconhecida qualidade se "lixe" com estes pormenores um pouco parvos para os tempos que vivemos ...

Outra coisa que não gosto na Davis é a política comercial, eles continuam agarrados a um modelo demasiado tradicional que já não existe, conheço várias empresas portuguesas que tentaram vender cá estações da marca, e eles são demasiado exigentes e agarrados a conceitos antiquados de distribuição , dimensão de mercados e diferenciação de preços, e claro, devido a isso cresce cada vez mais o chamado "mercado cinzento" (mercado cinzento é um conceito que não se usa muito em Portugal, mas tem a ver com isto tudo, as importações paralelas, etc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey_market)

Mas que não restem dúvidas, eles vendem qualidade a bom preço. Um simples RS deles tem um custo de produção superior a um amontoado de chips e plásticos de umas quantas estações à venda por aí, algumas sem RS ou pseudo RS's nem deveriam estar à venda dado os erros que geram nas temperaturas num país de sol como é Portugal  Mas por outro lado, acho que se regem por padrões antiquados, um dia destes aparece-lhes pela frente um competidor a sério e talvez se lixem  ...


----------



## geoair.pt (31 Ago 2012 às 17:48)

Já existem várias alternativas ao datalogger.
Vou procurar e assim que encontrar edito o post
Edit:
http://madscientistlabs.blogspot.pt/2012/02/make-your-diy-davis-datalogger-work.html
http://sandaysoft.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7704


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Ago 2012 às 19:29)

geoair.pt disse:


> Já existem várias alternativas ao datalogger.
> Vou procurar e assim que encontrar edito o post
> Edit:
> http://madscientistlabs.blogspot.pt/2012/02/make-your-diy-davis-datalogger-work.html
> http://sandaysoft.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7704




Ui, ainda está caro "Buy a Davis Datalogger clone Buy a clone logger" ....
datalogger 
clonedatalogger clone £55.00
Item price: £55.00
Quantity: 1Item total£55.00
Total £55.00 GBP

Deve ser só o inicio...


----------



## Brunomc (10 Set 2012 às 11:48)

Boas

Onde posso comprar um termômetro para medir a temperatura da água do mar ? Obrigado


----------



## trovoadas (17 Set 2012 às 20:22)

Pessoal qual as melhores estações qualidade/preço que existem actualmente no mercado?
Estava a pensar numa aí entre os 200/300 euros que reunisse boa qualidade de material, precisão dos sensores, interface com pc, etc

Sei que há por aqui pessoal com muita experiência na matéria e que estão dentro da evolução deste tipo de material por isso pedia apenas 2 a 3 no máximo para poder comparar.

Sei que volta e meia aparece este tipo de pergunta por aqui, mas pronto, com a experiência e conhecimento de alguns membros sempre posso poupar algum tempo em pesquisas e evitar que no fim fique mal servido


----------



## Aventureiro75 (24 Set 2012 às 18:46)

Boas Pessoal do meteopt.com, gostaria de saber se é possível comprar os vários objectos de uma estação meteorológica em separado, em vez de comprar a estação completa.
Por exemplo o meu sensor de vento parte-se devido a um temporal, gostaria de saber se é possível comprar só esse mesmo sensor de vento, em vez de estar a comprar uma nova estação.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2012 às 19:27)

Aventureiro75 disse:


> Boas Pessoal do meteopt.com, gostaria de saber se é possível comprar os vários objectos de uma estação meteorológica em separado, em vez de comprar a estação completa.
> Por exemplo o meu sensor de vento parte-se devido a um temporal, gostaria de saber se é possível comprar só esse mesmo sensor de vento, em vez de estar a comprar uma nova estação.



Tudo depende da marca e que tipo de estação é, mas aviso já que é complicado.


----------



## geoair.pt (24 Set 2012 às 19:28)

Aventureiro75 disse:


> Boas Pessoal do meteopt.com, gostaria de saber se é possível comprar os vários objectos de uma estação meteorológica em separado, em vez de comprar a estação completa.
> Por exemplo o meu sensor de vento parte-se devido a um temporal, gostaria de saber se é possível comprar só esse mesmo sensor de vento, em vez de estar a comprar uma nova estação.



Viva, sei que nas Davis isso é possível, nas oregon acho que também, as restantes não sei.


----------



## NBiscaia (24 Set 2012 às 23:35)

Boas pessoal sou novo por aqui e queria pedir a vossa ajuda, estou para comprar uma estação Meteorologica com interface Pc e que permita guardar dados e afins... Estava a pensar nesta "La Crosse WS2350
Complete Home Weather Station" mas como perceob pouco do assunto gostava de saber a vossa opinião e sobre lojas ou sites onde possa comprar..
BGD..


----------



## geoair.pt (25 Set 2012 às 10:35)

Viva!
Para uma situação muito específica, precisava de encontrar uma solução fixa que permita, unicamente, obter as leituras de direção e intensidade do vento, e temperatura; não há necessidade de parâmetros como humidade e precipitação, nem armazenamento e/ou ligação PC.
Ainda pensei numa VUE, mas como a HR e precipitação não interessam e ficará possivelmente fora de orçamento, estava à procura de outra solução.
Alguma sugestão?
Cumps


----------



## Aventureiro75 (25 Set 2012 às 19:08)

Boa Tarde pessoal, obrigado pela dúvida que me ajudaram a tirar, é que neste momento estou a precisar de um novo pluviômetro, porque aquele que eu tenho, tem o copo partido, e neste momento está a chover e ele não acusa nada, por isso queria saber se vendem separado e aonde posso comprar dessa forma.
É da marca Oregon.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2012 às 20:01)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Para uma situação muito específica, precisava de encontrar uma solução fixa que permita, unicamente, obter as leituras de direção e intensidade do vento, e temperatura; não há necessidade de parâmetros como humidade e precipitação, nem armazenamento e/ou ligação PC.
> Ainda pensei numa VUE, mas como a HR e precipitação não interessam e ficará possivelmente fora de orçamento, estava à procura de outra solução.
> Alguma sugestão?
> Cumps



É muito complicado arranjar uma estação com essas especificidades, só mesmo com pesquisa intensa e sorte . 



Aventureiro75 disse:


> Boa Tarde pessoal, obrigado pela dúvida que me ajudaram a tirar, é que neste momento estou a precisar de um novo pluviômetro, porque aquele que eu tenho, tem o copo partido, e neste momento está a chover e ele não acusa nada, por isso queria saber se vendem separado e aonde posso comprar dessa forma.
> É da marca Oregon.



Qual é o teu modelo da oregon, prepara-te que normalmente peças em separado só são vendidos nos eua, logo terás que mandar vir de lá.


----------



## Aventureiro75 (25 Set 2012 às 20:57)

é a Oregon WMR88A.

Se calhar vendo bem as coisas mais vale comprar uma nova, se os gastos de envio forem elevados.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2012 às 21:03)

Aventureiro75 disse:


> é a Oregon WMR88A.
> 
> Se calhar vendo bem as coisas mais vale comprar uma nova, se os gastos de envio forem elevados.



Totalmente, mesmo nas grandes estações como a Davis, compensa quase mais fazer isso.


----------



## Aventureiro75 (26 Set 2012 às 00:17)

mas não dá para comprar em separado cá em Portugal?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Set 2012 às 00:21)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Para uma situação muito específica, precisava de encontrar uma solução fixa que permita, unicamente, obter as leituras de direção e intensidade do vento, e temperatura; não há necessidade de parâmetros como humidade e precipitação, nem armazenamento e/ou ligação PC.
> Ainda pensei numa VUE, mas como a HR e precipitação não interessam e ficará possivelmente fora de orçamento, estava à procura de outra solução.
> Alguma sugestão?
> Cumps



A tua solução chama-se Davis Wizard, e inclui anemómetro e termo-higrómetro, portanto medindo temperatura medirás sempre humidade, embora possas separar o pluviómetro.

Talvez por cerca de 250 € já encontres essa solução. A consola é muito simples e também permite o baixo custo final. Terás de adquirir o RS Davis 7714 à parte, por cerca de 90 €, ou então serve-te de um realmente eficaz.


----------



## geoair.pt (26 Set 2012 às 09:26)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A tua solução chama-se Davis Wizard, e inclui anemómetro e termo-higrómetro, portanto medindo temperatura medirás sempre humidade, embora possas separar o pluviómetro.
> 
> Talvez por cerca de 250 € já encontres essa solução. A consola é muito simples e também permite o baixo custo final. Terás de adquirir o RS Davis 7714 à parte, por cerca de 90 €, ou então serve-te de um realmente eficaz.


Viva, muito obrigado pela informação. 
Entretanto, houve uma reanálise das necessidades efectivas e chegou-se à conclusão que só será necessário mesmo a medição dos parâmetros de vento, e alguma forma de visualizar essa indicação (não precisa de ser num pc).
Cumps.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2012 às 11:13)

Aventureiro75 disse:


> mas não dá para comprar em separado cá em Portugal?



Não. É extremamente complicado, mesmo dentro da europa.


----------



## Weatherman (26 Set 2012 às 14:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> É muito complicado arranjar uma estação com essas especificidades, só mesmo com pesquisa intensa e sorte .
> 
> 
> 
> Qual é o teu modelo da oregon, prepara-te que normalmente peças em separado só são vendidos nos eua, logo terás que mandar vir de lá.



A oregon espanha (Península Ibérica) vende peças em separado. fica aqui o site es.oregonscientific.com


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2012 às 17:57)

Weatherman disse:


> A oregon espanha (Península Ibérica) vende peças em separado. fica aqui o site es.oregonscientific.com



Desconhecia que já tivéssemos tão avançados aqui ao lado, quando tive a minha oregon não era nada disto.


----------



## Joni (28 Set 2012 às 01:13)

Boas .. de onde poderei mandar vir a estação WH3080?


----------



## Aventureiro75 (28 Set 2012 às 16:23)

Weatherman disse:


> A oregon espanha (Península Ibérica) vende peças em separado. fica aqui o site es.oregonscientific.com





Obrigado pela informação.


----------



## Lousano (10 Out 2012 às 02:46)

Fez 3 anos após compra da estação meteorológica La Crosse WS 2350 e penso que se deve fazer uma avaliação da mesma ao fim desse tempo:

Valor da compra: ~110€

Material: Totalmente operacional


Defeitos:

Transmissão Wireless ( a partir dos 6/8 meses começou a causar problemas)

Pluviómetro (em dias de vento superior a 40 km/h média, regista leituras de muito fraca precipitação em relação ao previsível)

Positivo:

Registo de temperatura (com abrigo eficaz)

Transmissão cabo (sem qualquer registo de má leitura  - excepto dos bugs que o software de captura de dados já estão preparados para os mesmos)


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Dez 2012 às 22:19)

Boas!

Ando "aflito" por comprar uma Davis e não sei onde conseguir.
A Gestel, representante da marca em Portugal, não atende o telefone e muito menos responde aos e-mails.

Quanto ao site oficial da marca, essa não permite fazer compras para paises fora do sub-continebte norte americano.
Já encontrei outros revendedores lá nos EUA, mas surge o mesmo problema, não enviam para fora da mesma região.

Gostaria que me ajudassem nesta situação, principalemnte quem já possua uma Davi's.

Quanto a outras marcas está fora de questão, pois quero algo que seja mesmo bom. Sei que mais caro, mas na ciencia a qualidade e precisão estão por cima.

Desde 1997 que lido com Est Meteo desta marca (o weather-link soft ainda em MS-DOS) o que comparativamente a outras marcas como a lacross ou oregon, mesmo assim prefiro a davis.

Ficaria muito grato a quem me ajudasse nesta concretização de aquisição do presente de natal de mim para mim. 

abraço


----------



## geoair.pt (6 Dez 2012 às 20:59)

Manditu disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Ando "aflito" por comprar uma Davis e não sei onde conseguir.
> A Gestel, representante da marca em Portugal, não atende o telefone e muito menos responde aos e-mails.
> ...



Boas,
Os seguintes sites têm sido indicados(neste mesmo tópico):
http://www.weerstationkopen.nl
http://www.wetterladen24.de
http://www.weathershop.co.uk

Cumps


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Dez 2012 às 21:50)

geoair.pt disse:


> Boas,
> Os seguintes sites têm sido indicados(neste mesmo tópico):
> http://www.weerstationkopen.nl
> http://www.wetterladen24.de
> ...



Boas, 

Obrigado pela ajuda. Já os vi e pelo que cosntatei o primeiro site (www.weerstationkopen.nl) este expeditor parece-me bem, os preços são bem mais acessiveis dos do UK. 
Uma das dificuldades que tinha em adquirir fora do país era que os revendores nos EUA não enviavam para fora, e este já verifiquei que possibilita o envio para cá.

Entre as Vantage Pro2, acham que o efeito aspiração para o sensor de Temo e Humidade é relevante?! Isto é se na precisão dos valores é significativa.

Vi um comparativo da Davis e de facto dos +/- 3% no normal, passa a 1% a 1,5% na precisao.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Dez 2012 às 21:51)

Isso é em ambientes de alta radiação solar e vento fraco, em que a diferença pode ser até 2ºC.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (9 Dez 2012 às 19:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Isso é em ambientes de alta radiação solar e vento fraco, em que a diferença pode ser até 2ºC.



Pois, o que já é pouco significativo.
Sei perfeitamente que o de aspiraçao será mais preciso, mas de facto a diferença de preço é significativa. 
O FAN penso que seja para locais pouco ventilados e soalheiros, tal comop dizes. Se for em campo aberto e relva no solo não faz sentido gastar mais. 

Bom, tenho que analisar. 

Entretanto a Gestel portugal, respondeu a minha solicitação porque a davis nos EUA, entrou em contato com eles pela razao do meu e-mail À davis a informar a falta de feedback por parte deste.

Vou ver se me dão os preços. 
Mais uma questão. 
Em principio será para colocar no telhado. Se for em wi-fi, a consola capta bem o sinal. Não vivo em casa muralhada de granito, mas tenho receio que a consola não receba os dados eficasmente por WI-FI.

Obrigado pela vossa atenção


----------



## geoair.pt (9 Dez 2012 às 19:39)

Boas,
Em relação ao sinal posso dizer que tenho o anemómetro com kit wireless num tubo com uns dois metros em cima do telhado (a casa tem 1º andar), o resto dos instrumentos no quintal ao (nível de uma cave) e a consola no escritório no rés do chão a uns 30m da ISS e tudo a funcionar sem problemas...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2012 às 19:45)

Manditu disse:


> Em principio será para colocar no telhado. Se for em wi-fi, a consola capta bem o sinal. Não vivo em casa muralhada de granito, mas tenho receio que a consola não receba os dados eficasmente por WI-FI.



Mesmo com o sistema wireless normal da Davis, o alcance é de 300 m em raio livre, se optar por um retransmissor, como foi o caso do geoair.pt, o alcance passa a ser de 2,7 km entre a consola e os sensores.

É distância mais do que suficiente, só no primeiro caso, sem qualquer necessidade, até, de comprar um retransmissor.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (10 Dez 2012 às 22:06)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Mário Barros disse:


> Vocês não conhecem o melhor site portuga de EMA's...
> 
> É este http://www.gem51.com/
> 
> Vão a natureza e depois meteorologia tem muita coisa   e são rapidos a entregar.



Já passaram 5 anos, e agora não tem produtos nessa secção.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (10 Dez 2012 às 22:10)

geoair.pt disse:


> Boas,
> Em relação ao sinal posso dizer que tenho o anemómetro com kit wireless num tubo com uns dois metros em cima do telhado (a casa tem 1º andar), o resto dos instrumentos no quintal ao (nível de uma cave) e a consola no escritório no rés do chão a uns 30m da ISS e tudo a funcionar sem problemas...



Obrigado mais uma vez pela ajuda e orientação ao Daniel e o Geoair.

Outra questão, isto vai surgindo mais: 

O preço divulgado pelos revendedores, mesmo no site da davis, já inclui o software ou esse tem que ser adquirido suplementarmente?
Não há soft disponivel? tipo pirateado para estaçoes davis instruments.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2012 às 22:41)

Manditu disse:


> Obrigado mais uma vez pela ajuda e orientação ao Daniel e o Geoair.
> 
> Outra questão, isto vai surgindo mais:
> 
> ...



Eles no site da Davis não vendem para cá, só revendedores europeus, o ebay é a melhor ferramenta para isso. O software é há parte, o weatherlink.

Não, a Davis não permite pirataria, isto porque é necessário uma peça (hardware) que permite ligar a estação ao computador.






O pessoal tem mandado vir as Davis daqui.

http://www.nautic21.com/product_info.php?products_id=708


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2012 às 12:54)

Há dataloggers home-made mas os firmwares recentes da Davis já não funcionam com eles, penso.


----------



## Lightning (24 Dez 2012 às 14:10)

Boa tarde. Gostaria de colocar umas questões para ver se alguém me poderia ajudar, em relação a estação Davis, já que o número de donos destas estações aqui no fórum ainda é bastante significativo. Embora eu já tenha conversado pessoalmente com o Sanxito, ao qual agradeço a ajuda que me deu e as dúvidas que me tirou, ainda sobram algumas que continuo sem perceber.

Estou interessado numa estação Davis Vantage Vue, embora só vá adquiri-la para o ano, estou a recolher informações sobre a mesma dentro das possibilidades que eu tenho. É o seguinte:

Esta estação traz algum cabo que dê para ligá-la por USB ao computador, mesmo que não dê para registá-la online? 

O software da estação (Weather Link) adquire-se à parte certo? 

É porque é assim, quando adquirir a estação estou a pensar inicialmente colocá-la ligada ao PC por USB, e deixar o PC desligado. Mas quando o ligasse gostava de descarregar os dados que foram registados pela estação enquanto estive fora. 

Muito resumidamente, ligar a estação por USB para descarregar dados. 

Caso não traga cabo USB, este custa mais ou menos quanto? E posso usar um software gratuito para descarregar os dados da estação? Ou com esta funcionam apenas os softwares indicados para a marca?

Possibilidades de a colocar online, pois já vi que o software é CARO...  só muito lá mais para a frente...


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 14:48)

*Lightning*

Esta estação traz algum cabo que dê para ligá-la por USB ao computador, mesmo que não dê para registá-la online? 
- Não, só se comprares o software Weather Link.

O software da estação (Weather Link) adquire-se à parte certo? 
- Também, só que sai mais caro, pois na empresa Nautic21 onde membros do fórum compraram a sua Davis VV existe um pack Estação+Software que é mais barato do que comprar o software á parte.

Caso não traga cabo USB, este custa mais ou menos quanto? 
- Na empresa Nautic21 em Barcelona custa 160,55€, em Portugal custa o dobro é óbvio.

 E posso usar um software gratuito para descarregar os dados da estação? 
- Acho que não.
Ou com esta funcionam apenas os softwares indicados para a marca? 
- Acho que sim, tenta confirmar.

Software+Estação=504,00€
Estação= 379,00€
Davis Vantage Pro 2 com cabo= 479€

Site onde comprei a Estação
http://www.nautic21.com/index.php?cPath=199_231&osCsid=sckhrtoc7lkm216un2fnc22hg1


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2012 às 15:04)

Tal como o Miguel96 disse, apenas se pode ligar ao PC com o WeatherLink. O WL é o conjunto do cabo e do datalogger, a estação por defeito não o tem.
Pode-se utilizar outro software mas para alguns a configuração é mais complicada, portanto recomendava-se usar o próprio WeatherLink, mas se não preferires depois é uma questão de se resolver quando já tiveres a estação configurada.


----------



## Lightning (24 Dez 2012 às 15:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Tal como o Miguel96 disse, apenas se pode ligar ao PC com o WeatherLink. O WL é o conjunto do cabo e do datalogger, a estação por defeito não o tem.



Obrigado a todos pela ajuda. 

SpiderVV agora deixaste-me um pouco confuso. Essa Davis traz um datalogger à parte? 

É que eu estou a fazer certamente confusão com a consola... A consola pelo menos traz certo?

É que se não estou em erro a minha WMR200 tem a consola e o datalogger tudo no mesmo. Bem ou então estou a dizer uma barbaridade...


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2012 às 16:15)

A Davis por defeito, sem WeatherLink incluído é mais barata mas não traz o datalogger (ou o sistema para ligar ao PC na consola, não tenho a certeza mas não dá na mesma), é que na Davis não é apenas um cabo, é um "chip", o cabo, e o software. Aconselhava te a comprares tudo.

Alguém que tenha uma Davis que esclareça melhor


----------



## Lightning (24 Dez 2012 às 16:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> A Davis por defeito, sem WeatherLink incluído é mais barata mas não traz o datalogger (ou o sistema para ligar ao PC na consola, não tenho a certeza mas não dá na mesma), é que na Davis não é apenas um cabo, é um "chip", o cabo, e o software. Aconselhava te a comprares tudo.
> 
> Alguém que tenha uma Davis que esclareça melhor



Já percebi. 

Eu já vou ter muita sorte em se calhar conseguir comprá-la, e por enquanto é só mesmo a estação sem mais nada. Desde que tenha consola e registe os dados na própria consola (até um certo x de dias de armazenamento dependendo de como a configurar para gravar dados em x intervalo de tempo), para mais tarde consultar e tirar os extremos diários para os guardar numa tabela _à lá mano_. 

Inicialmente será assim até eu ter possibilidades para mais.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Dez 2012 às 17:01)

tambem te aconselho comprar o kit completo, data logger poupa trabalho


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 17:43)

camrov8 disse:


> tambem te aconselho comprar o kit completo, data logger poupa trabalho



O Lightning acabou de dizer que não ia comprar o kit completo pois neste momento não tem possibilidades, ao menos já fica com uma estação meteorológica boa por 379,00€ isto é se mandar vir de Espanha.


----------



## Lightning (24 Dez 2012 às 18:21)

Miguel96 disse:


> O Lightning acabou de dizer que não ia comprar o kit completo pois neste momento não tem possibilidades, ao menos já fica com uma estação meteorológica boa por 379,00€ isto é se mandar vir de Espanha.



É isso mesmo Miguel, isto tem de ir lá aos poucos, infelizmente.  Mas como se costuma dizer, devagar se vai ao longe. 

No entanto a estação não fica por esse preço vinda de Espanha, pois com os portes acredito que fique muito mais cara. Já agora alguém me consegue dizer quanto pago de portes, se mandar vir esta estação da Nautic21?

Já agora, encontrei um site com a mesma estação ainda mais barata, embora a diferença não seja quase nenhuma. 

£299 = 367 € 

http://www.weathershop.co.uk/shop/b...vantage-vue/davis-vantage-vue-weather-station



Quanto aos portes não sei quanto se paga, mas para a semana informo-me.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 23:01)

Lightning disse:


> É isso mesmo Miguel, isto tem de ir lá aos poucos, infelizmente.  Mas como se costuma dizer, devagar se vai ao longe.
> 
> No entanto a estação não fica por esse preço vinda de Espanha, pois com os portes acredito que fique muito mais cara. Já agora alguém me consegue dizer quanto pago de portes, se mandar vir esta estação da Nautic21?
> 
> ...



Eu não sei quanto paguei de portes, mas existe pessoal no fórum que conserteza deve ter a fatura guardada numa gaveta em casa, é uma questão de perguntares e pesquisares aqui no fórum quem tenha uma Davis VV, alguém que tenha a fatura á mão que não é o meu caso. 
Ainda há pouco tempo o Sr. *Mário Cabral *que vive no Litoral Norte e que está inscrito aqui no fórum adquiriu uma Davis Vantage Vue e se não for incomodo para ele, ele poderia-te dizer quanto pagou de portes é só uma questão de perguntares.
Desde Março deste ano até Outubro ,penso eu ,que os preços dos portes devem ter mudado e como ele foi o membro mais recente a adquirir a estação é só perguntares.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Dez 2012 às 12:37)

Um amigo meu comprou esta estação:



o site é onde comprou é este http://www.eur-meteo.com/product_info.php?cPath=32&products_id=223
o que acham?


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Dez 2012 às 15:14)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Um amigo meu comprou esta estação:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito cara para a estação que é parece-me..


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2012 às 19:35)

É um clone de uma La Crosse.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Dez 2012 às 11:55)

Espero que faça um RS para ela, caso contrario serão temperaturas um pouco mentirosas.

Esse link ja não esta a funcionar, encontrei na Alemanha a 180€, parece-me cara para a estação que é.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Dez 2012 às 12:02)

Para quem puder 499€

Davis Vue + Dataloger USB

http://www.wetterladen24.de/sparpaket-davis-vue-und-weatherlink-usb-p-1497.html


----------



## geoair.pt (29 Dez 2012 às 10:09)

Também há este site holandês: http://www.weerstationkopen.nl ; do que tenho visto é o site europeu com os preços mais em conta.
Não vivêssemos entroikados, e mandava vir este pack de lá: http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/6450-6490-6673-combinatie/product_info.php/products_id/1708
Cumps


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2012 às 14:26)

geoair.pt disse:


> Também há este site holandês: http://www.weerstationkopen.nl ; do que tenho visto é o site europeu com os preços mais em conta.
> Não vivêssemos entroikados, e mandava vir este pack de lá: http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/6450-6490-6673-combinatie/product_info.php/products_id/1708
> Cumps



Mesmo bom este site em termos de preços  a Davis Vantage Vue por 335 euros 

E ainda por cima, os custos de envio rondam apenas os 20 euros segundo o próprio site:

Shipping costs for most EU countries € 19.95 per shipment. Please contact us for exact prices.

Mesmo que seja 25 euros o custo de envio já se consegue a estação por 360 euros mais ou menos coisa. Tendo em conta que já vi esta estação noutros sites, e atenção sem o preço dos portes incluído no preço apresentado nos mesmos, a quase 500 euros, porra bem bom este site, geoair.pt...


----------



## geoair.pt (29 Dez 2012 às 14:38)

Mas atenção, vê bem se esse preço inclui a consola, porque eles têm diferentes ofertas para a vue


----------



## Lightning (29 Dez 2012 às 21:09)

geoair.pt disse:


> Mas atenção, vê bem se esse preço inclui a consola, porque eles têm diferentes ofertas para a vue



Estive a ver e a consola está incluída no preço. Bem bom.  

Davis Vantage Vue. Compact wireless weather station for measuring temperature, humidity, precipitation (0.2 mm) and wind (every 2.5 seconds) Absolutely faultless data transfer at 868 MHz to 300 m (100 m practically)

Also read in Beaufort!

    including shipping (bank-prepay) and include all batteries
*    including console / display*
    including English manual for operation display
    including English installation manual
    24 months warranty
    size display, including antenna (HxWxD): 17.5 x 19.5 x 7.5 cm


----------



## geoair.pt (29 Dez 2012 às 21:39)

Se me permites a minha opinião pessoal, junta mais uns trocos e manda vir com o weatherlink junto, acabas por poupar os portes. 
Não perdes nada em 'atirar o barro à parede' mandando um mail a perguntar se não fazem nenhum pack especial vue+weatherlink 
Cumps


----------



## jpmartins (25 Jan 2013 às 16:41)

Boa tarde

Só para partilhar a minha alegria, acabei de adquirir a minha Davis Vantage Pro2


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2013 às 18:08)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Só para partilhar a minha alegria, acabei de adquirir a minha Davis Vantage Pro2





Boa, depois queremos fotos.


----------



## jpmartins (26 Jan 2013 às 01:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Boa, depois queremos fotos.



Combinado


----------



## Estação SP (26 Jan 2013 às 10:46)

Depois temos de combinar algo para ver essa menina instalada 
Uma boa escolha, parabéns 

Cumprimentos


----------



## jpmartins (31 Jan 2013 às 17:32)

Olá,

Pessoal como já refeir adquiri uma Davis Vantage Pro2 e cria fazer uma instalação à altura da Estação
Queria deixar tudo pronto para quando chegasse fosse logo para o sitio, vou colocar um poste, que vai ficar a 4,5metros do chão e fazer uma cerca, etc.
O local ideial é o quintal, fica a cerca de 90 metros da casa e tem três paredes pelo meio. O meu problema é a recepção do sinal. Pessoal que está habituado a estas estações o que diz?


----------



## jpmartins (31 Jan 2013 às 17:32)

Temos que combinar isso.



Estação SP disse:


> Depois temos de combinar algo para ver essa menina instalada
> Uma boa escolha, parabéns
> 
> Cumprimentos


----------



## Adrix (2 Fev 2013 às 00:28)

Olá pessoal

Conhecem lojas fisicas onde se possam adquirir estações metereológicas?!

Já fui algumas, mas sem sorte


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2013 às 01:45)

jpmartins disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Pessoal como já refeir adquiri uma Davis Vantage Pro2 e cria fazer uma instalação à altura da Estação
> Queria deixar tudo pronto para quando chegasse fosse logo para o sitio, vou colocar um poste, que vai ficar a 4,5metros do chão e fazer uma cerca, etc.
> O local ideial é o quintal, fica a cerca de 90 metros da casa e tem três paredes pelo meio. O meu problema é a recepção do sinal. Pessoal que está habituado a estas estações o que diz?



A receção das Davis é impecável mesmo nos ambientes mais "hostis" pelo que sei.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Fev 2013 às 14:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> A receção das Davis é impecável mesmo nos ambientes mais "hostis" pelo que sei.



Obrigado SpiderVV oela tua resposta. Também é a ideia que tenho, mas vamos lá ver como se porta no local.
Chega Quarta-feira, estou ansioso.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2013 às 11:02)

Acabou de chegar a minha Davis Vantage Pro


----------



## HotSpot (6 Fev 2013 às 14:45)

jpmartins disse:


> Acabou de chegar a minha Davis Vantage Pro



Parabéns. 

Em principio não vais ter qualquer problema com a recepção.
Manutenção é limpares o pluviometro 2/3 vezes por ano e mudares a pilha a cada 2 anos.
A minha funciona desde Outubro de 2007 e zero dados perdidos. Plug and Play 

Alguma dúvida dispõe. Venham as fotos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2013 às 14:49)

Quanto te custou?


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Fev 2013 às 12:50)

Caros todos,

Sei que têm umas engenhocas todas "XPTO" para as medições mas não caiam para trás a rir.
Hoje colocaram na caixa do correio uma revistinha do LIDL que mostra uma "Estação Meteorológica/possibilidade de pendurar na parede/sensor sem fios com alcance 30m - medição temperatura interior/exterior, etc etc."  Marca AURIOL Custa 9.90€
Acho que vou comprar 
Que lhes parece?


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2013 às 13:03)

Quando comecei a fazer medições, algures em 2006, tinha algo ainda mais rudimentar, e safei-me bem. Desde que o sensor esteja instalado em boas condições, as medições deverão ser minimamente fiáveis. 

Também recebi essa revista, e tenciono adquirir, para ter no carro. Por vezes passo em zonas curiosas, principalmente em termos de inversão térmica, e tenho interesse em fazer algumas medições.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2013 às 13:13)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Caros todos,
> 
> Sei que têm umas engenhocas todas "XPTO" para as medições mas não caiam para trás a rir.
> Hoje colocaram na caixa do correio uma revistinha do LIDL que mostra uma "Estação Meteorológica/possibilidade de pendurar na parede/sensor sem fios com alcance 30m - medição temperatura interior/exterior, etc etc."  Marca AURIOL Custa 9.90€
> ...



Eu próprio também não tenho quaisquer aparelhos XPTO,portanto não vejo qualquer problema nessa questão.Falando da dita "estação meteorológica" deve ser boa (a medição de temperatura) mas tenta saber se memoriza os valores de temperatura mínimos e máximos, se assim for, parece-me bem.No entanto fui ao site do Lidl,e reparei que  dia 14 também estará á venda um termómetro muito barato e fiável,falo por experiência própria pois ha uns anos atrás tive alguns idênticos e sempre apresentaram valores próximos da realidade. O dito termómetro memoriza os valores mínimos e máximos,acho que vale a pena a compra.



Gilmet disse:


> Também recebi essa revista, e tenciono adquirir, para ter no carro. Por vezes passo em zonas curiosas, principalmente em termos de inversão térmica, e tenho interesse em fazer algumas medições.



Gilmet,o termómetro do dia 14 é muito mais pratico para esse efeito.
Por acaso,também tenciono comprar vários termómetros,talvez uns 6, para fazer medições em locais propícios a inversões térmicas.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2013 às 13:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Gilmet,o termómetro do dia 14 é muito mais pratico para esse efeito.



Esse termómetro não aparecia na revista, daí não o ter visto. Se houver cá na loja (de Mira-Sintra) também o vou adquirir!


----------



## jpmartins (7 Fev 2013 às 14:11)

A Davis já está no sitio a trabalhar, está nos testes finais, estou muito contente com os resultados.

O WEATHERLINK chega amanhã, sábado os dados já estarão online


----------



## lsalvador (7 Fev 2013 às 17:28)

jpmartins disse:


> A Davis já está no sitio a trabalhar, está nos testes finais, estou muito contente com os resultados.
> 
> O WEATHERLINK chega amanhã, sábado os dados já estarão online



Não tem nada a haver  força, cá esperamos os resultados.


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Fev 2013 às 18:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> parece-me bem
> 
> _*Gilmet*_ _tenciono adquirir, para ter no carro ._



OK estou convencida!
Tenho de arranjar tempo para lá ir. Vi na net e a morada do LIDL aqui perto é na Visconde Valmor. Chatos.
Bom, valerá certamente a pena


----------



## Geiras (7 Fev 2013 às 20:34)

Tou também a pensar em adquirir um sensor Auriol para medições em diferentes pontos da Quinta do Conde ou para quando for de férias


----------



## DaniFR (7 Fev 2013 às 21:44)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Caros todos,
> 
> Sei que têm umas engenhocas todas "XPTO" para as medições mas não caiam para trás a rir.
> Hoje colocaram na caixa do correio uma revistinha do LIDL que mostra uma "Estação Meteorológica/possibilidade de pendurar na parede/sensor sem fios com alcance 30m - medição temperatura interior/exterior, etc etc."  Marca AURIOL Custa 9.90€
> ...


Eu tenho essa estação e tem funcionado bem. Apesar do site não referir, a estação regista a temperatura máxima e mínima do dia. 
Pelo preço é excelente.


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Fev 2013 às 21:52)

Tem alguma veracidade na temperatura exterior, se estiver livre de obstaculos e com RS/abrigo


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Fev 2013 às 09:15)

filipe cunha disse:


> temperatura exterior, se estiver livre de obstaculos e com RS/abrigo



Espero que venha com instruções  Mas a maquina(zinha) é para pendurar dentro ou fora de casa? Posso pôr no jardim mas não se estragará com a humidade? Estava a pensar pendurar numa salinha de comer que tenho ao fundo da cozinha e que dá para o jardim. Onde é que é para pendurar a máquina? Já agora o que é RS/abrigo?


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2013 às 09:50)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Espero que venha com instruções  Mas a maquina(zinha) é para pendurar dentro ou fora de casa? Posso pôr no jardim mas não se estragará com a humidade? Estava a pensar pendurar numa salinha de comer que tenho ao fundo da cozinha e que dá para o jardim. Onde é que é para pendurar a máquina? Já agora o que é RS/abrigo?



A estação (a tal de 9€ e 90) é constituída por uma consola e um sensor. A consola fica dentro de casa e regista a temperatura interior, o sensor colocado no exterior comunica com a  consola por wireless transmitindo a temperatura exterior. À partida o sensor externo está preparado para resistir à humidade, desde que não esteja exageradamente exposto. Um RS (ou abrigo de radiação) é um instrumento indispensável para ter leituras fiáveis de temperatura, protegendo o mesmo da radiação difusa. Um sensor sem abrigo poderá ter influência nas temperaturas máximas de 1 a 2ºC se colocado à sombra (sendo neste caso apenas um indicador aproximado da temperatura medida)  e pode atingir facilmente as dezenas de ºC de erro se colocado directamente ao sol. Mais informações sobre RS's em:


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...iation-shield-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo-729.html


----------



## jpmartins (9 Fev 2013 às 03:49)

jpmartins disse:


> Acabou de chegar a minha Davis Vantage Pro



Já está online
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA88


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Fev 2013 às 01:43)

Estou a pensar adquirir uma estação metereológica simples, daquelas com sensor exterior (como a do Lidl aqui referida). Dei uma vista de olhos na amazon e noutros sites mas fiquei sem perceber quais as melhores opções. Alguém tem, ou conheça, alguma que me recomende? O meu orçamento é no máximo 50€.
Obrigado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2013 às 13:39)

Por aqui já adquiri a minha Auriol esta manhã no Lidl,já está sicronizada entre eles,agora é só colocar no RS no exterior ....mais logo .


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2013 às 14:05)

jpmartins disse:


> Já está online
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA88



Parabéns pela bela estação!
Agora é só desfrutar dos dados registados!
Já tens fotos da instalação?


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Fev 2013 às 20:55)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui já adquiri a minha Auriol esta manhã no Lidl,já está sicronizada entre eles,agora é só colocar no RS no exterior ....mais logo .




Boas
E então vale a pena?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2013 às 21:04)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> E então vale a pena?



Por enquanto...tudo bem .


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Fev 2013 às 21:06)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por enquanto...tudo bem .




Amanhã sou capaz de a comprar, pois tambem acho que tem despertador


----------



## jpmartins (12 Fev 2013 às 16:02)

ecobcg disse:


> Parabéns pela bela estação!
> Agora é só desfrutar dos dados registados!
> Já tens fotos da instalação?



A estação ainda não está no local, possivelmente só no verão é que vou ter tempo para fazer a vedação, tenho medo que roubem. Por aqui tudo o que tem painel de solar por mais pequeno que seja é roubado . Mas já estou em negociação com um poste em madeira com 6 metros.

Por agora está instalada onde é possível, segue algumas fotos. A ISS está a 1,50m do telhado. O anemómetro decidi colocar na antena.


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Fev 2013 às 20:09)

filipe cunha disse:


> Amanhã sou capaz de a comprar, pois tambem acho que tem despertador



Boas
Lá fui ao lidl e comprei.
Tenho a dizer que é bem boa, mal meti pilhas apanhou logo o DCF, boa comunicação entre os sensores, dentro do mesmo compartimento os sensores dão a mesma temperatura....
E tem despertador


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Fev 2013 às 13:21)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui já adquiri a minha Auriol



Eu acabei de comprar. Logo à noite ou amanhã vou experimentar. 

p.s. Lá em casa já critiraram porque não mede a pressão nem a humidade. São uns cinzentos. Acho que estão é com inveja do meu entusiasmo


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2013 às 23:27)

Amanha nas Lojas Lidl,estará à venda este  termómetro Auriol.


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Fev 2013 às 09:30)

*filipe cunha* _mal meti pilhas apanhou logo o DCF_

Bom dia,

A minha Estação funciona lindamente. Tb mal meti as pinhas e dentro em pouco já estava a funcionar. Está colocada no r/c à janela de uma sala de refeições que tenho junto ao meu pequeno jardim. O sensor está lá fora em cima da mesa do jardim até decidir onde o penduro definitivamente pois já se nota que há disparidade nos valores da temperatura. Tenho mais 1,6ºC do que na realidade estão em Lisboa. Acho que vou esperimentar pendurar numa árvore ou até num dos paus do Brasil que cá tenho. Vai por tentativas 



jonas_87 disse:


> termómetro Auriol[/COLOR][/URL].



Para já não compro mais nada pois a Dnª. Auriol resolver tocar o despertador à meia-noite quando já estava toda gente a iniciar o sono. "O que é isto??" perguntavam todos "chateados". Eu fui lá logo ao extremo oposto da casa (o som não era alto mas como é electrónico fazia eco no chão de pedra e vidro da janela) e tirei a pilha para dirimir a confusão,respondendo "não é nada, já está resolvido" 
Vou dar um tempo para ver se me ajudam a escolher o local adequado para o sensor e depois vou devagar, devagarinho comprando todo o equipamento


----------



## Rachie (14 Fev 2013 às 10:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Amanha nas Lojas Lidl,estará à venda este  termómetro Auriol.



Alguém sabe se este termómetro também regista as temperaturas mínima e máxima?

Já pensei comprar uma das estações que estão à venda na Ale-Hop, que também registam a humidade, mas não sei se serão fiáveis. :|


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2013 às 12:27)

Rachie disse:


> Alguém sabe se este termómetro também regista as temperaturas mínima e máxima?



Sim regista,comprei agora mesmo vários termómetros.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2013 às 13:08)

Adquiri agora um desses termómetros portáteis. Reformulando a ideia original, este sim, ficará instalado no carro, e o outro (de dia 11) ficará de reserva, para alguma eventualidade ou viagem. 

PS: Liguei agora o sensor, e a velocidade de actualização dos dados é impressionante. Assim dá jeito!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2013 às 13:13)

Gilmet disse:


> PS: Liguei agora o sensor, e a velocidade de actualização dos dados é impressionante. Assim dá jeito!



Exactamente, por isso é que prefiro este termómetro em vez do outro de dia 11.
Comprei 8  com os sensores devidamente protegidos, vai ser bom para registar mínimas em vários pontos.


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Fev 2013 às 13:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> é que prefiro este termómetro Comprei 8



Já estou a ficar enervada. Afinal quanto custa esse termómetro? Ainda largo esta papelada toda a cheirar a teias de aranha e ... estou aqui estou no LIDL (e levo um deles para a Ericeira  )


----------



## Rachie (14 Fev 2013 às 14:13)

Boa pessoal, obrigada pela informação. Quando sair do trabalho vou direitinha ao LIDL  finalmente vou ter uma "quase-estação"


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2013 às 16:27)

Não sei se a hei-de comprar, tenho a minha estação meteorológica La Crosse Technology ws9135, ando a pensar comprar uma estação como deve ser que inclua anemómetro, pluviómetro, esse tipo de aparelhos. Mas continuando, a minha estação meteorológica não está programada para registar as décimas dos graus assim sendo, por exemplo assim que chega aos 5.9ºc a minha estação acusa a temperatura mínima de 5ºc. Só por este motivo é que ainda posso ir comprar, mas também se não pensar depressa, vai-se esgotar


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2013 às 16:30)

Mas afinal, está à venda um termómetro, ou estação com transmissor e temperaturas??


----------



## Rachie (14 Fev 2013 às 16:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas afinal, está à venda um termómetro, ou estação com transmissor e temperaturas??



No dia 11 puseram à venda uma estação, mas pelo que percebi só mede temperaturas (interior e exterior). Hoje puseram à venda um termómetro portátil que faz exactamente o mesmo e é mais barato. Eu como ainda não tenho aparelho nenhum vou começar pelo termómetro e quando conseguir juntar os restos dos duodecimos  compro uma estação à séria


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2013 às 16:47)

Rachie disse:


> No dia 11 puseram à venda uma estação, mas pelo que percebi só mede temperaturas (interior e exterior). Hoje puseram à venda um termómetro portátil que faz exactamente o mesmo e é mais barato. Eu como ainda não tenho aparelho nenhum vou começar pelo termómetro e quando conseguir juntar os restos dos duodecimos  compro uma estação à séria



Ah ok, sabe eu adquiri um desses termómetros há 3 anos, mas em comparação com a temperatura da minha estação e de um outro termómetro meu, tinha sempre graus acima, depois entretanto trilhei-lhe o fio com a janela, e aí começou a funcionar pior, até que por último o fio se partiu. Fiquei com a sonda para recordação ... É um facto que o fio da sonda desse termómetro é muito fininho. Mas podia ter tido azar, e ele não vir muito bem programado. No entanto fiquei com má impressão desses aparelhos, mas isto é só o meu ponto de vista


----------



## Rachie (14 Fev 2013 às 16:50)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ah ok, sabe eu adquiri um desses termómetros à 3 anos, mas em comparação com a temperatura da minha estação e de um outro termómetro meu, tinha sempre graus acima, depois entretanto trilhei-lhe o fio com a janela, e aí começou a funcionar pior, até que por último o fio se partiu. Fiquei com a sonda para recordação ... É um facto que o fio da sonda desse termómetro é muito fininho. Mas podia ter tido azar, e ele não vir muito bem programado. No entanto fiquei com má impressão desses aparelhos, mas isto é só o meu ponto de vista



Vou esperar que tenham melhorado entretanto  de qualquer forma deve ser melhor que o termómetro que tenho agora, daqueles com mercurio, que parece não aumentar nem diminuir a temperatura. Acho que por 6€ vale a pena tentar  mas obrigada pelo feedback


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Fev 2013 às 17:12)

Na minha de 9,99€ com emissor via radio, coloquei o emissor no exterior com abrigo e funciona muito bem...não há cá fios.
Tem relogio via DCF e um bom despertador, por esse valor é dificil arranjar melhor.
Em relação à estação, dá uma media de 1ºC a mais, mas as condiçoes/abrigo são diferentes


----------



## Rachie (14 Fev 2013 às 19:51)

Bem, o tal termómetro já cá canta  Neste momento marca temperatura exterior 10.1º, sendo que a estação do Weather Underground mais próxima marca 11.0º. Nada mau tendo em conta que moro num último andar num local exposto ao vento.


----------



## Geiras (2 Mar 2013 às 02:01)

Alguém me sabe dizer se estes sensores Auriol de 5 euros se costumam vender frequentemente ou se é periodicamente?

Está-me a dar imenso jeito adquirir uns 2 ou 3 para testes aqui na vila


----------



## Thomar (2 Mar 2013 às 08:58)

Geiras disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se estes sensores Auriol de 5 euros se costumam vender frequentemente ou se é periodicamente?
> 
> Está-me a dar imenso jeito adquirir uns 2 ou 3 para testes aqui na vila



Procura no LIDL que tens na Quinta do Conde ou no de Azeitão porque nesta quarta-feira ainda haviam bastantes exemplares.


----------



## Geiras (2 Mar 2013 às 09:47)

Thomar disse:


> Procura no LIDL que tens na Quinta do Conde ou no de Azeitão porque nesta quarta-feira ainda haviam bastantes exemplares.



Tenho de ir ver então, obrigado


----------



## Rachie (5 Mar 2013 às 19:48)

Após várias tentativas para captar as temperaturas reais, inspirei-me noutro post aqui do Forum e criei este RS para o sensor da minha Auriol 
Não sei se vai resultar, mas antes estava colado à parede, pelo que não será pior 

Comprei um copo de plástico branco rígido e furei-o com um prego quente para o ar circular.





Prendi o sensor ao topo (deixando um espaço) com linha, que penso eu não conduzirá temperatura 





De forma a evitar que o sensor ande a bater no copo com o vento que faz nesta terra  prendi o fio ao copo com arame.





Por fim coloquei o copo no suporte da corda da roupa e prendi com abraçadeiras para não voar 





Para já a temperatura registada é semelhante às estações vizinhas


----------



## Trovão Almada (8 Mar 2013 às 13:00)

Pessoal estou a pensar comprar esta estaçao TFA 35.1077  . agradecia que me aconselhassem se e uma estaçao que valha a pena.


----------



## Werk_AG (11 Mar 2013 às 22:32)

Pelas imagens que consegui ver, essa estação não informa sobre a direcção do vento, algo que me parece importante.


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Mar 2013 às 22:15)

Werk_AG disse:


> Pelas imagens que consegui ver, essa estação não informa sobre a direcção do vento, algo que me parece importante.



não informa, nem sequer mede! reparem nos sensores!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2013 às 20:24)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui já adquiri a minha Auriol esta manhã no Lidl,já está sicronizada entre eles,agora é só colocar no RS no exterior ....mais logo .



A estação Auriol...já foi para os anjinhos ,o sensor exterior,perdeu o pio ,deixou de comunicar com a estação,vim agora do Lidl,com os 10 euros no bolso ,fizemos troca.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Mar 2013 às 22:31)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> A estação Auriol...já foi para os anjinhos ,o sensor exterior,perdeu o pio ,deixou de comunicar com a estação,vim agora do Lidl,com os 10 euros no bolso ,fizemos troca.


Não estava avariada, simplesmente perdeu o sinal. Bastava carregares no botão de procurar para a consola voltar a receber dados do sensor, ou então tirar as pilhas e voltar a pôr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2013 às 12:26)

DaniFR disse:


> Não estava avariada, simplesmente perdeu o sinal. Bastava carregares no botão de procurar para a consola voltar a receber dados do sensor, ou então tirar as pilhas e voltar a pôr.



Nenhuma delas resultou,foram feitas várias vezes,o led vermelho nem acendia,abri o sensor e visto há lupa na placa,vi que aquilo trazia defeito de montagem,nos últimos 15 dias perdeu o sinal por 2 vezes,há terceira morreu .


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Abr 2013 às 02:22)

Existe alguma loja em Lisboa que venda estações meteorológicas?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2013 às 02:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Existe alguma loja em Lisboa que venda estações meteorológicas?



Grandes superficies, como a Media Markt, Leroy Merlin até mesmo Worten e muitas pela net.


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2013 às 03:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Grandes superficies, como a Media Markt, Leroy Merlin até mesmo Worten e muitas pela net.



Só que não são completas, creio.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Abr 2013 às 13:19)

DaniFR disse:


> Não estava avariada, simplesmente perdeu o sinal. Bastava carregares no botão de procurar para a consola voltar a receber dados do sensor, ou então tirar as pilhas e voltar a pôr.



Por acaso estou muito contente com a minha, nunca perdeu o sinal e tem um DCF espetacular


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Abr 2013 às 18:53)

Bom, dentro de dias irei encomendar uma estação meteorológica com valores até 150 euros. Agora qual ? Preciso de opiniões ! 

Obrigado


----------



## blade (10 Jul 2013 às 19:27)

Pessoal podiam me recomendar uma estaçãozinha ^.^ a rondar os 50 euros de boa qualidade e um lugar onde se pode comprar em Lisboa e alguém que possa vir ensinar era do melhor


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2013 às 19:41)

blade disse:


> Pessoal podiam me recomendar uma estaçãozinha ^.^ a rondar os 50 euros de boa qualidade e um lugar onde se pode comprar em Lisboa e alguém que possa vir ensinar era do melhor



Passa pela media mark e leroy merlin e até mesmo worten e vê o que há por lá.


----------



## blade (10 Jul 2013 às 19:50)

Eu sou pato depois compro lixo que nem deve ser compatível 
Ao menos indica algum modelo


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jul 2013 às 02:35)

blade disse:


> Eu sou pato depois compro lixo que nem deve ser compatível
> Ao menos indica algum modelo



Com esses valores pode também dar uma vista de olhos nas 3 estações da Decathlon, foi lá que eu comprei a minha, na altura era a mais barata de entre duas. Dê uma olhadela neste site http://www.decathlon.pt/PT/estacao-meteorologica-ws-9251-217796303/ Entretanto eles têm em loja uma outra estação da La Crosse Techonology. Não sei se estas estações estão disponíveis em todas as lojas de Lisboa da Decathlon, mas na Decathlon da Amadora certamente têm. Aviso já que a estação ESTAÇÃO METEO WS 9135, que é a minha, não faz registos das décimas da máxima e de mínima, ou seja se a mínima for 4,5ºc a estação diz que a temperatura mínima foi 4ºc.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jul 2013 às 02:36)

Ando a pesquisar várias estações, e surgiram-me dúvidas. A Davis tem quantos tipos de estações? No site, só encontro duas estações. Entretanto gostava de saber se existe alguma estação que já traga radiation shield, não encontro nenhuma, e se não houver vai ser um azar dos azares pois a minha casa é uma eira, no local onde talvez eu fosse instalar a estação. Iria ficar muito caro a estação mais o radiation shield. Procuro uma estação que tivesse ligação ao PC, e os novos pluviómetros. A nível de preço é que não sei bem quanto quero gastar mas também não queria uma estação que fosse caríssima. Não sei qual será a melhor marca, nem por que parâmetros me hei de regular. Estou perdido, e precisava da vossa experiência e opiniões Obrigado pela atenção


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Jul 2013 às 09:30)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ando a pesquisar várias estações, e surgiram-me dúvidas. A Davis tem quantos tipos de estações? No site, só encontro duas estações. Entretanto gostava de saber se existe alguma estação que já traga radiation shield, não encontro nenhuma, ...(



Mr. Neves,
nem sei como começar. Que eu saiba, todas as Davis vêm com um radiation shield !  
Há depois um outro shield que é vendido à parte, que a Davis tem todas as peças e acessórios imagináveis para as estações

A Davis tem  2 grandes tipo de estação: a vue e a pro.
Na vue, tens todos os sensores juntos e o local de montagem é tramado. No teu caso o melhor seria o telhado... talvez.
O problema é que o anemometro deve estar a 10m de altura e o sensor de temperatura amenos de 2 metros. Logo ou um ou outro ficam menos bem.
Pelo que li a vue funciona tão bem como a pro em termos de wireless.

a pro tem os sensores separados e podes adicionar os sensores que quiseres. É mais cara. Mas evita o problema da vue: colocar os sensores todos num mastro no topo de um telhado ou coisa que o valha. Faz-me confusão meter aquela massa toda lá em cima.

Há outras marcas, muito mais baratas que já vêm com radiation shield mas não são satisfatórios (na minha opinião).

Bom estudo,

Bernardino


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jul 2013 às 16:14)

c.bernardino disse:


> Mr. Neves,
> nem sei como começar. Que eu saiba, todas as Davis vêm com um radiation shield !
> Há depois um outro shield que é vendido à parte, que a Davis tem todas as peças e acessórios imagináveis para as estações
> 
> ...



Desde já lhe agradeço os esclarecimentos. Mas no caso de eu instalar a estação no telhado qual dos dois tipos era mais fiável? A minha casa tem um pátio de paralelos, e pequenos canteiros com árvores bastante altas. Por isso o telhado deve ser a melhor opção. As medidas dos 10m e 2m que referiu em cima são em relação ao solo?


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Jul 2013 às 20:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Desde já lhe agradeço os esclarecimentos. Mas no caso de eu instalar a estação no telhado qual dos dois tipos era mais fiável? A minha casa tem um pátio de paralelos, e pequenos canteiros com árvores bastante altas. Por isso o telhado deve ser a melhor opção. As medidas dos 10m e 2m que referiu em cima são em relação ao solo?



sim, sempre medido relativamente ao nível do *solo*.

No meu caso o sensor de temperatura está a 1,5 -1,6 m.

se optar pela vue... onde a colocar? é uma escolha meio desagradável.
Eu optaria pelo telhado pois com as árvores em volta vai marcar uma confusão danada e não dá nada de jeito em termos de dados de qualidade de vento.
Eu iria pelo telhado.
Não se esqueça de um mastro bem forte e colocar fios/cabos de aço a espiar o mastro.

em termos de fiabilidade...Davis , é Davis e é de qualidade. Vue ou pro.
Apesar disso eu lembro-me de ter lido qq coisa menos boa aqui no forum sobre as vue. Nada de grave mas havia um problema.... se calhar era só a junção de anemometro e termometro.

é pesquisar.

A pro é muiiito boa, posso afiançar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jul 2013 às 00:47)

c.bernardino disse:


> sim, sempre medido relativamente ao nível do *solo*.
> 
> No meu caso o sensor de temperatura está a 1,5 -1,6 m.
> 
> ...



Pois, de facto tinha já pensado nisso. Mas, se eu instalar a estação no telhado já não vou ter em referência as medidas em relação ao solo, mas sim em relação ao chão, isso terá importância na recolha dados? Eu tenho uma pequena varanda no telhado, pena é estar a sul da casa, e já li aqui no fórum que a estação deve estar a norte. Outro assunto que li é que existem uns novos pluviómetros, que são mais precisos na recolha de água, e as estações ainda trazem os antigos. Eu gostava de investir em algo atualizado mas parece ser difícil. Só por curiosidade que estação é a sua?


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Jul 2013 às 09:46)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois, de facto tinha já pensado nisso. Mas, se eu instalar a estação no telhado já não vou ter em referência as medidas em relação ao solo, mas sim em relação ao chão, isso terá importância na recolha dados? Eu tenho uma pequena varanda no telhado, pena é estar a sul da casa, e já li aqui no fórum que a estação deve estar a norte. Outro assunto que li é que existem uns novos pluviómetros, que são mais precisos na recolha de água, e as estações ainda trazem os antigos. Eu gostava de investir em algo atualizado mas parece ser difícil. Só por curiosidade que estação é a sua?



No final dos meus posts tens um link que te mostra imagens da minha estação.
É uma Davis Pro 2 wireless.

A estação estar a norte da casa? para mim ela não deve estar nem a norte, nem a sul! Deve estar afastada da casa e longe de paredes. 

Eu já tive 3 estações (dignas desse nome), logo 3 pluviometros... o melhor é o da Davis, de longe. Por 2 motivos...

1- dimensões e geometria. Boa área de coleção de água e e paredes inclinadas que fazem o escoar da água ser eficaz.
2- o mecanismo de báscula tem um excelente aspeto, robusto e que não encrava facilmente

eu, entre as duas aconselhava a davis pro 2. Por várias razões.
1) possibilita a colocação de sensores mais próximo da posição ideal.
2) o pluviometro tem maior área de coleção e tem uma geometria melhor.... o da vue tem de ser muito mais pequeno .
3) a pro2 evita colocar aquele peso e massa em cima do telhado... imagina a meio do inverno teres de substituir a pilha (!) a meio de uma tempestade ou com gelo. Deve ser lixado.
4) com a pro 2 ficas com a sensação de ter uma coisa muito boa e não com o meio termo. A vue é uma solução de compromisso e como em todos os compromissos ... há sacrificios.

http://image.forumcommunity.it/3/3/0/5/3/7/1329690965.jpg
compara os tamanhos e geometrias dos 2 pluviometros 

há 2 contras na pro2
A) preço mais elevado.
B) a ligação entre o anemometro e o pluviometro+termom de exterior é feito por cabo (igual ao do telefone, muito facil de meter extensões) mas esse cabo pode dificultar a vida. ISto varia de pessoa para pessoa e de casa para casa.

ACho estranho só eu estar a responder.
Há pessoas que têm outras experiências. da PCE, por exemplo.

A PCE é outra solução de compromisso muito interessante e muito mais económica. Se calhar é menos fiável no wireless e o material dura menos anos. Chinese. Mas funciona.
Eu já tive uma estação de marca conhecida e deu-me muito mais chatice que as PCE aqui do burgo.

a Davis VUE é material para durar muito mais anos. Tenho informações de uma camarada que o wireless é muito bom (como na pro2).

A pro2 é mais cara... foi a opção que fiz há mais de 2 anos e estou muito satisfeito.

Junto envio um comparativo.

http://ambientweather.wikispaces.com/Weather+Station+Comparison+Guide

boa escolha,


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jul 2013 às 22:15)

c.bernardino disse:


> No final dos meus posts tens um link que te mostra imagens da minha estação.
> É uma Davis Pro 2 wireless.
> 
> A estação estar a norte da casa? para mim ela não deve estar nem a norte, nem a sul! Deve estar afastada da casa e longe de paredes.
> ...



Muito brigado pela ajuda, e pela atenção. Espero não o estar a aborrecer com as minhas perguntas, mas ninguém me tem dado opiniões e esclarecido questões senão o senhor. Bom existem duas estações Pro 2 no site da Davis uma mais barata que a outra, assim sendo tem a Cabled Vantage Pro2™ with Standard Radiation Shield (mais barata) e a Wireless Vantage Pro2™ with Standard Radiation Shield (mais cara). Penso que a estação que falou, é a cabeada correto? Referiu em cima que o anemómetro, pluviómetro e termo-higrómetro estão ligados por cabo, contudo esse cabo tem de se ligar ao monitor de dados? Se assim for, terei que fazer uma análise à casa para ver onde posso passar o fio. Contudo apesar de uma ser por fios e outra sem o material é igual, não é? No caso de eu instalar a estação no telhado que é o mais certo, deverei então arranjar um mastro com 10 metros e colocar lá no topo o anemómetro e a 1,5 metros o termo-higrómetro, correto? Ou deverei fazer de outra forma? Tenho aqui ainda duas questões e sei que posso estar agora a abusar da sua boa vontade e disposição e por isso peço desculpa, mas como é que estas estações estão equipadas ao nível da ligação ao computador, que funcionalidades trazem, vejo aí estações que acho que até fazem gráficos através da recolha de dados. Entretanto, se eu optar pela Davis terei que fazer uma encomenda ao Estados Unidos penso eu, porque não vejo grandes lojas pelo país. Neste caso como funcionam as taxas, portes de envio e as alfândegas? Peço-lhe desculpa pelo incómodo, agradeço-lhe a ajuda. Resto de boa noite


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Jul 2013 às 22:40)

Ok, vamos por pontos... assim fica mais fácil de ler.

- Seja modelo wireless ou por cabo a qualidade do material é a mesma.

- os modelos por cabo são preferíveis (por um lado), porque, garantidamente não têm perdas de sinal e não estão sujeitos à falta de pilhas no emissor exterior... imagina numa noite de gelo, com record de temp negativas ... faltar a pilha do emissor exterior.... (com o frio as pilhas... puuuf). Tá bem que usamos pilhas de lítio, que se portam bem com o frio mas mesmo assim...

- por outro lado o wireless da davis é muito bom quase nunca falha.

- nos 2 modelos wireless e não wireless a ligação entre o anemometro e o pluviometro+termometro+emissor wireless é por cabo. Apesar de se poder comprar um retransmissor mas fica caríssimo.
(penso que o Hotspot é que sabia disto)

- eu comprei a minha Davis na UE, numa loja holandesa. http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/weerstations/davis/index.php/cPath/41_46
foram muito sérios. E fizeram o favor de me instalar a ultima versão do firmware para vir tudo au point.

Se pesquisares aqui no forum há mais pessoas que compraram nesse site.

-Comprar nos USA pode sair mais barato. Tens inconvenientes. Eu tive uma experiência de desalfandegar e... não gostei. pelo menos o IVA pagas e ainda pagas uma catrefada de taxas, umas pequenas outras mais cheias. Não me recordo ao certo. mete entre 25 a 40% por cima do preço, mas não me responsabilizo por este valor.

- Atenção que as estações USA vêm com o pluviometro calibrado em polegadas e não em milimetros. Há uma pecinha que depois tens de comprar para resolver isso...

- tu precisas de garantir o modelo exato que queres, e não te esqueças que precisas do weatherlink data logger. Há uns modelos mais baratos que não têm isso ... e isso é essencial. Antes havia modelos USB e porta série... se calhar agora é tudo USB.

- o mastro onde tenho o meu anemometro tem uns 7 metros. Se puderes meter 10m melhor.

- software  não te preocupes que as davis trazem, com o weather link, um bom software de aquisição de dados que faz os gráficos, resumos mensais, anuais, estatisticas, etc.

- compres, onde comprares, por mail refere claramente que queres a estação pronta a ligar ao pc para te darem o modelo certo... senão ficas com a estação, sensores e tudo e não consegues descarregar para o teu PC.

Não te preocupes... chateia. Eu ajudo na medida do possível. 
Faço o que me fizeram a mim.
Aqui no forum vários camaradas, incluindo o hotspot, deram um apoio impec... os camaradas e o google.

estrei por cá.

Bernardino


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Jul 2013 às 22:51)

Alto lá.

Há uma novidade.

Uma loja portuguesa está a vender Davis.

http://www.bs-astro.com/pt/loja/meteorologia/davis-instruments

é uma loja onde já comprei várias coisas, quer de astronomia, quer de meteorologia e são MUITO sérios. Os preços é que... gluppp. Eles devem estar entalados com o importador português....

a bs-astro é uma loja séria de pessoas que são, também, apaixonadas por estes temas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jul 2013 às 18:48)

Boa tarde! Desde já lhe volto a agradecer o apoio.

 Então é melhor optar pela estação por cabo não é? Mas continuo com uma dúvida, com esta estação vou ter de ligar algum cabo ao monitor dos dados?

Disse em cima que os pluviómetros americanos mostram os resultados em polegadas, mas na Europa já vem em milímetros, ou tenho que comprar sempre essa tal peça, que desconheço e não sei onde comprar?

Entretanto referiu em cima a atualização do firmware e do weatherlink data logger, estes nomes são os programas de computador ou estou enganado? A propósito, pensava que todas as estações traziam programas para o pc, não sabia que existiam subtipos de estações

Bom, isto é uma compra bastante complicada e dispendiosa, não sei o que será mais baato se é mandar do U.S.A, se é comprar nos paises Europa ou até cá em Portugal, onde encontrei uma outra loja no Porto, mas não sei o que vende ao nível dos tipos estações e preços, no site deles só diz que são agentes da Davis e da La Crosse Technology. O site a que me refiro é este: http://www.germanolopes.com/estacoes-metereologica.html

Penso que a compra da estação vai ser talvez um sonho de momento, pena, mas logo vejo.


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Jul 2013 às 23:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde! Desde já lhe volto a agradecer o apoio.
> 
> Então é melhor optar pela estação por cabo não é? Mas continuo com uma dúvida, com esta estação vou ter de ligar algum cabo ao monitor dos dados?
> 
> ...



se não comprares  a versão wireless terás de ligar um cabo que vem do termometro até à consola (o que chamas monitor de dados?).
depois há um cabo, com um aparelhinho, que liga a consola ao teu pc.... e é isto que é o weatherlink.

se comprares a estação na holanda ou em portugal já vem tudo em milimetros e não tens de te chatear.

Eu comprei no site holandÊs que te mandei qui. Foi tudo direto... muito rápido a montar e funcionou à primeira.

cps

Bernardino


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jul 2013 às 00:24)

c.bernardino disse:


> se não comprares  a versão wireless terás de ligar um cabo que vem do termometro até à consola (o que chamas monitor de dados?).
> depois há um cabo, com um aparelhinho, que liga a consola ao teu pc.... e é isto que é o weatherlink.
> 
> se comprares a estação na holanda ou em portugal já vem tudo em milimetros e não tens de te chatear.
> ...



Boa noite!
O monitor de dados é a consola que falou em cima  Pois até já tenho visto programas de estações que funcionam através de algo semelhante a uma pen, não sei se será o caso. O firmware que lhe instalaram na Holanda é um programa mais recente, ou estou equivocado?

Sabe-me dizer se o cabo que liga o termómetro à consola já vem incluído na estação? A comprar será esta estação por cabo que fica mais barata, mas terei que fazer o sacrifício e estudo do sítio por onde o cabo vai passar.  

Uma outra questão semelhante à de cima: os programas de computador da estação são pagos à parte se eu os quiser, ou já são incluídos na estação sem qualquer custo adicional?

Obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Jul 2013 às 09:58)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite!
> O monitor de dados é a consola que falou em cima  Pois até já tenho visto programas de estações que funcionam através de algo semelhante a uma pen, não sei se será o caso. O firmware que lhe instalaram na Holanda é um programa mais recente, ou estou equivocado?
> 
> Sabe-me dizer se o cabo que liga o termómetro à consola já vem incluído na estação? A comprar será esta estação por cabo que fica mais barata, mas terei que fazer o sacrifício e estudo do sítio por onde o cabo vai passar.
> ...



Mr. Neves,

O programa que uso vem com a estação e não se paga nada extra.
É um software catita.

Sobre firmware
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firmware

o firmware é uma espécie de programação de hardware, ou seja.... por exemplo eu tenho um relogio digital, com cronometro, data, etc... aqui está programado lá dentro, na própria eletrónica. A isso chama-se firmware.
Por vezes há maus funcionamentos da eletrónica (que por vezes se passa) por causa de um firmware ainda pouco amadurecido, por isso os fabricantes vão disponibilizando atualizações on-line.... e depois apartir dai podes atualizar o teu hardware. 
Para pessoas sem experiência pode causar taquicárdia.
Eu aprendi o que era firmware por causa do meu hobbie principal: astronomia.

Se comprares uma Davis, nesta fase, não te preocupes muito com o firmware. São produtos amadurecidos. Principalmente a pro2.

A escolha de uma* estação que funcione por cabos tem vantagens!* para além de ser mais barata.

Eu ainda ponderei essa hipótese mas tenho paredes de pedra com 80 cm de espessura e outros obstáculos.

Numa casa normal, um berbequim resolve e ficas muito bem servido.
Para ser honesto não sei o que vem nessa estação mas acredito que venha com umas dezenas de m de cabo... senão esse cabo tb deve ser barato.

http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/6152.../1522?osCsid=186640154cad20507f7852dc222bf911

manda um mail e pergunta .
não te esqueças que para além disto precisas do datalogger (149 euros).

vai dando notícias


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2013 às 14:19)

c.bernardino disse:


> umas dezenas de m de cabo... senão esse cabo tb deve ser barato.



Vem com 30m de cabo. Ter uma estação com cabo implica mesmo ter boas condições e distância suficiente para o ter, portanto considerar muito bem esses factores antes de se escolher uma estação com cabo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jul 2013 às 16:16)

c.bernardino disse:


> Mr. Neves,
> 
> O programa que uso vem com a estação e não se paga nada extra.
> É um software catita.
> ...



Muito boa tarde! Agradeço o excelente apoio o dado até agora!

Então mas o datalogger não vinha já com o weatherlink no pacote da estação?  Qual é a função do datalogger? ligar a estação ao computador? 

A adquirir essa peça talvez fosse posteriormente, feitas as contas só com mais de 600 euros é que trago tudo para casa. De facto não fica barato. Não sei, vou ver o que têm oregon para comparar, mas não tendo radiation shield não sei se vale a pena. Eu já me convenci que realmente as estações Davis são muito boas, mas a nível de preços...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2013 às 16:29)

O datalogger é um pequeno dispositivo que liga à estação e por sua vez permite que a ligues ao computador e tenhas os dados lá para meter por exemplo na Net.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jul 2013 às 16:43)

SpiderVV disse:


> O datalogger é um pequeno dispositivo que liga à estação e por sua vez permite que a ligues ao computador e tenhas os dados lá para meter por exemplo na Net.



Obrigado pela resposta!
Sabem dizer-me se estação wireless, já traz o datalogger incluído? Estive a ver mas não encontrei a informação. Pois já vi que ter o weatherlink sem datalogger não vale a pena


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2013 às 16:45)

Há Davis em certas lojas (seja cabo ou wireless) que já trazem o datalogger incluido, mas são mais caras. Nessa loja holandesa por acaso não vejo nenhuma que mencione trazer já o datalogger no mesmo pacote.


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Jul 2013 às 16:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Há Davis em certas lojas (seja cabo ou wireless) que já trazem o datalogger incluido, mas são mais caras. Nessa loja holandesa por acaso não vejo nenhuma que mencione trazer já o datalogger no mesmo pacote.



eu comprei nesta loja. 
comprar-se o data logger À  parte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jul 2013 às 21:35)

c.bernardino disse:


> eu comprei nesta loja.
> comprar-se o data logger À  parte.



Ao nível dos portes de envio, são muito caros da Holanda para cá? Gostava de fazer contas, para determinar o dinheiro que tenho de ter. Só a estação mais o datalogger já dá 594 euros, mais os portes não sei como fica. 

Uma outra coisa que achei estranho, onde é que vem o barómetro da estação, só ouço falar em pluviómetro, anemómetro e termo-higrómetro, mas no barómetro nem por isso?


----------



## vitamos (21 Jul 2013 às 23:59)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Uma outra coisa que achei estranho, onde é que vem o barómetro da estação, só ouço falar em pluviómetro, anemómetro e termo-higrómetro, mas no barómetro nem por isso?



O barómetro está integrado na consola da estação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jul 2013 às 01:27)

vitamos disse:


> O barómetro está integrado na consola da estação.



Mas se o barómetro está na consola, que está dentro de casa, como mede a pressão?


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jul 2013 às 02:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas se o barómetro está na consola, que está dentro de casa, como mede a pressão?



A menos que haja uma valente explosão ou o ar seja removido, não existe diferença notável entre a pressão dentro e fora da habitação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Jul 2013 às 02:10)

Gilmet disse:


> A menos que haja uma valente explosão ou o ar seja removido, não existe diferença notável entre a pressão dentro e fora da habitação.



Bom, de facto já tinha ouvido falar que a pressão exterior ou interior eram iguais, mas não liguei muito ,contudo se estivesse lá fora talvez fosse mais certeiro e mais rápido. Não percebo o porquê de não vir o barómetro lá fora afinal já temos que pôr tanta coisa no mastro seria só mais uma.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jul 2013 às 02:29)

O sensor barométrico que vem incluído na consola é extremamente pequeno e está directamente ligado ao circuito interno. Algo semelhante a estes componentes.










Mesmo que assim não fosse, é preciso pensar que em produções de larga escala, quanto mais simples for o equipamento, melhor.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Jul 2013 às 08:40)

Boas

Daqui a pouco estás a comprar uma PCE


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jul 2013 às 21:13)

Boa noite! Agradeço o vosso apoio até ao momento. Contudo como perguntei em cima gostaria de saber se da tal loja da Holanda (esta: http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/index.php?osCsid=30e92859eeabc007c30553faff5e7ff3) se pagam portes de envio e se são muito caros.

Obrigado pela atenção!


----------



## lsalvador (23 Jul 2013 às 21:23)

Pelo tradutor do Google 

"Como o ideal?

Você colocar uma ordem com a gente. Na saída a ordem que você pode especificar que você quer pagar com ideal. Clique no botão de pagamento ideal e selecionar o seu banco. Em seguida, será encaminhado para o seu próprio banco onde a ordem de pagamento está pronto para você. Você será solicitado pelo seu banco alguns detalhes para preencher e autorizar o pagamento. O valor é debitado diretamente da sua conta e somos informados de que a ordem é pago.

NOTA: Mantenha o seu cartão de débito e qualquer identificação - e.dentifier ABN AMRO, Rabobank Aleatório Reader ou GSM para Postbank TAN - na mão durante o processo de encomenda.

Para uma ordem de pagamento ideais, sem nenhum custo adicional, assim você só paga os custos de envio para o seu fim (acima de 159.00 Euros frete grátis)

Pagamento via transferência bancária:

Bankrek.nr.	 : ING 96.98.626
Attn: Tempo Specialist


Localização: Zoetermeer, NL	"


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jul 2013 às 01:56)

lsalvador disse:


> Pelo tradutor do Google
> 
> "Como o ideal?
> 
> ...



Editado:
Boa noite, e obrigado pela resposta não sabia que a informação estava no site. Estou confuso com o último parágrafo, afinal paga-se sempre portes de envio ou é só acima 159 euros?


----------



## geoair.pt (5 Out 2013 às 08:43)

Só para dar o meu feedback da loja archer trading post. Nos últimos meses fiz lá 2 compras, sempre muito rápido a responder aos e-mails, bem embalado. Se forem pelo site e adicionarem /atp ao endereço conseguem ver preços mais simpáticos :-)  
Pessoalmente, mesmo contando com eventuais custos alfandegários, não encontrei preços melhores em lado nenhum. 
Cumps


----------



## jonekko (7 Out 2013 às 16:29)

Boa tarde meteoloucos, acompanho frequentemente as vossas postagens e estou em iniciação na meteorologia. Gostaria de saber a vossa opinião relativamente a uma estação para minha iniciação: É uma Chacon 54230 nova por 20,00€ Acham que vale a pena? Caracterisiticas:
Station météo sans fil sur écran à cristaux liquides.

Cette station vous indique :
- température intérieure,
- 3 canaux de température extérieure,
- température maximale et minimale,
- taux d'humidité,
- conditions météorologiques avec tendance barométrique,
- heure et réveil / illumination


----------



## pjfmatos (14 Out 2013 às 00:53)

Caríssimos, pergunta de quem se inicia nestas lides.
Estou a promover um projeto numa escola com cursos profissionais.

Como organismo público tenho alguma dificuldade em comprar online. Necessitava de um *revendedor nacional* que passe factura, mesmo q fique mais caro.
(comprar uma estação meteo pro)

obrigado

paulo matos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2013 às 13:19)

jonekko disse:


> Boa tarde meteoloucos, acompanho frequentemente as vossas postagens e estou em iniciação na meteorologia. Gostaria de saber a vossa opinião relativamente a uma estação para minha iniciação: É uma Chacon 54230 nova por 20,00€ Acham que vale a pena? Caracterisiticas:
> Station météo sans fil sur écran à cristaux liquides.
> 
> Cette station vous indique :
> ...



Por 20 € não pedia mais. Talvez seja uma boa oportunidade, embora não tenha conhecimento sobre a fiabilidade da estação, durabilidade...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2013 às 13:21)

pjfmatos disse:


> Caríssimos, pergunta de quem se inicia nestas lides.
> Estou a promover um projeto numa escola com cursos profissionais.
> 
> Como organismo público tenho alguma dificuldade em comprar online. Necessitava de um *revendedor nacional* que passe factura, mesmo q fique mais caro.
> ...



Bem-vindo ao fórum.

Para estação meteorológica a um nível (quase) profissional e com todas as boas condições que qualquer aficcionado ou profissional necessita, iria para uma Davis.

O revendedor nacional é a Gestel, em Linda-a-Velha. 

Podem variar entre os 1000/2000 €, dependendo do modelo e dos extras, se falarmos da VP2 (6152, 6153, 6162, 6163) [consultar posts anteriores sobre esta informação e desambiguações].

Dispõe.


----------



## Congestus (6 Nov 2013 às 03:17)

Tinha aqui um texto todo catita para vocês lerem... Mas quando ia postar, pediram-me para fazer login novamente. Conclusão, o texto foi "com os porcos"... -.-'

Assim, vou ser mais directo e logo (já é tarde) falo mais sobre o meu "projecto"! 

Quero comprar/encomendar isto: http://www.davisnet.com/weather/products/weather_product.asp?pnum=06163 (entrada a pés juntos com sumaríssimo)

Já estive a ver no site que referiram (http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/weerstations/davis/index.php/cPath/41_46 mas não está lá...

Onde posso comprar (sem ser na terra dos "terroristas mor")!? 

Quero comprar antes do fim de ano, porque depois os preços (transporte ou taxas ou o raio que os parta, é sempre upa upa...) xD

Depois, quando estiver a funcionar, e a debitar para o site que vou criar da minha "terrinha", partilho com vocês! (E tornár-me-ei, "oficialmente", num meteoloco (como vocês) muahahha!!!)

Se bem que, na colocação da dita cuja, ainda poderei ter algumas indecisões... Mas, também é para isso que serve este forum 

Até logo! (vou melhorar o meu perfil, mas antes disso, mais vale copiar o que escrevi) ^^


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Nov 2013 às 12:19)

Congestus disse:


> Já estive a ver no site que referiram (http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/weerstations/davis/index.php/cPath/41_46 mas não está lá...



não é isto que queres?

http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/6162.../1416?osCsid=5edac3f1fd07391a30c2bd42f8347cd7


----------



## Congestus (7 Nov 2013 às 05:54)

c.bernardino disse:


> não é isto que queres?
> 
> http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/6162.../1416?osCsid=5edac3f1fd07391a30c2bd42f8347cd7



Essa é a 6162, eu quero a 6163 com 24-hour fan-aspirated radiation
shield... Ou posso escolher daquele catálogo que lá aparece?

Não percebo nada de holandês :S


----------



## Congestus (7 Nov 2013 às 05:57)

Ah, por acaso encontrei!!!  
Estava logo ao fundo da página, nem tinha reparado... -.-'

É mesmo esta! http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/6163eu-wireless-vp2-plus/product_info.php/products_id/1524


----------



## Congestus (7 Nov 2013 às 06:09)

Quanto ficará de portes de envio? Para além disso, ainda me devem "chular" mais qualquer coisa  O que não faltam são taxas e mais taxas chiça! 

Aquele preço bem podia estar em dólares... Mas enfim, já sabia +/- quanto teria que despender, foi para isso que andei a amealhar! Para ter este bicharoco 

Eu bem queria por um avatar e tal, mas acho que isto deve estar limitado a um nº mínimo de post's (digo eu). Pelo menos, não encontrei em lado nenhum essa opção... 

Bem, já devia estar na caminha e ainda aqui ando feito maluco 

Até amanhã! Saudações smi-meteoloucas!


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Nov 2013 às 06:51)

Congestus disse:


> Quanto ficará de portes de envio? Para além disso, ainda me devem "chular" mais qualquer coisa  O que não faltam são taxas e mais taxas chiça!



Camarada,

Por acaso não acho que as taxas sejam assim tão altas.
Se encomendasses dos USA é que há taxas e mais taxas... até sobre o transporte e ctt pagas imposto.

eu paguei a este site, *17 euros *de transporte da minha pro2.
Já foi há uns 2 anos e qq coisa.
entrega em casa/trabalho sem chatices. por uma transportadora.

mais do que justo.

abraço forte,

Bernardino


----------



## geoair.pt (7 Nov 2013 às 20:52)

Vê o preço no archer trading post, fazes o câmbio, vez as taxas aplicáveis e comparas com os preços na UE


----------



## Congestus (8 Nov 2013 às 03:27)

Pois, ainda andei com ideias de a encomendar lá da terra do tio Sam... Mas quanto mais me informava, mas me mentalizava que não devia compensar.

Bem, então agora não deve andar longe dos 25/30€ (se bem que depende do peso e espaço que ocupa o "bicho" 

Pensava que ficava na casa das centenas.

Agradeço a informação!


----------



## Congestus (8 Nov 2013 às 04:27)

geoair.pt disse:


> Vê o preço no archer trading post, fazes o câmbio, vez as taxas aplicáveis e comparas com os preços na UE



Não consigo entrar, é esta a página? http://www.archertradingpost.com/

Já andei a procurar outras, mas ou não consigo entrar ou não tem nada a haver com o que procuro... Podes deixar o link aqui?

Agradeço desde já a ajuda!


----------



## geoair.pt (8 Nov 2013 às 11:54)

http://www.archertradingpost.com/atp/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_6_7&products_id=5

Há que adicionar os portes para PT, fazer câmbio, ver na pauta aduaneira as taxas actuais para equipamento meteorológico e adicionar o IVA sobre o valor do equipamento+portes.

Mandei vir de lá este ano um pluviometro de substituição da minha VP2 e noutra encomenda os sensores de radiação solar e UV. Sempre muito rápido a responder a todas as dúvidas que fui colocando.

Não digo que noutras lojas a experiência não seja igualmente boa, apenas estou a dar o feedback desta loja.

Cumps


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Nov 2013 às 13:39)

A compra dos USA ou outros locais fora da zona euro têm um problema adicional (para além das taxas).

se houver um problema sério e tivermos de enviar o material de volta para troca ou reparação a chatice é dobrada e os portes são mais caros. Nestas situações metade dos portes costumam ser suportados pelo cliente.

são só os meus últimos 2 cents.

cps


----------



## geoair.pt (8 Nov 2013 às 14:56)

c.bernardino disse:


> A compra dos USA ou outros locais fora da zona euro têm um problema adicional (para além das taxas).
> 
> se houver um problema sério e tivermos de enviar o material de volta para troca ou reparação a chatice é dobrada e os portes são mais caros. Nestas situações metade dos portes costumam ser suportados pelo cliente.
> 
> ...


Sim sem dúvida alguma que é um factor importante a ter em conta e que cada um deverá valorizar do modo que melhor entender.
Cumps


----------



## Congestus (9 Nov 2013 às 02:46)

Tive a fazer algumas contas e cheguei à conclusão que estava a dar muito dinheiro para este desgoverno, por isso, prefiro pagar mais (e pelo que estava a ver a diferença seria pouco significativa) aos holandeses que até gostam da natureza e do Ambiente, que a estes chupistas! xD

Para além disso, as medidas já vêm em mm e km/h etc...

A questão da reparação ou da existência de algum problema/defeito, também é pertinente. Penso que de forma global, para artigos de valor elevado, em que haja possibilidade de serem comprados na UE, a melhor escolha é mesmo UE.

Mas mais uma vez agradeço a partilha de opiniões!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2013 às 11:05)

Congestus disse:


> Para além disso, as medidas já vêm em mm e km/h etc...



Mesmo as americanas são convertíveis... Não há qualquer diferença. Vêm com adaptador métrico a nível de precipitação.

Quanto à velocidade do vento, é predefinir a consola para km/h.


----------



## Congestus (9 Nov 2013 às 18:11)

Não sabia que o adaptador, já vinha incluído...

Estou a pensar colocar o anemómetro e o pluviómetro no telhado (se bem que o ultimo, talvez não coloque lá). Devem ficar a 1,5/2m de altura. A única coisa que me chateia, é o facto de não ser um sítio muito acessível... Daí preferir ter o pluviómetro noutro lugar (devido ao lixo que sempre se acumula)...


----------



## zehelmer (18 Nov 2013 às 16:15)

filipe cunha disse:


> Na minha de 9,99€ com emissor via radio, coloquei o emissor no exterior com abrigo e funciona muito bem...não há cá fios.
> Tem relogio via DCF e um bom despertador, por esse valor é dificil arranjar melhor.
> Em relação à estação, dá uma media de 1ºC a mais, mas as condiçoes/abrigo são diferentes



Qual é?

A vírgula não estará demasiado à esquerda? 

zeh


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Nov 2013 às 17:10)

zehelmer disse:


> Qual é?
> 
> A vírgula não estará demasiado à esquerda?
> 
> zeh




Não, está mesmo certo.
É uma estação com temperaturas exterior e interior


----------



## zehelmer (18 Nov 2013 às 17:31)

filipe cunha disse:


> Não, está mesmo certo.
> É uma estação com temperaturas exterior e interior



Ah... mas então não é a da foto nem a da legenda (PCE-FWS20) 

zeh


----------



## xizatu (28 Nov 2013 às 15:46)

Boa tarde,

já sigo este fórum há algum tempo, mas como anónimo. 

Estou a pensar comprar uma pequena estação metereológica, das que fazem leitura da temperatura exterior / interior e da humidade exterior / interior. 

Tenham dúvidas em relação ao sensor que fica na rua. Este tem de estar protegido contra a chuva? ou poderá estar a "descoberto"? 

Já agora que equipamento poderão aconselhar com um tecto máximo de 60€.

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## Thomar (6 Dez 2013 às 17:02)

Para quem quer comprar uma estação meteorológica bastante acessível, a partir do dia 14 deste mês nas lojas *ALDI* 
vai estar uma estação bastante interessante por *€20*:

http://www.aldi.pt/aldi_estacao_meteorologica_48_5_3611_12248.html


----------



## Congestus (27 Dez 2013 às 15:56)

Para ligar a estação ao pc, a fim de receber os dados e enviá-los para a net (colocar num site), basta o 6510 USB datalogger , ou também é necessário o 6555 IP datalogger?


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Dez 2013 às 15:57)

Basta o USB.


----------



## Congestus (27 Dez 2013 às 16:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Basta o USB.



Então, e se em vez de ligar ao pc, o colocar logo a debitar pelo router/rede, necessito do "6316EU Weather Envoy" e do 6555 IP datalogger certo?


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Dez 2013 às 17:09)

Sim, mas nesse caso já não sei como funcionaria.  É alguém que perceba das Davis vir aqui , hehe.


----------



## Congestus (27 Dez 2013 às 17:23)

Ok abrigado pela ajuda na mesma!


----------



## ct2htm (28 Dez 2013 às 00:37)

*Ajuda - Estação meteorológica Vila Nova de Famalicão online*

*Antes de mais parabéns aos autores do fórum.
Há alguns anos que sigo este forum mas só hoje me registei!

Pretendo instalar uma estação para disponibilizar os dados básicos (temperatura e vento) online no meu concelho visto ainda não ter visto algum site com essas informações.

Não interessa material muito profissional pois o orçamento não permite! 

Quais as sugestões dos mais experientes para colocar dados via web no wunderground, no CWOP e também para a rede APRS? 

Cumprimentos*


----------



## rbsmr (15 Jan 2014 às 18:30)

*Re: Ajuda - Estação meteorológica Vila Nova de Famalicão online*



ct2htm disse:


> *Antes de mais parabéns aos autores do fórum.
> Há alguns anos que sigo este forum mas só hoje me registei!
> 
> Pretendo instalar uma estação para disponibilizar os dados básicos (temperatura e vento) online no meu concelho visto ainda não ter visto algum site com essas informações.
> ...



Infelizmente barato e colocar os dados online é difícil. Sugiro comprar primeiro uma estação com essa possibilidade e mais tarde colocar os meios de transmissão de dados. 
Não estou muito a par das novidades mas para além da habitual Davis Pro sugiro a Oregon Scientific. As La Crosse são mais em conta também. Para além dessas marcas não aconselho a compra.


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2014 às 19:20)

Boas, gostaria de saber qual a vossa opinião sobre esta estação que estou a pensar comprar....


TFA 35.1113.IT (Estação meteorológica)


http://www.redcoon.pt/B421098-TFA-351113IT_Esta%C3%A7%C3%B5es-Meteorol%C3%B3gicas


----------



## bigfire (8 Fev 2014 às 19:24)

joselamego disse:


> Boas, gostaria de saber qual a vossa opinião sobre esta estação que estou a pensar comprar....
> 
> 
> TFA 35.1113.IT (Estação meteorológica)
> ...



Por aquilo que os colegas aqui referem, as La Crosse, Oregon e as Davis, são as mais certinhas, nesse site tem ai umas da Oregon interessantes, e bons preços.


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2014 às 20:26)

bigfire disse:


> Por aquilo que os colegas aqui referem, as La Crosse, Oregon e as Davis, são as mais certinhas, nesse site tem ai umas da Oregon interessantes, e bons preços.



Obrigado Bigfire pela ajuda
vou comprar ou este modelo 

http://www.redcoon.pt/B431508-Oregon-Scientific-BAR-386-SILVER_Esta%C3%A7%C3%B5es-Meteorol%C3%B3gicas#databox

se tiver a oregon na mediamarket compro lá

ou uma la crosse

abraço


----------



## sergiosilva (9 Fev 2014 às 15:14)

duncan disse:


> vendo lacrosse w2350 40euros nunca usada ainda dentro da caixa preço inicial 120 euros
> http://www.aceselectronics.co.uk/product.php?xProd=412
> 
> contato:916872264 local setubal



Acho francamente que se encontra a muito bom preço. Estou tentado.


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2014 às 18:08)

sergiosilva disse:


> Acho francamente que se encontra a muito bom preço. Estou tentado.



Quais as funções da estação?queria comprar uma


----------



## diogogrosso (10 Fev 2014 às 00:49)

Boa Noite!
Estou a pensar comprar uma estação metereologica que meça a quantidade chuva que cai e também o vento. Tenho actualmente uma Oregon BAR-310. Queria comprar uma na casa dos 100 e poucos euros. Estive a ver a WMR88. Essa dá para depois ligar à net e ter os dados em tempo real ? Que estações me aconselham ?


----------



## pedro_cvl (13 Fev 2014 às 00:04)

Boas. Alguem aqui sabe onde posso adquirir uma davis vantage vue? Ja pesquizei bastante mas a verdade é que ainda nao consegui ver onde comprar mais barato. Estou inclinado para esta estação porque os sensores estão colocados de forma compacta não sendo preciso grandes coisas para colocar no telhado.
Obrigado


----------



## efcm (15 Fev 2014 às 00:33)

Já ha algum tempo que ando com ideias de montar uma estação, mas nunca avancei porque obrigavam sempre a estar um PC ligado 24h para fazer a transmissão de dados para a net.

Agora completamente por acaso tropecei nesta La crosse Wireless Weather Station (C84612) http://www.lacrossetechnology.com/c84612/ em que basicamente tudo funciona via wireless, e depois tem um receptor que tem um cabo de rede que liga directo no router.

Em teoria parece perfeito e serve para o que eu procuro, mas depois de ler algumas reviews fiquei desiludido, pois dizem que basicamente a comunicação via wireless dos diversos dispositivos, funciona terrivelmente mal ou não funciona mesmo 

A minha pergunta é se alguem tem conhecimento de uma coisa similar que funcione bem e de preferencia nada de wireless tudo via cabo.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Fev 2014 às 00:59)

Acho que a Davis Vantage Pro 2 dá essa opção, mas é um grande esticão monetário devido a ser uma estação profissional.


----------



## pedro_cvl (17 Fev 2014 às 21:41)

Como ja devem ter percebido ando para comprar uma estação metereologica pois a minha deixou de captar os sensores. Gostaria de ter uma opinião sobre esta
http://www.ventusdesign.com/uploads/tx_hmrventus/VENTUS_W266_user_manual.pdf
Ja traz sensor de chuva, vento, termohigrometro, sensor de uv e de trovoada. Não da para ligar ao pc mas não é minha intenção debitar dados.
Agradeço comentarios


----------



## bigfire (17 Fev 2014 às 23:12)

Pessoal, precisava de uma opinião, estou a pensar comprar uma estação da Oregon,  WMR 200 ou WMR 300. Qual será a mais segura em termos de resultados?


----------



## Estação SP (18 Fev 2014 às 10:28)

Bom dia 

Se estás só a pensar na marca Oregon existem outras possibilidades mais acessíveis e com com um preço e qualidade muito bom.

Para uma gama Oregon WMR100 e WMR200 existe a possibilidade de uma PCE que é muito parecida a Oregon em questão dos dados, a diferença é que é mais acessível a PCE e nao vale a pena dar mais dinheiro por uma Oregon WMR100 ou WMR200 quando não vale a pena pela qualidade da estação.

Se estiveres interessado em comprar uma Oregon WMR300, se fosse eu no teu caso ao dinheiro que irias investir nisso dava mais um pouco de dinheiro e compraria uma Davis Vantege pro2. E assim ficavas com uma estação profissional e com uns dados de alta qualidade 


Cumprimentos


----------



## bigfire (18 Fev 2014 às 17:08)

Estação SP disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Se estás só a pensar na marca Oregon existem outras possibilidades mais acessíveis e com com um preço e qualidade muito bom.
> 
> ...



E dentro das PCE, qual é a versão mais atualizada? Já ouvi a falar nesta (WH3080), agora não sei se será mesmo .


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Fev 2014 às 17:39)

Estação SP disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Se estás só a pensar na marca Oregon existem outras possibilidades mais acessíveis e com com um preço e qualidade muito bom.
> 
> ...


Uma sugestão muito esticada, nunca recomendaria uma PCE sobre uma Oregon, por mais antiga que fosse. As Oregon têm a desvantagem de dar a pressão de 1 em 1 hPa e a precipitação também de 1 em 1mm, no entanto, a Oregon é uma marca reconhecida no mundo da meteorologia, e tem instrumentos de qualidade. Não digo com isto que a PCE seja uma porcaria, não é, até porque eu próprio tenho uma, e é extremamente fiável e boa, mas quando vamos ver a qualidade de fabrico e a construção, a Oregon é bem mais experiente no foro meteorológico. As PCE são baseadas de uma marca chinesa chamada "Fine Offset", e a PCE só vende a equivalente à "WH1081". A WH3080 só mandada vir do estrangeiro, de uma das marcas disponíveis, a "Watson", é um exemplo, mas ainda recomendaria menos do que uma PCE normal.
As WH3080 têm sensores de radiação solar e UV cuja qualidade vale zero. Os valores de radiação são dados em Lux e cabe ao software escolhido para a estação fazer a conversão para W/m^2 , com ainda o "extra" do sensor não ser nada fiável; em cima disso, o sensor UV dá valores exorbitantes mesmo de Inverno, o que requer umas modificações para dar valores mais fiáveis, e esse modelo tem ainda mais problemas, tais como a captação de sinal por vezes irregular. Basta pesquisar neste fórum a quantidade de tópicos que há sobre esses assuntos.
Essas "Fine Offset" são por vezes malandras quando é para apanhar sinal da estação quando estão mais longe, podem estar a dar e parar de dar de repente, ou podem ficar a dar tempos e tempos e nunca acontecer nada. Em termos de dados são excelentes, mas na minha opinião recomendaria a Oregon. A WMR300 apenas se o orçamento o permitisse, mas para isso, tal como o colega Estação SP disse, arranjava-se a Davis Vantage Vue ou a Vantage Pro 2.
As Oregon também são conhecidas pelos seus problemas, mesmo sendo mais raros que na PCE, portanto a esta altura é uma questão de alguém com uma Oregon dar feedback também.
Mas também não vou "não-recomendar" a PCE, os problemas que descrevi com o sinal não são coisas extremamente comuns a menos que se tenha uma grande distância entre sensor e transmissor ou muitas paredes, apenas são mais sensíveis a esses obstáculos.


----------



## bigfire (19 Fev 2014 às 13:36)

Agora fiquei mesmo na dúvida, não sei mesmo .
Obrigado pelas opiniões.


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Fev 2014 às 13:52)

Devo ser o unico com PCE e recomendo e lá vão quase 4 anos sem problemas, nem falhas


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Fev 2014 às 14:08)

eu também recomendo a PCE


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2014 às 14:16)

Pedia o favor de me tirarem uma dúvida....

Comprei uma estação Météo da marca TFA 35.1083 com pressão atmosférica,temperaturas interior e exterior , Humidade exterior e interior e previsão de tempo.
Tenho verificado de manhã cedo uma diferença de 2 graus a mais da estação em relação ao meu carro,ou seja no carro se marcar 5 , na estação tenho 7..
Estará a estação a funcionar mal? Obrigado


----------



## CptRena (19 Fev 2014 às 15:40)

joselamego disse:


> Pedia o favor de me tirarem uma dúvida....
> 
> Comprei uma estação Météo da marca TFA 35.1083 com pressão atmosférica,temperaturas interior e exterior , Humidade exterior e interior e previsão de tempo.
> Tenho verificado de manhã cedo uma diferença de 2 graus a mais da estação em relação ao meu carro,ou seja no carro se marcar 5 , na estação tenho 7..
> Estará a estação a funcionar mal? Obrigado



Esse tipo de comparação é complicada. Que carro é? Tem o sensor no retrovisor direito (mamilo)? Ou tem-no na zona frontal, debaixo do capot? Se for na zona frontal poderá ser devido a inversão térmica (o sensor fica abaixo da altura do da EMA). O local onde o carro fica certamente não será ao lado da estação também. Portanto estar a comparar esses valores só mesmo por curiosidade, pois em termos de padrão OMM o que conta é o da estação, estando esta instalada segundo pelo menos os requisitos mínimos.


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2014 às 16:14)

CptRena disse:


> Esse tipo de comparação é complicada. Que carro é? Tem o sensor no retrovisor direito (mamilo)? Ou tem-no na zona frontal, debaixo do capot? Se for na zona frontal poderá ser devido a inversão térmica (o sensor fica abaixo da altura do da EMA). O local onde o carro fica certamente não será ao lado da estação também. Portanto estar a comparar esses valores só mesmo por curiosidade, pois em termos de padrão OMM o que conta é o da estação, estando esta instalada segundo pelo menos os requisitos mínimos.





O carro é um Renault mégane, o local onde está o sensor não sei.
A estação tenho colocada na varanda , abrigada do sol e da chuva
não sei é se a marca TFA se é boa. do que eu li na net tem apreciações positivas, mas ficamos sempre na dúvida. Paguei 45 euros pela estação.
obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## CptRena (19 Fev 2014 às 16:30)

joselamego disse:


> O carro é um Renault mégane, o local onde está o sensor não sei.
> A estação tenho colocada na varanda , abrigada do sol e da chuva
> não sei é se a marca TFA se é boa. do que eu li na net tem apreciações positivas, mas ficamos sempre na dúvida. Paguei 45 euros pela estação.
> obrigado pela ajuda.



Isso será certamente acumulação de ar frio na zona onde tem o veículo. Pelo que vi na net é como nos Citroën C3, no espelho retrovisor (deve ser tudo igual ou parecido dentro dos carros franceses )

A que altura está a estação do solo?


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (19 Fev 2014 às 17:07)

Boas,

Desculpem vir aqui chatear, estou a iniciar a minha "aventura" neste mundo, e como tal, resolvi passar um pouco mais à acção.

Para começar, não vou poder fazer um bom investimento antes de Setembro, como tal reparei nalguns aparelhos e gostaria de saber a vossa opinião se possivel.

Ora bem, tenho 6€ de desconto na Dechatlon e então estive a ver esta estação:
http://www.decathlon.pt/estacao-mete...d_8300661.html

e no Lidl vai haver promoção desta: http://www.lidl.pt/cps/rde/SID-5C360...&id=3380&ar=91

Poderão me dizer qual a melhor compra e ao certo as suas funcionalidades??

Já agora, como funciona este Higrómetro? http://www.decathlon.pt/higrometro-w...d_8205970.html

Desculpem a minha "estupidez" nesta matéria.

Abraço


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2014 às 19:03)

joaoantoniovaz disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Desculpem vir aqui chatear, estou a iniciar a minha "aventura" neste mundo, e como tal, resolvi passar um pouco mais à acção.
> 
> ...



Pelo que entendo tanto a estação da Decathlon como a do lidl são relativamente semelhantes, ou seja, enquadram-se no conceito de estação simples com sensor de temperatura externo. Ora nisto dos sensores geralmente o discurso é o mesmo: são úteis, permitem ter uma ideia bastante aproximada da temperatura mas, se não forem devidamente abrigados, de preferência com um RS, terão tendência a apresentar erros, que se acentuam tanto mais, quanto maior for a radiação envolvente (já nem falo do sol directo, onde as leituras são totalmente erradas). Tirando os pontos ditos, estas estações ditas "básicas" são geralmente boas compras, pelo preço baixo que têm, servindo ou de mero indicador para o parâmetro em causa, ou como dispositivo auxiliar para um fim específico (por exemplo estações portáteis).

Quanto ao higrómetro sinceramente não conhecia, e desconheço igualmente como funciona este modelo 

Cumps!


----------



## bigfire (19 Fev 2014 às 20:23)

A PCE a que se referem é esta (PCE-FWS 20), como alguns colegas têm?


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2014 às 20:28)

CptRena disse:


> Isso será certamente acumulação de ar frio na zona onde tem o veículo. Pelo que vi na net é como nos Citroën C3, no espelho retrovisor (deve ser tudo igual ou parecido dentro dos carros franceses )
> 
> A que altura está a estação do solo?



O carro fica ao ar livre de noite,dentro de um portão.a estação está numa varanda de um 2 andar de um prédio.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (19 Fev 2014 às 22:17)

vitamos disse:


> Pelo que entendo tanto a estação da Decathlon como a do lidl são relativamente semelhantes, ou seja, enquadram-se no conceito de estação simples com sensor de temperatura externo. Ora nisto dos sensores geralmente o discurso é o mesmo: são úteis, permitem ter uma ideia bastante aproximada da temperatura mas, se não forem devidamente abrigados, de preferência com um RS, terão tendência a apresentar erros, que se acentuam tanto mais, quanto maior for a radiação envolvente (já nem falo do sol directo, onde as leituras são totalmente erradas). Tirando os pontos ditos, estas estações ditas "básicas" são geralmente boas compras, pelo preço baixo que têm, servindo ou de mero indicador para o parâmetro em causa, ou como dispositivo auxiliar para um fim específico (por exemplo estações portáteis).
> 
> Quanto ao higrómetro sinceramente não conhecia, e desconheço igualmente como funciona este modelo
> 
> Cumps!



Agradeço a ajuda amigo. Grande abraço


----------



## CptRena (20 Fev 2014 às 03:56)

joselamego disse:


> O carro fica ao ar livre de noite,dentro de um portão.a estação está numa varanda de um 2 andar de um prédio.



E essas discrepâncias de valores ocorrem com mais facilidade em noites frias de céu limpo, não é? Claramente o efeito de inversão, com acumulação de ar frio nas zonas mais baixas.


----------



## pedro_cvl (28 Fev 2014 às 18:59)

Boa tarde. Alguem aqui sabe se as estações da ventus são fiaveis?
Refiro-me a Ventus w266 que ja tras Uv e Detector de trovoada. Pelo preço acho que não se pode pedir mais.
Agradeço respostas
Pedro


----------



## jpaulov (2 Mar 2014 às 15:00)

Viva...
têm alguma sugestão de uma estação meteorológica com software compatível com mac?
obrigado, desde já!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2014 às 15:14)

O WeatherDisplay e o WeatherSnoop são compatíveis com a maioria das estações, com versões para Mac. Só um senão: são pagas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Mar 2014 às 01:17)

Boa noite. Umas questões que acho que já cheguei a colocar mas não cheguei a entender muito bem. 

Recapitulando, na estação Davis Vantage Pro2 o datalogger é um cabo e não o programa da estação, correto? A função deste cabo era transmitir os dados da estação para o computador, não é?

Depois, provavelmente, como já disse irei adquirir uma estação Davis Vantage Pro2 cabeada, neste caso onde é que o datalogger se liga, é da consola ao computador?

Obrigado pela atenção


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2014 às 01:21)

O data logger não é apenas o cabo, o kit da Davis traz a própria placa com a memória para os dados e para processamento deles. Respondendo de forma mais simples, sim, da consola para o computador. Na versão com cabos da Davis tem se o data logger se adquirido e depois os cabos que ligarão aos sensores.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Mar 2014 às 01:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> O data logger não é apenas o cabo, o kit da Davis traz a própria placa com a memória para os dados e para processamento deles. Respondendo de forma mais simples, sim, da consola para o computador. Na versão com cabos da Davis tem se o data logger se adquirido e depois os cabos que ligarão aos sensores.



Que placa de memória é essa, é instalada no computador? Pensava que tendo o programa que já vem com a estação e este cabo, já conseguia passar os dados para computador.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2014 às 01:35)

Não, o kit é isto. E sim, basta ter o programa e o cabo que vem com o kit do datalogger.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Mar 2014 às 02:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não, o kit é isto. E sim, basta ter o programa e o cabo que vem com o kit do datalogger.



Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos, pensava que o weatherlink vinha já com a estação. 

Só espero é que se eu chegar a comprar isto, que o programa seja compatível com o windows 7 ou 8.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2014 às 02:44)

Sem preocupações, é compatível.


----------



## Uglamugla (14 Mar 2014 às 18:01)

Boa tarde, gostaria de adquirir em portugal ou UE um pluviometro que deverá ter saída de 4-20 mA. Dentro deste gênero http://www.tecnovip.com/detalhes.asp?d=23&s=65&p=412 mas pode ser outro modelo.

Muito obrigado !


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Abr 2014 às 15:59)

boa tarde 
Estou a pensar comprar uma estação meteorologica, tenho andado a ver a WH3080.
Gostaria se alguém tivesse este modelo dizer se é uma boa compra ou não?
E local onde possa comprar?
obg


----------



## rodrigoaviador (24 Abr 2014 às 19:37)

Olá a todos. a 2 anos não venho a postar nada por aqui...

bom. tenho 2 wh1080 e uma W155 Celestron, as quais posso afirmar nunca, nunca terem de deixado na mão.

Moro em Piracicaba, Brasil, e por aqui, uma estação custa em torno de 1500 reais.. ou 700 Doláres americanos.

Estou querendo outra estação, e me restou duvidas crueis sobre elas (

Oregon, Lá-Crosse, WH3080, WS1000?????

estou perdido. qual será que poderá me dar Wm/2 em Weather Display mais corretamente ??

Estou entre uma Oregon WMR88A + U.V.
                                 Lácrosse - WS2815 e a 
                                 WH-3080, por ter boas esperiencias com a WH 1080.

Alguém pode me ajudar?????

Será que a Oregon é boa mesmo??? e a Lá Crosse??? porque pouca gente tem uma dessas ???


----------



## ruifsantos (30 Abr 2014 às 10:43)

Bom dia para todos os utilizadores.

Gostaria de saber se alguém me pode ajudar a escolher uma estação metereológica entre os 200 a 250 euros que seja fiável e que possibilite a submissão de dados online (tipo Weaherunderground), via wifi direta, sem ter que estar ligada a um pc.

Peço a vossa ajuda, pois a estação que possuo atualmente é muito básica (uma imaginapoint), e não tenho qualquer experiência com uma mais avançada. De qualquer modo a possibilidade de consulta de dados e partilha dos mesmos para mim é essencial. Por isso andei tentado na "oregon scientific lw301", mas depois percebi que os dados ficavam muito limitados, por isso, queria algo diferente.

Mais uma vez, o meu obrigado pelo fórum...


----------



## Furby (30 Abr 2014 às 11:57)

ruifsantos disse:


> Bom dia para todos os utilizadores.
> 
> Gostaria de saber se alguém me pode ajudar a escolher uma estação metereológica entre os 200 a 250 euros que seja fiável e que possibilite a submissão de dados online (tipo Weaherunderground), via wifi direta, sem ter que estar ligada a um pc.
> 
> ...




*ruifsantos*,


Deixo a minha sugestão para Estação Meteorológica:

*Watson W8681 Solar*

http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html

Preço:

120,88€


Se quiser algo melhor, tem a modelo a seguir:


*Watson W8681 Pro*

http://www.astroradio.com/514040.html

Preço: 242,00€


Custos de envio para Portugal:

9,50€ ( Entrega em 24h pela empresa GLS)
12,00€ (Entregue em 24 pela empresa MRW)


Esta empresa / loja é de confiança, pois eu já mandei vir várias coisas de lá e sempre sem problemas e recebidas em casa em 24 horas.

Cumprimentos,

Furby


----------



## ruifsantos (1 Mai 2014 às 16:14)

Muito obrigado Furby pelas dicas... 

Só fiquei com uma dúvida a Watson W8681 Solar envia os dados logo via wifi para a internet (tipo weatherunderground) ou é preciso ligá-la a um pc???

É que já vi algumas, nomeadamente a Ambient Weather WS-1000-WIFI que faz isso sem pc, mas não encontro quem venda esta estação na Europa....

Mais uma vez obrigado .


----------



## ruifsantos (1 Mai 2014 às 16:18)

LOL acabo de descobrir que a Watson W8681 Pro é a mesma coisa que a Ambient Weather WS-1000-WIFI.... LOL

Muito obrigado mais uma vez Furby.

O site da loja diz que só enviam para Espanha... mas vou confiar no facto de dizeres que já recebeste em Portugal.


----------



## Furby (1 Mai 2014 às 16:44)

ruifsantos disse:


> LOL acabo de descobrir que a Watson W8681 Pro é a mesma coisa que a Ambient Weather WS-1000-WIFI.... LOL
> 
> Muito obrigado mais uma vez Furby.
> 
> O site da loja diz que só enviam para Espanha... mas vou confiar no facto de dizeres que já recebeste em Portugal.



*ruifsantos*,


Por isso é que eu coloquei as duas estações como opção.

Sim a loja "Astro Rádio" envia para Portugal, eu como Radioamador, costumo comprar lá várias coisas, e já sou cliente da "Astro Rádio" à vários anos.

Eles usam as empresas SEUR, GLS e MRW para envio das encomendas, mas basta escolher sempre a que tem mais baixo preço, que a encomenda é sempre entregue normalmente entre 24h a 72h em casa.

O que eles dizem lá nos anúncios (Pequena Imagem), é que o envio apenas é gratuito para envios em Espanha *"envio gratuito Solo España península"*.







Convém, é a antes de se fazer a compra e efectuar o pagamento, enviar E-Mail para a "Astro Radio" a saber se têm em stock o produto em causa para enviar.

Caso não tenham de momento, eles avisam por E-Mail quando voltarem a ter.

Cumprimentos,

Furby


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Mai 2014 às 17:02)

Boas
Eu comprei a minha watson w8681 solar na Astro radio.
Fiz a encomenda na sexta ( 25 de abril) na segunda ( 28 abril) a estação já estava aqui de manhã!


----------



## ruifsantos (2 Mai 2014 às 19:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas
> Eu comprei a minha watson w8681 solar na Astro radio.
> Fiz a encomenda na sexta ( 25 de abril) na segunda ( 28 abril) a estação já estava aqui de manhã!



E também dizia naquela altura disponibilidade em 1 semana,  ou dizia algo diferente.?


----------



## andremak7 (8 Mai 2014 às 04:26)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2014*

Podiam-me por aqui algumas propostas de estaçoes meteorologicas profissionais até 100/110€?


----------



## andremak7 (15 Mai 2014 às 02:57)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2014*

Já agora, estava a pensar em comprar uma estação meteorológica profissional até aos 120/140€
Gostava que me dessem opiniões para uma estação de boa qualidade e fiável... estava a pensar num oregon scientific wmr200 mas é um pouco cara já ou mesmo a la crosse ws 2810 que já é mais em conta... não sei a melhor opção para este orçamento 
Só mais uma coisa... Alguém me pode informar se há alguma loja em Portugal, de preferência na zona do Porto, de estações meteorológicas, ou só há nas media markt's e worten's e assim..?
Agradeço todas as opiniões


----------



## andremak7 (23 Mai 2014 às 00:39)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2014*

Eu estou a pensar em comprar a estação ambient weather ws-1090, mas o software que tenho no meu pc é o windows 7, e pelos vistos, o programa que traz a estação, só é compatível com windows 2000; XP; e Vista...
Gostaria de saber se há algum software que seja compatível com o windows7 que possa fazer download e depois configurar para o modelo da minha estação?..


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mai 2014 às 02:36)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2014*

O Cumulus é 100% compatível e é o recomendado para essas estações, em oposição ao software original que nem dá possibilidade de transferir os dados para a Internet.


----------



## andremak7 (24 Mai 2014 às 00:11)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2014*

Obrigado 
Estou é com uma dúvida do paypal, mas vou tentar resolver, pois eu quero fazer a compra sem associar nenhum cartão, pois só utilizo a cardeneta e hoje fui ao banco tentar fazer a transferência com os dados que tinha do IBAN e assim, mas não consegui encontrar, só encontrei transferências pelo nib e assim


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2014 às 04:31)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2014*



andremak7 disse:


> Obrigado
> Estou é com uma dúvida do paypal, mas vou tentar resolver, pois eu quero fazer a compra sem associar nenhum cartão, pois só utilizo a cardeneta e hoje fui ao banco tentar fazer a transferência com os dados que tinha do IBAN e assim, mas não consegui encontrar, só encontrei transferências pelo nib e assim



O Cumulus é grátis! A função do PayPal é para fazer um donativo ao autor se tiver gostado do programa


----------



## DaniFR (25 Mai 2014 às 23:54)

Este pluviómetro, da La Crosse, está a metade do preço no Leroy Merlin. Regista a precipitação total, e a precipitação das últimas 24h. 
Acham que vale a pena? Será tão fiável como os pluviómetros que vêm juntamente com as estações?


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Out 2014 às 16:00)

Boas!
Hoje, cheguei à conclusão que irei ter que comprar uma estação melhor do que a tenho (Watson W8681-solar).
Estou a pensar numa Davis, modelo Vantage Pro 2 - 6152 ou 6162.
Gostaria de saber se tenho de comprar mais algum acessório para ligar a consola a um software (ex:cumulus)?
Alguma loja onde possa comprar estes modelos de estação, com a versão europeia?
Obrigado!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2014 às 17:34)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Gostaria de saber se tenho de comprar mais algum acessório para ligar a consola a um software (ex:cumulus)?



Sim, tens que comprar o weatherlink para poderes ligar a estação ao computador. Que já trás o próprio programa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Out 2014 às 18:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, tens que comprar o weatherlink para poderes ligar a estação ao computador. Que já trás o próprio programa.


Ok, obrigado!


----------



## diogogrosso (16 Out 2014 às 21:50)

Boa Noite Pessoal! Estou a pensar comprar uma estação meteorologica profissional, quero gastar até 120€. O que me recomendam?
Tenho visto a Oregon Scientific Wmr 88, PCE FWS-20Solar e Watson W-8681-Solar.
O que me recomendam?


----------



## Furby (17 Out 2014 às 08:41)

diogogrosso disse:


> Boa Noite Pessoal! Estou a pensar comprar uma estação meteorologica profissional, quero gastar até 120€. O que me recomendam?
> Tenho visto a Oregon Scientific Wmr 88, PCE FWS-20Solar e Watson W-8681-Solar.
> O que me recomendam?




Se for a nível "Profissional" e ultrapassando um bocado o valor que estipulou de 120€, tem a "*Watson W-8681-PRO*" que custa 242€ - Ver na loja "AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/514040.html .

A nível de gama média / semiprofissional e entrada no mundo das estações meteorológicas, então ai recomendo a "*Watson W-8681-Solar*" que custa 120,88€ - Ver na loja "AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html .

E caso de futuro necessite de acessórios para a "Watson" estão disponíveis em:

"AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/search.ht...0&tf=category&to=r&tf=price&to=nr&id=Tc4P9syo .

"Waters & Stanton Ltd" - http://wsplc.com/weather-stations.html .


----------



## sandgrain (21 Out 2014 às 22:40)

Boa noite,

no seguimento dos posts anteriores gostaria de ter feedback quanto à fiabilidade e durabilidade das estações Watson. Estou a residir numa zona bastante ventosa da ilha de São Miguel e preocupa-me um bocado a resistência da estação...  Obrigado


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Nov 2014 às 21:19)

Uma questão: agora queria colocar a webcam junto da nova estação mas o cabo de alimentação é muito curto, o que me sugerem? a webcam é da foscam


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Nov 2014 às 22:07)

Penso que encontrei a solução:
http://www.foscam.pt/index.php?id_product=60&controller=product


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Nov 2014 às 22:08)

Boas !
Recebi hoje uma Davis vantage pro 2 , e estou a ter algumas dificuldades em configurar dados na consola alguém consiga ajudar?
obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2014 às 19:42)

Para quem quiser estações baratas. O transporte é 78€, já sabem que também têm que contar com as taxas alfandegárias.

http://www.scientificsales.com/default.asp


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Nov 2014 às 18:33)

Boas,
Estou a tentar ligar a consola ao PC , estou a usar o WeatherLink mas não estou a conseguir conectar via USB






Alguém consegue explicar isto?!
Ou aconselham outro software ?
Obrigado


----------



## geoair.pt (13 Nov 2014 às 14:57)

O auto detect dá alguma informação?


----------



## actioman (13 Nov 2014 às 15:59)

Mas já conseguiste com algum outro software? Ou ainda não conseguiste fazer a comunicação entre a consola e o PC?

Na consola já correste o set up da mesma calculo?


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 16:05)

boas!
Já tentei com o weatherlink e com o cumulus ,mas ainda não consegui efetuar comunicação da consola ao pc.


----------



## geoair.pt (13 Nov 2014 às 16:06)

O weatherlink é série ou USB?


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 16:15)

É USB acho eu..


----------



## geoair.pt (13 Nov 2014 às 16:20)

Só mesmo para confirmar: o 'dongle' weatherlink está conectado na consola e ao PC?


----------



## actioman (13 Nov 2014 às 16:26)

Ora fazes assim.

Deste link http://www.davisnet.com/support/weather/downloads/software_driver.asp fazes o download do driver e instalas (se tiveres XP ou versão anterior).
Ou deste http://www.silabs.com/products/mcu/pages/usbtouartbridgevcpdrivers.aspx se tiveres do 7 para cima (Para que o Cumulus te funcione é fundamental, pois via USB não dá. E no WeatherLink depois escolhes a opção serial.

Pois o driver o que faz é transformar o USB em Serial , de forma virtual.


----------



## actioman (13 Nov 2014 às 16:30)

O Dongle que o geoair.pt te indica é aquela pecinha ali conectada atrás na consola da Davis:


----------



## actioman (13 Nov 2014 às 16:37)

Para teres isso a funcionar com o cumulus tens de ler com atenção a FAQ do software.

No caso particular o referente à ligação da Davis ao PC e o conversor USB/Serial virtual

http://wiki.sandaysoft.com/a/FAQ#How_do_I_get_my_Davis_station_with_USB_working_with_Cumulus.3F


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 16:37)

O meu é este:


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 16:51)

Só não estou a entender uma coisa, se  o datalogger é USB porque que tenho que alterar o tipo de comunicação para serial? Não deveria dar assim como está?


----------



## geoair.pt (13 Nov 2014 às 16:59)

O USB é mais propenso a dar erros de comunicação, o serial é mais estável


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 17:04)

Ah ok , sendo assim vou fazer o download do driver !
Se depois tiver mais alguma duvida coloco aqui..
Obrigado aos dois


----------



## actioman (13 Nov 2014 às 17:30)

No caso do Cumulus só tem essa opção mesmo. Não sei se por fiabilidade se por alguma dificuldade do criador do software, agora não me recordo ao certo.
Mas a minha está assim há 1 ano e tudo a funcionar sem problemas! No meu caso estou com o XP.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Nov 2014 às 17:52)

A razão é que a Davis não disponibiliza uma versão mais recente da DLL das estações deles, como tem alguns bugs o Steve do Cumulus tem que enveredar por caminhos alternativos para evitar os bugs.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2014 às 11:03)

Se alguém precisar de um pluviometro manual e barato, vai até aos 160 mm, mais fiável não há. Mandei vir um agora, vamos lá ver se não chega cá todo partido .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400784684689?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Nov 2014 às 19:47)

Alguém sabe como colocar o idioma do cumulus em português?


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Nov 2014 às 12:52)

Não é suportado.


----------



## hvalentim (18 Nov 2014 às 15:40)

Furby disse:


> Se for a nível "Profissional" e ultrapassando um bocado o valor que estipulou de 120€, tem a "*Watson W-8681-PRO*" que custa 242€ - Ver na loja "AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/514040.html .
> 
> A nível de gama média / semiprofissional e entrada no mundo das estações meteorológicas, então ai recomendo a "*Watson W-8681-Solar*" que custa 120,88€ - Ver na loja "AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html .



A minha experiência desaconselha tanto a marca como a loja em questão. Diria mesmo que dar 240 euros por uma coisa que é certo e seguro não teve nenhum controlo de qualidade provará quase fatalmente ser uma grande asneira.

O modelo de 120 euros vai dar inevitavelmente problemas na transmissão do sinal UV e Lux (o primeiro de resto é uma ficção). Dão todas. O resto funciona menos mal.

A FineOffset não aprende nada com os erros (é uma coisa penosa) e não se pode contar com a assistência pós-venda da astroradio.com

Por outro lado, a minha experiência com a durabilidade do material Oregon também não é brilhante.


----------



## Zapiao (19 Nov 2014 às 02:25)

Davis então?


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2014 às 11:47)

Mário Barros disse:


>



Chegou . Tem um formato porreiro, dá para espetar em qualquer vaso ou mesmo chão.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2014 às 11:52)

Zapiao disse:


> Davis então?



Claro, tudo o que há abaixo da Davis é de durablidade duvidosa .


----------



## Sentry (24 Nov 2014 às 22:30)

Quanto custa aí um sensor desses? Um dos razoaveis lol


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2014 às 10:33)

Sentry disse:


> Quanto custa aí um sensor desses? Um dos razoaveis lol



Depende do que procures e das condições que tenhas.


----------



## Sentry (25 Nov 2014 às 16:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Depende do que procures e das condições que tenhas.


Condições financeiras ou de espaço? Esse pluviómetro está muito porreiro!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2014 às 20:20)

Sentry disse:


> Condições financeiras ou de espaço? Esse pluviómetro está muito porreiro!



Ambas. Tens que ter em conta que não podes ter o sensor ao sol e convem estar num sitio exposto.


----------



## Sentry (25 Nov 2014 às 22:26)

Espaço tenho muito. Qual é o sitio mais adequado? Existe algum "catálogo" de estações? Ou uma página que as venda. Gostaria de começar por uma coisa mais básica e posteriormente evoluir


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2014 às 09:01)

Sentry disse:


> Espaço tenho muito. Qual é o sitio mais adequado? Existe algum "catálogo" de estações? Ou uma página que as venda. Gostaria de começar por uma coisa mais básica e posteriormente evoluir



Se queres só um termómetro existem na worten e algumas lojas na net a ambito nacional como a pixmania. 

Se queres mesmo uma estação só mesmo pela net em sites internacionais, é onde é mais barato.


----------



## Sentry (26 Nov 2014 às 09:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se queres só um termómetro existem na worten e algumas lojas na net a ambito nacional como a pixmania.
> 
> Se queres mesmo uma estação só mesmo pela net em sites internacionais, é onde é mais barato.


Sobre as estações, quais são os sites que mandam vir o material?


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2014 às 09:09)

Sentry disse:


> Sobre as estações, quais são os sites que mandam vir o material?



Eu essencialmente do Ebay. Mas existem outros sites a ambito europeu que agora não me recordo o nome de onde pessoal já mandou vir material.


----------



## geoair.pt (26 Nov 2014 às 10:37)

Depende do que pretendes comprar...


----------



## Sentry (27 Nov 2014 às 12:10)

geoair.pt disse:


> Depende do que pretendes comprar...


Neste momento gostaria de ter um pluviometro como o que está indicado em cima. tenho andado também à procura de uma estação relativamente pequena. Agora para começar.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2014 às 12:39)

Sentry disse:


> Neste momento gostaria de ter um pluviometro como o que está indicado em cima. tenho andado também à procura de uma estação relativamente pequena. Agora para começar.



Tens aí o link do ebay na página atrás, é só encomendares. 1 semana depois está em tua casa.


----------



## Sentry (27 Nov 2014 às 12:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tens aí o link do ebay na página atrás, é só encomendares. 1 semana depois está em tua casa.


Já vi e já mandei vir


----------



## sandgrain (28 Nov 2014 às 23:38)

Boa noite. Estou a pensar em comprar uma Oregon Scientific WMR200. Alguém me pode dar alguma dica da melhor loja online onde a adquirir? Agradeço também algum feedback sobre a estação. 
Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2014 às 13:14)

sandgrain disse:


> Boa noite. Estou a pensar em comprar uma Oregon Scientific WMR200. Alguém me pode dar alguma dica da melhor loja online onde a adquirir? Agradeço também algum feedback sobre a estação.
> Obrigado



Tens mesmo a certeza que queres essa estação ?  Por o preço dessa consegues arranjar a Davis Vue.


----------



## sandgrain (29 Nov 2014 às 13:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tens mesmo a certeza que queres essa estação ?  Por o preço dessa consegues arranjar a Davis Vue.



Pelo que tenho encontrado online ainda é uma diferença na casa dos 100€, sem contar com o weatherlink


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2014 às 14:17)

sandgrain disse:


> Pelo que tenho encontrado online ainda é uma diferença na casa dos 100€, sem contar com o weatherlink



Vais ter que acrescentar um rs ao termómetro da oregon, além da durabilidade ser duvidosa...


----------



## sandgrain (29 Nov 2014 às 14:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vais ter que acrescentar um rs ao termómetro da oregon, além da durabilidade ser duvidosa...


A questão do rs não me preocupa pois tenho solução para ela. Gostava de poder comprar uma Davis mas o orçamento não estica muito mais.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2014 às 14:36)

sandgrain disse:


> A questão do rs não me preocupa pois tenho solução para ela. Gostava de poder comprar uma Davis mas o orçamento não estica muito mais.



Então e tencionas comprar a nível nacional ou internacional ?


----------



## sandgrain (29 Nov 2014 às 14:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Então e tencionas comprar a nível nacional ou internacional ?


Internacional, sem dúvida


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2014 às 14:41)

sandgrain disse:


> Internacional, sem dúvida



Então tenta o Ebay com mas coisas que venham de dentro da Europa, se não depois levas com as taxas, mas podes encontrar outras lojas.

Exemplo. Pesquisa no google, Ebay.UK. Ebay.De Ebay.Es etc. Também tens a Amazon nos mesmos parâmetros.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oregon-Pr...haltsgeräte_Bügeleisen_PM&hash=item51c4037cbc


----------



## sandgrain (29 Nov 2014 às 14:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Então tenta o Ebay com mas coisas que venham de dentro da Europa, se não depois levas com as taxas, mas podes encontrar outras lojas.
> 
> Exemplo. Pesquisa no google, Ebay.UK. Ebay.De Ebay.Es etc. Também tens a Amazon nos mesmos parâmetros.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oregon-Pr...haltsgeräte_Bügeleisen_PM&hash=item51c4037cbc


Obrigado pelas dicas :-)


----------



## Meteolouco (9 Dez 2014 às 20:10)

Boa noite já encomendei a minha estação é esta : https://www.pce-instruments.com/esp...pce-fws-20-det_97435.htm?_list=kat&_listpos=2

Espero que não me deixe ficar mal, tenho muitas duvidas mas aos poucos espero que me ajudem com os problemas que irão surjindo...
moro num 2 andar e estou a pensar colocar a mesma no telhado onde tem tipo uma varanda depois coloco fotos...
depois tenho mesmo que ter o pc ligado para passar os dados???
quando chegar a mesma e forem surgindo as dúvidas conto convosco para me ajudar obrigado desde já


----------



## Meteolouco (13 Dez 2014 às 16:54)

Boa tarde enviaram me um email a informar que o houve um erro no meu pedido de morada para corrijir e pois foi...mas agora ate estou a ponderar uma David ate 120/130 euros o que acham, alguem que me possa aconselhar nesta materia


----------



## Meteolouco (13 Dez 2014 às 17:56)

que acham desta watson? : http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html
no entanto para mim um senão só tem um raio de até 50 metros sem fios..........:-(
e isso de ser solar já ouvi dizer por ai que dá mais problemas alguém confirma???


----------



## XtraNO (10 Jan 2015 às 11:50)

Meteolouco disse:


> que acham desta watson? : http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html
> no entanto para mim um senão só tem um raio de até 50 metros sem fios..........:-(
> e isso de ser solar já ouvi dizer por ai que dá mais problemas alguém confirma???



Ola Meteolouco,
Parece que aqui no forum meteopt ninguém confirma nem desmente, eu próprio procurei orientação para a escolha de uma estação nova e a ajuda foi escassa. Já compraste a tal estação? Que tal é ela?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Meteolouco (10 Jan 2015 às 16:25)

XtraNO disse:


> Ola Meteolouco,
> Parece que aqui no forum meteopt ninguém confirma nem desmente, eu próprio procurei orientação para a escolha de uma estação nova e a ajuda foi escassa. Já compraste a tal estação? Que tal é ela?
> 
> Cumprimentos


eu já comprei outra esta aqui:
https://www.pce-instruments.com/esp...pce-fws-20-det_97435.htm?_list=kat&_listpos=2

ainda vou montar a estação em principio amanha visto so agora ter ido buscar o tubo


----------



## Paula (11 Jan 2015 às 16:16)

Boas!

Aos mais entendidos, acham que vale a pena investir? Se sim, em qual? Já conheço um pouco das La crosse pela sua boa fama. 

http://www.decathlon.pt/estacao-meteo-100-sens-ext-id_8300661.html

http://www.decathlon.pt/estacao-meteorologica-ws-9135-id_8161022.html

http://www.decathlon.pt/estacao-meteorologica-ws-9635-id_8237651.html#avantages

Obrigado!


----------



## Paula (11 Jan 2015 às 16:38)

Não pretendo nada muito avançado, algo para "começar".
Eu já tive um termómetro da auriol (comprei no LIDL), mas 'pifou.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jan 2015 às 16:55)

Paula disse:


> Não pretendo nada muito avançado, algo para "começar".
> Eu já tive um termómetro da auriol (comprei no LIDL), mas 'pifou.


Os termômetros da auriol ,vão estar esta semana no Lidl a 3,99€


----------



## Paula (11 Jan 2015 às 17:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Os termômetros da auriol ,vão estar esta semana no Lidl a 3,99€



Vou ver se também  compro uns dois ou três


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2015 às 18:01)

Paula disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aos mais entendidos, acham que vale a pena investir? Se sim, em qual? Já conheço um pouco das La crosse pela sua boa fama.
> 
> ...



De todas essas a única que eu conheço é a estação meteorológica La Crosse Technology WS 9135 e a minha que é a _La Crosse Technology WS 9251( que é a que me parece a ''melhorzinha'' das que são vendidas na decathlon). _As outras duas não conheço contudo devo dizer-lhe que a La Crosse Technology WS 9135 não faz registos das mínimas e das máximas como deve ser, isto é não regista as décimas de grau, e acrescenta sempre mais um grau na máxima (se a estação marcar por exemplo 13.1ºC, ela diz que a máxima foi 14ºC, embora que se ela marcar 13ºC a máxima é 13ºC). Nas mínimas como não há décimas de de grau uma temperatura por exemplo de 3.9ºC corresponde a 3ºC de mínima. Com temperaturas negativas uma temperatura por exemplo de -2.1ºC corresponde a uma mínima de -3ºC. Contudo pode dar sempre uma olhadela no site da própria La Crosse, mas aí para comprar online acho que só dá no site Americano.


----------



## Paula (11 Jan 2015 às 18:25)

Mr. Neves disse:


> De todas essas a única que eu conheço é a estação meteorológica La Crosse Technology WS 9135 e a minha que é a _La Crosse Technology WS 9251( que é a que me parece a ''melhorzinha'' das que são vendidas na decathlon). _As outras duas não conheço contudo devo dizer-lhe que a La Crosse Technology WS 9135 não faz registos das mínimas e das máximas como deve ser, isto é não regista as décimas de grau, e acrescenta sempre mais um grau na máxima (se a estação marcar por exemplo 13.1ºC, ela diz que a máxima foi 14ºC, embora que se ela marcar 13ºC a máxima é 13ºC). Nas mínimas como não há décimas de de grau uma temperatura por exemplo de 3.9ºC corresponde a 3ºC de mínima. Com temperaturas negativas uma temperatura por exemplo de -2.1ºC corresponde a uma mínima de -3ºC. Contudo pode dar sempre uma olhadela no site da própria La Crosse, mas aí para comprar online acho que só dá no site Americano.



Obrigado!


----------



## Meteolouco (11 Jan 2015 às 18:50)

Paula disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aos mais entendidos, acham que vale a pena investir? Se sim, em qual? Já conheço um pouco das La crosse pela sua boa fama.
> 
> ...


----------



## XtraNO (11 Jan 2015 às 20:57)

Meteolouco disse:


> eu já comprei outra esta aqui:
> https://www.pce-instruments.com/esp...pce-fws-20-det_97435.htm?_list=kat&_listpos=2
> 
> ainda vou montar a estação em principio amanha visto so agora ter ido buscar o tubo


Boa montagem e depois diz como foi .
Cumps.


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Jan 2015 às 11:38)

A partir de dia 15 no Lidl





E a partir de dia 19 tambem no Lidl


----------



## XtraNO (14 Jan 2015 às 12:20)

Paula disse:


> Não pretendo nada muito avançado, algo para "começar".
> Eu já tive um termómetro da auriol (comprei no LIDL), mas 'pifou.


Ola Paula.
Para já interessava saber se no sítio onde vives tens a possibilidade de instalar uma estação completa no exterior, não digo algo "muito avançado", mas algo mais completo em que além da temperatura, pressão e humidade exteriores poderás também seguir a velocidade e direcção do vento e a chuva que lá vem. Tens jardim?

SE SIM, espera por noticias do colega Meteolouco que acabou de comprar uma PCE FWS 20 que é algo não muito avançado mas bastante completo.

SE NÃO, então não sou o tipo indicado para te elucidar, nunca adquiri nenhuma estação dessas mais simples. O colega Celso Martins acabou de divulgar umas coisas que vão haver no Lidl, vê se te é suficiente.

Cumps


----------



## Meteolouco (25 Jan 2015 às 13:47)

Boa tarde quanto á minha nova estação já está montada e a debitar dados como podem ver mas tive a infelicidade do anenometro vir com defeito e já mandei substituir o mesmo ( não regista a velocidade vento ) de resto também dizer que esta estação o alcance de 100 metros para comunicar com a estação ás vezes é muito pouco ainda por cima se tiver obstáculos pelo meio ou seja temos de ter a estação o mais perto possível do visor senão perde o sinal por vezes, de resto até ao momento tudo bem e os dados parecem muito credíveis e actualizam rápido. Em breve vou comecar a construção do RS ( Radiation shield )

podem ver fotos da mesma aqui: https://www.facebook.com/MeteoCelor...8675707316904/357420084442465/?type=1&theater


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Mar 2015 às 09:47)

Bom dia, sei que já não venho aqui á muito tempo, mas preciso da vossa ajuda, será que este pluvio digital é bom, será que vale a pena comprar?

http://store.oregonscientific.com/e...les/pluviometro-y-termometro-inalambrico.html


----------



## bigfire (8 Abr 2015 às 14:36)

Boas, por acaso alguém tem conhecimento de alguma loja onde se venda estações meteorológicas portáteis da Kestrel?


----------



## bmelo (10 Mai 2015 às 15:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Os termômetros da auriol ,vão estar esta semana no Lidl a 3,99€



sabes se esses termometros vão ter também higrometro ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mai 2015 às 19:18)

bigfire disse:


> Boas, por acaso alguém tem conhecimento de alguma loja onde se venda estações meteorológicas portáteis da Kestrel?



Tenta a Gestel em Linda-a Velha. Fui lá há uns anos (tenho 2 Davis e é um representante nacional) e parece-me ter visto equipamento Kestrel à venda.


----------



## efcm (21 Out 2015 às 01:42)

Preciso da vossa ajuda, procuro uma estação que permita disponibilizar dados online sem ter necessidade de utilização de um PC, que de para ligar o cabo de rede ou USB directamente ao router.

Orçamento até 150€

É exequível? nestes valores e já existe esta tecnologia ?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2015 às 10:17)

efcm disse:


> Preciso da vossa ajuda, procuro uma estação que permita disponibilizar dados online sem ter necessidade de utilização de um PC, que de para ligar o cabo de rede ou USB directamente ao router.



Ao router ou ao computador ? Sim, nesses valores já arranjas uma estação com todas as componentes a durabilidade é que não deverá ser muita, mas é relativo.


----------



## efcm (22 Out 2015 às 00:54)

Mário Barros no local não posso colocar um PC ou sequer um portátil, teria mesmo de ser ligada directo ao router via cabo de rede, cabo usb, ou wireless.
Existe alguma coisa desse género para um orçamento de 150€ ou tem de se esticar mais o orçamento ?


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2015 às 10:04)

Que eu tenha conhecimento não.


----------



## nipnip (11 Jan 2016 às 23:47)

Boa noite!

Já estou registado por cá há algum tempo e vou lendo (ainda que participando pouco) o que por cá se via escrevendo.

Tenho pensado cada vez mais em adquirir e instalar uma estação meteorológica.

Assim sendo venho pedir opinião partindo do pressuposto que a ideia é que a estação seja o mais "autónoma" (trocas de pilhas, bricolage para instalar e afins).

Tenho pensado em algo deste género 
Assim sendo tenho algumas questões:
1. Numa estação deste tipo (já andei a ler opiniões acerca do modelo) o principal problema pode passar pela "proteccção" do sensor de temperatura correcto?
2. Gostaria ainda, de para além de ser um hobby, para mim que a estação pode-se fornecer dados de alguma forma úteis. Assim sendo gostaria de obter opiniões de até que ponto a localização que tenho pensada poderá ser interessante.
Localização aproximada 41.186197, -7.818632

Obrigado


----------



## XtraNO (12 Jan 2016 às 10:21)

nipnip disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Já estou registado por cá há algum tempo e vou lendo (ainda que participando pouco) o que por cá se via escrevendo.
> 
> ...


Bom dia.
O meu conselho: junta mais uns troquitos e compra a Davis Vantage Vue.
Cumps.


----------



## nipnip (12 Jan 2016 às 10:36)

XtraNO disse:


> Bom dia.
> O meu conselho: junta mais uns troquitos e compra a Davis Vantage Vue.
> Cumps.



Viva,

Obrigado pelo conselho.

Do que tenho visto para outras marcas/gamas, embora reconheça que em termo de qualidades serão naturalmente superiores, para ter algo com Wifi/upload directo para a internet, não são propriamente mais uns troquitos. Só o Davis Weather Link IP faz subir bastante o preço.

Ou estou errado e andei a ver as lojas erradas?


----------



## Kraliv (12 Jan 2016 às 11:45)

Para comprares uma barata com ligação ao PC:

http://www.astroradio.com/es/514020?id=GwqhEXgj

ou  aqui

https://www.pce-instruments.com/esp...e-fws20-det_97435.htm?_list=qr.art&_listpos=3


Para comprares estação Davis Vue (ou outra), o melhor site é na Holanda:  *Davis Vantage Vue 6250EU + USB Datalogger  por 550€

http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/weerstations/davis/6250eu-vantage-vue-usb-2119
*
enviam para Portugal por uns 25€/30€ de portes!


PS: não me envias mensagem privada que eu nunca estou Online e NÃO respondo, faz apenas perguntas no Forum..alguém irá responder!


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Jan 2016 às 12:28)

Eu comprei a minha Davis por este site :
http://www.tiendafotovoltaica.es/ep...tPath=/Shops/61359426/Categories/METEOROLOGIA

Tens a* 579,00 €* o pack da Davis Vue com USB Weatherlink.  Enviam para casa por *17€*


----------



## nipnip (12 Jan 2016 às 14:44)

Kraliv disse:


> Para comprares uma barata com ligação ao PC:
> 
> http://www.astroradio.com/es/514020?id=GwqhEXgj
> 
> ...



a ideia é mesmo não depender de um PC permanentemente ligado. portanto creio que nenhuma dessas duas opções é realmente uma opção. Para além do preço que é substancialmente mais elevado (ainda que acredite piamente que são de melhor qualidade)



Joaopaulo disse:


> Eu comprei a minha Davis por este site :
> http://www.tiendafotovoltaica.es/ep...tPath=/Shops/61359426/Categories/METEOROLOGIA
> 
> Tens a* 579,00 €* o pack da Davis Vue com USB Weatherlink.  Enviam para casa por *17€*



A mesma questão de cima para além de depender de um computador é grosso modo o dobro do valor da que coloquei como exemplo

Obrigado


----------



## Toby (12 Fev 2016 às 18:59)

Para comprares estação Davis Vue (ou outra) disse:


> Davis Vantage Vue *6250EU + *USB Datalogger  por 550€
> 
> http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/weerstations/davis/6250eu-vantage-vue-usb-2119
> [/B]
> enviam para Portugal por uns 25€/30€ de portes!



Boa noite,

Sorry para o meu mau português (difícil o português para um belga )
Confirmo esta empresa holandesa é realmente sério (bom preço, boa embalagem,…)
Comprei o meu VP2 em 2011 e entreguei-o aqui à Portugal


 Bom fim de semana


----------



## jonas (29 Fev 2016 às 10:11)

Bom dia ,
quero comprsr uma estacao meteorologica 
Onde a devo comprar e qual?


----------



## crossh (29 Fev 2016 às 11:39)

Olá Jonas .. Se procurares nos posts anteriores encontrarás a reposta.. 
Cumps


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Fev 2016 às 16:31)

jonas disse:


> Bom dia ,
> quero comprsr uma estacao meteorologica
> Onde a devo comprar e qual?



Boa Tarde @jonas

Eu comprei a minha estação num site online, a Davis Vantage Vue. A loja é a Nautic21 e situa-se em Espanha (Barcelona).
Link: https://www.nautic21.com/
É uma loja onde adquiro total confiança.

Abraço


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mar 2016 às 19:34)

Reparei esta semana no catálogo do Brico Depôt que tem esta estação:







Ver página 23 do folheto

Link:  http://www.bricodepot.pt/nuestro-catalogo?field_tienda_asociada=53

Marca : http://www.optex.fr/produits.php?superfam=SUPF28&sousfam=F099#reference


----------



## smpereira (2 Mar 2016 às 21:25)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Reparei esta semana no catálogo do Brico Depôt que tem esta estação:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Será uma boa estação?


----------



## Toby (3 Mar 2016 às 06:58)

smpereira disse:


> Será uma boa estação?



Bom dia,

Optex é um fabricante francês de parábola TV. Qualite?? 
Não é o Davis, Peet Bros, Inspeed mas para o preço como primeira estação não se sabe ser voar
Manuel em portugueses: http://www.optex.fr/Fichiers/Notices/m990018.pdf
http://www.optex.fr/Fichiers/Plaquettes/p990018.pdf


----------



## smpereira (3 Mar 2016 às 13:32)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Optex é um fabricante francês de parábola TV. Qualite??
> Não é o Davis, Peet Bros, Inspeed mas para o preço como primeira estação não se sabe ser voar
> ...



Boa Tarde,
Sim, não é tao boa como essas marcas mas como primeira estação acho que secalhar é de aproveitar.
Muito obrigado


----------



## smpereira (3 Mar 2016 às 14:06)

E esperando que ainda haja, uma vez ser limitado a 20 estações a cada loja


----------



## actioman (3 Mar 2016 às 16:12)

Atenção que não tem ligação ao PC. Tenham isso em conta. 

Pena não indicar a resolução dos diferentes sensores e do intervalo de tempo da transmissão de dados da unidade exterior para a interior.


----------



## qwerl (10 Jul 2016 às 00:58)

Boas

Estou a pensar em comprar uma estação meteorológica, com sensor de temperatura, humidade, Pa, vento e precipitação, pelo menos.
Não pretendo nada de muito profissional, apenas algo para "começar", e com um preço acessível.
Se me puderem dar algumas sugestões, agradeço


----------



## qwerl (12 Jul 2016 às 01:40)

Boas

O que é que acham desta estação? www.pce-instruments.com/esp...e-fws20-det_97435.htm?_list=qr.art&_listpos=3
É de boa qualidade? Acham que é boa como primeira estação? Pelo menos parece-me acessível...


----------



## qwerl (12 Jul 2016 às 21:48)

Já estive a dar uma vista de olhos no fórum e acho que a PCE-FWS20 é a mais adequada para mim. 

Moro num prédio de 4 andares, por isso penso que o local mais adequado para a instalar seria o telhado, mas morando eu no 1º andar posso vir a ter problemas com a recepção do sinal pela consola? É que o telhado é um dos poucos lugares em que eu tenho possibilidade de instalar a estação, por morar num prédio, mas não quero estar a adquiri-la com a possibilidade de não conseguir receber o sinal


----------



## XtraNO (9 Ago 2016 às 11:19)

qwerl disse:


> Já estive a dar uma vista de olhos no fórum e acho que a PCE-FWS20 é a mais adequada para mim.
> 
> Moro num prédio de 4 andares, por isso penso que o local mais adequado para a instalar seria o telhado, mas morando eu no 1º andar posso vir a ter problemas com a recepção do sinal pela consola? É que o telhado é um dos poucos lugares em que eu tenho possibilidade de instalar a estação, por morar num prédio, mas não quero estar a adquiri-la com a possibilidade de não conseguir receber o sinal



(Como ninguém se digna a responder)
Já te decidiste? 
De facto é um bocado arriscado seguir pela via wireless para transmissão de dados na tua situação, é muito ferro e cimento pelo meio e mais as interferências de tudo o que é aparelho eléctrico dos vizinhos, terias de ir pela opção cablada, só conheço as Davis mas já se sabe... upa upa!


----------



## Filipe30 (12 Set 2016 às 23:02)

Olá,

Juntamente com um grupo de amigos estamos a pensar oferecer a um amigo uma estação meteorológica. Estivémos a ver para trás as vossas discussões, mas nenhum de nós consegue acompanhar o vosso nível...

Conseguem ajudar-nos e recomendar uma estação? Do que procurámos online encontrámos esta (http://m.ebay.com/itm/Acurite-Color...Phone-Connect-5-in-1-/351806660795?nav=SEARCH) que está mais ou menos na nossa gama de preço, e com funcionalidades que achamos interessantes (como a app). O que vos parece? 

Ele vive num apartamento em Lisboa com varanda para norte e oeste; não sei se isso tem algum impacto também?

Obrigado!


----------



## antoniob (3 Nov 2016 às 20:16)

Qual é a melhor escolha para uma estação até 60€?


----------



## JAlves (6 Nov 2016 às 16:07)

Boa tarde a todos,

Desde há uns anos que tenho um pequeníssimo e básico termómetro interior/exterior (com fio) com relógio, o qual está instalado no WC e serve basicamente para saber, principalmente de manhã antes de sair de casa, com as temperaturas que podemos contar na rua.

Dado que o mesmo está a avariar (cristais líquidos nas couves) e interesso-me por esta temática, pondero adquirir uma estação meteorológica básica, em que no exterior tenha apenas o sensor de temperatura pois o meu apartamento não permite instalar nada mais no exterior, e não tenho tempo nem disponibilidade para ir para o telhado.

Tenho andado a ver pelo ebay, e há milhentas estações em preços até +-50€, sendo certamente uns melhores que outros.

Só para terem uma ideia - http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...0.Xweather.TRS0&_nkw=weather+station&_sacat=0

É aqui que preciso da vossa ajuda, no sentido de me aconselharem algo que tenha o máximo de funções e seja minimamente fiável (considerando a gama/preço), preferencialmente do qual tenham experiência pessoal.

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## cmg (6 Nov 2016 às 16:26)

Boas 
Nessa gama de preços creio que  no Aki havia alguns modelos de estações agora se são boas ou não, se são fiáveis ou não.... não sei. 
Boa sorte 
Cumps

cmg


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2016 às 16:33)

Boas,

Não tenho nenhuma da La Crosse, mas sei que há membros do forum que têm.
Compras facilmente em qualquer decatlhon ,julgo que são relativamente fiáveis.

Esta aqui é uma delas:

http://www.decathlon.pt/estacao-meteorologica-ws-9251-id_8205972.html

Isto da fiabilidade tem muito que se lhe diga, pois muitas vezes o que realmente importa é a qualidade da  instalação.


----------



## JAlves (14 Nov 2016 às 23:00)

Peço desculpa por não ter dito nada de imediato, mas li os vossos conselhos e agradeço as vossas opiniões.

De qualquer forma, pretendia algo um bocadinho mais completo (com barómetro, por exemplo), e acabei por optar por esta:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232063767652?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Vamos ver se vale alguma coisa.

Obrigado


----------



## remember (15 Nov 2016 às 11:54)

Bom dia, depois dá feedback da máquina... tenho ouvido falar bem dessa marca.


JAlves disse:


> Peço desculpa por não ter dito nada de imediato, mas li os vossos conselhos e agradeço as vossas opiniões.
> 
> De qualquer forma, pretendia algo um bocadinho mais completo (com barómetro, por exemplo), e acabei por optar por esta:
> 
> ...


----------



## JAlves (15 Nov 2016 às 13:43)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, depois dá feedback da máquina... tenho ouvido falar bem dessa marca.



Viva!

Olha, ainda bem porque comprei mesmo "ás escuras". 

Claro que, pelo preço, não espero algo ultra fiável, mas se der para acompanhar a evolução meteorológica com um mínimo de erro já é bom.

Depois colocarei os dados no seguimento do centro. 

Para já, é esperar que atravesse o mundo todo para cá chegar.


----------



## Toby (19 Nov 2016 às 05:10)

Bom dia,

Desculpem o meu mau português.

Os que procuram peças DAVIS à bons preços: http://www.weatherspares.co.uk/
Alguns dos seus preços são muito bom!
Devi substituir o meu pluviômetro, e fiz muito boa economia.

Pluvio 7852.804 : 59.41€ TTC
Sonde t° 7346.174: 78.60€ TTC !!!! (novo sonde +/-0.3°)
Envio para Portugal : 15.72€

Bom fim de semana


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (26 Nov 2016 às 19:08)

Boa noite 
Sem querer chatear muito, mas como a 2 ou 3 anos que n tenho seguido o assunto pedia ajuda urgente para a escolha de uma estação meteo para instalar em Montalegre 
até 1000 euros de investimento  e vai ser comprada nos estados unidos... 
agradeço desde já a vossa ajuda 
cumps 
Miguel Moura 
Meteomontalegre


----------



## XtraNO (27 Nov 2016 às 23:31)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Boa noite
> Sem querer chatear muito, mas como a 2 ou 3 anos que n tenho seguido o assunto pedia ajuda urgente para a escolha de uma estação meteo para instalar em Montalegre
> até 1000 euros de investimento  e vai ser comprada nos estados unidos...
> agradeço desde já a vossa ajuda
> ...



Boa noite.
Sem hesitações: uma Davis Vantage Pro 2.
Mas atenção ao modelo adquirido nos USA, faça questão que lhe vendem o modelo Europeu.
Disponha.

P.S.: Sendo para instalar em Montalegre recomendo que a Davis VP2 venha com o acessório de aquecimento do pluviómetro instalado, para poder continuar a fazer medições da quantidade de precipitação nos dias de neve. Pode levar muitos acessórios.


----------



## remember (30 Nov 2016 às 17:40)

Boas, o Aldi já tem a estação meteorológica para breve... só falta saber o que o Lidl têm para oferecer!
http://www.aldi.pt/aldi_estacao_meteorologica_48_5_6536_28885.html


----------



## Geopower (2 Dez 2016 às 20:20)

remember disse:


> Boas, o Aldi já tem a estação meteorológica para breve... só falta saber o que o Lidl têm para oferecer!
> http://www.aldi.pt/aldi_estacao_meteorologica_48_5_6536_28885.html








Alguém tem uma igual, que possa dar a opinião? Por 19.99 €, a partir de 10-12 no Aldi. Pela foto parece ter sensor da pressão atmosférica, temperatura e humidade relativa. 
Obrigado.


----------



## remember (2 Dez 2016 às 20:29)

Boas segundo consegui apurar é desta marca:
http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_funk_wetterstation_48_5_2842_36856.html

Também gostava de saber se alguém tem alguma, parece-me bastante completa para o preço  Penso que têm, até porque deve ser igual a essa. 
Pelo que consegui perceber também o sortido que falam é das cores e da orientação, que são diferentes consoante os modelos.


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 01:18)

remember disse:


> Boas segundo consegui apurar é desta marca:
> http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_funk_wetterstation_48_5_2842_36856.html
> 
> Também gostava de saber se alguém tem alguma, parece-me bastante completa para o preço  Penso que têm, até porque deve ser igual a essa.
> Pelo que consegui perceber também o sortido que falam é das cores e da orientação, que são diferentes consoante os modelos.





Parece ser uma boa estação, pelo menos pelo preço e pelo que oferece... Gostava que comprar


----------



## remember (10 Dez 2016 às 15:42)

Boas, já a comprei, até agora parece bastante completa para o preço, comprei a preta vertical... estou à espera que passe o tempo de sincronização, para dizer o que acho da mesma.


----------



## acca (11 Dez 2016 às 12:02)

Bom dia !

Comprei essa máquina do Aldi, não percebo muito do assunto, mas sempre tive curiosidade de ter um "brinquedo" destes.
Uma coisa que me intriga é que na parte da humidade do ar passou a dar "HH" (isto no exterior). No manual de instruções apenas falam de "LL" que significa que a humidade relativa do ar ficou 20% fora do limite de medição. Mesmo pesquisando na Internet não encontro nenhuma referencia a este "HH". Alguém aqui por acaso saberá qual o significado ? Eu vivo numa zona muito húmida, mas não sei se será normal.
Obrigado


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2016 às 12:09)

acca disse:


> Bom dia !
> 
> Comprei essa máquina do Aldi, não percebo muito do assunto, mas sempre tive curiosidade de ter um "brinquedo" destes.
> Uma coisa que me intriga é que na parte da humidade do ar passou a dar "HH" (isto no exterior). No manual de instruções apenas falam de "LL" que significa que a humidade relativa do ar ficou 20% fora do limite de medição. Mesmo pesquisando na Internet não encontro nenhuma referencia a este "HH". Alguém aqui por acaso saberá qual o significado ? Eu vivo numa zona muito húmida, mas não sei se será normal.
> Obrigado


Boas,
Apesar da minha não ser dessas, também aparece o HH. Na minha isso aparece quando a humidade chega aos 100%, pois até ao 99% aparece o número.


----------



## acca (11 Dez 2016 às 12:12)

Pois foi o que pensei, eu sei que aqui é muito húmido, só não fazia ideia que era assim tanto. Obrigado !
Edit: Agora já passou para os 90%.


----------



## remember (11 Dez 2016 às 14:18)

acca disse:


> Pois foi o que pensei, eu sei que aqui é muito húmido, só não fazia ideia que era assim tanto. Obrigado !
> Edit: Agora já passou para os 90%.



Sim aparece quando atinge o máximo de humidade... o teu ecrã também fica meio apagado?


----------



## acca (11 Dez 2016 às 14:20)

@remember, que tenha reparado o ecrã não fica meio apagado.


----------



## remember (11 Dez 2016 às 14:47)

Tens pilhas ou ligada à corrente? a minha está com pilhas, mas o ecrã apaga-se...


----------



## acca (11 Dez 2016 às 14:54)

Tenho a minha ligada à corrente e a não ser que carregue no botão o ecrã está sempre ligado


----------



## remember (11 Dez 2016 às 15:03)

Obrigado, era o que pensava... confirmei também no manual. Têm a haver com o funcionamento com pilhas ou ligada à corrente! O sinal de acerto de hora é que demora a fixar.


----------



## Rachie (18 Dez 2016 às 13:55)

Boa tarde. Só agora vi a vossa troca de impressões. Tenho esta estação já há uns 2 anos e devo dizer que é bastante boa. Só tenho alguns problemas em acertar a hora, tive de por 2 horas atrasada porque passado um bocado vai buscar o sinal RF e por algum motivo adianta a hora. 
A recepção é bastante boa e a medição é bastante aproximada da realidade. Marca sempre o mesmo que o termómetro do carro, ou seja, inflaciona talvez 1° a 1.5°. Não tenho shield. Apenas pus o sensor na varanda num local que não apanha sol. 
HH significa humidade acima de 90% e LL abaixo de 10%.
Espero ter ajudado e que estejam igualmente satisfeitos com a estação :-)


----------



## acca (18 Dez 2016 às 14:14)

Tem piada que tenho exactamente esse problema em acertar as horas, acerto as horas e passado algum tempo aquilo adianta uma hora não sei porquê.
Mas até agora não estou arrependido de ter comprado.


----------



## cmg (18 Dez 2016 às 14:23)

acca disse:


> Tem piada que tenho exactamente esse problema em acertar as horas, acerto as horas e passado algum tempo aquilo adianta uma hora não sei porquê.
> Mas até agora não estou arrependido de ter comprado.


Não haverá um "setting" para acertar o fuso horário? 
Cumps

cmg


----------



## acca (18 Dez 2016 às 16:10)

cmg disse:


> Não haverá um "setting" para acertar o fuso horário?
> Cumps
> 
> cmg


Haver há, mas é uma opção que me permite escolher de 0 a 12 e não faço ideia do que isso significa, nem no manual vem. Tenho a opção 0, também já experimentei o 12 e faz o mesmo ...


----------



## VimDePantufas (18 Dez 2016 às 16:16)

acca disse:


> Haver há, mas é uma opção que me permite escolher de 0 a 12 e não faço ideia do que isso significa, nem no manual vem. Tenho a opção 0, também já experimentei o 12 e faz o mesmo ...


Muito simples a resolução, coloque a hora actual com mais uma hora da que for no momento em que faça o acerto, por exemplo se forem 10 horas coloque 11 e na opção onde lhe apareça de 0 a 12 (fuso) coloque -1 e o acerto deverá ficar correcto.


----------



## acca (18 Dez 2016 às 16:19)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Muito simples a resolução, coloque a hora actual com mais uma hora da que for no momento em que faça o acerto, por exemplo se forem 10 horas coloque 11 e na opção onde lhe apareça de 0 a 12 (fuso) coloque -1 e o acerto deverá ficar correcto.


Isso de colocar menos uma hora já tinha tentado, mas não com o -1, vou testar obrigado!


----------



## VimDePantufas (18 Dez 2016 às 16:24)

acca disse:


> Isso de colocar menos uma hora já tinha tentado, mas não com o -1, vou testar obrigado!


Atenção que está equivocado, é muito simples, veja bem  a minha resposta acima, ... como informei* tem que colocar 1 hora mais no relógio se tentar agora por ex 16.22 coloque 17.22 e -1 no fuso  (0 a 12)*


----------



## Rachie (18 Dez 2016 às 20:20)

Comigo só resultou por fuso horário -1 e atrasar o relógio 2h. Mas poderá haver outra solução que não encontrei  é uma questão de ir tentando.


----------



## cmg (18 Dez 2016 às 21:17)

O que eu fiz com a minha estação (outra marca) foi acertar o relógio, fuso 0 e esperar. Se não desse fazer o mesmo mas fuso -1, etc.
Att. à hora de verão e Inverno.
Cumps


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2017 às 23:12)

JAlves disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Olha, ainda bem porque comprei mesmo "ás escuras".
> 
> ...



Já chegou a máquina?


----------



## meteo_xpepe (4 Jan 2017 às 11:23)

Olá e bom ano a todos!
Acompanho há uns anos o fórum e comprei recentemente uma OS WMR300 para apoio a uma exploração agrícola que estou a iniciar e tenho algumas dúvidas que agradecia resposta.
A estação foi instalada no alto de um moinho, a cerca de 6m do solo, e o moinho fica num alto de um monte a uma altitude de 245m no concelho de Cuba, Alentejo. Por não estarem todas as obras concluídas não está ainda a funcionar.
Uma vez que não tenho instalado (nem terei a não ser com esta finalidade) qualquer meio de acesso à internet no local mas pretendo transmitir os dados da estação em tempo-real, qual a solução que me aconselham?
Agradeço imenso respostas, tenho algumas ideias mas não sou de todo entendido no assunto... Obrigado!


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Jan 2017 às 13:39)

Boas. Venho só aqui desaconselhar a compra de uma estação meteorológica vendida pela loja AKI (adquiri a minha em Braga)

A estação é uma estação completa portanto com anemómetro, pluviómetro, temperatura, humidade e direção de vento. O preço é 100 euros. Pode parecer tentador mas não comprem esta estação pela seguinte razão. O alcance de 100 metros é PURA MENTIRA, no máximo alcanço 25m e já tenho falhas de sinal. Outro problema é o minúsculo radiation shield, de manhã cedo as temperaturas sobem muito, apesar de que depois durante a tarde são corretas (Talvez pelo sol andar mais baixo de manhã consegue penetrar o RS não sei..) RESUMINDO: Pelos 100 euros a estação cumpre em alguns aspetos (Anemómetro e pluviómetro parecem-me fiáveis, mas desilude em outros aspetos como o alcance e o Radiation Shield)
Já agora a estação é uma Velleman WS-1060


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2017 às 14:04)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas. Venho só aqui desaconselhar a compra de uma estação meteorológica vendida pela loja AKI (adquiri a minha em Braga)
> 
> A estação é uma estação completa portanto com anemómetro, pluviómetro, temperatura, humidade e direção de vento. O preço é 100 euros. Pode parecer tentador mas não comprem esta estação pela seguinte razão. O alcance de 100 metros é PURA MENTIRA, no máximo alcanço 25m e já tenho falhas de sinal. Outro problema é o minúsculo radiation shield, de manhã cedo as temperaturas sobem muito, apesar de que depois durante a tarde são corretas (Talvez pelo sol andar mais baixo de manhã consegue penetrar o RS não sei..) RESUMINDO: Pelos 100 euros a estação cumpre em alguns aspetos (Anemómetro e pluviómetro parecem-me fiáveis, mas desilude em outros aspetos como o alcance e o Radiation Shield)
> Já agora a estação é uma Velleman WS-1060


Boas é a da Velleman?


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Jan 2017 às 15:59)

remember disse:


> Boas é a da Velleman?


Sim é. Velleman Ws1060


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2017 às 22:02)

Boas,

Alguem me saber dizer se existe algum anemometro que registe efectivamente a velocidade das rajadas,e não apenas velocidade maxima de vento?
Obrigado.

Infelizmente não posso instalar uma estação no telhado do prédio, pois o mesmo não está em bom estado. Se ha parâmetro que gostava de medir era de longe o vento, tenho um anemometro barato mas pretendia dados mais reais,com mais qualidade.
Encontrei isto,não é bem um anemometro, mas regista rajadas.
http://www.weathershack.com/product/rainwise-windlog.html


----------



## remember (9 Jan 2017 às 09:52)

Meteofan disse:


> Sim é. Velleman Ws1060



Bom dia, 

tens os dados online?


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2017 às 09:54)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> tens os dados online?


Não é possível com esta estação, não tem ligação ao PC


----------



## remember (9 Jan 2017 às 09:56)

Meteofan disse:


> Não é possível com esta estação, não tem ligação ao PC



Pois bem me parecia, só não a compro por isso... Porque em termos de preço é bastante boa.
Queria tentar algo que o fizesse, mas disparam logo os preços...


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jan 2017 às 00:43)

Esta semana encontrei este modelo:
TFA 35.1140 Spring Breeze

Aqui fica uma foto:





Estación meteorológica avanzada digital con medición de viento (velocidad de 1 a 120 km/h). 

Transmisión inalámbrica del exterior, hasta 80 metros en campo abierto. 

Sensores exteriores de T./H. protegidos con garita ventilada para una mayor precisión y fiabilidad.


Algumas características :

Temperatura interior 0-50ºC con resolución de 0,1ºC y precisión de 1ºC. 
Humedad interior de 1 al 99% con resolución del 1% y precisión del 5%
Temperatura exterior de -40 hasta + 50ºC con resolución de 0,1ºC y precisión de 1ºC. 
Humedad exterior de 1 al 99% con resolución del 1% y precisión del 5%
Medición de la velocidad del viento de 1 a 120 km/h con una resolución de 1km/h y precisión de 3km/h. 
Transmisión inalámbrica a la consola cada 30 segundos a 433 Mhz. 
Adaptador de corriente incluido. 

Pilas para unidad exterior 2 x 1,5V AA no incluidas.

Pilas para consola 3 x 1,5V AAA no incluidas. 

Preço: 77€

Link:http://www.tiendafotovoltaica.es/ep...61359426/Products/"TFA 35.1140 Spring Breeze"


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2017 às 00:53)

Nao parece registar rajadas. Certo?


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jan 2017 às 01:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nao parece registar rajadas. Certo?



Pelo que entendi é registada a velocidade de vento atual , a velocidade máxima e também o histórico para diferentes períodos .

A marca  La crosse também tem este referido modelo :
http://www.lacrossetechnology.com/327-1414w-professional-wind-station/

E um outro modelo mais completo :
http://www.lacrossetechnology.com/328-2314-professional-weather-station-lightning-detector/


----------



## remember (10 Jan 2017 às 12:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Esta semana encontrei este modelo:
> TFA 35.1140 Spring Breeze
> 
> Aqui fica uma foto:
> ...



Bom preço, só tenho pena de algumas estações desta gama, não terem ligação ao pc para monitorização...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2017 às 12:59)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Pelo que entendi é registada a velocidade de vento atual , a velocidade máxima e também o histórico para diferentes períodos .
> 
> A marca  La crosse também tem este referido modelo :
> http://www.lacrossetechnology.com/327-1414w-professional-wind-station/
> ...


 obrigado, tenho que pesquisar melhor, ainda perco a cabeça e compro o windlog que partilhei acima.


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2017 às 15:29)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Atenção que está equivocado, é muito simples, veja bem  a minha resposta acima, ... como informei* tem que colocar 1 hora mais no relógio se tentar agora por ex 16.22 coloque 17.22 e -1 no fuso  (0 a 12)*



Obrigado pela ajuda, finalmente consegui meter a máquina com as horas correctas hehe tal e qual como disseste, a minha estação tinha sinal DCF então foi só fazer zone (-1) e não voltou a adquirir mais o sinal DCF


----------



## VimDePantufas (11 Jan 2017 às 16:56)

remember disse:


> Obrigado pela ajuda, finalmente consegui meter a máquina com as horas correctas hehe tal e qual como disseste, a minha estação tinha sinal DCF então foi só fazer zone (-1) e não voltou a adquirir mais o sinal DCF



Um prazer muito grande !


----------



## T-Storm (12 Jan 2017 às 09:14)

Bons dias!

Adquiri esta semana o termometro da Auriol que estava à venda no Lidl (aquele simples que apenas dá as temps máxs e mins) e tenho uma questão. O sensor exterior pode estar exposto à chuva / humidade sem problemas ou é preciso algum tipo de protecção?

Obrigado!


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jan 2017 às 15:41)

T-Storm disse:


> Bons dias!
> 
> Adquiri esta semana o termometro da Auriol que estava à venda no Lidl (aquele simples que apenas dá as temps máxs e mins) e tenho uma questão. O sensor exterior pode estar exposto à chuva / humidade sem problemas ou é preciso algum tipo de protecção?
> 
> Obrigado!



Não pode, pelos relatos dos outros. Quanto à humidade, não sei se é grande problema.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jan 2017 às 19:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> obrigado, tenho que pesquisar melhor, ainda perco a cabeça e compro o windlog que partilhei acima.



Estive a ver o Windlog, parece-me bastante bom.  Mas a ideia é medir apenas velocidade do vento e rajadas ?  Num local fixo ou funcionar como portátil ?

Com metade desse preço consegues compra uma Watson, e utilizar apenas os sensores de vento para fazer medições. Com ligação ao PC para obter os gráficos das medições.

Por exemplo esta : http://www.astroradio.com/es/514031


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2017 às 22:05)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estive a ver o Windlog, parece-me bastante bom.  Mas a ideia é medir apenas velocidade do vento e rajadas ?  Num local fixo ou funcionar como portátil ?
> 
> Com metade desse preço consegues compra uma Watson, e utilizar apenas os sensores de vento para fazer medições. Com ligação ao PC para obter os gráficos das medições.
> 
> Por exemplo esta : http://www.astroradio.com/es/514031



Boas João Paulo,
Obrigado pela ajuda.

Sim por aquilo que vi o windlog é um produto de qualidade, dá para descarregar os dados no  próprio software em forma de tabela e graficos.Como nao tenho local para instalar uma estação, e pretendo dados de vento de qualidade pensei na hipótese de usar o windlog e  leva- lo para vários sítios aqui da zona para fazer medições.
Futuramente poderia instalar o windlog no telhado, há um cabo muito extenso.
Se há parâmetro que queira registar era mesmo vento, levar o aparelho a sítios extramente ventosos seria um objetivo.


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Jan 2017 às 00:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas João Paulo,
> Obrigado pela ajuda.
> 
> Sim por aquilo que vi o windlog é um produto de qualidade, dá para descarregar os dados no  próprio software em forma de tabela e graficos.Como nao tenho local para instalar uma estação, e pretendo dados de vento de qualidade pensei na hipótese de usar o windlog e  leva- lo para vários sítios aqui da zona para fazer medições.
> ...


Boas.
Eu tenho andado a namorar este.

https://www.windlogger.eu/collections/data-wind-speed-logger-kits/products/windtrackerlogger


----------



## Fpinto (24 Jan 2017 às 22:21)

Boas
O que acham desta estação?   http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232068199569
É para substituir o meu termómetro a mercúrio eheeh
Agora a sério, pelo mesmo preço arranja-se melhor ou não vale a pena procurar?


----------



## remember (25 Jan 2017 às 08:50)

Bom dia e bem vindo ao nosso fórum, tenho ouvido falar bem delas, mas para não estares tanto tempo à espera dela porque não optas por uma do Aldi?
Tenho uma e já vi que vários utilizadores também a têm e pelo menos comigo têm portado-se bem! Apenas  algumas das funções dessa Excelvan que a do Aldi não têm:
- Nascer e por do Sol/Lua
- Talvez o símbolo de conforto dentro de casa (não consigo perceber se aquilo é estático)

Vi-a aqui ao pé de minha casa ainda tinham algumas, tens a versão vertical ou horizontal.


----------



## Fpinto (25 Jan 2017 às 09:14)

Bom dia
Essa é uma boa opção. Mas infelizmente não tenho nenhuma loja por aqui. A mais perto está a mais de 80 Km.
Também não percebi de vendem online...


----------



## remember (25 Jan 2017 às 09:24)

Fpinto disse:


> Bom dia
> Essa é uma boa opção. Mas infelizmente não tenho nenhuma loja por aqui. A mais perto está a mais de 80 Km.
> Também não percebi de vendem online...



Pois assim torna-se complicado!
A mais próxima que vejo é a de Leiria (Gandara), não online desconheço que vendam... Não tens ninguém que te possa ver disso?


----------



## Fpinto (25 Jan 2017 às 09:33)

Para esses lados, não.


----------



## remember (26 Jan 2017 às 21:06)

Boa noite,
peço a todos os utilizadores da estação meteorológica do Aldi que me tirem uma dúvida, já vos aconteceu alguma vez a temperatura exterior ou interior ir a extremos e fazer um barulho?
Aconteceu-me com um extremo máximo e agora com um minimo, poderá ser de algo que funcione na mesma frequência aqui perto de minha casa?


----------



## Fpinto (26 Jan 2017 às 23:33)

Penso que isso trabalha na frequência 433 MHZ, que é bastante usada...

Alguém conhece esta estação?
http://www.leroymerlin.pt/Site/Prod...80334_ESTACAO-METEO-INT-EXT-RADIO-OH1000.aspx


----------



## Bruno Cristina (27 Jan 2017 às 00:29)

Boa Noite,

Comprei uma estação atraves do ebay da marca excelvan sera que posso confiar nos dados que recebo?
Ate a data esta a funcionar bem não sei e se esta perto da realidade.
Obrigado
Abaixo indico o link da estação.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262540915097?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## remember (27 Jan 2017 às 09:26)

Fpinto disse:


> Penso que isso trabalha na frequência 433 MHZ, que é bastante usada...
> 
> Alguém conhece esta estação?
> http://www.leroymerlin.pt/Site/Prod...80334_ESTACAO-METEO-INT-EXT-RADIO-OH1000.aspx



Pois eu sei, algures no manual fala nisso, algo do tipo que não é defeito do produto... Queria saber era se já tinha acontecido com alguém, nomeadamente com @VimDePantufas @acca @Rachie
Quanto à estação já a conhecia, mas desconheço como se porta... a única diferença para as do Aldi é os gráficos da pressão atmosférica.



Bruno Cristina disse:


> Boa Noite,
> 
> Comprei uma estação atraves do ebay da marca excelvan sera que posso confiar nos dados que recebo?
> Ate a data esta a funcionar bem não sei e se esta perto da realidade.
> ...



Boa compra era essa que andava a ver, mas como não tenho condições para a ter a funcionar, não me aventuro... Penso que essa seja uma FO, cá está ela... 
http://www.foshk.com/Weather_Professional/WH3080.html
só quem tiver uma te pode dizer se é fiável, mas tenho ouvido falar bem dela...
Demorou muito a entrega? Mete isso a debitar dados


----------



## joao007 (27 Jan 2017 às 11:22)

Boas pessoal.

Necessito da vossa ajuda.
Estou a considerar comprar uma estação meteorológica para me apoiar numa exploração agrícola.
Preciso que ela me indique os dados relativos à temperatura do ar, exposição solar, vento (direcção e intensidade), pluviosidade e humidade, e seria fundamental que essa informação fosse colocada online ou encaminhada para o meu telemóvel.
O local onde a irei colocar tem acesso à rede eléctrica mas não tem acesso à internet "fixa" sendo a única solução possível através de um cartão de telemóvel.
Alguém conhece alguma solução para toda esta composição?

Muito agradecido.


----------



## Bruno Cristina (27 Jan 2017 às 15:48)

Boas,
Esta manha reparei que o raio UV da estação Excelvan estava a falhar, isto tanto aparecia como desaparecia, não sei se é do vento que se fazia sentir ou da chuva da madrugada. Não sei como posso meter os dados online nesta estação! É possível sem o computador ligado?
Se alguém tiver uma igual é que podia dizer.
Obrigado


----------



## remember (27 Jan 2017 às 16:00)

Bruno Cristina disse:


> Boas,
> Esta manha reparei que o raio UV da estação Excelvan estava a falhar, isto tanto aparecia como desaparecia, não sei se é do vento que se fazia sentir ou da chuva da madrugada. Não sei como posso meter os dados online nesta estação! É possível sem o computador ligado?
> Se alguém tiver uma igual é que podia dizer.
> Obrigado



Posso estar enganado, mas pode ser que alguém me corrija se assim o for... essa estação penso que só envia dados se o pc estiver ligado.
Por outro lado penso que existem formas de o contornar com certos acessórios, o Raspberry Pi é um deles. Quanto ao raio uv não te sei dizer como funciona, só mesmo alguém que tenha uma estação com essa funcionalidade.


----------



## acca (27 Jan 2017 às 16:13)

remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> peço a todos os utilizadores da estação meteorológica do Aldi que me tirem uma dúvida, já vos aconteceu alguma vez a temperatura exterior ou interior ir a extremos e fazer um barulho?
> Aconteceu-me com um extremo máximo e agora com um minimo, poderá ser de algo que funcione na mesma frequência aqui perto de minha casa?



Tenho ideia de já ter ouvido a estação a dar um apito, numa situação de baixa temperatura, talvez aos zero graus.


----------



## remember (27 Jan 2017 às 16:24)

acca disse:


> Tenho ideia de já ter ouvido a estação a dar um apito, numa situação de baixa temperatura, talvez aos zero graus.



Obrigado pela tua resposta, agora aguardar para ver se o mesmo aconteceu com um dos outros users, esse tal apito aconteceu-me duas vezes...
Uma para um extremo 27º e qualquer coisa  e ontem para um mínimo de 3,7ºC, como tinha olhado para a estação há pouco e marcava 10,3ºC reprogramei a mesma e voltou ao normal.


----------



## acca (27 Jan 2017 às 16:34)

Até acho que isso está escrito no manual de instruções


----------



## JAlves (2 Fev 2017 às 19:01)

remember disse:


> Já chegou a máquina?



Parou na alfândega. 

Mas deve estar quase a chegar.


----------



## remember (2 Fev 2017 às 22:51)

JAlves disse:


> Parou na alfândega.
> 
> Mas deve estar quase a chegar.



Epa isso é que é mau... depois diz como se porta...


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Fev 2017 às 13:41)

remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> peço a todos os utilizadores da estação meteorológica do Aldi que me tirem uma dúvida, já vos aconteceu alguma vez a temperatura exterior ou interior ir a extremos e fazer um barulho?
> Aconteceu-me com um extremo máximo e agora com um minimo, poderá ser de algo que funcione na mesma frequência aqui perto de minha casa?



Não tens por acaso algum limitador e/ou alarme activado ? por ex emitir um alarme quando atingir determinada temperatura ?


----------



## Bruno Cristina (6 Fev 2017 às 20:24)

Boa Noite,
Tenho uma estação meteorológica Excelvan modelo wh3080 com sensor uv e índice de luz, desde a dias reparei que o Raio UV deixou de funcionar, mas o índice de luz continua bom a funcionar correctamente.
Já fiz reset na estação e continua tudo na mesa, alguém que me possa ajudar com o q posso fazer mais?
Obrigado


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Jun 2017 às 19:12)

Boa tarde pessoal, 
Tenho ando para aqui a partir a cabeça com a escolha de uma estação.. 

O que acham disto? Qual é o vosso feedback? Se é que o têm claro. 

https://www.acurite.com/pro-color-weather-station-with-pc-connect-and-bonus-lightning-detector.html


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Ago 2017 às 12:23)

Boas, sou novo aqui neste forum, andei a ver algumas estaçõs baratas e esta parece-me em conta, o que acham.

http://www.fnac.es/mp4806422/Inoval...pantalla-LCD-alcance-100m/w-4?omnsearchpos=1#


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Ago 2017 às 15:14)

Parece-me boa....mais por isto "Índice de relámpagos en cantidad y distancia, así como función de alarma"


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Ago 2017 às 09:22)

Mas será que sensor da temperatura é fiável ou tenho que colocar um RS?


----------



## Thomar (7 Ago 2017 às 11:49)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Mas será que sensor da temperatura é fiável ou tenho que colocar um RS?


Não deverá ser fiável pois pela foto parece-me que todos os sensores estão montados num braço. 
Terás de pesquisar em forums internacionais para ver se é possível a separação dos sensores e se são fiáveis.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Ago 2017 às 16:26)

Thomar disse:


> Não deverá ser fiável pois pela foto parece-me que todos os sensores estão montados num braço.
> Terás de pesquisar em forums internacionais para ver se é possível a separação dos sensores e se são fiáveis.




Sendo assim o que me diz desta?

http://www.fnac.es/mp887633/Oregon-...orologica-Inalambrica-con-conexion-al-PC/w-4#


----------



## Lightning (14 Set 2017 às 19:30)

Procuro um termo-higrómetro ou mesmo só higrómetro que seja bastante fiável. Que tenha visor/mostrador no próprio sensor, ou seja, que não seja daqueles com cabo até ao sensor (é para colocar no interior de uma caixa calafetada para saber os níveis de humidade dentro da caixa, que é toda transparente, e não quero estar a furá-la). Alguém me recomenda algo?


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2017 às 19:56)

Lightning disse:


> Procuro um termo-higrómetro ou mesmo só higrómetro que seja bastante fiável. Que tenha visor/mostrador no próprio sensor, ou seja, que não seja daqueles com cabo até ao sensor (é para colocar no interior de uma caixa calafetada para saber os níveis de humidade dentro da caixa, que é toda transparente, e não quero estar a furá-la). Alguém me recomenda algo?



Este pode ser uma boa solução, tenho um e é bastante fiável, mede a humidade às décimas, memoriza máximas e mínimas e tem alarmes, usa 2 vulgares pilhas AAA, o preço é de 34,90 EUR






https://www.casaclima.com/Termómetro-higrómetro-TFA-30.5010-KLIMA-GUARD-a305010.html


Uma solução mais barata , mas que desconheço a fiabilidade : 13,50 EUR






https://www.casaclima.com/Termohigrómetro-digital-TFA-30.5027-a305027.html


Para registo e data logger ( até 50 mil dados para posterior análise no PC)  dos dados temp/hum, custa 94,90EUR:

















https://www.casaclima.com/Registrad...umedad-TFA-30.3039-KlimaLogg-Pro-a303039.html


----------



## criz0r (15 Set 2017 às 11:30)

Boas @Lightning , ainda à pouco passei no Lidl do Pragal e reparei nisto que estava na porta de entrada:

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/Ofertas.htm?action=showDetail&id=61539

Penso que esteja à venda a partir da próxima 2ªfeira, mas é uma questão de estares atento e ires lá verificar .


----------



## joselamego (15 Set 2017 às 15:33)

Estou a pensar comprar uma estação Netatmo...o que me dizem ? Vale a pena? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Set 2017 às 19:17)

joselamego disse:


> Estou a pensar comprar uma estação Netatmo...o que me dizem ? Vale a pena?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Tenho uma. Super satisfeito com ela. O sensor exterior tem é que ficar protegido do sol e chuva. Quanto ao resto, impecável. Voltava a comprar se avariasse.


----------



## joselamego (16 Set 2017 às 00:04)

mr. phillip disse:


> Tenho uma. Super satisfeito com ela. O sensor exterior tem é que ficar protegido do sol e chuva. Quanto ao resto, impecável. Voltava a comprar se avariasse.


E quanto te custou ? Obrigado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Set 2017 às 11:44)

Até ao momento estou bastante satisfeito com a minha Acurite 5-in-1


----------



## joselamego (16 Set 2017 às 12:04)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Até ao momento estou bastante satisfeito com a minha Acurite 5-in-1



E onde posso comprar essa Acurite ?
quanto custa?
obrigado!


----------



## Lightning (17 Set 2017 às 23:59)

Snifa disse:


> Este pode ser uma boa solução, tenho um e é bastante fiável, mede a humidade às décimas, memoriza máximas e mínimas e tem alarmes, usa 2 vulgares pilhas AAA, o preço é de 34,90 EUR
> 
> Uma solução mais barata , mas que desconheço a fiabilidade : 13,50 EUR
> 
> Para registo e data logger ( até 50 mil dados para posterior análise no PC)  dos dados temp/hum, custa 94,90EUR:





criz0r disse:


> Boas @Lightning , ainda à pouco passei no Lidl do Pragal e reparei nisto que estava na porta de entrada:
> 
> http://www.lidl.pt/pt/Ofertas.htm?action=showDetail&id=61539
> 
> Penso que esteja à venda a partir da próxima 2ªfeira, mas é uma questão de estares atento e ires lá verificar .



Obrigado pela ajuda  na verdade o que procuro é algo muito mais simples e que se consiga encontrar cá em Portugal (@Snifa). Algo deste género (o link é do ebay mas é para mostrar a imagem que exemplifica o que pretendo) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Digital-Thermometer-Humidity-Meter-Room-Temperature-Indoor-LCD-Hygrometer/172778784127?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=46150&meid=093e4cd9b00749fc83a44e42758dbc72&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=170664534903&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850

Mas acho que não estou a ver sinceramente haver algo do género cá...


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Set 2017 às 01:22)

Lightning disse:


> Obrigado pela ajuda  na verdade o que procuro é algo muito mais simples e que se consiga encontrar cá em Portugal (@Snifa). Algo deste género (o link é do ebay mas é para mostrar a imagem que exemplifica o que pretendo) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Digital-Thermometer-Humidity-Meter-Room-Temperature-Indoor-LCD-Hygrometer/172778784127?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=46150&meid=093e4cd9b00749fc83a44e42758dbc72&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=170664534903&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850
> 
> Mas acho que não estou a ver sinceramente haver algo do género cá...



Olá @Lightning, penso já ter visto termómetros desse estilo no AKI aqui por Viseu. Por certo venderão noutras lojas deles, eles costumam ter sempre alguns artigos meteorológicos (como até uma estação meteorológica rasca). Há uns tempos, penso que cheguei também a ver à venda um termómetro desses no Continente, não sei se ainda vendem, ou se aí para os teus lados se vende, mas por certo que sim.


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2017 às 07:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Olá @Lightning, penso já ter visto termómetros desse estilo no AKI aqui por Viseu. Por certo venderão noutras lojas deles, eles costumam ter sempre alguns artigos meteorológicos (como até uma estação meteorológica rasca). Há uns tempos, penso que cheguei também a ver à venda um termómetro desses no Continente, não sei se ainda vendem, ou se aí para os teus lados se vende, mas por certo que sim.





Ia precisamente referir isso, na AKI do Porto, ali na circunvalação, vi estes à venda há uns tempos:







Custa 7.99 euros.

https://www.aki.pt/electricidade/re...troeHigrometrocomtendencia12horas-P57643.aspx


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2017 às 00:27)

Boa noite,
Tenho uma dúvida 
Queria comprar a estação meteorológica da Netatmo pelo site da Amazon....é seguro? Chegará até minha casa? Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Set 2017 às 02:09)

joselamego disse:


> E onde posso comprar essa Acurite ?
> quanto custa?
> obrigado!


Boas. Só agora vi a tua pergunta. Peço desde já desculpa. 
Eu mandei vir pela Amazon, pois o site oficial não vende ainda para Portugal e restante Europa. 
Se quiseres posso ajudar-te. 
A mim ficou me praticamente a 200€ já com os portes incluídos. Não paguei alfândega.. não percebi se foi sorte ou coiso.. 
Por esse valor mandei vir a estação (exterior, sensor 5-in-1), uma consola interior e o Smart Hub da acurite, para ligar a estação á NET sem necessidade de PC. 
Impecável até agora

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2017 às 02:18)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas. Só agora vi a tua pergunta. Peço desde já desculpa.
> Eu mandei vir pela Amazon, pois o site oficial não vende ainda para Portugal e restante Europa.
> Se quiseres posso ajudar-te.
> A mim ficou me praticamente a 200€ já com os portes incluídos. Não paguei alfândega.. não percebi se foi sorte ou coiso..
> ...


Não faz mal Gil Algarvio...e achas seguro comprar pela Amazon?
E a estação Acurite é melhor do que a Netatmo? Eu não tenho varanda e para montar a Acurite parece - me ser necessário colocar no telhado ou varanda. ..estou numa casa alugada e por isso estou um pouco mais inclinado para a Netatmo devido a ser menos complexa a montagem...o que achas? Obrigado!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Set 2017 às 02:25)

joselamego disse:


> Não faz mal Gil Algarvio...e achas seguro comprar pela Amazon?
> E a estação Acurite é melhor do que a Netatmo? Eu não tenho varanda e para montar a Acurite parece - me ser necessário colocar no telhado ou varanda. ..estou numa casa alugada e por isso estou um pouco mais inclinado para a Netatmo devido a ser menos complexa a montagem...o que achas? Obrigado!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Eu nunca tive problemas com a Amazon. E neste caso chegou 5 dias antes da data prevista.. nem parou na alfândega. Foi mesmo 5*.

Sim. Esta acurite é bastante comparável à Davis Vue. 
Para se tirar o devido partido do equipamento deve ser devidamente montada num mastro no topo do edifício, ou em campo aberto, isto em zona rural.

A vantagem é que possivelmente no telhado o hub deve conseguir apanhar a estação.  Ou não.. são muitos andares entre a tua casa e o telhado?

A netatmo é também porreira, mas a questão de ser aos módulos e não dar para por num mastro faz me confusão. 
Mas para que não tem condições ou disponibilidade de poder utilizar o telhado é talvez a melhor escolha.

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2017 às 02:33)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Eu nunca tive problemas com a Amazon. E neste caso chegou 5 dias antes da data prevista.. nem parou na alfândega. Foi mesmo 5*.
> 
> Sim. Esta acurite é bastante comparável à Davis Vue.
> Para se tirar o devido partido do equipamento deve ser devidamente montada num mastro no topo do edifício, ou em campo aberto, isto em zona rural.
> ...


A casa onde estou alugada , Monchique, tem telhado baixo, não tem varanda ...pelo que li na net essa Acurite é muito boa...apesar de eu ouvir bom feedback também da Netatmo...o chato é ser por módulos ...sei que teria de comprar o módulo de chuva ...pelos menos, só traz sensor interior e exterior 
Envio te fotos da casa exterior ...para teres uma ideia 











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Set 2017 às 02:43)

joselamego disse:


> A casa onde estou alugada , Monchique, tem telhado baixo, não tem varanda ...pelo que li na net essa Acurite é muito boa...apesar de eu ouvir bom feedback também da Netatmo...o chato é ser por módulos ...sei que teria de comprar o módulo de chuva ...pelos menos, só traz sensor interior e exterior
> Envio te fotos da casa exterior ...para teres uma ideia
> 
> 
> ...


Ui.. pelas fotos que vejo as condições envolvente não são as ideais para instalar uma estação. Pois sem uma boa envolvente o vento vai acabar por "enrrolar" e os dados não serão reais, isso acaba por influenciar também a chuva, mas aí já é uma questão de quadrantes. 

Aquela casa branca lá em cima na foto era impecável, mas claro que o proprietário não deve querer lá a estação. Ahah 

Depois na zona oposta ao edifício que tens encostado, tens a chaminé.. que vai influenciar a temperatura do sensor.. cuidado com tudo isso. 
E essa estrutura metálica que me parece ser um toldo para estacionamento.  Ai não seria possível? No canto mais desabrigado.. não é ideal mas talvez seja a melhor opção.. não fica muito exposta em via pública? 

A minha está assim instalada:

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2017 às 02:48)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ui.. pelas fotos que vejo as condições envolvente não são as ideais para instalar uma estação. Pois sem uma boa envolvente o vento vai acabar por "enrrolar" e os dados não serão reais, isso acaba por influenciar também a chuva, mas aí já é uma questão de quadrantes.
> 
> Aquela casa branca lá em cima na foto era impecável, mas claro que o proprietário não deve querer lá a estação. Ahah
> 
> ...


A tua está bem montada e está só alto, livre de obstáculos...aqui para montar ou teria que ser no toldo,( teria que pedir autorização à senhoria) a casa branca ao alto era a melhor opção , mas é do vizinho...como vistes nas fotos eu moro numa espécie de cave baixa...fica por baixo da casa da senhoria...tem uma chaminé ...mas na chaminé tb não sei se seria a melhor opção ...obrigado pela tua paciência comigo ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Set 2017 às 02:57)

joselamego disse:


> A tua está bem montada e está só alto, livre de obstáculos...aqui para montar ou teria que ser no toldo,( teria que pedir autorização à senhoria) a casa branca ao alto era a melhor opção , mas é do vizinho...como vistes nas fotos eu moro numa espécie de cave baixa...fica por baixo da casa da senhoria...tem uma chaminé ...mas na chaminé tb não sei se seria a melhor opção ...obrigado pela tua paciência comigo ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Obrigado nada. Estamos aqui para nós ajudarmos. 
Hum.. se a do lado é a da senhoria ela depois de devidamente informada por ti não deixaria instalar no topo da dela com a tua, lá em cima? Assim como está a minha.
Isso nem necessita obra. 3 furos de berbequim. E uma promessa que depois quanto tirares o equipamento lhe tapas os buracos na parede devidamente.. sei lá.. imagino que não deve ser fácil. Os senhorios são complicados de alinhar nisso imagino.. 

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2017 às 03:02)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Obrigado nada. Estamos aqui para nós ajudarmos.
> Hum.. se a do lado é a da senhoria ela depois de devidamente informada por ti não deixaria instalar no topo da dela com a tua, lá em cima? Assim como está a minha.
> Isso nem necessita obra. 3 furos de berbequim. E uma promessa que depois quanto tirares o equipamento lhe tapas os buracos na parede devidamente.. sei lá.. imagino que não deve ser fácil. Os senhorios são complicados de alinhar nisso imagino..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


Vou perguntar se ela autoriza...pode ser que sim...em Gondomar ( minha terra era mais fácil) mas eu nem sempre estou lá, pelos menos para já ...de conseguir que ela aceite, compro a Acurite, senão terei que comprar a Netatmo...
Obrigado amigo...bom descanso e abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2017 às 03:31)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Obrigado nada. Estamos aqui para nós ajudarmos.
> Hum.. se a do lado é a da senhoria ela depois de devidamente informada por ti não deixaria instalar no topo da dela com a tua, lá em cima? Assim como está a minha.
> Isso nem necessita obra. 3 furos de berbequim. E uma promessa que depois quanto tirares o equipamento lhe tapas os buracos na parede devidamente.. sei lá.. imagino que não deve ser fácil. Os senhorios são complicados de alinhar nisso imagino..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk




Gil Algarvio, qual a diferença entre estas duas Acurite?

*AcuRite 01085RM Color Display (Dark Theme), 5-in-1 Weather Station, & 2-Sensor Weather Environment System with My AcuRite Remote Monitoring App*

*AcuRite 02064 Wireless Weather Station with PC Connect, 5-in-1 Weather Sensor and My AcuRite Remote Monitoring Weather App*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Set 2017 às 10:08)

joselamego disse:


> Gil Algarvio, qual a diferença entre estas duas Acurite?
> 
> *AcuRite 01085RM Color Display (Dark Theme), 5-in-1 Weather Station, & 2-Sensor Weather Environment System with My AcuRite Remote Monitoring App*
> 
> *AcuRite 02064 Wireless Weather Station with PC Connect, 5-in-1 Weather Sensor and My AcuRite Remote Monitoring Weather App*




Boas, Basicamente a primeira que referes é a estação exterior, com a consola interior, 1 smarthub e ainda 2 sensores de temperatura que podes por noutro lado, imagina, nos quartos da casa (tem de estar ao alcance do smartHub, pois são sem fio)

A segunda que referes não trás smartHub, mas sim o PC Connect, ou seja, para que a estação envie os dados para a net necessitas de um pc sempre ligado. 

O SmartHub é porreiro porque basta ligares o smartHub ao router com cabo de rede e ele apanha o sinal da estação e injecta na net os dados. 

Esta foi a que eu mandei vir, exactamente esta e por esse link:

Mas tens outros claro


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2017 às 13:35)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas, Basicamente a primeira que referes é a estação exterior, com a consola interior, 1 smarthub e ainda 2 sensores de temperatura que podes por noutro lado, imagina, nos quartos da casa (tem de estar ao alcance do smartHub, pois são sem fio)
> 
> A segunda que referes não trás smartHub, mas sim o PC Connect, ou seja, para que a estação envie os dados para a net necessitas de um pc sempre ligado.
> 
> ...


Obrigado...já percebi que a tua é melhor opção ...apesar ser 200 euros...a outra sem smarthub é mais barata, mas tem esse inconveniente!


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2017 às 17:18)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas, Basicamente a primeira que referes é a estação exterior, com a consola interior, 1 smarthub e ainda 2 sensores de temperatura que podes por noutro lado, imagina, nos quartos da casa (tem de estar ao alcance do smartHub, pois são sem fio)
> 
> A segunda que referes não trás smartHub, mas sim o PC Connect, ou seja, para que a estação envie os dados para a net necessitas de um pc sempre ligado.
> 
> ...




Olá Gil Algarvio,diz-me uma coisa: a estação da Acurite não tem que estar montada à sombra, por causa do sol? ou já traz radiation shield ?
obrigado! Achas que naquela chaminé que ontem mostrei na foto, a chaminé pequena por cima do telhado da cave onde moro daria para montar em cima dessa chaminé (visto que a chaminé não funciona) ?
obrigado!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Set 2017 às 19:41)

joselamego disse:


> Olá Gil Algarvio,diz-me uma coisa: a estação da Acurite não tem que estar montada à sombra, por causa do sol? ou já traz radiation shield ?
> obrigado! Achas que naquela chaminé que ontem mostrei na foto, a chaminé pequena por cima do telhado da cave onde moro daria para montar em cima dessa chaminé (visto que a chaminé não funciona) ?
> obrigado!



Boas, sim, penso que dê +ara montra na chaminé.. mas ja sabes que o vento não vai ser um dado fiável, pois não está devidamente exporta. 

O sensor da temperatura é ventilado, ou seja, está no interior da estação, mas assim que haja o mínimo de claridade activa uma ventoinha interna por painel solar e esta constantemente a ventilar o interior da estação.


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2017 às 20:09)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas, sim, penso que dê +ara montra na chaminé.. mas ja sabes que o vento não vai ser um dado fiável, pois não está devidamente exporta.
> 
> O sensor da temperatura é ventilado, ou seja, está no interior da estação, mas assim que haja o mínimo de claridade activa uma ventoinha interna por painel solar e esta constantemente a ventilar o interior da estação.


Se achas que posso colocar a estação por cima da chaminé , e se a temperatura exterior e pluviosidade der dados corretos eu compraria a Acurite em vez da Netatmo...por isso ando indeciso ..mas se achares que me safo com a Acurite e se apenas a medição do vento for menos precisa e os restantes dados for corretos eu compro...o que achas?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Set 2017 às 22:57)

joselamego disse:


> Se achas que posso colocar a estação por cima da chaminé , e se a temperatura exterior e pluviosidade der dados corretos eu compraria a Acurite em vez da Netatmo...por isso ando indeciso ..mas se achares que me safo com a Acurite e se apenas a medição do vento for menos precisa e os restantes dados for corretos eu compro...o que achas?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Penso que com a temperatura e com a precipitação não terás problemas. Apenas o vento deve ser influenciado.
Achas que a casa do lado pode ser obstáculo e fazer sombra á precipitação? 

Cuidado com os sensores por cima de chaminés, mesmo que não usada pode ascender calor da casa pela mesma. Ou não.. não conheço as condições. 

Atenção, que isto são questões que nada tem haver com a marca do equipamento, mas apenas com o Local.

São equipados diferentes. A netatmo podes por no parapeito de uma janela e levar na viagem para outro local a qualquer momento. 
A acurite é uma estação de mastro, é montar no local e ir lá fazer manutenção de ramos a Páscoas. 

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2017 às 23:41)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Penso que com a temperatura e com a precipitação não terás problemas. Apenas o vento deve ser influenciado.
> Achas que a casa do lado pode ser obstáculo e fazer sombra á precipitação?
> 
> Cuidado com os sensores por cima de chaminés, mesmo que não usada pode ascender calor da casa pela mesma. Ou não.. não conheço as condições.
> ...


Sim, pelo que leio os dados do vento podem não ser fiáveis...sendo assim talvez compre a Netatmo...
Como faço para comprar no site da Amazon? Chegará até minha casa? Tenho a APP da Mbway e já tenho comprado bilhetes da CP online...a minha ideia é comprar pelo mesmo processo...basta ir site da Amazon e colocar os dados do meu cartão débito e achas que a casa, ou fica nos CTT? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Set 2017 às 00:07)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, pelo que leio os dados do vento podem não ser fiáveis...sendo assim talvez compre a Netatmo...
> Como faço para comprar no site da Amazon? Chegará até minha casa? Tenho a APP da Mbway e já tenho comprado bilhetes da CP online...a minha ideia é comprar pelo mesmo processo...basta ir site da Amazon e colocar os dados do meu cartão débito e achas que a casa, ou fica nos CTT?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Eu normalmente uso PayPal. Se calhar podes criar um cartão de crédito virtual na Mbway e mandar vir com ele.. registas-te no site e mandas vir. É idêntico a outros sites de vendas online. 
Vai para a morada que indicares. Depende bebê o vendedor em questão envia dos EUA ou da Europa mas acho que vai sempre para casa, isto se deres a morada de casa para entrega. É uma transportadora que deve fazer a entrega.

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Set 2017 às 00:10)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Eu normalmente uso PayPal. Se calhar podes criar um cartão de crédito virtual na Mbway e mandar vir com ele.. registas-te no site e mandas vir. É idêntico a outros sites de vendas online.
> Vai para a morada que indicares. Depende bebê o vendedor em questão envia dos EUA ou da Europa mas acho que vai sempre para casa, isto se deres a morada de casa para entrega. É uma transportadora que deve fazer a entrega.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


Pela MBWAY simula um cartão virtual e depois com minha conta pago ...tenho feito assim com a viagem da CP..
Sendo assim mando vir a estação Netatmo...apesar de me custar ...gosto mais do design da tua...obrigado pela tua disponibilidade e seres 5 estrelas!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Set 2017 às 02:24)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Eu normalmente uso PayPal. Se calhar podes criar um cartão de crédito virtual na Mbway e mandar vir com ele.. registas-te no site e mandas vir. É idêntico a outros sites de vendas online.
> Vai para a morada que indicares. Depende bebê o vendedor em questão envia dos EUA ou da Europa mas acho que vai sempre para casa, isto se deres a morada de casa para entrega. É uma transportadora que deve fazer a entrega.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


Boa noite Gil Algarvio,
Diz me uma coisa, quando procedeste ao pedido da tua estação na Amazon,no dia seguinte , na tua conta deles verificaste se eles diziam que estava despachado o produto? Seguiste os passos até chegar tua casa pelo site?


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Set 2017 às 09:03)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite Gil Algarvio,
> Diz me uma coisa, quando procedeste ao pedido da tua estação na Amazon,no dia seguinte , na tua conta deles verificaste se eles diziam que estava despachado o produto? Seguiste os passos até chegar tua casa pelo site?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Boas, o site anda sempre um bacadinho atrasado nesse aspecto. 
A minha chegou 5 dias antes da data, ainda o site dizia que estava nos EUA já eu aqui tinha as coisas. 

O que te aconselho é enviares uma mensagem privada ao vendedor e pedires o TN e transportadora do envio, isto se essa informação não estiver ja nos detalhes da tua compra.


----------



## joselamego (27 Set 2017 às 09:35)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas, o site anda sempre um bacadinho atrasado nesse aspecto.
> A minha chegou 5 dias antes da data, ainda o site dizia que estava nos EUA já eu aqui tinha as coisas.
> 
> O que te aconselho é enviares uma mensagem privada ao vendedor e pedires o TN e transportadora do envio, isto se essa informação não estiver ja nos detalhes da tua compra.


Desculpa, como envio msg privada...onde faço isso? O meu Amazon parece que é da Grã Bretanha ...o meu diz no site estar previsto chegar entre os dias 2/4 outubro, mas que ainda não foi despachado ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (27 Set 2017 às 14:57)

http://viagens.sapo.pt/viajar/notic...a-passou-de-zona-de-banhos-a-campo-de-futebol

A seca também anda na Croácia


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (30 Set 2017 às 21:05)

Boa noite.

Penso que estou no tópico correto.

Preciso de software para a minha estação meteo.
Comprei uma FROGGIT WH4000. Julgo que é produzida na realidade pela marca Fine Offset.

Com esta já veio o CD software, mas é básico. Consigo liga-la ao wunderground.com, mas o grafismo como a variedade de opções de leitura como resultados dos dados recolhidos é mesmo básico.
Já instalei o Cumulus, mas ao que parece não é compativel. Já saquei mais que um instalador mas todos não ficam operacionais. Verifiquei que não aparece a opção de porta USB (ao contrário do que mostra no manual) e quase certo que é por causa disso.

Entretanto pensei no ambientweather e não encontrei FREE...
Na pagina WEEWX não é nada intuitiva e não sei sequer onde procurar o instalador.

Bom, confesso que já estou cansado e venho por este meio vos pedir ajuda.
Sei que deverá haver por aí alguém que me possa ajudar.

Um abraço e obrigado.


----------



## joselamego (3 Out 2017 às 21:39)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas, o site anda sempre um bacadinho atrasado nesse aspecto.
> A minha chegou 5 dias antes da data, ainda o site dizia que estava nos EUA já eu aqui tinha as coisas.
> 
> O que te aconselho é enviares uma mensagem privada ao vendedor e pedires o TN e transportadora do envio, isto se essa informação não estiver ja nos detalhes da tua compra.


Boa noite Gil_algarvio,
Já tenho estação Netatmo
Liguei à NET, mas não está atualizar...como faço para atualizar, sabes?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Out 2017 às 21:50)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite Gil_algarvio,
> Já tenho estação Netatmo
> Liguei à NET, mas não está atualizar...como faço para atualizar, sabes?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Boas. De Netatmo não te consigo ajudar. Não tenho Netatmo. 

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Out 2017 às 21:52)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas. De Netatmo não te consigo ajudar. Não tenho Netatmo.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


Vou perguntar aqui a ver se alguém sabe. .obrigado amigo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Out 2017 às 21:53)

Boa noite ,
Já tenho a minha nova estação Netatmo , instalei no PC e no tlm , mas só me atualizou uma vez, como faço para atualizar , qual o intervalo de atualizações ? Alguém que tenha a Netatmo sabe?
Obrigado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (3 Out 2017 às 21:53)

joselamego disse:


> Vou perguntar aqui a ver se alguém sabe. .obrigado amigo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Queres actualizar o software?


----------



## joselamego (3 Out 2017 às 21:54)

aoc36 disse:


> Queres actualizar o software?


Eu instalei no PC e com aplicação no smartphone, nas só me atualizou uma vez ..como faço para atualizar mais vezes ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (3 Out 2017 às 21:57)

joselamego disse:


> Eu instalei no PC e com aplicação no smartphone, nas só me atualizou uma vez ..como faço para atualizar mais vezes ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Aqui consegues ver a versão mais recente. A estação manda de 10 em 10 minutos para o servidore os dados


----------



## aoc36 (3 Out 2017 às 21:57)

https://forum.netatmo.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=4499


----------



## joselamego (3 Out 2017 às 21:58)

aoc36 disse:


> Aqui consegues ver a versão mais recente. A estação manda de 10 em 10 minutos para o servidore


Aqui onde? No tlm ou no PC?
A mim só me atualizou para já uma vez ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (3 Out 2017 às 21:59)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui onde? No tlm ou no PC?
> A mim só me atualizou para já uma vez ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


https://forum.netatmo.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=4499


----------



## joselamego (3 Out 2017 às 22:02)

aoc36 disse:


> https://forum.netatmo.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=4499


E nesse site tem o novo firmware?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (3 Out 2017 às 22:05)

https://forum.netatmo.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2359

Tens tudo o que precisas....


----------



## joselamego (3 Out 2017 às 22:06)

aoc36 disse:


> https://forum.netatmo.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2359
> 
> Tens tudo o que precisas....


Obrigado aoc36

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (3 Out 2017 às 22:07)

joselamego disse:


> Obrigado aoc36
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Alguma coisa diz, tb tenho uma


----------



## joselamego (3 Out 2017 às 22:09)

aoc36 disse:


> Alguma coisa diz, tb tenho uma


Se precisar da tua ajuda eu peço, obrigado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Out 2017 às 22:14)

aoc36 disse:


> Alguma coisa diz, tb tenho uma


Para conectar a estação à internet  apenas dá pela rede wi-fi ? Ou tb dá pela rede local( por cabo)?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (3 Out 2017 às 22:33)

joselamego disse:


> Para conectar a estação à internet  apenas dá pela rede wi-fi ? Ou tb dá pela rede local( por cabo)?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Só da por Wi-Fi.


----------



## joselamego (3 Out 2017 às 22:48)

aoc36 disse:


> Só da por Wi-Fi.


Amanhã instalo pelo PC em wi-fi do meu router meo ...
E vou ver se me atualiza os dados ..será isso o motivo de não atualizar? Visto que só está instalado no smartphone ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (3 Out 2017 às 22:55)

Para atualizar o software só através do pc


----------



## joselamego (3 Out 2017 às 23:11)

aoc36 disse:


> Para atualizar o software só através do pc


Então é por isso que não atualiza os dados de 10 em 10 minutos...já percebi 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (4 Out 2017 às 00:23)

joselamego disse:


> Então é por isso que não atualiza os dados de 10 em 10 minutos...já percebi
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Como tas a fazer a ligação com o serviço de net?


----------



## joselamego (4 Out 2017 às 00:30)

aoc36 disse:


> Como tas a fazer a ligação com o serviço de net?


O módulo interior está ligado à tomada , à luz e o módulo exterior está na rua( abrigado da chuva e do sol)...no PC ainda não instalei o software porque estou apenas com a internet por cabo de rede ...mas tenho um router da meo wi-fi que está na minha escola é amanhã trago para ligar ao PC ....para já instalei a APP da Netatmo no tlm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (4 Out 2017 às 00:32)

Isso precisa de Wi-Fi sempre ligado


----------



## joselamego (4 Out 2017 às 00:34)

aoc36 disse:


> Isso precisa de Wi-Fi sempre ligado


E só com wi-fi atualiza? Então amanhã trago o meu router wi-fi da meo...assim achas que já atualizará os dados de 10 em 10 minutos ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (4 Out 2017 às 00:42)

joselamego disse:


> E só com wi-fi atualiza? Então amanhã trago o meu router wi-fi da meo...assim achas que já atualizará os dados de 10 em 10 minutos ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Sim. Assim que tiver ligação actualiza de 10 em 10 minutos


----------



## joselamego (4 Out 2017 às 00:44)

aoc36 disse:


> Sim. Assim que tiver ligação actualiza de 10 em 10 minutos


Obrigado ...e depois coloco os dados no weatherunderground? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (4 Out 2017 às 00:55)

joselamego disse:


> Obrigado ...e depois coloco os dados no weatherunderground?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Ele faz isso de forma automática. Espera algumas horas e depois fica lá, eu tive sorte que ficou passado poucos minutos


----------



## joselamego (4 Out 2017 às 01:04)

aoc36 disse:


> Ele faz isso de forma automática. Espera algumas horas e depois fica lá, eu tive sorte que ficou passado poucos minutos


Obrigado pela tua paciência comigo. 
Depois amanhã se fizeres o favor procura por Monchique ( centro da vila) a 467 metros altitude ..e verifica se aparece a minha Netatmo ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (4 Out 2017 às 01:55)

joselamego disse:


> Obrigado pela tua paciência comigo.
> Depois amanhã se fizeres o favor procura por Monchique ( centro da vila) a 467 metros altitude ..e verifica se aparece a minha Netatmo ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Depois diz quando já tiver opracional


----------



## joselamego (4 Out 2017 às 17:08)

aoc36 disse:


> Depois diz quando já tiver opracional


Amigo, aoc36, já tenho a minha estação ligada no servidor da Netatmo e ligada por wi-fi ao meu router ...
Vê se aparece no site weatherunderground a minha estação de Monchique 
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (5 Out 2017 às 13:06)

joselamego disse:


> Amigo, aoc36, já tenho a minha estação ligada no servidor da Netatmo e ligada por wi-fi ao meu router ...
> Vê se aparece no site weatherunderground a minha estação de Monchique
> Obrigado !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


A tua é a que está na vila?


----------



## joselamego (5 Out 2017 às 13:27)

aoc36 disse:


> A tua é a que está na vila?


Sim é

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Out 2017 às 13:28)

aoc36 disse:


> A tua é a que está na vila?


Pelo que vejo já consegui registar a estação no weatherunderground , mas tem um erro...a pressão atmosférica está a dar me 1031 hPa.devia ser menos...como faço para corrigir ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (5 Out 2017 às 19:30)

joselamego disse:


> Pelo que vejo já consegui registar a estação no weatherunderground , mas tem um erro...a pressão atmosférica está a dar me 1031 hPa.devia ser menos...como faço para corrigir ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Ela agora vai ajustar, mas nas definições de calibracao da para mudar.


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 07:55)

aoc36 disse:


> Ela agora vai ajustar, mas nas definições de calibracao da para mudar.


Bom dia , como faço para ajustar ?
Está a dar 1028 de pressão ...
Devia ser menos 
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Açorda (11 Out 2017 às 21:34)

Bom dia!
Sou novo aqui e gostava de começar a monitorizar o clima no meu quintal.
Interessava-me principalmente temperatura e humidade.
Precisava era de ajuda sobre onde comprar o aparelho. Queria algo que guardasse os dados internamente e que depois fosse possível fazer download para o PC. Ou seja, algo que não fosse necessário estar constantemente ligado a Wi-Fi e a um PC dedicado.

Alguém me ajuda?


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (16 Out 2017 às 19:07)

Açorda disse:


> Bom dia!
> Sou novo aqui e gostava de começar a monitorizar o clima no meu quintal.
> Interessava-me principalmente temperatura e humidade.
> Precisava era de ajuda sobre onde comprar o aparelho. Queria algo que guardasse os dados internamente e que depois fosse possível fazer download para o PC. Ou seja, algo que não fosse necessário estar constantemente ligado a Wi-Fi e a um PC dedicado.
> ...


Olá

Também andei há anos para comprar algo que não fosse muito dispendioso e de qualidade. As que me ocorriam eram as Davi's, pois desde 1997 que as conheço por trabalhar com elas. Mas de facto aí paga-se a qualidade e a marca.

Há pouco tempo, há cerca de um mês descobri uma por 114,99 € que já mede a radiação solar e UV. Vem também com software, embora básico, mas que te permite conectar com wunderground. Mas se quiseres outro software, podes sacar da net.

Quanto à estação, passo aqui o site e podes mandar vir directamente do fornecedor. Demora 1 semana a entrega no domicilio pela DHL.
http://www.froggit.de/product_info....tation-wh4000-solar-windmessung-regen-uv.html

No entanto também existem semelhantes na amazon.es. Pois o produtor dessas estações meteo é a Fine OffSet (http://www.foshk.com/Weather_Professional/WH2310.html).
Diga-se que produz em marca branca para os fornecedores.

Entretanto se ainda assim for cara esta que te sugeri. Podes comprar sem UV / Radiação solar. E fica mais barato.
Por exemplo esta que mandas vir pela amazon.es: 
Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## GabKoost (21 Out 2017 às 07:39)

Bom dia,

Encontrei este Item à venda no Ebay,

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wireless-W...647945?hash=item440e1e6089:g:FVcAAOSwkC9Z44O7

Por acaso sabem me dizer se este brinquedo pode conectar-se ao wunderground?

Obrigado,

Gabriel Mendes Da-Costa


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Out 2017 às 09:04)

GabKoost disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Encontrei este Item à venda no Ebay,
> 
> ...


Penso que sim


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2017 às 14:15)

Sim, isso é apenas um rebrand das Fine Offset/PCE/Watson.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2017 às 21:11)

Boa noite pessoal, estou a pensar investir na minha primeira estação meteorológica ! Mas ainda sou um lego na matéria, andei a pesquisar e esta pareceu.me ótimo na relação/qualidade/preço! http:// www.froggit.de/product_info.php/info/p234_profi-funk-wetterstation-wh4000-solar-windmessung-regen-uv.html O que acham? Se depois tiver dúvidas na instalação possp contar com vocês? Obrigado e um bem haja a todos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2017 às 21:39)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (30 Out 2017 às 21:44)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para começar não é má, mas tens que fazer um RS na mesma pois o da estação não é fiavel.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2017 às 23:32)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Para começar não é má, mas tens que fazer um RS na mesma pois o da estação não é fiavel.


Isso será propriamente fazer o que? Desculpa a minha ignorância! Obrigado

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (30 Out 2017 às 23:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Isso será propriamente fazer o que? Desculpa a minha ignorância! Obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


É ver um tópico fixo com o nome "construção de abrigo" 
Cumps


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Out 2017 às 11:07)

cmg disse:


> É ver um tópico fixo com o nome "construção de abrigo"
> Cumps


Ok..obrigado


----------



## MipsUc (8 Nov 2017 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

Pretendia comprar uma estação meteorológica para começar a monitorizar a temperatura, velocidade e direcção do vento, pluviosidade, humidade... Já vi algumas sugestões neste fórum e numa página internacional https://www.lifewire.com/best-home-weather-stations-4140476. 
Fiquei interessado nesta estação:
*Best 5-in-1: AcuRite 01036 Pro Weather Station*
Acho que já há algumas pessoas neste fórum que a têm.
Eu tenho algumas dúvidas que são as seguintes: 
Eu moro numa aldeia e tanto tenho possibilidade de a colocar em cima da casa (junto à antena da TDT) como em campo aberto (o terreno é grande). Contudo, queria ter acesso aos dados em tempo real no pc para os guardar e analisar futuramente. Ou seja, não quero ter que deslocar para fora da habitação para ter acesso aos dados. A estação comunica com o PC por wifi e assim tenho acesso aos dados? Para já não me interessa colocar a estação online no wunderground.
Queria comprar num site europeu e de confiança porque se mandar vir da amazon.com corro o risco de esta parar na alfandega e pagar 23% de IVA mais taxas.

Se tiverem outras sugestões estou receptivo. Obviamente que não queria gastar muito dinheiro, mas até 150€ o que recomendam?


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2017 às 10:15)

MipsUc disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Pretendia comprar uma estação meteorológica para começar a monitorizar a temperatura, velocidade e direcção do vento, pluviosidade, humidade... Já vi algumas sugestões neste fórum e numa página internacional https://www.lifewire.com/best-home-weather-stations-4140476.
> Fiquei interessado nesta estação:
> ...


Bom dia ,
Estive para comprar essa estação mas por questões físicas não pude.
Mas é uma excelente estação e segundo sei tem uma APP para tlm e controla pelo PC 
O preço ronda um pouco acima do valor desses 150 que falas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (8 Nov 2017 às 11:34)

Obrigado pela resposta joselamego 
Na amazon.com custa 100$...
Compraste a Netnamo não foi? Mandas-te vir da amazon.com e não tiveste problemas com a alfandega?


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2017 às 11:42)

MipsUc disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta joselamego
> Na amazon.com custa 100$...
> Compraste a Netnamo não foi? Mandas-te vir da amazon.com e não tiveste problemas com a alfandega?


Se custa 100 na Amazon então melhor !
Eu comprei a neatmo wi-fi , estou satisfeito, com pluviômetro ...só me falta o anenómetro que irei comprar mais tarde ...
Mandei vir pela Amazon e não tive problemas , bom feedback positivo ...



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (8 Nov 2017 às 11:44)

joselamego disse:


> Se custa 100 na Amazon então melhor !
> Eu comprei a neatmo wi-fi , estou satisfeito, com pluviômetro ...só me falta o anenómetro que irei comprar mais tarde ...
> Mandei vir pela Amazon e não tive problemas , bom feedback positivo ...
> 
> ...


Já experimentou ver se há na Amazon espanhola? Os portes são de borla. 
Cumps


----------



## MipsUc (8 Nov 2017 às 14:40)

Já vi e nenhuma amazon europeia vende estas estações, infelizmente. Só vendem uma versão da netnamo. Assim fica difícil, porque quase de certeza que se mandar vir dos USA para na alfandega... 
Aconselham outras marcas?


----------



## aoc36 (8 Nov 2017 às 15:18)

No site da Netatmo está uma promoção se comprar o sensor de chuva e vento juntos descontao 30€.

Se não tiveres pressa eles tb fazem o black friday.


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2017 às 16:03)

MipsUc disse:


> Já vi e nenhuma amazon europeia vende estas estações, infelizmente. Só vendem uma versão da netnamo. Assim fica difícil, porque quase de certeza que se mandar vir dos USA para na alfandega...
> Aconselham outras marcas?


Tirado a Acurite eu gosto da Netatmo , comprei e está funcionar bem ...mandei vir pela Amazon 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (8 Nov 2017 às 18:57)

aoc36 disse:


> No site da Netatmo está uma promoção se comprar o sensor de chuva e vento juntos descontao 30€.
> 
> Se não tiveres pressa eles tb fazem o black friday.


Não tenho pressa... Isto é para ser prenda de Natal 
Joselamego, podes colocar o modelo que compras-te sff? 

Obrigado


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2017 às 19:09)

MipsUc disse:


> Não tenho pressa... Isto é para ser prenda de Natal
> Joselamego, podes colocar o modelo que compras-te sff?
> 
> Obrigado


Aqui está MicpsUc










Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (8 Nov 2017 às 23:02)

Não há meio de chegar a minha. Estou em pulgas para a testar.


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2017 às 23:07)

ct1gnd disse:


> Não há meio de chegar a minha. Estou em pulgas para a testar.


Vais gostar, é fixolas! Vais ficar viciado !! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (9 Nov 2017 às 07:42)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui está MicpsUc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa caixa trás sensor de temperatura interior e exterior? Se quiseres ver os acumulados de chuva tens que comprar outro sensor assim como o do vento? Assim fica um bocado caro...


----------



## aoc36 (9 Nov 2017 às 21:40)

MipsUc disse:


> Essa caixa trás sensor de temperatura interior e exterior? Se quiseres ver os acumulados de chuva tens que comprar outro sensor assim como o do vento? Assim fica um bocado caro...



Sim a caixa trás a base e o sensor exterior, o resto tens que comprar tudo em separado.


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2017 às 21:42)

MipsUc disse:


> Essa caixa trás sensor de temperatura interior e exterior? Se quiseres ver os acumulados de chuva tens que comprar outro sensor assim como o do vento? Assim fica um bocado caro...


Sim, traz sensor interior e exterior...
O sensor chuva e vento é à parte...
Ao todo o preço rondará os duzentos e poucos euros 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (9 Nov 2017 às 21:54)

Obrigado pelas respostas. Se eu quiser tudo, o preço mais baixo para já são 285€, muito para a minha carteira  
Tenho andado a ver outras opções: nomeadamente as froggit  *Profi Wetterstation HP1003 SE (Second Edition 2017)*
*Bresser    Bresser 7002510 5-in-1 Weather Center; *
*Bresser Weather Station Black 17 x 4 x 5.5 "7002520 CM3000*

*Como vos disse, queria algo com radiation shield para o sensor de temperatura; também queria que tivesse um longo alcance (100metros); Valores fiáveis (queria ter pouco erro nos dados)... *
*Ainda tenho que pesquisar bem, mas aquelas bresser parecem adequadas... Qual a vossa opinião?*


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2017 às 21:57)

MipsUc disse:


> Obrigado pelas respostas. Se eu quiser tudo, o preço mais baixo para já são 285€, muito para a minha carteira
> Tenho andado a ver outras opções: nomeadamente as froggit  *Profi Wetterstation HP1003 SE (Second Edition 2017)*
> *Bresser    Bresser 7002510 5-in-1 Weather Center; *
> *Bresser Weather Station Black 17 x 4 x 5.5 "7002520 CM3000*
> ...


A minha Netatmo com bases principais , através da Amazon custaram me 147 euros, + 72 euros o sensor da chuva 
Falta me o do vento que fica mais 100...
Para já estou gostar da Netatmo 
A bresser parece me boas 
A outra não conheço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (9 Nov 2017 às 23:24)

Corrijam se estou enganado, mas uma das grandes vantagens da Netatmo é não necessitar de ter sempre o computador ligado para mandar informação.
Para além do weathermapa da Netatmo, também se pode ligar ao wunderground? Alguém sabe?


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2017 às 23:25)

ct1gnd disse:


> Corrijam se estou enganado, mas uma das grandes vantagens da Netatmo é não necessitar de ter sempre o computador ligado para mandar informação.
> Para além do weathermapa da Netatmo, também se pode ligar ao wunderground? Alguém sabe?


Olá, .sim verdade, não é preciso o PC ligado , porque ela alimenta se pelo wi-fi da NET( basta configurar ) e sim da tb para acompanhar pelo site weatherunderground 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (28 Nov 2017 às 10:34)

Boas o Aldi já tem previsto para dia 9/12 a sua nova estação para este ano.





Parece-me que finalmente o sensor exterior têm indicação de sinal no painel!


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 11:18)

remember disse:


> Boas o Aldi já tem previsto para dia 9/12 a sua nova estação para este ano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qual o preço ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (28 Nov 2017 às 12:32)

joselamego disse:


> Qual o preço ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



O mesmo do ano passado, 19,99€ !


----------



## WMeteo (28 Nov 2017 às 17:05)

remember disse:


> Boas o Aldi já tem previsto para dia 9/12 a sua nova estação para este ano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela disponibilização da informação. 

Por acaso tem conhecimento da distância máxima a que o sensor pode estar do painel?


----------



## remember (28 Nov 2017 às 17:15)

meteoW disse:


> Obrigado pela disponibilização da informação.
> 
> Por acaso tem conhecimento da distância máxima a que o sensor pode estar do painel?



A do ano passado fala em 100m em campo aberto, esta como ainda não está à venda não sei, mas se for da mesma marca será idêntica, uma outra melhoria é ter os botões frontais, ao contrário da do ano passado, que eram traseiros.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

remember disse:


> O mesmo do ano passado, 19,99€ !


Obrigado amigo Remember 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 20:43)

remember disse:


> Boas o Aldi já tem previsto para dia 9/12 a sua nova estação para este ano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qual a marca dessa estação ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (28 Nov 2017 às 23:02)

joselamego disse:


> Qual a marca dessa estação ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Ou continua com a Globaltronics empresa que fabricou o ano passado ou aparece como "Sempre"


----------



## remember (10 Dez 2017 às 23:21)

joselamego disse:


> Qual a marca dessa estação ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



É a mesma marca, tenho-a em funcionamento e já deu para ver algumas diferenças! Uma delas é que passou os 90% de HR e continua a indicar dígitos, a informação meteorológica tem agora novos ícones e os mesmos podem ser alterados na estação, independentemente da pressão atmosférica... à medida que for vendo diferenças vou informando!


----------



## WMeteo (11 Dez 2017 às 14:55)

remember disse:


> É a mesma marca, tenho-a em funcionamento e já deu para ver algumas diferenças! Uma delas é que passou os 90% de HR e continua a indicar dígitos, a informação meteorológica tem agora novos ícones e os mesmos podem ser alterados na estação, independentemente da pressão atmosférica... à medida que for vendo diferenças vou informando!



Essa estação é a tal que foi colocada à venda, no ALDI, no Sábado (9 de Dezembro)? 

Pelo relato, tem tido então até ao momento um bom desempenho? 

E relativamente ao sensor, qual a distância máxima que pode ter do painel dos dados?


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 15:00)

remember disse:


> É a mesma marca, tenho-a em funcionamento e já deu para ver algumas diferenças! Uma delas é que passou os 90% de HR e continua a indicar dígitos, a informação meteorológica tem agora novos ícones e os mesmos podem ser alterados na estação, independentemente da pressão atmosférica... à medida que for vendo diferenças vou informando!


Ainda há à venda no Aldi? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (11 Dez 2017 às 23:32)

meteoW disse:


> Essa estação é a tal que foi colocada à venda, no ALDI, no Sábado (9 de Dezembro)?
> 
> Pelo relato, tem tido então até ao momento um bom desempenho?
> 
> E relativamente ao sensor, qual a distância máxima que pode ter do painel dos dados?



Sim é essa mesma! Até ver nada a apontar a não ser os botões frontais de touch que às vezes não "respondem" à primeira 
Eles metem 100m em campo aberto!



joselamego disse:


> Ainda há à venda no Aldi?


Sim ainda se encontra à venda!


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 23:33)

remember disse:


> Sim é essa mesma! Até ver nada a apontar a não ser os botões frontais de touch que às vezes não "respondem" à primeira
> Eles metem 100m em campo aberto!
> 
> 
> Sim ainda se encontra à venda!


Será que ainda existe à venda?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (11 Dez 2017 às 23:36)

joselamego disse:


> Será que ainda existe à venda?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Eu troquei a minha base hoje porque a mesma não assumia em condições um dos botões! E ainda havia, penso que seja até terminar stock!


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 23:37)

remember disse:


> Eu troquei a minha base hoje porque a mesma não assumia em condições um dos botões! E ainda havia, penso que seja até terminar stock!


Obrigado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Dez 2017 às 13:43)

Boas, ando aqui com umas dúvidas e tenho a certeza que me poderão ajudar.

Num máximo até 60€ e numa base mais "geral", algo com indicação de humidade interior e exterior, pressão atmosférica, temperatura exterior e interior, o que aconselham?
Estive a ver algumas da Lacrosse e da Oregon, mas não sei onde se adquirem, existem lojas fisicas/online que vendam estações cá em Portugal?
Existem outras opções em termos de marca nesta faixa de preço?
http://store.oregonscientific.com/e...-alerta-de-hielo-registro-de-datos-negro.html

Esta estação está pronta a funcionar, ou necessita de algo mais em relação ao bluetooth?
Obrigada


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2017 às 15:12)

remember disse:


> Boas, ando aqui com umas dúvidas e tenho a certeza que me poderão ajudar.
> 
> Num máximo até 60€ e numa base mais "geral", algo com indicação de humidade interior e exterior, pressão atmosférica, temperatura exterior e interior, o que aconselham?
> Estive a ver algumas da Lacrosse e da Oregon, mas não sei onde se adquirem, existem lojas fisicas/online que vendam estações cá em Portugal?
> ...



Então a estação que tinha comprado, não gostou? 
A Lacrosse já vi venda na loja Decathlon 
Mas também sei que existe em sites à venda, tanto a Oregon como a Lacrosse 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (13 Dez 2017 às 15:21)

remember disse:


> Boas, ando aqui com umas dúvidas e tenho a certeza que me poderão ajudar.
> 
> Num máximo até 60€ e numa base mais "geral", algo com indicação de humidade interior e exterior, pressão atmosférica, temperatura exterior e interior, o que aconselham?
> Estive a ver algumas da Lacrosse e da Oregon, mas não sei onde se adquirem, existem lojas fisicas/online que vendam estações cá em Portugal?
> ...


Aconselho-o a procurar nas amazons europeias (es, it, fr e de). Eu comprei a minha la crosse na amazon francesa por 85€ mais portes. Normalmente eles conseguem ter preços mais competitivos.


----------



## remember (13 Dez 2017 às 16:20)

joselamego disse:


> Então a estação que tinha comprado, não gostou?
> A Lacrosse já vi venda na loja Decathlon
> Mas também sei que existe em sites à venda, tanto a Oregon como a Lacrosse
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Eu gostei, mas estava a pensar devolver a mesma e comprar algo melhor... dai o meu pedido de ajuda!



MipsUc disse:


> Aconselho-o a procurar nas amazons europeias (es, it, fr e de). Eu comprei a minha la crosse na amazon francesa por 85€ mais portes. Normalmente eles conseguem ter preços mais competitivos.



Se comprar nessas lojas online a mesma poderá ficar retida na alfandega?


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2017 às 16:34)

remember disse:


> Eu gostei, mas estava a pensar devolver a mesma e comprar algo melhor... dai o meu pedido de ajuda!
> 
> 
> 
> Se comprar nessas lojas online a mesma poderá ficar retida na alfandega?


Depende, se o valor for baixo, não fica, agora se a estação custar muito dinheiro poderá ficar...mas eu comprei a minha neatmo pela Amazon de Inglaterra  , custou 152 euros e não tive problemas nenhuns 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (13 Dez 2017 às 16:39)

remember disse:


> Eu gostei, mas estava a pensar devolver a mesma e comprar algo melhor... dai o meu pedido de ajuda!
> 
> 
> 
> Se comprar nessas lojas online a mesma poderá ficar retida na alfandega?


Não, todas as encomendas que vêm da Europa não param na alfandega. Independentemente do valor. Pode ficar descansado.


----------



## remember (13 Dez 2017 às 18:32)

Quanto tempo demora dessas lojas online a chegar a Portugal, sabem dizer-me mais ou menos?


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2017 às 19:44)

remember disse:


> Quanto tempo demora dessas lojas online a chegar a Portugal, sabem dizer-me mais ou menos?


Cerca de 10 a 15 dias

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (13 Dez 2017 às 19:59)

Se comprares aqui na Amazon.es recebes na próxima semana!

Está aqui o link dessa Oregon BAR218HG : 
Custa 58,20€ já com portes ( a partir de 29€ a Amazon.es não cobra portes)

Se quiseres gastar um pouco mais tens este modelo mais completo:


----------



## remember (13 Dez 2017 às 21:29)

Kraliv disse:


> Se comprares aqui na Amazon.es recebes na próxima semana!
> 
> Está aqui o link dessa Oregon BAR218HG :
> Custa 58,20€ já com portes ( a partir de 29€ a Amazon.es não cobra portes)
> ...



Essa é boa? fiquei bem impressionado com ela, só não sei como funciona o bluetooth, está pronta a comunicar com smartphones/tablets ou é necessário algo mais? 
Infelizmente não posso ir para o modelo mais caro, porque não tenho como a instalar! Existem mais opções com esta funcionalidade de bluetooth?


----------



## Kraliv (13 Dez 2017 às 22:09)

Só tens que instalar no smartphone ou tablet a APP Weather@Home 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.idthk.weatherstation&hl=pt

Tens aqui uma pequena review: https://geekdad.com/2014/09/oregon-scientific-weather_at_home/
Procura no YouTube que tens vídeos a mostrar a estação e a APP a funcionar!


----------



## remember (13 Dez 2017 às 23:30)

@joselamego é pesado o sensor externo da netatmo?


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2017 às 23:31)

remember disse:


> @joselamego é pesado o sensor externo da netatmo?


Não , é leve....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Dez 2017 às 23:48)

Alguém sabe, se a La Crosse têm algo dentro deste género da Oregon mencionada anteriormente?


----------



## ct1gnd (14 Dez 2017 às 00:02)

remember disse:


> Alguém sabe, se a La Crosse têm algo dentro deste género da Oregon mencionada anteriormente?


Vê aqui, tem muita coisa.
https://www.wellindal.pt/lacross-te...VRbobCh18eA3EEAAYAiAAEgJlyvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 00:07)

remember disse:


> Alguém sabe, se a La Crosse têm algo dentro deste género da Oregon mencionada anteriormente?


Não sei se tem, mas existe na fnac uma lá Crosse WS9274IT-WHI-A
Parecida com a Oregon, mas sem a aplicação para tablet ou smartphone 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (14 Dez 2017 às 08:53)

Boas, obrigado pela vossa ajuda, a minha hesitação prende-se com comprar algo melhor para durar uns tempos ou comprar algo mais barato e daqui por uns anos, querer novamente algo melhor coisas que vocês entendem 

Existe algo que tenha as informações básicas, PA, temperaturas interior e exterior, humidade interior e exterior e que dê para por dados online?

Ainda dava o salto para a Netatmo, mas depois se quiser aumentar a recolha de dados, não tenho como usar os outros acessórios, pluviômetro etc. dado o local de instalação. Já para não falar que a acho cara... Que me aconselham? Desculpem lá


----------



## ct1gnd (14 Dez 2017 às 11:18)

remember disse:


> Boas, obrigado pela vossa ajuda, a minha hesitação prende-se com comprar algo melhor para durar uns tempos ou comprar algo mais barato e daqui por uns anos, querer novamente algo melhor coisas que vocês entendem
> 
> Existe algo que tenha as informações básicas, PA, temperaturas interior e exterior, humidade interior e exterior e que dê para por dados online?
> 
> Ainda dava o salto para a Netatmo, mas depois se quiser aumentar a recolha de dados, não tenho como usar os outros acessórios, pluviômetro etc. dado o local de instalação. Já para não falar que a acho cara... Que me aconselham? Desculpem lá


Olá
Eu sou um bocadinho suspeito na minha opinião. 
Tive e ainda tenho uma La Crosse, tive vários problemas com ela, mas funcionava. Ia dando para ter uns dados. Precisos...... Talvez não.Está velhinha.
Comprei há cerca de um mês uma Netatmo. 
Estou contente com a compra. Tenho feito comparações entre uma e outra e acho a nova muito mais correta.
Não é barata mas acho bastante interessante. Muito facil de instalar.


----------



## remember (14 Dez 2017 às 21:28)

Não digo que não seja fácil de instalar porque nunca estive com uma, mas mesmo assim acho-a cara... Outra coisa que desgosto na Netatmo é não ter consola interna...
Ninguém conhece uma boa estação com as características que mencionei e que de para partilhar dados online?

Isto porque, dentro do que procuro se houver algo mais caro ainda pondero...


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Dez 2017 às 00:29)

remember disse:


> Não digo que não seja fácil de instalar porque nunca estive com uma, mas mesmo assim acho-a cara... Outra coisa que desgosto na Netatmo é não ter consola interna...
> Ninguém conhece uma boa estação com as características que mencionei e que de para partilhar dados online?
> 
> Isto porque, dentro do que procuro se houver algo mais caro ainda pondero...


Já ponderas-te Davis. Penso não haver nada melhor. Excelente.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 01:22)

remember disse:


> Não digo que não seja fácil de instalar porque nunca estive com uma, mas mesmo assim acho-a cara... Outra coisa que desgosto na Netatmo é não ter consola interna...
> Ninguém conhece uma boa estação com as características que mencionei e que de para partilhar dados online?
> 
> Isto porque, dentro do que procuro se houver algo mais caro ainda pondero...


Acurite ou Davis, são as duas melhores estações !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Dez 2017 às 08:49)

ct1gnd disse:


> Já ponderas-te Davis. Penso não haver nada melhor. Excelente.



Pois eu sei, mas como não tenho local para instalar essas mais avançadas, não posso sequer ponderar... Acurite não sei se haverá alguma que tenha o geral, para, temperatura e humidade exterior e interior e que dê para partilhar dados

Só me resta as de bluetooth para recolha de dados e que só conheço as Oregon ou então a Netatmo.

Obrigado pela vossa ajuda


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 09:59)

remember disse:


> Pois eu sei, mas como não tenho local para instalar essas mais avançadas, não posso sequer ponderar... Acurite não sei se haverá alguma que tenha o geral, para, temperatura e humidade exterior e interior e que dê para partilhar dados
> 
> Só me resta as de bluetooth para recolha de dados e que só conheço as Oregon ou então a Netatmo.
> 
> Obrigado pela vossa ajuda


Vê no site da Acurite , poderá ter mais baratas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Dez 2017 às 13:06)

joselamego disse:


> Vê no site da Acurite , poderá ter mais baratas
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Mesmo problema, só tem estações meteorológicas 5 em 1 com ligação á internet.
Tenho que optar por uma dessas, Oregon ou Netatmo, mais ninguém dá opinião é porque provavelmente não existe nada dentro do que preciso, para alem dessas.
A vantagem da Netatmo é partilhar dados online, a Oregon que falei é mais básica e partilha dados através de app por bluetooth.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 13:23)

remember disse:


> Mesmo problema, só tem estações meteorológicas 5 em 1 com ligação á internet.
> Tenho que optar por uma dessas, Oregon ou Netatmo, mais ninguém dá opinião é porque provavelmente não existe nada dentro do que preciso, para alem dessas.
> A vantagem da Netatmo é partilhar dados online, a Oregon que falei é mais básica e partilha dados através de app por bluetooth.


Sim, só conheço a Oregon e neatmo que seja mais simples para ti
Eu tenho Netatmo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Dez 2017 às 14:08)

remember disse:


> Mesmo problema, só tem estações meteorológicas 5 em 1 com ligação á internet.
> Tenho que optar por uma dessas, Oregon ou Netatmo, mais ninguém dá opinião é porque provavelmente não existe nada dentro do que preciso, para alem dessas.
> A vantagem da Netatmo é partilhar dados online, a Oregon que falei é mais básica e partilha dados através de app por bluetooth.


Já viste esta?
Oregon Scientific WMR500
Também não parece mal.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 14:12)

ct1gnd disse:


> Já viste esta?
> Oregon Scientific WMR500
> Também não parece mal.


Mas tem mastro , não sei se dará para o Remember ...
Como ele quer uma mais simples 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Dez 2017 às 14:16)

joselamego disse:


> Mas tem mastro , não sei se dará para o Remember ...
> Como ele quer uma mais simples
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Exacto não dá por causa do local de instalação dai, a procura por algo mais simples...


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 14:17)

remember disse:


> Exacto não dá por causa do local de instalação dai, a procura por algo mais simples...


Só conheço mesmo a neatmo e a Oregon 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Dez 2017 às 14:20)

joselamego disse:


> Só conheço mesmo a neatmo e a Oregon
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Como funciona o envio da amazon?


----------



## Kraliv (15 Dez 2017 às 14:50)

Enviam por transportadora, SEUR, MRW..


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 14:52)

remember disse:


> Como funciona o envio da amazon?


Sim, como diz o Kraliv , por transportadora 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Dez 2017 às 20:59)

Boas optei pela Netatmo! Obrigado a todos pela vossa ajuda!


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Dez 2017 às 21:12)

remember disse:


> Boas optei pela Netatmo! Obrigado a todos pela vossa ajuda!


Já compras-te? Quanto? Pode-se saber?
Espero que fiques satisfeito, como eu para já estou.


----------



## remember (15 Dez 2017 às 21:14)

149.99, por mais 4€ comprei cá!


----------



## ct1gnd (15 Dez 2017 às 21:28)

remember disse:


> 149.99, por mais 4€ comprei cá!


Foi bom. Eu paguei 156 pela minha.
Pode-se saber onde foi?


----------



## remember (15 Dez 2017 às 21:32)

ct1gnd disse:


> Foi bom. Eu paguei 156 pela minha.
> Pode-se saber onde foi?


Claro, Fnac.


----------



## efcm (16 Dez 2017 às 20:26)

Procuro uma estação simples só temperaturas/ Pressão.

Mas que suporte 3 sensores remotos, e apresente a temperatura de cada um no display sem ser necessário andar a carregar em botões.

Já viram alguma coisa dessas à venda ?



Enviado do meu LEX722 através de Tapatalk


----------



## pnunes (23 Dez 2017 às 19:58)

Boas noites,
assim sendo a minha segunda msg é antes de mais para desejar a todos um Feliz Natal.
Entretanto aproveito para perguntar qual a vossa opinião Davis ou Oregon?
Intuito ser uma estação fiável, chuva, vento e talvez radiação solar (não prioritário)

Oregon WMR300 ?
http://weather.oregonscientific.com/products_wmr300.asp

Davis Vantage Vue?
https://www.davisnet.com/solution/vantage-vue/

Davis Vantage Pro2 stardard?
https://www.davisnet.com/solution/vantage-pro2/

Para interligar com WU 

Claro que não pretendo gastar uma fortuna  terei que ver os melhores preços a seguir embora já tenha uma ideia...


----------



## cmg (23 Dez 2017 às 20:46)

pnunes disse:


> Boas noites,
> assim sendo a minha segunda msg é antes de mais para desejar a todos um Feliz Natal.
> Entretanto aproveito para perguntar qual a vossa opinião Davis ou Oregon?
> Intuito ser uma estação fiável, chuva, vento e talvez radiação solar (não prioritário)
> ...


Como proprietário de uma Oregon penso  que a Davis seja a melhor escolha mas, claro, o que pretende gastar é que irá ditar a escolha. 
Cumps


----------



## RSS (23 Dez 2017 às 20:58)

efcm disse:


> Procuro uma estação simples só temperaturas/ Pressão.
> 
> Mas que suporte 3 sensores remotos, e apresente a temperatura de cada um no display sem ser necessário andar a carregar em botões.
> 
> ...



Viva !

Vê esta:

https://www.lacrossetechnology.com/308-1412s-3tx-atomic-weather-station-temperature-humidity/


----------



## pnunes (23 Dez 2017 às 22:04)

cmg disse:


> Como proprietário de uma Oregon penso  que a Davis seja a melhor escolha mas, claro, o que pretende gastar é que irá ditar a escolha.
> Cumps


E qual é mesmo a oregon que tens? está online?
ainda não me familiarizei muito com este forum, é um pouco diferente dos foruns que habitualmente escrevo


----------



## pnunes (23 Dez 2017 às 22:07)

RSS disse:


> Viva !
> 
> Vê esta:
> 
> https://www.lacrossetechnology.com/308-1412s-3tx-atomic-weather-station-temperature-humidity/


esta sempre é um pouco basica para o que procuro não?, nem sequer se aproxima das que apresentei em cima, acho que está mais proxima da que actualmente tenho que tembém é uma Lacrosse


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2017 às 23:27)

efcm disse:


> Procuro uma estação simples só temperaturas/ Pressão.
> 
> Mas que suporte 3 sensores remotos, e apresente a temperatura de cada um no display sem ser necessário andar a carregar em botões.
> 
> ...


Tenho uma estação Globaltronics ( em Gondomar) e uma neatmo ( em Monchique) 
A Globaltronics é barata, mede a pressão atmosférica, temperatura exterior e interior , humidade , fases da lua, etc 
Ainda dá para 3 sensores 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (24 Dez 2017 às 10:57)

pnunes disse:


> E qual é mesmo a oregon que tens? está online?
> ainda não me familiarizei muito com este forum, é um pouco diferente dos foruns que habitualmente escrevo


Boas 
A que tenho é esta

https://www.weathershop.co.uk/shop/oregon-scientific-wmr100n-weather-station

Mas já está descontinuada. 
Cumps


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Dez 2017 às 11:44)

pnunes disse:


> Boas noites,
> assim sendo a minha segunda msg é antes de mais para desejar a todos um Feliz Natal.
> Entretanto aproveito para perguntar qual a vossa opinião Davis ou Oregon?
> Intuito ser uma estação fiável, chuva, vento e talvez radiação solar (não prioritário)
> ...



Boas, eu cá tenho uma davis vantage vue e até agora 5 estrelas, mas infelizmente não está conectada ao wundeground, a oregon que referiste é quase uma cópia á davis vantage pro, eu comprei a davis aqui: http://www.tiendafotovoltaica.es/ep...s/METEOROLOGIA/ESTACIONES_METEO_PROFESIONALES


----------



## pnunes (24 Dez 2017 às 14:45)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Boas, eu cá tenho uma davis vantage vue e até agora 5 estrelas, mas infelizmente não está conectada ao wundeground, a oregon que referiste é quase uma cópia á davis vantage pro, eu comprei a davis aqui: http://www.tiendafotovoltaica.es/ep...s/METEOROLOGIA/ESTACIONES_METEO_PROFESIONALES


infelizmente porque?


----------



## ct1gnd (24 Dez 2017 às 15:03)

pnunes disse:


> Boas noites,
> assim sendo a minha segunda msg é antes de mais para desejar a todos um Feliz Natal.
> Entretanto aproveito para perguntar qual a vossa opinião Davis ou Oregon?
> Intuito ser uma estação fiável, chuva, vento e talvez radiação solar (não prioritário)
> ...


Davis, sem duvida uma boa escolha.


----------



## pnunes (24 Dez 2017 às 17:32)

ct1gnd disse:


> Davis, sem duvida uma boa escolha.


Nesse caso a Davis Vantage Pro 2 (basica) será melhor opção que a Vantage Vue certo? uma vez que dará para adicionar módulos (o que nunca podera acontecer )
http://www.tiendafotovoltaica.es/epages/61359426.sf/es_ES/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61359426/Products/"Davis Vantage Pro 2 6152EU"

Já  agora o SW Davis Weatherlink será mesmo imprescindível ou podera ser utilizado o Cumulus v1.9.4 ?
http://sandaysoft.com/products/cumulus
http://www.tiendafotovoltaica.es/ep...ps/61359426/Products/"Davis Weatherlink 6510"
como disse o intuito será interligar com o Weather Underground, tem que estar em permanecia ligado a um PC ?


----------



## Kraliv (24 Dez 2017 às 18:00)

Vê os preços das estações Davis aqui neste site:
https://www.weerstationkopen.nl/en/weather-stations/davis/ , eles enviam para Portugal (+-30€ portes)

Será sempre necessário (é obrigatório nas Davis) um "elo de ligação" com a estação Davis, que será o Datalogger:
https://www.weerstationkopen.nl/en/weather-stations-accessory/davis/6510usb-datalogger (pode ser USB ou outro, dependendo do pretendido)

Podes recorrer a um Raspberry Pi para não teres que usar um PC ligado 24h

WeeWX, Cumulus, são alguns dos softwares que podes usar!


----------



## cmg (24 Dez 2017 às 22:46)

pnunes disse:


> Nesse caso a Davis Vantage Pro 2 (basica) será melhor opção que a Vantage Vue certo? uma vez que dará para adicionar módulos (o que nunca podera acontecer )
> http://www.tiendafotovoltaica.es/epages/61359426.sf/es_ES/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61359426/Products/"Davis Vantage Pro 2 6152EU"
> 
> Já  agora o SW Davis Weatherlink será mesmo imprescindível ou podera ser utilizado o Cumulus v1.9.4 ?
> ...


A Oregon, penso que todas, já traz uma saída usb para ligar ao PC ou Pi. Claro que nestes casos, para enviar dados para um site, o PC ou Pi têm que estar sempre ligados. 
Cumps


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Dez 2017 às 23:31)

pnunes disse:


> infelizmente porque?




Infelizmente pois têm que se comprar em separado o software.


----------



## pnunes (25 Dez 2017 às 20:15)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Infelizmente pois têm que se comprar em separado o software.


mas utilizando o Cumulus por exemplo que é free (apenas convém fazer um donativo)  não resolve a situação?


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Dez 2017 às 20:38)

pnunes disse:


> Nesse caso a Davis Vantage Pro 2 (basica) será melhor opção que a Vantage Vue certo?



A Vantage Pro 2 será sempre melhor opção porque a Vantage Vue tem o sensor de temperatura junto ao anemómentro: ou seja com a vantage vue nunca vais medir a temperatura como deve de ser (ou então esquece a medição do vento.

tenho uma pro2 desde 2011... nem as pilhas tive de mudar!

abraço forte,


----------



## vascopat (25 Dez 2017 às 21:22)

c.bernardino disse:


> A Vantage Pro 2 será sempre melhor opção porque a Vantage Vue tem o sensor de temperatura junto ao anemómentro: ou seja com a vantage vue nunca vais medir a temperatura como deve de ser (ou então esquece a medição do vento.
> 
> tenho uma pro2 desde 2011... nem as pilhas tive de mudar!
> 
> abraço forte,



Dá para consultar os dados sem ser na consola ? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (25 Dez 2017 às 22:13)

pnunes disse:


> mas utilizando o Cumulus por exemplo que é free (apenas convém fazer um donativo)  não resolve a situação?



penso que com as davis nao resolve tens que comprar mesmo o cd do software.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (25 Dez 2017 às 22:14)

pnunes disse:


> mas utilizando o Cumulus por exemplo que é free (apenas convém fazer um donativo)  não resolve a situação?



penso que com as davis nao resolve tens que comprar mesmo o cd do software.


----------



## ct1gnd (25 Dez 2017 às 22:35)

Uma nova estação meteorológica?
https://www.bloomsky.com/product
São muito bonitas. Serão fiáveis? Alguém conhece?
Mas o seu preço não é nada convidativo.


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 22:40)

ct1gnd disse:


> Uma nova estação meteorológica?
> https://www.bloomsky.com/product
> São muito bonitas. Serão fiáveis? Alguém conhece?
> Mas o seu preço não é nada convidativo.


Não conheço, são bonitas , mas caras
Eu além da neatmo tenho uma Globaltronics , por 20 euros até vos digo, surpreendeu me pela positiva .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## pnunes (26 Dez 2017 às 22:01)

c.bernardino disse:


> A Vantage Pro 2 será sempre melhor opção porque a Vantage Vue tem o sensor de temperatura junto ao anemómentro: ou seja com a vantage vue nunca vais medir a temperatura como deve de ser (ou então esquece a medição do vento.
> 
> tenho uma pro2 desde 2011... nem as pilhas tive de mudar!
> 
> abraço forte,


Fantastico essa pro2 então
tens online? WU por exemplo?


----------



## pnunes (26 Dez 2017 às 22:03)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> penso que com as davis nao resolve tens que comprar mesmo o cd do software.


nesse caso a oregon acho que dá para colocar online apenas com o Cumulus, pelo menos tenho consultado uma que está online e em rodapé diz: sw cumulus


----------



## pnunes (26 Dez 2017 às 22:05)

ct1gnd disse:


> Uma nova estação meteorológica?
> https://www.bloomsky.com/product
> São muito bonitas. Serão fiáveis? Alguém conhece?
> Mas o seu preço não é nada convidativo.


é uma das que está recomendada no site Weather Underground 
https://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/buyingguide.asp


----------



## pnunes (26 Dez 2017 às 22:08)

Não me importo ter um pc ligado todo dia se for o caso, energia é o que cá em casa não falta...felizmente. Tenho painéis solares com força e ainda uma pequena Hídrica que se desenrasca bem haja agua


----------



## XtraNO (27 Dez 2017 às 10:24)

pnunes disse:


> Não me importo ter um pc ligado todo dia se for o caso, energia é o que cá em casa não falta...felizmente. Tenho painéis solares com força e ainda uma pequena Hídrica que se desenrasca bem haja agua



Bom dia. Queres um conselho? Compra uma Davis VP2.
Pros: muitíssimo fiáveis, excelente qualidade dos materiais, nomeadamente dos plásticos, transmissão sem fios entre a base e os sensores esplêndida e um radiation shield bastante razoável mesmo sem ventilação forçada
Contras: assistência técnica e política comercial péssimas, visor da consola algo ultrapassado.  

Prepara-te para seres  fortemente roubado na compra do weatherlink para poderes colocar isso online. A não ser que compres um clone do weatherlink a menos de metade do preço. Ando "vai não vai"  para arriscar comprar um mas estava à espera que alguém desse feedback, ou seja, de uma cobaia 
No entanto fico verde de inveja ao ver as consolas todas coloridas em estações substancialmente mais baratas.

Informo-te ainda que existe um aparelho a que podes ligar o weatherlink e que faz o upload dispensando um pc, se bem me lembro são mais 200 mocas, não juro.
Ah.... Comprei a minha na Tiendafotovoltaica

Cumprimentos


----------



## cmg (27 Dez 2017 às 14:24)

pnunes disse:


> nesse caso a oregon acho que dá para colocar online apenas com o Cumulus, pelo menos tenho consultado uma que está online e em rodapé diz: sw cumulus


A minha está a fornecer dados ao Virtual Weather Display.  Penso que também funciona com outros softwares. 
Cumps


----------



## pnunes (27 Dez 2017 às 21:38)

XtraNO disse:


> Bom dia. Queres um conselho? Compra uma Davis VP2.
> Pros: muitíssimo fiáveis, excelente qualidade dos materiais, nomeadamente dos plásticos, transmissão sem fios entre a base e os sensores esplêndida e um radiation shield bastante razoável mesmo sem ventilação forçada
> Contras: assistência técnica e política comercial péssimas, visor da consola algo ultrapassado.
> 
> ...


Viva,
estas a referir-te a esta: http://www.tiendafotovoltaica.es/ep...1359426/Products/"Davis Vantage Pro 2 6152EU"

parece-me bem.
E comprar sem iva em nome de empresa pode ate ser uma opção...

a minha pergunta continua a ser: será que o cumulus não da para interligar com ela?
cumps


----------



## XtraNO (28 Dez 2017 às 09:44)

pnunes disse:


> Viva,
> estas a referir-te a esta: http://www.tiendafotovoltaica.es/epages/61359426.sf/es_ES/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61359426/Products/"Davis Vantage Pro 2 6152EU"
> 
> parece-me bem.
> ...



Bom dia. 
Sim, é essa mesmo. Fiquei a saber que o ISS tem um novo look :P A consola continua igual.
Eu costumava recolher e colocar online os dados da minha falecida VP1 por intermédio do Cumulus, quase que afirmo que também funciona com a VP2, mas precisas sempre do Weatherlink, atenção.

Manda vir 
Cumprimentos


----------



## c.bernardino (28 Dez 2017 às 09:59)

pnunes disse:


> Fantastico essa pro2 então
> tens online? WU por exemplo?



Pnunes, desculpa o atraso na resposta,

tinha ligado ao WU, agora é que não estou para manter o meu pc ligado por causa disso.
O Weatherlink é caro? Davis é carote? talvez. Mas DURA.
Se soubesses a má experiência que tive com outras estações baratas...


----------



## Rui Barroso (30 Dez 2017 às 17:06)

Após leitura exaustiva destes posts todos, ainda estou com algumas duvidas... Alguém por favor me recomendaría uma estação meteorologica compatível com sites meteorológicos tipo WUnderground e com possiblidade de ligação á rede WiFi ou LAN para upload de dados para estes sites. Muito obrigado desde já :-)


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 17:07)

Eu tenho e recomendo 
Neatmo ou outra que tenha ligação a wi-fi e ao site weatherunderground 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct1gnd (30 Dez 2017 às 20:12)

joselamego disse:


> Eu tenho e recomendo
> Neatmo ou outra que tenha ligação a wi-fi e ao site weatherunderground
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Sim. Eu também tenho Netatmo e estou bastante contente com ela. Para alem de se ligar automaticamente ao WU, também tem um mapa próprio das estações Netatmo.  Mas haverá também outras bastante boas. È uma questão de escolha e também do valor que se queira gastar.


----------



## Kraliv (30 Dez 2017 às 21:10)

Rui Barroso disse:


> Após leitura exaustiva destes posts todos, ainda estou com algumas duvidas...
> ...



E quais são mesmo essas dúvidas?
Pelo teu post, só queres mesmo saber qual estação meteorológica que o pessoal te recomendaria!


Já agora, como eles aí te recomendaram..um Gadget, eu posso recomendar esta Estação Meteorológica
*Rainwise PORTLOG 805-1018 , *ou, se achares demasiado, podes antes começar por uma* PCE-FWS20.*


----------



## ct1gnd (30 Dez 2017 às 23:04)

Rainwise PORTLOG 805-1018
Imagino que essa seja a tua estação. Parabens.
Agora já entendi porque achas uma Netatmo um gadget.
Mas ... então uma  PCE-FWS20, já não consideras gadget?


----------



## pnunes (31 Dez 2017 às 18:09)

Ja estou a ver que aqui também se desconversa 
a Rainwise tem preços proibitivos não!??
Ja agora há lojas na europa a comercializar esse produto?


----------



## pnunes (31 Dez 2017 às 18:17)

ct1gnd disse:


> Rainwise PORTLOG 805-1018
> Imagino que essa seja a tua estação. Parabens.
> Agora já entendi porque achas uma Netatmo um gadget.
> Mas ... então uma  PCE-FWS20, já não consideras gadget?


Viva, a sua Netamo com os sensores que tem ficara +- por quanto?
obrigado


----------



## ct1gnd (31 Dez 2017 às 19:43)

pnunes disse:


> Ja estou a ver que aqui também se desconversa
> a Rainwise tem preços proibitivos não!??
> Ja agora há lojas na europa a comercializar esse produto?


Agora até está em promoção. Vê aqui.
http://www.fondriest.com/rainwise-portlog-portable-weather-station.htm
Penso que deve ser uma belíssima estação. Pena não ser para todos os bolsos.


----------



## ct1gnd (31 Dez 2017 às 19:48)

pnunes disse:


> Viva, a sua Netamo com os sensores que tem ficara +- por quanto?
> obrigado


Depende das alturas que se compra.
A minha o preço total foi de 287 € e não foi barata o @RSS fez melhor compra.
Mas pode-se comprar por módulos.


----------



## ct1gnd (31 Dez 2017 às 20:41)

Um bom e feliz Ano Novo para todos


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 20:44)

ct1gnd disse:


> Um bom e feliz Ano Novo para todos


Igualmente ! Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rui Barroso (1 Jan 2018 às 00:39)

Kraliv disse:


> E quais são mesmo essas dúvidas?
> Pelo teu post, só queres mesmo saber qual estação meteorológica que o pessoal te recomendaria!
> 
> 
> ...



obrigado pelos concelhos , ja resolvi e vou optar pela *Rainwise PORTLOG 805-1018 *


----------



## pnunes (1 Jan 2018 às 00:59)

ct1gnd disse:


> Agora até está em promoção. Vê aqui.
> http://www.fondriest.com/rainwise-portlog-portable-weather-station.htm
> Penso que deve ser uma belíssima estação. Pena não ser para todos os bolsos.


Pode até ser uma belíssima estação mas no que toca a backup de bateria estão muito rudimentares, as baterias que utilizam já passaram a história a muito.
Não creio que valha o preço.


----------



## CSOF (3 Jan 2018 às 18:46)

Boa tarde,

Em 2011 comprei uma Estação Davis num site americano uma VP2 com envoy e weatherlink usb. Durante o mês de novembro de 2016 ficou sem comunicação com o PC, não sabendo ainda hoje qual é o problema dela. Não sei se é do ISS (fazendo o teste no botão 4 pisca verde) pelo que me parece um bom sinal, colocando as pilhas no envoy com o datalogger também apita duas vezes, o que me parece bom sinal. Depois ao ligar ao PC nada funciona.

Nesse mesmo mês adquiri uma vantage vue europeia com consola e weatherlink IP  (http://www.weatherlink.com/user/cfroufe/) e instalei tudo normalmente e até à data tudo funciona bem, apenas com o senão, nos eventos de muito vento o pluviómetro deixa de registar ou regista valores muito aquém do que realmente chove (comparativamente à Netatmo de um vizinho e verificação manual por um pluviómetro de lata).

Já experimentei colocar o datalloger usb (americana) na consola da Vue (europeia) e vice versa, mas não funciona em ambos os casos.
Gostaria de recuperar a VP2 americana, mas não sei como o fazer, pois não consigo identificar realmente o problema dela, e andar a comprar peças avulso, não me parece a melhor solução.


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2018 às 19:41)

CSOF disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Em 2011 comprei uma Estação Davis num site americano uma VP2 com envoy e weatherlink usb. Durante o mês de novembro de 2016 ficou sem comunicação com o PC, não sabendo ainda hoje qual é o problema dela. Não sei se é do ISS (fazendo o teste no botão 4 pisca verde) pelo que me parece um bom sinal, colocando as pilhas no envoy com o datalogger também apita duas vezes, o que me parece bom sinal. Depois ao ligar ao PC nada funciona.
> 
> ...



Boa Noite,

1/ calibração (1 balanço 3.8ml VP2 )





2/ captor ILS (5€)


----------



## Felipe Calixto (7 Jan 2018 às 22:29)

Prezados boa noite.
Estou entrando no mundo da meteorologia agora. Não conheço nada praticamente. Estou querendo utilizar uma estação aqui no meu quintal e estou na dúvida entre a La Crosse e a AcuRite, alguém poderia dar alguma dica?


----------



## RSS (10 Jan 2018 às 22:18)

Kraliv disse:


> E quais são mesmo essas dúvidas?
> Pelo teu post, só queres mesmo saber qual estação meteorológica que o pessoal te recomendaria!
> 
> 
> ...



Acho que a Rainwise é a estação ideal para quem se quer iniciar com medições no quintal...
OMG


----------



## Kraliv (11 Jan 2018 às 10:57)

@RSS

Esta resposta não é pro do user do quintal... era resposta a um outro post mais antigo, de outro user! 

Se reparares bem, a resposta foi mesmo com intensidade irónica!!


----------



## Kraliv (11 Jan 2018 às 11:01)

Pra quem pretender coisa simples, pode aproveitar por 11,81€ na Banggood

Digoo DG-TH6699
Wireless Weather Station Barometer Hygrometer Thermometer USB Outdoor Sensor Clock


----------



## RSS (11 Jan 2018 às 11:06)

Kraliv disse:


> Pra quem pretender coisa simples, pode aproveitar por 11,81€ na Banggood
> 
> Digoo DG-TH6699
> Wireless Weather Station Barometer Hygrometer Thermometer USB Outdoor Sensor Clock




Tem bom aspecto !!!
Sabes se dá para ficar com a iluminação sempre ON ?


----------



## Kraliv (11 Jan 2018 às 11:08)

Não faço mesmo ideia!

Está aqui o link pra quem quiser aproveitar: https://www.banggood.com/Digoo-DG-T...rmmds=home-mid-relatedViewed&cur_warehouse=CN

Acrescentar de que a estação permite usar 3 canais, ou seja, podemos ter 3 sensores em lugares diferentes.


----------



## RSS (11 Jan 2018 às 11:31)

Kraliv disse:


> Não faço mesmo ideia!
> 
> Está aqui o link pra quem quiser aproveitar: https://www.banggood.com/Digoo-DG-T...rmmds=home-mid-relatedViewed&cur_warehouse=CN
> 
> Acrescentar de que a estação permite usar 3 canais, ou seja, podemos ter 3 sensores em lugares diferentes.




Tem as 2 opções
Se for alimentada só por pilhas, a luz apenas liga quando se pressiona o botão "Light", depois ao fim de alguns segundos volta a desligar
Se for alimentada por um transformador 5VDC a luz pode ficar sempre ligada


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jan 2018 às 20:31)

Boas, depois de algum uso do termómetro auriol do Lidl, acho que quero aventurar-me por uma estação de meteorologia mais profissional, gostava de recolher as temperaturas diárias, a pressão atmosférica, a precipitação entre outras funcionalidades típicas das estações.
Procuro recomendações de quem usa algumas estações amadoras, o orçamento ronda os 80 a 100 €.
E assim já podia alimentar mais o "bichinho" da meteorologia, e partilhar aqui no fórum diariamente os meus registos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Jan 2018 às 21:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Boas, depois de algum uso do termómetro auriol do Lidl, acho que quero aventurar-me por uma estação de meteorologia mais profissional, gostava de recolher as temperaturas diárias, a pressão atmosférica, a precipitação entre outras funcionalidades típicas das estações.
> Procuro recomendações de quem usa algumas estações amadoras, o orçamento ronda os 80 a 100 €.
> E assim já podia alimentar mais o "bichinho" da meteorologia, e partilhar aqui no fórum diariamente os meus registos.


boas
compra uma PCE


----------



## Profetaa (24 Mai 2018 às 23:33)

Boa noite.
A minha oregon wmr180 deixou de enviar dados da temperatura e humidade para a consola (pelo que pesquisei é normal na oregon).assim sendo estou a ponderar comprar outra estação.
Que me dizem da Ambient Weather WS-0900-IP Wireless Internet Remote Monitoring Weather Station, Compatible with Alexa
https://www.ebay.com/p/Ambient-Weat...mote-Monitoring-Station-Compatible/2254620045
Que envia os dados directos para a internet, ou deste gênero de equipamentos?
Obrigado


----------



## Leandro Ferreira (5 Jun 2018 às 03:24)

Boa noite amigos,
Tenho um pequeno sítio aqui no Brasil, no qual plantamos café.
Gostaria de uma estação para medir a evatranspiração da cultura do café. Para isso teria que medir, a cada hora as seguintes variáveis.
Temperatura Máxima
Temperatura Minima.
Umidade Relativa Máxima %
Umidade Relativa Minima %
Pressão atmosferica
Velocidade do Vento
Radiação solar Global (KJ/m²)

Como nunca tive uma estação climática, estou vendo uma de menor valor.
Estive pesquisando vários modelos. Parece que a mais barata seria essa, da china
https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Lowe...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.268.76a23c008Oxvtn

Gostaria de saber se vocês conhecem, o que acham do modelo? Se tem como conectar na internet? 
Alguém poderia me dar um auxilio?
Muito obrigado.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jun 2018 às 09:49)

Bom dia.
A estação em causa está pronta a conectar com a Internet.
Em termos de opção, se é para utilização profissional a médio - longo prazo, porque não uma Davis, mesmo que da gama mais baixa?


----------



## Leandro Ferreira (6 Jun 2018 às 23:11)

Qual seria o modelo da Davis mais apropriada para que eu preciso?
A qualidade da Davis é bem superior?


----------



## nmcbs84 (9 Set 2018 às 15:10)

Viva Pessoal,

O que me aconselham (estação meteorologica) para o sector agrícola (viticola)? Colocar no campo e poder obter dados o mais fiáveis possiveis. A área agrícola tem cerca de 230.000m2

Desculpem a minha ignorância técnica mas uma estação meteo poderá fornecer dados de previsão fiáveis pelo menos a curto prazo (3 dias)? Isso existe ou são equipamentos caros?

Obrigado,

Miguel


----------



## XtraNO (9 Set 2018 às 19:57)

nmcbs84 disse:


> Viva Pessoal,
> 
> O que me aconselham (estação meteorologica) para o sector agrícola (viticola)? Colocar no campo e poder obter dados o mais fiáveis possiveis. A área agrícola tem cerca de 230.000m2
> 
> ...




Boa tarde.
Sem olhar a gastos e tendo em conta apenas a recolha de dados aconselharia uma Davis Vantage Pro 2 Aktiv Plus 6163EU. Tenho uma de um modela mais básico (não inclui os sensores directamente relacionados com a actividade agrícola) e é extremamente fiável e precisa. Quanto às previsões já não lhe consigo aconselhar nenhuma, a Davis falha um pouco nesse aspecto, não estrondosamente, apenas um pouco pior que o IPMA 
Mais acrescento que pela minha experiência o material é excelente mas a empresa é fraca nos pós-venda. Felizmente existem revendedores em Espanha bem abastecidos, com preços razoáveis e que evitam o contacto directo com a empresa-mãe.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## nmcbs84 (10 Set 2018 às 08:20)

Obrigado XtraNO. Efectivamente uma das dificuldades que tenho é as previsões baterem certo, consultando o IPMA ou mesmo estações "amadoras" próximas (a 6Km de distância). Talvez pelo facto de estarmos situados num vale, as condições meteo tornam-se mais voláteis. Mas esta situação parece-me que será algo dificil de "resolver" mesmo com uma estação meteo. Já agora para quem conhece, ou não, nós estamos no Vale da Teja (Vila Nova de Foz Côa). Mas vou ponderar essa estação, é razoavelmente cara :-) 1.220,00 € Acha necessário todos os complementos/extras/acessórios para justificar esse preço?


----------



## XtraNO (11 Set 2018 às 00:12)

Boa noite nmcbs84.
Pela minha convivência com estações meteorológicas efectivamente as previsões "não são de fiar" embora para o olho treinado e com conhecimento do clima local possamos nós mesmos fazer as previsões e definir alarmes para os parâmetros e valores que acharmos relevantes.
Se me pergunta se acho necessário gastar uma nota preta naquele modelo com todos os sensores adicionais, no meu caso, não mas no seu projecto agrícola penso que poderia ser interessante conhecer valores como evapotranspiração, exposição solar, etc., por isso referi esse modelo que penso ser mesmo o topo de gama.   Julgo ser especialmente orientado para o cálculo das regas mas honestamente desconheço se se regam as vinhas 
Deixe-me só avisa-lo que o cabo que permite ligar a estação ao PC e à internet custa uns "módicos" 200€.
Cumprimentos, disponha


----------



## nmcbs84 (13 Set 2018 às 14:59)

Obrigado. Não por acaso não temos rega. Vou avaliar essa hipotese da estação.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Set 2018 às 21:04)

Boa noite. 
Alguém por aqui com estações Davis, e que já tenha tido avarias e onde as resolveram!? 
A minha estação está a perder dados por volta da 1 da manhã e só retoma pelas 8. 
Foi substituída a pilha e continua a mensagem de bateria fraca e a perda de dados. 
Obrigado. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (17 Set 2018 às 06:57)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite.
> Alguém por aqui com estações Davis, e que já tenha tido avarias e onde as resolveram!?
> A minha estação está a perder dados por volta da 1 da manhã e só retoma pelas 8.
> Foi substituída a pilha e continua a mensagem de bateria fraca e a perda de dados.
> ...



Bom dia,

Condensateur ISS:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ather-station-iss-super-ultra-capacitor.8305/






https://www.digikey.pt/product-detail/en/nesscap-co-ltd/ESHSR-0010C0-002R7/589-1002-ND/946802
https://www.meteo-shopping.fr/Station-meteo/Condensateur-10F-pour-ISS-CONDO10F-Davis-Instruments
https://www.weerstationkopen.nl/en/weather-stations-accessory/davis/supercap-7370093


----------



## Sanxito (17 Set 2018 às 22:50)

Obrigado pela resposta á minha dúvida.
Nós próximos dias vou remover a estação e verificar o que realmente estará a acontecer, mas sem dúvida, e pelos sintomas parece mesmo ser essa a avaria. 



Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Condensateur ISS:
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ather-station-iss-super-ultra-capacitor.8305/
> ...



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## XtraNO (18 Set 2018 às 14:33)

O ar marítimo é tramado!


----------



## Sanxito (18 Set 2018 às 15:21)

Eu verdade, mas ainda assim tem lidado bem com tudo isso. Comprei a estação, uma Vantage Vue, em Janeiro de 2012 e só agora apresentou problemas. 
Após resolver este, espero que dure mais alguns. 


XtraNO disse:


> O ar marítimo é tramado!



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2018 às 15:36)

É um problema "comum" nas Vantage Vue em ambientes litorais infelizmente - há imensos relatos na Internet de corrosão nos condensadores. Como este não consegue fazer de bateria na ausência de luz solar, pouco dura, e a ISS deixa de funcionar durante a noite.

Pelo que já li também, é fácil de arranjar, portanto...


----------



## Toby (19 Set 2018 às 08:36)

Sanxito disse:


> Eu verdade, mas ainda assim tem lidado bem com tudo isso. Comprei a estação, uma Vantage Vue, em Janeiro de 2012 e só agora apresentou problemas.
> Após resolver este, espero que dure mais alguns.



Bom dia,

No stress  estações Davis são sólidas (sobretudo aquelas antes de 2015), todo é reparável e as peças estão disponíveis.
Avarias frequentes sobre os VP2:

Condensador ISS (61XX - 63XX)






Contacto ILS pluviômetro






contacto ILS anemómetro (versão 1)






rolamento anemómetro (versão 2)







motor ventilação


----------



## XtraNO (24 Set 2018 às 09:06)

Sanxito disse:


> Eu verdade, mas ainda assim tem lidado bem com tudo isso. Comprei a estação, uma Vantage Vue, em Janeiro de 2012 e só agora apresentou problemas.
> Após resolver este, espero que dure mais alguns.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk



"Não é defeito, é feitio" 
Eu já vou na minha segunda Davis e ambas traziam problemas de fábrica. A VP1 tinha a humidade exterior sempre a 100%, na VP2 não funcionava o pluviómetro. Nunca accionei a garantia para não perder semanas ou meses de dados, reparei eu as avarias,  no 1º caso bastou descarregar o supercapacitor e no segundo soldar um novo reed switch.
Nem foi preciso estarem perto do mar!


----------



## remember (27 Set 2018 às 23:29)

Boas, quem precisar para registos simples:




A partir de 01/10
https://www.lidl.pt/pt/promocoes.htm?articleId=12327


----------



## Sanxito (13 Out 2018 às 13:53)

Boa tarde. 
Ontem desmontei a estação para tentar perceber o que se passava. Encontrei sujidade e nada mais. Limpei, montei tudo novamente e deixei de ter a mensagem de bateria fraca. Quando chegou a noite, e depois de colocada no sítio, eis que volto a ficar sem energia. Mais uma noite de dados perdidos. Não sei o que fazer, mas sou pouco paciente para coisas que não funcionam em pleno. Só tenho vontade de lhe dar com um pau. 








Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## XtraNO (13 Out 2018 às 13:59)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Ontem desmontei a estação para tentar perceber o que se passava. Encontrei sujidade e nada mais. Limpei, montei tudo novamente e deixei de ter a mensagem de bateria fraca. Quando chegou a noite, e depois de colocada no sítio, eis que volto a ficar sem energia. Mais uma noite de dados perdidos. Não sei o que fazer, mas sou pouco paciente para coisas que não funcionam em pleno. Só tenho vontade de lhe dar com um pau.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XtraNO (13 Out 2018 às 14:02)

Boas.
O condensador já foi substituído? 
O aviso de bateria fraca pode ter sido por a pilha de lítio ter recuperado um pouco de carga enquanto esteve fora da estação.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Out 2018 às 14:28)

XtraNO disse:


> Boas.
> O condensador já foi substituído?
> O aviso de bateria fraca pode ter sido por a pilha de lítio ter recuperado um pouco de carga enquanto esteve fora da estação.
> Cumprimentos.


A pilha é nova, aliás comprei uma segunda pilha antes para aferir que não havia problema com a pilha. O condensador não foi substituído, desmontei tudo e não consegui identificar o tal condensador. Não percebo patavina de electrónica, nem sei onde me dirigir com a placa e o que pedir que façam. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (13 Out 2018 às 17:03)

Sanxito disse:


> A pilha é nova, aliás comprei uma segunda pilha antes para aferir que não havia problema com a pilha. O condensador não foi substituído, desmontei tudo e não consegui identificar o tal condensador. Não percebo patavina de electrónica, nem sei onde me dirigir com a placa e o que pedir que façam.



Vê lá se esta solução resolve o problema!
Segundo alguns tópicos no wxforum.net , o problema poderá ser humidade nesses 4 contactos aí, que ao entrarem em "curto" fazem com que a bateria drene rapidamente!


Então..precisas de um silicone tipo isto, e segues bem as indicações abaixo:









- First dry and clean the programming contacts thoroughly. You can access these contacts through the battery door without disassembling the entire ISS.  Ensure the ISS is in a location that gets no sunshine on the solar panel then remove the battery overnight to discharge the system of power. 
This overnight power down is important and clears the fail state from the microprocessor. 





- Smear the gel liberally over all four contacts. 3mm to 6mm thick is appropriate  A Q-tip or syringe will work well when applying the gel.  







- Once you have done this you can insert a new, fully charged battery and resume normal operation!



Um abraço!


----------



## Toby (14 Out 2018 às 05:27)

Bom dia,

Utilizar também um pulverizador contacto como isto:






*Parecer pessoal: no meu ofício (eletricidade-electrónica automóvel) utiliza-se sem perigo para a electrónica um pulverizador ELECTRONEX
Produto profissional de Renault referência: 7711225871*


Bom Domingo


----------



## Paula (21 Out 2018 às 18:03)

Boa tarde.

Já alguém efectuou alguma compra nas lojas Aquário? Estações, termómetros digitais, etc...

obrigada


----------



## ct1gnd (21 Out 2018 às 20:00)

Paula disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Já alguém efectuou alguma compra nas lojas Aquário? Estações, termómetros digitais, etc...
> 
> obrigada


Eu já fiz algumas compras nessa loja. Não de equipamentos de metereologia, mas de electronica e correu bem.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Nov 2018 às 09:54)

Bom dia,
Tenho um amigo que comprou uma wmr300 e está com problemas já que o representante em Madrid fechou e agora ninguém está com vontade de lhe resolver o problema.
O sensor de temperatura exterior deixou de enviar dados, já retiramos o sensor, mas não conseguimos arranjar quem nos venda ou arranje a placa, inclusive já contactei a Oregon por email e ninguém responde. Eu tenho uma davis que teve o mesmo problema e com muita facilidade no Ebay consegui arranjar o sensor. A placa da wmr300 e davis vp2 são idênticas mas não sei se funcionará. Alguém já passou por isto com uma WMR300, ou tem ideia de como resolver este problema?
Obrigado desde já pela ajuda.


----------



## Toby (9 Nov 2018 às 20:16)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia,
> Tenho um amigo que comprou uma wmr300 e está com problemas já que o representante em Madrid fechou e agora ninguém está com vontade de lhe resolver o problema.
> O sensor de temperatura exterior deixou de enviar dados, já retiramos o sensor, mas não conseguimos arranjar quem nos venda ou arranje a placa, inclusive já contactei a Oregon por email e ninguém responde. Eu tenho uma davis que teve o mesmo problema e com muita facilidade no Ebay consegui arranjar o sensor. A placa da wmr300 e davis vp2 são idênticas mas não sei se funcionará. Alguém já passou por isto com uma WMR300, ou tem ideia de como resolver este problema?
> Obrigado desde já pela ajuda.



Boa noite,

Desculpar o meu português, vou tentar explicar.
A sonda do WMR300 é um SENSIRION SHT 10/15 (=Davis).
Não penso que uns PCB Davis são compatíveis porque Davis almofadinha uma correção hardware.
Testar uma sonda SHT:





É necessário verificar a correspondência do RJ11 (WMR300/Davis)
Com este teste, a consola deve afixar +/- 25°






https://cdn-shop.adafruit.com/datasheets/Sensirion_Humidity_SHT1x_Datasheet_V5.pdf


Solução cara:
https://www.baroland.com/p867.html?product=OS-THGN300

Solução não caro:









Para fazer um teste, tem nmim uma 7346.176 que posso emprestar.


----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2018 às 20:35)

Boa noite,

Retransmito a informação para os que são preocupados de precisão. 
A associação InfoClimat obteve uma compra de grupo para os pluviômetros SPIEA 1650-02. 
Homologado WMO/MF precisão 0.1mm em leitura direto. 
A leitura direto é muito útil para verificar rapidamente os dados/derivações de um pluviômetro de uma estação metereologia. 
Superfície de recolha: 400cm2 
Precisão: 0.1mm de 0 à 8.2mm 
Medida: 0mm à 100mm 
Melhor preço sobre Internet é de 119€ + 20€ envio à Portugal = 139€ 
Infoclimat obteve um preço “fábrica”: 80.98€ (envio França compreendido), um amigo vai ocupar-se do envio nmim, à Portugal, por Mundial Relay. 
Se uma pessoa junt-se-ar à mim aquilo custará 80.98€ +7.85€ (envio Portugal 1/2 de 13.60€) 88.83€ 
Se formos quatro: 80.98€ + 5.58€ (envio Portugal 1/4 de 22.30€) ou 86.56€ 
Somos (15/12) atualmente 25, para obter este preço deve-se chegar à 51
Para este preço, não há melhor.

http://www.pluviometres.com/pluviometre-professionnel.php
https://forums.infoclimat.fr/f/topic/53446-achat-groupé-de-pluviomètre-spiea/


----------



## Toby (21 Dez 2018 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

*Xmas Shopping*
*Best prices in EU, use below coupon codes for extra discount*
*COUPON CODES:NNHC8J (10% discount except Davis/Meteobridge) 34H3TM (5% discount Davis/Meteobridge)

https://www.weerstationkopen.nl/en/*
_
Não vi a data de fim desta promoção, por conseguinte ao meu parecer 31/12/2018.
Bom festas à todos_


----------



## wheel18 (24 Dez 2018 às 14:47)

Boa tarde,

A minha PCE (já com 5 anos de operação), começa a apresentar alguns problemas crônicos e estou a ponderar a aquisição de uma nova estação!

Será que as novas 'Fine Offset' apresentam melhor fiabilidade/estabilidade ou será preferível investir diretamente numa Davis Vantage Vue? 

Lojas recomendados?

Tendo a atual PCE online através de um Raspberry Pi (WView), quero manter a mesma disponibilidade de dados... Quais os modelos mais indicados?



Muito obrigado e bom Natal para todos.

Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (24 Dez 2018 às 15:18)

wheel18 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> A minha PCE (já com 5 anos de operação), começa a apresentar alguns problemas crônicos e estou a ponderar a aquisição de uma nova estação!
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,

Para o DAVIS, os melhores preços estão lá:
https://www.weerstationkopen.nl/
https://www.wetterladen.de/
Já tenho encomendado os em dois, com entrega à Portugal.
É necessário comparar com as despesas de envio.


----------



## wheel18 (24 Dez 2018 às 18:45)

Pelo que vejo não é fácil piratear a Davis para ligar através do Rpi... Alguém com experiência no assunto?

Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (24 Dez 2018 às 20:39)

Para subir datos de uma estação Davis terás sempre que adquirir um DataLogger, um dos Weatherlink oficial da Davis ou então um alternativo como este que falo aqui:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/wifilogger-nova-alternativa-ao-davis-weatherlink-ip.9905/


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Dez 2018 às 18:45)

Boas, já alguém daqui encomendou da WeerstationKopen?

Edit: Melhor ainda, da WetterLaden?


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2018 às 08:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas, já alguém daqui encomendou da WeerstationKopen?
> 
> Edit: Melhor ainda, da WetterLaden?



Bom dia,

Ambos são sérios, você tem que comparar com os custos de envio. Para alguns artigos, os alemães têm um preço melhor para os outros, são os holandeses.
Para o material de montagem, estes são muito bons em preço: https://shopdelta.eu/tecnica-de-montagem_l7_c778.html
ou alta qualidade mas mais cara : https://www.wimo.com/mats-fibre-verre_f.html


----------



## remember (28 Dez 2018 às 09:02)

Olá a todos,

Será que se encontra isto por cá?
É que por esse nome não aparece nada







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## wheel18 (28 Dez 2018 às 12:46)

Kraliv disse:


> Para subir datos de uma estação Davis terás sempre que adquirir um DataLogger, um dos Weatherlink oficial da Davis ou então um alternativo como este que falo aqui:
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/wifilogger-nova-alternativa-ao-davis-weatherlink-ip.9905/



Sim, parece que a Davis resolveu proteger o negócio através de um formato “especifico”! Porém, havendo a alternativa do WiFiLogger o protocolo não deve ser tão fechado quanto isso... Pena o pouco tempo livre...

Muito obrigado.


Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2019 às 14:43)

Definitivamente que recomendo a WetterLaden, mesmo com o Ano Novo foram relativamente rápidos (menos de uma semana completa) a enviar e entregar a estação - veio de DHL. A única crítica que tenho a fazer é que o ISS que vinha com a estação é extremamente velho, revisão A, de 2011, que provavelmente e talvez inevitavelmente vai sofrer do problema do supercap... A pilha parece que já veio descarregada e já tive de comprar uma pilha nova, esperemos que não tenha já esse problema, se não vou ter de acionar a garantia e pedir uma ISS nova.

O firmware da consola vem com a versão mais recente, o que me faz suspeitar que a estação possa ter sido re-embalada depois de uma avaria. Esperemos que não.

De resto, 5 estrelas.


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2019 às 08:20)

Bom dia,

Novo catálogo 2019 Davis: http://www.meteoshop.gr/datafiles/file/PR57_2019_Catalog_Global_NoPricing.pdf
O datalogger 6555IP é substituir por um WeatherLinkLive, 
É uma boa notícia para os projetos/instalações complexo.
80 Captores possíveis, excelentes para os testes


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2019 às 08:57)

http://www.foshk.com/Weather_Professional/WN1080.html

Novo upgrade com excelentes reviews. Daqui a umas semanas, assim que tiver tempo, já a vou montar e iniciar os respectivos testes para a substituir pela antiga que tem funcionado sempre a 100%.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2019 às 11:57)

Penso que o upgrade seja mais visual do que outra coisa, pelo menos o protocolo wireless deve ser o mesmo. As especificações do sensor também são as mesmas, mas é um upgrade interessante da parte da FO sim.

Entretanto, substituí a pilha de lítio da Davis e esta noite já se portou bem, vamos ver os próximos dias.


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2019 às 13:28)

SpiderVV disse:


> Penso que o upgrade seja mais visual do que outra coisa, pelo menos o protocolo wireless deve ser o mesmo. As especificações do sensor também são as mesmas, mas é um upgrade interessante da parte da FO sim.



Estive a verificar alguns Fóruns, em que fazem menção a esta actualização e reparei numa comparação que fizeram lado a lado com uma Vue e os valores coincidiam bastante. Penso que sim, que o protocolo Wireless seja o mesmo mas pelo menos a problemática do Pluviómetro e do Radiation Shield foi ultrapassada. Tem a vantagem, de não ter os cabos soltos e a substituição das pilhas é bem mais fácil, no entanto, peca por ter os sensores todos juntos.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2019 às 13:49)

Sim, mesmo a minha PCE não tinha grandes desvios com um RS artesanal em relação a uma Davis, e os valores são muito semelhantes à minha Davis Vue actual, o problema é que o sensor da PCE começou a "saltar" certos valores de temperatura, ignorava todos os valores entre 14.0 e 14.5ºC, etc.


----------



## wheel18 (8 Jan 2019 às 00:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, mesmo a minha PCE não tinha grandes desvios com um RS artesanal em relação a uma Davis, e os valores são muito semelhantes à minha Davis Vue actual, o problema é que o sensor da PCE começou a "saltar" certos valores de temperatura, ignorava todos os valores entre 14.0 e 14.5ºC, etc.


Mas as vossas PCE estão em modo 'stand alone' ou a disponibilizar dados na web? A minha tem bastantes problemas de estabilidade com a ligação ao WView...

Qual o melhor sitio para comprar uma das novas? Talvez ainda arrisque mais uma...

Obrigado. 

Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2019 às 08:02)

wheel18 disse:


> Mas as vossas PCE estão em modo 'stand alone' ou a disponibilizar dados na web? A minha tem bastantes problemas de estabilidade com a ligação ao WView...
> 
> Qual o melhor sitio para comprar uma das novas? Talvez ainda arrisque mais uma...
> 
> ...



A minha está online, ligada a um notebook 24/7. Ando a queimar os neurónios, a configurar um raspberry que comprei o ano passado, mas é o melhor para não gastar tanta electricidade.
Assim que começar os testes a esta nova versão, coloco aqui algum feedback.


----------



## wheel18 (8 Jan 2019 às 09:42)

criz0r disse:


> A minha está online, ligada a um notebook 24/7. Ando a queimar os neurónios, a configurar um raspberry que comprei o ano passado, mas é o melhor para não gastar tanta electricidade.
> Assim que começar os testes a esta nova versão, coloco aqui algum feedback.


O Raspberry com o WView funciona na perfeição.  O problema é o buffer interno da consola que começa a queimar registos de memória quando fica cheio... Mas é curioso que o comportamento no Windows seja diferente?! Talvez a minha consola tenha realmente problemas... 

Qual o melhor sítio para cimprar a nova versão?

Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2019 às 09:58)

wheel18 disse:


> O Raspberry com o WView funciona na perfeição.  O problema é o buffer interno da consola que começa a queimar registos de memória quando fica cheio... Mas é curioso que o comportamento no Windows seja diferente?! Talvez a minha consola tenha realmente problemas...
> 
> Qual o melhor sítio para cimprar a nova versão?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk



Tenho isto ligado, a transmitir dados online desde Setembro de 2017 com Windows 7 e até ver, nunca tive qualquer problema.
Podes mandar vir da Offset ou da Froggit, desconheço se a PCE já tem em stock mas pelo site parece-me que não.

http://www.foshk.com/Weather_Professional/WN1080.html
https://www.froggit.de/product_info...en-usb--neuer-aussenmast----edition-2018.html


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2019 às 12:56)

wheel18 disse:


> O problema é o buffer interno da consola que começa a queimar registos de memória quando fica cheio


Yep, infelizmente acontece nas Fine Offset. Cada vez que uma transmissão coincidia com uma escrita na memória, tinha picos nos dados no PC, que presumo que correspondam ao valor que estava anteriormente nesse bloco de memória.


----------



## Kraliv (11 Jan 2019 às 16:48)

wheel18 disse:


> Pelo que vejo *não é fácil piratear a Davis para ligar através do Rpi*... Alguém com experiência no assunto?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk



Não sei se a info abaixo ainda é válida, mas, afinal não é fácil mas parece ser possível!

" _This document describes a weather observation system for the Raspberry Pi, utilizing the Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus/Vantage Pro2/Vantage Vue weather station as observation platform. 
The weather station is connected directly to the Raspberry Pi *without* using a Davis Instruments data logger"_

http://www.annoyingdesigns.com/wx/WOSPi.pdf

mais aqui: http://www.annoyingdesigns.com/wospi/


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jan 2019 às 21:43)

É perfeitamente possível utilizar a Davis com outros loggers. Há clones que funcionam 100% igual também, bastou reprogramar um chip.  

http://belfryboyweatherbits.blogspot.com/p/the-belfryboy-clone-usb-logger.html


----------



## XtraNO (14 Jan 2019 às 10:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> É perfeitamente possível utilizar a Davis com outros loggers. Há clones que funcionam 100% igual também, bastou reprogramar um chip.
> 
> http://belfryboyweatherbits.blogspot.com/p/the-belfryboy-clone-usb-logger.html



Tenho um logger desses e funciona a 99%,  dá um erro de comunicação com a consola várias vezes por dia quando uso o Cumulus. Mas a diferença de preços compensa bem.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2019 às 12:09)

XtraNO disse:


> Tenho um logger desses e funciona a 99%,  dá um erro de comunicação com a consola várias vezes por dia quando uso o Cumulus. Mas a diferença de preços compensa bem.


Houve umas mudanças quaisquer o ano passado devido a uns freezes com o Windows 7 em especial, se o teu for mais antigo talvez seja disso. O meu ainda não chegou, mas vou usar o Weather Display e não o Cumulus.


----------



## www (13 Mar 2019 às 12:26)

Olá.

Onde posso comprar uma estação meteorológica Watson W8681 Solar?

Procurei na internet mas não encontro para venda.

Pode ser loja Nacional ou Internacional.

Obrigado


----------



## www (21 Mar 2019 às 10:53)

Tento mais uma vez...
Alguém sabe onde posso comprar uma estação meteorológica Watson W8681 Solar?

Obrigado.


----------



## wheel18 (18 Jul 2019 às 09:37)

Boas Pessoal,

Alguém tem experiência com a "nova" Fine offset ws-2902a? Qual o melhor site europeu para comprar, no momento?

Muito obrigado.


----------



## lserpa (11 Set 2019 às 13:22)

Olá pessoal. 
Estou a pensar adquirir um raspberry 4 para poupar o meu pc. Estava a pensar adaptá-lo à minha estação pce. A dúvida é a seguinte, que software utilizar e como o instalar um software para a transmissão de dados da estação?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MDAA (12 Set 2019 às 06:29)

Boas!
Penso que este é o fórum adequado para o fazer... Estou a pensar comprar uma estação meteorológica em segunda mão, da Davis. Alguém que tenha de se "desfazer" da sua Davis, seja ela Vantage Pro2 ou Vantage Due?
É minha vontade ter uma estação em boas condições dessa marca, pois sai muito caro ter uma nova.
Obrigado!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (21 Set 2019 às 10:56)

Bom dia, estou a pensar em requisitar esta estação https://www.bresser.de/en/Weather-T...ER-Professional-WIFI-Weather-Centre-6in1.html, visto que a minha lacrosse está a dar as ultimas, o que acham?


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Set 2019 às 12:53)

Parece fixe. É a réplica da Davis Vue


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Out 2019 às 21:54)

Onde vendem apenas o pluviômetro para a VP2? O pluviômetro mesmo não o cone


----------



## Toby (18 Out 2019 às 07:40)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Onde vendem apenas o pluviômetro para a VP2? O pluviômetro mesmo não o cone



Alemanha + 9,90€ para despesas de envio
https://www.wetterladen.de/davis-7345.444-regenmesser-sensorik-fuer-vantage-pro-2-modelle?c=0

França +14€ despesas de envio
https://www.meteo-shopping.fr/Stati...ometre-Vantage-Pro2-7852804-Davis-Instruments

Mas geralmente o problema é simplesmente este (2-3€ numa loja de electrónica): 
https://www.meteo-shopping.fr/Stati...metre-Vantage-Pro-2-ILS-VP2-Davis-Instruments


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Out 2019 às 12:59)

Obrigsdo


----------



## Toby (25 Out 2019 às 08:30)

Até segunda-feira 5% de desconto nos nossos vizinhos holandeses
Incluindo Davis, MeteoBridge,...

https://www.weerstationkopen.nl/

*HERFSTACTIE*: GEBRUIK DE COUPONCODE *X4M5FT* VOOR *EXTRA KORTING!* VERZENDING MAANDAG 28 OKTOBER


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Nov 2019 às 00:18)

Compro estações Davis pro Vantage 2 ou Vue em segunda mão mesmo que tenham alguns sensores avariados


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (28 Nov 2019 às 22:25)

Boa noite, 
Gostaria de ter uma estação metro a disponibilizar on-line os dados. 
O que me aconselham para iniciar e em conta.
Obrigado 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (4 Dez 2019 às 17:47)

joaoantoniovaz disse:


> Boa noite,
> Gostaria de ter uma estação metro a disponibilizar on-line os dados.
> O que me aconselham para iniciar e em conta.
> Obrigado
> ..



Tens para valores entre 135€ a 170€ estas estações

Froggit DP1500 Wi-Fi

Froggit WH4000SE WiFi

Froggit WH3000 SE WiFi 

Com qualquer uma delas consegues, facilmente, ter dados online no:
Ecowitt.net ; app.weathercloud.net/map ; Wunderground.com ; wow.metoffice.gov.uk

e usares ainda app´s android para acederes via smartphone!

Podes comprar diretamente em https://www.froggit.de/ , são cerca de 10€ portes, entrega por DHL.


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Dez 2019 às 00:53)

Alguém recomenda esta estação?

https://www.pce-instruments.com/eng...ather-data-logger-pce-fws-20n-det_5933330.htm


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2020 às 20:03)

Boas,

Gostaria que me esclarecessem uma dúvida, os mastros de encaixar são piores que os de medida exacta?
Exemplo: 2 Mastros de 1.5 m e um de 3 metros


----------



## Toby (3 Jan 2020 às 20:21)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Gostaria que me esclarecessem uma dúvida, os mastros de encaixar são piores que os de medida exacta?
> Exemplo: 2 Mastros de 1.5 m e um de 3 metros



Boa noite,

Não, é praticamente o mesmo, mas não com um sistema como este:   







Não é estável, tenho de encontrar um endereço em Espanha para isto (como em casa 2x 2m):   
Tem cuidado com mais de 3m/3m20 precisas de fios de gajo, ou reforços...


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2020 às 21:01)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Não, é praticamente o mesmo, mas não com um sistema como este:
> 
> ...



Nesta nova casa, estou no ultimo andar e com pouca distância do telhado, mas sem acesso a ele.
Já medi e mede 2 metros do chão da marquise  ao telhado, mas a única forma de ter algo melhor seria prender um mastro a um estendal daqueles presos à estrutura do prédio, mas o problema seria fixar.
Isto, porque teria que ficar acima do telhado dai os 3 metros, tinha pensado nessa solução, mas não sei onde arranjar os fios.
Tens dois mastros mais pequenos para fixar o maior?


----------



## Toby (3 Jan 2020 às 21:10)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Não, é praticamente o mesmo, mas não com um sistema como este:
> 
> ...



Muito boa qualidade e rígidos, têm tubos para montar 2 peças (veja minha foto)
https://mastil-boom.es/es/

Mais barato (eu também tenho), mas não é da mesma qualidade.
https://shopdelta.eu/mastros-simples-mono-peca_l7_c14.html?set_currency_id=47


----------



## Toby (3 Jan 2020 às 21:14)

remember disse:


> Nesta nova casa, estou no ultimo andar e com pouca distância do telhado, mas sem acesso a ele.
> Já medi e mede 2 metros do chão da marquise  ao telhado, mas a única forma de ter algo melhor seria prender um mastro a um estendal daqueles presos à estrutura do prédio, mas o problema seria fixar.
> Isto, porque teria que ficar acima do telhado dai os 3 metros, tinha pensado nessa solução, mas não sei onde arranjar os fios.
> Tens dois mastros mais pequenos para fixar o maior?



Desculpe, não entendo, tentando escrever mais claramente como uma criança...  soupe belga


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2020 às 23:13)

Toby disse:


> Desculpe, não entendo, tentando escrever mais claramente como uma criança...  soupe belga



A minha dúvida surge apenas no sentido se vale a pena tentar, tendo essas condicionantes.


----------



## remember (4 Jan 2020 às 14:53)

Toby disse:


> Desculpe, não entendo, tentando escrever mais claramente como uma criança...  soupe belga


Algo idêntico a isto.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2020 às 17:38)

remember disse:


> Algo idêntico a isto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu entendo, não é simples! 
Acho que a tua ideia de usar os estendal de roupas não é uma boa ideia (a saliência vai ser enorme).

A única solução para mim é um matos telescópico de fibra, mas é caro. https://www.wimo.com/en/accessories/antenna-accessories/masts
Você é um bom faz-tudo?
Você tem a solução dos tubos internos com os reforços, mas você precisa de pelo menos 3 pontos de ancoragem na parede, caso contrário: catástrofe em sursis 






 .


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jan 2020 às 17:06)

Alguém ja comprou esta nova PCE? O que acham?
O RS de origem é eficiente?
@Kraliv tu tens uma o que achas dela?
https://www.pce-instruments.com/esp...pce-fws20n-det_97435.htm?_list=kat&_listpos=1


----------



## 1337 (11 Jan 2020 às 19:24)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Alguém ja comprou esta nova PCE? O que acham?
> O RS de origem é eficiente?
> @Kraliv tu tens uma o que achas dela?
> https://www.pce-instruments.com/esp...pce-fws20n-det_97435.htm?_list=kat&_listpos=1


Essa estação dá para colocar dados no wunderground? Nas características não diz nada :/


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jan 2020 às 20:04)

1337 disse:


> Essa estação dá para colocar dados no wunderground? Nas características não diz nada :/


Dá


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jan 2020 às 20:41)

Penso que apenas a estética muda. Os sensores e a consola são tal como os da PCE FWS-20 genérica.


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jan 2020 às 21:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> Penso que apenas a estética muda. Os sensores e a consola são tal como os da PCE FWS-20 genérica.


Sim a consola é igual.  Os sensores devem ter diferenças.  Precisava era saber se o RS é bom como o da Davis Vue


----------



## Kraliv (11 Jan 2020 às 22:38)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Alguém ja comprou esta nova PCE? O que acham?
> O RS de origem é eficiente?
> @Kraliv tu tens uma o que achas dela?
> ...



Eu não tenho estação PCE!! 

A minha é uma Froggit WH4000SE (igual a Ecowitt WH3200SE)
https://www.froggit.de/?cat=c38_WiFi-Weatherstation-wifi-weatherstation.html
http://www.ecowitt.com/weather_station/

Sobre o RS não posso adiantar nada uma vez que a estação não "apanhou" ainda temperaturas de verão!!


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jan 2020 às 22:51)

Kraliv disse:


> Eu não tenho estação PCE!!
> 
> A minha é uma Froggit WH4000SE (igual a Ecowitt WH3200SE)
> https://www.froggit.de/?cat=c38_WiFi-Weatherstation-wifi-weatherstation.html
> ...


Ah ok. Mas no inverno dá para notar se o RS funciona bem ou nao


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2020 às 13:13)

Boas. 
Eu e o Crizor fizemos uma experiência no último verão, colocámos a minha Davis Vue no Jardim com a dele mesmo ao lado, e comportou-se muito bem. Agora depois de montada apresenta dados muito bons. 
@crizor se quiseres acrescentar algo. 
Cumprimentos. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Jan 2020 às 15:14)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Eu e o Crizor fizemos uma experiência no último verão, colocámos a minha Davis Vue no Jardim com a dele mesmo ao lado, e comportou-se muito bem. Agora depois de montada apresenta dados muito bons.
> @crizor se quiseres acrescentar algo.
> Cumprimentos.
> ...


Ao lado de qual?
De uma PCE-FWS20N?


----------



## André_Cardoso (21 Jan 2020 às 17:14)

Vendo sensor UV OREGON UVN 800. 
25€ + portes
esta em bom estado, a cor amarelada é natural de estar ao tempo. o plástico esta em bom estado.


----------



## Toby (30 Jan 2020 às 05:58)

Bom dia,

Uma estação meteorológica que está cada vez mais sendo implementada na rede Infoclimat não-certificada: Froggit WH6000.
É uma cópia de um Davis Vantage Vue.
Mas com a adição de um sensor UV e WIFI (Wunderground). Por isso, sem custos adicionais.
Se você comparar as características e preço, é um excelente compromisso com um console (para observar o vento é melhor do que: Estação  internet  de volta ao PC com Netatmo). 
Froggit WH6000 : 280€
Davis Vue: 399€ + datalogger
Netatmo: 280€ 

Sem hesitação, se você quiser ter medidas consistentes. 

https://www.froggit.de/product_info...onelle-wi-fi-internet-funk-wetterstation.html

Recondicionado a 200 euros:
https://www.froggit.de/product_info...internet-radio-weather-station--b-goods-.html

Manuel: https://www.froggit.de/media/products/WH6000_Manual(EN).pdf


----------



## Kraliv (30 Jan 2020 às 11:29)

A Froggit WH4000SE (Ecowitt WH2320E) ou a Froggit WH3000SE (Ecowitt WH2910C) fazem mais por metade do preço, +- 150€.


EDIT:  Relembrar que o modelo Froggit WH6000 (Ambient Weather WS-8478 ; Bresser 6in1) NÃO é fabricado pela Fine Offset, não tendo por isso o mesmo tipo de software/firmware usados nas Froggit; Ecowwit ou até Misol que são fabricadas pelo grupo Fine Offset Electronics !

A WH6000 é muito limitada em termos de envio de dados (creio que apenas permite o WU)

As outras permitem facilmente enviar para o WUnderground, WeatherCloud, WoW Metoffice, Ecowitt Map e até Meteoclimatic!


----------



## Toby (30 Jan 2020 às 12:02)

Kraliv disse:


> A Froggit WH4000SE (Ecowitt WH2320E) ou a Froggit WH3000SE (Ecowitt WH2910C) fazem o mesmo por metade do preço, +- 150€.



Bom dia,

Veja as especificações nos manuais, a precisão é muito melhor.

https://www.froggit.de/media/products/WH4000SE_English(07-2019).pdf

Na faixa de preço, ambas são boas escolhas.
Todos farão a sua escolha de acordo com a precisão desejada e o seu orçamento.


----------



## Kraliv (30 Jan 2020 às 12:24)

Toby disse:


> ...
> Todos farão a sua escolha de acordo com a precisão desejada e o seu orçamento.



Claro que sim, para mim e com orçamento de +- 250€ a melhor escolha seria *Froggit HP1000SE (Ecowitt HP2551)*
https://www.froggit.de/product_info.php?info=p436_hp1000se-pro-wi-fi-internet-funkwetterstation.html


----------



## bisnaga33 (1 Mai 2020 às 10:03)

bom dia
 gostava de saber se ambas seria boas escolhas( froggit wh4000se ou wh3000se) estou na duvida entre estas duas só mais uma questão ambas já não trazem cabos ou seja funcionam por wifi visto que a estacão será para colocar na minha casa na terra.


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Mai 2020 às 15:05)

Descobri agora que as novas pces 20n já nao levam pilhas recarregáveis


----------



## snowgrill (9 Mai 2020 às 18:07)

Boa tarde, moro na zona de tomar e gostaria de adquirir uma estação meteorologica para colocação no exterior e gostaria de saber o que me podem aconselhar. Interessava-me poder aceder aos dados via smartphone. Por volta dos 100€ acham que conseguia arranjar alguma coisa decente com sensores de pluviosidade, velocidade do vento e humidade (pelo menos)? Obrigado


----------



## Fpinto (13 Mai 2020 às 19:22)

Boa tarde. Comprei à cerca de um mês a Froggit WH3000 SE WiFi por 145 €, mas acho que agora está mais cara....


----------



## Thomar (13 Mai 2020 às 21:35)

Fpinto disse:


> Boa tarde. Comprei à cerca de um mês a Froggit WH3000 SE WiFi por* 145 €,* mas acho que agora está mais cara....


Fiz uma busca no google e essa estação está em média a rondar os *189€*, bela compra que fizeste!


----------



## Kraliv (14 Mai 2020 às 10:26)

snowgrill disse:


> Boa tarde, moro na zona de tomar e gostaria de adquirir uma estação meteorologica para colocação no exterior e gostaria de saber o que me podem aconselhar. Interessava-me poder aceder aos dados via smartphone. Por volta dos 100€ acham que conseguia arranjar alguma coisa decente com sensores de pluviosidade, velocidade do vento e humidade (pelo menos)? Obrigado



Terá que "esticar" o plafond  um pouco mais.

Arranjas por 139,99€ a *Frogitt* *WH4000SE WIFI *pedindo diretamente no site da marca. 
Aqui: https://www.froggit.de/

Se preferires igual ao modelo WH3000SE tens na Amazon a *Sainlogic WS3500 *por 159,99€ (envio grátis)


----------



## bisnaga33 (28 Mai 2020 às 16:18)

Boa tarde
Qual destas 2 estacões aconselham froggit wh4000se ou wh3000se estou indeciso entre estas duas


----------



## Kraliv (28 Mai 2020 às 16:39)

Não sei se vais comprar diretamente no site da Froggit .. mas a meu ver a WH3000SE (185€ + portes) está demasiado cara!


----------



## bisnaga33 (28 Mai 2020 às 17:06)

Kraliv disse:


> Não sei se vais comprar diretamente no site da Froggit .. mas a meu ver a WH3000SE (185€ + portes) está demasiado cara!


Boa tarde 
Era a minha intenção mandar vir directamente do site da froggit aproveitar que como vem da Alemanha não pagar taxas alfandegarias.
Também achei demasiado cara estou indeciso


----------



## 1337 (28 Mai 2020 às 18:22)

Ninguém fala das PCE por algum motivo? Eu tenho a minha á pouco tempo e é muito boa. Barata e certinha e chegou em 2 dias


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Mai 2020 às 19:07)

As PCE são belíssimas.  Tenho 4 PCEs FWS 20 uma delas já ha 9 anos. 
Depois tenho 3 novas PCEs FWS 20N e tmb sao excelentes


----------



## alexandre.carvalho (6 Jun 2020 às 12:11)

1337 disse:


> Ninguém fala das PCE por algum motivo? Eu tenho a minha á pouco tempo e é muito boa. Barata e certinha e chegou em 2 dias



bom dia,
alguma objecção à utilização desta estação em ambiente fluvial?

obrigado
cumps
alexandre


----------



## lserpa (6 Jun 2020 às 15:08)

alexandre.carvalho disse:


> bom dia,
> alguma objecção à utilização desta estação em ambiente fluvial?
> 
> obrigado
> ...



Olá, tenho uma PCE e com um sensor de reserva. A estação é muito fiável e resiste às  diversas condições atmosféricas, excepto, claro, tempo severo, nomeadamente, chuva forte prolongada e humidade a 100%.

Visto que a minha está instalada no meio do Atlântico, já aguentou a passagem de 1 furacão Cat1 max, ou cat2 min. dependendo do ponto de vista. Tirando o pequeno problema do tempo severo (perde o sinal Wi-Fi com a consola e é corrigido com o reiniciar da consola), até acho que é muito fiável. 

Preço/qualidade 5/5 

Seguramente que em ambiente fluvial, terá um bom desempenho. Quanto ao tempo severo, o clima continental será muito menos agressivo para os componentes electrónicos da estação. 

Fazer manutenção periódica da estação também ajudará na sua longevidade. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo P (27 Jul 2020 às 15:47)

Boa tarde a todos!
Sou Agricultor, no concelho de Moura, mais propriamente no Sobral da Adiça. Para quem não conhece é um dos locais mais quentes de Portugal;
Já há uns anos venho visitando o fórum sem participar ( geralmente nos eventos extremos dou um saltito ao seguimento sul) 
Há muito tempo venho pensando em colocar uma estação na minha propriedade, mas como não tenho electricidade e a internet também era péssima, nunca passou de uma ideia.
Este ano expandimos o regadio, fizemos a automação e tentámos instalar o comando remoto e...conseguimos. algum operador melhorou a cobertura e já temos sinal.
Assim a ideia era experimentar colocar uma estação de entrada de gama e tentar seguir a partir daí.
A ideia era conseguir entender padrões do tempo e tentar acertar com sementeiras, saber as percentagens de humidade para gerir os caudais de rega, gerir os parques de pastoreio de acordo com a temperatura ( que afecta de sobremaneira a fotossintese das plantas e consequentemente o desenvolvimento das plantas), etc
Já tenho a propriedade monitorizada por satélite em muitos indicadores especificos para a agricultura, mas ventos, etc nada..

Agora o problema  
Pouco ou nada percebo de estações ( e do resto também verdade  se diga);

Pretendo colocar a estação ligada a uma bateria ( não tenho electricidade da rede) e colocá-la a enviar dados pela internet para uma app ( isto é possivel?) - mais ou menos como com a rega que controlo através de uma app;

Do que li de estações aqui no fórum, a Davis vantage pro 2 seria mais ou menos o que eu queria, mas para começar, preferia ter uma PCE FWS 20 N bem instalada, e com uma boa alimentação eléctrica e uma boa antena de internet.

Que modelo de modem é usual acoplar às estações? qual a app mais usada?

A ideia era colocar num poste a um mínimo de 2 metros do telhado de uma casa. estava a pensar em qualquer coisa bem robusto, tipo tubo de 60 a 80 mm galvanizado, com paredes de 2 ou algo similar - também tem que servir para colocar câmeras de videovigilância 

Junto uma foto da casa e do local onde estou a pensar fazer a instalação

E agora... agradeço as vossas respostas  Obrigado!


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Nov 2020 às 11:01)

Vivas!
Infelizmente a minha davis VP2 com 10 anos morreu... foi morrendo. 

Não tenho dinheiro para comprar outra igual. Ninguém faz reparações...
precisava urgentemente de conselhos...
o ideal era poder separar o anemómetro do pluviometro/termometro.
Vi uma acurite com detetor de trovoada mas não vendem para a europa 

Há alguma pce com detetor de trovoada?

a Bresser é uma marca que conheço de outras guerras e da qual tenho boa impressão... alguém tem/conhece?
as lacrosses deixaram má impressão.

budget até 180 paus.... tem de guardar os dados que eu não deixo o PC sempre ligado.

obrigado a alguma alma caridosa que me guie... estou a perder dados!!!!

Carlos


----------



## Toby (6 Nov 2020 às 12:13)

c.bernardino disse:


> Vivas!
> Infelizmente a minha davis VP2 com 10 anos morreu... foi morrendo.
> 
> Não tenho dinheiro para comprar outra igual. Ninguém faz reparações...
> ...



Bom dia,

VP2 são 80% reparáveis! São os revendedores que não querem ou não sabem!
Quais são os seus problemas?
A minha também tem quase 10 anos


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Nov 2020 às 13:58)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> VP2 são 80% reparáveis! São os revendedores que não querem ou não sabem!
> Quais são os seus problemas?
> A minha também tem quase 10 anos



sim... e eu até pagaria se ficasse em condições.  
Começou por deixar de marcar a pressão, depois a humidade exterior dava valores irreais, o vento deixou de comunicar (mas  isso deve ser só mudar o cabo). Recentemente engasgou-se a  mandar dados para o pc e a consola agora não recebe nada do exterior. 
Adoro esta estação mas eu não tenho jeito nenhum para ferros de soldar.... 

abraço forte
Carlos


----------



## Toby (6 Nov 2020 às 15:12)

c.bernardino disse:


> sim... e eu até pagaria se ficasse em condições.
> Começou por deixar de marcar a pressão, depois a humidade exterior dava valores irreais, o vento deixou de comunicar (mas  isso deve ser só mudar o cabo). Recentemente engasgou-se a  mandar dados para o pc e a consola agora não recebe nada do exterior.
> Adoro esta estação mas eu não tenho jeito nenhum para ferros de soldar....
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,

Antes de o atirar para o lixo, pode enviá-lo para mim.
Tenho algumas peças para testar e trocar para isolar o problema ou problemas.
Para expedição (ver se os CTT são mais baratos) :


https://gls-group.eu/PT/pt/home




https://gls-group.eu/PT/pt/home

Depende de si, arrisca-se a perder os custos de envio.
Basta ser paciente, eu faço isto entre o meu trabalho e o trabalho que a minha mulher me pede para fazer...  

Aqui estão alguns preços de peças que podem estar envolvidas:

https://www.meteo-shopping.fr/Stati...idite-pour-l-interieur-6834-Davis-Instruments
Também fiz alguns com SHT75, 60% mais baratos.

https://www.meteo-shopping.fr/Stati...il-nouvelle-version-7345952-Davis-Instruments

https://www.meteo-shopping.fr/Stati...-pour-console-VP2-MS5534-CM-Davis-Instruments

https://www.meteo-shopping.fr/Station-meteo/Condensateur-10F-pour-ISS-CONDO10F-Davis-Instruments

etc....


----------



## efcm (7 Nov 2020 às 03:18)

Ricardo P disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> Sou Agricultor, no concelho de Moura, mais propriamente no Sobral da Adiça. Para quem não conhece é um dos locais mais quentes de Portugal;
> Já há uns anos venho visitando o fórum sem participar ( geralmente nos eventos extremos dou um saltito ao seguimento sul)
> Há muito tempo venho pensando em colocar uma estação na minha propriedade, mas como não tenho electricidade e a internet também era péssima, nunca passou de uma ideia.
> ...


Gostava muito de poder ajudar mas não percebo do assunto 

Talvez o Toby ou o meteoalentejo que tem várias estações instaladas te possam dar aqui uma ajuda.

Em relação a teres o sistema a bateria, se juntares um painel solar deixas de te preocupar em ir carregando a bateria.


----------



## Toby (25 Nov 2020 às 17:51)

Boa tarde,

WeatherLink está quebrado há 3 horas, por isso não vale a pena partir as nossas cabeças por cima das configurações.


----------



## ZéCa (14 Dez 2020 às 22:05)

Olá boa noite a todos!
Gostaria de saber onde posso comprar uma estação meteorológica entre 25 e 40 euros com sensor exterior sem fio. Tenho andado à procura, mas neste momento está complicado encontrar uma loja que venda este tipo de produtos. Já fui ao Lidl, ao Aki, Worten, Rádio Popular, Fnac e nada.
Agradecia ajuda.
Obrigado!


----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2020 às 14:20)

ZéCa disse:


> Olá boa noite a todos!
> Gostaria de saber onde posso comprar uma estação meteorológica entre 25 e 40 euros com sensor exterior sem fio. Tenho andado à procura, mas neste momento está complicado encontrar uma loja que venda este tipo de produtos. Já fui ao Lidl, ao Aki, Worten, Rádio Popular, Fnac e nada.
> Agradecia ajuda.
> Obrigado!



https://www.leroymerlin.pt/Produtos...MImuWboZXQ7QIVCxoGAB2mCggEEAQYBiABEgL0OvD_BwE
https://www.lineal.es/estaciones-metereologicas/
https://www.purline.es/ws01n-estacion-meteorologica-ws01n-ean-8436545095973.htm


----------



## ZéCa (19 Dez 2020 às 19:34)

Olá boa noite!
Onde posso comprar estação meteo com sensor resistente à água?
Obrigado!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Jan 2021 às 14:44)

Até 100€ existe alguma recomendação que me possam dar? Se tivesse alguma ligação ao PC seria ainda melhor.


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2021 às 15:14)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Até 100€ existe alguma recomendação que me possam dar? Se tivesse alguma ligação ao PC seria ainda melhor.



Boa tarde,

É um pouco acima do seu orçamento (129€), mas esta é uma boa escolha completa com ligação USB. 
https://www.froggit.de/product_info...solar-touchscreen-usb--neuer-aussenmast-.html
https://meteojerezcaballeros.es/producto/froggit-wh1080/







 Descrição:

A nova e elegante unidade exterior "Tudo em Um" promete uma ligação sem fios mais constante. Finalmente! Acabaram-se as cablagens incómodas! A nova unidade exterior é alimentada por baterias padrão, porque a unidade exterior "Tudo em Um" tem um módulo solar mais forte, que agora assume o fornecimento de energia quando há luz solar suficiente, conservando assim as baterias. Isto permite uma duração de bateria significativamente mais longa.
Além disso, o ecrã táctil foi melhorado! Com o ecrã táctil recentemente desenvolvido, os dados meteorológicos podem ser facilmente recuperados directamente do visor com um simples toque. Com a interface USB e o cabo de ligação USB fornecido, os dados meteorológicos podem ser transferidos directamente para um PC ou portátil.
O software de análise permite então observar e comparar eventos meteorológicos durante um período de tempo mais longo utilizando gráficos e gráficos.

Medição

  Temperatura interior e exterior (Celsius ou Fahrenheit)
  Medição de humidade para interior e exterior (absoluta ou relativa)
  Medição da pressão de ar em Hg ou hPa
  Medição da precipitação em mm ou polegadas (durante 1h, 24h, 1 semana, 1 mês)
  Velocidade do vento em mph, km/h, m/s, nós ou Beaufort
  Resfriamento pelo vento (temperatura do feltro)
  Ponto de orvalho
  Previsão do tempo e indicação de tendências meteorológicas
  Previsão do tempo
  Aviso de tempestade

Características especiais:

  unidade base do ecrã táctil melhorada
  Luz de fundo LED
  unidade exterior "Tudo em Um" completamente nova e elegante desenvolvida (sem mais cabos incómodos)
  Unidade solar recém-desenvolvida - painel solar mais forte. Assim, longa durabilidade das baterias
  Rádio-relógio
  Software claro de análise para PC
  Funções de alarme programáveis para diferentes condições meteorológicas
  Armazenamento de valores mínimos e máximos dos dados meteorológicos recebidos
  Visualização de 12 ou 24 horas
  Calendário Definição de fuso horário
  A unidade de visualização pode ser utilizada como módulo de parede ou de suporte
  sincronização permanente dos dados meteorológicos e do sinal de rádio-relógio
  maior alcance do rádio graças a 868Mhz

Alimentação eléctrica:

  Unidade de visualização: 3 x pilhas alcalinas AA 1.5V LR6 (não incluídas)
  Unidade exterior: 2 pilhas alcalinas AA 1.5V LR6 (não incluídas)

Âmbito da entrega:

  1 x unidade de visualização
  1 x unidade exterior "Tudo em um".
  1 x cabo de ligação USB
  1 x Manual do utilizador Alemão/Inglês


Traduzido com a versão gratuita do tradutor - www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (17 Jan 2021 às 19:40)

Boa tarde a todos.

Tenho uma Davis Vantage Pro 2. Para upload dos dados para o WU uso o programa Cumulus 1.9.4. (para além do weather Link da Davis).

Gostaria de ter um software mais recente. Já tentei instalar a versão mais recente do Cumulus (CumulusMXDist3100\CumulusMX), mas por alguma razão não consigo ou o sistema não aceita, pois abre uma janela do tipo MsDOS.

Tenho visto que algumas pessoas usam a WeeWX que pelo que vejo em imagens e vídeos é muito mais apelativa visualmente. Já fui à pagina deles, mas não sei como instalar, pois em download's, existe apenas um ficheiro, mas que depois de fazer download, o mesmo não é executável.

Uso o Win10. Gostaria que ajudassem a instalar o WeeWX ou se me sugerem outro software compatível com a Davis e que seja mais aprazível, seja a cumulos MX, a WeeWX ou outra.

Obrigado pela vossa atenção.


----------



## Toby (17 Jan 2021 às 20:03)

Manditu disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Tenho uma Davis Vantage Pro 2. Para upload dos dados para o WU uso o programa Cumulus 1.9.4. (para além do weather Link da Davis).
> 
> ...



Boa noite Raimondo (?)

Em que plataforma está a experimentar WEEWX?
WEEWX é LUNIX orientado com um RPI, por exemplo.
Com Win 10, não funciona.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2021 às 20:13)

O CumulusMX corre mesmo apenas numa janela de comando. Para aceder às definições é pelo browser, por exemplo localhost:8998 na barra de endereço do browser. Isto é porque esta nova versão está otimizada para uso em qualquer tipo de dispositivo, mesmo pequenos dispositivos como o RaspberryPi. Uso o CumulusMX e tem sido totalmente estável com uma Davis Vantage Vue e um portátil velho com o Lubuntu.  

Como usa o Windows 10, tem de deixar essa janela de MSDOS aberta no segundo plano, e aceder via browser como expliquei anteriormente. Vai aparecer uma página com todos os dados e acesso às definições.


----------



## eratempo (17 Jan 2021 às 20:39)

Boa noite.
Existem estações mateológicas que façam previsão do tempo?
Obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## remember (17 Jan 2021 às 23:32)

eratempo disse:


> Boa noite.
> Existem estações mateológicas que façam previsão do tempo?
> Obrigado pela ajuda


Boas,

Normalmente quando tem pressão atmosférica fazem essa função! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (18 Jan 2021 às 07:31)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite Raimondo (?)
> 
> Em que plataforma está a experimentar WEEWX?
> WEEWX é LUNIX orientado com um RPI, por exemplo.
> Com Win 10, não funciona.




Bom dia,

WEEWX com win10, não parece ser simples.

https://forum.meteoclimatic.net/index.php?topic=2407.0
https://github.com/weewx/weewx/wiki


----------



## eratempo (18 Jan 2021 às 23:07)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Normalmente quando tem pressão atmosférica fazem essa função!
> 
> ...


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2021 às 14:00)

Boas,

Até as do Aldi, desde que tivessem pressão atmosférica e visor para tal, davam previsão a 24h.

Com esse orçamento qualquer uma delas fazem isso... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## eratempo (20 Jan 2021 às 14:11)

Obrigado, remember.
Vou arriscar numa compra. Vamos ver se tenho sorte.


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2021 às 20:28)

eratempo disse:


> Obrigado, remember.
> Vou arriscar numa compra. Vamos ver se tenho sorte.


Se quiseres partilhar o que queres comprar estás à vontade. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Rafael (25 Jan 2021 às 17:45)

Boa tarde a todos,

Alguém conhece este equipamento?

https://www.velleman.eu/products/view?id=455402&country=us&lang=pt

Vale a pena comprar ?

Obrigado.


----------



## VazCosta (25 Jan 2021 às 18:23)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Alguém conhece este equipamento?
> 
> ...



Sim, é uma Froggit, podes ver aqui abaixo no link:
https://www.froggit.de/
Eu tenho duas WS300SE(uma delas está na foto do meu avatar), paguei  à volta de 120 € cada, não são propriamente umas Davis apesar do design ser muito parecido, mas a relação qualidade/preço, parece-me até agora excelente.
Apesar de só as ter desde Novembro ainda não encontrei defeitos.
Tenho também, tido o cuidado de comparar os valores com as estações mais perto e os valores são similares.
Se tiveres mais dúvidas é só dizer.


----------



## VazCosta (25 Jan 2021 às 18:25)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Alguém conhece este equipamento?
> 
> ...



Sim, é uma Froggit, podes ver aqui abaixo no link:
https://www.froggit.de/
Eu tenho duas WS300SE(uma delas está na foto do meu avatar), paguei  à volta de 120 € cada, não são propriamente umas Davis apesar do design ser muito parecido, mas a relação qualidade/preço, parece-me até agora excelente, apesar de só as ter desde Novembro ainda não encontrei defeitos.
Tenho  tido o cuidado de comparar os valores com as estações mais perto e os valores são similares.
Se tiveres mais dúvidas é só dizer.


----------



## Toby (25 Jan 2021 às 18:37)

WC224: 176€
Mais barato, novo modelo com software. 130€ + 10€ (Enviar)

https://www.froggit.de/product_info...owitt--pc-anbindung--auswertungssoftware.html

PS: @VazCosta Velleman, Froggit compra lá: https://www.ecowitt.com/shop/homePage


----------



## Luis Rafael (26 Jan 2021 às 12:38)

Obrigado ao @Toby e ao @VazCosta  pelas rápidas e sábias respostas.

Acabei de comprar uma WH4000SE WIFI Internet Radio weather station Ecowitt-Server. 

Se precisar de ajuda conto convosco.

Obrigado.


----------



## XtraNO (26 Jan 2021 às 22:06)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Obrigado ao @Toby e ao @VazCosta  pelas rápidas e sábias respostas.
> 
> Acabei de comprar uma WH4000SE WIFI Internet Radio weather station Ecowitt-Server.
> 
> ...



Boas...
Podias dar-nos um pouco de feedback relativamente ao brinquedo quando ele chegar?
Abraço


----------



## Luis Rafael (26 Jan 2021 às 23:14)

Boa noite, 

Fiz hoje o pagamento no site froggit.de, espero receber até esta sexta-feira (4 dias). Se calhar estou a ser optimista, vamos ver.

assim que tiver o brinquedo dou feedback.

Um abraço.


----------



## Luis Rafael (2 Fev 2021 às 22:08)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Fiz hoje o pagamento no site froggit.de, espero receber até esta sexta-feira (4 dias). Se calhar estou a ser optimista, vamos ver.
> 
> ...



Boa noite,

conforme prometido aqui vai um pequeno feedback *WH4000SE WiFI*.

Comprei online em froggit.de na terça feira e recebi 8 dias depois.

*Instalação* - considero fácil de instalar. Montagem em cima do telhado no mastro.
*
Orientação* - Aqui tive mais dificuldade, o GPS garmin não resolve, bússola do telemóvel também não resolve, bússola tradicional também não, todos deram valores inconsistentes.
*
Sugestão* - Não existe uma linha recta no equipamento para auxiliar na afinação com precisão a rosa do vento.
Existe uma bolha de nível por cima, penso que seria útil haver uma por baixo, dava jeito.
*
Display* - De facto, e em linha com os comentários que li pela net fora o Display não prima pela definição. Primeiro estranha-se e depois entranha-se.
*
Precisão* - Muito boa em relação às estações que estão à minha volta.
*
Conectividade* - Não tive grandes problemas com a ligação à rede wifi, a ideia é como emparelhar uma tomada inteligente ou outro tipo de dispositivo Internet of thing (IOT).
*
Conselho* - Ler o manual, dá jeito 

Deixo o link da minha estação.

Baixa da Banheira https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IBAIXA2

Nota: A pressão relativa foi ajustada em relação à altitude.

Saudações meteorológicas.


----------



## efcm (2 Fev 2021 às 22:32)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> conforme prometido aqui vai um pequeno feedback *WH4000SE WiFI*.
> 
> ...


As fotos é que não vieram...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2021 às 22:34)

Boa noite.

Para quem anda à procura de um radiation Shield prático recomendo este:
https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005001372778765.html?spm=a2g03.12057483.0.0.762f63c81fmYxn
Está no Aliexpress e, tanto quanto aparenta, igual aos que estão ao serviço das EMA do IPMA. Também o suporte, vendido à parte, é em tudo idêntico.
É uma solução interessante, principalmente o de 12 camadas para sensores mais altos. Só não são adequados aos sensores mais largos.

Quanto a estações da *Oregon Scientific*, estou bastante triste por esta marca deixar cair os seus clientes num limbo.
Acabou a fabricação e disponibilização de sensores para substituir os que vão avariando.
*Alguém sabe de alguma loja onde ainda se encontre os mesmos?*

Muitas das soluções que vão apresentando tem um problema: os sensores numa solução "tudo-em-um" não me conseguem convencer.
A localização do radiation Shield e termo-higrómetro debaixo do pluviómetro causa-me muita confusão: a drenagem faz-se para cima do sensor?
E a medição da temperatura e humidade é feita na maior parte das vezes a vários metros de altura?

As da Davis são, claro!, uma boa solução, mas não as "tudo-em-um", apontando então para as mais caras, a levar o custo para perto dos 1000€. Um bocado para a nossa realidade carteirística. 

Mas é bom ir vendo soluções, as quais espero bem mais duradouras do que as da Oregon...


----------



## fernandinand (8 Fev 2021 às 23:13)

Boa noite,

Uma pergunta ao pessoal que tem estações tipo a que falaram agora aqui da froggit.
Eu tenho uma muito parecida, _Waldbeck Kopernikus_ de transmissão rádio e notei no temporal passado de final de Janeiro que não consegue captar bem as rajadas mais fortes. Aqui na minha zona tive claramente rajadas acima dos 15m/s, mas mesmo com correcção a estação ficou-se por esses valores.
É coisa comum nas vossas estações ou provavelmente defeito da minha?

Obrigado


----------



## Luis Rafael (9 Fev 2021 às 08:55)

fernandinand disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Uma pergunta ao pessoal que tem estações tipo a que falaram agora aqui da froggit.
> Eu tenho uma muito parecida, _Waldbeck Kopernikus_ de transmissão rádio e notei no temporal passado de final de Janeiro que não consegue captar bem as rajadas mais fortes. Aqui na minha zona tive claramente rajadas acima dos 15m/s, mas mesmo com correcção a estação ficou-se por esses valores.
> ...



Bom dia,

Final de Janeiro não será a melhor altura para mim porque não tinha a estação montada, hoje tenho rajadas de 31,3km. 

Um abraço.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Fev 2021 às 14:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> ...
> 
> Muitas das soluções que vão apresentando tem um problema: os sensores numa solução "tudo-em-um" não me conseguem convencer.
> A localização do radiation Shield e termo-higrómetro debaixo do pluviómetro causa-me muita confusão: a drenagem faz-se para cima do sensor?
> ...



As soluções que o pessoal acaba por procurar são as mais acessíveis, sempre assim foi com a maioria dos users 

Atualmente, quanto a mim, acho as ofertas e relação preço/qualidade, bem melhor que nos longínquos anos de 2006 / 2007 / 08/ 09 etc ..etc
(_por exemplo, a Oregon sempre deixou a desejar na qualidade/suporte_)

Dá uma vista nas,
Ecowitt:
- GW1003 Wi-Fi Weather Station
- GW1002 Wi-Fi
- HP3501 TFT Wi-Fi
- HP2553 - TFT Large Display Wi-Fi

Froggit:
- DP1500 Wi-Fi
- HP1000SE PRO ULTRASONIC Wi-Fi
- HP1000SE PRO Single Sensor Edition

São modelos de estações com sensores separados e com diversas configurações e preços entre 180€ a 300€!
Facilidade de colocação online, bla bla bla..tudo aquilo que tu sabes 

abraço


----------



## Luis Rafael (9 Fev 2021 às 16:44)

efcm disse:


> As fotos é que não vieram...



Espero que consigam ver as fotos.











Um abraço.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Fev 2021 às 20:40)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Para quem anda à procura de um radiation Shield prático recomendo este:
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005001372778765.html?spm=a2g03.12057483.0.0.762f63c81fmYxn
> ...


Esse abrigo dará para os sensores das pces mais antigas?


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2021 às 23:18)

Kraliv disse:


> As soluções que o pessoal acaba por procurar são as mais acessíveis, sempre assim foi com a maioria dos users
> Atualmente, quanto a mim, acho as ofertas e relação preço/qualidade, bem melhor que nos longínquos anos de 2006 / 2007 / 08/ 09 etc ..etc
> (_por exemplo, a Oregon sempre deixou a desejar na qualidade/suporte_)
> Dá uma vista nas,
> ...


Eu sei. Há agora muitas soluções, para todos os gostos e carteiras.

O que eu gostava de saber é se algum dos sensores é compatível com as estações base da Oregon. Isso é que era! 



RedeMeteo disse:


> Esse abrigo dará para os sensores das pces mais antigas?


Não sei como é o sensor, nem quais as medidas do sensor dessas PCE.
Tenta procurar alguns dados do sensor e dados desses Radiation Shield.


----------



## Toby (10 Fev 2021 às 05:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Eu sei. Há agora muitas soluções, para todos os gostos e carteiras.
> 
> O que eu gostava de saber é se algum dos sensores é compatível com as estações base da Oregon. Isso é que era!



Bom dia,

http://weather.oregonscientific.com/sensors/sensorchart.pdf
Existem soluções de DIY com ARDUINO


----------



## Toby (10 Fev 2021 às 05:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Para quem anda à procura de um radiation Shield prático recomendo este:
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005001372778765.html?spm=a2g03.12057483.0.0.762f63c81fmYxn
> ...



Este tipo de abrigo é inútil, terá mesmo o efeito oposto!


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2021 às 18:28)

Toby disse:


> Este tipo de abrigo é inútil, terá mesmo o efeito oposto!



Qual a razão?
Nas EMA de Luzim e de Paços de ferreira é este o Radiation Shield em uso.


----------



## Toby (11 Fev 2021 às 09:51)

Aristocrata disse:


> Qual a razão?
> Nas EMA de Luzim e de Paços de ferreira é este o Radiation Shield em uso.



Bom dia,

Este abrigo é encontrado sob várias marcas. Veja bem as fotografias: o plástico não é suficientemente opaco. A única pessoa que realmente testou este abrigo é um italiano. 
As conclusões são catastróficas: sobreaquecimento por radiação solar e arrefecimento excessivo em tempo frio sem vento. Portanto, a conclusão é bastante simples: sem estudo termodinâmico, eles apenas empilharam bandejas de má qualidade.
A estação que está a citar, estou curioso em saber como testou este abrigo com que ponto de referência.
A qualidade de um abrigo meteorológico não se limita ao sobreaquecimento ou arrefecimento, mas especialmente à sua velocidade de reacção, sabe melhor do que eu   que em Portugal temos grandes variações em t°, dependendo da cobertura das nuvens.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2021 às 11:20)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Este abrigo é encontrado sob várias marcas. Veja bem as fotografias: o plástico não é suficientemente opaco. A única pessoa que realmente testou este abrigo é um italiano.
> As conclusões são catastróficas: sobreaquecimento por radiação solar e arrefecimento excessivo em tempo frio sem vento. Portanto, a conclusão é bastante simples: sem estudo termodinâmico, eles apenas empilharam bandejas de má qualidade.
> ...


Bom dia.

Então a diferença serão mesmo os pratos em uso, que no caso do IPMA são bons, sem dúvida, porque quanto ao resto a estrutura é igual.
Então estes serão apenas uma cópia baratucha, logo "chinesa".


----------



## Toby (11 Fev 2021 às 12:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Então a diferença serão mesmo os pratos em uso, que no caso do IPMA são bons, sem dúvida, porque quanto ao resto a estrutura é igual.
> Então estes serão apenas uma cópia baratucha, logo "chinesa".



Sim, mas também a dinâmica interna.
Aqui estão dois abrigos que são muito frequentemente utilizados no mundo "amador" como ponto de referência.
O METSPEC que se encontra também em algumas redes oficiais












O BARANI, com um design bastante revolucionário
(A IRM fez um longo teste).














Estou a estudar as possibilidades de fazer uma estação de referência porque estou convencido que existe uma possibilidade sem grandes despesas de dar um salto de qualidade.


----------



## Miguel Rodrigues (25 Fev 2021 às 18:17)

Boa tarde, o meu nome é miguel e sou um total principiante nestas lides. Gostaria de comprar agora que me mudei para o litoral uma estaçao metereologica que podesse colocar na varanda que me desse temperatura, humidade, vento e precipitacao pelo menos ( com previsao de alguns dias preferencilamente) mas vejo que os preços são bastante dispares entre si. Alguem de vos me poderia ajudar indicando um produto de gama budget que ja me satisfizesse o gosto de começar a ter previsoes mais accurate para a minha localizacao? Muito obrigado desde ja a todos.


----------



## Toby (26 Fev 2021 às 05:22)

Miguel Rodrigues disse:


> Boa tarde, o meu nome é miguel e sou um total principiante nestas lides. Gostaria de comprar agora que me mudei para o litoral uma estaçao metereologica que podesse colocar na varanda que me desse temperatura, humidade, vento e precipitacao pelo menos ( com previsao de alguns dias preferencilamente) mas vejo que os preços são bastante dispares entre si. Alguem de vos me poderia ajudar indicando um produto de gama budget que ja me satisfizesse o gosto de começar a ter previsoes mais accurate para a minha localizacao? Muito obrigado desde ja a todos.



Bom dia,

É uma opinião pessoal, numa varanda (inclusive perto das paredes) as medidas da chuva e do vento parecem-me impossíveis.
Precisaria de fotografias do seu ambiente e do seu orçamento para dar uma opinião sobre um equipamento.


----------



## frederico (26 Fev 2021 às 08:22)

Estou a pensar comprar uma para deixar instalada numa terra do barrocal de Cacela, no sotavento algarvio. Vou ter de explorar bem este tópico, preciso de algo que se aguente bem sem que eu esteja presente.


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Fev 2021 às 19:05)

Não comprem esta estação neste site.
São uns aldrabões!!!
No site diz que a estação dá para ligar por USB e que tem painel solar mas é tudo mentira
https://www.electronic-star.pt/Jard...nco.html?force_sid=00f8bhnvj5rpqjaekt8aflv1m0


----------



## Toby (26 Fev 2021 às 21:03)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Não comprem esta estação neste site.
> São uns aldrabões!!!
> No site diz que a estação dá para ligar por USB e que tem painel solar mas é tudo mentira
> https://www.electronic-star.pt/Jard...nco.html?force_sid=00f8bhnvj5rpqjaekt8aflv1m0



Ideia engraçada para comprar uma estação meteorológica num site "espelho alemão" que compra na China clones onde pode encontrar estações "metéo", robots de cozinha, cadeiras de jardim, bicicletas eléctricas, mobiliário doméstico, ....! 
Em suma, o souc. Uma pequena pesquisa do n° NIF DE814529349 ... bingo!
A sério, não acha que a compra de uma estação meteorológica requer um pouco mais de seriedade? 
Ao procurar o mais barato, leva-se uma pancada na cabeça!
Desculpe, mas é como se eu decidisse substituir o meu osciloscópio comprando-o em LA REDOUTE. 
Para sua informação, este tipo de estação vem da China de um fabricante que tem duas empresas. 
Um que forneça qualquer coisa, a qualquer pessoa, apenas um critério: O PREÇO.
Se tivesse lido o manual de instruções na página do sítio, teria rapidamente compreendido de onde vem esta estação E SUAS CARACTERÍSTICAS.
A segunda que tem uma abordagem mais qualitativa, para lhe dar um exemplo, esta empresa assumiu um estudo/transformação de uma associação meteorológica amadora. 
Testes longos estão em curso em Itália, França e muito em breve em Portugal.   
Desculpe por este golpe de boca.


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Fev 2021 às 22:40)

Ja pedi o reembolso


----------



## fernandinand (26 Fev 2021 às 23:03)

Por acaso a minha é igual, comprada pela Amazon, e a descrição batia certo com o que recebi.
Só tive dúvidas na frequência de emissão (433 ou 868) mas para mim era quase irrelevante pois o meu receptor suporta quase tudo.
Até hoje estou satisfeito (qualidade/preço), apenas tive de ter a preocupação de a calibrar minimamente, se bem que já percebi que rajadas de vento >~12m/s para esta estação é para esquecer...


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Fev 2021 às 23:49)

fernandinand disse:


> Por acaso a minha é igual, comprada pela Amazon, e a descrição batia certo com o que recebi.
> Só tive dúvidas na frequência de emissão (433 ou 868) mas para mim era quase irrelevante pois o meu receptor suporta quase tudo.
> Até hoje estou satisfeito (qualidade/preço), apenas tive de ter a preocupação de a calibrar minimamente, se bem que já percebi que rajadas de vento >~12m/s para esta estação é para esquecer...


Quanto te custou?


----------



## Toby (27 Fev 2021 às 07:17)

fernandinand disse:


> Por acaso a minha é igual, comprada pela Amazon, e a descrição batia certo com o que recebi.
> Só tive dúvidas na frequência de emissão (433 ou 868) mas para mim era quase irrelevante pois o meu receptor suporta quase tudo.
> Até hoje estou satisfeito (qualidade/preço), apenas tive de ter a preocupação de a calibrar minimamente, se bem que já percebi que rajadas de vento >~12m/s para esta estação é para esquecer...



A frequência na Europa é de 868, 433 é proibida. Motivo pelo qual a Europa bloqueou o acesso à marca ACURITE perante a sua recusa em alterar a frequência.
A frequência 433 é um PERIGO porque pode interferir com os sistemas de segurança e saúde (por exemplo, pacemaker!).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2021 às 20:41)

ZéCa disse:


> Olá boa noite!
> Onde posso comprar estação meteo com sensor resistente à água?
> Obrigado!


Resistente à água ? É suposto os sensores estarem no exterior, mas dentro de um abrigo de radiação. Seja qual for a exposição deste (e convém que seja a maior possível, a todos os quadrantes) nunca terá incidência directa de água no mesmo. A humidade, por muito elevada que seja, nunca danificará o sensor. Imersão em água é que é um problema.

De qualquer forma, segue estas regras básicas, que deixei em 2008 e que continuam a aplicar-se ainda hoje:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...icoes-e-standards-de-instalacao.2660/pagina-2


----------



## fernandinand (28 Fev 2021 às 21:06)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Quanto te custou?


Julgo que 69€.



Toby disse:


> A frequência na Europa é de 868, 433 é proibida. Motivo pelo qual a Europa bloqueou o acesso à marca ACURITE perante a sua recusa em alterar a frequência.
> A frequência 433 é um PERIGO porque pode interferir com os sistemas de segurança e saúde (por exemplo, pacemaker!).


Obrigado pela info! Não fazia ideia, é sempre bom aprender algo.
No entanto fico preocupado, pq no grande bazar global chinês estão lá estações à venda a 433MHz....


----------



## Werk_AG (28 Fev 2021 às 23:10)

Toby disse:


> A frequência na Europa é de 868, 433 é proibida.



Caro Toby,

Dito dessa forma, tenho de discordar. A utilização da frequência 433Mhz não é taxativamente proibida na Europa, nem em Portugal (julgo que é até muito utilizada por radio-amadores).
Veja legislação Portuguesa (Anacom) que já inclui transposição das mais recentes directivas comunitárias.

https://www.anacom.pt/streaming/qnaf20092010_07042010.pdf?contentId=1019281&field=ATTACHED_FILE


Desconheço o caso da ACURITE, e até gostaria de saber mais sobre o assunto, pelo que se tiver algum material ou link relacionado, agradeço informação.

Cumprimentos


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Fev 2021 às 23:20)

fernandinand disse:


> Julgo que 69€.
> 
> 
> Obrigado pela info! Não fazia ideia, é sempre bom aprender algo.
> No entanto fico preocupado, pq no grande bazar global chinês estão lá estações à venda a 433MHz....


Tens o link de onde compraste a tua?


----------



## Toby (1 Mar 2021 às 06:33)

Werk_AG disse:


> Caro Toby,
> 
> Dito dessa forma, tenho de discordar. A utilização da frequência 433Mhz não é taxativamente proibida na Europa, nem em Portugal (*julgo que é até muito utilizada por radio-amadores*).
> Veja legislação Portuguesa (Anacom) que já inclui transposição das mais recentes directivas comunitárias.
> ...



Ola 

Radio-amadores = 433.500
A frequência 433 é proibida na Europa para dispositivos como estações meteorológicas.
(Não são suficientemente precisos e podem interferir com os canais reservados.






A frequência 433.550 é utilizada na Europa como a frequência de emergência e de socorro "EmCom".

Porque é que alguns fabricantes se divertiriam a fazer uma versão 915 dos USA e uma versão 868 europeia?
Não vou falar Davis (lembro-me que você é alérgico (  humour).
Tomemos o exemplo do importador europeu Froggit sob a sua marca: tudo está em 868.
https://www.weatherstations.co.uk/vp_wireless_tech.htm
Os produtos são provenientes da China e são fabricados pela Ecowitt:







Tomemos o exemplo do IOT, Sigfox e LoraWan estão em 868. Porque estão em 868? 
LoraWan também utiliza 433 com alguns operadores de telecomunicações.

O Accurite é bastante antigo, eles abriram um website sem passar pelo procedimento da CE. Os americanos não gostavam de se submeter às regras europeias e escondem-se atrás delas:
https://www.acurite.com

Depois de todos fazerem o que querem..., é como conduzir com 0,8g de álcool, atirar plástico para o lixo: todos o fazem, mas é proibido!


----------



## fernandinand (1 Mar 2021 às 08:26)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Tens o link de onde compraste a tua?


O link da minha compra já não está activo (portes grátis), mas a estação continua à venda na AMZ ao mesmo preço, mas com portes (22€).

Sou suspeito na compra, porque a finalidade era um pequeno projecto pessoal 'end to end' (recepção de dados, encoding, ingestão, visualização) e por isso tentei ver o que se arranjava do mais barato, mas com alguma fiabilidade, porque a incerteza da conclusão da totalidade do projecto era alguma...


----------



## Werk_AG (8 Mar 2021 às 06:39)

Toby disse:


> Ola
> 
> Radio-amadores = 433.500
> A frequência 433 é proibida na Europa para dispositivos como estações meteorológicas.
> ...





Caro Toby,

Estações meteorológicas, assim como comandos de garagens, etc, estão incluídas na categoria SDR (Short Distance Radio) e os 433Mhz podem ser usados sempre que a potencia não exceda os 10mW e o "duty cycle" tenha certas caracteristicas.
Mostre-me um documento oficial da Europa onde diga taxativamente que esses equipamentos não podem usar a frequência de 433Mhz.
Eu postei um link da entidade nacional que gere as frequências de radio em Portugal, e que já transpõe as normas Europeias.

Citar marcas de estações que já transitaram para 868Mhz (e outras que sempre usaram 868Mhz) não é prova.
Você começou por dizer que usar 433Mhz era proibido na Europa, mas no seu último post, já acrescenta que é proibido para estações meteorológicas. Pergunto, essas estações emitiam com menos de 10mW? Qual o duty cycle?
Possivelmente, tiveram mesmo de mudar para 868Mhz para vender na Europa, mas talvez não exclusivamente por usarem 433Mhz.

O que me incomoda um pouco, são afirmações tão taxativas, quando não acompanhadas de documentação oficial. O uso de 433Mhz desde hà muito que é proibido em equipamentos SDR, se não obedecer às regras definidas para esses equipamentos.
Por favor não pense que estou a ser advogado em causa própria, as estações WeatherDuino podem usar 433MHz (a região com maior numero de estações WeatherDuino é a Austrália, onde o 433MHz é plenamente usado até com potências superiores a 10mW), 315MHz (caso de muitas que estão em uso nos EUA) e facilmente podem usar 868MHz ou 915-928Mhz, dependendo do modulo de radio que se instala, pelo que para mim este aspecto é indiferente. No que tocas às estações WeatherDuino, muito em breve serão todas dual band, a funcionar em LoRa 868MHz Europa, e 928MHz EUA e esta mudança não é por causa de legislação Europeia ou Americana, mas sim porque o LoRA permite distancias entre os sensores e a unidade base receptora que podem chegar a alguns kilometros, essencial para estações meteorológicas usadas por exemplo em quintas agricolas.

Cumprimentos e continuação do bom trabalho que tem desenvolvido.
Werk_AG

PS: Caro Toby, não sou alérgico às Davis, muito, mas mesmo muito pelo contrário. Talvez seja mesmo a única marca de estações meteorológicas com preços que, não sendo baratos, ainda assim as pessoas podem chegar-lhe, e que são realmente estações meteorológicas.. A grande maioria do que existe no mercado, e que chamam de estações meteorológicas são meros gadgets.
Coisa em que concordo plenamente consigo é que a Davis sempre foi e continua a ser uma referência.
Se não pensasse assim, não recomendaria maioriamente o uso de sensores (anemometros, pluviometross) Davis nas estações WeatherDuino, que por acaso, e para quem queira ou precise, tambem aceita anemometros ultrasónicos que podem custar perto de 3000€, como seja o Ventus 200A.
Voltando à Davis, veja-se como demoraram a aparecer no mercado com sensores de qualidade do ar, no entanto, quando o fizeram, fizeram-no com um produto de grande qualidade, bem planeado e bem concebido. Arrazaram com os brinquedos que por aí andavam!


----------



## Toby (8 Mar 2021 às 17:37)

Werk_AG disse:


> Caro Toby,
> 
> Estações meteorológicas, assim como comandos de garagens, etc, estão incluídas na categoria SDR (Short Distance Radio) e os 433Mhz podem ser usados sempre que a potencia não exceda os 10mW e o "duty cycle" tenha certas caracteristicas.
> Mostre-me um documento oficial da Europa onde diga taxativamente que esses equipamentos não podem usar a frequência de 433Mhz.
> ...



Boa tarde,

Tem toda a razão!
Com algumas nuances, através dos italianos estou em contacto com a Ecowitt (os italianos estão na origem da modificação com SHT35). 
Pedi explicações.
Os produtos "inacabados" (electrónica não montada) em 433 regressam à Europa sem qualquer controlo, aprovação de potência, alcance, etc...
Um produto de utilizador final está sujeito à aprovação CE (a expensas do importador). 
As normas CE em 433 são demasiado restritivas o que leva (para os produtos que nos preocupam) a uma queda significativa no desempenho. 
Assim, os importadores europeus preocupados em trabalhar correctamente fazem a escolha de 868. 
As multas em 433 não "em conformidade" são elevadas. Nenhum importador sério assume o risco.
Ao discutir com eles para fazer um pouco como os italianos aqui em Portugal, ele tomou como exemplo o transmissor t°: as versões 433 e 868 têm desempenhos quase idênticos, se ele tiver de tornar o 433 "euro compatível", perde +/- 25% de desempenho.
Os italianos escolheram o 868, mas como ele me diz, "Querem o 433, não se preocupem, mas num contexto comunitário a segurança é de 868".
Agora ele está a dizer a verdade? 
Há claramente um pouco de hipocrisia, produto acabado ou não, importador europeu ou compra fora da Europa.

Quanto ao Davis, foi humor (lembro-me da troca entre nós no vosso fórum)
Acabei de receber o AQI Davis (estou curioso em conhecer o seu sensor) e compará-lo com os meus outros dois... Ainda tenho de completar a minha colecção com o português.


----------



## Werk_AG (9 Mar 2021 às 06:18)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Tem toda a razão!
> Com algumas nuances, através dos italianos estou em contacto com a Ecowitt (os italianos estão na origem da modificação com SHT35).
> ...



Boa tarde, caro Toby

Subscrevo totalmente o que escreveu. Baseado em informação que tenho obtido, creio que são exactamente essas as razões pelas quais muitas marcas estão a mudar para o 866Mhz.
Como disse e bem, apesar das multas e algum controlo, haverá sempre algums equipamentos a furar as normas, às vezes de forma engenhosa... conheço um tipo de radios 433Mhz, que até cumprem a regra, da potencia máxima (10mW) quando alimentados a 5V, e assim tiveram até certificação CE, só que o fabricante fê-los de tal forma, que podem ser alimentados com tensões até 15V, e nesse caso a potência de saída chega a ultrapassar os 50mW. Com linha de vista e uma boa antena, o alcançe pode chegar a alguns kilometros, o que sai competamente fora da categoria de um equipamento SDR.




Toby disse:


> Quanto ao Davis, foi humor (lembro-me da troca entre nós no vosso fórum)
> Acabei de receber o AQI Davis (estou curioso em conhecer o seu sensor) e compará-lo com os meus outros dois... Ainda tenho de completar a minha colecção com o português.



Uma coincidência interessante. Desde hà algum tempo que ando a estudar o protocolo de comunicação do AirLink da Davis, e esta noite, apenas para permitir a comunicação directa com o Cumulus, deu-me para emular o protocolo no software do WeatherDuino AQM-II... estou a divertir-me bastante com isso.
Acredite que tambem poderei ter curiosidade nessa comparação... como bem sabe, seja em medidores de qualidade do ar, temperatura ou seja o que for, o que mais importa é a qualidade dos sensores utilizados, o resto é hardware e software para obter deles as leituras. Tal como em qualquer dos sistemas WeatherDuino, tambem o AQM-II, tanto pode utilizar sensores  de uma gama mais economica, como usar outros, tal como o SPS30 da reputada marca Sensirion.
Seria interesante comparar um AQM-II equipado com Sensirion SPS30 e um Davis Air Link. Lá mais para o verão, se esta maldita pandemia permitir, poderiamos fazer essa experiência.

Cumprimentos
Werk_AG


----------



## Toby (9 Mar 2021 às 06:44)

Werk_AG disse:


> Boa tarde, caro Toby
> 
> Subscrevo totalmente o que escreveu. Baseado em informação que tenho obtido, creio que são exactamente essas as razões pelas quais muitas marcas estão a mudar para o 866Mhz.
> Como disse e bem, apesar das multas e algum controlo, haverá sempre algums equipamentos a furar as normas, às vezes de forma engenhosa... conheço um tipo de radios 433Mhz, que até cumprem a regra, da potencia máxima (10mW) quando alimentados a 5V, e assim tiveram até certificação CE, só que o fabricante fê-los de tal forma, que podem ser alimentados com tensões até 15V, e nesse caso a potência de saída chega a ultrapassar os 50mW. Com linha de vista e uma boa antena, o alcançe pode chegar a alguns kilometros, o que sai competamente fora da categoria de um equipamento SDR.



Ola,

Para esta parte, não sou suficientemente competente, mas volto ao que disse, com cerca de 433: há uma preocupação sobre a fiabilidade/segurança dos 433 "legais".



Werk_AG disse:


> Uma coincidência interessante. Desde hà algum tempo que ando a estudar o protocolo de comunicação do AirLink da Davis, e esta noite, apenas para permitir a comunicação directa com o Cumulus, deu-me para emular o protocolo no software do WeatherDuino AQM-II... estou a divertir-me bastante com isso.
> Acredite que tambem poderei ter curiosidade nessa comparação... como bem sabe, seja em medidores de qualidade do ar, temperatura ou seja o que for, o que mais importa é a qualidade dos sensores utilizados, o resto é hardware e software para obter deles as leituras. Tal como em qualquer dos sistemas WeatherDuino, tambem o AQM-II, tanto pode utilizar sensores de uma gama mais economica, como usar outros, tal como o SPS30 da reputada marca Sensirion.
> Seria interesante comparar um AQM-II equipado com Sensirion SPS30 e um Davis Air Link. Lá mais para o verão, se esta maldita pandemia permitir, poderiamos fazer essa experiência.



Com prazer, tenho o Davis, o SENSOR COMMUNITY e o Purple (actualmente está offline). Ainda tem o meu e-mail?
Sabe, já falámos sobre isto, é a programação que me está a atrasar no seu sistema. 
Mas... dia após dia estou a ficar um pouco menos estúpido...


----------



## Anticiclone Açores (19 Mar 2021 às 23:38)

Boa noite

Alguém que disponha de equipamento (estações completas/spares), seja fine-offset ou Davis? Temos interesse em adquirir.

Obrigado e bons acompanhamentos


----------



## Toby (12 Abr 2021 às 21:23)

Boa noite,

A partir de 01/07/2021, não será aplicada mais nenhuma franquia de direitos para uma importação fora da UE!
Actualmente é de 22 euros, com uma hipótese de fuga a dois.
Não esquecer que o cálculo é feito sobre o preço de compra + porte, com esta remoção da franquia será ilusório passar sem abrir a sua carteira. 

https://www.ctt.pt/grupo-ctt/media/...racomunitarias-a-partir-de-1-de-julho-de-2021


----------



## Werk_AG (21 Abr 2021 às 23:22)

Os Chineses não andam a dormir, a hà muito que se têm vindo a preparar para isto.
Muita coisa já é enviado de warehouses na Europa, pelo que não será sujeita ao roubo que os CTT se preparam para fazer, que é a taxa de desalfandegamento, cujo valor actualmente já é superior a 10 Euros.
Não ponho em causa o pagamento do IVA na importação, até me parece correcto, agora numa porcaria qualquer que custa 4€ na China, pagar mais 10€ aos CTT, só tem um nome: aproveitamento!
Bom, eles (CTT) dizem que vão baixar os preços do desalfandegamento. Se acredito no Pai Natal, tambem devo acreditar neles, assim espero que baixem de 10.20€ para 10.19€ e acrescentem o valor de um qualquer impresso!


----------



## efcm (22 Abr 2021 às 00:04)

Eu acredito é que o sistema vai implodir com tanta encomenda em alfândega, é bom que os CTT tenha já vários mega armazéns disponíveis para guardar tanta mercadoria que vai ficar a espera de despacho.

E depois é toda a capacidade de pessoal administrativo para verificar o valor da encomendas e aplicar as respectivas taxas, neste momento entram literalmente milhares de encomendas diariamente abaixo dos 22€ 

Acho que não vai correr muito bem e vamos ter encomendas a demorar 1 mês ou mais até conseguirem sair da alfândega.


----------



## Toby (22 Abr 2021 às 06:03)

Werk_AG disse:


> Os Chineses não andam a dormir, a hà muito que se têm vindo a preparar para isto.
> Muita coisa já é enviado de warehouses na Europa, pelo que não será sujeita ao roubo que os CTT se preparam para fazer, que é a taxa de desalfandegamento, cujo valor actualmente já é superior a 10 Euros.
> Não ponho em causa o pagamento do IVA na importação, até me parece correcto, agora numa porcaria qualquer que custa 4€ na China, pagar mais 10€ aos CTT, só tem um nome: aproveitamento!
> Bom, eles (CTT) dizem que vão baixar os preços do desalfandegamento. Se acredito no Pai Natal, tambem devo acreditar neles, assim espero que baixem de 10.20€ para 10.19€ e acrescentem o valor de um qualquer impresso!



O serviço que prestam é totalmente inútil, o meu famoso pacote custou 20 euros por ser 1 euro acima da marca dos 22 euros. Paguei, pacote não entregue, nenhuma resposta a reclamações!
Este novo sistema é uma consequência do BREXIT, os ingleses sempre bloquearam para preservar as entradas HK UK sem IVA!
O roubo é o cálculo do IVA sobre os custos de processamento e transporte!
Concordo em pagar o IVA sobre os bens, mas em dobro!



efcm disse:


> Eu acredito é que o sistema vai implodir com tanta encomenda em alfândega, é bom que os CTT tenha já vários mega armazéns disponíveis para guardar tanta mercadoria que vai ficar a espera de despacho.
> 
> E depois é toda a capacidade de pessoal administrativo para verificar o valor da encomendas e aplicar as respectivas taxas, neste momento entram literalmente milhares de encomendas diariamente abaixo dos 22€
> 
> Acho que não vai correr muito bem e vamos ter encomendas a demorar 1 mês ou mais até conseguirem sair da alfândega.



Se ao menos tivessem a cortesia de responder, é pior do que ir ao Ministério das Finanças!


----------



## Werk_AG (22 Abr 2021 às 23:48)

Toby disse:


> Se ao menos tivessem a cortesia de responder, é pior do que ir ao Ministério das Finanças!



Daquilo a que se podem chamar empresas grandes, os CTT (que tem uma concessão para prestar um serviço publico) são a empresa mais desonesta, mentirosa e com menos respeito pelo cliente.
Tive uma encomenda registada que se estraviou no envio, por lei existe direito a uma indemnização num montante tambem fixado na lei. Replamei muitas vezes, algumas responderam a dizer que estavam a investivar, já lá vai um ano, e só depois de uma quiexa à ANACOM e Portal da Queixa, me responderam a dizer que iam processar a respectiva indemnização... mas claro, mentirosos e trafulhas como são, já lá vão três meses e ainda nada recebi. Mas como sou um chato, não vou desistir, nem sequer é pelo valor, que é pouco mais de 30€, é mesmo pela falta de respeito que demonstram, e tentativa de fugir às responsabilidades.
A privatização dos CTT foi provávelmente, a privatização que mais lesou todos os Portugueses em geral. Subiram os preços e diminuiram drásticamente a qualidade do serviço. Que o digam principalmente os que vivem fora dos grandes centros urbanos e que viram postos CTT serem substituidos por Lojas CTT, onde quem está a atendar não tem a minima formação e muitas vezes nem sabe como processar uma encomenda. Experimentem ir a um dessas lojas CTT enviar uma encomenda, para por exemplo a Rep. Checa e vão ver o festival que é!  Num deles até já me disseram que o Reino Unido não existia, é que no sistema informático dos CTT está Gran Bretanha, e o nível cultural da pessoa que estava a atender deu-lhe para isso, não encontrava Reino Unido, então é porque o país não existe!!! Envio dezenas de encomendas por mês, poderia contar muito mais histórias passadas nestas Lojas CTT... desculpem o off-topic!!!


----------



## Toby (24 Abr 2021 às 05:52)

Werk_AG disse:


> Daquilo a que se podem chamar empresas grandes, os CTT (que tem uma concessão para prestar um serviço publico) são a empresa mais desonesta, mentirosa e com menos respeito pelo cliente.
> Tive uma encomenda registada que se estraviou no envio, por lei existe direito a uma indemnização num montante tambem fixado na lei. Replamei muitas vezes, algumas responderam a dizer que estavam a investivar, já lá vai um ano, e só depois de uma quiexa à ANACOM e Portal da Queixa, me responderam a dizer que iam processar a respectiva indemnização... mas claro, mentirosos e trafulhas como são, já lá vão três meses e ainda nada recebi. Mas como sou um chato, não vou desistir, nem sequer é pelo valor, que é pouco mais de 30€, é mesmo pela falta de respeito que demonstram, e tentativa de fugir às responsabilidades.
> A privatização dos CTT foi provávelmente, a privatização que mais lesou todos os Portugueses em geral. Subiram os preços e diminuiram drásticamente a qualidade do serviço. Que o digam principalmente os que vivem fora dos grandes centros urbanos e que viram postos CTT serem substituidos por Lojas CTT, onde quem está a atendar não tem a minima formação e muitas vezes nem sabe como processar uma encomenda. Experimentem ir a um dessas lojas CTT enviar uma encomenda, para por exemplo a Rep. Checa e vão ver o festival que é!  Num deles até já me disseram que o Reino Unido não existia, é que no sistema informático dos CTT está Gran Bretanha, e o nível cultural da pessoa que estava a atender deu-lhe para isso, não encontrava Reino Unido, então é porque o país não existe!!! Envio dezenas de encomendas por mês, poderia contar muito mais histórias passadas nestas Lojas CTT... desculpem o off-topic!!!



Na Bélgica é a mesma coisa!
O meu carteiro e o meu entregador de CTT são muito simpáticos, aconselham a inundá-los com correio registado.


----------



## gsm1120 (24 Abr 2021 às 20:15)

Boa tarde
Comprei a pouco tempo uma estação Froggit WH4000E Wifi e não consigo ligar a consola a minha rede wifi usando. Faço todos os passos com manda o manual - descaregar a aplicação para telemovel ....na consola seta para baixo + alarm...entrar na aplicação ...escolher a consola que tenho...e daqui para a frente ainda houve uma vez que me deixou avançar mas nada mais que isso. Ha algum truque ou dica ? Obrigado


----------



## Anticiclone Açores (24 Abr 2021 às 20:47)

gsm1120 disse:


> Boa tarde
> Comprei a pouco tempo uma estação Froggit WH4000E Wifi e não consigo ligar a consola a minha rede wifi usando. Faço todos os passos com manda o manual - descaregar a aplicação para telemovel ....na consola seta para baixo + alarm...entrar na aplicação ...escolher a consola que tenho...e daqui para a frente ainda houve uma vez que me deixou avançar mas nada mais que isso. Ha algum truque ou dica ? Obrigado



Boa tarde @gsm1120!

Tente fazer reset segundo as indicações do manual, para voltar às configurações de fábrica. E de seguida tente novamente todo o processo de instalação. Depois diga se deu certo


----------



## wheel18 (5 Mai 2021 às 09:35)

Bom dia,

Após vários anos de operação (http://www.penteadoweather.altervista.org/index.php), com uma segunda consola avariada, decidi que chegou altura de substituir a minha PCE-FWS20! Estando indeciso entre a Froggit WH3000pro e a Froggit WH4000...

Relativamente à consola, qualquer uma serve (as cores da WH3000pro não são relevantes para mim), mas a possibilidade de adicionar sensores extra na WH3000 parece-me excelente! Porem, contrariamente à WH4000, a inexistência de Software-PC, levanta algumas questões relativamente à extracção de dados para analise/tratamento externo.

Alguém tem conhecimento se é possível adicionar algum software-PC para a WH3000pro?

Qual a vossa recomendação?


Muito obrigado.


----------



## Toby (5 Mai 2021 às 10:40)

wheel18 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Após vários anos de operação (http://www.penteadoweather.altervista.org/index.php), com uma segunda consola avariada, decidi que chegou altura de substituir a minha PCE-FWS20! Estando indeciso entre a Froggit WH3000pro e a Froggit WH4000...
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

Se puder esperar um pouco, dentro de algumas semanas terei um EcoWitt para testes. 
É um sistema modular (ideal para colocar cada sensor de acordo com os padrões da WMO) e multi-sensores, WIFI, software sem custo extra. 
O sistema modular tem a grande vantagem de poder distribuir as compras pouco a pouco.
Em Itália dá muito bons resultados e especialmente o sensor de temperatura modificado com um SHT35, posso dizer que este sensor num abrigo correcto tem melhores resultados do que o sensor Davis VP2!
EcoWitt é o ramo comercial de Fine Offset, Froggit é um comprador que vende sob o seu nome com a sua política comercial.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Mai 2021 às 14:58)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite Raimondo (?)
> 
> Em que plataforma está a experimentar WEEWX?
> WEEWX é LUNIX orientado com um RPI, por exemplo.
> Com Win 10, não funciona.


Sim, de facto tens razão. De facto esse programa parece ser exclusivo para o Linux.

De qualquer modo, mantenho-me com o Cumulus 1.9.4. É estável e simples. 
Arrancar automaticamente quando o PC se liga, em caso de reinicio automático por alguma atualização do WIN.

Quanto ao Cumulus MX já desisti de o instalar. Talvez alguma limitação minha em informática.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Mai 2021 às 15:07)

No entanto uma velha dúvida que não sei se também já a tiveram.

Tenho uma Davis que com essa tenho também o software WeatherLink. Só que não a uso para envio de dados para a rede. Prefiro usar o Cumulus.
A incompatibilidade que desde cedo percebi é que não posso ter 2 dois software abertos em simultâneo. Dá o erro de que a porta COM 3 está a ser usada. Por isso ou tenho um ou o outro.
Como prefiro o Cumulus para upload para o WU, fica sempre esse aberto. 
Abro o WeatherLink apenas para descarregar os dados para o PC e ponto.

Já vi na net que existem programas pagos (experimentação gratuita por 30 dias) que permite a partilha de dados da porta COM e por isso ficarem os 2 programas abertos em simultâneo. 
Pensei num repartidor de tomada USB, mas depois percebi que o PC irá assumir sempre a porta COM 3 em ambos os programas e o conflito será o mesmo.

Estou certo do que digo? Alguém conseguiu alguma solução de usar a mesma estação e manter 2 programas weather abertos em simultâneo?


----------



## Toby (8 Mai 2021 às 06:13)

Manditu disse:


> No entanto uma velha dúvida que não sei se também já a tiveram.
> 
> Tenho uma Davis que com essa tenho também o software WeatherLink. Só que não a uso para envio de dados para a rede. Prefiro usar o Cumulus.
> A incompatibilidade que desde cedo percebi é que não posso ter 2 dois software abertos em simultâneo. Dá o erro de que a porta COM 3 está a ser usada. Por isso ou tenho um ou o outro.
> ...



Bom dia,

Gestão "PORT COM" Davis é um problema.
WeatherLink é um programa antigo originalmente escrito para MS-DOS e WIN 3!
Para mim, a melhor solução é MeteoBridge.

https://wiki.meteobridge.com/wiki/index.php/Home
https://wiki.meteobridge.com/wiki/index.php/Comparison


----------



## Werk_AG (10 Mai 2021 às 02:14)

Manditu disse:


> Como prefiro o Cumulus para upload para o WU, fica sempre esse aberto.
> Abro o WeatherLink apenas para descarregar os dados para o PC e ponto.



Se mantem o Cumulus sempre a funcionar, já tem todos os dados da estação no PC, no vejo para que precisa de ocasionalmente correr o WeatherLink.
Tambem uso o Cumulus 1.9.x desde 2013.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (10 Mai 2021 às 12:54)

Werk_AG disse:


> Se mantem o Cumulus sempre a funcionar, já tem todos os dados da estação no PC, no vejo para que precisa de ocasionalmente correr o WeatherLink.
> Tambem uso o Cumulus 1.9.x desde 2013.



Sim, tem razão. Mas explico as razões. Uso o WeatherLink por duas razões.
1º porque para poder ligar a estação ao PC, tive obrigatoriamente de comprar o software, pois com esse vem a peça de hardware que permite fazer a ligação. A Davis não tem outra opção para permitir ligar a ISS ao PC.
2º Já que gastei dinheiro, então faço uso para ter uma 2ª base de dados que me permite guardar os mesmos e translada-los. Não custa nada e o seguro morreu de velho. 

Como disse, apenas faço correr o weatherlink durante uns segundos para descarregar os últimos dados e depois desligo esse e volto a ligar o cumulus.


----------



## wheel18 (11 Mai 2021 às 22:54)

wheel18 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Após vários anos de operação (http://www.penteadoweather.altervista.org/index.php), com uma segunda consola avariada, decidi que chegou altura de substituir a minha PCE-FWS20! Estando indeciso entre a Froggit WH3000pro e a Froggit WH4000...
> 
> ...



E lá acabei por comprar a WH3000pro! De forma a assegurar um nivelamento correto alguém sabe dizer qual o diâmetro para o tubo de fixação?

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Toby (12 Mai 2021 às 05:49)

wheel18 disse:


> E lá acabei por comprar a WH3000pro! De forma a assegurar um nivelamento correto alguém sabe dizer qual o diâmetro para o tubo de fixação?
> 
> Muito obrigado.



Bom dia,

Máximo 2" assim 50mm


----------



## wheel18 (12 Mai 2021 às 21:36)

Muito obrigado a todos.

Tentei instalar com um tubo de 1" (2,5Cm) que tinha da estação anterior, mas estou com extrema dificuldade a nivelar a estação! Quando começo a apertar, começa a desnivelar... e penso que pelo pouco diametro do tubo (acho que não exagerei na força, mas), a chapa de fixação já deformou um pouco. O que certamente não ajuda :-(

Alguma tecnica especial?

Ainda mais em cima do telhado e com acesso difícil à parte superior (onde está a bolha de nivel) esta a ser uma dor de cabeça.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Toby (13 Mai 2021 às 07:23)

wheel18 disse:


> Muito obrigado a todos.
> 
> Tentei instalar com um tubo de 1" (2,5Cm) que tinha da estação anterior, mas estou com extrema dificuldade a nivelar a estação! Quando começo a apertar, começa a desnivelar... e penso que pelo pouco diametro do tubo (acho que não exagerei na força, mas), a chapa de fixação já deformou um pouco. O que certamente não ajuda :-(
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

Primeiro: o seu nível de tubo é? Nos 4 pontos cardeais?
O seu tubo é demasiado fino: quanto mais pequeno for o seu tubo, mais difícil será para si.
Preste também atenção à espessura do tubo.

Um método simples: enquanto segura a sua estação, aparafuse as porcas à mão. A distância deve ser igual.






Em seguida, apertá-los progressivamente de forma idêntica, numa ordem cruzada.


----------



## wheel18 (13 Mai 2021 às 19:49)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Primeiro: o seu nível de tubo é? Nos 4 pontos cardeais?
> O seu tubo é demasiado fino: quanto mais pequeno for o seu tubo, mais difícil será para si.
> ...



Muito obrigado a todos pela ajuda e parabéns Toby pelo tutorial!

Hoje, com mais tempo e disponibilidade percebi que o problema era realmente a deformação da chapa :-(... Na primeira vez apertei demasiado e desde ai a deformação não permitia o nivelamento correto!

Enviei email para a Froggit a saber se é possível comprar uma chapa nova (espero que sim)! Entretanto o assunto ficou "desenrascado" com um "calço" a compensar a deformação...



Saudações Meteorologicas!


----------



## gsm1120 (24 Mai 2021 às 22:12)

Anticiclone Açores disse:


> Boa tarde @gsm1120!
> 
> Tente fazer reset segundo as indicações do manual, para voltar às configurações de fábrica. E de seguida tente novamente todo o processo de instalação. Depois diga se deu certo



Boa noite...apos varios e diversos RESET's consegui finalmente por a consola a debitar os dados para a net. Qual foi o problema...ca em casa tenho WIFI em 2.4 ghz e 5Ghz., sendo que as duas redes tem o mesmo nome de SSID..e o telemovel  e restantes dispositivos fazem a gestão automatica de se ligarem ou a 2.4 ou a 5Ghz.

Fica a dica para iniciar a estação ...so pode ser feita em 2.4Ghz...e tem de desligar os 5 Ghz no router.
Agora é ir por a estação no telhado.
Deixo-vos o link desta modesta estação
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IAMADO3


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Mai 2021 às 22:32)

Boas pessoal.

A minha estação acurite avariou há uns meses, estou agora a ponderar comprar uma nova.

Que estação aconselham atualmente? 

Quero uma que não necessite de PC ligado para a injeção de dados na NET em tempo real, para ligar ao WU ou similar.

No intervalo de valores até uns 300€ (aproximadamente).


----------



## Toby (29 Mai 2021 às 04:43)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> 
> A minha estação acurite avariou há uns meses, estou agora a ponderar comprar uma nova.
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

Normalmente este fim-de-semana, vou começar o segundo teste EcoWitt.
Sistema modular tão ideal para optimizar as medições. Ligação WIFI, envio para a WU-WC-...
Está no seu orçamento.
Entretanto, aqui está uma ligação de comparação: http://www.kwos.org/comparison/


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Jun 2021 às 20:12)

Muito obrigado pela resposta Toby.

No entanto e de forma impulsiva (não resisti ao preço vs avaliações) acabei por comprar uma Estação Meteorológica 5 em 1 BRESSER 7002580.

Muito fácil de usar, é verdade que é uma 5 em 1, mas ficou a 130 já com entrega.

Tinha antes uma acutite e digo-vos, está muito mais elegante e fácil de usar. é verdade que não tem software próprio, mas injeta todos os dados em tempo real para o WU e WC.


Está instalada desde terça feira e estou muito satisfeito! 

Aqui está:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVILAN47


----------



## cmg (29 Ago 2021 às 16:09)

Boas
Estava a ver na Internet onde encontrar um rolamento ou a parte de baixo do anemometro para a Oregon WMR100N (ainda não encontrei, ajuda bem vinda) pois deixou de rodar e encontrei umas estações da marca Bresser. Alguém tem opinião ou comentário sobre as mesmas? São clones de alguma outra marca? 
Obrigado
Cumps 

Enviado do meu SM-A516B através do Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (31 Ago 2021 às 12:28)

Boas
Alguém me respondeu à questão da avaria do anemómetro mas e peço desculpa, não encontro o post. De qualquer maneira já descobri o tipo de rolamento usado, é "623ZZ" e no ebay há muitos. Vamos a ver se o consigo substituir. 
Obrigado 
Cumps


----------



## leofe (6 Set 2021 às 03:21)

Boas
Atualmente tenho dois instrumentos de medição meteorológica: um medidor de chuva com termómetro e uma estação meteorológica Bresser 7002510. Estou a pensar adquirir mais uma estação, desta vez a minha escolha seria a Sainlogic WS3500/Froggit WH3000SE, por duas razões:
- Medição da precipitação com a resolução de 0,1mm (um grande ponto a favor);
- Ligação á internet para assim poder ter acesso aos dados em tempo real;
- Sensores de radiação solar e índice UV (acho interessante).

Tendo esta estação, pretendo ligá-la ao Weathercloud. Tenho no entanto uma dúvida que gostaria que me esclarecessem, se possível: durante uma falha de energia, com o consequente corte da ligação WiFi, os dados ficam "armazenados" até que se restabeleça a ligação ou simplesmente perdem-se?

Obrigado
LeoFe


----------



## Luis Rafael (6 Set 2021 às 09:55)

leofe disse:


> Boas
> Atualmente tenho dois instrumentos de medição meteorológica: um medidor de chuva com termómetro e uma estação meteorológica Bresser 7002510. Estou a pensar adquirir mais uma estação, desta vez a minha escolha seria a Sainlogic WS3500/Froggit WH3000SE, por duas razões:
> - Medição da precipitação com a resolução de 0,1mm (um grande ponto a favor);
> - Ligação á internet para assim poder ter acesso aos dados em tempo real;
> ...


Olá LeoFe,

Tenho uma Frogitt WH4000SE que armazena os dados na consola durante +- uma semana. Quando se dá o corte de energia a ligação à internet quebra, logo, não há transmissão de dados. No entanto a consola continua a ter ligação Radio Frequência com a estação meteorológica. Os dados já não são retransmitidos para a weathercloud ou similiares. Podem é ser acedidos pelo programa no computador.

Um abraço.


----------



## Werk_AG (7 Set 2021 às 22:22)

leofe disse:


> Boas
> Atualmente tenho dois instrumentos de medição meteorológica: um medidor de chuva com termómetro e uma estação meteorológica Bresser 7002510. Estou a pensar adquirir mais uma estação, desta vez a minha escolha seria a Sainlogic WS3500/Froggit WH3000SE, por duas razões:
> - Medição da precipitação com a resolução de 0,1mm (um grande ponto a favor);
> - Ligação á internet para assim poder ter acesso aos dados em tempo real;
> ...



Perdem-se. Sem ligação WiFi, os dados dos sensores exteriores não são recebidos.


----------



## leofe (9 Set 2021 às 22:44)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Olá LeoFe,
> 
> Tenho uma Frogitt WH4000SE que armazena os dados na consola durante +- uma semana. Quando se dá o corte de energia a ligação à internet quebra, logo, não há transmissão de dados. No entanto a consola continua a ter ligação Radio Frequência com a estação meteorológica. Os dados já não são retransmitidos para a weathercloud ou similiares. Podem é ser acedidos pelo programa no computador.
> 
> Um abraço.


Olá Luis Rafael,

Por acaso já pensei em adquirir essa estação meteorológica de que falas com o propósito de, durante falhas de energia, os dados não se perderem, podendo ser acedidos mais tarde no computador. Confesso que até estava a ficar maravilhado, mas quando vi em alguns manuais que a resolução da precipitação é de 0,3mm fiquei logo descontente. Se comprar, será a WH3000SE. Se faltar energia, posso sempre complementar os dados com os da minha outra estação, que permite recuar 24h no histórico. Por acaso sabes dizer-me se tendo duas estações a operar ao mesmo tempo elas geram interferências nos dados uma da outra?

Abraço!


----------



## Luis Rafael (10 Set 2021 às 11:46)

leofe disse:


> Olá Luis Rafael,
> 
> Por acaso já pensei em adquirir essa estação meteorológica de que falas com o propósito de, durante falhas de energia, os dados não se perderem, podendo ser acedidos mais tarde no computador. Confesso que até estava a ficar maravilhado, mas quando vi em alguns manuais que a resolução da precipitação é de 0,3mm fiquei logo descontente. Se comprar, será a WH3000SE. Se faltar energia, posso sempre complementar os dados com os da minha outra estação, que permite recuar 24h no histórico. Por acaso sabes dizer-me se tendo duas estações a operar ao mesmo tempo elas geram interferências nos dados uma da outra?
> 
> Abraço!


Bom dia LeoFe,

Nunca testei. Pelos fóruns podemos encontrar algumas sugestões de como fazer. Deixo aqui o link, pode ser que consigas ou tenhas ideias.

Um abraço.


----------



## Werk_AG (11 Set 2021 às 20:51)

Werk_AG disse:


> Perdem-se. Sem ligação WiFi, os dados dos sensores exteriores não são recebidos.



Rectificando o que disse. Os dados dos sensores exteriores são recebidos por RF, mas sem WIFi não seram enviados para lado nenhum. Nem mesmo usado o CumulusMX, que tambem os recebe capturado os pacotes WiFi. Não tendo data logger, creio que na ausência de WiFi os dados serão perdidos.
Uma forma simples de obviar este problema e ter o router e a consola ou o DP1500 apoiados numa pequena UPS.


----------



## lserpa (17 Set 2021 às 15:40)

Olá pessoal. 

uma questão.
Alguém aqui têm uma estação meteorológica Froggit HP1000 Se Pro ou similar?

pois, a minha estação anda com um problema no anemometro, de dia funciona tudo muito bem, de noite a história é outra, o anemometro deixa de funcionar. 

Já enviei uma série de emails à froggt, mas andam sempre a mandar respostas  automáticas com indicações da treta e que eu já as revi 3000x, inclusive troquei as pilhas de alcalinas para lithium.

A minha suspeita é que seja um problema no suercapacitador (bateria interna)... já vasculhei a net à procura de queixas semelhantes e não encontrei nada!

Alguém com algum problema do género, ou alguma solução útil para o corrigir?

Estou em vias de a desventrar todinha... mas nem a procaria de um esquema electrónico a marca fornece


----------



## Toby (11 Out 2021 às 07:50)

lserpa disse:


> Olá pessoal.
> 
> uma questão.
> Alguém aqui têm uma estação meteorológica Froggit HP1000 Se Pro ou similar?
> ...


Tentarei descobrir através das pessoas que conheço na Ecowitt.


----------



## lserpa (12 Out 2021 às 11:24)

Toby disse:


> Tentarei descobrir através das pessoas que conheço na Ecowitt.



Agradeço muito! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2021 às 11:48)

lserpa disse:


> Agradeço muito!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Bom dia,

1/ Esconder o painel solar
2/ Retirar as baterias (são baterias de "emergência")
3/ Esperar que o condensador descarregue *TOTALMENTE* (para que não haja mais transmissão)
4/ Instalar novas baterias (testar a sua voltagem) uma manhã, deixando o painel solar coberto.
5/ Observar as transmissões

Dê-me as conclusões


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2021 às 15:54)

Neste momento o tempo vai estar tempestuoso por uns dias, quando tiver oportunidade, tiro a estação do sítio e faço isso.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## leofe (14 Out 2021 às 22:44)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Bom dia LeoFe,
> 
> Nunca testei. Pelos fóruns podemos encontrar algumas sugestões de como fazer. Deixo aqui o link, pode ser que consigas ou tenhas ideias.
> 
> Um abraço.


Boas 
Ainda a propósito deste assunto, conheces alguma estação meteorológica que tenha as mesmas caraterísticas mas que guarde os dados na consola para depois consultar no PC ou assim? Já andei a procurar e encontrei, mas sempre com aquele senão de terem uma resolução de precipitação de 0,3mm. O ideal era mesmo ser 0,1mm.

Obrigado!


----------



## Toby (15 Out 2021 às 06:38)

leofe disse:


> O ideal era mesmo ser 0,1mm.



Bom dia,

O padrão é 0.2mm ou 0,1" (0.254mm), um pluviómetro amador com uma resolução de 0.1mm é absurdo: seria necessário um sistema de estabilidade elevada (incompatível com o orçamento amador), mais com uma resolução de 0.1mm terá medições falsas com orvalho.
Já é difícil ter precisão com uma resolução de 0.2mm, imagine com 0.1mm...! Com chuvas fortes, a resolução de 0.1mm ficará fora de controlo: é mecânica.
Os pluviómetros de 0.1mm são utilizados em situações muito específicas com orçamentos superiores a 1000 euros.


----------



## leofe (15 Out 2021 às 19:44)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> O padrão é 0.2mm ou 0,1" (0.254mm), um pluviómetro amador com uma resolução de 0.1mm é absurdo: seria necessário um sistema de estabilidade elevada (incompatível com o orçamento amador), mais com uma resolução de 0.1mm terá medições falsas com orvalho.
> Já é difícil ter precisão com uma resolução de 0.2mm, imagine com 0.1mm...! Com chuvas fortes, a resolução de 0.1mm ficará fora de controlo: é mecânica.
> Os pluviómetros de 0.1mm são utilizados em situações muito específicas com orçamentos superiores a 1000 euros.


Boa tarde Toby,

Antes de mais agradeço pela tua resposta.
De facto, concordo contigo quando dizes que um pluviómetro com uma resolução de 0,1mm pode gerar acumulados falsos, principalmente com orvalho, quando está muito nevoeiro ou até mesmo com a geada. Aliás, já tive esse problema com a geada. Aqui por Vila Real o mês de janeiro foi bem frio e houveram muitas noites com geada, o que de facto originou acumulados falsos de 0,4mm (resolução que o meu pluviómetro oferece). E esses acumulados falsos nem sempre foram por causa de geada, mas também aconteceram devido a ventos fortes, isto porque o mastro onde o sensor está instalado balançava, fazendo com que isso gerasse acumulados falsos bem altos (p.ex: numa rajada intensa, acumularam-se 0,8mm ). Procuro um pluviómetro com uma resolução mais baixa apenas porque quero obter uma maior "variabilidade de valores", se assim o posso chamar. Já é uma mania minha . Estou a analisar os prós e os contras de uma estação que encontrei por aqui: Sainlogic WS3500, que de facto oferece essa resolução de precipitação (0,1mm). Já li algumas opiniões e pelo que dizem é bem boa, se bem que também apresenta aquele maldito defeito de em pleno sol o termómetro indicar temperaturas ligeiramente mais altas do que a realidade, defeito que a minha atual estação também apresenta. Alguma ideia para contornar este problema? Quanto aos acumulados falsos por causa do vento, já sei o que fazer: abaixo o mastro até onde der e assim já não balança tanto com o vento.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Out 2021 às 00:45)

leofe disse:


> Boa tarde Toby,
> 
> Antes de mais agradeço pela tua resposta.
> De facto, concordo contigo quando dizes que um pluviómetro com uma resolução de 0,1mm pode gerar acumulados falsos, principalmente com orvalho, quando está muito nevoeiro ou até mesmo com a geada. Aliás, já tive esse problema com a geada. Aqui por Vila Real o mês de janeiro foi bem frio e houveram muitas noites com geada, o que de facto originou acumulados falsos de 0,4mm (resolução que o meu pluviómetro oferece). E esses acumulados falsos nem sempre foram por causa de geada, mas também aconteceram devido a ventos fortes, isto porque o mastro onde o sensor está instalado balançava, fazendo com que isso gerasse acumulados falsos bem altos (p.ex: numa rajada intensa, acumularam-se 0,8mm ). Procuro um pluviómetro com uma resolução mais baixa apenas porque quero obter uma maior "variabilidade de valores", se assim o posso chamar. Já é uma mania minha . Estou a analisar os prós e os contras de uma estação que encontrei por aqui: Sainlogic WS3500, que de facto oferece essa resolução de precipitação (0,1mm). Já li algumas opiniões e pelo que dizem é bem boa, se bem que também apresenta aquele maldito defeito de em pleno sol o termómetro indicar temperaturas ligeiramente mais altas do que a realidade, defeito que a minha atual estação também apresenta. Alguma ideia para contornar este problema? Quanto aos acumulados falsos por causa do vento, já sei o que fazer: abaixo o mastro até onde der e assim já não balança tanto com o vento.


Boas. Tantos essas como as novas PCEs e as DAVIS VUE têm RS igual e posso dizer-te que não apresentam dados de temperatura mais elevados.  As antigas PCEs sim mas estas que referi anteriormente não


----------



## Toby (16 Out 2021 às 06:16)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Boas. Tantos essas como as novas PCEs e as DAVIS VUE têm RS igual e posso dizer-te que não apresentam dados de temperatura mais elevados.  As antigas PCEs sim mas estas que referi anteriormente não


VP2 - Ecowitt/Froggit/Sainlogic etc...


----------



## Toby (16 Out 2021 às 06:38)

leofe disse:


> Boa tarde Toby,
> 
> Antes de mais agradeço pela tua resposta.
> De facto, concordo contigo quando dizes que um pluviómetro com uma resolução de 0,1mm pode gerar acumulados falsos, principalmente com orvalho, quando está muito nevoeiro ou até mesmo com a geada. Aliás, já tive esse problema com a geada. Aqui por Vila Real o mês de janeiro foi bem frio e houveram muitas noites com geada, o que de facto originou acumulados falsos de 0,4mm (resolução que o meu pluviómetro oferece). E esses acumulados falsos nem sempre foram por causa de geada, mas também aconteceram devido a ventos fortes, isto porque o mastro onde o sensor está instalado balançava, fazendo com que isso gerasse acumulados falsos bem altos (p.ex: numa rajada intensa, acumularam-se 0,8mm ). Procuro um pluviómetro com uma resolução mais baixa apenas porque quero obter uma maior "variabilidade de valores", se assim o posso chamar. Já é uma mania minha . Estou a analisar os prós e os contras de uma estação que encontrei por aqui: Sainlogic WS3500, que de facto oferece essa resolução de precipitação (0,1mm). Já li algumas opiniões e pelo que dizem é bem boa, se bem que também apresenta aquele maldito defeito de em pleno sol o termómetro indicar temperaturas ligeiramente mais altas do que a realidade, defeito que a minha atual estação também apresenta. Alguma ideia para contornar este problema? Quanto aos acumulados falsos por causa do vento, já sei o que fazer: abaixo o mastro até onde der e assim já não balança tanto com o vento.



Bom dia,

Ficará desapontado: Sainlogic é Fine Offset/Froggit/Ecowitt/etc...
Nestas estações, é impossível calibrar mecanicamente o pluviómetro (esta é a base da precisão). 
Em alguns deles (incluindo o Foggit WH3000=Sainlogic WS3500) é possível corrigir uma deriva por software (50%  150%). 
Para tal, é necessário um pluviómetro manual calibrado, fazer leituras após cada chuva durante semanas e desenhar um desvio médio para aplicar.
Isto continua a ser um gesso sobre uma perna de madeira.   






Qual é o vosso orçamento?
Mas, para os seus fins, será necessário esquecer as estações "monobloc".


----------



## leofe (16 Out 2021 às 09:51)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ficará desapontado: Sainlogic é Fine Offset/Froggit/Ecowitt/etc...
> Nestas estações, é impossível calibrar mecanicamente o pluviómetro (esta é a base da precisão).
> ...


Bom dia Toby,
Obrigado pelas tuas respostas.

O que me dizes é de facto um pouco "desencorajador", se assim posso dizer, acerca da WS3500. Consegues indicar-me outras estações que sejam fiáveis e que andem pela mesma margem de preço (até 150€) e sejam capazes de se ligar á internet? 

Eu esqueci-me de dizer, mas eu tenho uma Bresser 7002510, que no meu ver sempre me indicou quantidades de precipitação corretas (resolução de 0,4mm). Com as duas a funcionar em simultâneo (WS3500-Bresser), talvez me conseguisse aperceber quando existisse um desvio significativo na quantidade de precipitação e corrigir isso nos meus relatórios. O que achas da ideia?

Abraço


----------



## Toby (17 Out 2021 às 06:10)

leofe disse:


> Bom dia Toby,
> Obrigado pelas tuas respostas.
> 
> O que me dizes é de facto um pouco "desencorajador", se assim posso dizer, acerca da WS3500. Consegues indicar-me outras estações que sejam fiáveis e que andem pela mesma margem de preço (até 150€) e sejam capazes de se ligar á internet?
> ...



Bom dia,

Vou começar a calibrar o seu pluviómetro.
Calcule a área de superfície, multiplique pela resolução do seu pluviómetro, tem o volume de uma calha. 
Exemplo: 211cm2 x 0,2mm = 4,2ml ou 4,2gr.
Com uma seringa pode injectar o volume de um calha.
Depois é um jogo de paciência para determinar o volume médio de cada calha.
Tenha cuidado, tem de medir várias vezes (mini 10x por calha) para obter uma média. 
Se não me engano, o seu pluviómetro só transmite dados de chuva de 6 em 6 minutos! 
É possível ajustar o peso do calha.


----------



## Kraliv (21 Out 2021 às 16:34)

A estação Sainlogic WS3500  em promoção na amazon.es 
115€ já com envio


----------



## remember (22 Out 2021 às 14:11)

Kraliv disse:


> A estação Sainlogic WS3500 em promoção na amazon.es
> 115€ já com envio


É clone também? De qual estação? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (22 Out 2021 às 16:30)

remember disse:


> É clone também? De qual estação?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



As mais "famosas" são:

- Ecowitt WH2910  (175€)

- Froggit WH3000 SE  (150€)

Mas esta Sainlogic a 115 paus parece-me ideal para um começo meteorológico!


----------



## lserpa (22 Out 2021 às 16:42)

Kraliv disse:


> As mais "famosas" são:
> 
> - Ecowitt WH2910 (175€)
> 
> ...



Cheguei a comprar a versão Wi-Fi, que era substancialmente mais cara, de 0 a 10, dou-lhe um 3.

O serviço de exportação de dados para a web, simplesmente não presta.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joao Silva (1 Nov 2021 às 08:54)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ficará desapontado: Sainlogic é Fine Offset/Froggit/Ecowitt/etc...
> Nestas estações, é impossível calibrar mecanicamente o pluviómetro (esta é a base da precisão).
> ...


Bom dia, 
Sainlogic ou ecowitt não terão melhor qualidade e fiabilidade que as Fine Offset? Pergunto isto porque estava a pensar adquirir uma estação até 200€ e pensei pelos comentários que essas pudessem ser de melhor qualidade que as Fine Offset. Já tive duas PCEs (em que agora só funciona o termo higrómetro) e a qualidade do anemometro e do cata vento é muito fraca, não duram mais que 2/3 anos, ora bloqueiam ou partem-se com a degradação devido aos raios UV, sendo que o pluviometro também deixou de funcionar. Não sei se mais alguém teve esta experiência com as PCEs. 

Relativamente à exportação dos dados para web, se o WeeWx que uso atualmente com o Raspberry permitir essas estações também, não será um problema, porque funciona muito bem. 

Nas estações monobloco, será que não daria para cortar a estação ao meio e acrescentar o cabo, que julgo, deve conectar os sensores (cata vento e anemometro) aos restantes?


----------



## leofe (1 Nov 2021 às 16:13)

Boa tarde a todos!

Depois de ter consultado algumas opiniões neste e noutros fóruns, lá optei por comprar a Sainlogic WS3500, e peço ao Toby que não me julgue, mas apenas a comprei porque estava mais acessível (mais barata) e era tudo mais fácil. Sinceramente, nem me importo que a resolução de precipitação não seja 0,1 mm.

A estação chegou no dia 21 de outubro e até este fim-de-semana não vi nenhum problema. Inclusive, está a transmitir dados para a Internet.

Os problemas começaram anteontem, dia 29, e pior, logo com a precipitação. Parece-me que, em períodos de chuva/aguaceiros fortes, são geradas acumulações maiores do que a realidade. E hoje tirei a prova dos nove quando fui a um terreno nas redondezas (a cerca de 500m de distância acho que não faz muita diferença) onde tenho um pluviómetro. De facto verifiquei que, para o mesmo período, a Sainlogic ultrapassou em quase 30 mm a outra estação. Só para terem uma noção, ontem o dia terminou apenas com 39,1 mm para a outra estação, enquanto que na Sainlogic chegou aos 64,5 mm. Nem as estações do IPMA a 4/5 km de distância chegaram a tanto. A tese de que algo possa estar mal ainda se torna mais forte quando, em comparação com o radar IPMA, a Sainlogic apresentou taxas (rain rate) que no radar já corresponderiam a ecos alaranjados, acima de 30 mm/h, o que de facto não cheguei a ver no radar. Também o vento pode ter gerado alguns acumulados falsos, porque ao fazer balancear o sensor externo possa ter induzido o mecanismo do pluviómetro a disparar. Por isso, optei por baixar um pouco o mastro onde o sensor está instalado.

Alguma ideia para tentar contornar esta situação?

Obrigado!


----------



## Toby (2 Nov 2021 às 08:52)

leofe disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> 
> Depois de ter consultado algumas opiniões neste e noutros fóruns, lá optei por comprar a Sainlogic WS3500, e peço ao Toby que não me julgue, mas apenas a comprei porque estava mais acessível (mais barata) e era tudo mais fácil. Sinceramente, nem me importo que a resolução de precipitação não seja 0,1 mm.
> 
> ...


Bom dia 

Froggit/Ecowitt and Co são conhecidos por sobrestimar:





						Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2021
					

20.4mm em Portalegre na última hora, 32mm em 2 horas. 61.7mm diários e 87.7mm no total do evento até ao momento.   Aqui por Arronches chove moderado e o acumulado é de 26.1mm.   Outros acumulados:  Recanto: 40mm Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): 57.3mm  Amanhã o Rio Caia já corre com mais alegria. :D




					www.meteopt.com
				












A comparação de valores com outras estações é para mim arriscada. Este tipo de comparação poderia ser válido dentro de um pequeno raio com relevo idêntico E desde que a estação de comparação seja calibrada.
Assim, com o alívio em Portugal é como jogar na lotaria.
Comece as suas comparações com um pluviómetro manual.
O seu coleccionador é pequeno ou grande?


----------



## Toby (2 Nov 2021 às 08:56)

Joao Silva disse:


> Bom dia,
> Sainlogic ou ecowitt não terão melhor qualidade e fiabilidade que as Fine Offset? Pergunto isto porque estava a pensar adquirir uma estação até 200€ e pensei pelos comentários que essas pudessem ser de melhor qualidade que as Fine Offset. Já tive duas PCEs (em que agora só funciona o termo higrómetro) e a qualidade do anemometro e do cata vento é muito fraca, não duram mais que 2/3 anos, ora bloqueiam ou partem-se com a degradação devido aos raios UV, sendo que o pluviometro também deixou de funcionar. Não sei se mais alguém teve esta experiência com as PCEs.
> 
> Relativamente à exportação dos dados para web, se o WeeWx que uso atualmente com o Raspberry permitir essas estações também, não será um problema, porque funciona muito bem.
> ...


Bom dia,

Ecowitt/Froggit/and co são concebidos e fabricados pela Fine Offset.
Em colaboração com os italianos, testei a Ecowitt e os meus relatórios de teste foram enviados para Fine Offset, não para a Ecowitt.
Se eu tivesse de escolher, optaria pela Ecowitt porque eles têm uma abordagem "entusiasta do meteorologia". A pedido dos italianos, eles fizeram um sensor de temperatura com um SHT35 (actualmente um SHT35 é o melhor). 
A qualidade está a diminuir em todos os fabricantes, incluindo Davis.
O meu VP2 2011 é muito mais fiável do que os VP2 actuais. 
Esta é uma opinião pessoal:
Ou se compra um monobloco tendo em conta que se trata de um produto "descartável".
Estão a ser feitos pequenos ajustes para melhorar os monoblocos (falarei sobre eles mais tarde).
Ou opte pelo sistema modular, pode adicionar sensores de acordo com o seu orçamento e acima de tudo tem a possibilidade de optimizar a montagem.
Tenho este sistema em teste em casa, mas ainda não está on-line. (Se eu tiver tempo, será dentro de quinze dias)


----------



## leofe (2 Nov 2021 às 19:09)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Froggit/Ecowitt and Co são conhecidos por sobrestimar:
> 
> ...





Toby disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Froggit/Ecowitt and Co são conhecidos por sobrestimar:
> 
> ...


Boa noite Toby e obrigado pela tua resposta,

Eu tenho cá em casa uma outra estação que era a que estava em funcionamento antes de instalar esta nova. Trata-se da Bresser 7002510, que faz medições de chuva com a resolução de 0,4mm. Um ponto a favor é o facto de podermos recuar hora a hora e saber quanto choveu numa determinada hora. Sempre me pareceu ser correta nos valores e nunca me apresentou valores diários de precipitação demasiado altos, mesmo com chuva forte. Achas que seria um bom ponto de partida? Eu anteontem coloquei-a em funcionamento e, estando a ocorrer chuva fraca, as duas marcavam quase o mesmo, praticamente ao mesmo tempo. Infelizmente ainda não me apareceu uma chuvinha mais forte desde então, mas vou estar atento.

O que querias dizer com "coleccionador"?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (2 Nov 2021 às 19:52)

Boas pessoal, queria meter uma estação num terreno sem eletricidade nem wifi. Existe algo ate aos 150e que não precise de electricidade nem wifi? Algo que transmita os dados por exemplo por Bluetooth para uma casa que ficará a cerca de 30m em linha reta da estação?

Obrigado!


----------



## cmg (2 Nov 2021 às 19:56)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Boas pessoal, queria meter uma estação num terreno sem eletricidade nem wifi. Existe algo ate aos 150e que não precise de electricidade nem wifi? Algo que transmita os dados por exemplo por Bluetooth para uma casa que ficará a cerca de 30m em linha reta da estação?
> 
> Obrigado!


Boas
A que eu tenho (Oregon) e muitas outras não necessitam de "electricidade"; funcionam com pilhas que fornecem a energia necessária para enviar os dados por wifi normalmente a distâncias maiores do que 30m.
Cumps 

Enviado do meu SM-A516B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (2 Nov 2021 às 21:56)

cmg disse:


> Boas
> A que eu tenho (Oregon) e muitas outras não necessitam de "electricidade"; funcionam com pilhas que fornecem a energia necessária para enviar os dados por wifi normalmente a distâncias maiores do que 30m.
> Cumps
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A516B através do Tapatalk


Podes por favor meter o link da tua? Ela apanha o Wi-Fi (net) de casa ou é por Bluetooth? É fácil de instalar? Pergunto porque sou um novato nisto.. Obrigado!


----------



## cmg (2 Nov 2021 às 22:24)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Podes por favor meter o link da tua? Ela apanha o Wi-Fi (net) de casa ou é por Bluetooth? É fácil de instalar? Pergunto porque sou um novato nisto.. Obrigado!


Os sensores enviam os dados (como, creio, todas as outras) por por radiofrequência (433mhz) para a consola. Não tem nada a ver com o Wi-Fi de casa.
Creio que a Oregon já não é feita de qualquer forma pode procurar por Oregon Scientific.
Cumps 

Enviado do meu SM-A516B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (3 Nov 2021 às 13:25)

cmg disse:


> por por radiofrequência *(433mhz)* para a consola.


868 em Europa!


----------



## Toby (3 Nov 2021 às 13:28)

leofe disse:


> Boa noite Toby e obrigado pela tua resposta,
> 
> Eu tenho cá em casa uma outra estação que era a que estava em funcionamento antes de instalar esta nova. Trata-se da Bresser 7002510, que faz medições de chuva com a resolução de 0,4mm. Um ponto a favor é o facto de podermos recuar hora a hora e saber quanto choveu numa determinada hora. Sempre me pareceu ser correta nos valores e nunca me apresentou valores diários de precipitação demasiado altos, mesmo com chuva forte. Achas que seria um bom ponto de partida? Eu anteontem coloquei-a em funcionamento e, estando a ocorrer chuva fraca, as duas marcavam quase o mesmo, praticamente ao mesmo tempo. Infelizmente ainda não me apareceu uma chuvinha mais forte desde então, mas vou estar atento.
> 
> O que querias dizer com "coleccionador"?



Comece com um pluviómetro manual!
Parar de tentar comparar com registos "hipotéticos". 
Se não tiver um pluviómetro manual, pode fazer um por alguns euros e um pouco de cuidado.

Um tubo de PVC com um diâmetro de +/- 150mm e uma altura de +/- 400mm, uma placa de plexiglass.
Cola-se o tubo com silicone no plexi.
Fazer furos no plexi nos 4 cantos: 4 parafusos e 8 porcas para nivelar o tubo.
Nada mais a fazer. 
Para o cálculo é muito simples: pesa-se a água com uma balança de cozinha (1gr=1ml=1000mm3).
Uma divisão simples  volume (mm3) de água dividida pelo da superfície (mm2) interna do tubo = altura (mm) = altura de precipitação (mm)
É tão simples como isso, basta prestar atenção às unidades.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Nov 2021 às 23:06)

Joao Silva disse:


> Bom dia,
> Sainlogic ou ecowitt não terão melhor qualidade e fiabilidade que as Fine Offset? Pergunto isto porque estava a pensar adquirir uma estação até 200€ e pensei pelos comentários que essas pudessem ser de melhor qualidade que as Fine Offset. Já tive duas PCEs (em que agora só funciona o termo higrómetro) e a qualidade do anemometro e do cata vento é muito fraca, não duram mais que 2/3 anos, ora bloqueiam ou partem-se com a degradação devido aos raios UV, sendo que o pluviometro também deixou de funcionar. Não sei se mais alguém teve esta experiência com as PCEs.
> 
> Relativamente à exportação dos dados para web, se o WeeWx que uso atualmente com o Raspberry permitir essas estações também, não será um problema, porque funciona muito bem.
> ...


As novas PCE são muito boas. Têm uma óptima relação qualidade preço. 




__





						Estação meteorológica PCE-FWS 20N  | PCE Instruments
					

Estação meteorológica PCE-FWS 20N . Esta estação meteorológica sem fio é um equipamento multifuncional que atenderá às suas expectativas. Tanto no âmbito privado quanto no profissional, esta estação meteorológica fascinará. A estação meteorológica sem fio com sensor externo é muito fácil de




					www.pce-instruments.com


----------



## Toby (5 Nov 2021 às 08:38)

RedeMeteo disse:


> As novas PCE são muito boas. Têm uma óptima relação qualidade preço.


PCE compra as suas estações meteorológicas a Fine Offset, como faz a maioria dos revendedores.
*O hardware PCE é estritamente idêntico ao Froggit/Ecowitt/ and co!*
As únicas diferenças estão no software, o firmware é diferente dependendo das exigências do revendedor.
Acreditar que um PCE é melhor é um erro.


----------



## Pek (5 Nov 2021 às 11:33)

Joao Silva disse:


> Bom dia,
> Sainlogic ou ecowitt não terão melhor qualidade e fiabilidade que as Fine Offset? Pergunto isto porque estava a pensar adquirir uma estação até 200€ e pensei pelos comentários que essas pudessem ser de melhor qualidade que as Fine Offset. Já tive duas PCEs (em que agora só funciona o termo higrómetro) e a qualidade do anemometro e do cata vento é muito fraca, não duram mais que 2/3 anos, ora bloqueiam ou partem-se com a degradação devido aos raios UV, sendo que o pluviometro também deixou de funcionar. Não sei se mais alguém teve esta experiência com as PCEs.



Tive uma experiência muito parecida. 




Toby disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Froggit/Ecowitt and Co são conhecidos por sobrestimar:
> 
> ...




No meu caso (Sainlogic WS3500 recebida recentemente como presente de aniversário e registada nas redes Metecoclimatic e Noromet.), até agora, a estação está a comportar-se adequadamente nos seus registos de precipitação mesmo em condições torrenciais como as desta madrugada (15 mm em 10 minutos). Para além do protocolo de observação após o registo que a própria rede Meteoclimatic está a levar a cabo, estou a monitorizá-la com duas estações muito próximas de qualidade comprovada (AEMET-Aeroporto e a Davis Vantage Vue de Sant Climent com o selo Meteoclimatic de excelente qualidade) e os resultados não poderiam ser mais satisfatórios:









Vamos ver como a evolução continua no futuro e se surgem desvios suspeitos.


----------



## fernandinand (5 Nov 2021 às 13:49)

Toby disse:


> Froggit/Ecowitt and Co são conhecidos por sobrestimar:


Estes números estão em linha com os meus após calibração do pluviómetro...ainda este fds a diferença foi na ordem dos ~17mm entre a consola de origem (não calibrada) e os valores que armazeno na plataforma web com rectificação/calibração.
Temperatura já não tenho tanta confiança, pois a calibração foi feita a partir de um termómetro de mercúrio muito antigo que trouxe de recordação de uma das estações do INAG que foram desmanteladas para dar lugar às automáticas.


----------



## Toby (5 Nov 2021 às 14:10)

fernandinand disse:


> Estes números estão em linha com os meus após calibração do pluviómetro...ainda este fds a diferença foi na ordem dos ~17mm entre a consola de origem (não calibrada) e os valores que armazeno na plataforma web com rectificação/calibração.
> Temperatura já não tenho tanta confiança, pois a calibração foi feita a partir de um termómetro de mercúrio muito antigo que trouxe de recordação de uma das estações do INAG que foram desmanteladas para dar lugar às automáticas.


Bom dia,

Fez uma compensação na consola, suponho?
Se assim for, isto não é correcto porque estas estações sobrestimam após uma intensidade.
Se fizer um ajuste na consola, compensa todos os tipos de chuva. A propósito, na China eles estão bem cientes do problema! 
Pode estar certo de que as minhas figuras/estudos são feitos de acordo com as regras da arte.
Além disso, com um italiano, fizemos isto para limitar o sobreaquecimento (será testado em minha casa depois da impressão 3D)


----------



## Toby (5 Nov 2021 às 14:13)

Pek disse:


> Tive uma experiência muito parecida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

Sorry, A comparação só pode ser feita num sítio.
Dois exemplos de estações próximas com a mesma marca.
Deixo-vos a vós a tarefa de tirar conclusões.


----------



## Pek (5 Nov 2021 às 15:16)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Sorry, A comparação só pode ser feita num sítio.
> Dois exemplos de estações próximas com a mesma marca.
> Deixo-vos a vós a tarefa de tirar conclusões.



Sim, eu sei como funciona. Mas devo dizer que o meu caso não é comparável com estes exemplos: as três estações minorquinas comparadas estão ainda mais próximas (1,5-2 km) do que as que se apresentam e, muito mais importante, não existe qualquer relevo diferencial ou característica geográfica no meio, estando localizadas numa planície descendente homogénea (tão plano é que no modelo de sombras e relevo o que mais se destaca são os edifícios e a pista do aeroporto ) :













Além destas, é uma área que tem muitas outras estações fiáveis, algumas ainda mais próximas, de modo que a monitorização, dentro das limitações, pode ser feita de uma forma menos errada. 

Em qualquer caso, isto não significa que não possa haver desvio dos valores da estação e do modelo instalado, simplesmente que existe uma certa facilidade para contrastar com uma aproximação razoável, que, de momento (muito pouco tempo), tudo parece ser normal e que será uma situação a ser monitorizada. Comentarei as novidades sobre o "estudo". Claro que não há dúvida de que é sempre melhor fazer uma verificação/correcção exactamente no mesmo ponto. De facto, a rede Meteoclimatic tem uma secção explícita dedicada a isto na folha de dados de cada estação (_Correción con Termómetro homologado _e _Corrección con pluviómetro homologado_).


----------



## fernandinand (5 Nov 2021 às 21:42)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Fez uma compensação na consola, suponho?
> Se assim for, isto não é correcto porque estas estações sobrestimam após uma intensidade.



Neste caso a compensação está a ser feita na plataforma de monitorização web e não na consola, daí verificado o desvio de ~17mm durante o épico dia de Domingo passado.
Acredito que provavelmente seria necessário uma curva de ajuste/compensação, mas no meu caso está definido um valor base para todas as intensidades.
Se tiver alguma curva de ajuste para este tipo de estações, penso que será fácil de integrar tendo em conta intervalos de intensidade.


----------



## Toby (6 Nov 2021 às 07:36)

fernandinand disse:


> Neste caso a compensação está a ser feita na plataforma de monitorização web e não na consola, daí verificado o desvio de ~17mm durante o épico dia de Domingo passado.
> Acredito que provavelmente seria necessário uma curva de ajuste/compensação, mas no meu caso está definido um valor base para todas as intensidades.
> Se tiver alguma curva de ajuste para este tipo de estações, penso que será fácil de integrar tendo em conta intervalos de intensidade.



Bom dia,

Obrigado pela sua explicação (é bom ver alguém a tentar melhorar), se no domingo compensou 17mm para chegar aos 87,3mm obtém os 20% de sobrestimação que todos vêem ao testar.
Para mim, a aplicação de uma curva de compensação é muito aleatória.
É melhor intervir mecanicamente, após o teste das novas chávenas, vou olhar para este pluviómetro (há 1 ou 2 pistas possíveis). 
Se me puder dar o diâmetro interior do seu cone.
PS: Gosto da vossa Grafana dashbord.


----------



## Joao Silva (6 Nov 2021 às 08:45)

RedeMeteo disse:


> As novas PCE são muito boas. Têm uma óptima relação qualidade preço.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desconhecia que as novas tinham instrumentos novos, só reparei agora quando pesquisei sobre a ecowitt e afins. No entanto, mantiveram a consola, que de facto parece-me a parte mais fiável que tinham. Pelo menos a julgar pela minha, que é a única parte que nunca deu problemas em 6 anos.


----------



## lserpa (6 Nov 2021 às 09:08)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> 1/ Esconder o painel solar
> 2/ Retirar as baterias (são baterias de "emergência")
> ...



Fiz isso e o problema persiste, abri a estação, verifiquei se havia algo que evidenciasse alguma entrada de humidade e, cheguei à conclusão que o problema está no hardware que compõe o anemómetro.
O vidrinho do reed switch está danificado, falei com a HS-group e simplesmente ignoraram os meus emails… estava a ver se arranjava a “plaquinha” do anemómetro para a substituir, mas sinto-me ignorado por eles… 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joao Silva (6 Nov 2021 às 18:27)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ecowitt/Froggit/and co são concebidos e fabricados pela Fine Offset.
> Em colaboração com os italianos, testei a Ecowitt e os meus relatórios de teste foram enviados para Fine Offset, não para a Ecowitt.
> ...


De facto é triste que a qualidade dos equipamentos em geral esteja a degradar-se, provavelmente para vender mais, mas enfim...
Estou com dúvida sobre a aquisição da ecowitt. Pesquisei sobre ecowitt Itália e apenas surge ecowitt.com em que os valores são em dólares, o que entendo que seja fora da UE, e por isso estou com dúvidas se estarei a importar fora da UE e terá taxas alfandegárias, que não surgem pelo menos até ao momento de efetuar o pagamento no site, como aconteceria se fosse pela Amazon.
Na amazon não encontro o modelo modular GW1102 wi-fi, e outro modelo similar como o HP3501 TFT fica um pouco caro com as taxas de importação. Alguma sugestão para a aquisição deste modelo na Europa?


----------



## cmg (6 Nov 2021 às 18:38)

Boas
É impressão minha ou a estações agora não têm os sensores separados?
Cumps 

Enviado do meu SM-A516B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joao Silva (6 Nov 2021 às 19:29)

cmg disse:


> Boas
> É impressão minha ou a estações agora não têm os sensores separados?
> Cumps
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A516B através do Tapatalk



Boas,

Acho que depende das marcas, mas em geral penso que tem ambos, mas parece haver mais modelos monobloco, sendo o custo inferior aos modelos equivalentes com os sensores separados.


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Nov 2021 às 21:36)

Joao Silva disse:


> De facto é triste que a qualidade dos equipamentos em geral esteja a degradar-se, provavelmente para vender mais, mas enfim...
> Estou com dúvida sobre a aquisição da ecowitt. Pesquisei sobre ecowitt Itália e apenas surge ecowitt.com em que os valores são em dólares, o que entendo que seja fora da UE, e por isso estou com dúvidas se estarei a importar fora da UE e terá taxas alfandegárias, que não surgem pelo menos até ao momento de efetuar o pagamento no site, como aconteceria se fosse pela Amazon.
> Na amazon não encontro o modelo modular GW1102 wi-fi, e outro modelo similar como o HP3501 TFT fica um pouco caro com as taxas de importação. Alguma sugestão para a aquisição deste modelo na Europa?


Compra esta é boa e chega em uma semana 





						electronic-star - A loja online com os melhores preços em Som Profissional, Material DJ, Iluminação, Audio & Hifi, TV e Car Audio
					

Benvindo a Electronic Star Portugal onde encontrará os melhores preços em Som Profissional, Material DJ, Iluminação, Audio & Hifi, TV e Car Audio.




					www.electronic-star.pt


----------



## Toby (7 Nov 2021 às 07:25)

lserpa disse:


> Fiz isso e o problema persiste, abri a estação, verifiquei se havia algo que evidenciasse alguma entrada de humidade e, cheguei à conclusão que o problema está no hardware que compõe o anemómetro.
> O vidrinho do reed switch está danificado, falei com a HS-group e simplesmente ignoraram os meus emails… estava a ver se arranjava a “plaquinha” do anemómetro para a substituir, mas sinto-me ignorado por eles…
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Bom dia,

Vou tentar através dos meus contactos (não tenho muita esperança), duvido que vendam peças. Tem uma fotografia?
Vejo que tem vários Froggit com o mesmo problema!
Não creio que seja sensato colocar dinheiro nestes sistemas monobloco descartáveis.


----------



## Toby (7 Nov 2021 às 07:54)

Joao Silva disse:


> De facto é triste que a qualidade dos equipamentos em geral esteja a degradar-se, provavelmente para vender mais, mas enfim...
> Estou com dúvida sobre a aquisição da ecowitt. Pesquisei sobre ecowitt Itália e apenas surge ecowitt.com em que os valores são em dólares, o que entendo que seja fora da UE, e por isso estou com dúvidas se estarei a importar fora da UE e terá taxas alfandegárias, que não surgem pelo menos até ao momento de efetuar o pagamento no site, como aconteceria se fosse pela Amazon.
> Na amazon não encontro o modelo modular GW1102 wi-fi, e outro modelo similar como o HP3501 TFT fica um pouco caro com as taxas de importação. Alguma sugestão para a aquisição deste modelo na Europa?


Bom dia,

Por 40$ mais recebe um SHT35 (é o melhor) https://www.ecowitt.com/shop/goodsDetail/94#
Um amigo franco-italiano : https://www.ecowitt.net/home/index?id=27773
Comparativo: http://www.kwos.org/comparison/

Para as taxas de importação, não sei porque o material que tenho é enviado para teste, por isso no valor 0 euros. Eu tinha-os avisado sobre a mudança na Europa a partir de Julho.
Agora posso tentar negociar com eles para obter um acordo semelhante ao que eles têm com a associação italiana.
É óbvio que para a compra de um sistema, eles me enviarão pelo meu caminho (expressão belga).
A Ecowitt tem ligações estreitas com os italianos, uma vez que alguns sistemas (sob certas condições) são aceites na rede secundária. (Têm também acordos com Barani e Metspec)
Seria bom se em Portugal pudesse ser construído um sistema semelhante e homogéneo.
Cabe-vos a todos ver, pela minha parte o sistema modular é a única escolha sensata na Ecowitt.

*PS: Deixem-me esclarecer: não tenho qualquer interesse financeiro.*


----------



## lserpa (7 Nov 2021 às 09:05)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Vou tentar através dos meus contactos (não tenho muita esperança), duvido que vendam peças. Tem uma fotografia?
> Vejo que tem vários Froggit com o mesmo problema!
> Não creio que seja sensato colocar dinheiro nestes sistemas monobloco descartáveis.













Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (7 Nov 2021 às 09:24)

Bom dia,

É um contactor ILS, com o diâmetro e a cor que se pode encontrar por baixo (1 ou 2 euros)


----------



## Joao Silva (7 Nov 2021 às 09:34)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por 40$ mais recebe um SHT35 (é o melhor) https://www.ecowitt.com/shop/goodsDetail/94#
> Um amigo franco-italiano : https://www.ecowitt.net/home/index?id=27773
> ...


Bom dia,

Não percebi muito bem, posso encomendar uma estação dessas através de si, é isso?
Comprando no website da ecowitt, depois fica "preso" na alfândega, terei de perder tempo e pagar taxas e ainda o IVA português penso eu. 
Entretanto, encontrei um site italiano que vende ecowitt e tem o modelo modular GW1002. Seria uma boa opção? Tem ou alguém terá feedback deste, se é fidedigno?
https://www.meteoproject.it/stazioni-ecowitt.php


----------



## Joao Silva (7 Nov 2021 às 09:41)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Compra esta é boa e chega em uma semana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acredito que seja, pelo menos na consola tenho boa experiência. Mas não é modular, e como aconselha o Toby, modular é melhor.
 Se fosse possível separar os sensores, seria uma opção. Não consigo perceber no manual como eles se conectam entre si. Se fosse por cabo, possivelmente daria para separar e conectar na mesma.


----------



## lserpa (7 Nov 2021 às 09:46)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> É um contactor ILS, com o diâmetro e a cor que se pode encontrar por baixo (1 ou 2 euros)



Tks, vamos ver se fica resolvido de vez


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (7 Nov 2021 às 10:05)

lserpa disse:


> Tks, vamos ver se fica resolvido de vez
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Verificar com um multímetro se o interruptor fecha quando o íman passa.





@Joao Silva  Voltarei a contactar-vos esta noite .... a minha querida esposa tem algum trabalho a fazer no jardim para mim


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Nov 2021 às 10:46)

Joao Silva disse:


> Acredito que seja, pelo menos na consola tenho boa experiência. Mas não é modular, e como aconselha o Toby, modular é melhor.
> Se fosse possível separar os sensores, seria uma opção. Não consigo perceber no manual como eles se conectam entre si. Se fosse por cabo, possivelmente daria para separar e conectar na mesma.


Conectam-se por cabos curtinhos


----------



## Joao Silva (7 Nov 2021 às 13:02)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Conectam-se por cabos curtinhos


Ah então deve dar para adicionar cabo. Há uns anos, com a pce fws 20, acrescentei mais cerca de 10m de cabo entre o termo higrómetro e os sensores de vento e direção, e funcionava bem


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Nov 2021 às 13:32)

Joao Silva disse:


> Ah então deve dar para adicionar cabo. Há uns anos, com a pce fws 20, acrescentei mais cerca de 10m de cabo entre o termo higrómetro e os sensores de vento e direção, e funcionava bem


Não sei. É um cabo específico e não me parece que fique bem o anemometro separado do resto da estação


----------



## Toby (7 Nov 2021 às 20:27)

Joao Silva disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Não percebi muito bem, posso encomendar uma estação dessas através de si, é isso?
> Comprando no website da ecowitt, depois fica "preso" na alfândega, terei de perder tempo e pagar taxas e ainda o IVA português penso eu.
> ...


Boa noite,

Eu sou belga, por isso o meu português é mau.
*Deixem-me fazer um esclarecimento (importante para mim): não sou revendedor, não recebo comissões ou presentes.*
O meu passatempo é testar, compreender e tentar melhorar.
Comecei a colaborar com os italianos porque o sistema modular Ecowitt é uma boa base para trabalhar.
Tenho em mente fazer uma rede portuguesa de qualidade com dois níveis (respeitando certas normas de montagem).
Nível 1: Davis VP - Barani com um abrigo estandardizado
Nível 2: Ecowitt modular. Neste sistema, temos por um preço acessível um sistema globalmente bom (excelente em t°/Hum, bom em vento, bom para chuva excepto para grandes duches), claro, se respeitarmos algum cuidado na montagem.
Vê-se que o bom não é inacessível:







Tenho de encontrar uma solução para um abrigo, isto em impressão 3D deve ser acessível (estou a trabalhar nisso).








Acho que é uma pena que tantas estações dêem valores extravagantes.

Tenho um sistema modular Ecowitt em casa que ainda não montei.

O meu tempo é ocupado pelos meus testes para resolver os grandes problemas dos monoblocos (T°/Rain) + outros projectos com a WeatherDuino.
Assim, proponho-vos que testem o meu sistema modular Ecowitt + um abrigo 7714. (Podemos começar com uma base de 3 meses)





						ECOWITT Welcome to Ecowitt!
					

ECOWITT Welcome to Ecowitt




					www.ecowitt.com
				








						ECOWITT Welcome to Ecowitt!
					

ECOWITT Welcome to Ecowitt




					www.ecowitt.com
				








						ECOWITT Welcome to Ecowitt!
					

ECOWITT Welcome to Ecowitt




					www.ecowitt.com
				








						ECOWITT Welcome to Ecowitt!
					

ECOWITT Welcome to Ecowitt




					www.ecowitt.com
				




As minhas condições: 
Montagem de acordo com as regras da arte (nenhuma peça de corda ou pedras para a manter unida)
A descrição da estação encontra-se no website (WU-WC-....) "Test for Toby". 
Isto não é para o meu "ego", mas desejo permanecer correcto com os protocolos que me dão acesso aos seus testes.
Custos de envio (Alcobaca- em casa)

Depende de si, o objectivo é criar um interesse qualitativo, afinal depende da vontade das pessoas envolvidas, pois a Ecowitt está interessada em Portugal (por exemplo, os italianos fizeram traduções dos manuais).

A bola está no acampamento português.


----------



## Kraliv (8 Nov 2021 às 11:38)

Comprar diretamente de https://www.ecowitt.com vai ter *"problemas" com alfandega e impostos!*

Melhor comprar estações destas em https://www.froggit.de/ vem diretamente da Alemanha!









						DP1500 PRO Wi-Fi Wetterserver USB-Dongle inkl. 1 x DP40/WH32F Außenbereich Thermo-Hygrometer Funksensor 1 x DP80 selbstentleerender Regenmess-Sensor 1 x DP300 solarunterstützer Aneometer mit UV-Licht-Sensor
					

DP1500 PRO Wi-Fi Wetterserver USB-Dongle 	inkl. 	1 x DP40/WH32F Außenbereich Thermo-Hygrometer Funksensor 	1 x DP80 selbstentleerender Regenmess-Sensor 	1 x DP300 solarunterstützer Aneometer mit UV-Licht-Sensor 	     	Der DP1500 Wi-Fi ...



					www.froggit.de


----------



## Kraliv (8 Nov 2021 às 11:47)

Joao Silva disse:


> ...
> Entretanto, encontrei um site italiano que vende ecowitt e tem o modelo modular GW1002. Seria uma boa opção? Tem ou alguém terá feedback deste, se é fidedigno?
> https://www.meteoproject.it/stazioni-ecowitt.php



Comprar nesse site fica estupidamente caro, exemplo:
EcoWitt HP2553​€ 350,00 + IVA

Compras estação igual na Froggit.de
HP1000SE PRO ULTRASONIC Wi-Fi​*€ 299,00 já com IVA *​


----------



## Joao Silva (10 Nov 2021 às 12:31)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Eu sou belga, por isso o meu português é mau.
> *Deixem-me fazer um esclarecimento (importante para mim): não sou revendedor, não recebo comissões ou presentes.*
> ...


Boa tarde,

Continuo sem perceber muito bem. Posso comprar uma ecowitt através de si é isso? Nesse caso quanto custaria a estação modular completa? Pelo site da ecowitt não vou comprar por causa da alfândega.

Não consegui encontrar o website referido. É possível indicar o link completo.
Testar o sistema como assim? Testar não implica ter uma outra estação de referência para comparar?

Acho que também se consegue fazer um abrigo similar com pratos de plástico invertidos suportados por varões roscados


----------



## Joao Silva (10 Nov 2021 às 12:38)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Não sei. É um cabo específico e não me parece que fique bem o anemometro separado do resto da estação


O cabo é diferente do cabo da pce fws 20?
Não me importa muito se não fica bem, desde que funcione e permita obter melhor qualidade dos dados, está bem para mim


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Nov 2021 às 13:46)

Joao Silva disse:


> O cabo é diferente do cabo da pce fws 20?
> Não me importa muito se não fica bem, desde que funcione e permita obter melhor qualidade dos dados, está bem para mim


Sim é totalmente diferente


----------



## Toby (10 Nov 2021 às 14:31)

Joao Silva disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Continuo sem perceber muito bem. Posso comprar uma ecowitt através de si é isso? Nesse caso quanto custaria a estação modular completa? Pelo site da ecowitt não vou comprar por causa da alfândega.
> 
> ...


Boa tarde,

Eu não sou um comerciante, apenas um amador.
Pedi à Ecowitt um esclarecimento sobre a alfândega. Estou à espera de uma resposta.
Estou a tentar tirar partido da dinâmica entre os italianos e a Ecowitt. Penso que muitas pessoas aqui se queixam do serviço Froggit.
Por exemplo, pediram-me para encontrar um testador em Portugal para um teste de um novo produto. (Farei um post sobre isto esta noite).


----------



## Joao Silva (10 Nov 2021 às 16:51)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Sim é totalmente diferente


Obrigado! Pois é bem diferente. Nem deve ser fácil encontrar uma "extensão"


----------



## Joao Silva (10 Nov 2021 às 16:53)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Eu não sou um comerciante, apenas um amador.
> Pedi à Ecowitt um esclarecimento sobre a alfândega. Estou à espera de uma resposta.
> ...


Mas se há uma relação entre os italianos e a ecowitt, então deve haver algum ponto de venda em Itália ou não?


----------



## Toby (10 Nov 2021 às 18:17)

Joao Silva disse:


> Obrigado! Pois é bem diferente. Nem deve ser fácil encontrar uma "extensão"



um ferro de soldar, um alicate de corte, um multímetro, um pedaço de cabo (basta respeitar a secção), tubos termoretrácteis.  



Joao Silva disse:


> Mas se há uma relação entre os italianos e a ecowitt, então deve haver algum ponto de venda em Itália ou não?


Os italianos (como digo), uma associação sem fins lucrativos METEONETWORK (ver a minha assinatura) desenvolveu uma relação técnica com a Ecowitt (é a MeteoNetwork que está por detrás da sonda com um SHT35). 





						MeteoNetwork - Always looking at the sky
					

Always looking at the sky




					www.meteonetwork.it
				



A Ecowitt compreendeu que o melhor banco de ensaio é o mundo meteorológico amador.
A MeteoNetwork também tem uma parceria de teste com a Barani https://www.baranidesign.com/  , que é para mim o melhor abrigo.
Existe uma empresa italiana que vende Ecowitt : https://www.meteoproject.it/index.php
onde os membros da associação obtêm um desconto. 
Não conheço esta empresa, vamos esperar pela resposta dos chineses.


----------



## Joao Silva (11 Nov 2021 às 12:50)

Toby disse:


> um ferro de soldar, um alicate de corte, um multímetro, um pedaço de cabo (basta respeitar a secção), tubos termoretrácteis.
> 
> 
> Os italianos (como digo), uma associação sem fins lucrativos METEONETWORK (ver a minha assinatura) desenvolveu uma relação técnica com a Ecowitt (é a MeteoNetwork que está por detrás da sonda com um SHT35).
> ...


Obrigado pela sugestão.

Esse conceito de abrigo em espiral parece bem conseguido de facto. Vou tentar fazer um assim. 

Ok, aguardemos


----------



## Toby (11 Nov 2021 às 20:45)

Boa noite,

Mensagem enviada no dia 10/11 às 15h00, resposta no dia 11/11 às 3h00! 
Com a diferença de tempo não há uma resposta mais rápida.
É verdade que não é muito claro no seu site, mas é muito simples.
Estão registados na IOSS (plataforma aduaneira)

O procedimento:
1/ Cria uma conta com o seu endereço
2/ Cada encomenda não deve exceder 200$ (como não há custo de envio, fazer encomendas separadas)
3/ Cada encomenda dá-lhe um desconto sobre a encomenda seguinte
Exemplo:
















Faça as contas: $150+$146 = +/- EUR258 incluindo IVA e envio!
Pode substituir o WH31 pelo WH31 clássico (-40$).
Acrescenta um abrigo, e tem um sistema muito mais eficiente do que o monobloco com a possibilidade de colocar os sensores correctamente.
Para orçamentos mais pequenos, pode começar com um portal e um sensor de temperatura e adicionar mais tarde o pluviómetro e o anemómetro.


----------



## Joao Silva (11 Nov 2021 às 22:43)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Mensagem enviada no dia 10/11 às 15h00, resposta no dia 11/11 às 3h00!
> Com a diferença de tempo não há uma resposta mais rápida.
> ...


Obrigado. Isso do IOSS parece que é recente. No site da ecowitt não foram adicionados custos. Espero que corra tudo bem com o envio. Encomendei o sensor de temperatura mais simples, o pluviómetro e o gateway. O anemómetro não está disponível de momento na versão 868 MHz. Espero que fique entretanto


----------



## Toby (12 Nov 2021 às 07:44)

Joao Silva disse:


> Obrigado. Isso do IOSS parece que é recente. No site da ecowitt não foram adicionados custos. Espero que corra tudo bem com o envio. Encomendei o sensor de temperatura mais simples, o pluviómetro e o gateway. O anemómetro não está disponível de momento na versão 868 MHz. Espero que fique entretanto


Bom dia,

Se colocar as 4 peças ao mesmo tempo, faz sentido.
Ao separá-lo, deve obter isto:










Caso contrário, avisem-me e eu entrarei em contacto com eles (eu digo-lhes a vossa mensagem)


----------



## Joao Silva (12 Nov 2021 às 12:38)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Se colocar as 4 peças ao mesmo tempo, faz sentido.
> Ao separá-lo, deve obter isto:
> ...


Boa tarde,

Se calhar até tinha aparecido mas não reparei. Na ordem de compra aparece uma taxa de facto, que corresponde a esse valor.


----------



## Toby (12 Nov 2021 às 16:46)

@Joao Silva   Perfeito! Não se esqueça que quando encomendar o anemómetro para deduzir os pontos (ver as minhas capturas de ecrã), vai poupar um pouco.


----------



## leofe (16 Nov 2021 às 14:51)

Boas!

Sabem de algum software para PC onde se possam ver os dados de uma estação meteorológica ligada á Internet? Como muitos já sabem, tenho a Sainlogic WS3500 e está a enviar dados para a Internet. Gostava de ver os dados em algum software.

Alguém tem alguma ideia?

Obrigado!


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Nov 2021 às 16:20)

Cumulus


----------



## leofe (17 Nov 2021 às 11:24)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Cumulus


Bom dia, obrigado pela tua resposta.

Estive a pesquisar e pelo que me apercebi, para esta estação funcionar com o Cumulus, é necessário ter um outro dispositivo (Froggit DP1500/Ecowitt GW1000). A ideia não era adquirir equipamentos, mas sim tentar arranjar alguma forma de ter esses dados em tempo real no software no PC, seja o Cumulus ou qualquer outro. Conheces, ou alguem conhece, alguma maneira de fazer isto?

Obrigado


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Nov 2021 às 12:54)

De facto não.  As minhas estações (Davis e Pce) funcionam todas com o cumulus


----------



## fernandinand (17 Nov 2021 às 14:15)

leofe disse:


> Bom dia, obrigado pela tua resposta.
> 
> Estive a pesquisar e pelo que me apercebi, para esta estação funcionar com o Cumulus, é necessário ter um outro dispositivo (Froggit DP1500/Ecowitt GW1000). A ideia não era adquirir equipamentos, mas sim tentar arranjar alguma forma de ter esses dados em tempo real no software no PC, seja o Cumulus ou qualquer outro. Conheces, ou alguem conhece, alguma maneira de fazer isto?
> 
> Obrigado


Boa tarde,

Se gostar de programar, pode receber os dados enviados pela estação e processá-los numa qq plataforma de visualização de informação.
Senão, penso que existem várias plataformas que suportam a sua estação 'out of the box'.
Ex: http://weewx.com/

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2021 às 21:07)

Pessoal esta semana e passe a publicidade, no Aldi, e para quem quer ter um termómetro com medição de HR, tem aqui este:

_Sábado dia 27 de Novembro


			https://www.aldi.pt/oportunidades-da-semana/a-partir-de-sabado-27-11--/higrometro-com-alarme-de-bolor-7000483-1-0.article.html
		

_

e na semana a seguir têm uma estação meteorológica:

_Sábado dia 4 de Dezembro


			https://www.aldi.pt/oportunidades-da-semana/a-partir-de-sabado-4-12/estacao-meteorologica-digital-8161-1-0.article.html
		

_


----------



## leofe (28 Nov 2021 às 22:21)

fernandinand disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Se gostar de programar, pode receber os dados enviados pela estação e processá-los numa qq plataforma de visualização de informação.
> Senão, penso que existem várias plataformas que suportam a sua estação 'out of the box'.
> ...


Boas, 
Obrigado pela tua resposta, mas infelizmente programação não é o meu forte.

Andei a testar umas coisas e consegui uma "proezazinha": colocar os dados no Cumulus manualmente através do ficheiro _dayfile.txt _(ajudou muito o facto de eu estar bastante familiarizado com o Excel, porque é lá que faço tudo e depois basta copiar para o bloco de notas e guardar na pasta do Cumulus). Ainda ando a explorar o software com os dados que lá introduzi, mas acredita que se desse para arranjar alguma maneira de fazer upload automático dos dados para o Cumulus era muito bom.

Queria trabalhar com o Cumulus pois acho que é um software interessante e que me poderá dar mais informações que o Weathercloud/Ecowitt não dão (tenho a minha estação ligada a estas duas plataformas).

Mais alguma ideia?

Obrigado!


----------



## leofe (30 Nov 2021 às 21:44)

Boas, mais uma vez por aqui a pedir dicas!

Desta vez trata-se de medir neve com o pluviómetro. Alguma ideia para manter o pluviómetro aquecido e assim a neve derreter ao cair lá?

Obrigado!


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Dez 2021 às 16:10)

leofe disse:


> Boas, mais uma vez por aqui a pedir dicas!
> 
> Desta vez trata-se de medir neve com o pluviómetro. Alguma ideia para manter o pluviómetro aquecido e assim a neve derreter ao cair lá?
> 
> Obrigado!


Se for Davis tens este acessório 





						Davis Europe | Shop
					






					www.davis-europe.nl


----------



## Toby (1 Dez 2021 às 19:41)

leofe disse:


> Boas, mais uma vez por aqui a pedir dicas!
> 
> Desta vez trata-se de medir neve com o pluviómetro. Alguma ideia para manter o pluviómetro aquecido e assim a neve derreter ao cair lá?
> 
> Obrigado!


Boa noite,

Numa estação de uma só peça como a sua, é impossível montar um elemento de aquecimento mesmo com o sistema mais engenhoso: o seu sensor de temperatura é 5 cm mais baixo!
A única solução sem afectar o t° seria fazer um cone receptor em 3D PETG pelo menos 10 cm mais alto e cobri-lo do exterior com uma manta de aquecimento
 (como as utilizadas para aumentar a pressão de um tanque de gás refrigerante ou as utilizadas em astrofotografia para combater a condensação).
Com uma estimativa aproximada: +/- 150 euros no mínimo sem termóstato e precisa de 12v ou 24v, pelo que precisa de adicionar um transformador.
Mas é o seu anemómetro que estará errado por causa da altura do cone... 
Em suma, nenhuma solução correcta.  

O sistema Davis é para o VP2 com o cone antigo, nos novos (aerocone) é impossível.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Dez 2021 às 10:09)

Blitzwolf Electronics Store - Smart Home, Audio, Projector
					

Blitzwolf is an Electronics Store for Speakers, Projectors, Smart Wear, etc. It's the preferred cost-effective smart technology lifestyle brand.




					m.blitzwolf.com
				





O que acham deste brinquedo?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## XtraNO (24 Dez 2021 às 10:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Blitzwolf Electronics Store - Smart Home, Audio, Projector
> 
> 
> Blitzwolf is an Electronics Store for Speakers, Projectors, Smart Wear, etc. It's the preferred cost-effective smart technology lifestyle brand.
> ...


Muito honestamente: é apenas extraordinariamente bonita e original.
Não mede directamente o vento nem a chuva... Para mim já não dava.
Boas Festas.


----------



## leofe (19 Jan 2022 às 12:08)

Boas, mais uma vez aqui.
O que acham da localização deste sensor? Está alto demais? Está bom?





Obrigado!


----------



## XtraNO (19 Jan 2022 às 17:59)

Boa tarde.
Os standards para instalação de anemómetros apontam para os 10m de altura o que seria quase impraticável para esse tipo de estação. Eu diria apenas que teria ficado melhor no ponto mais alto do telhado, haveria um pouco menos de turbulência...
Boas medições!


----------



## Toby (19 Jan 2022 às 18:07)

XtraNO disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Os standards para instalação de anemómetros apontam para os 10m de altura o que seria quase impraticável para esse tipo de estação. Eu diria apenas que teria ficado melhor no ponto mais alto do telhado, haveria um pouco menos de turbulência...
> Boas medições!





leofe disse:


> Boas, mais uma vez aqui.do!



Boa tarde,

Sim @XtraNO  e na segunda fotografia pode ver-se que o edifício está numa calha.
Boa sorte e não caiam da escada. 
Saúdo a sua determinação em tentar fazer o melhor que puder.


----------



## leofe (19 Jan 2022 às 21:55)

XtraNO disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Os standards para instalação de anemómetros apontam para os 10m de altura o que seria quase impraticável para esse tipo de estação. Eu diria apenas que teria ficado melhor no ponto mais alto do telhado, haveria um pouco menos de turbulência...
> Boas medições!


Boa noite.
Antes de mais obrigado pela resposta.

De facto é verdade que esta instalação causa alguma turbulência. Aliás, era exatamente ali que tive o sensor da minha Bresser, e notava que em dias de vento forte e com chuva, por causa do balancear do sensor, haviam erros de medição. Acho que ainda não aconteceu com este novo sensor. Quanto ao colocar no ponto mais alto, é mesmo impraticável.
Escrevi isto justamente por causa das recomendações de que um sensor deve estar a 1,5 metros (no máximo 2) do chão. E como podem ver pelas fotos, o sensor deve estar aí uns 4 metros acima do chão, se bem que deve estar a pelo menos 1,5 m do telhado. E tudo isto por causa das mínimas de inverno. Não percebo muito da coisa mas admira-me o facto de no fundo das escadas, por exemplo, estar 1/2ºC mais frio. Hoje pus um sensor num terraço mais abaixo. Vamos ver a diferença de temperaturas. O sensor do telhado mede agora 5,9ºC e o do terraço (uns 20 metros em linha reta e 5 metros abaixo (altitude)) mede 3,2ºC. Desilude-me o facto de ainda não ter apanhado uma madrugada com temperatura mínima abaixo de -1 lá no sensor do telhado.


----------



## XtraNO (20 Jan 2022 às 09:30)

leofe disse:


> Boa noite.
> Antes de mais obrigado pela resposta.
> 
> De facto é verdade que esta instalação causa alguma turbulência. Aliás, era exatamente ali que tive o sensor da minha Bresser, e notava que em dias de vento forte e com chuva, por causa do balancear do sensor, haviam erros de medição. Acho que ainda não aconteceu com este novo sensor. Quanto ao colocar no ponto mais alto, é mesmo impraticável.
> Escrevi isto justamente por causa das recomendações de que um sensor deve estar a 1,5 metros (no máximo 2) do chão. E como podem ver pelas fotos, o sensor deve estar aí uns 4 metros acima do chão, se bem que deve estar a pelo menos 1,5 m do telhado. E tudo isto por causa das mínimas de inverno. Não percebo muito da coisa mas admira-me o facto de no fundo das escadas, por exemplo, estar 1/2ºC mais frio. Hoje pus um sensor num terraço mais abaixo. Vamos ver a diferença de temperaturas. O sensor do telhado mede agora 5,9ºC e o do terraço (uns 20 metros em linha reta e 5 metros abaixo (altitude)) mede 3,2ºC. Desilude-me o facto de ainda não ter apanhado uma madrugada com temperatura mínima abaixo de -1 lá no sensor do telhado.


Bom dia.
Pois, esse tipo de estações "tudo-em-1" não facilita nada a colocação dos sensores, se não é possível fixa-la mesmo no cume do telhado então já encontraste o melhor compromisso. :-)
Cumprimentos.


----------



## leofe (23 Fev 2022 às 21:07)

Boa noite a todos!
Atualmente tenho a minha estação (Sainlogic WS3500) a debitar dados para o Ecowitt, Weathercloud, Wunderground e Awekas. Conhecem outras plataformas para onde se possam debitar dados?


----------



## remember (28 Mar 2022 às 20:45)

Boa noite,

Alguém que tenha este brinquedo?









						328-10618V2 Complete Personal Wi-Fi Weather Station with AccuWeather
					

Our new Remote Monitoring Weather Station features wind, rain, indoor and outdoor temperature and humidity data, daily high and low temperature records, dynamic forecast icons, and a new Wi-Fi connected option, which will allow you to see all of your sensor data in our new La Crosse View app.




					www.lacrossetechnology.com
				




Não consigo perceber se dá para partilhar no WU e outras redes meteorológicas

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## leofe (8 Abr 2022 às 12:37)

Bom dia!
Não sei o que se está a passar, mas já é a segunda vez que acontece. Está a chover e a minha Sainlogic WS3500 não regista a precipitação ocorrida, está nos 0! Enquanto que mesmo ao lado está outro medidor de chuva que já vai nos 2,7 mm.
Isto aconteceu a primeira vez no dia 29 de março, quando ocorreu uma trovoada com chuva e durante toda a tarde a Sainlogic esteve a zeros, enquanto que o outro sensor marcou 3,1 mm. A Sainlogic só marcou á noite, quando ocorreu um pequeno aguaceiro que acumulou 0,2 mm.
Entretanto, vi se havia alguma teia dentro do pluviometro ou assim, e não encontrei nada, tanto que dois dias depois choveu e dessa vez já marcou bem. 

O que se poderá estar a passar? 

Aguardo resposta,

Leofe


----------



## XtraNO (8 Abr 2022 às 19:29)

leofe disse:


> Bom dia!
> Não sei o que se está a passar, mas já é a segunda vez que acontece. Está a chover e a minha Sainlogic WS3500 não regista a precipitação ocorrida, está nos 0! Enquanto que mesmo ao lado está outro medidor de chuva que já vai nos 2,7 mm.
> Isto aconteceu a primeira vez no dia 29 de março, quando ocorreu uma trovoada com chuva e durante toda a tarde a Sainlogic esteve a zeros, enquanto que o outro sensor marcou 3,1 mm. A Sainlogic só marcou á noite, quando ocorreu um pequeno aguaceiro que acumulou 0,2 mm.
> Entretanto, vi se havia alguma teia dentro do pluviometro ou assim, e não encontrei nada, tanto que dois dias depois choveu e dessa vez já marcou bem.
> ...


Boa tarde.
Eu não conheço o funcionamento do pluviómetro dessa estação mas parto do princípio que é baseado naquele sistema de baloiço com um iman que faz actuar um reed switch. 
Se ao actuar o sistema com a mão não ouvir os pequenos cliques do reed switch, o problema está aí mesmo.
Cumprimentos


----------



## leofe (9 Abr 2022 às 20:27)

XtraNO disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Eu não conheço o funcionamento do pluviómetro dessa estação mas parto do princípio que é baseado naquele sistema de baloiço com um iman que faz actuar um reed switch.
> Se ao actuar o sistema com a mão não ouvir os pequenos cliques do reed switch, o problema está aí mesmo.
> Cumprimentos


Boa noite,

O pluviometro consiste numa espécie de colherzinha que ao ficar cheia tomba e origina assim um sinal. Ontem fui lá ver, tirei a tampa e com o dedo abaixei a colher, e a partir daí o problema ficou resolvido e ainda acumulou bem! Fiz o mesmo na primeira vez que aconteceu. 
Estou desconfiado que aquilo deve precisar de óleo. Pode estar a acontecer haver ali qualquer coisa que possa estar a impedir a colher de descer... 
A ver se tiro o sensor para baixo


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2022 às 11:21)

Bom dia ,
Alguém recomenda esse anenómetro?

TFA 42.6000.06 anemómetro
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Kraliv (20 Abr 2022 às 23:28)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia ,
> Alguém recomenda esse anenómetro?
> 
> TFA 42.6000.06 anemómetro
> ...


Não posso dar-te opinião sobre a qualidade do produto...mas sobre o preço na Amazon arranjas igual por metade do preço!


----------



## leofe (26 Abr 2022 às 11:35)

Bom dia!
No Ecowitt aparece agora uma nova variável: App Temp. A linha correspondente é a verde, enquanto que o ponto de orvalho é agora representado por uma linha azul-claro.
Alguém sabe que nova variável é esta?


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Abr 2022 às 23:12)

leofe disse:


> Bom dia!
> No Ecowitt aparece agora uma nova variável: App Temp. A linha correspondente é a verde, enquanto que o ponto de orvalho é agora representado por uma linha azul-claro.
> Alguém sabe que nova variável é esta?
> Ver anexo 1497


É a temperatura aparente


----------



## meteodi (29 Jul 2022 às 12:03)

Olá pessoal!

Tenho 2 estações meteorológicas compradas no Aldi.
O que eu queria saber era como posso adicionar sensores a elas.

Para a mais antiga, tenho este sensor (*GT-WT-03*):
https://teknihall.be/en/node/3634
E nesta loja em específico não enviam para Portugal

Mas para a nova, não encontro: *WS 2105-2.*
É uma ADE.
Link para o manual de instruções





						Manual de instruções ADE WS 2105-1 (Português - 44 páginas)
					

Manual ADE WS 2105-1. Consulte o seu manual do ADE WS 2105-1 gratuitamente ou solicite a outros proprietários da ADE WS 2105-1.




					www.manualpdf.pt
				




Alguém me pode ajudar em como posso adicionar sensores a ambas?
Não entendo muito do assunto, admito  

Obrigado!


----------



## JTavares (29 Jul 2022 às 13:11)

E podem ser adicionados mais sensores?


----------



## meteodi (29 Jul 2022 às 15:39)

Sim, ambas as estações permitem ter até 3 sensores. E tanto os 2 sensores que tenho (um para cada estação) permite seleção do canal, como é dito no próprio (1,2,3 channel)


----------



## JTavares (30 Jul 2022 às 14:13)

Ok, mas não serão só sensores da própria marca?


----------



## meteodi (1 Ago 2022 às 08:52)

Pois, era isso que queria perceber e se alguém me podia ajudar 

Se forem, ok.
Mas mesmo que sejam, queria perceber se há uma maneira de emparelhar outros sensores que operem na mesma frequência. Isto se possível.
Se alguém já fez, ou que conseguiu mesmo arranjar sensores cá em PT (com estas estações, claro).


----------



## leofe (15 Set 2022 às 02:00)

Boa noite a todos!
Hoje reparei que o Wunderground está com problemas, pois o Dashboard, em vez de apresentar os dados em tempo real, com atualização de poucos em poucos segundos, como era normal no meu caso, agora aparece por exemplo "atualizado há 57 minutos", depois passa "atualizado há 9 minutos", e assim vai, mostrando números diferentes e completamente aleatórios.
Acontece-vos o mesmo?


----------



## panda (18 Set 2022 às 19:34)

leofe disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> Hoje reparei que o Wunderground está com problemas, pois o Dashboard, em vez de apresentar os dados em tempo real, com atualização de poucos em poucos segundos, como era normal no meu caso, agora aparece por exemplo "atualizado há 57 minutos", depois passa "atualizado há 9 minutos", e assim vai, mostrando números diferentes e completamente aleatórios.
> Acontece-vos o mesmo?


Sim, aqui também esta igual


----------



## panda (18 Set 2022 às 19:40)

No Wunderground e no Weathercloud os valores do vento registados  são inferiores ao da estação meteorológica. Alguém sabe pk?


----------



## leofe (20 Set 2022 às 18:54)

panda disse:


> Sim, aqui também esta igual


Entretanto já resolveram. Obrigado


----------



## Pedro Mindz (24 Set 2022 às 22:56)

Boa noite. Alguém me consegue enviar uma estação meteorológica até 50€? Não precisa de ter pluviometro porque vai ser instalada na parede do prédio mas convinha ser wireless/wifi... O que acham desta? https://amzn.eu/d/eOpkRAm Aconselham outra parecida? Obrigado!


----------

